# The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread



## diznyfanatic

After voting for VWL in the recent poll, I thought it might be fun to have a thread where VWL fans can get together and discuss our VWL Home.

The first thing I would like to know is where can I get some of that beautiful, relaxing, majestic music that plays in the lobby?

Also, is anyone else reminded of VWL when they hear the music playing in Soarin'?   

Edited to add that I love all of the DVC resorts in their own way as there is truly something magical about all of them, so am not trying to exclude anyone here and everyone is welcome.

As I'm sure most people feel about their home resorts, something about VWL just spoke to my soul.   

*09/12/07 Updated*- Thanks to MAGICinMYHEART for putting together and posting this list WAAAAAAY back and continuing to update the December list.  I will also continue to update this original post so please feel free to add any other dates!

*Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies (which also includes WL) visiting during 2007-2008:*

Lodgeloafer-May 1-5, 2007
blossomz-July 5-12, 2007
MiaSRN62 - Aug 4-8, 2007
MaryJ - Nov 4-11, 2007
DISNEY FIX-November 25-December 2, 2007
Castlegazer-November 28-December 5, 2007
Happydinks - Nov 29 - Dec 8th, 2007
Nicsmom-Noverber 29-December 5, 2007 
Dsneygirl-December 1-6, 2007 
Kickapoo Joie Juice-December 1-7, 2007
Officer Tigger-December 1-9, 2007
Dsneygirl-December 2-7, 2007
Disneymiss- December 2-7, 2007 
Julie007-December 6-11, 2007 
Maistre Gracey-December 8-12, 2007 
Disney Ron-December 8-15, 2007
Bobbiwoz-December 9-12, 2007
MAGICinMYHEART-December 9-13, 2007
Smileybug-December 9-15, 2007 
Magicalmcwho-December 9-22, 2007
Lodgeloafer-December 12-19, 2007
DiznyDi -December 13-15, 2007 
Eeyoresnr-December 15-21, 2007 
Newfamilyman-December 15-21, 2007
Angey77-December 16-21, 2007 
WildernessDad-December 16-21, 2007
Boudreauz0-December 16-22, 2007
KristineN-December 16-27, 2007
SFLTIGGER-December 20-23, 2007
TheBeadPirate-December 20-27, 2007
Brasey-December 23-27, 2007 
Muushka-December 23-27, 2007
Tabetha-December 24-29, 2007
Lenshanem-December 30-January 4, 2008
Peepster-December 23-January 2, 2008
Diznyfanatic-January 1-4, 2008
Ammo-January 3-11, 2008


----------



## Muushka

*  Another fellow VWL groupie here  *   

I agree with the love of the music.  I have that all taken care of, now I need to get a hold of the wonderful smells there out of some sort of can!

I just made drapes (or curtains or window treatments or whatever you call them) for my LR and they are very similar to the VWL ones, but less red and more of the cream color.  I just finished them last night, they remind me of home.

We will be there in 10 days (yipee) so when we do Soarin, I will pay attention to the music.

When we are at VWL, the parks are secondary to the resort.  We love to hang around and take it all in.  And some complain about the walk from VWL to (fill in the blank).  I look at that as a plus!  Any excuse to walk around there, we are on it!

I said in another thread how fun it would be for all the VWL groupies to meet there some day.

Thanks for starting this!


----------



## diznyfanatic

I love to sit in the lobby and just take it all in sometimes while enjoying that wonderful music.

I also enjoy sitting in the big rockers in front of the Villas after a long day in the parks just to unwind.

You'll have to post a picture of your new drapes, I'd love to see them!  Have you seen that seller on eBay that sells surplus Disney items?  They have actually listed some furniture from WL!  

Have a wonderful trip and if you think about it, take some pictures and post them when you return.  I never get tired of looking at our "home".


----------



## magicalmcwho

I also love to sit in the lobby or in the Iron Spike Room in the leather rockers and listen to the music.
We will be leaving day after Thanksgiving and will be there this Saturday, WooHoo.

DW and I were looking at Lowe's and they have several lamps (hanging, floor and table) that match the theme of VWL, if not almost like some of them. 

Just let me know when the VWL Groupies Meet will be.

Jim.


----------



## Granny

Did someone say VWL Groupies?   

The WL/VWL music is an assortment...lots of Aaron Copland.  Click on this link to see a list compiled on Deb Wills's site. 

I'll add that we enjoy sitting on the beach as the sun sets and a little later here comes the Electrical Water Pageant right in front of us. 

And of course the lobby, where I enjoy watching people come in the front door.  You can always tell the newbies....their eyes immediately go up to the ceiling while their jaw drops to the floor.

Wait a minute...that's my reaction too, and I've been there several times now!   

But most of all, WL/VWL does exactly what I look for in a vacation.  It transports me to another place and soothes my spirit.  It is also loved by my family, so it also brings us together in a wonderful setting.

Groupie?   I'd have to say guilty as charged!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I'm in!  

I'll quote myself from the other thread...


			
				Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> I am such a nerd ... I make my family stop talking and walk lightly while in the VWL atrium, just so I can hear the music!
> I have been known to stand in the foyer area at WL just listening to the music. They seem to play it louder there, probably as a first impression for new guests.



My favorite tune is the one that sounds as though it's played with a Native American flute. It's very haunting, almost mesmerizing.
I just wish they wouldn't shut the music off so early.
Too bad we can't have it piped into our room!   

Anyway, I always request a room on the water side of the resort. Not nescessarily because I want a water view, but it helps guard against the dumpster view (which is not as bad as it's made out to be). 
Beyond that, I like to be surprised. I like seeing the diiferent floor plans, and of course the vaulted ceilings on the 5th floor are nice. I don't request the 5th floor because I also like overlooking the atrium as I get off the elevator.

What a great thread! Thanx for starting it diznyfanatic...   

MG


----------



## Muushka

magicalmcwho said:
			
		

> I also love to sit in the lobby or in the Iron Spike Room in the leather rockers and listen to the music.
> We will be leaving day after Thanksgiving and will be there this Saturday, WooHoo.
> 
> DW and I were looking at Lowe's and they have several lamps (hanging, floor and table) that match the theme of VWL, if not almost like some of them.
> 
> Just let me know when the VWL Groupies Meet will be.
> 
> Jim.



To Lowes I go!  Are they the Mission style or the bear/tree style?

If I ever get the courage to gather us up, you will know!  I would guess some December would be good.  Seems like the appropriate time to meet there.

*Happy Thanksgiving Fellow VWL groupies!*​


----------



## jiggerj

Oh the smell!!!!  I just love the scent of WL!    

Love to just sit at the Trout Pass Pool bar sipping a wonderful frothy one and take in the beauty of the Lodge.

Iron spike room with the wonderful pics of Walt....puts me in another world!  

Hidden springs pool with those cool little bubbles!

and like Granny said...seeing the newbies come in and watch their jaws drop and eyes just light up!  

This thread is giving me the warm fuzzies and homesick at the same time!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Welcome and Happy Thanksgiving to all my fellow VWL Groupies!!!    

For those looking for some of the scents of VWL, someone posted here a while back that Yankee Candle had a scent called *"Autumn Lodge"* that reminded them very much of VWL.

That scent is actually retired now, but you can still find it on eBay by doing a search for *"Yankee Autumn Lodge"*.  

I lucked out right after I saw that thread and checked the Yankee website  here Yankee Candle , because they sometimes bring back popular retired scents and found it.   

It really does remind me of VWL but I'm still searching for more VWL scents, so post 'em if you got 'em!   

I just noticed that the Yankee link I posted above actually has Autumn Lodge but it is listed as Sold Out!  

Keep checking it though because it wasn't listed the other day so it must mean they may still offer it occasionally!!


----------



## Muushka

jiggerj said:
			
		

> Oh the smell!!!!  I just love the scent of WL!
> 
> Love to just sit at the Trout Pass Pool bar sipping a wonderful frothy one and take in the beauty of the Lodge.
> 
> Iron spike room with the wonderful pics of Walt....puts me in another world!
> 
> Hidden springs pool with those cool little bubbles!
> 
> and like Granny said...seeing the newbies come in and watch their jaws drop and eyes just light up!
> 
> This thread is giving me the warm fuzzies and homesick at the same time!



Happy Thanksgiving JJ!  I didn't realize you are "one of us"


----------



## perdidobay

VWL groupie here  

I was so lucky to get to spend alot of quaility time just sitting in the lobby of the villas (which I love) in October. I would spend a couple of hours several times the week we were there, reading by the fireplace in the rockers or snuggled up on the couch.I have a cd I bought off Amazon that has alot of the music they play in the Lodge and villas, the whole cd is great!
Go to BarnesandNoble.com or Amazon.com and type in the title and you can hear some of the music on the cd.
The Wild West: The Essential Western Film Music Collection


----------



## diznyfanatic

I keep popping back in here in between making family dinner preparations!

Granny - Thanks for the link to the VWL music list!  I keep meaning to check out itunes and figure out what that site is all about so maybe this will give me the incentive!    

perdidobay - Thank you for the title of that CD.  I just listened to some of it at barnesandnoble.com and it's great!  Will have to add that to my Christmas Wish List!    

Muushka - When you listen to the music that is playing while riding Soarin', please let me know if it does remind you of VWL or if I'm just goofy!    

And for any of you that will be Home soon, have a wonderful time and please post pictures as this thread sure is making me homesick too!


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Gosh, guys!  I'm going to have to get my photo album out to look at my WL pictures!   I love that place ... can't wait until I "go home" in January!!!


----------



## Muushka

There are lots of us!  Anyone going in Dec besides me??  We will be there from Dec 3 thru Dec 8th.  

Where is Geyser Gazer?????


----------



## DVC Jen

My entire family is huge WL/VWL groupies too.  We also LOVE the Autumn Lodge scent from Yankee Candle - still have a whole box of votives around somewhere.

Since we usually stay in a studio I spend my laundry time sitting in the iron spike room reading and just soaking up the feel of the atmosphere.  There is nothing else like it.

BTW - we are such WL lovers that we play the music from the WL on Mouse House Radio 3 times a week.  It plays on Sunday afternoons at 4pm, Wednesday evenings at 8pm and Friday mornings at 8am - all times eastern. Last night I added the 26 minute WL Christmas loop to the middle of the WL show.

Does anyone else make a habit of rubbing Humphreys nose each time you pass by the mercantile?


----------



## jiggerj

Muushka said:
			
		

> Happy Thanksgiving JJ!  I didn't realize you are "one of us"



 Muushka!  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!   (still waiting for that rematch!   )

I too rub Humphreys nose when we are in the lobby DVC Jen!


----------



## Muushka

jiggerj said:
			
		

> Muushka!  Happy Thanksgiving to you too!   (still waiting for that rematch!   )
> 
> I too rub Humphreys nose when we are in the lobby DVC Jen!



My husband says name the time and the place   

I need to adopt that nose-rubbing practice.  We always ring the bell going down to the villas though.  That is a must.

Say, speaking of VWL trivia, has anyone else noticed that they did (not so good) chimney (s) repair in the past year?  I don't like them, got some great pictures of the old ones with the night lights shining up them.  Glad I got them before they changed.  (These are the ones at the entrance to the Lodge).  They re-faced just one side of each of the two.  Picky, I know, but what can I say??


----------



## perdidobay

I rub Humphreys nose and ring the bells outside the gameroom every trip..it's  good luck and guarantees a trip back!


----------



## starbox

I'm not an owner, but I do   VWL.  Can I still be a groupie?

Here are a couple of pictures from this summer. I bought DD's cowgirl dress specifically to "go with" VWL.  I am a total nerd:


----------



## Muushka

starbox said:
			
		

> I'm not an owner, but I do   VWL.  Can I still be a groupie?
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures from this summer. I bought DD's cowgirl dress specifically to "go with" VWL.  I am a total nerd:



Anyone who outfits their child to match the villa decor is a groupie to me!


----------



## jimmytammy

Never thought I would be a groupie of anything, but glad to be one here.  We love VWL!  The music, WCC, Iron Spike Room, Roaring Forks, the smells, the crickets chirping, the lanterns flickering, the animal footprints in the pathways, sitting by both fireplaces, etc.

Speaking of smells, Yankee Candle has another one Sparkling Pine which is seasonal right now that can be bought.  Though not as close as Autumn Lodge, still has similar aroma.

Yes, we rub Humphreys nose so the magic can begin.  DS rings the bells by the arcade.  Have to do it all, soak it all in, make it last til the next trip.

We will be leaving in 2 hrs in fact, staying at All Star Sports 2 nights then moving to VWL til Dec 6.  Cant wait!  But had to check in here with my VWL friends first.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> We will be leaving in 2 hrs in fact, staying at All Star Sports 2 nights then moving to VWL til Dec 6.  Cant wait!  But had to check in here with my VWL friends first.




Oh Dec 6th is DH and my 20th wedding anniversary.  Would you mind rubbing Humphreys nose for us before you leave that day?  We want to renew our vows on our 25th at WDW - probably at the WL.


----------



## perdidobay

starbox, great photos of your daughter   I think you belong!
Here is a photo taken in Jan of 05 of the villa's lobby


----------



## Tarheel Tink

There are others of you out there!!!  
I want my ashes spread at VWL! I once got 2 air freshener room sprays at the mercantile that they no longer carry; I have remnents left that when I spray takes us back to WL. It is from Aromatique? and I need to search ebay for more.
I really think that I am never more blissed out anywhere on earth more than at WL grounds. We are going from 12/10-12/15 and have a 2 bedroom to share with some cherished friends who have never stayed there before (but are Disneyphiles).
I have some Aaron Copeland music playing here in the lobby at work as I type!


----------



## Muushka

OK, refresh my memory here.  Which one of you was the one who, when walking into the WL lobby for the first time, said (trying to remember the quote) "You great big beautiful man, where have you been all my life?"?

I loved that!


----------



## MiaSRN62

VWL is not my "home" resort.....but I'd love to join the group (please ?   ).   When we became DVC Members (summer of 2000), the VWL wasn't even offered.  I wasn't even aware it was being planned.   As much as we love OKW.....I think we probably would have purchased VWL had it been available.   We only own 170 points at OKW (own an offsite timeshare as well so we didn't need a whole lot of points) and we travel with 5-6 people most times.   We can stretch our points much more easily at OKW and we love the larger rooms/balcony.   
BUT,  there's just something special about the Lodge as well.   
My dream is to one day own points at both OKW and VWL.     Even the talk of AKV or the Contemp Villas doesn't inspire me as much as the WL does.   For shorter weeknight trips, we try and book VWL when it's available.   Don't get me wrong---we still love OKW and I did vote for that resort in the poll, but VWL was such a close 2nd (I mean by a hair !).  Both of these resorts have a laid-back, relaxed feel and we're drawn to that.  

As soon as we get some disposable money, we definitely plan to add-on at VWL.   Came very close last year, but then my ds who was a freshman in college, hit a deer coming home from school for Thanksgiving break.   Thankfully he was not hurt, but his car was literally destroyed.   So there went our VWL "add-on fund" money !
Then we needed a new driveway this summer.......oh man....one day I'm gonna have some some extra money that I can get some points at the VWL.   
Just LOVE this place ! The sights, sounds, smells, ambience..........    So perhaps you'll all deem me worthy to join the club.  I have alot of admiration for the VWL/WL. 
We just stayed there Oct 4-8 :









*PS: I'll be in WDW Dec 1-4 but couldn't get a DVC ressie.  It was a last minute trip.  I'll be staying at the CBR, but have a dinner planned at WL for Dec 1.  So I can't wait to get back and see the Lodge in all it's holiday splendor.  So if any of you will be around the resort on Dec 1 (6:40 pm is our dinner time @WC), I'd love to meet.  *


----------



## perdidobay

Welcome Maria! 
I love the photos of the fireplace!  
I wish I could be there to meet you in Dec...it's so pretty with the Christmas decorations up   I'll be thinking about you enjoying WCC on the 1st!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the warm "Lodge" welcome Perdidobay


----------



## Muushka

Welcome MiaSRN62!  You certainly sound like a VWL groupie to me too!

We will just miss you at VWL, we arrive that Sunday.  Someday.....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We will just miss you at VWL, we arrive that Sunday. Someday.....


That's too bad (do u mean Dec 3 ?)....I'm actually in WDW until Monday afternoon (Dec 4).   I have dinner planned at Kona's Sunday night with some friends.  One day we'll be able to meet up !  Hope u have a terrific trip


----------



## EricaLovesMickey

Oh this makes me so excited to go "home" next week!!!  Our last TWO trips we have had to stay someplace else and while it was still great, it was not the Lodge!  I can't wait to walk into the lobby to check in and to make the walk from the main building to the lodge with the garland above us on the walk way, and hearing the Christmas music.  I have goose bumps!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:
			
		

> OK, refresh my memory here.  Which one of you was the one who, when walking into the WL lobby for the first time, said (trying to remember the quote) "You great big beautiful man, where have you been all my life?"?
> 
> I loved that!


Muushka....just for you I dug this one up!

I'm a little partial to this part of the quote:


> The wilderness lodge is themeing at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> That's too bad (do u mean Dec 3 ?)....I'm actually in WDW until Monday afternoon (Dec 4).   I have dinner planned at Kona's Sunday night with some friends.  One day we'll be able to meet up !  Hope u have a terrific trip


Yup, Dec 3.  Have a great trip also!


----------



## lenshanem

VWL groupie here, too!   

We originally bought at BCV, but it ate at me. We've since done two add ons at VWL. It is our WDW *HOME*. It just feels right there to us. I love it, I love it, I love it. 

Matter of fact, we have BCV booked for NYE and I'm kinda sad we're not at VWL instead. Don't get me wrong - I love the area BCV is in and SAB is great for the kids, but VWL is so cozy and comfortable. We tend to spend most of our time at the MK anyway and we like the boat ride over. 

Funny, I'm NOT an outdoorsy type of person either... I don't know why VWL fits in so well with us. 

I also love the AKL theming, it reminds me of the WL. We might be very tempted to add on there, but then the thought of the Contemporary being next - I personally don't like the Contemporary theming (or lack of), but with the monorail and being able to walk to the MK it speaks to us! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:
			
		

> Oh Dec 6th is DH and my 20th wedding anniversary.  Would you mind rubbing Humphreys nose for us before you leave that day?  We want to renew our vows on our 25th at WDW - probably at the WL.




Jen

We will do that for you!  After all, you and your DH provide us with that wonderful WL music.  Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Jen
> 
> We will do that for you!  After all, you and your DH provide us with that wonderful WL music.  Happy Anniversary!!



Thanks so much.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy upcoming anniversary Jennifer !  The WL/VWL will be a wonderful place to celebrate


----------



## gottagodisney

Add me to the list!  Not an owner YET...but hopefully someday soon.  I was hooked from the first moment I saw the place.  The kids and I  call the Copeland and Western music we play at home our WL music.  I bought lamps & wall sconces to remind me of the lodge.  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE  the place!

I always think I want to experience other resorts but just can't imagine them living up to WL!!  It soothes my soul!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:
			
		

> Muushka....just for you I dug this one up!
> 
> I'm a little partial to this part of the quote:



Granny!  How did I miss your post??  I just saw it today.  Yes, that is it!  And yes, I forgot about that part of the quote, also great!!!

Where is eliza61??? She needs to be here!

How did you find it?  I have such a hard time with the search feature now, I don't even bother trying to find things. Is there a 'Granny' trick


----------



## jpeka65844

DH and I bought at VWL in Aug and have yet to "go home"  We bought sight unseen; have never even visited the place but since BWV was not a possibility at the time, we took a leap of faith!  We were planning on going in March '07 and staying at WL anyway, I guess we just upped the ante!

I LOVE reading all these great posts about how wonderful it is!  Keep 'em coming!  Only 111 days to go!!!!

BTW, couldn't somebody do a playlist on iTunes of WL music, based on the allearsnet.com  I might look into doing that for y'all.....



Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:
			
		

> Granny!  How did I miss your post??  I just saw it today.  Yes, that is it!  And yes, I forgot about that part of the quote, also great!!!
> 
> Where is eliza61??? She needs to be here!
> 
> How did you find it?  I have such a hard time with the search feature now, I don't even bother trying to find things. Is there a 'Granny' trick



Hey Muushka and granny,
Happy holidays every one.
I think I'm way beyond groupie stage.   It was my family's first time last August when I we stayed at the VWL and we were blown away.  I think my friends are going to gag me if I recommend it one more time.  My family is trying to figure out if the start calling me a disciple would that be sacrilegious.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Welcome everyone!  I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving.

We have to ring the bells each time we pass by them on the villas walkway too.

Can someone tell me about renting bikes?  We'd like to ride over to FW on our next visit in April.

Also, we will be staying in a 2 BR lockoff for the first time.  We requested a Woods view, so can anyone recommend a good location?  

Would it have been better to request a water view to lessen our chances at getting the dreaded dumpster view?

Thanks!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:
			
		

> How did you find it?  I have such a hard time with the search feature now, I don't even bother trying to find things. Is there a 'Granny' trick


I agree wholeheartedly that the search is very challenging these days.  I'm trying to even remember how I found eliza61's great comments.    



			
				eliza61 said:
			
		

> It was my family's first time last August when I we stayed at the VWL and we were blown away. I think my friends are going to gag me if I recommend it one more time. My family is trying to figure out if the start calling me a disciple would that be sacrilegious.


  
Ah,you do have a lovely way with the English language.    



			
				diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me about renting bikes? We'd like to ride over to FW on our next visit in April.


Just go down to the marina and they'll rent you bikes by the hour.  You can ride them down the path to FW...it's a very nice ride and plenty of room to get some exercise in.  Well worth it.


----------



## DVC Jen

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Happy upcoming anniversary Jennifer !  The WL/VWL will be a wonderful place to celebrate




Thanks. 

We wanted to renew our vows this year, but with kids still in school it is not possible to take them out (middle school and a senior on high school) and we want them to be there.  Just them and us - very intimate.

In another 5 years we will have one out of college and one in her first year. LOL - so we are hoping it will be a bit easier.


----------



## Muushka

DVC Jen said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> We wanted to renew our vows this year, but with kids still in school it is not possible to take them out (middle school and a senior on high school) and we want them to be there.  Just them and us - very intimate.
> 
> In another 5 years we will have one out of college and one in her first year. LOL - so we are hoping it will be a bit easier.



Vow renewal at VWL??? Tell me more!  We have a 15th coming up next year.


eliza61, you complete this thread!  You had THE BEST description I have ever read!  And now you want to be a VWL disciple ???  I don't think we can top that!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's my soul match 

I'm still trying to formulate what else to say, but I wanted to check in and say "Hi"   to all of you who have said it better!!!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

We checked in this morning.  We are in room 3534, a dedicated 1 bed.  Got the Christmas tree up, and garland on the balcony. The view is towards bus stop. Magicalmcwho is a few doors down from us.  I will try to get DW to post pics of tree once sun goes down.  Sorta hard to see the lights right now.  Its about 78* and sun is shining bright.  Its so nice to be home. We all rubbed Humphreys nose and rang the arcade bells to get the Magic kicked in high gear.  We are getting ready to head down hoping we can bump our late lunch up to an earlier one at WCC.  If anybody has questions or anything else while we are here, I will keep a check on this thread.

Here are the pictures of the tree.


----------



## Muushka

I am green!  Sounds like it is going to be great weather there for you this week,  not to be confused with last week's winter blast.  
Keep it warm for us when we arrive in 7 days!!  Woohoo!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:
			
		

> I am green!  Sounds like it is going to be great weather there for you this week,  not to be confused with last week's winter blast.
> Keep it warm for us when we arrive in 7 days!!  Woohoo!



We will do our best to keep the warmth around here for as long as possible


----------



## ddhoeg

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> We checked in this morning.  We are in room 3534, a dedicated 1 bed.  Got the Christmas tree up, and garland on the balcony. The view is towards bus stop. Magicalmcwho is a few doors down from us.  I will try to get DW to post pics of tree once sun goes down.  Sorta hard to see the lights right now.  Its about 78* and sun is shining bright.  Its so nice to be home. We all rubbed Humphreys nose and rang the arcade bells to get the Magic kicked in high gear.  We are getting ready to head down hoping we can bump our late lunch up to an earlier one at WCC.  If anybody has questions or anything else while we are here, I will keep a check on this thread.



Hi jimmytammy, 

We are also here at the lodge, taking it all in.  We're in a dedicated 2 bedroom facing the quiet pool.  We have our tree up and balcony lights going thanks to the DVC Christmas tree exchange.  Hope you are having a great trip!  It's so great to be home and the weather is great!


----------



## kahluacream

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> If anybody has questions or anything else while we are here, I will keep a check on this thread.



I'm jealous, too!  VWL is so great; we're headed back there in January.  Quick question:  Is the bus running from WL to MK right now?  I read somewhere that  they had temporarily stopped the direct service, and was wondering when they might bring it back?

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## ddhoeg

kahluacream said:
			
		

> I'm jealous, too!  VWL is so great; we're headed back there in January.  Quick question:  Is the bus running from WL to MK right now?  I read somewhere that  they had temporarily stopped the direct service, and was wondering when they might bring it back?
> 
> Have a wonderful trip!




Yes, it started running again a few days ago - maybe Thanksgiving day?  It was closed the first few days of our trip which was really a pain!!


----------



## jpeka65844

I made a new iMix available on iTunes of WL music!  It's more complete than the others that are already on there and where there was stuff I couldn't find, I made some substitutions.

If you have iTunes, go to Music Store, click on iMix (should be on left hand side) and search for "Wilderness Lodge Lobby"  Mine is the biggest mix and has 28 tracks!

Enjoy!


Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## loribell

I too am a VWL groupie. From the very first time I saw it I new I had to own a piece of that magic. Unfortunately my family has wanted to stay at other resorts on our last several trips but I told them for Christmas it was definetly going to be VWL. Even on all of those other trips I have made a point of going just so I could see our home. 

I can not wait to be home - just 23 more days!!!!!!

Maybe I will see some of you there!
Lori


----------



## starbox

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Here are the pictures of the tree.




It's soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## eliza61

jpeka65844 said:
			
		

> I made a new iMix available on iTunes of WL music!  It's more complete than the others that are already on there and where there was stuff I couldn't find, I made some substitutions.
> 
> If you have iTunes, go to Music Store, click on iMix (should be on left hand side) and search for "Wilderness Lodge Lobby"  Mine is the biggest mix and has 28 tracks!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Denice T.
> Olathe, KS


Great job Denice and thanks.


----------



## Deb & Bill

We just got back from a week at VWL.  We did not see anyone sleeping in the Iron Spike room on the window seat.     I just wish they would get that darned hot tub fixed.  In two stays there (other one three years ago), the hot tub didn't get over 80 degrees.  Just not right when it is only 45 degrees outside.


----------



## Deb & Bill

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> We checked in this morning.  We are in room 3534, a dedicated 1 bed.  Got the Christmas tree up, and garland on the balcony. The view is towards bus stop. Magicalmcwho is a few doors down from us.  I will try to get DW to post pics of tree once sun goes down.  Sorta hard to see the lights right now.  Its about 78* and sun is shining bright.  Its so nice to be home. We all rubbed Humphreys nose and rang the arcade bells to get the Magic kicked in high gear.  We are getting ready to head down hoping we can bump our late lunch up to an earlier one at WCC.  If anybody has questions or anything else while we are here, I will keep a check on this thread.



You got OUR ROOM!!!!  We checked out of 3534 on Saturday morning!!!!!!!  Isn't it a great room???  The closet was huge!


----------



## kahluacream

ddhoeg said:
			
		

> Yes, it started running again a few days ago - maybe Thanksgiving day?  It was closed the first few days of our trip which was really a pain!!



Thanks!  Glad to hear it's up and running again.  The boat ride over to MK is really relaxing, but it's nice to have the option of the bus when you need to get there quickly.


----------



## Muushka

Deb & Bill said:
			
		

> *We just got back from a week at VWL.  We did not see anyone sleeping in the Iron Spike room on the window seat.*   I just wish they would get that darned hot tub fixed.  In two stays there (other one three years ago), the hot tub didn't get over 80 degrees.  Just not right when it is only 45 degrees outside.


   very funny!    

Welcome home!  Did you have a good time?  Was it beautiful?


----------



## mom2alix

Definitely a VWL groupie here!  We leave for "home" on Friday and I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!   

I still get chills when I walk into the WL lobby (and it's not just the air conditioning!) WDW has a lot of beautiful resorts, but WL is really a cut above.  The themimg is incredible!


----------



## loribell

Just wondering which groupies are going to be there with me. We'll be there the 19th - 25th then over to SSR for the 26th - 28th.  

Lori


----------



## Deb & Bill

Muushka said:
			
		

> very funny!
> 
> Welcome home!  Did you have a good time?  Was it beautiful?



We had a wonderful time.  And it was very beautiful.  Some of the decorations seemed scaled down all over the world.  And the MK tree was just not the same offset by the castle instead of near the Town Center by Town Hall.

Illuminations was fabulous.  The holiday ending just made it so nice.  It really made me wish that all that garbage over in the Middle East was over and everyone was back home with their families.


----------



## Muushka

Did you ever stay at WL, say, 12 or so years ago?  I remember back then they had several of the pine trees in the courtyard decorated with the tiny white lights and they used to decorate that big WL sign across the road and they used to have a gingerbread house in the WL lobby!
Makes me sad that they are cutting back other places now too.  I guess it was too good to last  .

I agree about the Illuminations ending. Ahhh, peace.......


----------



## Longhairbear

We just transfered our video to dvd from our trip in Oct. We watched it last night, and relived our stay at VWL. I now recall thinking that the animal sculptures in the villa lobby had been redone, as the details on each one were easier to see, as were the Native American signs.


----------



## EpcotMatt

Don't forget about being a Flag Family. It's a must-do whenever we stay there, assuming there is availability. Truly spectacular!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

loribell said:
			
		

> Just wondering which groupies are going to be there with me. We'll be there the 19th - 25th then over to SSR for the 26th - 28th.
> 
> Lori



We'll be at our favorite home Dec 22-26. Can't wait! I bought DVC during my first stay at the villas and have never once regretted it. I only wish we could be there more often!

 We were married there March 17,2002 on the Sunrise Terrace. Rick, me, his son, and my friend Cindy. That was it. Looking forward to our vow renewal there again sometime down the road!

Hi VWL family!


----------



## jimmytammy

EpcotMatt said:
			
		

> Don't forget about being a Flag Family. It's a must-do whenever we stay there, assuming there is availability. Truly spectacular!




You are right, Matt.  We always try for flag family everytime.  Most trips have worked out.  We are going to be flag family this coming Mon.  Always enjoy time talking with Ranger Stan.


----------



## Muushka

We have never asked to be the flag family, I guess because we figure we don't have kids. 

Take lots of pictures from that roof!


----------



## Granny

We have asked to be flag family during every stay, and never have been allowed as it was always booked up.   

I'm afraid that little secret was ruined by the internet before we were able to take advantage of it.


----------



## lenshanem

We got to be the flag family last spring break. Unfortunately, Ranger Stan didn't come in that morning due to a dental emergency! We were a tad bummed. Funny though, we put the flags in the wrong order and when we got back that night someone had gone up and changed them.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We have 7 in what we consider immediate family, so some of us will have not pass the chance of being up there.  When the DGC get a bit older, hopefully, we'll get the chance for some to be Flag Family.

Bobbi  

PS.  One thing that I really like about the VWL area is the wonderful lakes that you can ride the boats on.  I think that's a cut above any other DVC marina area.


----------



## nmere

This thread is driving me crazy!!!!!! We are awaiting word on Disney's ROFR, we placed offer on 11/18, 87 per point.

This past Nov we spent our time at the Poly Club Level, other family at WL, We loved it there, After spending an hour at the lodge we decided to buy after market soon as we got home, Have to have our home at VWL!

With 2 boys, 9 & 11, a daughter on the way in Feb! nephews are 8 & 13, we just had to share the magic with all, so we are purchasing 300 pts so we can all enjoy Home.

Hope to see you all at home soon!
Nick


----------



## eliza61

nmere said:
			
		

> This thread is driving me crazy!!!!!! We are awaiting word on Disney's ROFR, we placed offer on 11/18, 87 per point.
> 
> This past Nov we spent our time at the Poly Club Level, other family at WL, We loved it there, After spending an hour at the lodge we decided to buy after market soon as we got home, Have to have our home at VWL!
> 
> With 2 boys, 9 & 11, a daughter on the way in Feb! nephews are 8 & 13, we just had to share the magic with all, so we are purchasing 300 pts so we can all enjoy Home.
> 
> Hope to see you all at home soon!
> Nick



Good luck Nick,

My home resort is the BCV's which I love, so I'm trying to convince my "old guy" to go for an add on at the Lodge.  No luck so far, (we've got 2 kids starting college soon, don't ya just hate it when one spouse is responsible!)  my next move is to slap the head phones on him and start playing the lobby music in his ear while he sleeps and old Gabby hayes reruns....


----------



## nmere

Guess there is an advantage to being irresponsible!!!! lol, Waiting on Disney's ROFR is driving us nuts, Looking for other options if this doesn't work.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:
			
		

> We have asked to be flag family during every stay, and never have been allowed as it was always booked up.
> 
> I'm afraid that little secret was ruined by the internet before we were able to take advantage of it.


Here is wishing you luck and Pixie Dust for your upcoming trip on being flag family


----------



## Muushka

Yes, good luck Nick and welcome to the obsessive portion of the boards.  Let us know when we can give you an official Welcome Home! 

And eliza61, as always, you have an interesting command of the English language.  Hope those headphones work!


----------



## beachwarmer

Just saying Hi.  We just closed on a VWL contract and are waiting to be put into the DVC system.  I am looking forward to booking our first trip.  

I tried to book WL for Christmas 2007 back in July at 499 days out and they had no rooms available.  I called back every day for two weeks but still nothing.  Finally the Honeymoon suite became available.  I finally convinced my husband that if we buy at VWL we can book 11 months out and try to get Christmas every other year.

Nick - It took DVC the 30 full days for ROFR(sub 10/16) on our contract and then they misplaced the paper work after it passed.  I wish you the best of luck and understand how hard the wait is.


----------



## nmere

Thanks for the well wishes!!!! it's kinda crazy sitting here and I can't wait to write a $26,000 check for the balance after the deposit.. Sure makes you wonder what they put in the drinks at Disney! lol, Must be the Pixie Dust.


----------



## spiceycat

Love VWL  - it is one of the BEST!!!

one time I was asked about being a flag family back way before VWL was even build. but I have a BIG problem with heights - I have no wish to go out on any roof.....  

here is cheering for you to past ROFR!!!


----------



## Muushka

beachwarmer said:
			
		

> Just saying Hi.  We just closed on a VWL contract and are waiting to be put into the DVC system.  I am looking forward to booking our first trip.
> 
> I tried to book WL for Christmas 2007 back in July at 499 days out and they had no rooms available.  I called back every day for two weeks but still nothing.  Finally the Honeymoon suite became available.  I finally convinced my husband that if we buy at VWL we can book 11 months out and try to get Christmas every other year.
> 
> Nick - It took DVC the 30 full days for ROFR(sub 10/16) on our contract and then they misplaced the paper work after it passed.  I wish you the best of luck and understand how hard the wait is.



*Welcome Home!!!

And can I add, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts!*​


----------



## MaryJ

perdidobay said:
			
		

> starbox, great photos of your daughter   I think you belong!
> Here is a photo taken in Jan of 05 of the villa's lobby


You don't know how happy I am to see this picture!  We are checking into 
"our home" on Jan. 1, 2007, and I was so afraid that the VWL elves would remove the Christmas decorations overnight on New Year's Eve!  Now, at last, I'll get to see the decorations at WL and VWL!

VWL is our home resort, and no other place has the great feel that VWL has.  In fact, in Sept. 05 my college aged DD came to WDW over Labor Day to visit a CM friend.  The day DD was leaving to fly back to college, she had her friend drop her off at WL.  She put her bag into storage and just hung out at the lodge for the 3 hours or so that she had before Mears picked her up to take her to the airport.  Why did she go there instead of a park?  Because "it's my home" she said.  "I just felt comfortable there."


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Went away to work for the week, and I miss all the good stuff in this thread!   

MG


----------



## diznyfanatic

Sitting here with my Yankee Autumn Lodge candle burning.  Ahhhh...the smell of the Lodge!  

Oh and another great scent by Yankee that reminds me of VWL is called *Balsam & Cedar*.  It's a relatively new scent I think and can be found on Yankee's website.  I'm sure it can also be found in Yankee and other retail stores as well.


----------



## iankh

What a great thread! We love VWL! Just walking into the lobby, the world melts away.

One of my favorite things to do is to go downstairs early in the morning with a cup of joe, sit on the porch and listen to the dawn chorus and the new day beginning.


----------



## perdidobay

MaryJ said:
			
		

> You don't know how happy I am to see this picture!  We are checking into
> "our home" on Jan. 1, 2007, and I was so afraid that the VWL elves would remove the Christmas decorations overnight on New Year's Eve!  Now, at last, I'll get to see the decorations at WL and VWL!
> 
> VWL is our home resort, and no other place has the great feel that VWL has.  In fact, in Sept. 05 my college aged DD came to WDW over Labor Day to visit a CM friend.  The day DD was leaving to fly back to college, she had her friend drop her off at WL.  She put her bag into storage and just hung out at the lodge for the 3 hours or so that she had before Mears picked her up to take her to the airport.  Why did she go there instead of a park?  Because "it's my home" she said.  "I just felt comfortable there."



 I know how your daughter feels, I feel the same way  I'm hoping you get to see the decorations...we go the second week of every Jan, and it is hit or miss as to when they start removing the decorations. But you should be good since you are going so early in Jan. Have a great time!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Here is wishing you luck and Pixie Dust for your upcoming trip on being flag family


Thanks so much for the wishes, JT! 



			
				iankh said:
			
		

> One of my favorite things to do is to go downstairs early in the morning with a cup of joe, sit on the porch and listen to the dawn chorus and the new day beginning.


  I like to sit on one of the chairs overlooking the pool and out into Bay Lake in the morning, with my cup of joe, and watch all the fathers each with about 4 refillable mugs heading to Roaring Fork for their family's morning libations.  Makes a great first parade of the day!


----------



## Muushka

Hi All.  Well we just checked out of "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge".  I am happy to report that it is as beautiful as ever.  The weather was great and we had a wonderful time.  We are in WPB area realizing that we left our sea sickness RX at VWL  YIKES!!  What a day trying to get that straightened out.  VWL will ship it home for us but we had to get another RX for it before our Monday cruise.  Oy!  More gorey details when we return in 1 week.  We did the DDP, have to figure out if that is good for us or not!  To all going soon, have a wonderful time and write when you return!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:
			
		

> Hi All.  Well we just checked out of "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge".  I am happy to report that it is as beautiful as ever.  The weather was great and we had a wonderful time.  We are in WPB area realizing that we left our sea sickness RX at VWL  YIKES!!  What a day trying to get that straightened out.  VWL will ship it home for us but we had to get another RX for it before our Monday cruise.  Oy!  More gorey details when we return in 1 week.  We did the DDP, have to figure out if that is good for us or not!  To all going soon, have a wonderful time and write when you return!


Glad you had a good time!  DW booked us yesterday for VWL in Oct.  Cant wait to be back "home"


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi ~
Just stopped by the WL for dinner on Dec 1.  Snapped a few pics.  I didn't get to pop in on the Villas side because I was with a group of friends.  But figured I'd share a couple of the Lodge pics with ya :


----------



## starbox

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Hi ~
> Just stopped by the WL for dinner on Dec 1.  Snapped a few pics.  I didn't get to pop in on the Villas side because I was with a group of friends.
> [/IMG]




Great pictures. I've never seen the holiday decorations at WL and I can see why it's a popular Decemeber destination!! 

We'll be there the first of January.  The kids look lightly dressed - what was the weather like?


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> Hi ~
> Just stopped by the WL for dinner on Dec 1.  Snapped a few pics.  I didn't get to pop in on the Villas side because I was with a group of friends.  But figured I'd share a couple of the Lodge pics with ya :


Those are great shots!  We have a digital, but it has some age on it now.  If you dont mind me asking, what camera did you use to take these pics?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi starbox !
We got lucky.  Had 80-84 the first 3 days we were there.  The day we left, the high was only about 69 and I believe it didn't get warmer than about 73 the rest of the week.  But we were able to swim and wear shorts.  Friends of mine remained there for the week and said they needed sweatshirts in the morning and evening.  Have a great trip in January !  Hope the weather cooperates !   

Hi Jimmytammy, 
Honestly, I appreciate the compliments on my pics, but I'm not thrilled with the quality of pics in low-light conditions.   I have a Kodak Easyshare DX7440.  It's a 4 MP with a 4x optical zoom.   Day shots come out great, but it took me several tries to get these low-light pics using the special menu options and keeping the camera as still as I could.  I held my breath so as not to move at all.   Not sure I'd recommend this camera because I have lost some nice photo moments due to low light.   Perhaps newer versions of the Kodak Easyshare are better in dark situations.  This one was purchased in 11/04.  I'm looking to upgrade.   
But thanks again for the nice comments


----------



## keishashadow

Sign me up 

WL is my DHs fav, he's jones'ing after giving it up in Oct. so I could try the BC. Think it's the 1st time he's more excited than I am to go on vacation. 

He adores the theming, I don't think it's too dark either, nice respite from the parks @ the end of the day.  Def. appreciate the secluded feel we get.

We enjoy taking gag photos of the never-ending hallway that reminded us of the one in the movie The Shining...we got the giggles each time we strolled down to our fantastic room @ the very end of the hall.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Just bumping to get a little dose of VWL!  Thanks to everyone for sharing their trip reports and pictures!


----------



## loribell

I can't believe I will be home in just 4 more days! Hope to bump in to some of you there!!!!

Lori


----------



## goofyforwdw

Vwl are one of our home resorts I love it there. We head down in just 2 weeks Hoping for a 2 bedroom corner room We had one a few yrs ago and it was awesome . I hope my friends and CM Stewart and Kendra and Carrie are still working at the trout pass pool bar one of my favorite hang outs. The Dh and 2 DS are going out ona fishing excursian when we are there Here's hoping the catch lots of bass. We will be there the 4-10 of Jan if anyone else is there look for us at the bar
Brenda


----------



## diznyfanatic

Just an FYI, but Menards has some cool lodge decor such as rugs, throws, lamps, etc.

We found an awesome area rug, entry rug and throw called "Bearwalk" and it's made by Genesis.  It's back by all the big area rugs and it's all on sale until 12/24.

Also found some cute fleece throws there that have bears and moose and they were only $3.22 each and are 50"x60"!!

The cool antler type lamps there are by Hunter and are in the Northwoods line.  They were about $49.95 each.    

Edited to add that here is a picture of the Bearwalk area rug.  It also coordinates with the entry rug and throw.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Hoping to see more Holiday pics!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We'll be going to our home in another day!   

Thanks for the pics to get us in the mood!


----------



## Tigger031266

We are staying for the our first time at VWL.  We love BCV and BWV.  The family is disapointed we are not staying near the BW.  I am so excited to stay at VWL, it is so beautiful.  

Help me.  Tell me the top 5 things about VWL.  Things we know about is the great attrium, WCC (We love that place), the light boat parade at night.  

A couple questions:
Are there any DVC rooms with views of the lake?
What rooms should I ask for?
Is there anywhere to watch fireworks?
How is artist point?


----------



## Deb & Bill

Tigger031266 said:
			
		

> We are staying for the our first time at VWL.  We love BCV and BWV.  The family is disapointed we are not staying near the BW.  I am so excited to stay at VWL, it is so beautiful.
> 
> Help me.  Tell me the top 5 things about VWL.  Things we know about is the great attrium, WCC (We love that place), the light boat parade at night.
> 
> A couple questions:
> Are there any DVC rooms with views of the lake?
> What rooms should I ask for?
> Is there anywhere to watch fireworks?
> How is artist point?



Just ask for a water view.  To watch the fireworks you'll need to head out to the boat dock.  We've seen them from there.


----------



## jimmytammy

A big HELLO and Good Morning to all the VWL groupies!!


----------



## Muushka

Hello and good morning to you too .

This past VWL visit was our 7th Christmas visit to "our beloved (Villas of) Wilderness Lodge".  We absolutly never tire of that place.  We walk in the main lobby and we are transformed into the 'groupie' phase.  We are so glad that is our home.  I can't imagine having to wonder if we would be able to switch over to VWL at the 7 month mark.  Waaay too stressful!

We are making our plans now for next year.  Got to make those reservations next month!  Next year will be a different one for us.  We always go to WDW either of the first 2 weeks of Dec, but next year we are doing a cruise from the 16th to the 23rd.  We have decided to go to WDW after the cruise for just 2 or 3 days.  We probably won't do the parks (unless we do CP), it will be so crowded.  
High points, but waking up at VWL on Christmas day will be priceless!

So, any VWL groupies going to be at VWL next Christmas???  Maybe we could do a mini-meet.


----------



## MaryJ

Tigger031266 said:
			
		

> How is artist point?


Artist Point is one of our favorite places to eat at WDW.  The salmon is one of their specialties, and the portobello mushroom soup is to die for!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

This will be our 3rd Christmas at the VWL. We should be there next year also.  We'll have to say hi!

Our Christmas dinner every year is Artist Point. It has great quality food and everything is really done well. Needless to say it's our favorite restaurant on property. Very relaxing, easy going pace. And the mushroom soup is to die for! And the view at dusk out the windows is wonderful.

Rick's looking forward to hearing his "theme music" walking down the wooden path. Come to think of it....so am I.


----------



## iankh

We just got and stayed the first 4 nights in BWV and the second 4 nights in VWL.

A sigh went up when we check into VWL. Home. Home. Home.

We had a great 1-bedroom unit. It was great to be back. 

I just can't describe the feeling when we are at VWL. It's wonderful.


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> This will be our 3rd Christmas at the VWL. We should be there next year also.  We'll have to say hi!
> 
> Our Christmas dinner every year is Artist Point. It has great quality food and everything is really done well. Needless to say it's our favorite restaurant on property. Very relaxing, easy going pace. And the mushroom soup is to die for! And the view at dusk out the windows is wonderful.
> 
> Rick's looking forward to hearing his "theme music" walking down the wooden path. Come to think of it....so am I.



We will be at VWL for Christmas day next year also.  First time! (we have stayed at WL for Christmas, but to people like us, it is 2 different things  ).  

I am wondering if the menu is different at Artist Point on Christmas day?  It does not appeal for the daily menu to us.


----------



## eliza61

We're thinking of going on Christmas day next year also.  Crowd levels are scaring us a little.  Also since my home resort is BCV's I'll have to wait for the 7 month deadline, not to sure how much success I will have booking at that point.


----------



## Muushka

I agree about the crowd levels being scary.  We are going in early Oct and will actuall 'go into' the parks then.  That Dec we will only stay for 3 nights and may or may not even go into the parks.  Perhaps one day for CP, but not Christmas day.

Fingers crossed for you Eliza to get into VWL!


----------



## alldiz

i love the wl....
1st fam trip in may
2nd fam trip...returned 12-4...

love it so much....i am currently negotiating
for 150pts at VWL...

anyone know.....does EVERY room at VWL have a private balcony...
thanks
kerri


----------



## Muushka

alldiz said:


> i love the wl....
> 1st fam trip in may
> 2nd fam trip...returned 12-4...
> 
> love it so much....i am currently negotiating
> for 150pts at VWL...
> 
> anyone know.....*does EVERY room at VWL have a private balcony...*thanks
> kerri



Nope.  There is 1 studio that does not have a balcony.  We were blessed with it for our first trip as DVC members.

Welcome to the groupies!


----------



## starbox

Woo-Hoo  
3 days until our first trip to the Villias as DVC members!!!
Can't wait to write a trip report with lots of pictures!!


----------



## spiceycat

Muushka said:


> I agree about the crowd levels being scary.    That Dec we will only stay for 3 nights and may or may not even go into the parks.  Perhaps one day for CP, but not Christmas day.



now that is a great ideal - go to the VWL but not the parks for Christmas - I will look into in myself... thanks!!!!


----------



## Deb & Bill

eliza61 said:


> We're thinking of going on Christmas day next year also.  Crowd levels are scaring us a little.  Also since my home resort is BCV's I'll have to wait for the 7 month deadline, not to sure how much success I will have booking at that point.



Make a reservation at BCV for those days.  Then at exactly 7 months, see what you can change day by day.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I agree about the crowd levels being scary.  We are going in early Oct and will actuall 'go into' the parks then.  That Dec we will only stay for 3 nights and may or may not even go into the parks.  Perhaps one day for CP, but not Christmas day.


Don't despair about the crowds...believe me it's worth it to be here for Christmas!!  I say "here" because I'm now sitting in the living room of our VWL villa, having just come in from soaking up some sun and Christmas music on our balcony.  

Anybody jealous? 

Yes, the crowds in the parks are crazy.  Yes, the lines at the attractions are long and Fast Passes all gone for the day by early afternoon.  

But if you come and plan on soaking up the atmosphere and not worrying much about the rides, it's a wonderful place for Christmas.  The suggestions I received here on the boards were right on target.  

Specifically, make your ADR's as soon as possible because the restaurants can fill up too.  Get a Candlelight Processional dinner package.  Visit the resorts, especially Grand Floridian and BWV.   And enjoy the ambience.  

We are now firmly in the camp that for Christmas, there's no place like HOME!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Anybody jealous?



Uhhh, YEAH !!!  

I'm sitting here wishing I was there    As for the crowds, I'd be happy just hanging out at the Lodge and staying away from the crowds  
Have a great stay Granny


----------



## Muushka

Hi Granny!  Having a good time???   

Am I jealous??  You betcha  .

Tell me, while at VWL at Christmas, don't you just love the room styles there even more??  Like Rudolph and Christmas trees in the shower??  Christmas trees on the backs of the chairs??  Love it!  

Yes, the way it works out for next year it is best to go right at Christmas.  While knowing that the parks will not be the draw, WL/VWL is the draw for us.  In fact I asked my husband if he wanted to stay at a 1 BR at OKW for the lower points and he just looked at me and laughed.

So, will we see you there next Christmas??

Enjoy the rest of your stay and Happy New Year  .


----------



## jimmytammy

Yes Granny, I am jealous!  But we were there a few weeks ago, so we just have to wait til next year.  Have a good time!


----------



## ReneeQ

Muushka said:


> Nope.  There is 1 studio that does not have a balcony.  We were blessed with it for our first trip as DVC members.



Can anyone tell me again which studio it is that doesn't have a balcony?  Does it face the front (bus stop) or back (water)?  If you get this studio, can you asked to be moved?  Or will they only give it as an absolute last resort when the the resort is totally booked?  It just doesn't seem right that one studio doesn't offer a balcony.  I LIVE for that balcony!

Thanks!!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

I'm just waiting until next month so I can call for my December 2007 stay.


----------



## goofyforwdw

Just 5 More Sleeps And I To Will Be Sitting At Vwl Can't Wait


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka, Granny, jimmytammy or anyone else who has recently returned...

Can you tell me if there are DVD players in all of the studios?  Do the lockoff 2 Bedrooms have DVD players?  Also, where can you rent them?

Finally, Muushka, did you get a chance to ride Soarin' on your recent trip and notice the music?     

Can't wait until the end of the month to finally be able to reserve VWL for Christmas!


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Muushka, Granny, jimmytammy or anyone else who has recently returned...
> 
> Can you tell me if there are DVD players in all of the studios?  Do the lockoff 2 Bedrooms have DVD players?  Also, where can you rent them?
> 
> Finally, Muushka, did you get a chance to ride Soarin' on your recent trip and notice the music?
> 
> Can't wait until the end of the month to finally be able to reserve VWL for Christmas!



We did not stay in a studio, sorry, can't help there. And the DVDs are available at the Mercantile for FREE!!  AND they have finally replaced the very lame video collection to a DVD collection that actually has movies less than 5 years old!!!

My favorite evening was getting my strawberry cheese cake from (lunch at) AKL (which was the best I might add) and going to the Mercantile and picking up The Chroniles of Narnia and stopping off at Roaring Forks for a cup of Decafe in my WL mug and settling down for a snack after watching the EWP.  It does not get any better than that!

Sorry, I HAD to say that, I had no choice  .

Yes, I did get to ride Soarin.  And yes, you are right, the music is "magestic" like WL music, inspiring!

I will be on the phone with you!!  After reading a few posts (Granny and others) that it is not that bad, I am really looking forward to waking up at VWL on Christmas day!

PS Granny, did Santa leave anything on your door on Christmas day?  I know they did that at WL, but wondered about VWL?


----------



## Granny

diznyfanatic said:


> Muushka, Granny, jimmytammy or anyone else who has recently returned...
> 
> Can you tell me if there are DVD players in all of the studios?  Do the lockoff 2 Bedrooms have DVD players?  Also, where can you rent them?


We stayed in a dedicated 2BR so I can't speak for the studios having DVD players either...sorry.    As Muushka indicated, rentals are free at the Mercantile store in the WL lobby.




			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> PS Granny, did Santa leave anything on your door on Christmas day? I know they did that at WL, but wondered about VWL?


Nothing on our door from old Saint Nick, I'm afraid.  Actually, the only "extra touch" we got from Disney on this trip was the "Mickey towel" layout on the master bed when we checked-in.

On a completely unrelated note, we finally met Ranger Stan on this trip.  What a delightful gentleman who truly enjoys his job!  He has been with WL since it's opening and is a fixture there.


----------



## Muushka

Wow.  That makes me sad .  No stocking on the door?
I guess that would be a member expense, but it still makes me sad.  We have stayed at WL, DL (POR) and CBR and got stockings there. Wah. 

Finally.  A drawback to DVC!  Well, if that is all I can complain about, DVC is doing great!


----------



## loribell

We stayed in a dedicated studio and it did have a DVD player. ALso the lockoff part of the 2 bedroom we moved in to had a DVD player. The movie collection there was great. 

We moved to SSR for the last 3 days of the trip and the studio there had a DVD player as well. Unfortunately I think they must have taken the old movie collection from VWL that Muushka was talking about and transplanted it at SSR!

Have fun,
Lori


----------



## coasterbob

This looks like the perfect thread to ask you veteran VWL "groupies" about our 1st stay at VWL this coming 4/20-27 in a studio!    We always enjoyed visting VWL in the past (especially the comfortable lounge off of Artist Pointe for cocktails).....    

Any specific room requests, activities, etc?      What type of crowds should we expect that week?     This is our 1st trip in the Spring as well!  Thanks,


----------



## Luv2trav

We just booked a stay at VWL too for end of May. I have a few questions.

We have 2 studios booked. Is it possible for them to be right next to each other? I know they are not connecting but I want to be close.. 

Is there a certain section/floor we should request? Is pool view possible?

Plus I am very nervous about the pull out bed in the studios.. Are they comfortable?

Do the studios have toasters?

How far is the walk to the main building and Pool?


Thanks for all your help. I am really looking forward to our stay here!


----------



## diznyfanatic

loribell - Thanks very much for the information!  That's great news!    

coasterbob - Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  We were told here on the DIS to request a "water" view when we book, so we'll see how that turns out for our upcoming stay in April!  

We stayed at VWL last April during Spring Break and found the crowds to be heavy but not nearly as bad as Christmas.  Bus service was great to all of the parks during our stay!    Have a wonderful time!   

Luv2trav - You can request that rooms be near each other, however, requests are never guaranteed.  We're facing the same situation at BWV and hope the pixie dust is working!

Pool views are possible I think and the advice we found on the DIS was to request a "Water" View.  That's what we requested for our upcoming April stay so we'll find out then!  

I slept on the pull out sofa during our VWL stay last April and was pleasantly surprised how well I slept.  No complaints at all!

I'm pretty sure the Studios have toasters, but I honestly can't remember!  

One of the reasons we love VWL is because it is such a small, intimate resort.  We found the walking distances from the Villas to the Main Lodge and facilities to be a very easy walk.  No more than 3-5 minutes to anthing we needed.  Also, the walkway from the Villas to the Lodge is totally covered so it's an easy walk even if it's raining!

Hope that helps and enjoy your trip!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

We were there over Christmas also. Dedicated 1bdrm 3205 I think. On the end facing the Lodge. Looked one way off the balcony saw the lake the other way was the covered walkway and bus stop. I'm not much of a photo hound, but thought I'd share our Christmas.





















Lori


----------



## Luv2trav

diznyfanatic said:


> loribell - Thanks very much for the information!  That's great news!
> 
> coasterbob - Welcome to the VWL Groupies thread!  We were told here on the DIS to request a "water" view when we book, so we'll see how that turns out for our upcoming stay in April!
> 
> We stayed at VWL last April during Spring Break and found the crowds to be heavy but not nearly as bad as Christmas.  Bus service was great to all of the parks during our stay!    Have a wonderful time!
> 
> Luv2trav - You can request that rooms be near each other, however, requests are never guaranteed.  We're facing the same situation at BWV and hope the pixie dust is working!
> 
> Pool views are possible I think and the advice we found on the DIS was to request a "Water" View.  That's what we requested for our upcoming April stay so we'll find out then!
> 
> I slept on the pull out sofa during our VWL stay last April and was pleasantly surprised how well I slept.  No complaints at all!
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Studios have toasters, but I honestly can't remember!
> 
> One of the reasons we love VWL is because it is such a small, intimate resort.  We found the walking distances from the Villas to the Main Lodge and facilities to be a very easy walk.  No more than 3-5 minutes to anthing we needed.  Also, the walkway from the Villas to the Lodge is totally covered so it's an easy walk even if it's raining!
> 
> Hope that helps and enjoy your trip!



Thank you very much!! We orginally tried to get BCV but nothing available for our dates. I was a little disappointed but the more I research VWL I am getting excited. I have 2 young boys so the easy access to MK will be awesome... Plus I totally forgot my son loves the boat ride over to the Contemporary to catch the monorail.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Wow.  That makes me sad .  No stocking on the door?
> I guess that would be a member expense, but it still makes me sad.  We have stayed at WL, DL (POR) and CBR and got stockings there. Wah.
> 
> Finally.  A drawback to DVC!  Well, if that is all I can complain about, DVC is doing great!


Muushka...you can always start a "DVC Stocking Sharing" program to go with wdwstar's tree sharing!


----------



## jimmytammy

On a completely unrelated note, we finally met Ranger Stan on this trip. What a delightful gentleman who truly enjoys his job! He has been with WL since it's opening and is a fixture there. 
__________________
Granny 

  Granny
Glad you got to meet Ranger Stan.  He is a great guy.  He reminds me of one of an Uncle of mine that has passed on. 
 Last time we went up with him on the roof, my parents were with us.  He asked my kids, "you know who your best friends in the world are?"  Then he pointed to me, DW and my parents and told them to always remember that, and they would have friends forever.  Bout made me and my dad burst out in tears.  It was a magical moment for sure!
 We saw him as we were heading out the door to leave on this last trip, and he remembered us.  What a great guy!


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> We were there over Christmas also. Dedicated 1bdrm 3205 I think. On the end facing the Lodge. Looked one way off the balcony saw the lake the other way was the covered walkway and bus stop. I'm not much of a photo hound, but thought I'd share our Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I love that little tree!  So cute!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Muushka...you can always start a "DVC Stocking Sharing" program to go with wdwstar's tree sharing!



Funny you should mention that.  I was thinking of some of the people on this thread that will be there Christmas day (myself included) and what fun that would be ........hmmmmmmmm    



jimmytammy said:


> Snip....
> Last time we went up with him on the roof, my parents were with us.  He asked my kids, "you know who your best friends in the world are?"  Then he pointed to me, DW and my parents and told them to always remember that, and they would have friends forever.  Bout made me and my dad burst out in tears.  It was a magical moment for sure!
> We saw him as we were heading out the door to leave on this last trip, and he remembered us.  What a great guy!



Awwww.  What a nice story.  Sniff sniff.....thank you for sharing that with us  .


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Saved the tree. It'll be back next year! Only had 1 ornament break the whole trip. Mickey's nose broke off on the way there-fixed it with a sharpie. Look for the Christmas lights on the balcony...Anytime....It'll be us!

Lori


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> Wow.  That makes me sad .  No stocking on the door?
> I guess that would be a member expense, but it still makes me sad.  We have stayed at WL, DL (POR) and CBR and got stockings there. Wah.
> 
> Finally.  A drawback to DVC!  Well, if that is all I can complain about, DVC is doing great!



You got stockings?????!!!!!  How cool is that???!!!!   

We were at CSR on Christmas Day last year and didn't get any stockings on the door.  Had no idea what we might have been missing!   

Now to decide if we want to be at VWL for the week including Christmas Eve & Day OR for the week of New Years Eve and Day.

We were at CSR last year on Christmas Day and that was pretty cool and I can't even imagine how wonderful Christmas Day would be at our beloved VWL, BUT it was also a lot of fun in an insane, chaotic, claustrophic kind of way to be at the the Parks for New Years Eve too.

What to do, what to do????!!!


----------



## Muushka

> What to do, what to do????!!!



Why, come for Christmas eve and day of course!!  
We will be there then too and it will be so cool waking up at VWL on Christmas day!!! 

Let's see.  We got a stocking in 1988 at CBR, Dixie Landings circa 1994 and WL in 1998 or so. So it has been 8 years since we have been on property, maybe they don't do it anywhere now?


----------



## diznyfanatic

Bumping cause we can't possibly allow this to sit on page 4!!!   

I just KNOW some of our fellow Lodge Groupies here have something to share so we can all get our VWL fix!!!     

Also want to invite any new Lodge Groupies to join us!   

Thanks Muushka for the input!  Wonder how many of us might end up there for Christmas week?


----------



## jimmytammy

What are some of your rituals when staying at VWL?  Things that you must do or the trip wouldnt seem complete.

For us...we always have to rub Humphreys nose to start the magic.  We always have to eat at WCC at least once each trip.  Always play at least one game of checkers in the Iron Spike Room.


----------



## Muushka

THE BEST thread is back!!!

We are bell ringers in our family.  The bells must be rung.  They are begging to be rung.  No choice  .

This past trip was a little different from all the others.  On a normal 5 day trip I would go to RF one time in the AM for coffee.  This past time I went 4 out of 5 days.  I would stop off at the Mercantile and pick up a newspaper for my husband.  Even though WL is soooooooooooooooo far from VWL, I would make that incredibly loooooooooong treck by choice.  Sick, huh?

We always do 1 very late night picture taking trek.  

We love to sit in WL lobby and just watch the hustle and bustle.  And listen to that little 'thump' when new comers jaws hit the floor.  We love that noise.

Then we like to go to the other areas of WL to enjoy the different rooms.  One of our favorite places to hang (other than on the couch in front of the fireplace) is that area above the lobby that has those great lamps and library-type tables.  We go there and read the paper.

We have to catch the EWP at least once from 'our beach'.

Stay tuned, there are more but I have only had 1 cup of coffee so the brain is still not fully functioning :surfweb


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> What are some of your rituals when staying at VWL?  Things that you must do or the trip wouldnt seem complete.


I always, a couple times each trip, go out on the fifth floor "patio" of the lodge overlooking the lake.  There are some chairs there, and I get up early with my cup of joe and sit quietly taking in the view of Bay Lake.  

We (okay, me) clang the cowbell on the way from the lodge to the villas.

We almost always eat outside after getting food at Roaring Fork.  We enjoy the "bird show".


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Snip..... Wonder how many of us might end up there for Christmas week?



I'll start!

Muushka and the Mr Muushka 12/23 to 12/27

Bead Pirate and Bead Wench  12/23 to 12/27


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> I'll start!
> 
> Muushka and the Mr Muushka 12/23 to 12/27



Bead Pirate and Bead Wench will be there too, looks like the same dates too!


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> Bead Pirate and Bead Wench will be there too, looks like the same dates too!



A pirate and a wench!  How fun is that??

Should we start a list?  Want me to add names to that original one or shall we be 'spontaneous'????


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> A pirate and a wench!  How fun is that??
> 
> Should we start a list?  Want me to add names to that original one or shall we be 'spontaneous'????




heehee leftovers from our more heartier parrothead days  I coulda said wanton wench but didn't think that would jive with Disney very well!! And the funny thing is, on here at least, I'm the pirate because Rick hardly ever gets on to post!

I vote one post with a reference # so I can print it out before the Christmas trip to know who to look for. But that's just me.

Lori


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> What are some of your rituals when staying at VWL?  Things that you must do or the trip wouldnt seem complete.
> .



My last trip was actually my first time at WLV's (and by no means our last- 5 more days until that magical 7 month reservation date)but I did continue a solo ritual that I enjoyed at the BCV's.
I'm an early riser (no matter how late I stay up) usually 5:00-5:30'ish.  So I usually get a cup of coffee (no fancy vanilla locha, mocha variety, just plain ole joe) and some thing ridiculously fattening and sweet (remember Disney calories are non fattening) and greet the day on my balcony.  My first full day at the lodge though I went downstairs to the main lodge and read the paper in one of those extra large chairs with my coffee and buns.  It was so quiet and peaceful, with only a few people around and the music was still softly playing.  It some how makes more appreciative and maybe wistful.  crazy I know.....


----------



## Muushka

Well, because this page is buried and I have a question, bump!

I don't usually come on the boards and ask opinions about travel, but I feel so close to those on this thread  , here goes;

We are planning our Christmas trip now (because we HAVE to!).  We are staying 4 nights.  12/24 and 12/25 in a 1 BR and then switching over to a studio for the next 2 nights.  We do not mind switching rooms.  We are kidless and we are very flexible, so that should not be a problem.

I know, sounds strange, right?  But we are doing this to
1.  Conserve points.  They are so costly at this time of year
2.  We want to pick up the DDP, but just for the 2 nights while we are in the studio (do not want 4 days worth of DDP, we will have just gotten off of a 7 day cruise and this past Dec we did the DDP for 5 days and a cruise for 5 also and it was just toooooo much food!)

We are thinking of doing the Candelight Processional on Christmas day.  So I guess dinner that day will be at Epcot.  Maybe LeCellier or Rose and Crown.  The CP has gotten so expensive that the DDP seems to make sense.

Well, thanks for reading.  If anyone can think of why our plans stink, don't hesitate to comment!


----------



## loribell

Muushka said:


> Well, because this page is buried and I have a question, bump!
> 
> I don't usually come on the boards and ask opinions about travel, but I feel so close to those on this thread  , here goes;
> 
> We are planning our Christmas trip now (because we HAVE to!).  We are staying 4 nights.  12/24 and 12/25 in a 1 BR and then switching over to a studio for the next 2 nights.  We do not mind switching rooms.  We are kidless and we are very flexible, so that should not be a problem.
> 
> I know, sounds strange, right?  But we are doing this to
> 1.  Conserve points.  They are so costly at this time of year
> 2.  We want to pick up the DDP, but just for the 2 nights while we are in the studio (do not want 4 days worth of DDP, we will have just gotten off of a 7 day cruise and this past Dec we did the DDP for 5 days and a cruise for 5 also and it was just toooooo much food!)
> 
> We are thinking of doing the Candelight Processional on Christmas day.  So I guess dinner that day will be at Epcot.  Maybe LeCellier or Rose and Crown.  The CP has gotten so expensive that the DDP seems to make sense.
> 
> Well, thanks for reading.  If anyone can think of why our plans stink, don't hesitate to comment!




We loved LeCellier for the CDP and did it on the DP as well so it was even more of a bargain! 

As for changing rooms, I am through with that but my situation is different from yours. There are 4 of us and I am always the one stuck with getting everything together and changed over. IT just seemed to not be very relaxing with all the changes. 

Have fun planning,
Lori


----------



## Muushka

I hear ya Lori.  One year we went from BCV to VWL and my poor husband had vertigo.  I had to do the entire packing thing myself!  I would never do that again!  We look at moving as another adventure!


----------



## jimmytammy

cause its snowing here at home.  I could be curled up by the fireplace in one of those comfy leather chairs in the Iron Spike Room with a cup o Joe or Hot Chocolate.  Well, I can dream anyway.


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is the year that our December stay is in the VWL (we alternate) and the weekend points usuage are out.  (We do it at BWV, for standard view, but that makes the VWL points seem excessive.)  If I book Saturday night for cash, can I still only have DDP for the points' nights?

Bobbi

PS.  Please don't kick me out of the VWL groupies...even though we really really do like BWV.  VWL is the one resort that we visit on just about every trip we take to Orlando.  A real sense of peace settles over me when I am there, and I feel at home.


----------



## hannahsmomma

So my family is heading to VWL in April for the first time.  This trip is to determine weather we bite the bullet and become official DVC memebers.  I want this trip to be perfect for dh, because in the end it is really up to him.  Can anyone give me any suggestions for making this the best trip ever at VWL.  Is there a room anyone would suggest, we will be in a 1 br villa.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, but please don't tell me to check out allearsnet or something like that for pictures, I want real life experience from homeowners like yourselves!  TIA   

jaclyn


----------



## loribell

jimmytammy said:


> cause its snowing here at home.  I could be curled up by the fireplace in one of those comfy leather chairs in the Iron Spike Room with a cup o Joe or Hot Chocolate.  Well, I can dream anyway.



Wouldn't that be nice. I don't think I would mind all of this cold & ice if I could be cozied up at that fireplace! 

Lori


----------



## eliza61

hannahsmomma said:


> So my family is heading to VWL in April for the first time.  This trip is to determine weather we bite the bullet and become official DVC memebers.  I want this trip to be perfect for dh, because in the end it is really up to him.  Can anyone give me any suggestions for making this the best trip ever at VWL.  Is there a room anyone would suggest, we will be in a 1 br villa.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, but please don't tell me to check out allearsnet or something like that for pictures, I want real life experience from homeowners like yourselves!  TIA
> 
> jaclyn


Actually for us the deciding factor was not the resort (BCV's at the time)but whether or not we would use our dvc membership enough to justify the purchase.  Do you go to Disney at least every other year?  Do you mainly do deluxes?

As for the lodge, my family and I are born-again VWL groupies, we love it.  Check out WCC for a fun (but loud) meal.  Don't know if it will be warm enough to swim but definitely check out the pool and geyser (sp?).  Take the lodge tour or try to be flag family for the day.  make use of the spa and gym, play checkers in the lobby.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## loribell

hannahsmomma said:


> So my family is heading to VWL in April for the first time.  This trip is to determine weather we bite the bullet and become official DVC memebers.  I want this trip to be perfect for dh, because in the end it is really up to him.  Can anyone give me any suggestions for making this the best trip ever at VWL.  Is there a room anyone would suggest, we will be in a 1 br villa.  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated, but please don't tell me to check out allearsnet or something like that for pictures, I want real life experience from homeowners like yourselves!  TIA
> 
> jaclyn



I can't help you with a room to request but wanted to let you know requests are not guaranteed. It is best to request a view, non smoking, that type of thing and they will try to accomodate you but that is it. 

The activities behind the pool in the afternoon are a lot of fun for the kids. Try to check them out. 

Good luck,
Lori


----------



## foto202

Thanks for the info...this is actually our third trip so I know about the room request, but we have lucked out in the past and were given the rooms we requested (never hurts to try). What is a good view to request or floor?  As far as deciding on DVC, we are trying to go every year and this will be our second delux trip, we are officially spoiled now!  We just want to make sure the villas are a good fit for our family.  I am sure they will be.  Last year we did 2 nights at AKL and then switched to a 1br suite at the bc, and I thought I was going to go insane in the regular room at AKL.  Of course ds had just turned 1 and his stuff just took over!  We were much happier in the suite and of course the 1br villa will have even more space. I am so excited about this trip, I have dreams of all the space will have and doing laundry right there in our room!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> PS.  Please don't kick me out of the VWL groupies...even though we really really do like BWV.  VWL is the one resort that we visit on just about every trip we take to Orlando.  A real sense of peace settles over me when I am there, and I feel at home.


Bobbi...don't worry, we know you are "one of us" at heart!!  

Besides, I happen to own a BWV contract too and find it to be a perfect complement to VWL stays!  




			
				hannahsmomma said:
			
		

> So my family is heading to VWL in April for the first time. This trip is to determine weather we bite the bullet and become official DVC memebers. I want this trip to be perfect for dh, because in the end it is really up to him. Can anyone give me any suggestions for making this the best trip ever at VWL.


Jaclyn....my very best suggestion is to not try for the "perfect trip".  We understand what you're saying, but there's no need to stress out on many things that you can't control 100% such as room assignments.

My advice is to let WL-VWL do its magic.  Has your DH ever seen WL?  If so, you know what to expect in the way of ambience and theming.  If not, I am quite sure that the first impression of driving up to the Lodge and entering that majestic lobby will leave a very positive impression on him!  And VWL carries that theming with it with the addition of the great amenities you will find in a 1BR villa such as the washer/dryer, full kitchen, etc.    

As they say in sports, "let the game come to you".  Don't press for the perfect trip, let Disney work its own magic on your family.  If there are glitches, just roll with them and usually the CM's will work with you if they aren't browbeaten.  

Good luck on your trip, and with your powers of persuasion!


----------



## foto202

Thanks for the info Granny.  I know all about not trying for the perfect trip, believe me! I would insert a link here to my tr from last year as an example if I knew how  Of course I always need reminders when I am planning to slow down and breathe!  I should have said the closest we can get to perfection on a trip at dw with ds(2) and dd(6). We have only seen WL at a distnace on the way to HDDR last year, so I am really excited to see it up close finally!


----------



## foto202

Sorry for the confusion, I was logged in under dh's screenname so the posts above under foto202 are supposed to be under hannahsmomma, what a pain, why did dh have to get so hooked too?!


----------



## hannahsmomma

geezzz, goofed again!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks Granny! 

We have decided to "do" the Saturday night stay at VWL for points, once the 7 month window opens.  I've assessed our point usage, and it would be the only weekend night stay in the entire year, so we can do it...and I'll happily eat another meal using DDP...Next year's New Years Resolution will probably be the same as this year's lose some weight!

Bobbi


----------



## The Tag Fairy




----------



## TheBeadPirate

The Tag Fairy said:


>



Now, how cute is that?!?


----------



## Granny

TheBeadPirate said:


> Now, how cute is that?!?



I prefer to think of it as cool, if you don't mind!


----------



## diznyfanatic

The Tag Fairy said:


>



WOW!  That is awesome!  I bow to the Tag Fairy!   

I'm still trippin' that the infamous Tag Fairy made an appearance in one of my threads to sprinkle some magic!    ixiedust: 


I DO believe in fairies...I DO believe in fairies!!!


----------



## Muushka

The Tag Fairy said:


>



How cute is that!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Is the picture for all who want it?  ...or is it a gift?
Will the moose at the WL ever be replaced?
Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

The Tag Fairy said:


>



Yes, is this up for grabs??  Because I just grabbed it!  Let me know if this is not all right!  Love it!!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Ooops!  Guess I should have asked too before I was overcome with excitement and grabbed it!     

Is it okay for us to use it?


----------



## Muushka

This is too funny.  I always have the sigs turned off because I have dial up.  I just turned it on to see how many of us are thieves!!  I'm sure there will be more!

It is the cutest, isn't it?

I changed my profile from 'pixie dustless' to 'semi-pixie dustless' because I consider this to be a semi-visit from the tag fairy.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> This is too funny.  I always have the sigs turned off because I have dial up.  I just turned it on to see how many of us are thieves!!  I'm sure there will be more!
> 
> It is the cutest, isn't it?
> 
> I changed my profile from 'pixie dustless' to 'semi-pixie dustless' because I consider this to be a semi-visit from the tag fairy.



Love your new tag Muushka and I agree!  Any visit from the TF counts as pixie dust!  I just changed my profile too in honor of our visit from the TF so I REALLY hope we get to keep him as our DIS VWL Groupie mascot!


----------



## keliblue

Okay... I just finished reading every single page on this thread    DH and I are from California and spent our Honeymoon at WL 5 years ago..first trip ever to WDW Christmas   The good news (or bad depending on how you look at it) we have just purchased a DVC membership at VWL   now we just have to get thru ROFR  I am trully sick to my stomach waiting.. 

I trully want to be a groopie !! 

Please send your pixie dust my way


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Okay... I just finished reading every single page on this thread    DH and I are from California and spent our Honeymoon at WL 5 years ago..first trip ever to WDW Christmas   The good news (or bad depending on how you look at it) we have just purchased a DVC membership at VWL   now we just have to get thru ROFR  I am trully sick to my stomach waiting..
> 
> I trully want to be a groopie !!
> 
> Please send your pixie dust my way




What a wonderful story!!! Pixie Dust galore!!!

  

Bobbi


----------



## MaryJ

Okay, I know I haven't posted much here, but we are TRUE VWL fans!  DH and I have decided to stay there next year for the F & WF even though BCV or BWV would be closer to Epcot.  We just love the Lodge!!  It's home, has been since 2001, and always will be!!

And, since I love moose (mooses? meece?) I'm adding this one to my signature!


----------



## diznyfanatic

keliblue said:


> Okay... I just finished reading every single page on this thread    DH and I are from California and spent our Honeymoon at WL 5 years ago..first trip ever to WDW Christmas   The good news (or bad depending on how you look at it) we have just purchased a DVC membership at VWL   now we just have to get thru ROFR  I am trully sick to my stomach waiting..
> 
> I trully want to be a groopie !!
> 
> Please send your pixie dust my way



  Hoping to be able to say Welcome Home and Howdy Neighbor real soon so am sending you lots of pixie dust!   



			
				MaryJ said:
			
		

> Okay, I know I haven't posted much here, but we are TRUE VWL fans! DH and I have decided to stay there next year for the F & WF even though BCV or BWV would be closer to Epcot. We just love the Lodge!! It's home, has been since 2001, and always will be!!
> 
> And, since I love moose (mooses? meece?) I'm adding this one to my signature!



  fellow Lodge Groupie!   Moose Rule!!!


----------



## keliblue

Thanks everyone for the kind welcome ...I can't wait to be able to call VWL home    I plan on checking in often so get used to me


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind welcome ...I can't wait to be able to call VWL home    I plan on checking in often so get used to me



I hope to say Welcome Home neighbor very very soon! 

And hello to fellow groupie MaryJ  

For a small resort, we are getting to be a big group.  

The more the merrier!


----------



## Granny

Keliblue....hope we soon get to say this to you....


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Okay... I just finished reading every single page on this thread    DH and I are from California and spent our Honeymoon at WL 5 years ago..first trip ever to WDW Christmas   The good news (or bad depending on how you look at it) we have just purchased a DVC membership at VWL   now we just have to get thru ROFR  I am trully sick to my stomach waiting..
> 
> I trully want to be a groopie !!
> 
> Please send your pixie dust my way



Pixie Dust coming your way!


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> I hope to say Welcome Home neighbor very very soon!
> 
> And hello to fellow groupie MaryJ
> 
> *For a small resort, we are getting to be a big group. *
> 
> The more the merrier!


 
We will only be taking up a "little" space , one week a year   That is until we retire then I just might live there  ...  oh ya, that would take more points


----------



## eliza61

Boy o boy, did I get kicked out of the group or what?    I go away for 1 day and when I come back, folks have a really cool VWL groupie tag (I'm officially throwing a virtual tantrum here).
I'm resorting to shameless begging, I vow on Fess Parkers grave to never stay at any other DVC if some one tags me.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Boy o boy, did I get kicked out of the group or what?    I go away for 1 day and when I come back, folks have a really cool VWL groupie tag (I'm officially throwing a virtual tantrum here).
> I'm resorting to shameless begging, I vow on Fess Parkers grave to never stay at any other DVC if some one tags me.



I dont think the Tag Fairy hit everybody here, including myself.  But I would be glad to share mine.  PM me and I will tell you how you can latch on.  I would tell you now, but my DW, who is computer savvy will have to help.  Im computer


----------



## MiaSRN62

Maybe if I bribe someone with a VWL pic of the day, I can get the tag too ?


----------



## Muushka

I don't think the tag fairy hit anybody here, we are just plain old thieves!   We captured the picture.  

But we (as a group) did get a visit and that is better than nothing, right?


----------



## Granny

I thought it was a very nice present from the TF.  It is a real badge of honor for us to wear!!

And for those who might like a smaller version of the icon, feel free to grab the one out of my signature!


----------



## Muushka

No thanks Granny, I like mine big and bold!  

But how did you do that?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> I thought it was a very nice present from the TF.  It is a real badge of honor for us to wear!!
> 
> And for those who might like a smaller version of the icon, feel free to grab the one out of my signature!




Did it, thanks Bobbi!
PS.  I'm very close to letting go of the Member Cruise icon...really, the VWL moose does say soooo much about what I like!


----------



## keliblue

I just love the hidden Mickey on his antlers..


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> No thanks Granny, I like mine big and bold!
> 
> But how did you do that?



Just saved the picture into my computer, resized it, and re-posted it on the DIS Boards photo page.  

I like big and bold too, but how are we ever going to keep this awesome resort a secret if we're too bold with our statements!


----------



## bpmorley

On our most recent trip to VWL we had 2 friends visit us everyday.


----------



## keliblue

bpmorley said:


> On our most recent trip to VWL we had 2 friends visit us everyday.


 
Great pictures !!  Do you know if there are ground floor rooms with decks that are off the quiet pool ??


----------



## bpmorley

keliblue said:


> Great pictures !!  Do you know if there are ground floor rooms with decks that are off the quiet pool ??



There aren't any, at least I didn't see, ground floor that face the pool.  The one side faces the woods and I'm not sure but I think the other side faces the walkway from the Lodge to the Villas.


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> Great pictures !!  Do you know if there are ground floor rooms with decks that are off the quiet pool ??



I wouldn't call them decks...more like little patios.   Here's a picture of the back side of VWL near the quiet pool, and you can see the rooms on the bottom of the picture with the patios.


----------



## The Tag Fairy

Muushka said:


> Yes, is this up for grabs??  Because I just grabbed it!  Let me know if this is not all right!  Love it!!!



Of course you may use it.  I made it just for my fellow VWL groupies. Fairy’s need places to stay too and this fairy chooses VWL.  You'll know when I'm there if you see the lights flickering under the covered walkway.  That usually means I'm either charging my cell phone or I fired up the electric mosquito zapper.  They might seem little to you, but to me they are like flying Pit Bulls!

Mr. Granny has a point about the size of the graphic, so I made one with his dimensions but from the original so it looks smoother:






Use whichever you choose 

Last time I talked to him, I think he said his name was Marty, but I was a little tipsy from hanging out at the Adventurer's Club, so I might have misheard him.  I just learned to speak moose too, so his name could be Fred for all I know.


----------



## The Tag Fairy

Oops, someone stole his ears, let me buy him a new pair...

All set!


----------



## Granny

The Tag Fairy said:


> Of course you may use it.  I made it just for my fellow VWL groupies. Fairy’s need places to stay too and this fairy chooses VWL.  You'll know when I'm there if you see the lights flickering under the covered walkway.  That usually means I'm either charging my cell phone or I fired up the electric mosquito zapper.  They might seem little to you, but to me they are like flying Pit Bulls!
> 
> Mr. Granny has a point about the size of the graphic, so I made one with his dimensions but from the original so it looks smoother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use whichever you choose
> 
> Last time I talked to him, I think he said his name was Marty, but I was a little tipsy from hanging out at the Adventurer's Club, so I might have misheard him.  I just learned to speak moose too, so his name could be Fred for all I know.



TF...thanks so much for your generous efforts!  I've already switched mine out for your new and improved image.    I suppose our Lodge meetings will include an official "moose-mouse ears hat" for our grand poobah!!  

And you have great taste in resorts!  I'll be on the lookout for a darting little light in the Iron Spike room from now on!  Of course, it could be that impetuous little cousin of yours! 

BTW, no need to get formal among us VWL Groupies.  Besides, Mr. Granny just doesn't sound quite right!


----------



## Muushka

Well I guess I am frugal, so may as well save a little bandwidth, right?

Thank you TF, we appreciate your visit and the fact that you have such great taste in DVC resorts.  

But that does not surprise any of us VWL groupies, does it!


----------



## keliblue

Granny,  Can you walk to the pool from the patio's ?


----------



## keliblue

Ohhhhhhhh  there really "IS" a tag Fairy.... that was almost as exciting as seeing Tinker Bells flight at MK    OMG... I just got goose bumps !!!


----------



## bpmorley

keliblue said:


> Granny,  Can you walk to the pool from the patio's ?



I know I'm not Granny, but yes you can.  All the first floor villas that are facing the woods.  We never used the hallway to get to the pool.


----------



## keliblue

Has anyone ever added the Tag Fairy to their Buddy list


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> Granny,  Can you walk to the pool from the patio's ?



As bpmorley said, yes you can walk out to the pool from there.  But you'd have to walk through some mulch as you can see.  Probably better to take the short hallway to the exit...only a few feet and that way you'd have sidewalk the whole way.  

Also, keep in mind that there are very few rooms "on ground floor, near the quiet pool".  That's a pretty specific request, so there's a good chance that it won't be available on any given trip.  Just don't want to set anyone's expectations up too much!


----------



## keliblue

Thanks all for the info..   I'll be happy in the laundry room if it means staying at VWL


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Do you know if there are ground floor rooms with decks that are off the quiet pool ??


Keliblue, 

Here is a pic I snapped, standing in front of a ground floor patio and looking out to the pool :





My particular ground floor faced the covered walkway from the Lodge to the Villas.  There was alot of heavy vegetation around our patio so we opted for going through the Villas lobby.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thank you very much TF for your generous gift.  As we walk down the covered walkway in April and notice some flickering lights, listen for us to say our "thank you" in person.      

Maria - Beautiful picture!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Slakk

Can I join?  I owned 50 pts only because DH made me get them and I knew I would hate the *stupid* woodsy theme and never understood how anyone would actually like this resort and how I could get out of our 1/18 trip.

Hmmm now I am trying to figure out how to consolidate to just SSR and VWL...no more VAK point waiting...I added on to VWL.  Now I have to sell my BCV points and I will be set!

How can you not fall in love as you pull into the docks and see that gorgeous resort or wake up to the sun over the trees...

The best part is DH has not gloated


----------



## Muushka

Slakk said:


> Can I join?  I owned 50 pts only because DH made me get them and I knew I would hate the *stupid* woodsy theme and never understood how anyone would actually like this resort and how I could get out of our 1/18 trip.
> 
> Hmmm now I am trying to figure out how to consolidate to just SSR and VWL...no more VAK point waiting...I added on to VWL.  Now I have to sell my BCV points and I will be set!
> 
> How can you not fall in love as you pull into the docks and see that gorgeous resort or wake up to the sun over the trees...
> 
> The best part is DH has not gloated



Hi Jodie .  I am sorry I spelled your name wrong in another post.   

I can understand why some would not like the resort, but I am glad that you 'saw the light'.  Welcome to the VWL groupies!


----------



## Granny

Slakk said:


> The best part is DH has not gloated


Well, he's a better man than me then!  

Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Slakk

Well the points are already showing up on the website (boy Gib is fast!) so it is official!  I am so happy to join the group!


----------



## Muushka

WooooHooooo!!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Congrats and welcome to the club Jodie!  You'll know you have been completely assimilated when you want to start adding decor to your house that reminds you of being at VWL (don't laugh...at least two of us in this thread have done it and there are some great ideas in this thread!!!!)


----------



## MaryJ

diznyfanatic said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club Jodie!  You'll know you have been completely assimilated when you want to start adding decor to your house that reminds you of being at VWL (don't laugh...at least two of us in this thread have done it and there are some great ideas in this thread!!!!)



LOL!  I just told my DH a few weeks ago that the next home improvement that I want to do is to redecorate our bathroom in a Lodge Theme!


----------



## bpmorley

keliblue said:


> Has anyone ever added the Tag Fairy to their Buddy list



What's a tag fairy?


----------



## keliblue

MiaSRN62 said:


> Keliblue,
> 
> Here is a pic I snapped, standing in front of a ground floor patio and looking out to the pool :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My particular ground floor faced the covered walkway from the Lodge to the Villas. There was alot of heavy vegetation around our patio so we opted for going through the Villas lobby.


 
Great picture Marie    Don't you just get all warm and cozy when you see this !!


----------



## Muushka

bpmorley said:


> What's a tag fairy?



A Tag Fairy is a very elusive beasty that will put a tag (which is the area under the screen name, but if a TF put it there, it will have a color) on the member's profile.

Many will complain on other boards that they do not have one.  Usually they have only been on the boards for a few months, and get one!  I, on the other hand, have never gotten one (well, not counting this VWL Groupies, which technically is not a tag) and have been on the boards for close to 10 years.  Therefore, my self-given tag used to be "Pixie Dustless".  But I changed it to "Semi-Pixie Dustless" beacuse of the VWL Groupie logo.

Hope that answers the question!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Also regarding the "tag fairy." It wasn't too long ago when someone on this board asked about the tag fairy and I think it was spiceycat who replied that the tag fairy doesn't go on DVC boards. spiceycat even got a tag for that response.  When I reflect that the person of the tag fairy is really a VWL groupie, I'm amazed at the self restraint that had been shown over the years because it really did seem that DVC people weren't getting tags here...I know mine came from the Community Board.

I'm so happy with the VWL moose! My own affinity with a moose began when DS went to NH for school, and in Ohio, I proudly put an "I break for Moose" bumper sticker on my car.  One of my favorite presents is a wooden cutting board from Alaska in the shape of a moose. 

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

What an AWESOME job !!  I wish I was born a Tag Fairy


----------



## The Tag Fairy

bobbiwoz said:


> Alaska in the shape of a moose.



I suppose it looks like a moose, but that wouldn't have been my first thought.


----------



## bobbiwoz

The Tag Fairy said:


> I suppose it looks like a moose, but that wouldn't have been my first thought.




TOOOO clever for words!! I'm going to work now.  I'll be thinking about DIS and smiling all during my commute!
Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

The Tag Fairy said:


> I suppose it looks like a moose, but that wouldn't have been my first thought.
> 
> *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


 
 Proud Mom of a United States Coast Guard recruit stationed in Sitka, Alaska..


----------



## rwcmath

keliblue said:


> Proud Mom of a United States Coast Guard recruit stationed in Sitka, Alaska..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you go visit?  I hope you can...Thank your recruit for a job well done!!
> rwc


----------



## DVC Jen

diznyfanatic said:


> Congrats and welcome to the club Jodie!  You'll know you have been completely assimilated when you want to start adding decor to your house that reminds you of being at VWL (don't laugh...at least two of us in this thread have done it and there are some great ideas in this thread!!!!)




Make that 3.  Our bedroom is done up kinda like the WL.  We are in the midst of redecorating our living room - rustic with a WL feel.  

When we had our pool designed about a year and a half ago - I brought out pictures of the WL and showed the pool designer and landscaper.

Once the WL and VWL get into your system it is forever there and a part of your very core.


----------



## keliblue

Proud Mom of a United States Coast Guard recruit stationed in Sitka, Alaska.. 




Will you go visit? I hope you can...Thank your recruit for a job well done!!
rwc[/quote]

We hope to someday soon... around WDW trips of course


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Make that 3.  Our bedroom is done up kinda like the WL.  We are in the midst of redecorating our living room - rustic with a WL feel.
> 
> When we had our pool designed about a year and a half ago - I brought out pictures of the WL and showed the pool designer and landscaper.
> 
> Once the WL and VWL get into your system it is forever there and a part of your very core.




Put us in as 4.  LOL, we are currently getting ready to re-do our DD bathroom and leaning on the VWL theme.  You are right Jen, once it hits you, you never look back


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Proud Mom of a United States Coast Guard recruit stationed in Sitka, Alaska..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this would be more than just an ordinary co incidence, but what the heck!...We hosted 2 Coast Guard recruits for Christmas dinner at our Cape May home.  They were graduating Christmas week, and one was set to go to Alaska, and the other to Galveston....By any chance is yours a newly stationed recruit, recently out of basic training in Cape May???
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS.  One of the recruits was from San Diego, and I see that you're from California. - Sorry, I missed "northern."


----------



## eliza61

Sat down with the family last night to plan our annual visit to the mouse world.  Was all set to make my ressies for a great vacation at the VWL, when my youngest ds (he used to be my favorite) said, "mom, lets stay at the beach club"   he wants to go back to stromalong bay and we'll be celebrating his birthday at the world this year.
 Yes fellow groupies, that sound you heard last night up and down the eastern seaboard, was me in my backyard bawling like a baby. 
Where did I go wrong, he was suppose to be the good kid.  Anybody got the theme song to Davvy crockett or daniel boone, maybe if I load it onto his ipod and play it at night while he sleeps he'll subliminally get the message.


----------



## iankh

OK folks, have any of you checked out this thread? This is one of the best reference guides around for WL and no VWL Groupie should be without it!

*The NEW WL FAQ (Part 5) Simbas and Tiggers and Humphreys OH MY!*


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> keliblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Mom of a United States Coast Guard recruit stationed in Sitka, Alaska..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this would be more than just an ordinary co incidence, but what the heck!...*We hosted 2 Coast Guard recruits for Christmas dinner at our Cape May home. They were graduating Christmas week*, and one was set to go to Alaska, and the other to Galveston....By any chance is yours a newly stationed recruit, recently out of basic training in Cape May???
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS. One of the recruits was from San Diego, and I see that you're from California. - Sorry, I missed "northern."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do us proud taking care of our sons and daughters... THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH .  Our son (USCG Patrick McCabe) was in Cape May Thanksgiving, Christmas and graduated New Years weekend   poor kid got the triple whammy.  It would be wonderful to know that a fellow DVCer was feeding my boy ....lol
Click to expand...


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


eliza61 said:


> Sat down with the family last night to plan our annual visit to the mouse world. Was all set to make my ressies for a great vacation at the VWL, when my youngest ds (he used to be my favorite) said, "mom, lets stay at the beach club"  he wants to go back to stromalong bay and we'll be celebrating his birthday at the world this year.
> Yes fellow groupies, that sound you heard last night up and down the eastern seaboard, was me in my backyard bawling like a baby.
> Where did I go wrong, he was suppose to be the good kid. Anybody got the theme song to Davvy crockett or daniel boone, maybe if I load it onto his ipod and play it at night while he sleeps he'll subliminally get the message.


 
Ohhhhhhh the HORROR !!! 

 Is it to late to trade him in on a new model


----------



## spiceycat

I am staying next month - only one day - but hey every time counts!!!

one of my favorite places!!!

now don't get upset - by my place is decorated more like OKW - I brought my condo and OKW both in 1993. years before VWL. so am I forgiven or must I quit the groupies...

VWL is probably one of the most romantic places at WDW. 

gonna get a new mug! I love those WL/VWL mugs!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> bobbiwoz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do us proud taking care of our sons and daughters... THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH .  Our son (USCG Patrick McCabe) was in Cape May Thanksgiving, Christmas and graduated New Years weekend   poor kid got the triple whammy.  It would be wonderful to know that a fellow DVCer was feeding my boy ....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a Jason and a Joseph as our guests this Christmas, but that was the Coast Guard class!!!  We have hosted recruits for either Thanksgiving or Christmas, whichever one we spend in Cape May, ever since we bought the house...1998, and it is such a pleasure to meet the fine members of the Coast Guard.  We all consider it an honor to have met them.
> 
> Bobbi
Click to expand...


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> keliblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a Jason and a Joseph as our guests this Christmas, but that was the Coast Guard class!!! We have hosted recruits for either Thanksgiving or Christmas, whichever one we spend in Cape May, ever since we bought the house...1998, and it is such a pleasure to meet the fine members of the Coast Guard. We all consider it an honor to have met them.
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if we are ever at VWL at the same time it would be a pleasure to give you a BIG FAT HUG
Click to expand...


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I want the moose thing!!!
Okay, can I just use the wdwinfo address for the moose emblem, or do I need to put it somewhere unique to me?

In case you haven't guessed, I'm not overly computer literate!  

MG


----------



## Muushka

Hi MG.  I PM'd you.  M.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Completed my reservations for our 2007 Christmas Trip today, my sister didn't realize the importance of the 11 month window to book @ Wilderness Lodge.


----------



## keliblue

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Completed my reservations for our 2007 Christmas Trip today, my sister didn't realize the importance of the 11 month window to book @ Wilderness Lodge.


 

Was there still room at the Inn ??  I am still waiting for our DVC to close and am trying to beat the 7th month mark.. it is going to be close


----------



## Muushka

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Completed my reservations for our 2007 Christmas Trip today, my sister didn't realize the importance of the 11 month window to book @ Wilderness Lodge.



I completed the first leg of our reservation.  I will have to call MS Sat (it is open, right?) to book the second half.  I must say that I just have such a secure feeling knowing that we can book this place at 11 months out for the Christmas season.  Of course that was our master plan......


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

keliblue said:


> Was there still room at the Inn ??  I am still waiting for our DVC to close and am trying to beat the 7th month mark.. it is going to be close





Muushka said:


> I completed the first leg of our reservation.  I will have to call MS Sat (it is open, right?) to book the second half.  I must say that I just have such a secure feeling knowing that we can book this place at 11 months out for the Christmas season.  Of course that was our master plan......



I'm sending you both *Pixie-Dust* on getting your reservations. GOOD LUCK 

Yes  Member Services is open Saturday Morning 

Member Services extends operating hours
To better serve the growing Disney Vacation Club Member community, Member Services has expanded its operating hours on Thursdays, taking calls until 10 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, and added operations on Saturdays, serving Members from 1-5 p.m EST.
With these additions, Members now may reach Member Services from 9 a.m.-5:30 p.m. EST on Mondays, Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Fridays; from 9 a.m.-10 p.m. EST on Thursdays; and from 1-5 p.m. EST on Saturdays

Beckie


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Beckie, I didn't know the MS hours for Sat and now I do!


----------



## Granny

Looks like another photo to bump the thread...courtesy of your neighborhood VWL atrium fireplace!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Looks like another photo to bump the thread...courtesy of your neighborhood VWL atrium fireplace!


Hey Granny
Thanks for sharing this...I was feeling a bit homesick, but that was the pick-me up that I needed!


----------



## lenshanem

I'm calling next week day by day to book our next NYE trip. Wish me luck!


----------



## lenshanem

I see ya'll have a cool new little clipart. Now to add it on...


----------



## Muushka

lenshanem said:


> I'm calling next week day by day to book our next NYE trip. Wish me luck!



Good luck to you!


----------



## magicalmcwho

Great photo Granny. I also wanted to see how my avatar looked.

Jim.


----------



## DVC Jen

One of my favorite memories or moments when staying at VWL is walking down the covered walk-way in the morning between the villas and the main WL building - the air is still a bit crisp and fresh, the sun is beginning to burn away the early morning clouds and then you hear the music and you know all is well with the world and you are home.

Anyone else have a favorite memory or moment to share?


----------



## bpmorley

DVC Jen said:


> One of my favorite memories or moments when staying at VWL is walking down the covered walk-way in the morning between the villas and the main WL building - the air is still a bit crisp and fresh, the sun is beginning to burn away the early morning clouds and then you hear the music and you know all is well with the world and you are home.
> 
> Anyone else have a favorite memory or moment to share?



That's a tough one.  We've only stayed there once and we had so much fun.  
The music out by the villas pool, the electrical pagaent, Whispering Canyon, great boat ride to MK.  really hard to pick from.

You are right, the music does really stick out.


----------



## eliza61

DVC Jen said:


> One of my favorite memories or moments when staying at VWL is walking down the covered walk-way in the morning between the villas and the main WL building - the air is still a bit crisp and fresh, the sun is beginning to burn away the early morning clouds and then you hear the music and you know all is well with the world and you are home.
> 
> Anyone else have a favorite memory or moment to share?



You've probably heard me say this before so I guess I'll have to go back and make some new favorite memories.  My favorite was getting up really early in the morning and heading to the main lodge.  I usually sat in those huge chairs facing toward the pool, had some coffee and some thing sinfully delicious (disney calories are non fattening, so they say) read the paper and just watch the lodge wake up. It was one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> One of my favorite memories or moments when staying at VWL is walking down the covered walk-way in the morning between the villas and the main WL building - the air is still a bit crisp and fresh, the sun is beginning to burn away the early morning clouds and then you hear the music and you know all is well with the world and you are home.
> 
> Anyone else have a favorite memory or moment to share?



I have several...but here are a couple that come to mind right now.  I remember being out on the boat with my family and we approached the Lodge at night.  I turned to my DW and said isnt it amazing that we own a small part of that.  
Also, the last time we went up on the roof with Ranger Stan, my mom and dad were with us.  Ranger Stan turned to my kids and told them "you know who your best friends in the world are?"  They both looked at him, and he pointed to me, DW and my parents and said "these folks here will be your best friends forever."  My dad welled up with tears and it made for a very magical WL moment.


----------



## DVC Jen

jimmytammy said:


> I have several...but here are a couple that come to mind right now.  I remember being out on the boat with my family and we approached the Lodge at night.  I turned to my DW and said isnt it amazing that we own a small part of that.
> Also, the last time we went up on the roof with Ranger Stan, my mom and dad were with us.  Ranger Stan turned to my kids and told them "you know who your best friends in the world are?"  They both looked at him, and he pointed to me, DW and my parents and said "these folks here will be your best friends forever."  My dad welled up with tears and it made for a very magical WL moment.



Thank you for sharing that with us.  Stan was always so amazing.  I personally think he had such an understanding of the true spirit of Disney.

We were fortunate to have met him a few times - once on a tour he gave (he handed me a vaccuum and made a joke about using it - wish I could remember exactly what he said) and another time when we were flag family.

He definately is a very special part of the WL - and is missed tremendously.


----------



## MLK-RI

I agree with the folks who enjoy early mornings around the lodge. I like to take a walk by the beach area to see what type of "animal" might have left a track in the freshly smoothed sand. 

Then a walk by the pool to see the ducks enjoying the area on their own.

I also love the evenings when the lanterns "flicker" along the paths. It's just a wonderful place.


----------



## keliblue

jimmytammy said:


> I have several...but here are a couple that come to mind right now. I remember being out on the boat with my family and we approached the Lodge at night. I turned to my DW and said isnt it amazing that we own a small part of that.
> Also, the last time we went up on the roof with Ranger Stan, my mom and dad were with us. Ranger Stan turned to my kids and told them "you know who your best friends in the world are?" They both looked at him, and he pointed to me, DW and my parents and said "these folks here will be your best friends forever." My dad welled up with tears and it made for a very magical WL moment.


 

That put a lump in my throat ..beautiful memory, thank you


----------



## mic_KY_mouses

Hi fellow groupies!  Who did the cute graphic that I just swiped for my avatar?  Cute, cute, cute!  I hope that's ok?  Thanks to whomever!!!

My favorite VWL moment...... is the instant my eyes adjust to the light when I walk into the lobby through the front door and see just how majestic it all is......then I hear the music......       It gets me every time.


----------



## MaryJ

DVC Jen said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us.  Stan was always so amazing.  I personally think he had such an understanding of the true spirit of Disney.
> 
> We were fortunate to have met him a few times - once on a tour he gave (he handed me a vaccuum and made a joke about using it - wish I could remember exactly what he said) and another time when we were flag family.
> 
> He definately is a very special part of the WL - and is missed tremendously.


I must have missed something.  What happened to Ranger Stan?


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> I must have missed something.  What happened to Ranger Stan?



Mary...you beat me to that question!  I was just talking to him last month during our Christmas stay at VWL.  What a delightful man who truly enjoys what he does.  Please tell me that he is okay!


----------



## loribell

I haven't heard anything either, even searched the boards and couldn't find anything. Could someone please let us know? I hope everything is okay.

Thanks,
Lori


----------



## DVC Jen

Hmmm  I thought I had heard that he retired????  When we were flag family a few years ago he told me that he was retiring within the year - and then I thought I had heard here on the DIS that he had.

 I could be totally wrong and if so I am sorry if I led people to believe something had happened to him.


----------



## Muushka

See how rumors start!!! :0)

My favorite memory was one that also recently shared.

One piece of strawberry cheesecake from AKL

One cup of decafe in my WL mug from Roaring Forks

One DVD of The Chronicals of Narnia

In a One bedroom at VWL

= Heaven..........................


----------



## DVC Jen

Muushka said:


> See how rumors start!!! :0)



 Honest he really did tell us that 

So he has been seen recently?  I hope so - we love Stan - he da man!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

While I think Ranger Stan did stop doing the Flag Family (climbing to the roof)he was still at the Lodge this past December. Last year he was scheduled for knee surgery and did talk of retirement but he decided to postpone it, not sure for how long though.  

Beckie


----------



## DVC Jen

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> While I think Ranger Stan did stop doing the Flag Family (climbing to the roof)he was still at the Lodge this past December. Last year he was scheduled for knee surgery and did talk of retirement but he decided to postpone it, not sure for how long though.
> 
> Beckie



Thanks for clearing that up.   It would be great to see him again when we are there in June.


----------



## jimmytammy

DVC Jen said:


> Thank you for sharing that with us.  Stan was always so amazing.  I personally think he had such an understanding of the true spirit of Disney.
> 
> We were fortunate to have met him a few times - once on a tour he gave (he handed me a vaccuum and made a joke about using it - wish I could remember exactly what he said) and another time when we were flag family.
> 
> He definately is a very special part of the WL - and is missed tremendously.



Jen,
Fill me in on Ranger Stan.  Did something happen to him?  We saw him on our last trip back in Dec.

Sorry, should have read just a little further.  We feel so fortunate to have been flag family a few times with him.


----------



## diznyfanatic

I just read on the Resorts board that WL has discontinued the Flag Family program.

I'm so bummed as we were going to try to request this on our April trip.  Can anyone confirm if this is really true?

jimmytammy - Somewhere in the last few pages of this thread, I think it was reported that Ranger Stan had been discussing retiring but that he's fine.  Someone else mentioned seeing him recently on the Resorts board.


----------



## keliblue

Well,  It's official.. we finally passed ROFR and are now Part of the VWL family


----------



## diznyfanatic

keliblue - Woohoo!  Congratulations!!!  Let me be the first to officially   you to the Moose Family and to say Welcome Home!!!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Well I was wrong...about possible reason as to why they discontinued the Flag Family.



			
				GeoffI said:
			
		

> thought the only thing that was outsourced was the valet parking?



It's true don't know what I was thinking earlier the outsourcing was just for Valet Parking. So  I'll check when I visit in March.

Beckie


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

keliblue said:
			
		

> *Well,  It's official.. we finally passed ROFR and are now Part of the VWL family*



*Congratulations, Welcome Home.  *


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> Well,  It's official.. we finally passed ROFR and are now Part of the VWL family



That's GREAT news!!  Congratulations and *WELCOME HOME* to the family!


----------



## keliblue

Thanks all... I just love that "WELCOME HOME"   makes me all fuzzy


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

FYI, when I saw the post on the Resorts board about the Flag Family being discontinued, I called Wilderness Lodge. They told me that the Flag Family Program is still there.

There may be some sort of changed put into effect (maybe due to Ranger Stan's knee surgery), but as of today there still is a Flag Family Program.

DH and I got to be Flag Family on December 15, 2006. I'm looking forward to doing it again sometime.


----------



## bobbiwoz

How many can be in the Flag Family?  I think we were told 4, and DS's family has already 5.  Does anyone know the limit?

Bobbi


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

1000th happy haunt said:
			
		

> *FYI, when I saw the post on the Resorts board about the Flag Family being discontinued, I called Wilderness Lodge. They told me that the Flag Family Program is still there.
> 
> There may be some sort of changed put into effect (maybe due to Ranger Stan's knee surgery), but as of today there still is a Flag Family Program.
> 
> DH and I got to be Flag Family on December 15, 2006. I'm looking forward to doing it again sometime.*


Thank you for calling I'll add your post over on the FAQ Thread.

Beckie


----------



## diznyfanatic

1000th happy haunt said:


> FYI, when I saw the post on the Resorts board about the Flag Family being discontinued, I called Wilderness Lodge. They told me that the Flag Family Program is still there.
> 
> There may be some sort of changed put into effect (maybe due to Ranger Stan's knee surgery), but as of today there still is a Flag Family Program.
> 
> DH and I got to be Flag Family on December 15, 2006. I'm looking forward to doing it again sometime.



Thank you very much for taking the time to confirm this.


----------



## jimmytammy

bobbiwoz said:


> How many can be in the Flag Family?  I think we were told 4, and DS's family has already 5.  Does anyone know the limit?
> 
> Bobbi


  Several years ago we were told 4, but the last time we did it, 6 of us did it.  It was our family of four and my mom and dad.


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Well,  It's official.. we finally passed ROFR and are now Part of the VWL family


Welcome to the the Family!!


----------



## eliza61

keliblue said:


> Well,  It's official.. we finally passed ROFR and are now Part of the VWL family




 Welcome home, many happy memories!

Eliza


----------



## Granny

Harumph!  All those silly AKV threads pushing the TRUE DVC LODGE thread off the page!!  

How's about a little elevator picture t remind us of the great details and touches at VWL?


----------



## MLK-RI

Hey Granny - that's the stuff!  Yes indeed it's the details that get me every time.


----------



## Muushka

Yes indeedy Granny, great point, in true Richyams style:


VWL, the *TRUE *DVC Lodge


----------



## MiaSRN62

I LOVE the elevators Granny !

And how 'bout the cool wood carvings in the lobby ?










and love the bird cage/house ........


----------



## keliblue

I am waaaaaayyy excited about AKV    It just means more people will be over there and less over here


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> Several years ago we were told 4, but the last time we did it, 6 of us did it.  It was our family of four and my mom and dad.



Wow!  Can it really be a case of which CM you ask? Thank you, we're all going in October, and I'll definitely ask again.  6 would get me up there with them!  Even if they could just have their 5, I would be happy for them.


Bobbi


----------



## lenshanem

Thanks for bumping us back up Granny!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Yes indeedy Granny, great point, in true Richyams style:
> 
> 
> VWL, the *TRUE *DVC Lodge



Ah, Muushka...I knew you and others would recognize the nod of the head to the dear departed Richyams.  When he was alive, I remember thinking that VWL rooms are just as small as BWV but he delighted in tormenting the BWV owners so I just kept my mouth shut and watched them all go at it!


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> I am waaaaaayyy excited about AKV    It just means more people will be over there and less over here



kelliblue...you're our newest member but already have exactly the right spirit to be a Founding Member Groupie.

Can we get "Day One" Groupie membership cards like the Disney Visa cards?


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


Granny said:


> kelliblue...you're our newest member but already have exactly the right spirit to be a Founding Member Groupie.
> 
> Can we get "Day One" Groupie membership cards like the Disney Visa cards?


 
Hey. .. I resemble that remark    I will try to live up to your expectations Granny  *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> I am waaaaaayyy excited about AKV    It just means more people will be over there and less over here



You are definitely fitting into the family mold very nicely.  I like your way of thinking!


----------



## diznyfanatic

We've gotten all but our last day of our Holiday trip planned for 2007.  December 30 and NYE at our BWV home and a Dedicated 2 BR at our beloved VWL for Jan 1 & 2.  Now I just have to call on Monday for our last night on the 3rd.

Muushka - Sorry we won't be able to be there on Christmas.  I didn't want to leave my elderly father for Christmas and he doesn't want to travel.

Anyone else be at VWL then?


----------



## dsneygirl

1000th happy haunt said:


> DH and I got to be Flag Family on December 15, 2006. I'm looking forward to doing it again sometime.



We were there at the same time.  I thought the flag looked particularly good that day 

I'm joining.  DH and I are VWL owners.  Just had our first trip home in Dec and are back again in Dec 2007.  There is no place like it for the holidays.  As a kid DH and his family always camped at FW so owing at VWL is an emotional thing for us.


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> We've gotten all but our last day of our Holiday trip planned for 2007.  December 30 and NYE at our BWV home and a Dedicated 2 BR at our beloved VWL for Jan 1 & 2.  Now I just have to call on Monday for our last night on the 3rd.
> 
> Muushka - Sorry we won't be able to be there on Christmas.  I didn't want to leave my elderly father for Christmas and he doesn't want to travel.
> 
> Anyone else be at VWL then?



We will just be missing you by a couple of days!

We will keep VWL in shape for you!  

Maybe 2008!


----------



## lenshanem

I have one more night to book, but then I'll be done. We're staying at VWL arriving 12/30, leaving 1/4.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Shan - We'll be there at the same time!


----------



## jcf

I am waiting to close on 175 pt DEC use year and after reading these forums need some help.

1. I want to stay during Christmas or Easter (have a 6 year old and must deal with school schedule) - for 6 days or maybe a week, so how many more points do I need.

2. Need 1 bedroom - are there different 1 bedrooms? Concierge available? Can I get a room with lagoon view? Whats the best room to see electrical parade?

3. Should I break the points down into smaller contracts? Any negatives with this idea?

4. Are any of you buying into AKV or is the theming too close? Never been there.

Please volunteer any suggestions - I am getting info overload


----------



## jimmytammy

jcf said:


> I am waiting to close on 175 pt DEC use year and after reading these forums need some help.
> 
> 1. I want to stay during Christmas or Easter (have a 6 year old and must deal with school schedule) - for 6 days or maybe a week, so how many more points do I need.
> 
> 2. Need 1 bedroom - are there different 1 bedrooms? Concierge available? Can I get a room with lagoon view? Whats the best room to see electrical parade?
> 
> 3. Should I break the points down into smaller contracts? Any negatives with this idea?
> 
> 4. Are any of you buying into AKV or is the theming too close? Never been there.
> 
> Please volunteer any suggestions - I am getting info overload




I will try to help...

1.  Ex.  Easter week this year at VWL in a 1 bed.  Going in on Easter Sunday and staying til Saturday, 6 nights would be 275 pts.  Christmas week this year, going in on Sunday, 2 days before Christmas, staying until Saturday in a 1 bed, 6 nights would be 259 pts.  Roughly 100 more pts. needed to do either one of these scenarios.  Bear in mind, a studio would be considerably less in pts.  We try to stay in a 1 bed for a long stay, then a studio for a week stay.  This guarantees us 2 trips per year.

2.  Most 1 beds are all the same layout.    We have had dedicated and lockoffs.  No difference other than a door in the living room.  Never been overly bothered by noisy neighbors.  You can get views of the lake, but most views are of trees.  Higher up rooms(5th floor) allow for best views of EWP.  Some rooms at smaller wing allow for view of lake and EWP simply because trees arent a factor.  Best views of EWP and lake are out by the dock and beach areas.  I wouldnt sweat this kinda stuff though cause you will get multiple views in your stays there.  Im not sure about concierge at this point.  To be honest, I feel like Im getting the royal treatment every time I stay at VWL anyway 

3. We started with a 170 pt. contract.  Then added 50 more before VWL sold out.  Couple years later, added another 130.  All pts are with VWL.  I dont have a strong opinion one way or the other on this.  I will reflect what others have to say on this.  Smaller numerous contracts vs. one lump big contracts.  Big advantage is if you find yourself needing to sell, you can sell smaller contracts easier.  With DVC having a user friendlier DVC website now, it makes it easier to see where your pts are allocated, therefore easier to follow.  So smaller, numerous contracts arent as big an issue to keep up with.  I will add, to start with, I would try to keep pts.within the same resort rather than having small contracts at various resorts.  Makes it easier to book at 11 mos. Also, keep pts. in same use year.  This makes it so much easier to juggle than having things spread out in various use years.  So my answer is yes, break them down into smaller contracts.  Not really a negative anymore in doing this IMO.

4.  We arent buying into VAKL but very much looking forward to trying it out when the opportunity arises.  The theming is similar, but that seems to be because architect was the same on both projects.  I tend to like WL more because it is linked to American history, Im a history buff.  But AKL is wonderful too, with the pool, savannah and great restaurants.  WL offers 2 good pools, good restaurants, easy access to MK by boat.  WL may be a little closer to the action, without having to be right in the middle of it.  


I know it can seem REALLY overwhelming on what direction to go with all these questions.  If I were in your shoes, but having a DVC general knowledge that I have now just from lessons learned,  I would take into acct. how many years you can get out of your pts.  But most important, buy where you want to spend the most time at.  This is important if the smaller resorts are where you want to be.  VWL is the smallest.  So the 11 mos booking is very important for this resort, especially wanting to be there during Christmas or Easter.  Once you join, things will become clearer as time goes on.  Believe me, it has for us.  And MS in most cases is very helpful as are the folks here on the DVC forums.  We have been members since late '01 and have loved every moment of it.  I only regret we didnt join sooner.

Hope all this helps.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Just went through a few Threads and started a list of us Groupies & Owners that will be at the Villas @ Wilerness Lodge in December.*
_(If anyone else needs to be added just post your dates here.)_

*Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during December 2007:*

*Kickapoo Joie Juice*-December 1-7, 2007
*Officer Tigger*-December 1-9, 2007
*Dsneygirl*-December 2-7, 2007
*Disney Ron*-December 8-15, 2007
*Bobbiwoz*-December 9-12, 2007
*Magicalmcwho*-December 9-22, 2007
*Newfamilyman*-December 15-21, 2007
*MAGICinMYHEART*-December 16-20, 2007
*Boudreauz0*-December 16-22, 2007
*KristineN*-December 16-27, 2007
*Muushka*-December 23-27, 2007
*TheBeadPirate*-December 23-27, 2007
*Tabetha*-December 24-29, 2007
*Lenshanem*-December 30-January 4, 2008
*Peepster*-December 23-January 2, 2008
*Diznyfanatic*-January 1-4, 2008


----------



## bobbiwoz

Aww, you did such a good job with the list! Thank you!  Such a pretty shade of green!  

Bobbi 

PS.  It looks like we have the shortest stay.  In my defense, (considering the board we're on), I do have 7 other nights at VWL coming this year. DH ran out of vacation days!


----------



## Muushka

Great job MAGICinMYHEART!!!  Thank you....


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thank you MAGICinMYHEART!  We'll be at VWL 1/1/08 -1/4/08!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Harumph!  All those silly AKV threads pushing the TRUE DVC LODGE thread off the page!!
> 
> How's about a little elevator picture t remind us of the great details and touches at VWL?



I'm still trying to figure out a way to get those elevator doors home?  Where are Ethel and Lucy when you need them?


----------



## debloco

diznyfanatic said:


> As I'm sure most people feel about their home resorts, something about VWL just spoke to my soul.


What a great way to describe it!  We knew it was "home" the first time we stayed at the Lodge.  Just a matter of time before we bought there


----------



## keliblue

Hoping to add to your Christmas list... will now in a few weeks when our contract closes.. I hope there is still room early December


----------



## dsneygirl

Wow there are a lot of us booked already for Dec.  It is really the best time of year to be there.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Keliblue* 

I'll save you a space on that list...Let us know when you get your reservations. 

GOOD LUCK
Beckie


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


MAGICinMYHEART said:


> *Keliblue*
> 
> I'll save you a space on that list...Let us know when you get your reservations.
> 
> GOOD LUCK
> Beckie


 
Thanks Beckie


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Keliblue* 

As long as it's before the 7 month window you should be OK. Just don't worry.

Beckie


----------



## jcf

How would you guys break down 300 points into multiple contracts- so that when I get older I can sell off some portion quickly if I need to?

Is that too many points since I want to stay in December - then do an add-on at CRV if it ever happens.


----------



## jpeka65844

I know the DVC resorts have and "expanded food selection" at their gift shop.  What kind of things does VWL sell?  



Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## loribell

jcf said:


> How would you guys break down 300 points into multiple contracts- so that when I get older I can sell off some portion quickly if I need to?
> 
> Is that too many points since I want to stay in December - then do an add-on at CRV if it ever happens.



I would probably do 2 - 150 point contracts. Although some people like to do small add ons, if you need to sell them off the closing costs add a lot more cost per point than a larger contract. Besides that you can't do a lot with fewer points than that unless it is an existing owner that just wants a small add on. 



jpeka65844 said:


> I know the DVC resorts have and "expanded food selection" at their gift shop.  What kind of things does VWL sell?
> 
> 
> 
> Denice T.
> Olathe, KS



You will find breads, cereals, doughnuts, poptarts, waffles, eggs, bacon, butter, syrup, peanut butter, mayo, mustard, ketchup, hot dogs, frozen foods like pizza & burittos, ice cream, sandwich meats, cheeses. 

I am sure there is more but I just can't think of anything right now.


----------



## jpeka65844

Does VWL sell milk?  Specifically whole milk for DS 1 yr 4 mos and skim for DH and I?


Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## loribell

jpeka65844 said:


> Does VWL sell milk?  Specifically whole milk for DS 1 yr 4 mos and skim for DH and I?
> 
> 
> Denice T.
> Olathe, KS



I knew there was something very important that I was leaving out!  Yes there are different types of milk, juices, pop, coffee, tea bags, & Gatorade.


----------



## keishashadow

My counter sez 136 days until we get to go back home 

Haven't visited in the summer, we were floored by the Xmas decorations first trip .

Any reports as to Roaring Forks since it got the upgrade in '06...as in any better ?


----------



## Nicsmom

This is a GREAT thread!  Been lurking for awhile now and have a good reason to post. 

OK, add us to the list.  Were arriving  on Nov 29th and departing  on Dec. 5th.

This will be our first "official" DVC Member trip and it can't come fast enough!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Just went through a few Threads and started a list of us Groupies & Owners that will be at the Villas @ Wilerness Lodge in December.*
_(If anyone else needs to be added just post your dates here.)_

*Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during December 2007:*


*Nicsmom*-November 29-December 5, 2007 
*Kickapoo Joie Juice*-December 1-7, 2007
*Officer Tigger*-December 1-9, 2007
*Dsneygirl*-December 2-7, 2007
*Disney Ron*-December 8-15, 2007
*Bobbiwoz*-December 9-12, 2007
*Magicalmcwho*-December 9-22, 2007
*Newfamilyman*-December 15-21, 2007
*MAGICinMYHEART*-December 16-20, 2007
*Boudreauz0*-December 16-22, 2007
*KristineN*-December 16-27, 2007
*Muushka*-December 23-27, 2007
*TheBeadPirate*-December 23-27, 2007
*Tabetha*-December 24-29, 2007
*Lenshanem*-December 30-January 4, 2008
*Peepster*-December 23-January 2, 2008
*Diznyfanatic*-January 1-4, 2008


----------



## Granny

keishashadow said:


> Any reports as to Roaring Forks since it got the upgrade in '06...as in any better ?


Oh yeah, it's even better now.  I don't know if you cared for it at all, but they've broadened the menu, added more fresh selections such as sandwiches made to order while you wait.  They've cleared out the entire food service area so it's easier to navigate.  And they've expanded the seating area by moving the condiment counter against the wall and putting in windows so it's not so dark.

Oh, and they've added a few more tables to the outside seating.

We really enjoy it and wish every DVC resort had access to something like this.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We really enjoy it and wish every DVC resort had access to something like this.


Agreed.....SSR comes closest to what they have at VWL.
We love Roaring Forks.


----------



## Granny

You know, almost all of the pictures of VWL show it from the quiet pool/lake side.  Forgotten, and really unappreciated, is just how beautiful this resort is from "the other side".






I know that many like the pool view, or a glimpse of Bay Lake through the trees, but IMHO I would never have a problem being assigned a room on this side.

I know...DV room jumps quickly to mind.  But even if we got the Dumpster View, I can't see it ruining our vacation.  We'd just look in the other direction.


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> I LOVE the elevators Granny !
> 
> And how 'bout the cool wood carvings in the lobby ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and love the bird cage/house ........








Maria...great photos!  And if you look on the other side of one of those carving poles, you'll see a great "hidden Mickey".


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Maria...great photos!  And if you look on the other side of one of those carving poles, you'll see a great "hidden Mickey".



In all my trips to VWL, I've never noticed this!  Thanks for sharing Granny!   I hope I can remember to look for it next time (probably Oct. or Nov).


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> You know, almost all of the pictures of VWL show it from the quiet pool/lake side.  Forgotten, and really unappreciated, is just how beautiful this resort is from "the other side".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that many like the pool view, or a glimpse of Bay Lake through the trees, but IMHO I would never have a problem being assigned a room on this side.
> 
> I know...DV room jumps quickly to mind.  But even if we got the Dumpster View, I can't see it ruining our vacation.  We'd just look in the other direction.



Hey Granny, I think you have the room we were in on Christmas Eve & Christmas Night in that shot. We were in that corner area on the fifth floor. It was an incredible room & view. You're right though, I don't think I would even care if I got the dumpster view. I never did  get out there to take a picture at night time with our balcony all lit up.


----------



## dsneygirl

Granny said:


> Oh yeah, it's even better now.  I don't know if you cared for it at all, but they've broadened the menu, added more fresh selections such as sandwiches made to order while you wait.  They've cleared out the entire food service area so it's easier to navigate.  And they've expanded the seating area by moving the condiment counter against the wall and putting in windows so it's not so dark.
> 
> Oh, and they've added a few more tables to the outside seating.
> 
> We really enjoy it and wish every DVC resort had access to something like this.



We had a big group of 12 in Dec and everyone was really pleased with Roaring Forks.  My DH raved about the Roast Beef sandwich all week.  Also really nice fresh salads.


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> In all my trips to VWL, I've never noticed this!  Thanks for sharing Granny!   I hope I can remember to look for it next time (probably Oct. or Nov).



You might notice that it's on the pole with the snake carving on it...probably why Mickey is hidden in the first place!


----------



## Muushka

Granny , you beat me to the 'hidden Mickey'!

We took that shot last time we were there and have yet to post them on the website.  Therefore, cannot post them here!  Well, glad he made it!

I agree about RF.  We had some great meals there last Dec.  I ordered 2 different kinds of salads and they were both fresh and delicious.  And for some reason, I thought that the CMs that worked there were pretty nice.  Just seemed to want to please!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny , you beat me to the 'hidden Mickey'!
> 
> We took that shot last time we were there and have yet to post them on the website.  Therefore, cannot post them here!  Well, glad he made it!



Aw Muushka, go ahead and post!  Can't have too many pix of that one!  

If I can find my photo CD from the last trip I have a few other photos that I'll post at strategic times to make it less obvious that I'm bumping the thread!


----------



## eliza61

Just booked a quick trip for the end of the month 2/28-3/4) for just me and "the old guy".  Didn't use my points, already have them reserved for family vacation later this year so we're actually staying in the main lodge (1st time). I was happy we were able to get any thing on short notice.   Really needed this trip:
1.  weather in Philly area has been averaging 12 degrees for the high!   
2.  "the old guy" turns 50 on the 24th.   
3.  My teenage son just got his drivers license and a new "girlfriend".  She is some type of evil mutant mix between Halle Berry, Janet Jackson and Sophia Loren.  So now along with worrying about him crashing the car, I now have to worry about him trying to get to 2nd base with mini-Marilyn Monroe.  To say the boy is smitten is like saying the Grand Canyon is a small crack in the earth. 

I'll post a trip report when we get back.


----------



## Muushka

Oh my Eliza.  Your situation with your son sounds...um..interesting to say the least.  

Happy 50th your your husband!!!

Granny, that is a good idea.  We will also post an occasional picture for a bump to the greatest thread on the DVC boards!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny !
Too cool !  I've never seen those hidden Mickey's before either !!!  Thanks for pointing them out !


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> She is some type of evil mutant mix between Halle Berry, Janet Jackson and Sophia Loren.


Uh....WOW!  If that's what you call "evil mutant", then I'm ready for a little mutation myself!   

Okay, this ends the "dirty old man" portion of this thread!


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Uh....WOW!  If that's what you call "evil mutant", then I'm ready for a little mutation myself!
> 
> Okay, this ends the "dirty old man" portion of this thread!



  No worries Granny.  The old guy, who was also my high school sweetie keeps looking through old photos trying to remember if I looked like that at 16.  I tell him, No the  nuns wouldn't allow it.   

2 more weeks until WL vacation.


----------



## Slakk

After our fabulous January trip to VWL we decided to switch our VB/SSR/BC trip to all VWL...We wanted a studio but could only get a 1BR so we waitlisted.  Had to trim 3 days off but thats okay.

I come home today and get a happy message that my waitlist came through for VWL but not BCV....hmmmm I decide to call

Somehow they messed up my waitlist to be for EITHER BCV or VWL - I never dialed so fast in my life to make sure that was cancelled...I swear I am going to start being more paranoid and call back to confirm AFTER talking to MS from now on.

I am a bit sad to lose the 1BR though and almost sad it came through.

Jodie


----------



## Granny

You know, that "hidden Mickey" in the atrium that I posted a photo of isn't the only Hidden Mickey in the VWL atrium:







Gee Muushka...I thought you were going to bump this thread!!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Gee Muushka...I thought you were going to bump this thread!!



Sheesh, you are so fast!!!  Mr. Granny (I love that name!)


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thanks for the cool picture Granny!  

I haven't seen Muushka around lately...maybe she's curled up in the Iron Spike room reading a good book!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Oops, sorry Muushka...you are here!


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Oops, sorry Muushka...you are here!



Yup, I are here, trying to post my very first picture (of the hidden Mickey in the atrium) but am having trouble. Must get the computer geek back for still another lesson on doing that! I am not that computer illiterate!!  Well, according to this, I am!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> Yup, I are here, trying to post my very first picture (of the hidden Mickey in the atrium) but am having trouble. Must get the computer geek back for still another lesson on doing that! I am not that computer illiterate!!  Well, according to this, I am!



Just click the little envelope thingie above and c/p the url from your image host.  Check it though because sometimes there will be two *http's* and then your image won't post, so you'll need to delete one.


----------



## Muushka

Finally!!  Without my husband's help!!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks!  I had just gotten it up when I read your hint (which was what I was doing wrong, I was getting rid of the http/ not realizing that my pic did not have that!)


----------



## diznyfanatic

Good job!!!   That is the cutest picture ever!!!  Where exactly is that cuz now I have to see it for myself and snap a picture too!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Jodie - I'm confused (which doesn't take much actually!!!).  Did you get your VWL waitlist and are you all set now?


----------



## DIZZNY

Hi everyone,

We love VWL and have our next trip planned for March during my kids' spring break.  I am really looking forward to this trip but at the same time finding myself getting a little sad.  We usually go to WDW twice a year and just realized I normally have my reservations done for October/November already but we weren't able to to it this year...or, at least, I won't be able to...not sure yet.  I am in the military and we decided to spend my last 2 years of my committment overseas.  We have already lived in Germany and loved it so we thought we would expore the other side of the world and volunteered for 2 years in S. Korea.  It is a long way from home but we would have the opportunity to go to China and Japan and whereever else it is safe and stable to travel with 2 small children.  We have really been getting excited about the move.

However, I have just received word that these orders may be cancelled and I may be heading to Iraq for a year...leaving the end of summer or early fall.  The worst part, yes even worse than not being able to vacation at VWL, is being away from my kids(DDs age 8 and 5) for so long.  Many have done it before me and many have more than once, so I won't complain and just do my job.

So, I hope this trip is extra fun and relaxing.  I love the serenity of VWL and going for a run to FW in the early morning and the woods and the decor and just about everything else.  My DH loves the trains, too.  My kids love following the animal paw prints and looking for the hidden Mickey's which I must admit we are not very good at finding.   I can't wait 'til March!

So, how do I get one of those moose?  I am apparently computer challenged if not illiterate.


----------



## eliza61

Dear Dizzny,
Best wishes with your deployment.  My baby brother is a navy man and dad is a retired Army man, I know how hard it is to be away from loved ones.
You and yours get an extra helping of pixie dust   today  Have a great trip in March


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for your devotion to our country.


----------



## Muushka

Dizzny, welcome to the VWL groupie group!  Sounds like you are a perfect candidate.

I just wanted to thank you for your service to all of us.  I hope you know how much you are appreciated.   
*
And, you have great taste in DVC resorts! *


----------



## Granny

DIZZNY...I hope your trip next month is extra magical.  You obviously have your priorities straight.  I too appreciate your service to our country very much. 




DIZZNY said:


> So, how do I get one of those moose?  I am apparently computer challenged if not illiterate.


Check out the instructions in the second link in this thread.  You can use any of our "Moose Mascot" pictures as your source picture.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1179104


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Finally!!  Without my husband's help!!



Mrs. Muushka....nice picture!!  




			
				diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Good job!!! That is the cutest picture ever!!! Where exactly is that cuz now I have to see it for myself and snap a picture too!


It is in the VWL atrium.  On the posts there are several carvings and this mouse can be found on the back of the carving of a snake.  It is a post close to the atrium fireplace.


----------



## Muushka

> Mrs. Muushka....nice picture!!


Thanks, Mr. Granny  But a few days late!
Now that I got the hang of it, watch out!!!


----------



## DIZZNY

Thank you Muushka, Granny, and Bobbiwoz for your help with da' Moose.  It wasn't so hard after all.    And, thanks to everyone for their good wishes.  I'm looking forward to many more trips to VWL in the coming years.


----------



## Muushka

Slakk said:


> After our fabulous January trip to VWL we decided to switch our VB/SSR/BC trip to all VWL...We wanted a studio but could only get a 1BR so we waitlisted.  Had to trim 3 days off but thats okay.
> 
> I come home today and get a happy message that my waitlist came through for VWL but not BCV....hmmmm I decide to call
> 
> Somehow they messed up my waitlist to be for EITHER BCV or VWL - I never dialed so fast in my life to make sure that was cancelled...I swear I am going to start being more paranoid and call back to confirm AFTER talking to MS from now on.
> 
> I am a bit sad to lose the 1BR though and almost sad it came through.
> 
> Jodie



So Jodie, where will you be staying??


----------



## Muushka

DIZZNY said:


> Thank you Muushka, Granny, and Bobbiwoz for your help with da' Moose.  It wasn't so hard after all.    And, thanks to everyone for their good wishes.  I'm looking forward to many more trips to VWL in the coming years.



That Moose looks really good on you!

Please keep in touch with us all.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Dizzny ~
Welcome and thank you for all you do for our country


----------



## keliblue

DIZZNY said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We love VWL and have our next trip planned for March during my kids' spring break. I am really looking forward to this trip but at the same time finding myself getting a little sad. We usually go to WDW twice a year and just realized I normally have my reservations done for October/November already but we weren't able to to it this year...or, at least, I won't be able to...not sure yet. I am in the military and we decided to spend my last 2 years of my committment overseas. We have already lived in Germany and loved it so we thought we would expore the other side of the world and volunteered for 2 years in S. Korea. It is a long way from home but we would have the opportunity to go to China and Japan and whereever else it is safe and stable to travel with 2 small children. We have really been getting excited about the move.
> 
> However, I have just received word that these orders may be cancelled and I may be heading to Iraq for a year...leaving the end of summer or early fall. The worst part, yes even worse than not being able to vacation at VWL, is being away from my kids(DDs age 8 and 5) for so long. Many have done it before me and many have more than once, so I won't complain and just do my job.
> 
> So, I hope this trip is extra fun and relaxing. I love the serenity of VWL and going for a run to FW in the early morning and the woods and the decor and just about everything else. My DH loves the trains, too. My kids love following the animal paw prints and looking for the hidden Mickey's which I must admit we are not very good at finding. I can't wait 'til March!
> 
> So, how do I get one of those moose? I am apparently computer
> 
> challenged if not illiterate.


 
*Bless you... and Thank you*


----------



## keliblue

*Happy Valentine's Day..*

to my favorite Groupies


----------



## Muushka

*Yes!  Happy Valentines Day to a great bunch of Groupies!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Valentines Day to all my fellow groupies


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happy Valentine's Day to ALL!

Bobbi


----------



## diznyfanatic

Welcome to all the new Groupies.  Please feel free jump right in and to snag the VWL Groupie image kindly provided by the DIS Tag Fairy!  You all have great taste in resorts!   

DIZZNY - Thank you for the ultimate sacrifice.  Wishing you and yours a safe and speedy homecoming. 

Happy Valentines Day to one and all!


----------



## DIZZNY

Thank you all again for your support.  I will keep you posted which direction I or we head...hopefully, westward.    

Happy Valentine's Day!!!!


P.S.  My kids were more excited about V-day today than they were for Christmas.  Both were awake and jumping around by 5:45 am, dressed by 6 and ready to get to school for their parties and candy...bus doesn't come 'til 7:45.  Gotta love 'em!


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey fellow Groupies, come out, come out, wherever you are!!


----------



## Granny

Just in case anyone wanted to see what the Big Cheese looks like at Christmastime when visiting WL.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Just in case anyone wanted to see what the Big Cheese looks like at Christmastime when visiting WL.



Hey Granny!

Thanks for sharing Mickey with us.


----------



## Muushka

Awwww Granny, he is sooooo handsome.  I had forgotton about Mickey and Minnie dressed like carolers for Christmas.  Cannot wait!!!


----------



## DIZZNY

Very nice picture of the handsome dude, Granny.  We will be at VWL in exactly one month.  We are getting excited!


----------



## MiaSRN62

This is so neat !  What a cool pic Granny---thanks


----------



## keliblue

Still hoping to snag a Ressi for end of September    We are in the final stages of closing our contract


----------



## lisah0711

Doing the happy dance  -- just booked first night of first trip home January in a 2 bedroom -- woo! hoo!


----------



## diznyfanatic

keliblue said:


> Still hoping to snag a Ressi for end of September    We are in the final stages of closing our contract



keliblue - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  This is the hardest part.  Waiting to make that first reservation, but once you walk through that WL door and are able to behold that beautiful and majestic lobby and call it home for the first time, it will all be worth it!   

lisah0711 - Welcome to the Groupies! Pull up a chair and grab the Groupies siggie kindly provided by the DIS Tag Fairy.   That first trip Home to VWL is definitely a moment you will remember forever.  Be sure to take some time and relax in the Iron Spike Room, or grab a chair in that amazing lobby and just listen to the awesome music.  Another must do is to sit in the rockers on the Villas porch and listen to all the sounds of nature around you.  VWL is one of those places that forces you to slow down and drink it all in.  You can relax and just enjoy it because you know you're Home and there will be lots of future trips.


----------



## Granny

lisah0711 said:


> Doing the happy dance  -- just booked first night of first trip home January in a 2 bedroom -- woo! hoo!



Congratulations...the decorations should still be up when you check in...not sure how long they keep them up but you should see most of them I hope.  What a great time for a first trip to VWL!


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Still hoping to snag a Ressi for end of September    We are in the final stages of closing our contract



I am going to send you moose dust(instead of pixie ) that all goes as you wish for getting that ressie.


----------



## jimmytammy

lisah0711 said:


> Doing the happy dance  -- just booked first night of first trip home January in a 2 bedroom -- woo! hoo!



Hope you folks have a wonderful 1st trip home!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I am going to send you moose dust(instead of pixie )


Love it !!!!


----------



## newholidayx2

DS & I will be at the VWL this August


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks guys!  I am definately looking forward to it.  I have stayed at WL twice but this is the first time at the Villas.  

One of the things I love about DVC is that you can always have one or two trips in the works and I appreciate all the info on the Groupies thread.  (May take a bit to figure out the tag thing).


----------



## keliblue

jimmytammy said:


> *I am going to send you moose dust*(instead of pixie ) that all goes as you wish for getting that ressie.


 
To funny !! I wonder what "moose dust" looks like    or smells like for that matter    I love it... just love it


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

This seems like a good place for this pic.   It was in my sig...I resized it, but it didn't meet the guidelines so I took it out.  

My son had to touch Mickey's tail every time he walked past.  We've already got our next trip planned.


----------



## Granny

Duckfan-in-Chicago said:


> This seems like a good place for this pic.   It was in my sig...I resized it, but it didn't meet the guidelines so I took it out.
> 
> My son had to touch Mickey's tail every time he walked past.  We've already got our next trip planned.


Ah, the Mickey topiary!  I think of the character totem pole in the WL as sort of the emblem of WL, and the Mickey topiary as the emblem of VWL.  Sort of a symbol of taking the WL to the next level, and because he's holding the DVC sign something that ties VWL even more directly to Disney (since it's so easy to forget you at WDW when on the resort property).  

Duckfan...very cool that your son "gets it" at such a young age.  Better start buying some AKV points for his inheritance!


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

Granny said:


> Duckfan...very cool that your son "gets it" at such a young age.  Better start buying some AKV points for his inheritance!


Yeah...we got points at AKV on day one.  I wasn't going to, but the closer it came to the sale date, the more that place always seemed the most like the WL to me as far as theming goes, and I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Muushka

Duckfan-in-Chicago, you son is such a cutie.  I love that picture, thank you for posting it!  And is that a Corgi in your sig?  Also very cute.  And what is up with the carrot cake at BW???  I don't usually have sigs turned on but I have them on just to see what everyone is up to


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

Muushka said:


> Duckfan-in-Chicago, you son is such a cutie.  I love that picture, thank you for posting it!  And is that a Corgi in your sig?  Also very cute.  And what is up with the carrot cake at BW???  I don't usually have sigs turned on but I have them on just to see what everyone is up to


Yeah...that's a Corgi.  He had foot surgery about three weeks ago, and just got the cone off a few days ago.

As far as the carrot cake, I don't know what's up with it.  It used to be the best anywhere.  The slices were so big it would feed three people.  The size is smaller, and more importantly it just doesn't taste the same.  I'm guessing it's somehow healthier for me.


----------



## AmyLuvsMickey

Hi, everyone - I've been keeping up with this thread for a while, and saw that it was pretty low down on the list today, so I thought I'd introduce myself and get it back up to the top where it belongs!  

I just got word on Tuesday that DH and I passed ROFR for our first DVC purchase (VWL, of course!) - and I wanted to let you all know that reading this thread and seeing your enthusiasm and emotional descriptions of VWL helped us to make our decision on where to buy.  Thank you for sharing all of your pictures and "favorite moments" stories - you made our choice a no-brainer!

Now I just have to wait for the closing, so that I can book our first trip home!  It will also be our DS's first time at WDW (he's 2), and our first real vacation as parents - ought to be interesting...


----------



## Muushka

AmyLuvsMickey said:


> Hi, everyone - I've been keeping up with this thread for a while, and saw that it was pretty low down on the list today, so I thought I'd introduce myself and get it back up to the top where it belongs!
> 
> I just got word on Tuesday that DH and I passed ROFR for our first DVC purchase (VWL, of course!) - and I wanted to let you all know that reading this thread and seeing your enthusiasm and emotional descriptions of VWL helped us to make our decision on where to buy.  Thank you for sharing all of your pictures and "favorite moments" stories - you made our choice a no-brainer!
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the closing, so that I can book our first trip home!  It will also be our DS's first time at WDW (he's 2), and our first real vacation as parents - ought to be interesting...


*
Well then, welcome home AmyLuvsMickey!!!

And I must say, you have great taste in DVC resorts!! *

It looks like you have a sig to add!!! 

Let us know how all works out and welcome to the groupies.


----------



## diznyfanatic

AmyLuvsMickey said:


> Hi, everyone - I've been keeping up with this thread for a while, and saw that it was pretty low down on the list today, so I thought I'd introduce myself and get it back up to the top where it belongs!
> 
> I just got word on Tuesday that DH and I passed ROFR for our first DVC purchase (VWL, of course!) - and I wanted to let you all know that reading this thread and seeing your enthusiasm and emotional descriptions of VWL helped us to make our decision on where to buy.  Thank you for sharing all of your pictures and "favorite moments" stories - you made our choice a no-brainer!
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the closing, so that I can book our first trip home!  It will also be our DS's first time at WDW (he's 2), and our first real vacation as parents - ought to be interesting...



Awwww, let me be the one of the first to say   HOME fellow VWL GROUPIE!!!  

You're now officially a Moosehead and there is no turning back!!!


----------



## AmyLuvsMickey

Thanks for the warm welcome, Muushka and diznyfanatic!  It feels *marvelous* to be a *Moosehead*!!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

jimmytammy - _moose dust_!!!   I love it!!!   

newholidayx2 - Welcome to the Groupies!  When in August will you be at VWL?  I know most people love VWL during the holidays (and so do I) but...ANYTIME of year is a great time to be at the Lodge!  

Granny - Thanks for sharing that awesome photo of The Mouse Himself.  He looks very dapper in his "Christmas Carol" outfit!

Duckfan - You little guy is adorable.  That is such a fun age.


----------



## Muushka

AmyLuvsMickey said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, Muushka and diznyfanatic!  It feels *marvelous* to be a *Moosehead*!!!



Your new sig is nice, but it is still missing something...... could it be a *Moose*????


----------



## AmyLuvsMickey

Muushka said:


> Your new sig is nice, but it is still missing something...... could it be a *Moose*????



Okay, so I'm new to the whole message board scene...  I spent some time this afternoon reading up on how to "pretty up" my sig, what an avatar is, etc, while my DH (an IT professional) chuckled behind my back, but I am proud to say that I did not ask for his help!  I think I have everything straight, now, although I'm still not sure I understand tags and the Tag Fairy...


----------



## diznyfanatic

AmyLuvsMickey said:


> Okay, so I'm new to the whole message board scene...  I spent some time this afternoon reading up on how to "pretty up" my sig, what an avatar is, etc, while my DH (an IT professional) chuckled behind my back, but I am proud to say that I did not ask for his help!  I think I have everything straight, now, although I'm still not sure I understand tags and the Tag Fairy...



Your new siggie looks great on you!!!   

Not that I would know first hand mind you    but the Tag Fairy magically bestows a special "Tag" or saying under your name if they are amused or otherwise appreciate something you've said or shared on the DIS.  

I remain optimistic and hopeful that someday I might prove worthy of a sprinkling of  from the  DIS Tag Fairy!   

We were fortunate to receive a visit from the infamous DIS Tag Fairy in this very thread when they were kind enough to create our Groupies siggie for us!


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> To funny !! I wonder what "moose dust" looks like    or smells like for that matter    I love it... just love it



Ahh, the ever elusive Moose Dust!  Well, it has a bit of a brown tint to it, with a dash green and splash of deep red.  As for the smell, we will leave that to the imagination 

I can tell you, everyone here has been put under its spell.  And we sure are happy about it!


----------



## jimmytammy

AmyLuvsMickey said:


> Hi, everyone - I've been keeping up with this thread for a while, and saw that it was pretty low down on the list today, so I thought I'd introduce myself and get it back up to the top where it belongs!
> 
> I just got word on Tuesday that DH and I passed ROFR for our first DVC purchase (VWL, of course!) - and I wanted to let you all know that reading this thread and seeing your enthusiasm and emotional descriptions of VWL helped us to make our decision on where to buy.  Thank you for sharing all of your pictures and "favorite moments" stories - you made our choice a no-brainer!
> 
> Now I just have to wait for the closing, so that I can book our first trip home!  It will also be our DS's first time at WDW (he's 2), and our first real vacation as parents - ought to be interesting...



Welcome, Welcome, Welcome!(To the tune of Journey Into Your Imagination)


----------



## Muushka

AmyLuvsMickey said:


> Okay, so I'm new to the whole message board scene...  I spent some time this afternoon reading up on how to "pretty up" my sig, what an avatar is, etc, while my DH (an IT professional) chuckled behind my back, but I am proud to say that I did not ask for his help!  I think I have everything straight, now, although I'm still not sure I understand tags and the Tag Fairy...



Your moose looks awesome!!  Great job!  

PS I have been on these boards for 9 years and just about 2 or so weeks ago I posted my first picture.  You done good!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> PS I have been on these boards for 9 years and just about 2 or so weeks ago I posted my first picture.


And I believe you've promised us more.  Start digging!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> And I believe you've promised us more.  Start digging!



Hi Granny .   I will put it on my 'to do' list for this weekend.


----------



## lisah0711

Originally Posted by AmyLuvsMickey  
Hi, everyone - I've been keeping up with this thread for a while, and saw that it was pretty low down on the list today, so I thought I'd introduce myself and get it back up to the top where it belongs!  

I just got word on Tuesday that DH and I passed ROFR for our first DVC purchase (VWL, of course!) - and I wanted to let you all know that reading this thread and seeing your enthusiasm and emotional descriptions of VWL helped us to make our decision on where to buy. Thank you for sharing all of your pictures and "favorite moments" stories - you made our choice a no-brainer!

Now I just have to wait for the closing, so that I can book our first trip home! It will also be our DS's first time at WDW (he's 2), and our first real vacation as parents - ought to be interesting...

Congratulations and welcome home!


----------



## keliblue

Good morning Groupies.. I have a picture for you


----------



## lisah0711

Great picture Keliblue -- makes me wish I was there right now!


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue, at the risk of being thrown out of the groupies, where are those?   Did they replace the moose at the entrance?  Great picture, and I'll be there in less than 30 days, yeah!

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> keliblue, at the risk of being thrown out of the groupies, where are those?  Did they replace the moose at the entrance? Great picture, and I'll be there in less than 30 days, yeah!
> 
> Bobbi


 
Hi Bobbi    you are in for a treat then   They are next to the stairway coming up from the parking lot.  And If you don't mind, I think we will keep you


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Good morning Groupies.. I have a picture for you



Love the picture!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

You are so kind,  thank you!

Bobbi


----------



## melk

How did I miss this thread for so long???  We own at VWL and love, love, love it.  This year though we're trying out a split stay between OKW and BWV.  I'm looking forward to it but I feel like I'm cheating on VWL!!


----------



## Granny

melk said:


> How did I miss this thread for so long???  We own at VWL and love, love, love it.  This year though we're trying out a split stay between OKW and BWV.  I'm looking forward to it but I feel like I'm cheating on VWL!!


Sounds like you could use a little moose in that signature of yours!  

We really like BWV for a change of pace, and OKW for the point savings and big rooms, but our heart will always be at WL/VWL!


----------



## Muushka

melk said:


> How did I miss this thread for so long???  We own at VWL and love, love, love it.  This year though we're trying out a split stay between OKW and BWV.  I'm looking forward to it but I feel like I'm cheating on VWL!!



Welcome and where have you been????  Glad you are here.
Yup, looks like you could use a moose in that sig! 

I understand the feeling of cheating when staying at another DVC resort.  It is tough, but we need to branch out, right .  We are staying at SSR for a few nights this October.  It will be our first time.  We would ordinarily stay at VWL but we plan on going to TL and DD because we don't plan on doing a lot of parks.  So we figured this would be a good trip to try SSR.  We are looking forward.  I think  .

keliblue, great picture, thank you for the fix.


----------



## diznyfanatic

keliblue - Cool picture!  Thanks for sharing!   

bobbbi - Sorry, we want you to stay right here.  The VWL Groupies are a lot like the Hotel California...you can check out but you can never leave.     

melk - Welcome to the Groupies!  We've been waiting for you!   

I thought I'd share the photos of our first trip home last Spring.  Not unique really and my DGD helped take them but at least we'll all get our Moose fix!


----------



## melk

Thanks for the welcome, everyone!!  Just managed to insert that little moose in my signature, so I'm in!!!!


----------



## magicalmcwho

Hi Groupies, thought I would share a few photos from Dec 2005.

Jim.


----------



## Muushka

melk said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everyone!!  Just managed to insert that little moose in my signature, so I'm in!!!!



*
That Moose looks REALLY GOOD on you!*


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*melk*

*Welcome to the** Groupies...Great job on your Moose.

I just called Member Services was on hold for 20 minutes. I had to change my December reservation...... I found out late yesterday afternoon that my extended family aren't going to be able to join us this December. I was praying I could change my 2-Bedroom to a 1-Bedroom.

I was successful  I'm so glad I didn't have to give up my week 

Beckie.*


----------



## 50 years Too!

What dates was that for Beckie?  We might have to do the same thing.


----------



## Granny

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> I just called Member Services was on hold for 20 minutes. I had to change my December reservation...... I found out late yesterday afternoon that my extended family aren't going to be able to join us this December. I was praying I could change my 2-Bedroom to a 1-Bedroom.
> 
> I was successful  I'm so glad I didn't have to give up my week


Beckie...that is just HUGE!  Congratulations and I'm glad the reservation switch worked out for you!  




			
				magicalmcwho said:
			
		

> Hi Groupies, thought I would share a few photos from Dec 2005.


  Oh, if those don't make us all home sick, I don't know what will!  Great photos Jim, and it looks like Christmas 2005   was a little sunnier than Christmas 2006! 

Speaking of Christmas 2006, can you guess which balcony was ours?








And here's a shot of our great Christmas tree (thanks Jim!!) and our stockings were hung on Christmas eve.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

50 years Too! said:


> What dates was that for Beckie?  We might have to do the same thing.



Our dates are December 16-21, 2007. 

Beckie


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Granny said:


> *Beckie...that is just HUGE!  Congratulations and I'm glad the reservation switch worked out for you!
> 
> Speaking of Christmas 2006, can you guess which balcony was ours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Granny*
 Thanks, I was really worried about changing.

I'm going to guess...  The one with the garland and Snowman? 
Beckie


----------



## Granny

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> I'm going to guess...  The one with the garland and Snowman?
> Beckie


Ding ding ding ding ding.....we have a winner!!  You can't see by that picture, but we also had a few strands of white lights intertwined in the garland, and the snowman was illuminated as well.  It was quite gaudy...so much so that we could pick out our balcony as the boat approached the WL dock!  Yes, the Griswalds did make it to WDW this past Christmas!


----------



## Muushka

Hmmm.  I am inspired Granny.  This Christmas we WILL decorate our balcony and have a tree!  Thanks all for sharing the great pictures.

Speaking of pictures, does any of you have a favorite (read:free) site to store your pictures at?  We cannot stand spam, once you join these things, did you get much spam?

Thanks!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Muushka said:


> *Speaking of pictures, does any of you have a favorite (read:free) site to store your pictures at?  We cannot stand spam, once you join these things, did you get much spam?*



Muushka 

*I use Sony ImageStation someone on one of the other boards recommended it to me years ago, I receive a few E-Mails with offers a few times a month but NO SPAM.

Just click on the link below:* 

*Sony's ImageStation*


----------



## Muushka

Thanks MAGICinMYHEART, I will check it out. 

magicalmcwho, great pics of the Lodge.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Speaking of pictures, does any of you have a favorite (read:free) site to store your pictures at?  We cannot stand spam, once you join these things, did you get much spam?
> 
> Thanks!


I have used a few different sites, but am now using Photobucket.com.  It is free, and has some really nice features such as automatically converting photos to smaller sizes more appropriate for web sites like this.  

I have a good spam blocker so no spam for me at this point.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny.  

Can I have an extension on my weekend project (pic posting) to next weekend???? 

I just happened to think, I had signed up for Photobucket.com about a year ago.  So I just checked and sure nuff, I had.  No spam!!!  Yay!!  Thanks all.....got some work to do.....


----------



## Muushka

OK, you asked for it!

This was taken at AKL.  So cute, the 'backside' of a lizard






EWP from, where else??






Thanks for the tips!  You have created a photo-monster!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> OK, you asked for it!
> 
> This was taken at AKL.  So cute, the 'backside' of a lizard
> 
> EWP from, where else??
> 
> Thanks for the tips!  You have created a photo-monster!



Oh, those are great photos!  I haven't really mastered the art of night time photography so the EWP is something I've never been able to capture.  I can hear "Grand Old Flag" in my head as I look at it!

And that close up of the lizard on the leaf is very good as well. 

I think you have the wrong words...you're not a photo-monster, you're a photo-master!!


----------



## jpeka65844

Wow!  I love the photos of the EWP!  DH and I are going to catch it this time around.  We saw it from a moving bus from MK in '05.  I expect we'll have a much better view.  Do you have any more of them to share?

Also, do they pipe in music or is it quiet?


Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## bobbiwoz

jpeka65844, music is piped in.  

Thank you for all of the pictures, this is a great thread!!!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny, 'preciate it!  My husband and I both really love taking pictures together.   Our preference is the low-light ones.  No flash.

Oh, I can't take credit for the lizard, he took that one, composed it too!

Oops, missed the other posters, just saw Granny's.  

Sure, I have more!  More homework!  The fun kind!


----------



## Muushka

Some more, let me know if I become obnoxious.

We are still learning the camera (there is so much to learn!) so it shakes a little more than I would like.  We bought a new tripod, so should be better next time!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Some more, let me know if I become obnoxious.


Not at all!!  Those really are nice photos.  Keep them coming, but pace yourself so you don't get "photo posting burnout"!


----------



## magicalmcwho

Great night time photos, and really like the lizard photo.

Thanks Granny, It was really great weather in 2005 that was our first year/trip to stay at VWL in December. I had taken several photos around the lodge, but those two were ones I like the best. Great balcony, Clark would be proud. We plan to be there this year about 2 weeks later.

Keep the great photos coming, if I find some others I will post as well.

Jim.


----------



## lenshanem

OK, I've been lurking mostly on this thread, but most of you know I'm a VWL girl at heart. Here's my flag family pic from last spring break -




I like this pic cause it shows the Contemporary in the background and hopefully that will be another "home" for us in the future.

(BTW, I took off my Groupie pic cause I got a warning I couldn't have more than three cliparts. I'm surprised cause two of them are the DVC clippies and I've seen lots of posts with bunches of those on them.  )


----------



## jimmytammy

Good morning, Groupies!!  Hope all have a blessed day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

That is a great picture lenshanem.  I got a warning too because i had 1 too many holiday things.  

Good morning to all! It's a great sunny, clear sky day in SW Ohio!  Temperature is 23, but it looks gorgeous!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

lenshanem said:


> (BTW, I took off my Groupie pic cause I got a warning I couldn't have more than three cliparts. I'm surprised cause two of them are the DVC clippies and I've seen lots of posts with bunches of those on them.  )


Personally, I think any clipart donated by the Tag Fairy should be exempted from the count!  

Great picture with the Contemporary in the background, by the way (not to mention Space Mountain and Cindy's castle!).


----------



## Muushka

Yes, I agree, the TF clipart should be exempt!

Shan, great looking family.  Someday we need to do the 'flag family'!


----------



## keliblue

Morning All .. Snowed in here in Nothern California    breaking out the Hot Cocoa and wishing I was sitting by the fire at the lodge


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*It's a beautiful day here in Sunny   Florida, doing some Spring Cleaning and loads of yard work, the azaleas are all blooming.

Only 24 days until I'm at the Lodge.

Beckie*


----------



## eliza61

Just back home after a wonderful and all too short trip to WL celebrating DH's (officially now called "the old guy") 50th birth day.  Some very quick observations.

*The fabulous* WL.  Technically I didn't stay at the villas but since I'm a dvc'er and routinely hang out here I figured I bump this thread with my Trip report. I did use the health club in the villas so that should keep me officially a groupie.This is truly what sets Disney apart from any other theme parks IMO.  The breathe taking beauty and attention to detail that is the WL & WLV's is second to none.  Belly up to the bar baby, the drinks are on me.  This place never fails to excite the senses and soothe your soul.  I've read a few complaints recently about the general cleanliness and quality of the resort and parks but I saw no evidence to justify the complaints.  My room was sparkling clean, mousekeeping was very efficient and the parks were great.  A++

*The Good* We had meals at WCC, Boma, sci-fi diner, Rose and crown (1st time), tony's town square and a variety of counter services.  All our meals were hot and fresh and the waitstaff were friendly and efficient.  Counter sevice choices were very monotonous but the food quality was great.
*The good pt. 2*  CM's got a very high rating this trip.  See the Ugly for reasons why.
*The Ugly*  The title of this trip could have also been "Guest behaving badly"  We saw quite a number of guest out and out abusing CM's to the point I felt they should have been tossed out.

1st example.  When we were checking in, there was a women yelling  at the desk clerk because her view was lousy.  DVC'ers I mean screaming, calling the poor girl names and cursing because she did not like her view.

2nd example: At tony's a women with children was cursing the podium staff because she didn't have an ADR and evidently couldn't get a meal without a waiting.  Once again, plenty of name calling, 4 letter words and threats to sue Disney.
Unfortunately we saw 2 more examples of this and the justification for this abuse from all 4 guest was "Do you know how much money I paid for this vacation"  Correct me if I'm wrong but is there a line in the confirmation letters saying if you're vacation isn't picture perfect you have the right to abuse the staff?  I must have missed it.  I'm happy to say that all the CM in the situations handled themselves professionally and maturily.
Way to go CM's

E


----------



## Muushka

Welcome back and thank you for the report, all of it, the fabulous the good and the ugly (well, the ugly was pretty ugly  ).  It sounds like you had a nice time.

Sad they way people treat one another, isn't it?  Anyway, thanks again for posting.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> *The fabulous* WL.  Technically I didn't stay at the villas but since I'm a dvc'er and routinely hang out here I figured I bump this thread with my Trip report. I did use the health club in the villas so that should keep me officially a groupie.


Oh, you never ever have to do anything special to keep you official as a groupie.  Ever since you set these memorable words down in immortality:

_This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is themeing at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details._




> *The Ugly*  The title of this trip could have also been "Guest behaving badly"  We saw quite a number of guest out and out abusing CM's to the point I felt they should have been tossed out.
> 
> 1st example.  When we were checking in, there was a women yelling  at the desk clerk because her view was lousy.  DVC'ers I mean screaming, calling the poor girl names and cursing because she did not like her view.
> 
> 2nd example: At tony's a women with children was cursing the podium staff because she didn't have an ADR and evidently couldn't get a meal without a waiting.  Once again, plenty of name calling, 4 letter words and threats to sue Disney.
> Unfortunately we saw 2 more examples of this and the justification for this abuse from all 4 guest was "Do you know how much money I paid for this vacation"  Correct me if I'm wrong but is there a line in the confirmation letters saying if you're vacation isn't picture perfect you have the right to abuse the staff?  I must have missed it.  I'm happy to say that all the CM in the situations handled themselves professionally and maturily.
> Way to go CM's
> 
> E


Oh my, this reinforces my usual perception of the check-in desk as the worst CM job.  Someone else added that the CM's at the restaurants get a ton of abuse and you've reinforce that one too.  What a shame that they have to put up with that kind of behavior.  

I like the solution someone else came up with.  While the complaining party is still around, walk up to the CM and rather loudly compliment them on their efforts and professionalism in challenging circumstances.  

I'm glad that your trip was another great one.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Oh, you never ever have to do anything special to keep you official as a groupie.  Ever since you set these memorable words down in immortality:
> 
> _This is our first time ever at the lodge and my first reaction was, "Where have you been all my life, you big handsome man". While I love the soft, soothing colors of the beach club and its understated charm. The wilderness lodge is themeing at it's best. this is big, bold, if you can't run with the big dogs-stay the heck on the porch, jaw dropping details._
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, this reinforces my usual perception of the check-in desk as the worst CM job.  Someone else added that the CM's at the restaurants get a ton of abuse and you've reinforce that one too.  What a shame that they have to put up with that kind of behavior.
> 
> I like the solution someone else came up with. *While the complaining party is still around, walk up to the CM and rather loudly compliment them on their efforts and professionalism in challenging circumstances. *
> 
> I'm glad that your trip was another great one.  Thanks for sharing.


I'm going to remember that idea.  I always try to compliment CMs when I can, but to do so at a time when they REALLY need it.....outstanding!


----------



## melk

eliza61,
Enjoyed your report, I love hearing about people's trips to WL.  How did you enjoy WCC?  (Can you believe we've never eaten here?  Is it a prerequisite for being a groupie?  If so I better make my ADR for August!!)


----------



## MEM

I'm really enjoying this thread!  We just bought at SSR but will be staying at VWL in August 2007.  Fell in love with WL when we stayed a few years ago...


----------



## bpmorley

melk said:


> eliza61,
> Enjoyed your report, I love hearing about people's trips to WL.  How did you enjoy WCC?  (Can you believe we've never eaten here?  Is it a prerequisite for being a groupie?  If so I better make my ADR for August!!)



I don't know if I should be considered a groupie or not.  I've only stayed a VWl once, but we did eat @ WCC and we loved it.  Can't wait to go back


----------



## eliza61

melk said:


> eliza61,
> Enjoyed your report, I love hearing about people's trips to WL.  How did you enjoy WCC?  (Can you believe we've never eaten here?  Is it a prerequisite for being a groupie?  If so I better make my ADR for August!!)



We love WCC. One word of warning, it can be loud!  Half the fun of dining there is the routines of the wait staff which are usually hilarious and always a bit cheesey. Oh, we've always enjoyed our food too!  Not a prerequisite but hey it can't hurt.


----------



## Granny

Speaking of trivia....was everyone aware that VWL was the FIRST DVC?  Not only that, but since it was "established 1886", I guess it pre-dates WDW by 85 years!


----------



## ASJHLJ

Hello. I'm new to this site. In a month or so if there are no unseen problems on the horizon I will be an owner at VWL. Very excited, and very happy to see a VWL groupies thread.


----------



## Muushka

Good detective work Granny!  

So in addition to being the TRUE DVC LODGE, VWL is also the FIRST DVC RESORT!!


----------



## Muushka

ASJHLJ said:


> Hello. I'm new to this site. In a month or so if there are no unseen problems on the horizon I will be an owner at VWL. Very excited, and very happy to see a VWL groupies thread.




Welcome!!   We are always happy to see new Groupies here.
I don't have my sigs on so I don't know if you have ours or not, but feel free to snag the moose!

Let us know when you are official and feel free to tell us why you chose VWL.  I just love reading that stuff...


----------



## MaryJ

ASJHLJ said:


> Hello. I'm new to this site. In a month or so if there are no unseen problems on the horizon I will be an owner at VWL. Very excited, and very happy to see a VWL groupies thread.


Nice to see a fellow Hoosier here.  Hope we will be welcoming you to the VWL family soon!


----------



## ASJHLJ

Muushka said:


> Welcome!!   We are always happy to see new Groupies here.
> I don't have my sigs on so I don't know if you have ours or not, but feel free to snag the moose!
> 
> Let us know when you are official and feel free to tell us why you chose VWL.  I just love reading that stuff...



Thanks for the welcome. We really like VWL and found a good price at the Timeshare Store. We were torn between VWL and the AKV, but for the same amount of money we could get 40 points at VWL (besides, once we're members we can buy some AKV points if we want).


----------



## ASJHLJ

MaryJ said:


> Nice to see a fellow Hoosier here.  Hope we will be welcoming you to the VWL family soon!



The snow is finally almost all melted! Actually, I've only lived in Hoosier Land since 1999. Where is Mt. Vernon?


----------



## MaryJ

ASJHLJ said:


> The snow is finally almost all melted! Actually, I've only lived in Hoosier Land since 1999. Where is Mt. Vernon?


No snow here!  In fact, we've only had about 2 inches all winter.  Mt. Vernon is in southwestern IN, near Evansville.  Where exactly are you?


----------



## ASJHLJ

MaryJ said:


> No snow here!  In fact, we've only had about 2 inches all winter.  Mt. Vernon is in southwestern IN, near Evansville.  Where exactly are you?




Next to Carmel, north of Indianapolis so a fair distance from yourself.So you missed all the February snow storms, including the 14" we got here (17" in Lafayette where I work)? I'm very jealous.


----------



## jimmytammy

ASJHLJ said:


> Hello. I'm new to this site. In a month or so if there are no unseen problems on the horizon I will be an owner at VWL. Very excited, and very happy to see a VWL groupies thread.


Sending "Moose Dust" that all goes well on getting those VWL pts.


----------



## eliza61

Thought it time to bump the thread and what better way to celebrate the "official change to Day light savings time"  than a picture.  Does it mean I have 1 less hour to wait before returning to WDW?


----------



## eliza61

Oops forgot the picture. Computer's going crazy, stand by until I get the professionals..  My 10 year old niece
3rd times the charm






Don't forget to set your clocks this weekend.


----------



## keliblue

_*Finally.. our resale closed and I made my first VWL ressie yesterday*    can't wait for September.. _

_I love this thread _


----------



## MLK-RI

Congrats Keliblue   Have a great time!


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> _*Finally.. our resale closed and I made my first VWL ressie yesterday*    can't wait for September.. _
> 
> _I love this thread _



YEAH!!! 

Bobbi


----------



## iankh

keliblue said:


> _*Finally.. our resale closed and I made my first VWL ressie yesterday*    can't wait for September.. _
> 
> _I love this thread _



Congratulations! That's how I bought my VWL too. It all started with a resale and then I did 2 add-ons. Enjoy!


----------



## kimberh

I bought ours on a resale last Mar, Now that I am thinking of it. Just scanned some of the pictures. Makes me want to go back soooo bad!!!


----------



## keliblue

Morning Groupies    I can really use a picture to get me thru this day...... anyone?

Have a wonderful day


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> Morning Groupies    I can really use a picture to get me thru this day...... anyone?


Well, since I haven't had a chance to congratulate you on your contract, let me do so now!! 

 *CONGRATULATIONS!! *


And since you asked for a picture, I think this one will have special meaning to you next time you see it!!


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny.  You are so thoughtful.  I was going to go into my dining room and take a picture of our switchplate!

Yours is much better!


----------



## WebmasterCricket

I have some older photos from when we still used a junky "film" camera.  It was on the fritz and right after this trip we upgraded to digital so sorry about the quality.


----------



## keliblue

Granny said:


> Well, since I haven't had a chance to congratulate you on your contract, let me do so now!!
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!! *
> 
> 
> And since you asked for a picture, I think this one will have special meaning to you next time you see it!!


 
Thank you Granny, we are really excited about our first trip home    perfect picture to start my day


----------



## diznyfanatic

Goooooooood Moooooooorning Fellow Groupies!

First of all...congrats and welcome to all the new Groupies and to those who have recently closed on new contracts.  There is certainly No Place Like HOME!!!!

Also want to say a great big THANK YOU to everyone who has shared pictures.  I never tire of looking at our beloved Lodge!

Thankfully, in just 17 more days, I'll get to see it in person again!  I'll be sure to take a lot of pictures to share as your pictures have certainly helped me get through until our visit!

I called the Lodge the other day to ask about the Flag Family, Ranger Stan and the main Pool.  They weren't able to confirm that the pool would be open by our visit but said it is scheduled to be open by the end of March.  Keeping our fingers crossed.

Also we inquired about the Flag Family.  No advance signups are allowed, so we'll be sure to ask at check in.  

As an FYI, Ranger Stan has Sunday, Monday and Tuesday off, so if you want to chat with him, be sure to make a note of that!

Finally, I just want to continue to send prayers and moosedust to jimmytammy.  You remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## keliblue

WOW !!!   Thank you JC  that will get me thru the entire week   I love the pictures.. OMGosh I am soooooooo excited to go home


----------



## Granny

WMCricket...thanks for sharing the photos.  And some of them almost have that sepia tone look that fits perfectly with the WL theming!  

jimmytammy....I also echo the sentiments of all who are praying for your family at this time.


----------



## jimmytammy

Good morning, fellow VWL groupies and lovers. Havent checked in here in a few days.  Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, they are definitely carrying us along the way.

The pictures are great from everybody!

"Moose Dust" to all in hopes your day is a good one.


----------



## Muushka

"Moose Dust" to to you and your family JimmyTammy.
We miss you around here.  I hope all is well soon and so glad that your MIL is settling in at the new location.

WebmasterCricket, I also love your pictures.  They were great.  I have some very old pre-digital ones of the courtyard at Christmas when they used to put those tiny white lights on a lot of the evergreen trees. It used to be so pretty.  Remember we used to get a gingerbread house?
I guess those days are gone forever.   I need to scan them in the computer and post them.


----------



## maciec

Well, I have a question about the VWL so I thought the "Groupies" could answer it for me......

How's the room service?  

I thought that ordering room service would be a great idea for prior to MNSSHP.  That way I can get the kids ready and we don't have to rush around.

Thanks O Knowledgable Ones


----------



## melk

We got the pizza delivery one night and we didn't like the pizza at all, wouldn't get it again.  I think I would be more likely to send an adult down to Roaring Forks and pick up some food and bring it back, unless you actually use the kitchen and make something (gasp!) .


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the "O Knowledgeable Ones" title.  But for myself, I'm not worthy! 

We have never ordered room service.  But your situation seems like a perfect fit for it!  Let us know how you like it  .  Hopefully other groupies will have had the experience.

This year will be our first MNSSHP and F&W.  I still cannot believe we have never done these events!


----------



## blossomz

Count us in as VWL groupies too.  We always stay at VWL and consider it our "beloved lodge".  There is just nowhere like it!  Last year one of my favorite memories was sitting by the fire, reading a book, while a thunderstorm raged outside!  It was wonderful with all of that great music in the background!


----------



## Muushka

Another Groupie??  You can't have too many Groupies!  

Welcome to blossomz!  I don't have sigs on so I don't know if you have a Moose, but if not, be sure to snag one!  And thanks for the (fond) memories.  Keep 'em coming


----------



## DISNEY FIX

blossomz said:


> Count us in as VWL groupies too.  We always stay at VWL and consider it our "beloved lodge".  There is just nowhere like it!  Last year one of my favorite memories was sitting by the fire, reading a book, while a thunderstorm raged outside!  It was wonderful with all of that great music in the background!



Great description of the action.  
Nice the avatar Siamese   cats are great.
Any luck I can be a groupie in a week or 2.
Chris


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

maciec said:


> *How's the room service?
> 
> I thought that ordering room service would be a great idea for prior to MNSSHP.  That way I can get the kids ready and we don't have to rush around.*



*Maciec*
I have used Miss Jenny's Room Service several times, while it was expensive the food was very good. Just click on the menu below for the offerings.

Beckie


*Miss Jenny's In Room Dining:*
*Menu*


----------



## maciec

I really flubbed up today and forgot that MS was open!  I am doing a day by day ressie for a dedicated 2br at the VWL.  I got my first day 10/15, but then forgot to call today to get my next day!  Wish me lots of pixie dust that I get the rest of our days!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

maciec said:


> I really flubbed up today and forgot that MS was open!  I am doing a day by day ressie for a dedicated 2br at the VWL.  I got my first day 10/15, but then forgot to call today to get my next day!  Wish me lots of pixie dust that I get the rest of our days!!!!!



 I hope you get it! I think you will! VWL has lots of dedicated 2 br and I think in October people here seem to want the Epcot area more.  We're staying at VWL in October too!  But we'll be there Halloween week!

Bobbi


----------



## cruisinpan55

Muushka said:


> My husband says name the time and the place
> 
> I need to adopt that nose-rubbing practice.  We always ring the bell going down to the villas though.  That is a must.
> 
> Say, speaking of VWL trivia, has anyone else noticed that they did (not so good) chimney (s) repair in the past year?  I don't like them, got some great pictures of the old ones with the night lights shining up them.  Glad I got them before they changed.  (These are the ones at the entrance to the Lodge).  They re-faced just one side of each of the two.  Picky, I know, but what can I say??


I brought 16 members of my family down to VWL. When we walked over to the Villas I told them they had to ring the bells each time they walked past them because it will bring them good luck. It was fun to watch all of them ring the bells the whole week we were there. I LOVE THAT PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

cruisinpan55 said:


> I brought 16 members of my family down to VWL. When we walked over to the Villas I told them they had to ring the bells each time they walked past them because it will bring them good luck. It was fun to watch all of them ring the bells the whole week we were there. I LOVE THAT PLACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




How fun is that ?????


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

We use to ring the bell every trip by it, now I try to only let the children ring it during the day. This was after reading a trip report by some poor person that was located just above the area, the bell ringing drove them crazy all hours of the night and early in the morning. I had never thought of the guest staying at the lodge on the 3rd floor.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Another Groupie??  You can't have too many Groupies!
> 
> Welcome to blossomz!  I don't have sigs on so I don't know if you have a Moose, but if not, be sure to snag one!  And thanks for the (fond) memories.  Keep 'em coming



HI!  Where can I get moosed!?

I have 3 cats...Si and Am....yes-Siamese and a Tinkerbell who is a beauty of a tabby!


----------



## Granny

melk said:


> We got the pizza delivery one night and we didn't like the pizza at all, wouldn't get it again.  I think I would be more likely to send an adult down to Roaring Forks and pick up some food and bring it back, unless you actually use the kitchen and make something (gasp!) .



Funny, we've gotten pizza delivery from room service several times because my kids like it quite a bit!  Just goes to show how tastes can vary.   

That's one reason I tend to hesitate to recommend restaurants to others.  We've found often that what we like others might not.  For instance, I've read several posts about how bad Roaring Fork is but we really like the food selection there and wish all DVC resorts had access to something like that!


----------



## MickeyMcMouse

Just popped to VWL for a quick visit - busy or what - quiet pool anything but quiet, but got a few sneaky photos of the work at the main pool

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/14222

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/14223

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/14224

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/14225


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing the photos.  Those are definitely a first for me to see.


----------



## Granny

MickeyMcMouse...thanks for posting those photo links.  I hope you don't mind, but I'm pulling them into this thread so people can view them without clicking away from the thread.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Now to you veterans, is this a new paint job or did they add some new stuff?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Speaking of trivia....was everyone aware that VWL was the FIRST DVC?  Not only that, but since it was "established 1886", I guess it pre-dates WDW by 85 years!



Love it Granny !
Also enjoyed your pics WMCricket  
And MickeyMcMouse....appreciate you sharing the pool rehab photos.....it looks so sad to not see the water and the ducks swimming in there


----------



## eliza61

Any body know if this is general maintence to the pool or are they doing a totally new design?

E


----------



## lenshanem

OMG! What are they doing to the pool?!? I must be living under a rock!  

I feel bad for those staying there right now. To me, that is one of the awesome sights at WL...


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

DISNEY FIX said:


> *Now to you veterans, is this a new paint job or did they add some new stuff?*


*DISNEY FIX*
Looks like a face-lift, new gunite in the pool, a touch-up on the facade of boulders around the exterior of the pool. Maybe some new cool-decking.  

No major changes in the overall design of the area, just refurbished. 

Beckie


----------



## MEM

For those of us who love the retired Yankee Candle "Autumn Lodge" because it reminds us of WL and VWL...Yankee just announced that "Fireside" is available on-line only for a limited time (due to popular demand).  Its described as "cozy and rustic..the scent of a warm, crackling wood fire".

Since we can't go into a store for a sniff-test, does anyone know if this candle is reminiscent of Autumn Lodge?  I think I'll order one, just in case.


----------



## maciec

maciec said:


> I really flubbed up today and forgot that MS was open! I am doing a day by day ressie for a dedicated 2br at the VWL. I got my first day 10/15, but then forgot to call today to get my next day! Wish me lots of pixie dust that I get the rest of our days!!!!!


 
Well, your  kind of helped.  I was able to book 2 of the 3 das that I needed.   Our travel dates are 10/15-19, which is a Monday-Friday.  They had every night available in a dedicated 2 bedroom except Tuesday night, so I am on the waitlist.  I was thinking that it was really bizarre that I wouldn't be able to get Tuesday night except that is a projected MNSSHP night.  So maybe that's why.


----------



## bpmorley

maciec said:


> Well, your  kind of helped.  I was able to book 2 of the 3 das that I needed.   Our travel dates are 10/15-19, which is a Monday-Friday.  They had every night available in a dedicated 2 bedroom except Tuesday night, so I am on the waitlist.  I was thinking that it was really bizarre that I wouldn't be able to get Tuesday night except that is a projected MNSSHP night.  So maybe that's why.



Weird question, but, what are you supposed to do if they never have that night available?


----------



## maciec

I am going to call tomorrow and secure at least a studio so that I don't have to leave the VWL.  It will stink if we have to move twice , but at least we will be in the same resort.

I am very optomistic this far out that we will get what we need.


----------



## Granny

Melissa...good luck on that waitlist....MooseDust for you!!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> HI!  Where can I get moosed!?



You can just grab any of our VWL Groupie images and add it into your signature (within DIS guidelines of course   ).  That's all it takes to get moosed, and all are very welcome....moosed or not!


----------



## maciec

maciec said:


> Well, your  kind of helped. I was able to book 2 of the 3 das that I needed. Our travel dates are 10/15-19, which is a Monday-Friday. They had every night available in a dedicated 2 bedroom except Tuesday night, so I am on the waitlist. I was thinking that it was really bizarre that I wouldn't be able to get Tuesday night except that is a projected MNSSHP night. So maybe that's why.


 
Well, that was wonderfully quick!  I was checking on-line to see if the waitlist came through today and it did!  We got all of our dates!  I am so excited to be staying at VWL for the first time.  I think that we are just going to love it!


----------



## Granny

maciec said:


> Well, that was wonderfully quick!  I was checking on-line to see if the waitlist came through today and it did!  We got all of our dates!  I am so excited to be staying at VWL for the first time.  I think that we are just going to love it!


Ah, the power of MooseDust comes through again!!!  

Have a wonderful time planning your trip and let us all know how you like VWL!


----------



## bpmorley

maciec said:


> Well, that was wonderfully quick!  I was checking on-line to see if the waitlist came through today and it did!  We got all of our dates!  I am so excited to be staying at VWL for the first time.  I think that we are just going to love it!



I didn't know that you could check online about a waitlist.  Good to know


----------



## diznyfanatic

bpmorley said:


> I didn't know that you could check online about a waitlist.  Good to know



I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can actually view waitlists on the member site.  

What may have happened is that maciec may have done an automatic confirmation rather than having MS call and then the actual reservation is showing up on the member site.

Congrats on getting your waitlist so quickly maciec!!


----------



## maciec

diznyfanatic said:


> I hope someone will correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think you can actually view waitlists on the member site.
> 
> What may have happened is that maciec may have done an automatic confirmation rather than having MS call and then the actual reservation is showing up on the member site.
> 
> Congrats on getting your waitlist so quickly maciec!!




That is exactly what happened!  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Ah, the power of MooseDust comes through again!!!
> 
> Have a wonderful time planning your trip and let us all know how you like VWL!



Hey Granny

Thanks for spreading the Moose Dust!  I have been slack on the job lately


----------



## ammo

We just joined DVC and made our first reservations at VWL for December.  We only learned about DVC last week, and this is the first place that comes to mind when we imagine a resort to call home away from home.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home!!


----------



## Muushka

ammo said:


> We just joined DVC and made our first reservations at VWL for December.  We only learned about DVC last week, and this is the first place that comes to mind when we imagine a resort to call home away from home.



Yes, Welcome Home!!!

*And I must say, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts! *

Oh, and snag yourself a Moose.  
That is if you are in a "Groupie" mood!


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> Yes, Welcome Home!!! ... and snag yourself a Moose.



Thanks to all for the warm welcome and the offer -- I am now Moosed!


----------



## DIZZNY

Hi Groupies,

We arrived at VWL 2 days ago and are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom.  Room 5537 has a great lagoon view.  I was pleasantly surprised that we not only received our request but also that our room was ready upon arrival at about 2 pm.  (We usually have to wait until 3:30 to get in; actually well after 4 on the last 2 trips.)   Check in was quick and seamless.  

The pool is closed and looks very much the same as the pictures posted a few days ago.  I read on the resorts board about complaints regarding being charged full price for the view of construction.  Though, I understand their concerns, I was surprised to see the waterfall and streams running just fine - just no geyser.  

We took the kids to swim in the quiet pool to start the trip then to WCC for dinner.  The pool was not overly crowded just busier than usual.  They had fun.  Unfortunately, our dinner at WCC was disappointing, to say the least.   I am a waitress in a former life but it really urks me when such poor service still gets 18% gratuity even though a cup of ice cold water is spilled in friends lap at the start and we don't see salad for a 1/2 hour or skillets for an hour after sitting.  Tables around us sat after us and received food well before us.  We weren't difficult - 6 skillets ordered.  Really, no excuse.
 We were given a discount after complaining x 2 (don't like to start any vacation out doing that, Disney or not) but to think that she was rewarded for poor service just due to size of party(8 but one was sleeping) was sad.  I know serving a large party is more difficult but her service was poor.  AND, we have eaten at WCC many times in past and loved it.  It is sad that this is ruined for us at least for the near future.

Day 2 went fine with visits to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom - split the party up.  We then pool hopped to Polynesian and kids had a wonderful time.  We took the boat to Contemporary and the monorail to Poly = kids rode up front in the monorail - always a treat!  The pool was wonderful and we enjoyed drinks at the pool bar.  There are nice changing rooms with showers right underneath the waterfall.  We then went right to MK for the evening.

Day 3 today - MGM, cooler and wetter than expected weatherwise but otherwise nice, went to Boma to eat dinner and back to VWL.


The Lodge is beautiful as usual and peaceful.  Our 2 bedroom is clean and very nice with a great view.  Love the Villas!!!!!!!!! So peaceful.  I was able to go running this morning to Ft. Wilderness.  Again, it was so peaceful and I saw 2 deer on the trail there and back.  

I wish I could live here.  

If anyone as questions, I will try to answer if I have time.   Did I mention I love it here?


----------



## Muushka

ammo said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome and the offer -- I am now Moosed!



*That Moose fits you to a "T"!*


----------



## MaryJ

DIZZNY said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> We arrived at VWL 2 days ago and are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom.  Room 5537 has a great lagoon view.  I was pleasantly surprised that we not only received our request but also that our room was ready upon arrival at about 2 pm.  (We usually have to wait until 3:30 to get in; actually well after 4 on the last 2 trips.)   Check in was quick and seamless.
> 
> The pool is closed and looks very much the same as the pictures posted a few days ago.  I read on the resorts board about complaints regarding being charged full price for the view of construction.  Though, I understand their concerns, I was surprised to see the waterfall and streams running just fine - just no geyser.
> 
> We took the kids to swim in the quiet pool to start the trip then to WCC for dinner.  The pool was not overly crowded just busier than usual.  They had fun.  Unfortunately, our dinner at WCC was disappointing, to say the least.   I am a waitress in a former life but it really urks me when such poor service still gets 18% gratuity even though a cup of ice cold water is spilled in friends lap at the start and we don't see salad for a 1/2 hour or skillets for an hour after sitting.  Tables around us sat after us and received food well before us.  We weren't difficult - 6 skillets ordered.  Really, no excuse.
> We were given a discount after complaining x 2 (don't like to start any vacation out doing that, Disney or not) but to think that she was rewarded for poor service just due to size of party(8 but one was sleeping) was sad.  I know serving a large party is more difficult but her service was poor.  AND, we have eaten at WCC many times in past and loved it.  It is sad that this is ruined for us at least for the near future.
> 
> Day 2 went fine with visits to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom - split the party up.  We then pool hopped to Polynesian and kids had a wonderful time.  We took the boat to Contemporary and the monorail to Poly = kids rode up front in the monorail - always a treat!  The pool was wonderful and we enjoyed drinks at the pool bar.  There are nice changing rooms with showers right underneath the waterfall.  We then went right to MK for the evening.
> 
> Day 3 today - MGM, cooler and wetter than expected weatherwise but otherwise nice, went to Boma to eat dinner and back to VWL.
> 
> 
> The Lodge is beautiful as usual and peaceful.  Our 2 bedroom is clean and very nice with a great view.  Love the Villas!!!!!!!!! So peaceful.  I was able to go running this morning to Ft. Wilderness.  Again, it was so peaceful and I saw 2 deer on the trail there and back.
> 
> I wish I could live here.
> 
> If anyone as questions, I will try to answer if I have time.   Did I mention I love it here?


Thanks for the report.  DH and I wish we could live there too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The Lodge is beautiful as usual and peaceful. Our 2 bedroom is clean and very nice with a great view. Love the Villas!!!!!!!!! So peaceful. I was able to go running this morning to Ft. Wilderness. Again, it was so peaceful and I saw 2 deer on the trail there and back.


DIZZNY, 
I want to be there too !!!   
Glad you're having a great time despite the WCC problem.  
I'm assuming you're having good weather if you went swimming. I awoke to 22 degrees here in PA    Sure wish I was relaxing somewhere warm at the Lodge......


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for a little trip home vicariously!


----------



## DIZZNY

MiaSRN62 said:


> DIZZNY,
> I want to be there too !!!
> Glad you're having a great time despite the WCC problem.
> I'm assuming you're having good weather if you went swimming. I awoke to 22 degrees here in PA    Sure wish I was relaxing somewhere warm at the Lodge......





The weather has been upper 60s to low 70s, rainy yesterday.  Can't stop us - pools just feel warmer that way!  Apparently, 2 coldest days on record for March Sunday or Saturday - don't quote me on that - we just heard someone saying that when we were passing them.  We prefer it cooler - less sweat and stink all around.   

Off to AK today and then Kids Nite Out tonight - the grown ups are heading off to PI.


----------



## Muushka

Bummer about WCC.  Funny how 1 bad experience can sour you on something.  Happened to me at Outback a few weeks back.  I hope by the time you return next time, the bad experience will be erased from the memory.

Take care of our beloved Lodge, the *true *DVC Lodge  , and have a great time!


----------



## melk

DIZZNY said:


> I wish I could live here.




I wish I could, too!

Glad you're having a nice trip, other than your experience the first day.  Enjoy!!


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS thanks for the report   now can you please make 6 months pass more quickly so we can get there    a bad meal at WCC is still better then a day at work 

  Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## loribell

DIZZNY said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> We arrived at VWL 2 days ago and are staying in a dedicated 2 bedroom.  Room 5537 has a great lagoon view.  I was pleasantly surprised that we not only received our request but also that our room was ready upon arrival at about 2 pm.  (We usually have to wait until 3:30 to get in; actually well after 4 on the last 2 trips.)   Check in was quick and seamless.
> 
> The pool is closed and looks very much the same as the pictures posted a few days ago.  I read on the resorts board about complaints regarding being charged full price for the view of construction.  Though, I understand their concerns, I was surprised to see the waterfall and streams running just fine - just no geyser.
> 
> We took the kids to swim in the quiet pool to start the trip then to WCC for dinner.  The pool was not overly crowded just busier than usual.  They had fun.  Unfortunately, our dinner at WCC was disappointing, to say the least.   I am a waitress in a former life but it really urks me when such poor service still gets 18% gratuity even though a cup of ice cold water is spilled in friends lap at the start and we don't see salad for a 1/2 hour or skillets for an hour after sitting.  Tables around us sat after us and received food well before us.  We weren't difficult - 6 skillets ordered.  Really, no excuse.
> We were given a discount after complaining x 2 (don't like to start any vacation out doing that, Disney or not) but to think that she was rewarded for poor service just due to size of party(8 but one was sleeping) was sad.  I know serving a large party is more difficult but her service was poor.  AND, we have eaten at WCC many times in past and loved it.  It is sad that this is ruined for us at least for the near future.
> 
> Day 2 went fine with visits to Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom - split the party up.  We then pool hopped to Polynesian and kids had a wonderful time.  We took the boat to Contemporary and the monorail to Poly = kids rode up front in the monorail - always a treat!  The pool was wonderful and we enjoyed drinks at the pool bar.  There are nice changing rooms with showers right underneath the waterfall.  We then went right to MK for the evening.
> 
> Day 3 today - MGM, cooler and wetter than expected weatherwise but otherwise nice, went to Boma to eat dinner and back to VWL.
> 
> 
> The Lodge is beautiful as usual and peaceful.  Our 2 bedroom is clean and very nice with a great view.  Love the Villas!!!!!!!!! So peaceful.  I was able to go running this morning to Ft. Wilderness.  Again, it was so peaceful and I saw 2 deer on the trail there and back.
> 
> I wish I could live here.
> If anyone as questions, I will try to answer if I have time.   Did I mention I love it here?




Thanks for the live reports. The lodge is definetly so peaceful. That is what I love about it! 

We always seem to wait forever for food at WCC and order the skillet as well. What is even worse is that they bring the normal skillet serving and when there are 3 people, including a 15 yo boy & big man eating it it doesn't go very far. We ask for another and it takes them forever to bring it as well. By the time it gets there we are ready to leave. But even with all that, we love WCC. It is one of the places DD always asks to eat at during our trips. 

By the way, I see you are from Oklahoma. What part of the state do you live in? We are just outside of OKC.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Granny

DIZZNY said:


> The pool is closed and looks very much the same as the pictures posted a few days ago.  I read on the resorts board about complaints regarding being charged full price for the view of construction.  Though, I understand their concerns, I was surprised to see the waterfall and streams running just fine - just no geyser.



The waterfall and stream are not connected to the pool, as you saw.  It is one of Disney's many magic tricks to give the illusion of the stream feeding into the main pool when in fact it disappears under the bridge and the pool water is fed from another source that starts there.


----------



## bpmorley

MiaSRN62 said:


> DIZZNY,
> I want to be there too !!!
> Glad you're having a great time despite the WCC problem.
> I'm assuming you're having good weather if you went swimming. I awoke to 22 degrees here in PA    Sure wish I was relaxing somewhere warm at the Lodge......



yeah what happened to spring today.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

bigdisneydaddy said:


> *I just got a call 30 minutes ago from my brother, he checked into the VWL at 1 PM today. He says the pool is full of water and they looked to be testing it today, when he asked one of the workers when it would be done, he was told "Friday"*



*Just found this post over on the resort board. I arrive Saturday.*


----------



## MiaSRN62

You beat me to it MagicInMyHeart !  I was just going to post this.  I read it on the resorts board.   

And hang on bpmorely !  They are promising some warmth is coming our way !!!  I can barely wait !  Bring it on !


----------



## keliblue

for some reason, I am not getting my email update on my beloved groupie site    Posting to set up options again


----------



## lenshanem

Ya, I think something is going on with the email notifications. All of mine today have been messed up...


----------



## ammo

We were slipping down the first page, so here are some pictures from last weekend.  I see one of the ubiquitous lost balloons behind the totem -- I hope it hadn't lost its owner!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Shan and Keliblue....the system had a database crash a couple days ago.  Check out these threads :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1394869

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1395179



> We were slipping down the first page, so here are some pictures from last weekend.


Ammo, 
Thanks for bringing us back to the front.  Love the pics and I do spot the orphaned balloon.   I tried to post yesterday late in the evening and the boards were having problems.  I wanted to say that I was shopping in Marshalls yesterday and came across some cool, WL'ish lamps.  They were rustic looking and in the design of tree branches.  They would be perfect for someone doing a WL themed room.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Granny said:


> The waterfall and stream are not connected to the pool, as you saw.  It is one of Disney's many magic tricks to give the illusion of the stream feeding into the main pool when in fact it disappears under the bridge and the pool water is fed from another source that starts there.



Is the pool at VWL heated? 
Is SAB heated? Are any of them? 
Some say the one at the Poly was it didn't feel it on chilly Dec. day.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Is the pool at VWL heated?
> Is SAB heated? Are any of them?
> Some say the one at the Poly was it didn't feel it on chilly Dec. day.


Chris ~
Yes, the pools are all heated, but disney was playing around with lowering the temp to which they heat the pools as an energy-saving move.   This upset alot and I can understand why, because for awhile the pools were pretty much unswimmable during colder months.   
There were many threads about this last year.  Here is one of the larger ones :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1055807&referrerid=&highlight=pools+heated
I noticed a difference myself and I also own an offsite timeshare (Vistana), where you can actually see steam coming off the water during chilly times.  They make the pools almost like bath water when it's cold outside at Vistana.  I'm not saying disney should make it this warm, but they really needed to rethink how cool they were keeping them.


----------



## DIZZNY

loribell said:


> Thanks for the live reports. The lodge is definetly so peaceful. That is what I love about it!
> 
> We always seem to wait forever for food at WCC and order the skillet as well. What is even worse is that they bring the normal skillet serving and when there are 3 people, including a 15 yo boy & big man eating it it doesn't go very far. We ask for another and it takes them forever to bring it as well. By the time it gets there we are ready to leave. But even with all that, we love WCC. It is one of the places DD always asks to eat at during our trips.
> 
> By the way, I see you are from Oklahoma. What part of the state do you live in? We are just outside of OKC.
> 
> Have a great trip!




We live in Lawton at the present time.  We are at the Orlando airport and waiting for our flight - surprised I have internet access.  

Our trip went great.  Our friends left Friday and we headed over to BCV.  Of course, the WLV pool opened Thursday night so a move wasn't necessary.  We enjoyed BCV for the first time.  Loved the pool but the bus transportation was slow with so many stops to make to Swan, Dolphin, Yaght Club, and Boardwalk.  It was convenient to Epcot and MGM but we just stayed and relaxed at the resort - no parks for the last day.  



Granny said:


> The waterfall and stream are not connected to the pool, as you saw.  It is one of Disney's many magic tricks to give the illusion of the stream feeding into the main pool when in fact it disappears under the bridge and the pool water is fed from another source that starts there.



It is a great illusion.  One change in the Villa building.  They removed the DVC desk at the entry and replaced it with chairs and a table.  I meant to take a picture but it was a mad rush the last morning there.  Sorry.

Have to catch our flight!  Have a great Sunday.


----------



## loribell

Glad you had a great trip. Hope your trip home was uneventful. 

You are just down the road from me about an hour. It's great to see another Okie around here.


----------



## Brayn28

Just closed on VWL and very excited to make our first trip down there next Feb.  We had our choices where we wanted our home, but the VWL just stuck out to us the most.  There is something about this resort that speaks to us!


----------



## Muushka

Brayn28 said:


> Just closed on VWL and very excited to make our first trip down there next Feb.  We had our choices where we wanted our home, but the VWL just stuck out to us the most.  *There is something about this resort that speaks to us!*



*
That's because you are one of us  

So, grab yourself a Moose and visit us often. 

Oh, and Welcome Home and.....

You have great taste in DVC resorts!! *


----------



## ammo

Brayn28 said:


> Just closed on VWL and very excited to make our first trip down there next Feb.  We had our choices where we wanted our home, but the VWL just stuck out to us the most.  There is something about this resort that speaks to us!



Congratulations and welcome home!  There is just something special about VWL.


----------



## ammo

Do many of you have a connection to FW?  My first and only childhood trip to WDW was for the bicentennial, and we spent a week in FW -- watched 4th of July fireworks from the Treehouse in MK and enjoyed River Country while it was only a month old (how I miss RC!).  That is undoubtedly part of the attraction of VWL for me, not to mention the national parks theming, the great lobby music, ...


----------



## Muushka

Nope, no connection to FW for either my husband or I.  But for me it was the whole lake, forest, no palm trees that did it!  (being from S. FL a while back)


----------



## bobbiwoz

ammo said:


> Do many of you have a connection to FW?  My first and only childhood trip to WDW was for the bicentennial, and we spent a week in FW -- watched 4th of July fireworks from the Treehouse in MK and enjoyed River Country while it was only a month old (how I miss RC!).  That is undoubtedly part of the attraction of VWL for me, not to mention the national parks theming, the great lobby music, ...



Twice we stayed at Disney's trailers at FW with our DSs.  The last time was in 1991.  My family, DM, DD, DSis were staying at the GF.  It was a very special time, really the only family trip with this group other than the Jersey Shore...our DS's really got to know their DGrandpop, he wasn't much of a talker at family gatherings, but he loved the Disney experience.  He teased the kids, they responded in kind...2 years later, he was gone...and the memory of that trip is precious to all of us.  It was the summer, lots of downpours, we gathered in our trailerhome and played pinochle, probably the first time of many for our DSs.

We all enjoyed the nightly campfires with movie, and the kids and we went on Marshmallow Marsh.  

We were at RC in '01, June...we're glad we had that one last trip...I have pictures of Goofy acting up there.  I loved the little nature trail in the RC area.  You could be by hundreds of people, but in the woods by the water, you were alone in quiet.

As a family we also have fond memories of Discovery Island, and have pictures there, when it was only opened sporatically, because AK was opened, but the Friskies contract was still in effect, so there had to be days it would open.  We would call every day of our visit, and finally, we were lucky, for one last walk around.  I forget the little animals that would gather under the shelters with us while we waited for the rainshowers to end.

We would always look for the lawnmower tree at FW, very little is visible now, but it's there!  There used to be more armadillos around, do you remember seeing so many of them...I don't see them any more?  Are they bad critters?

We took our kids to HDH Review so many times! We would book as early as we could, and sometimes we had seats right in front, and the boys would get extra attention.  

We still ride bikes or walk over to FW every chance we get.  We've stayed in other DVC resorts, but try to make at least one visit to WL, FW.  We love the buffet at the Trails End.

Yes, we have a FW connection...thanks for making me remember those good times!!!
Bobbi


----------



## ammo

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, we have a FW connection...thanks for making me remember those good times!!!



Thanks for sharing such great memories!  FW was the only chance my father had to visit Disney, so I really appreciate the link to family.  

Armadillos -- they are only bad critters when acting as speed bumps, otherwise they strike me as a gentle cross between a 'possum and a turtle.  My kids all think they are cute (?!), but we rarely see them.  FW was actually our first encounter with a FL alligator.  One was caught in a ditch, which caused understandable commotion.  Most parents prefer Disney alligators to be animatronics.


----------



## bobbiwoz

ammo said:


> Thanks for sharing such great memories!  FW was the only chance my father had to visit Disney, so I really appreciate the link to family.
> 
> Armadillos -- they are only bad critters when acting as speed bumps, otherwise they strike me as a gentle cross between a 'possum and a turtle.  My kids all think they are cute (?!), but we rarely see them.  FW was actually our first encounter with a FL alligator.  One was caught in a ditch, which caused understandable commotion.  Most parents prefer Disney alligators to be animatronics.



I agree about alligators!  I don't know if they still post pictures of some of the larger alligators that have been found in FW. I think not!  I saw my first (and only in the wild) king snake at FW.  I chose not to mention it at the time.  Poor amadillos, really, they were seen everywhere in the campgrounds in the 1980's!
Dad's and Disney How nice that we share that!
Bobbi


----------



## loribell

What great memories those are to have. Thanks for sharing them. 

We have never stayed at FW but have visited it a couple of times. It is a beautiful place.  I wish we had made the time to visit River Country. I always wanted to but always thought we will just do that next time. Unfortunately we ran out of next times.

As for the armadillos, they can be a nuisance. I have always thought they were very cute little critters but they can do quite a bit of damage to yards and landscaping. My FIL had a couple that were really tearing up his yard and had to trap them so that they could be moved. Maybe they started causing to much damage and they had to be removed.


----------



## ammo

bobbiwoz said:


> Dad's and Disney How nice that we share that!



And how meaningful to share it with our next generation!  We have the benefit of knowing ahead of time how much these memories will mean to our kids in future years.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Just closed on VWL and very excited to make our first trip down there next Feb.






HOME Brayn28 !

Thanks for all the memoirs about FW and RC.   We never stayed at FW but visited many times (it's quite dark around there in the evening !).   We did have the privledge of visiting RC once in '86 (we had no children at that time).  I don't recall too many details about RC, but I do recall we had a wonderful day.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing those memories with us.  Being able to share your life and the things you love with the ones you love, that is what its all about.  We are only here a short while, and we can get caught up in our daily lives to the point we forget to stop and smell the roses.  Your kind of story helps me to remember that.


----------



## MaryJ

We stayed in one of the trailers at FW in 1989.  I'd have to say that was part of the attraction of VWL.  The trip at FW was our longest Disney trip to date (10 days!) and we loved it!  I told DH is was the best of both worlds....you could cook your own breakfast, and then the maid came and cleaned up!  Still enjoy cooking breakfast at VWL....don't even miss the maid. 

We once saw an armadillo while walking to Roaring Forks early one morning from the villas.  And if you look, you can still see them while riding the buses from place to place at WDW.  Once while we were staying at SSR, we were the only ones on the bus, and the bus driver actually slowed down to point them out to our DD's.

We went to RC on that 1989 trip.  We never got a chance to go again, but I must say it was my favorite of the WDW water parks.  It just seemed so much more laid back and relaxing.

We love the HDDR and have been to Trail's End many times to eat.  One especially fond memory is being there when we received a phone call on my cell from DD to tell us she was home from her honeymoon.  We were all passing the phone around the table and our waiter came to the table.  We told him who was on the phone, and he took the phone as the next person was passing it, and said "This is your Uncle Gary.  I guess my invitation got lost in the mail.  Just wanted to say congratulations!"

Fun times at Fort Wilderness!!


----------



## Muushka

I have to ask.  What is a King snake?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We told him who was on the phone, and he took the phone as the next person was passing it, and said "This is your Uncle Gary. I guess my invitation got lost in the mail. Just wanted to say congratulations!"


  That's too funny Mary.....


----------



## Granny

Here's a little photo to keep us in the WL frame of mind this Monday morning:







And to Brayn28:    _HOME!_


----------



## ammo

Granny -- thanks for the never-ending (I hope) supply of great pictures.


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> I have to ask.  What is a King snake?



A king snake is a nonvenomous snake that looks like the deadly coral snake.  They are both very colorful, with red, yellow, and black bands.  One of my students told me how to tell the difference: red touches yellow will kill a fellow.  King snakes have black bands between all yellow and red bands -- they are the safe-ish snakes.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes regarding king snakes!
"Red on Black is a Friend of Jack!"  "Red on Yellow is a Deadly Fellow!"

I also think that coral snakes are small, teeny mouth, (never seen one in the wild) and (scarlet) king snakes are larger. 

Bobbi


----------



## ammo

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes regarding king snakes!
> "Red on Black is a Friend of Jack!"  "Red on Yellow is a Deadly Fellow!"
> 
> I also think that coral snakes are small, teeny mouth, (never seen one in the wild) and (scarlet) king snakes are larger.
> 
> Bobbi



I forgot about the scarlet.  That is another difference -- the two safe-ish snakes both have red noses.  The coral's nose is black.  But I don't want to have to track down the business end of a snake to see if it is dangerous!


----------



## bpmorley

MiaSRN62 said:


> HOME Brayn28 !
> 
> Thanks for all the memoirs about FW and RC.   We never stayed at FW but visited many times (it's quite dark around there in the evening !).   We did have the privledge of visiting RC once in '86 (we had no children at that time).  I don't recall too many details about RC, but I do recall we had a wonderful day.




We're in the same boat.  I vaguely remember RC, but I know I loved it.  I was maybe 8 or 9 at the time.  I always thought I would get back there, but I guess that won't happen.  I still can't get a grasp on where it used to be, any help?  Also, any idea what WDW ever did with the land?


----------



## bobbiwoz

bpmorley said:


> We're in the same boat.  I vaguely remember RC, but I know I loved it.  I was maybe 8 or 9 at the time.  I always thought I would get back there, but I guess that won't happen.  I still can't get a grasp on where it used to be, any help?  Also, any idea what WDW ever did with the land?




The skeleton of RC can be seen from the water.  When we went to Mickey's Backyard Barbecue, we were directed to use the bathrooms at RC. I do not know if they still do that.  Every so often, you can see people going onto RC property by boat, but every time we've asked a CM, we are told that no one knows what will become of it.  Same thing regarding Discovery Island..."honeymoon" cottages had been mentioned at one time but too isolated was the most recent answer we've gotten.  

I'm sure there are people here who know more, but I always look for it when I'm on a boat from FW.  You can see the wooden planks of the nature trail that I loved to walk so much.

Bobbi


----------



## bpmorley

There is an old dock in between WL & FW.  Is that it?  I see that on the boat, but it doesn't look like much around it.


----------



## bobbiwoz

You didn't take a boat to River Country, you took a boat to FW and then walked the bit.  It's located to the right of the dock area of FW (say a 2 o'clock position with your back to the water).  When we've seen small boats taking executive like people (this is not a common occurance, we've only seen people walking around that area twice), they seem to stop toward the boardwalk that was the nature trail that I mentioned.

Bobbi


----------



## melk

ammo said:


> Do many of you have a connection to FW?  My first and only childhood trip to WDW was for the bicentennial, and we spent a week in FW -- watched 4th of July fireworks from the Treehouse in MK and enjoyed River Country while it was only a month old (how I miss RC!).  That is undoubtedly part of the attraction of VWL for me, not to mention the national parks theming, the great lobby music, ...




Count me in as one who bought at VWL because of FW!!  We had stayed in the cabins (and even the older wilderness homes) several times and loved the atmosphere of FW.  Just love the rustic atmosphere, the woodsy feeling, the proximity to the Magic Kingdom (even though while at FW you feel a world away).  But those cabins aren't cheap!  We considered buying an RV but realized it was not for us.  When we figured out how often we like to visit WDW and where we would like to stay (having 3 kids leaves out a lot of hotel rooms), we figured DVC would be a good fit for us, and it is!!

But VWL was for us, the only choice to buy.  We love (again) the rustic, woodsy atmosphere, plus get to go over to FW easily for the campfire, Trail's End, etc. And although we've stayed at OKW and loved it, our hearts are at VWL! 

It's too bad they wouldn't reopen River Country maybe just for FW/WL.  I mean BC/YC has Stormalong Bay, it might be a nice perk for us "woodsy" folks!!


----------



## Muushka

> It's too bad they wouldn't reopen River Country maybe just for FW/WL. I mean BC/YC has Stormalong Bay, it might be a nice perk for us "woodsy" folks!!


Yes Yes Yes!!  I loved River Country.  Wouldn't that be great???  We can dream......

Thanks for the King snake explanation Ammo.  I was afraid to google it!  I hate snakes....


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the King snake explanation Ammo.  I was afraid to google it!  I hate snakes....



My favorite snake is carved into a log in the VWL atrium.  That's usually as close as I care to get.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I try very hard to be objective about snakes, they provide a service.  There are lots of them around, but they do scare me a bit.

I don't think that River Country can be opened because of the state of fresh water in Florida.  I think there are micro organisms that can hurt people and it would be risky to swim there.  You used to be able to swim in all of the beaches around Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon, there even was a wave machine to bring waves into the Poly's beach, but swimming is not allowed any more.

Now, I was told about the wave machine by our skipper on a Wishes Cruise,  and she pointed out an area on an island that seemed to be something like a machine.  If someone comes on to say that that's an "urban myth" so be it!  She told us that the sand kept washing away, and it may have seemed like a good idea, but it didn't work.  Our first trip to the Poly was in 1977, I don't remember anything like that, but she said it was earlier in WDW's existence.

Bobbi


----------



## MaryJ

bobbiwoz said:


> I try very hard to be objective about snakes, they provide a service.  There are lots of them around, but they do scare me a bit.
> 
> I don't think that River Country can be opened because of the state of fresh water in Florida.  I think there are micro organisms that can hurt people and it would be risky to swim there.  You used to be able to swim in all of the beaches around Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon, there even was a wave machine to bring waves into the Poly's beach, but swimming is not allowed any more.
> 
> Now, I was told about the wave machine by our skipper on a Wishes Cruise,  and she pointed out an area on an island that seemed to be something like a machine.  If someone comes on to say that that's an "urban myth" so be it!  She told us that the sand kept washing away, and it may have seemed like a good idea, but it didn't work.  Our first trip to the Poly was in 1977, I don't remember anything like that, but she said it was earlier in WDW's existence.
> 
> Bobbi


I thought I remembered swimming at the FW beach!  I was beginning to think it was all in my imagination since I've never seen any mention of it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

MaryJ said:


> I thought I remembered swimming at the FW beach!  I was beginning to think it was all in my imagination since I've never seen any mention of it!




I have pictures of our sons swimming there.  Also, they went water skiing, and were scared silly...but didn't mention it until the experience was over.  They were afraid of alligators.  Now, had we known, we never would have taken them.
Bobbi


----------



## bpmorley

bobbiwoz said:


> You didn't take a boat to River Country, you took a boat to FW and then walked the bit.  It's located to the right of the dock area of FW (say a 2 o'clock position with your back to the water).  When we've seen small boats taking executive like people (this is not a common occurance, we've only seen people walking around that area twice), they seem to stop toward the boardwalk that was the nature trail that I mentioned.
> 
> Bobbi



Did I mistype something.  I didn't mean to imply that I took a boat to RC.  You're right, that's the dock I was talking about.  It looks completely abandoned.  So, is there anyway to walk from FW to RC?  I'm not that familiar  with FW.


----------



## bpmorley

MaryJ said:


> I thought I remembered swimming at the FW beach!  I was beginning to think it was all in my imagination since I've never seen any mention of it!



There might have been swimming at FW's beach.  I remember swimming in the seven seas lagoon off the Poly beach as a kid


----------



## bobbiwoz

bpmorley said:


> Did I mistype something.  I didn't mean to imply that I took a boat to RC.  You're right, that's the dock I was talking about.  It looks completely abandoned.  So, is there anyway to walk from FW to RC?  I'm not that familiar  with FW.



Hi, I was trying to say that what may now look like a dock is a boardwalk.  You probably aren't allowed to walk into RC now...but if you took a boat to the dock at FW, with your back to the lake, look in about the 2 o'clock position...that's the direction that RC is in.  

It has been a few years and maybe Mickey's Backyard Barbeque is in a different place now, but if you had your back to the lake and walked in a about 1 o'clock position, there would be a pavillion there that the Barbeque was held in and RC was close to that.  As I say these things I admit that I'm not real good with directions, and I'm thinking that the Trails End Buffeteria is more or less at noon position from the dock area.

Bobbi


----------



## bpmorley

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi, I was trying to say that what may now look like a dock is a boardwalk.  You probably aren't allowed to walk into RC now...but if you took a boat to the dock at FW, with your back to the lake, look in about the 2 o'clock position...that's the direction that RC is in.
> 
> It has been a few years and maybe Mickey's Backyard Barbeque is in a different place now, but if you had your back to the lake and walked in a about 1 o'clock position, there would be a pavillion there that the Barbeque was held in and RC was close to that.  As I say these things I admit that I'm not real good with directions, and I'm thinking that the Trails End Buffeteria is more or less at noon position from the dock area.
> 
> Bobbi



Gotcha.  I appreciate the info.  I just assumed that it was a dock.  I know this is off topic, but I'd like to know if anything is going to be done with the land.  Another water park, especially by VWL, would rock


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Maria...great photos!  And if you look on the other side of one of those carving poles, you'll see a great "hidden Mickey".



Oh, I missed the explanation "other side" of the carving poles, I went round and round last week, trying to find the little mouse!!!!  Well, that's something to do the next time!
Bobbi


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh, I missed the explanation "other side" of the carving poles, I went round and round last week, trying to find the little mouse!!!!  Well, that's something to do the next time!
> Bobbi


As usual, the devil's in the details!!  

The "hidden Mickey" is in a post near the VWL atrium fireplace.  You can see the big carved snake on the post...that will make it easy to find!

Has anybody here ever witnessed or had kids participate in the afternoon duck races at WL?  Are those a hoot or what?


----------



## keliblue

Granny said:


> As usual, the devil's in the details!!
> 
> The "hidden Mickey" is in a post near the VWL atrium fireplace. You can see the big carved snake on the post...that will make it easy to find!
> 
> *Has anybody here ever witnessed or had kids participate in the afternoon duck races at WL? Are those a hoot or what?*


 

Do you have to be a kid to participate


----------



## blossomz

I LOVE those duck races!  So much fun!!


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> Do you have to be a kid to participate



Kid At Heart qualifies too! 

Though it might be embarrassing to be up on the bridge rooting on your duck along with the little ones.


----------



## bobbiwoz

You don't have to be a kid to participate in the Decorating Cookie activity that they have.  Last week, it was in Roaring Forks 4-5 Daily.  We weren't "home" at the time, I had booked Behind the Seeds tour.

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


Granny said:


> Kid At Heart qualifies too!
> 
> *Though it might be embarrassing* to be up on the bridge rooting on your duck along with the little ones.


 
Ahhhhhhhh naaaaaaaaa..

 I can handle it  

QUAKE..QUAKE..


----------



## MaryJ

Just wanted to jump in and say that we're going home in November!  I get to celebrate my birthday at VWL!   There will be six of us there....DH and myself, DD and her DH, and our friends from IL, Lee and Jane.  Lee and Jane came with us for the F&WF a few years ago, and when we asked if they'd like to come again, Jane said "Wild horses couldn't keep me away!"

The only down side is that we are waitlisted for two days of our trip.  DH is a bit worried about that, but I told him that the waitlist has come through for us in the past, and I'm confident that it will again.


----------



## Muushka

How fun will that be?  Birthday at VWL!!  I hope you get those last 2 days!!!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Hi and WELCOME HOME to all the new Groupies!!!  We're excited you've joined us!

We leave tonight and will spend our first two nights at SSR and then will be back home at our beloved Lodge on Sunday.   

I'll try to take a lot of pictures but I don't think any of mine will compare to the awesome ones here!  

Anyway, I'll see you all when we get back!


----------



## mwmuntz

jimmytammy said:


> On a completely unrelated note, we finally met Ranger Stan on this trip. What a delightful gentleman who truly enjoys his job! He has been with WL since it's opening and is a fixture there.
> __________________
> Granny
> 
> Granny
> Glad you got to meet Ranger Stan.  He is a great guy.  He reminds me of one of an Uncle of mine that has passed on.
> Last time we went up with him on the roof, my parents were with us.  He asked my kids, "you know who your best friends in the world are?"  Then he pointed to me, DW and my parents and told them to always remember that, and they would have friends forever.  Bout made me and my dad burst out in tears.  It was a magical moment for sure!
> We saw him as we were heading out the door to leave on this last trip, and he remembered us.  What a great guy!



Ranger Stan is one of the nicest people you will ever meet.  My wife & I have known him for, oh, about 15 years now.  We met him when he was a bus driver at Fort Wilderness.  We were always on the last bus for the night & Stan was almost always the driver.  We were usually the only ones on the bus at that time, so he would pull over & we would talk.  When we go back home, we wrote a letter to him, and addressed to "Stan the Silver Bus Route Driver, WDW, etc....", and to our surprise,... he wrote back!  VERY nice man. We always try to get to WL to catch up with him whenever we are at WDW.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> As usual, the devil's in the details!!
> 
> The "hidden Mickey" is in a post near the VWL atrium fireplace.  You can see the big carved snake on the post...that will make it easy to find!
> 
> Has anybody here ever witnessed or had kids participate in the afternoon duck races at WL?  Are those a hoot or what?



Oh,...I have read your post for about the 10th time, and now I think I understand.  Besides walking around on the levels and looking down, I also was walking round and round the circle on the ground floor looking up at the logs that make up the atrium, along the back, not in the circle.  BUT...it's not in the atrium, it's near the fireplace and the snake is a landmark....Is that it???  
Bobbi
PS.  Dense people ARE ALLOWED to be Groupies, you have all assured me of that, right???!!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Oh,...I have read your post for about the 10th time, and now I think I understand.  Besides walking around on the levels and looking down, I also was walking round and round the circle on the ground floor looking up at the logs that make up the atrium, along the back, not in the circle.  BUT...it's not in the atrium, it's near the fireplace and the snake is a landmark....Is that it???
> Bobbi
> PS.  Dense people ARE ALLOWED to be Groupies, you have all assured me of that, right???!!



Aw, you're not dense.  It's just not something that is particularly easy to spot.  That's why they call them "hidden".  

Here's the easiest way to find it.  Stand in front of the VWL atrium fireplace facing it.  Turn to your right and the first or second post has the Mickey in it.  From the middle of the atrium you would look at the post and only see the snake.  You have to go "behind" the part you can normally see and it will be there.

If this doesn't work, there's only one solution.  We'll just have to meet up at VWL at some point so I can show you!!  


MaryJ....that sounds great to be at VWL during your birthday.  Here's some Moose Dust for those waitlist days.  I think you'll be okay since you got on the waitlist before any of the 7 month non-home owners could get on it.  

mwmuntz...I couldn't agree more about Ranger Stan.  I hope his health allows him to continue on as long as he wants.


----------



## jimmytammy

mwmuntz said:


> Ranger Stan is one of the nicest people you will ever meet.  My wife & I have known him for, oh, about 15 years now.  We met him when he was a bus driver at Fort Wilderness.  We were always on the last bus for the night & Stan was almost always the driver.  We were usually the only ones on the bus at that time, so he would pull over & we would talk.  When we go back home, we wrote a letter to him, and addressed to "Stan the Silver Bus Route Driver, WDW, etc....", and to our surprise,... he wrote back!  VERY nice man. We always try to get to WL to catch up with him whenever we are at WDW.



Thanks for sharing that with us.  And I agree, he is as nice a fellow as you would ever want to meet.  We felt sorta honored he would remember us.


----------



## 4Pluto

Granny said:


> Has anybody here ever witnessed or had kids participate in the afternoon duck races at WL?  Are those a hoot or what?



I am taking the family "home" for the first time in 6 weeks (can't wait).  My niece is 3. Would the duck races be "age appropriate" at 3?  If so, when and where do we sign up?

Thanks


----------



## Granny

4Pluto said:


> I am taking the family "home" for the first time in 6 weeks (can't wait).  My niece is 3. Would the duck races be "age appropriate" at 3?  If so, when and where do we sign up?
> 
> Thanks



We go in the summer, so I can only assume that the duck races are year round.  They take place in the mid-afternoon (2:00?).  And yes, your niece is very age appropriate.

Basically, they take those carnival "duck pond" plastic ducks with numbers on the bottom of them.  They hand out numbers to the kids who show up that correspond to the number on a duck.  Then they have all the plastic ducks in the stream that flows out from the spring in the lobby and release them.  As the ducks float down the stream, the kids are encouraged to scream for their duck just like people at the horse races..."C'mon #5!!!"  

The first duck down to a predetermined "finish line" is plucked from the stream and that child wins a prize.  My recollection is that they gave out about 3-4 prizes per day.  But the most fun was just watching and listening to the kids as they rooted on their duck!   

So even a child with little knowledge of what is going on will enjoy it.  And parents are with the child if need be...if your niece is intimidated by the other children you can just hold her and she can still enjoy it.


----------



## gppnj

Hi, everybody!

I haven't been very active on these boards for about the last six months. I've been back lately, partly because I have a trip coming up and partly because I wanted to hear about the Animal Kingdom Villas.

Anyway, yesterday I came across this thread. I can't tell you what a nice afternoon I had reading through it. (I haven't quite finished yet, actually. Just a few more screens to go.) I want to thank everyone who contributed to it. (And a special thanks to the person who recommended Balsam Cedar candles from Yankee Candle; I placed an order for a few yesterday.)

Every DVC resort has its fans. However, it really seems like VWL devotees are the most passionate, doesn't it? I love Wilderness Lodge so much. It's wonderful to be among others who love it as much as I do.

I have a VWL story to share. I posted a version of this about a year and a half ago, so a few of you might have read it already.

I joined DVC in July 2005 (I can't believe it's that long ago already). When I was thinking about buying into DVC, SSR was the only resort for sale. My guide told me that all the other resorts were "completely sold out." I had no reason to think that I wouldn't like SSR. However, I knew that I *loved* Wilderness Lodge, and although I hadn't seen the VWL part, I was sure I'd love it just as much.

I knew that in theory I could stay at VWL sometimes if I bought at SSR. However, I also knew my personality and temperament, and I knew this was a recipe for disaster. If I booked at SSR and then was unsuccessful in trying to switch to VWL at the seven-month mark, I'd take it in stride the first time. However, if I happened to be unsuccessful two or more times, I know I'd start to get very angry about it. Also, in the four months between when I booked SSR and when I could try to switch to VWL, I'd be stressing the whole time about whether or not I'd be able to switch. As everyonre reading this undoubtedly knows, DVC is not cheap. I really didn't need to spend all the money just to be angry and stressed all the time. Clearly, I needed to own at VWL. I didn't (and still don't) need to stay at VWL every time, but to have peace of mind, I needed to know that I could stay there when I really wanted to.

It's only from these boards that I knew that "sold out" doesn't necessarily mean sold out. I called back my guide and explained to him that I was only willing to buy at VWL. If no VWL points were available, I told him I'd like to be put on a waiting list, but I would not buy at SSR. He put me on hold for a few minutes, and suddenly there was a VWL contract available. Yay!

Since joining DVC, I've only visited WDW once. Some things happened that prevented me from traveling, so I rented out some of my surplus 2005 and 2006 points. I went on that WDW trip in February of last year. When I booked that trip, I thought I was going to need as many points as possible for my own trips, so I booked a BWV standard view studio to save points. However, when I was there, naturally I went to Wilderness Lodge to look around. I had stayed at the hotel part of Wilderness Lodge before, but I had never even seen the villas part.

I can still remember so clearly the feeling I got when I walked up to the lodge and then stepped into the lobby. I remembered all over again how much I loved the place. Everything was so wonderful. When I thought about how I now owned a little piece of that, I actually started crying a little bit because I was so happy. I was also happy when I saw the villas part and liked that as well. Needless to say, holding out and buying at VWL was definitely the right thing for me.

So anyway, my first actual stay at VWL is finally coming up soon. In general, I tend to need smaller accommodations, but for this trip, I'm going with several friends, so I've got a two-bedroom unit for a week. I can't wait. I do want to visit the parks, but I have a feeling I'm going to want to spend a lot of time right at Wilderness Lodge. (But since I'll be there for a whole week, I'll have time to do both.)


----------



## bobbiwoz

gppnj said:


> Hi, everybody!
> 
> I haven't been very active on these boards for about the last six months. I've been back lately, partly because I have a trip coming up and partly because I wanted to hear about the Animal Kingdom Villas.
> 
> Anyway, yesterday I came across this thread. I can't tell you what a nice afternoon I had reading through it. (I haven't quite finished yet, actually. Just a few more screens to go.) I want to thank everyone who contributed to it. (And a special thanks to the person who recommended Balsam Cedar candles from Yankee Candle; I placed an order for a few yesterday.)
> 
> Every DVC resort has its fans. However, it really seems like VWL devotees are the most passionate, doesn't it? I love Wilderness Lodge so much. It's wonderful to be among others who love it as much as I do.
> 
> I have a VWL story to share. I posted a version of this about a year and a half ago, so a few of you might have read it already.
> 
> I joined DVC in July 2005 (I can't believe it's that long ago already). When I was thinking about buying into DVC, SSR was the only resort for sale. My guide told me that all the other resorts were "completely sold out." I had no reason to think that I wouldn't like SSR. However, I knew that I *loved* Wilderness Lodge, and although I hadn't seen the VWL part, I was sure I'd love it just as much.
> 
> I knew that in theory I could stay at VWL sometimes if I bought at SSR. However, I also knew my personality and temperament, and I knew this was a recipe for disaster. If I booked at SSR and then was unsuccessful in trying to switch to VWL at the seven-month mark, I'd take it in stride the first time. However, if I happened to be unsuccessful two or more times, I know I'd start to get very angry about it. Also, in the four months between when I booked SSR and when I could try to switch to VWL, I'd be stressing the whole time about whether or not I'd be able to switch. As everyonre reading this undoubtedly knows, DVC is not cheap. I really didn't need to spend all the money just to be angry and stressed all the time. Clearly, I needed to own at VWL. I didn't (and still don't) need to stay at VWL every time, but to have peace of mind, I needed to know that I could stay there when I really wanted to.
> 
> It's only from these boards that I knew that "sold out" doesn't necessarily mean sold out. I called back my guide and explained to him that I was only willing to buy at VWL. If no VWL points were available, I told him I'd like to be put on a waiting list, but I would not buy at SSR. He put me on hold for a few minutes, and suddenly there was a VWL contract available. Yay!
> 
> Since joining DVC, I've only visited WDW once. Some things happened that prevented me from traveling, so I rented out some of my surplus 2005 and 2006 points. I went on that WDW trip in February of last year. When I booked that trip, I thought I was going to need as many points as possible for my own trips, so I booked a BWV standard view studio to save points. However, when I was there, naturally I went to Wilderness Lodge to look around. I had stayed at the hotel part of Wilderness Lodge before, but I had never even seen the villas part.
> 
> I can still remember so clearly the feeling I got when I walked up to the lodge and then stepped into the lobby. I remembered all over again how much I loved the place. Everything was so wonderful. When I thought about how I now owned a little piece of that, I actually started crying a little bit because I was so happy. I was also happy when I saw the villas part and liked that as well. Needless to say, holding out and buying at VWL was definitely the right thing for me.
> 
> So anyway, my first actual stay at VWL is finally coming up soon. In general, I tend to need smaller accommodations, but for this trip, I'm going with several friends, so I've got a two-bedroom unit for a week. I can't wait. I do want to visit the parks, but I have a feeling I'm going to want to spend a lot of time right at Wilderness Lodge. (But since I'll be there for a whole week, I'll have time to do both.)




 Thanks for sharing your story!!! I bet that you will spend lots of time right at the resort, we do too!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

I loved your story also.  We are a particular breed, aren't we?  Anywhoo, visit often and be sure to grab a Moose, because you are, obviuosly, a Groupie!


----------



## eliza61

Any body have a pixs to share.  I sorely need a WL break from real life.  My 12 year old has discovered the music of Johhny Cash.  The kid has been driving me crazy (as only a 12 year old can) wearing all black and  singing "burning ring of fire", over and over and over for the past 5 days!  What I wouldn't give right now for the lodge music.
Anyone have some trips coming up.  Muushka?  Granny?  I can live thru you guys for awhile.


----------



## ammo

eliza61 said:


> Any body have a pixs to share.  I sorely need a WL break from real life.



Here is a year-round resident happy that the pool has re-opened.


----------



## KathyRN137

Hi! 

I posted this question earlier on the DVC planning board but so far I haven't received any responses...

Historically, is the demand as great at the VWL during Jersey Week (11/3/07-11/10/07) as it is at the Epcot area DVC resorts?  This week always seems to fall on the last week of the F&WF.

Is the demand greater than the supply (2BRs) ??

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Granny

Thanks for sharing your story, and for adding another member to the club!!



gppnj said:


> However, it really seems like VWL devotees are the most passionate, doesn't it?



We sure are!!   


Oh...you meant about WL and VWL?   Uh, that too!  




> I knew that in theory I could stay at VWL sometimes if I bought at SSR. However, I also knew my personality and temperament, and I knew this was a recipe for disaster. If I booked at SSR and then was unsuccessful in trying to switch to VWL at the seven-month mark, I'd take it in stride the first time. However, if I happened to be unsuccessful two or more times, I know I'd start to get very angry about it. Also, in the four months between when I booked SSR and when I could try to switch to VWL, I'd be stressing the whole time about whether or not I'd be able to switch. As everyonre reading this undoubtedly knows, DVC is not cheap. I really didn't need to spend all the money just to be angry and stressed all the time. Clearly, I needed to own at VWL. I didn't (and still don't) need to stay at VWL every time, but to have peace of mind, I needed to know that I could stay there when I really wanted to.


 This is very well stated, and sums up my feelings as well.  All those people who say it doesn't matter about buying where you want to stay.  I just don't get it.  

I guess if you don't care where you stay, or never book before 7 months it's good advice but we are definitely happy to have bought at the resorts we want to stay at the most!  




> So anyway, my first actual stay at VWL is finally coming up soon. In general, I tend to need smaller accommodations, but for this trip, I'm going with several friends, so I've got a two-bedroom unit for a week. I can't wait. I do want to visit the parks, but I have a feeling I'm going to want to spend a lot of time right at Wilderness Lodge. (But since I'll be there for a whole week, I'll have time to do both.)




Please make sure you let us know how your trip goes.  You've been very patient in waiting for this, and you will absolutely love the 2BR.  I hope your upcoming trip is as magical as possible!!  We'll toss a little Moose Dust in your direction for good luck!!


----------



## Granny

KathyRN137 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I posted this question earlier on the DVC planning board but so far I haven't received any responses...
> 
> Historically, is the demand as great at the VWL during Jersey Week (11/3/07-11/10/07) as it is at the Epcot area DVC resorts?  This week always seems to fall on the last week of the F&WF.
> 
> Is the demand greater than the supply (2BRs) ??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy



Kathy....I am reading several posts the past few weeks indicating that early November is getting harder than usual to book even during the home booking advantage time (now).  Apparently, the F&W Festival is attractive to DVCers and not only BCV and BWV owners!

If you are a VWL owner, I'd try to book now and go on a waitlist if necessary.  If you are not an owner, I'd definitely call right at the 7 month mark.

No one really knows if the supply is keeping up with the demand but I'd say in general VWL is getting a little tougher to book at more times of the year as each year progresses.


----------



## MaryJ

KathyRN137 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I posted this question earlier on the DVC planning board but so far I haven't received any responses...
> 
> Historically, is the demand as great at the VWL during Jersey Week (11/3/07-11/10/07) as it is at the Epcot area DVC resorts?  This week always seems to fall on the last week of the F&WF.
> 
> Is the demand greater than the supply (2BRs) ??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kathy


This is the time frame that I am currently waitlisted for (11/7 and 11/8) so I would say that yes, the demand is just as great. And I am waitlisted for a 2BR as well.

ETA:  I asked MS to check availability at other DVC resorts for that time frame and they said they currently (as of last Saturday) show rooms available at OKW and SSR. (Big surprise there)


----------



## jimmytammy

I was thinking earlier today(which is a pretty scary thought for those of you who know me) that we need a slogan here.  We sorta took pixie dust and turned it into Moose dust.  So why not a slogan, or motto or even maybe a creed if you will....

So here is my tossout....A small crowd we may be, but we stand tall and proud as a VWL tree!

OK, so everybody be honest here, does that sound good?  Has anyone got other ideas?  Or have I completely lost it?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Loved your story gppnj !!!!  Glad you held out for the VWL !
When we became Members, there wasn't even a VWL.....it went on sale a year or so later ?  We bought OKW in Aug '00.  I think VWL was on presale in the fall of '01 ?  I remember touring and saying I "loved it".   We hope to own some points there one day.  

Mary---I know you'll have a terrific birthday celebration at the VWL in Nov !  
Sending some moose dust your way for the wait list to come through !   








Keep us posted !  

PS: We're booked at the WL (not the VWL, as we're out of points due to booking a Magic cruise) in August !


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I was thinking earlier today(which is a pretty scary thought for those of you who know me) that we need a slogan here.  We sorta took pixie dust and turned it into Moose dust.  So why not a slogan, or motto or even maybe a creed if you will....
> 
> So here is my tossout....A small crowd we may be, but we stand tall and proud as a VWL tree!
> 
> OK, so everybody be honest here, does that sound good?  Has anyone got other ideas?  Or have I completely lost it?



Hi jimmytammy, good to see you here in "Groupieville" .  

I think you are right, a creedo we need.  
And no, you have not lost it!  Looks like we are off to a good start!

eliza61, we have a trip planned at the end of Sept.  We are not staying at VWL though  .  But, we will be there for Christmas  .

Anyone else going to 'our home' soon?


----------



## lenshanem

Regarding F&W time...
I finally decided after much debating to sign myself and DH up for Race for the Taste (Yep, I'll probably die.) and I have way since passed the 11 month booking window for my beloved VWL and BCV. It is now a little over 6 months out. All they had left was SSR! I just couldn't believe it. I booked it and went on the waitlist. Lesson learned, you really can't wait around too long anymore, SSR is just so huge.


----------



## loribell

Shan if you have not stayed at SSR yet please really give it a chance. I love our VWL as much as the rest of you but I love SSR just about as much. It is very different than VWL but it is still a magnificent resort. 

We have never been a family to spend time at DTD but have now grown to  really enjoy spending time there. It is so convienient to get there from SSR. With us no longer doing the park comando thing many nights we never go back to a park, having DTD right there is great. 

So go with an open mind and try to really enjoy the resort. Although it is big it never seems crowded. We were there the week after Christmas when there was not a room to be had and it never felt as crowded as I have felt at BCV or VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Granny says : Apparently, the F&W Festival is attractive to DVCers and not only BCV and BWV owners!


I agree. Jersey Week 2004 I couldn't get ANYTHING at ANY DVC.  I was on a waitlist for 3-4 months and nothing came through.  



> Muushka asks :Anyone else going to 'our home' soon?


I did mention in the post right before yours, that I'll be at the WL (not the Villas though), August 4-8.  Is anyone going to be staying that week ?  It would be fun to meet up for a "hello".


----------



## blossomz

I too would like to know what you think of SSR.  We've never had an inkling to stay there either, so let us know!  We're 95 days away from our trip home to VWL!


----------



## lenshanem

Lori, I have stayed at SSR once before. It is landscaped beautifully and the main pool is great, but I prefer the resorts where I can walk to the lobby easily. I dunno. I felt a little removed there, like something was missing... It didn't feel like I was in WDW.


----------



## Muushka

We are also staying for our first time at SSR in October.
We like to try the different resorts, but always know that VWL is our home.


----------



## loribell

lenshanem said:


> Lori, I have stayed at SSR once before. It is landscaped beautifully and the main pool is great, but I prefer the resorts where I can walk to the lobby easily. I dunno. I felt a little removed there, like something was missing... It didn't feel like I was in WDW.



I guess that is just it, I like feeling like I am transported to a different place while at my resort . I feel that way at VWL as well, just in a different way then at SSR. Probably the other thing for me is that I rarely go to the lobby while I am at VWL either. 

Since SSR is where you may end up having to stay and since the Grandstand just opened & there probably haven't been a lot of requests for it maybe you could try to stay in that section. That would make getting to the lobby almost as close as getting to the lobby at VWL. Besides that the pool there looks like it may really be great. 

We will be there in August so I will have a chance to check it out before your trip. I will be sure to report on it when I return. 

Anyway, good luck with your wait list. Maybe it will come through for you. If not I'm sure you will have a great trip no matter where you end up staying!


----------



## Granny

Maria...where on earth did you dig up this very cool moose?






Totally cracks me up!!


----------



## maciec

I have another question for all of you GURU's .... can you watch the MK fireworks from anywhere at the WL?


----------



## jimmytammy

maciec said:


> I have another question for all of you GURU's .... can you watch the MK fireworks from anywhere at the WL?



You can see bits and pieces of the fireworks from some of the higher peaks.  We have watched from the 4th floor windows of VWL.  We stayed once in the Lodge side, and saw them from our window.  We were on the side thats just above WCC.  I have heard you can see them from the boat dock.  You can partially see the high shots from the parking lot.


----------



## bzzelady

Okay all you VWL groupies...please send me some moose dust!

I just put in an order for October UY VWL points with my guide this morning!  This is an early Christmas present for my husband that I will also get to benefit from  

We really love VWL as it just feels "right" when we are at WDW.  I'm very anxious to become part of the family and wonder how long this process is going to take.  I don't see October UY coming up very often in VWL resales.  

Now for the wait


----------



## Muushka

Moose dust coming your way!!  Look out!!!!  

bzzelady, it sounds like you are already "one of us".  Grab yourself a Moose!

Let us know what happens  .


----------



## bzzelady

Muushka,

Thanks for the dusting!  There currently are not any VWL resales out there in public view with an October UY, so it may be a while until I can officially join the neighborhood.  

How do I grab a moose?
(I'm not the most computer literate member of the woods...)


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Maria...where on earth did you dig up this very cool moose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally cracks me up!!



Glad u liked him Granny !  He struck something in me too...just gave me a chuckle and looks like he's doing the sacred moose dust dance or something  
I just did a google search for moose gifs (or moose animated gifs...can't recall) and he came up !   I saved him to my hard drive for future !


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Maria...where on earth did you dig up this very cool moose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally cracks me up!!



Yes, I love this moose too.  Can we snag him???


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Okay all you VWL groupies...please send me some moose dust!



Okay Bzzelady !  Here he is doing the sacred moose dust dance !


----------



## Muushka

bzzelady said:


> Muushka,
> 
> Thanks for the dusting!  There currently are not any VWL resales out there in public view with an October UY, so it may be a while until I can officially join the neighborhood.
> 
> How do I grab a moose?
> (I'm not the most computer literate member of the woods...)



You are welcome.  Hope your resale is quick!

To obtain the moose:


Go to your use CP and Edit Signature and the insert photo icon and insert the 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg 

We will be looking for it!


----------



## bzzelady

I'll have to do this when I get home from work...it might take the computer challenged girl a bit more time than I have right now!

Thank you for the directions for the moose, and also thank you all for the moose dust sprinklings


----------



## magicalmcwho

Hey jimmytammy,

Nice slogan so I thought i would give it a try.

We are moose groupies who like to visit the mouse and the place we call home is our VWL house.

Jim.


----------



## ammo

This picture was taken from the front of the resort last Thursday (looking past the topiary bison) -- it was a beautiful day.


----------



## jimmytammy

magicalmcwho said:


> Hey jimmytammy,
> 
> Nice slogan so I thought i would give it a try.
> 
> We are moose groupies who like to visit the mouse and the place we call home is our VWL house.
> 
> Jim.



Hey Jim

I like your slogan!  Moose Dust and slogans, now we are a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## jimmytammy

ammo said:


> This picture was taken from the front of the resort last Thursday (looking past the topiary bison) -- it was a beautiful day.



What a peaceful view.  Thanks for sharing it, Tony.


----------



## magicalmcwho

I have to say great photo as well, thanks Tony.

Jim


----------



## MaryJ

maciec said:


> I have another question for all of you GURU's .... can you watch the MK fireworks from anywhere at the WL?



If you walk down the sidewalk past the bus stops (you have to go quite a way...almost to the curve in the road IIRC) you can see the higher fireworks over the carport in front of the lobby.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> can you watch the MK fireworks from anywhere at the WL?
> __________________


Hi Melissa...
In addition to the other places already mentioned, we've watched the high fireworks from the WL beach too.  

Tony.....awesome photo !


----------



## ammo

Glad you guys liked the picture.  I wish I could see a VWL sunset every evening.

Maria -- we love the dancing moose.  Have you seen Granny's new avatar?


----------



## keliblue

ammo said:


> Glad you guys liked the picture. I wish I could see a VWL sunset every evening.
> 
> Maria -- we love the dancing moose. Have you seen Granny's new avatar?


 

The dancing MOOSE is the cutest,  I hope you don't mind that I add him to my sigi    It puts a smile on my face everytime I post


----------



## keliblue

I can't wait till September


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow! I like it!..and keliblue, yours too! 
Bobbi


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> The dancing MOOSE is the cutest,  I hope you don't mind that I add him to my sigi    It puts a smile on my face everytime I post


Since I already had the Groupies graphic in my signature, I figured that I was overdue for a new avatar...I've had the old "double-take dalmatian" since I joined the DIS in 2001. 

I tried to use the animated Moose gif in my avatar but when I downsized it, I lost the animation.  If anyone knows how to use that animated one small enough to use as an avatar, I'd appreciate it.  Otherwise, I'll have the "static moose" avatar, which still cracks me up.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm thrilled the _dancing moose dust moose _is a hit !   Love that Granny made him his avatar and everyone and anyone feel free to pass him around in your siggy's !


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS


MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm thrilled the _dancing moose dust moose _is a hit ! Love that Granny made him his avatar and everyone and anyone feel free to pass him around in your siggy's !


 


thank you...


----------



## HockeyKat

Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I thought you guys might know the answer.   Feel free to move this to another thread if it doesn't belong.

Anyhow, we booked a 1-bed at VWL for our first trip "home".  What is a good location request?  Any tips to help enjoy our stay and/or "don't miss" items?   

VWL is the only of the DVCs that we didn't visit before buying.   I have been to the WCC and DH has stayed at WL for one night once, but that is the only experience that I have with the area.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> If anyone knows how to use that animated one small enough to use as an avatar, I'd appreciate it.  Otherwise, I'll have the "static moose" avatar, which still cracks me up.



Static is fine with me -- I am a raging technophobe.


----------



## bzzelady

Muushka said:


> To obtain the moose:
> 
> We will be looking for it!




Muushka,

Thank you!!  It looks just great


----------



## jimmytammy

HockeyKat said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but I thought you guys might know the answer.   Feel free to move this to another thread if it doesn't belong.
> 
> Anyhow, we booked a 1-bed at VWL for our first trip "home".  What is a good location request?  Any tips to help enjoy our stay and/or "don't miss" items?
> 
> VWL is the only of the DVCs that we didn't visit before buying.   I have been to the WCC and DH has stayed at WL for one night once, but that is the only experience that I have with the area.
> 
> Thanks!!!



You came to a great place to get your ??s answered.

Most locations have towering pines as views, not that thats bad, because it sometimes allows for seeing wild animals, such as deer, rabbits, armadillos(rarely but on occasion) and such.  One side of the villas faces towards the bus stop area.  There isnt much noise as the trees seem to block it out.  The sun comes up on this side, which might allow a little light in the room.  If you are early risers on vacation, this wont pose any problem.  We tend to sleep in on vacation, so we just make sure the blinds are good and tight, plus the rooms being a little on the dark but romantic side helps Sometimes you can hear the speedway from this side, but its not loud.

The other side facing the lake has much the same views with the lake visible in places from the higher up floors.  Some of the rooms also allow a view of the quiet pool from this side.  You can also see one of the wings of the main lodge from most of the rooms.  A 1 bed at VWL is very nice.  We love those!

As for must see-do things, for us....ask to be the flag family as soon as you get there.  Go to guest relations, and try to fit a morning in.  Be sure to take your camera. 

 Try to meet Ranger Stan.  He is a great guy with a wealth of knowledge about the lodge.  He was just featured in the latest Vacation Magic.  

Soak in the music.  It is western themed, very suttle playing in the background.  Sit in the lobby by the fireplace at night after the crowds have died down.  

Enjoy a candlelit walk out by the pools and listen to the crickets chirp.  Take in a game of checkers in the Iron Spike Room and check out Walts train cars from his backyard in Calif. 

 Enjoy a boat ride from WL to FW and to the MK at night.  Be sure to look back at the lodge once you get away from it to see its majesty(and see if you can spot the bears face).  

So many more things to discover that I havent mentioned and you will create your own memories.  But by all means, be sure to rub Humphries nose on the Mickey totem pole near the Mercantile as you pass by to start the Magic.

Blowing Moose Dust your way in hopes you have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Muushka

bzzelady said:


> Muushka,
> 
> Thank you!!  It looks just great



*That Moose looks AWESOME on you!!  Great fit!*


----------



## bzzelady

I'm not certain what type of moose dust all of you have...but my add on came through today and my points are already in the system!
      

I guess this has moved up to being an Easter present for my husband, because I don't think I can contain myself until Christmas  

Thank you all for your good thoughts and wishes and I am delighted to be part of the family


----------



## Muushka

bzzelady said:


> I'm not certain what type of moose dust all of you have...but my add on came through today and my points are already in the system!
> 
> 
> I guess this has moved up to being an Easter present for my husband, because I don't think I can contain myself until Christmas
> 
> Thank you all for your good thoughts and wishes and I am delighted to be part of the family



Wow.  We must have some great Moose Dust!  
That is great news.     

*Welcome home!!  

And I must say, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts! *


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks Jimmy!

We called and requested high floor water side.  We are late risers and would much prefer the lack of sunlight, plust the possibility of a peek at the lake.  

Being that it is just the two us and we are not much into being the center of attention, we will leave the flag family to families w/ kids.   

I am looking forward to the boat ride to the MK and the walk that you mentioned.   I also heard that the pool has bubbles like a mineral spring, which is something that we will definitely need to check out!

I am jazzed about stayed at VWL.  We bought BWV and will likely focus more on the Epcot resorts in the future (sorry!) so I am really excited to get this experience.  Then again, we may fall in love...  there are always add-ons!


----------



## jimmytammy

Yes Hockey Cat, you never know when you might fall in love especially with all the Moose Dust floating around!

I hope you enjoy your stay at VWL.


----------



## lenshanem

We just got back from HHI and they had the same carpet in the community hall and our studio as they do at VWL. (The pine cone one and the one with the small flowers.) Made me feel a ~little~ like I was at "home".


----------



## Muushka

To my fellow Groupies, 


*Happy Easter to all*


----------



## loribell

Happy Easter Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Happy Easter to all my Fellow Groupies and Mooseheads and a great big WELCOME HOME to all the new Groupies!  

We just got home about an hour ago from a wonderful stay at 4 resorts including two days at our beloved Lodge.  

I won't bother you with the boring details as to why we moved around so much, but needless to say, we had a wonderful time and were thrilled with our two bedroom lockoff (first time staying in a 2 bedroom anywhere) and absolutely loved it, especially being at our VWL home.  INCREDIBLE!!!

As soon as I get caught up, I'll try to post a trip report and share some pictures.


----------



## Granny

*Happy Easter to all !!! *


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter and God bless you all!!


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Happy Easter to all my Fellow Groupies and Mooseheads and a great big WELCOME HOME to all the new Groupies!
> 
> We just got home about an hour ago from a wonderful stay at 4 resorts including two days at our beloved Lodge.
> 
> I won't bother you with the boring details as to why we moved around so much, but needless to say, we had a wonderful time and were thrilled with our two bedroom lockoff (first time staying in a 2 bedroom anywhere) and absolutely loved it, especially being at our VWL home.  INCREDIBLE!!!
> 
> As soon as I get caught up, I'll try to post a trip report and share some pictures.



Welcome back!  Oh goody, a trip report!!   
And don't leave out any of the gory details!!! 

PS did anyone notice that we have spellcheck on the DIS now!!  Woohoo, I HATE to *mispell *words!  (joke, I was just making sure the spellcheck was working, and it was!!!)


----------



## bzzelady

Happy Easter to all!

By the way, it's snowing here in Pennsylvania 
(so much for the outside Easter egg hunt...)


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Easter everyone !!!


----------



## eliza61

Happy Easter to all!!


----------



## bpmorley

bzzelady said:


> Happy Easter to all!
> 
> By the way, it's snowing here in Pennsylvania
> (so much for the outside Easter egg hunt...)



Must be a different part of PA than me.  I snow here for about 10 minutes yesterday.  Today was sunny & 40 degrees


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Must be a different part of PA than me. I snow here for about 10 minutes yesterday. Today was sunny & 40 degrees


I'm about 45-50 minutes north of South Philly and we had flurries on and off all day today until about 3 pm.   Nothing ever stuck on the ground though, thankfully.  My son used to go to college in Erie area and it seemed to always be snowing there...he'd call me from his dorm and tell me there was a foot of snow on the ground, while meanwhile in our neck of PA it was sunny and dry.


----------



## bpmorley

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm about 45-50 minutes north of South Philly and we had flurries on and off all day today until about 3 pm.   Nothing ever stuck on the ground though, thankfully.  My son used to go to college in Erie area and it seemed to always be snowing there...he'd call me from his dorm and tell me there was a foot of snow on the ground, while meanwhile in our neck of PA it was sunny and dry.



I remember doing that when I went to E. Stoudsburg.  We'd get a foot and philly would get nothing.  Speaking of snow, I wish I were in WDW right now.


----------



## KathyRN137

Groupies, please send me some Moose Dust....I called MS today and am waitlisting for VWL in November!  We have never stayed here before and I would dearly love to!  Thanks!

Kathy


----------



## Granny

KathyRN137 said:


> Groupies, please send me some Moose Dust....I called MS today and am waitlisting for VWL in November!  We have never stayed here before and I would dearly love to!  Thanks!



Kathy...here's some Moose Dust comin' at ya!!  

Accompanied, of course, by the famous Moose Dust Dance!







Good luck!!


----------



## Muushka

I love it Granny!  Moose dust dance!!  Can I steal this phrase too?? 
(For those who don't know, Granny coined the "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge" phrase, which I also stole  )







Anyway, Kathy, moose dust to you!  Let us know *when *you succeed!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I love it Granny!  Moose dust dance!!  Can I steal this phrase too??
> (For those who don't know, Granny coined the "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge" phrase, which I also stole  )



Muushka....to give honor where honor is due, I went back and found what I thought I'd find....that Maria was the one who first coined "Moose Dust Dance"! 



			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> He struck something in me too...just gave me a chuckle and looks like he's doing the sacred moose dust dance or something



So the person who graciously found our cool mascot is also the one who brings us this phrase!   

Thanks Maria!  From a guy's perspective, it's easier to toss some Moose Dust than to be associated with giving Pixie Dust!


----------



## Muushka

Granny, your name is Granny for pity sake.  You are going to worry about the word 'pixie'? 

Great phrase Maria  .


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny, your name is Granny for pity sake.  You are going to worry about the word 'pixie'?



Point well made...touche!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Awwww, thanks guys !  I'm just glad the little moose guy and phrase caught on so well ! 
Moose dust to Kathy !!!


----------



## KathyRN137

for the Moose Dust!

  You guys need to petition for a Moose Smilie...

Kathy


----------



## diznyfanatic

I'm working on the pictures to share and will have some of them by tomorrow.  Hopefully you all won't be too disappointed as you all have shared some awesome pictures!

We're still fairly new members and don't know all the really cool spots to take pictures from yet.  We're having a blast exploring for them though!   

Hey, if we're working on a slogan, wouldn't it also be fun if the Groupies picked out one special spot at our wonderful Lodge to have a picture taken at whenever we visit and then share it with everyone?


----------



## keliblue

diznyfanatic said:


> I'm working on the pictures to share and will have some of them by tomorrow. Hopefully you all won't be too disappointed as you all have shared some awesome pictures!
> 
> We're still fairly new members and don't know all the really cool spots to take pictures from yet. We're having a blast exploring for them though!
> 
> Hey, if we're working on a slogan, *wouldn't it also be fun if the Groupies picked out one special spot at our wonderful Lodge to have a picture taken at whenever we visit and then share it with everyone? *




That is such a cool idea


----------



## MiaSRN62

> wouldn't it also be fun if the Groupies picked out one special spot at our wonderful Lodge to have a picture taken at whenever we visit and then share it with everyone?


I'm all for that !  We'll be there in early August !


----------



## DISNEYDUET

I was just enjoying an hour of WL music on Sorcerer Radio on live365.com. It was wonderful! I will be there in 33 days!!


----------



## Muushka

DISNEYDUET said:


> I was just enjoying an hour of WL music on Sorcerer Radio on live365.com. It was wonderful! I will be there in 33 days!!


I am *green*.  Hope you have a wonderful time!

I think a special place at VWl for pictures is a great idea.

Are we looking at indoor or outdoor?


----------



## Granny

kelliblue...I hope you don't mind, I stole your Nodding Moose head for my avatar.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After all these years of an animated avatar, I was having problems with a static one.  

I'll just save that Dancing Moose for special Moose Dust occasions!!


----------



## keliblue

Granny said:


> kelliblue...I hope you don't mind, I stole your Nodding Moose head for my avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all these years of an animated avatar, I was having problems with a static one.
> 
> I'll just save that Dancing Moose for special Moose Dust occasions!!


 
I must say Granny, that Moose looks MAAARVELOUS on you.. enjoy !!


----------



## MaryJ

The Moose Dust worked!!  I called MS to book rooms for the two days we had waitlisted at SSR as a backup, and the CM told me that my waitlist had come through! 

We will be going home 11/3-11/12, celebrating my birthday on the 10th!


----------



## Granny

MaryJ said:


> The Moose Dust worked!!  I called MS to book rooms for the two days we had waitlisted at SSR as a backup, and the CM told me that my waitlist had come through!
> 
> We will be going home 11/3-11/12, celebrating my birthday on the 10th!



ALL RIGHT!!!!  

That calls for the multi-purpose *MOOSE CELEBRATION DANCE*!


----------



## ammo

Gone for a week and I come back to all of this good news -- Jimmy's DMIL, successful moose dust dances, and Granny breaking free from his static avatar.  "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge" is quite a magical place!


----------



## diznyfanatic

First, and most importantly, so relieved to hear the great news about Jimmy's MIL.  Continued prayers for a complete recovery!     

As promised, here are a few pictures from our recent VWL stay.  I'm somewhat disappointed as quite a few of them didn't turn out at all.  I'll at least share what I can.
























































I'm already homesick and can't wait to go back!


----------



## blossomz

I love the idea of a photo spot!!


----------



## MaryJ

diznyfanatic said:


> First, and most importantly, so relieved to hear the great news about Jimmy's MIL.  Continued prayers for a complete recovery!
> 
> As promised, here are a few pictures from our recent VWL stay.  I'm somewhat disappointed as quite a few of them didn't turn out at all.  I'll at least share what I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already homesick and can't wait to go back!



Do you remember what room you were in?  We are going to be in a lock-off room in November too.  Our first one at VWL!  We've been members there since 2001 and have always had a dedicated 2BR.  The view from your balcony looked nice.


----------



## DISNEYDUET

Everyone should take a random picture and we should see if we can guess where it was taken. That could be fun for everyone who is left behind to keep the home fires burning.


----------



## Muushka

How about a random picture and a picture at a designated spot?  Best of both worlds!

diznyfanatic, your pictures made my heart go pitter-patter (I am not kidding) .  Love them.  They made me feel like I was there.  Thank you.


----------



## blossomz

Those pictures just make me sigh...   I once asked a bus driver to stop at the arch so I could get a good photo!  It's one of my favorites!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> The Moose Dust worked!! I called MS to book rooms for the two days we had waitlisted at SSR as a backup, and the CM told me that my waitlist had come through!


Yeah Mary !  The power of the moose dust !!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

MaryJ said:


> Do you remember what room you were in?  We are going to be in a lock-off room in November too.  Our first one at VWL!  We've been members there since 2001 and have always had a dedicated 2BR.  The view from your balcony looked nice.



Yes, we were in 2539 & 2537 (I think that's right anyway!)



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> How about a random picture and a picture at a designated spot? Best of both worlds!
> 
> diznyfanatic, your pictures made my heart go pitter-patter (I am not kidding) . Love them. They made me feel like I was there. Thank you.



You're very welcome.  I just wish more of them had come out okay.  We had pictures of the Geyser as well as all of the pools and more of the Iron Spike room.  We were having trouble with pictures coming out really blurry for some reason this time.

I really like your idea of both a random and a designated picture spot too.   



			
				blossmz said:
			
		

> Those pictures just make me sigh... I once asked a bus driver to stop at the arch so I could get a good photo! It's one of my favorites!



I love those arches too.  The minute they come into view, I can feel myself relaxing and I feel like we're home.


----------



## jimmytammy

diznyfanatic said:


> I'm working on the pictures to share and will have some of them by tomorrow.  Hopefully you all won't be too disappointed as you all have shared some awesome pictures!
> 
> We're still fairly new members and don't know all the really cool spots to take pictures from yet.  We're having a blast exploring for them though!
> 
> Hey, if we're working on a slogan, wouldn't it also be fun if the Groupies picked out one special spot at our wonderful Lodge to have a picture taken at whenever we visit and then share it with everyone?



That is a great idea!  Now where to let that shot come from?


Whoops, I should have read a little further and realized the suggestion of a random shot, my bad.

Thanks for all the well wishes for my DMIL.  Great news, she is definitely coming home today.  In fact , Tammy is leaving right now to pick her up.


----------



## eliza61

MaryJ said:


> The Moose Dust worked!!  I called MS to book rooms for the two days we had waitlisted at SSR as a backup, and the CM told me that my waitlist had come through!
> 
> We will be going home 11/3-11/12, celebrating my birthday on the 10th!




Congratulations!  I think I'm having a moose melt down.  We're heading back the same week (Jersey week) but since we're celebrating my Ds birthday, he got to pick the resort.  So this year we're going to BCV's.

It's always the younger ones that getcha'


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Congratulations!  I think I'm having a moose melt down.  We're heading back the same week (Jersey week) but since we're celebrating my Ds birthday, he got to pick the resort.  So this year we're going to BCV's.
> 
> It's always the younger ones that getcha'



My condolences about not being able to go to MooseLand.  
By any chance is this the son who wears black and sings Johnny Cash music??


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks for all the well wishes for my DMIL. Great news, she is definitely coming home today. In fact , Tammy is leaving right now to pick her up.


This is fantastic news Jimmy !


----------



## vwlvette

We too are from Jersey and are going home for the first time on 11/8 - 11/13, Have a two bedroom villa bocked and two studios, Parents are celebrating their 50th Anv. So this trip is on me for everyone! Cannot wait. Looking for some suggestions on how to make their trip extra special. they desirve it. 
Thanks in advance for some suggestions!,

So far we are going to Book the Character Breakfast at the Poly, Dinner at Narcussies (Spelling), Possibly a fireworks cruise.

See you all at home!
vette


----------



## MiaSRN62

> So far we are going to Book the Character Breakfast at the Poly, Dinner at Narcussies (Spelling), Possibly a fireworks cruise.


Vette !




TO THE DIS !
So nice you made your first post here on the VWL Groupies thread !
Sounds like you're off to a great start on planning the trip and making it special for your parents !  They are lucky to have you !


----------



## Granny

vwlvette said:


> We too are from Jersey and are going home for the first time on 11/8 - 11/13, Have a two bedroom villa bocked and two studios, Parents are celebrating their 50th Anv. So this trip is on me for everyone! Cannot wait.




vette....welcome to the DIS Boards, and here's a VWL sign that will have deep meaning for you when you see it in November:







You already thought of the one thing I think is very special...an Illuminations or Wishes Cruise.  

And very kind of you to bring everyone along for the celebration of that great event.  My guess is you won't have to go overboard on the "special stuff"...I'm sure your parents will think the entire trip is very special in and of itself!


----------



## luvpluto

Just passed ROFR on our VWL resale!!!!  Can't wait to be "legally" in the system to book a trip 
Looking forward to checking out the place!!!


----------



## Granny

luvpluto said:


> Just passed ROFR on our VWL resale!!!!  Can't wait to be "legally" in the system to book a trip
> Looking forward to checking out the place!!!



Awesome!  Congratulations and 

*WELCOME HOME!! *

Grab a Groupie Moose and come on in!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to all the new Mooser's!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> My condolences about not being able to go to MooseLand.
> By any chance is this the son who wears black and sings Johnny Cash music??



Yep, and I'm still living with Johhny Jr.  If I hear "folsom prison blues" one more time!  I have managed to download the WL lobby music onto my laptop.


----------



## eliza61

vwlvette said:


> We too are from Jersey and are going home for the first time on 11/8 - 11/13, Have a two bedroom villa bocked and two studios, Parents are celebrating their 50th Anv. So this trip is on me for everyone! Cannot wait. Looking for some suggestions on how to make their trip extra special. they desirve it.
> Thanks in advance for some suggestions!,
> 
> So far we are going to Book the Character Breakfast at the Poly, Dinner at Narcussies (Spelling), Possibly a fireworks cruise.
> 
> See you all at home!
> vette



Welcome vette,
We did the illuminations cruise last year.  It was fabulous.  We had a fantastic driver named "Chris".  It was magical.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home!  We love having dinner at Artist Point!  The Salmon...the cobbler..yum!  Always makes for a very special dinner-especially if you get a table near a window overlooking the falls...  Aaah...


----------



## Muushka

luvpluto said:


> Just passed ROFR on our VWL resale!!!!  Can't wait to be "legally" in the system to book a trip
> Looking forward to checking out the place!!!



You are no longer a wanna be!!  Grab that Groupie Icon and join the group!

Welcome Home!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




*And I must say, you have fabulous taste in DVC resorts! *


----------



## MiaSRN62

Luvpluto !
Congrats and climb aboard the Moose Dust wagon !


----------



## MLK-RI

Being a VWL groupie for me carries over to the great nooks and crannys in the WL and the details throughout.


----------



## Muushka

Great nook MLK!  

Hey, you are from the state I call "home"!


----------



## KathyRN137

KathyRN137 said:


> Groupies, please send me some Moose Dust....I called MS today and am waitlisting for VWL in November!  We have never stayed here before and I would dearly love to!  Thanks!
> 
> Kathy



Groupies:

Please keep that Moose Dust coming!!
  I've got half the nights I need for my November vacation at VWL...waitlisted for four more!!

Thanks!

Kathy


----------



## MaryJ

KathyRN137 said:


> Groupies:
> 
> Please keep that Moose Dust coming!!
> I've got half the nights I need for my November vacation at VWL...waitlisted for four more!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kathy



Kathy, what days are you waitlisted for?  We will be there Nov. 4-12.  My waitlist for Nov. 7-8 just came through last week.  There is hope for you too!!


----------



## Muushka

Just letting the moose out to do his thing






Instant Moose Dust Dance!  Keep us posted!


----------



## jimmytammy

KathyRN137 said:


> Groupies:
> 
> Please keep that Moose Dust coming!!
> I've got half the nights I need for my November vacation at VWL...waitlisted for four more!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kathy



Moose Dust blowing your way!


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Luvpluto !
> Congrats and climb aboard the Moose Dust wagon !



Okay Maria....this moose is just plain scary!  

Looks like he/she can't get the moose dust out of the hoof!

Kathy.....good luck on the waitlist...hang in there!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Okay Maria....this moose is just plain scary!
> 
> Looks like he/she can't get the moose dust out of the hoof!
> 
> Kathy.....good luck on the waitlist...hang in there!



I thought it was just my computer!  Poor thing has Parkinson's!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I thought it was just my computer!  Poor thing has Parkinson's!



Muushka, you aint right!   Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Okay Maria....this moose is just plain scary!



You're right !   I'm lockin' that one up....never to be shown again !


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay Maria....this moose is just plain scary!
> 
> Looks like he/she can't get the moose dust out of the hoof!
> 
> Kathy.....good luck on the waitlist...hang in there!



He's not scary, he just visually challenged.  He reminds me of "Bullwinkle" from  The adventures of Rocky and Bullwinkle.


----------



## blossomz

I too was a big fan of bullwinkle moose!  Do you think that's part of why we love the lodge?


----------



## KathyRN137

MaryJ said:


> Kathy, what days are you waitlisted for?  We will be there Nov. 4-12.  My waitlist for Nov. 7-8 just came through last week.  There is hope for you too!!



MaryJ,

See my location....we're from JERSEY!  Yup, comin' down for Jersey Week,  Nov 3-11.  I need Mon-Thurs, the 5th through the 8th.

Probably not going to get anything until we get a bit closer...but I'm calling every day.   _Come on, Moose Dust, do your stuff!!_

I've wanted to stay at the Lodge since we first visited the WCC in '03...and I'm really hoping we can get the rest of our days for a 2br villa.

I wouldn't mind splitting our stay with another resort half and half, but when you've got both weekends and need to fill in the middle, it's a bit nerve-wracking.

Definitely worth it, though, to finally get to stay at the VWL!  

Thanks for the encouragement!  Hope to see you there!!

Keep sending that Moose Dust, everybody!!

Kathy


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> I too was a big fan of bullwinkle moose!  Do you think that's part of why we love the lodge?



That could very well be!   Watch me pull a rabbit out of this Lodge!






Not again!!


----------



## keliblue

Granny said:


> That could very well be! Watch me pull a rabbit out of this Lodge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not again!!


 
OMG Granny,
Now I have their voices stuck in my head !!!


----------



## ransom

I'm a potential VWL groupie.  DW and I are certainly WL groupies, and we're thinking of buying a DVC contract.

I was just wondering - how are the mattresses at VWL?  We really liked the new (post-refurb) ones at WL, and wondered if the VWL has similar mattresses.


----------



## blossomz

They replaced all of the mattresses last summer...we happened to be the first ones to sleep on one of the new ones!  We thought they were great!


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> I'm a potential VWL groupie.  DW and I are certainly WL groupies, and we're thinking of buying a DVC contract.


That's exactly how DW and I got drawn into DVC.  We are huge WL fans and when DVC built there it seemed like a real no-brainer.

If Disney had not built VWL I'm not sure we would have ever joined DVC.  

Now, after sampling other DVC resorts we enjoy the variety and even own a contract at BWV too.  But our hearts will always be at WL/VWL.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> That's exactly how DW and I got drawn into DVC.  We are huge WL fans and when DVC built there it seemed like a real no-brainer.
> 
> If Disney had not built VWL I'm not sure we would have ever joined DVC.
> 
> Now, after sampling other DVC resorts we enjoy the variety and even own a contract at BWV too.  But our hearts will always be at WL/VWL.



Our sentiments EXACTLY (well, except about the BWV contract  ).  

I don't think we would have joined either if it had not been for VWL.


----------



## ransom

blossomz said:


> They replaced all of the mattresses last summer...we happened to be the first ones to sleep on one of the new ones!  We thought they were great!



Wonderful!  That's what I was hoping had happened.  So they do take good care of the "older" DVC buildings, despite what some say.


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> So they do take good care of the "older" DVC buildings, despite what some say.


Well, room condition was one of the things I reported on from my recent Christmas trip.  Here's the full report.

Granny's VWL Christmas

Needless to say, the room was in very good shape except for a couple of minor maintenance things that got corrected right away.


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Well, room condition was one of the things I reported on from my recent Christmas trip.  Here's the full report.
> 
> Granny's VWL Christmas
> 
> Needless to say, the room was in very good shape except for a couple of minor maintenance things that got corrected right away.



I just read your report - thank you for pointing me to it!  It sounds like you're as fond of Roaring Fork as DW and I are. It may seem silly to like a CS place so much, but it's just wonderful to stop by there any time of the day and pick up something nice - or just refill your mug!

Getting back to your post: I'm glad the DVC folks do take care of minor maintenance issues as soon as they're pointed out, in addition to doing regular maintenance such as replacing mattresses regularly. Like a lot of people before me, I've worried that Disney won't care at all about me once I've bought in.

Still, we would like to buy DVC because of the real cost savings it can represent. And we love WL _so_ much. It's just perfect for us, with its small size and north woods theming.

If I could just get over the 35 year contract thing, I'd buy at VWL for sure.  But since we're only likely to get 15 years maximum use out of a contract (and then sell it), I worry that the VWL contract will be diminished in value too much for it to make financial sense (especially if they really do build CRV).  Unfortunately, no one can gaze in a crystal ball and say what will happen in the future, so I'll just have to resolve that one on my own I suppose.

Wups! Sorry for rambling. 

I'll share your experience with DW tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> If I could just get over the 35 year contract thing, I'd buy at VWL for sure.  But since we're only likely to get 15 years maximum use out of a contract (and then sell it), I worry that the VWL contract will be diminished in value too much for it to make financial sense (especially if they really do build CRV).  Unfortunately, no one can gaze in a crystal ball and say what will happen in the future, so I'll just have to resolve that one on my own I suppose.




Why do you think you'll only get 15 years maximum use out of a contract?  We are close to empty nested and hope to use most of the remaining years without selling.   

I would never buy any timeshare, Disney included, with the thought of selling after some period of time and hoping to recoup much of the purchase price.  As it happens, we could sell either of our contracts at a nifty profit now but that's just because Disney is employing their ROFR to keep the resale prices up.  No guarantee they'll continue that.  

We just figured the purchase price as part of the cost of going there.  By our calculations, we have gone enough times that the purchase price has almost "paid for itself" and the ensuing years will be the cost of dues only.  

Good luck with your decision.  As much as you like VWL, I'd hate to see you get shut out for reservations at some points in the future as it is the smallest DVC resort and challenging to book without home booking advantage for many times during the year.  

Whatever you do, I'm sure it will be best for you and your family.  Enjoy the decision process!


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Why do you think you'll only get 15 years maximum use out of a contract?  We are close to empty nested and hope to use most of the remaining years without selling.



I'm not sure how much longer we'd be able to go, due to age and/or health. It's possible that we'd be able to continue using it 20, or even 25 years hence, but it seems unlikely.




Granny said:


> I would never buy any timeshare, Disney included, with the thought of selling after some period of time and hoping to recoup much of the purchase price.  As it happens, we could sell either of our contracts at a nifty profit now but that's just because Disney is employing their ROFR to keep the resale prices up.  No guarantee they'll continue that.



That's certainly true, but my goal is to maximize the value of what I buy. I just don't know if a 50-year contract will be significantly more valuable than a 35-year contract over the next 15 years.




Granny said:


> We just figured the purchase price as part of the cost of going there.  By our calculations, we have gone enough times that the purchase price has almost "paid for itself" and the ensuing years will be the cost of dues only.



It'd be great if it works out that way for us.  But who knows?




Granny said:


> Good luck with your decision.  As much as you like VWL, I'd hate to see you get shut out for reservations at some points in the future as it is the smallest DVC resort and challenging to book without home booking advantage for many times during the year.



One option I'm exploring is to buy three contracts over the next three years, each at a different resort, and do the bank-and-borrow thing.  That would give me VWL, plus two others.  That might be the way to go.




Granny said:


> Whatever you do, I'm sure it will be best for you and your family.  Enjoy the decision process!



Thank you!


----------



## Granny

Time for another reminder of our beloved Lodge:









Ready to snuggle up with a book in a cozy corner of the Iron Spike room?


----------



## Muushka

Ahhh.   Thanks Granny, I needed that.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love that area Granny.....thanks for the pic


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Time for another reminder of our beloved Lodge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to snuggle up with a book in a cozy corner of the Iron Spike room?



Looking at that, I suddenly want to buy the first available VWL contract, regardless of price, number of points, or use year. 

What are you trying to do to me??


----------



## keliblue

ransom said:


> Looking at that, I suddenly want to buy the first available VWL contract, regardless of price, number of points, or use year.
> 
> What are you trying to do to me??


 
Ahhhhhh the power of the lodge   you must become one of us    They got me about 4 months ago  Our first trip is this september


----------



## Mamiamjo

I am considering purchasing a DVC contract and have kind of narrowed it down to AKV, BCV or VWL. I have some questions, concerns about VWL that maybe you can give me your perspective on.

1) Location, travel time to resorts. I was only there once, but it seems that transportation time to the resorts is a bit long.

2) Small resort, is it hard to book?

Thanks for your help,
Mike


----------



## ransom

Does each VWL unit have its own independently controllable AC unit, like at the WL?


----------



## Granny

Mamiamjo said:


> I am considering purchasing a DVC contract and have kind of narrowed it down to AKV, BCV or VWL. I have some questions, concerns about VWL that maybe you can give me your perspective on.
> 
> 1) Location, travel time to resorts. I was only there once, but it seems that transportation time to the resorts is a bit long.
> 
> 2) Small resort, is it hard to book?
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> Mike



Mike, 

I'll take a swing at your questions.

1.  Travel time to resorts?  Depends on which resorts.  Getting to Contemporary or FW is very easy as there is a boat that makes the Bay Lake circuit to each of the three resorts.  If you can get to Contemporary that easily, it also means it is easy to get to Grand Floridian and Polynesian from there via the monorail.  SSR is easy...just take the DTD bus and walk over.  That leaves OKW, BWV, AKV and BCV which are not particularly easy to get to.  Best way is to go to DTD or a park and get on that resort bus.  In summary, I'd say VWL is as friendly to getting to other resorts as the other resorts are with the exception of SSR.  Since it is so close to DTD it is easiest to get to other resorts from there...but then again SSR isn't on your list! 

2. Hard to book?  Yes if you don't own there and are looking for busy DVC times of the year.  If you do own there, it is not hard to book as long as you make your plans in time to allow you to book at the 11 month mark.

Good luck in your decision process.


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> Does each VWL unit have its own independently controllable AC unit, like at the WL?


If by "unit" you mean villa, the answer is yes.  There is one temperature control in a studio, one in a 1BR and one in a dedicated 2BR.  If you get a lock-off 2BR then both the 1BR and studio portions each have a temperature control unit.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Granny said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'll take a swing at your questions.
> 
> 1.  Travel time to resorts?  Depends on which resorts.  Getting to Contemporary or FW is very easy as there is a boat that makes the Bay Lake circuit to each of the three resorts.  If you can get to Contemporary that easily, it also means it is easy to get to Grand Floridian and Polynesian from there via the monorail.  SSR is easy...just take the DTD bus and walk over.  That leaves OKW, BWV, AKV and BCV which are not particularly easy to get to.  Best way is to go to DTD or a park and get on that resort bus.  In summary, I'd say VWL is as friendly to getting to other resorts as the other resorts are with the exception of SSR.  Since it is so close to DTD it is easiest to get to other resorts from there...but then again SSR isn't on your list!




I'm sorry I meant to say getting to the *parks* not resorts! From what I read VWL has one of the longest commute times of any Disney Resort. I was wondering what others had experienced in waiting for a boat or bus and then, is it any longer to get to the parks than it is on average from a DVC resort? (maybe I'm spoiled staying at BCV the last two years)

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## jimmytammy

Mamiamjo said:


> I'm sorry I meant to say getting to the *parks* not resorts! From what I read VWL has one of the longest commute times of any Disney Resort. I was wondering what others had experienced in waiting for a boat or bus and then, is it any longer to get to the parks than it is on average from a DVC resort? (maybe I'm spoiled staying at BCV the last two years)
> 
> Thanks again,
> Mike



I will try to answer this...VWL can be a lengthy wait at times to parks, but so can other resorts.  We have experienced long waits at OKW, BCV, CB, SSR and even All Stars.  So none of the other resorts are immune.  At times, WL has gotten a bad rap about its transportation, but I would say it is equal to all others.  Remember, you can take the boat to MK and back.  Also, if Epcot bus is a little slow for you, take TandT bus then catch Monorail.  I would say bus to DTD is bad, but it is from other resorts as well. 

Main thing is, buy where you want to staythe most.  This will be best in the long run.  Good luck in your decision.  Even if you buy at another resort, we will still welcome you here to the groupies


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Time for another reminder of our beloved Lodge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to snuggle up with a book in a cozy corner of the Iron Spike room?



Okay Granny, you are making me homesick now.  Ya got me longing for the Lodge.  Oh wait, that was already happening.  Sorry, not your fault.  Thanks for sharing the picture.  Thats a great shot!


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> If by "unit" you mean villa, the answer is yes.  There is one temperature control in a studio, one in a 1BR and one in a dedicated 2BR.  If you get a lock-off 2BR then both the 1BR and studio portions each have a temperature control unit.



Thank you!


----------



## haleynskye'smom

As you can see I dont post very often but I wanted to let you all know that you all have convinced me to try your wonderful home and I will be staying there Nov 14-21  (just finished my 7 mon. day by day calls today to make sure)  I have been following this thread all week because I am soooo excited but I didnt want to jinx my chances by posting.  Well, today it is official.  My entire stay has been changed over.  I have stayed at Sarotoga, OKW, and Vero Beach and have never been disappointed yet.  Thanksgiving week works out best for our family so we will be there for MVMCP (I hope).  We stayed once at the Wilderness Lodge before we became members and LOVED it!  I cant wait to go back.  It is my husband's favorite resort and he is the one that wanted me to try to move.  I just wanted to post and say HI!  Feel free to tell me all of the wonderful secrets about your home and I will promise to leave it as amazing as I find it!!


----------



## Muushka

haleynskye'smom said:


> As you can see I dont post very often but I wanted to let you all know that you all have convinced me to try your wonderful home and I will be staying there Nov 14-21  (just finished my 7 mon. day by day calls today to make sure)  I have been following this thread all week because I am soooo excited but I didnt want to jinx my chances by posting.  Well, today it is official.  My entire stay has been changed over.  I have stayed at Sarotoga, OKW, and Vero Beach and have never been disappointed yet.  Thanksgiving week works out best for our family so we will be there for MVMCP (I hope).  We stayed once at the Wilderness Lodge before we became members and LOVED it!  I cant wait to go back.  It is my husband's favorite resort and he is the one that wanted me to try to move.  I just wanted to post and say HI!  Feel free to tell me all of the wonderful secrets about your home and I will promise to leave it as amazing as I find it!!



Hi haleynskye'smom .  And welcome.  I'm glad that you got your reservations all set and ready for a wonderful time at our beloved Wilderness Lodge  .  I guess you have probably figured out that we are all pretty passionate about this place.  Other than the usual secrets that people have talked about on this thread, I probably can't add to the list.  But this is what we enjoy:  

If the weather is nice we walk over to Fort Wilderness. We enjoy seeing the EWP at night and just enjoying the beach area.  We love to ring the bell on the way to the villas.  We enjoy going over the the Lodge and sitting in all the different areas, same thing at the villas also.  We try to do 1 breakfast at WCC, and we really enjoy Roaring Forks.  We often take the boat over to CR and ride the monorail around the world at night. Will the Christmas decorations be up while you are there?  I would love to watch them do that.  

But for us, just driving under the archway on the way to WL is enough to make my heart go pitter patter (am I sick or what??).

But be careful, you might become one of us  .


----------



## blossomz

I agree..that archway definitely means we're home!  And of course..we have to ring the bell...every time we go by!!  I love sitting by the fire and rocking in the rockers.  I also love coming in late at night when it is so quiet except for the music and look for the one rocking chair that Walt supposedly comes to sit in!  And that wonderful windowseat!!...We also love the bubbles in the quiet pool!  And of course..we always look for wildlife!  The lizards, the bunnies, the birds, the ducks that join us in the pool and once we even crossed paths with a snake!  Can't wait to be back!  Too many wonderful things to think of!!  Take me away.......


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi haleynskye'smom !  Nice to see you post here !   
Glad u got all your dates---I'm sure you will all have a fantastic time !

I'm with everyone else on the arch....love it !


----------



## diznyfanatic

WELCOME HOME to all the new Groupies and a hearty congratulation to those who got their requested dates!  Also sending lots of moosedust to those still waiting.   

Did we ever decide which spot at our Lodge for everyone to take the Groupie picture from when there?


----------



## Granny

haleynskye'smom said:


> As you can see I dont post very often but I wanted to let you all know that you all have convinced me to try your wonderful home and I will be staying there Nov 14-21  (just finished my 7 mon. day by day calls today to make sure)  I have been following this thread all week because I am soooo excited but I didnt want to jinx my chances by posting.  Well, today it is official.  My entire stay has been changed over.


Congratulations!!  

That will be a great time at VWL.  The decorations will pretty much be up for the holidays and the weather will be wonderful, I'm sure.  And if you've already stayed at WL, you pretty much know what to expect at VWL.  Same basic theming extended over to the villas, with the added amenities of a DVC resort.  

I'm sure you'll have a wonderful trip!  Enjoy the planning and anticipation.


----------



## squitty

Hi All

I have just been looking through this great thread.

We are new DVC members and bought at VWL because out of all the resorts we visited, we felt more at home here. We are off for our first trip home on September 17th for 4 nights, we arrive earlier but we are off on our first DCL too. 

After reading some of the posts on here I am sure we have made the right choice in choosing the VWL for our home resort.
During our stay it will be our 20th wedding anniversary, I am sure staying here will make it all the more special.


----------



## Granny

squitty said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have just been looking through this great thread.
> 
> We are new DVC members and bought at VWL because out of all the resorts we visited, we felt more at home here. We are off for our first trip home on September 17th for 4 nights, we arrive earlier but we are off on our first DCL too.
> 
> After reading some of the posts on here I am sure we have made the right choice in choosing the VWL for our home resort.
> During our stay it will be our 20th wedding anniversary, I am sure staying here will make it all the more special.



Congratulations on joining DVC.  Your first DVC trip sounds like it will indeed be a wonderful one.

Oh, and...






September should be a wonderful time.  Still warm, but very nice with lower park crowds.  And including a DCL trip should make for a great overall trip.  Be sure to let us know how your trip went when it's over!


----------



## tiggercrew

Thank you all for the wonderful pictures!  I love looking at this beautiful place.  We leave for the villas in a little less than 5 weeks...I can't wait.  It is by far our favorite resort.  

If I can ever figure out how to post pictures I'll try to add to the collection...maybe my DD14 can teach me.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, lots of new groupies!!  YAY .  I have my sigs turned off, but for those who don't have a moose yet, snag one!  

*And Welcome Home to all you who own here at the VWL!*


----------



## lenshanem

Did we have a list going on who all will be there for the holidays?  

We'll be there NYE week.


----------



## haleynskye'smom

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome.  Im still on cloud 9 about our VWL reservations.  This will be our third Thanksgiving break and even though we are not spending Turkey Day in the World, we consider this almost as much of a tradition as pumpkin pie. Again thanks for sharing in my excitement.  My children have learned just to act excited for me.  They love WDW but the planning is my cup of tea and they just shake their heads.   I just cant imagine.


----------



## Muushka

lenshanem said:


> Did we have a list going on who all will be there for the holidays?
> 
> We'll be there NYE week.



Yes, there is a list on this thread somewhere  .  I have dial-up, it would take me forever.  Hopefully some kind Groupie with a fast connection can sift through the posts for us  .

We will be there from Dec 23 thru Dec 27  .


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> Yes, there is a list on this thread somewhere  .  I have dial-up, it would take me forever.  Hopefully some kind Groupie with a fast connection can sift through the posts for us  .
> 
> We will be there from Dec 23 thru Dec 27  .



Thanks to MAGICinMYHEART for posting this WAAAAAAY back, so I hope this is the most recent list.  I will also edit my original post to include this information *so please feel free to add any other dates and I'll keep the original first post updated:*

Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during 2007-2008:

Kickapoo Joie Juice-December 1-7, 2007
Officer Tigger-December 1-9, 2007
Dsneygirl-December 2-7, 2007
Disney Ron-December 8-15, 2007
Bobbiwoz-December 9-12, 2007
Magicalmcwho-December 9-22, 2007
Lodgeloafer-Dec 12th thru the 19th. 2007
Newfamilyman-December 15-21, 2007
Ammo-December 16-21, 2007
MAGICinMYHEART-December 16-20, 2007
Boudreauz0-December 16-22, 2007
KristineN-December 16-27, 2007
Muushka-December 23-27, 2007
TheBeadPirate-December 23-27, 2007
Tabetha-December 24-29, 2007
Lenshanem-December 30-January 4, 2008
Peepster-December 23-January 2, 2008
Diznyfanatic-January 1-4, 2008
Lodgeloafer-May 1-5, 2007


----------



## ammo

diznyfanatic said:


> Thanks to MAGICinMYHEART for posting this WAAAAAAY back, so I hope this is the most recent list.  I will also edit my original post to include this information *so please feel free to add any other dates and I'll keep the original first post updated:*



You can add us for December 16-21.  I am already weary of the wait!


----------



## ammo

Here is a warm thought as I look ahead to those chilly December nights.


----------



## ammo

... because you never know when the winter Villas will look like this.


----------



## squitty

Granny said:


> Congratulations on joining DVC.  Your first DVC trip sounds like it will indeed be a wonderful one.
> 
> Oh, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September should be a wonderful time.  Still warm, but very nice with lower park crowds.  And including a DCL trip should make for a great overall trip.  Be sure to let us know how your trip went when it's over!




Thank you so much for the Welcome Granny....of course I will be back and let you all now how it went.


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to all the new groupies!!

Ammo, love the pics!


----------



## Granny

ammo said:


> ... because you never know when the winter Villas will look like this.



ammo....thanks for posting the great pix.  Love the detail in that fireplace grill!


----------



## lenshanem

diznyfanatic said:


> Thanks to MAGICinMYHEART for posting this WAAAAAAY back, so I hope this is the most recent list.  I will also edit my original post to include this information *so please feel free to add any other dates and I'll keep the original first post updated:*
> 
> Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during December 2007:
> 
> Kickapoo Joie Juice-December 1-7, 2007
> Officer Tigger-December 1-9, 2007
> Dsneygirl-December 2-7, 2007
> Disney Ron-December 8-15, 2007
> Bobbiwoz-December 9-12, 2007
> Magicalmcwho-December 9-22, 2007
> Newfamilyman-December 15-21, 2007
> MAGICinMYHEART-December 16-20, 2007
> Boudreauz0-December 16-22, 2007
> KristineN-December 16-27, 2007
> Muushka-December 23-27, 2007
> TheBeadPirate-December 23-27, 2007
> Tabetha-December 24-29, 2007
> Lenshanem-December 30-January 4, 2008
> Peepster-December 23-January 2, 2008
> Diznyfanatic-January 1-4, 2008




Thanks for bumping that up!


----------



## diznyfanatic

ammo said:


> You can add us for December 16-21.  I am already weary of the wait!



ammo - Thanks for the awesome pictures and I will get your dates added to the list!  



			
				Granny said:
			
		

> Love the detail in that fireplace grill!



Me too Granny.  The theming and detail at our beloved Lodge is Disney at it's best, in my opinion.  I also love AKL for this reason and was not at all surprised to learn that the same architect designed both Lodges.  He is also responsible for Disney's Grand California Hotel.

Did a little digging and found this information about Peter H. Dominick, Jr the esteemed Denver architect of the Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Grand California Hotel:

http://www.4240architecture.com/about/leadership/

Check out the Projects > Hospitality links on the left to read more.


----------



## Granny

diz....that's a great link...thanks!! 

In fact, I liked it so much that I'm copying the WL verbiage here:



> _At the heart of Disney World, guests of the Wilderness Lodge discover architectural storytelling at its best. They drive up a long road winding through a forest of soaring pines, occasionally getting glimpses of their destination through the trees. They pass under a tall bundled-log archway and embark on a resort experience where the unspoiled wilderness of the Pacific Northwest embraces the rustic Early American National Park Service architecture. From its steep sloping roofs with dormers and large chimneys down to the log, timber and stone interiors rich with crafted details, the Wilderness Lodge is designed to resemble an old timber lodge.
> 
> 
> As guests enter at the second level, they can look over the treetops to the vast expanse of adjacent Bay Lake and its many islands. Building services and parking were located discreetly below the entry level. The grand seven-story-tall lobby is structured with four six-story high columns of bundled log, a baldachino where wildlife from various ecozones are carved into the columns' tops. This vast atrium space also showcases two 55-feet-tall totems that depict stories of the Haida Indians and an 82-foot rock fireplace that recreates the geologic stratas of the Grand Canyon. In the lobby, a spring emerges from the floor and cataracts down through the courtyard, flowing into a swimming pool and finally into the lake. At the edge of the lake, a steam geyser erupts at regular intervals imitating Old Faithful._



They have a nice way of describing our home, don't they?


----------



## ammo

diznyfanatic said:


> Did a little digging and found this information about Peter H. Dominick, Jr the esteemed Denver architect of the Wilderness Lodge, Animal Kingdom Lodge and the Grand California Hotel:
> 
> http://www.4240architecture.com/about/leadership/
> 
> Check out the Projects > Hospitality links on the left to read more.



diznyfanatic -- thanks for posting that great link!  There are some wonderful pictures to go along with the background information in the case study.  Dominick has Art Vandelay's dream job!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Not going in December 2007 but plan to December 2008.
Can hardly wait!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Granny said:


> diz....that's a great link...thanks!!
> 
> In fact, I liked it so much that I'm copying the WL verbiage here:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a nice way of describing our home, don't they?



You're very welcome Granny.  Thank you for posting that wonderful description.  It certainly creates a detailed visual image and really is a lovely and befitting description of our home.  



			
				ammo said:
			
		

> diznyfanatic -- thanks for posting that great link! There are some wonderful pictures to go along with the background information in the case study. Dominick has Art Vandelay's dream job!



You're also very welcome, and thank YOU for the information about the case study pictures.  Just breathtaking!  I didn't initially remember the reference to Art Vandelay, but after a little searching, I agree that Art (& George!!) would love to have this dream job on their resume!


----------



## lodgeloafer

I will be going Dec 12th thru the 19th. 2007
As well as May 1st thru 5th. 2007

My husband and I love the Lodge.  We were looking at the DVC for a while, husband was not interested till the Villas at the Lodge opened up, then it was a no brainer.  Love Love Love the Lodge.  It is sure our home away from home.  My husband looks forward to seeing the Cast Members when we arrive.  He has gotten to know some of the regulars on our last few visits.
They even know our names when we return.  Boy that makes us feel really Welcome. 

Thanks for this great thread.  Learned lots of good stuff.  Just when you think you know everything, somethings pops up 

Thanks a Million


----------



## Granny

lodgeloafer....thanks for posting here.  You are among kindred spirits!!

By the way, I love your user name.  Sounds like a good description of me from time to time!


----------



## bzzelady

Here are my contributions...

The bunny my daughter fed and conversed with every morning last June







A great wildflower shot out in front of the main lodge






my towel swans in the villa


----------



## KathyRN137

KathyRN137 said:


> Groupies:
> 
> Please keep that Moose Dust coming!!
> I've got half the nights I need for my November vacation at VWL...waitlisted for four more!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Kathy




_Got one more night!!_ (Thanks to the Moose Dust, I'm sure!)

EGADS, this is nervewracking.....

Thanks again, Groupies!

Kathy


----------



## diznyfanatic

bzzelady - Oh my gosh...your pictures are wonderful!  They depict so well what we love so much about our home!  Thank you for sharing them!   

KathyRN137 - Congrats and more moosedust coming your way!


----------



## bzzelady

Found one more for all of you...







Can all of tell that I just learned how to upload from Photobucket tonight???


----------



## squitty

I have just found some photos of WL that we took last year, just before we decided to buy here.

















Hope it's ok to post them on here.


----------



## jimmytammy

Loving all the pictures everybody.  Moose Dust to all in hopes of a good day ahead.


----------



## MLK-RI

A few photos to get our day going...

A cormorant on the boat dock - "This way to the Lodge."






The walk toward the lodge from the boat.







And our duck friends enjoying the pool before everyone wakes up.






Have a magical day everyone.


----------



## bzzelady

Your pictures are wonderful and a great way to start the day!

Moose dust was sprinkled on me again this morning...my waitlist for a 1 BDR at our home was granted for Thanksgiving week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

bzzelady said:


> Your pictures are wonderful and a great way to start the day!
> 
> Moose dust was sprinkled on me again this morning...my waitlist for a 1 BDR at our home was granted for Thanksgiving week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The pictures are all great!  Thanks to all!!

Wahooo!!  The Moose says:


----------



## blossomz

Thank you -thank you-thank you!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Those are all gorgeous pictures, thanks all!

DH doesn't post, but he's a VWL groupie.   We were chatting with the DVC guide at Epcot and she and I were waxing enthusiastic about the AKV, DH pipes up with "Of course, VWL is the best."  She, the guide, used to work there and agreed that it's her favorite as well.

Bobbi


----------



## diznyfanatic

50 years Too! said:


> Not going in December 2007 but plan to December 2008.
> Can hardly wait!



50 years Too - Do you want me to add you to the list as December 2008?

The list should be current, so if anyone else would like me to add dates, I'll be happy to.   

Thanks to everyone who has shared such wonderful pictures of our home.  I can never get enough!

Bobbi - Although we also love AKL, I agree with your DH too!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love all the pics guys !!!!  I wanna be there !

I dug up this pic from July 2003 (pre digital camera days so quality might not be too good) during a really fun dinner at Whispering Canyon.  Our server was Hickory and she was a blast !  She really made the dinner special---so much so, that we had to get our pic with her.   I've eaten at WC at least 5 times or more since 2003 and have never seen her again ?   Anyone ever have Hickory as their server ?  I miss her !

Hickory (awesome CM !)


----------



## eliza61

MLK-RI, really great pictures!


----------



## ddhoeg

Hi Groupies, 

I have lurked on this thread for a while now, but haven't officially "come out" to date.  Just wanted to share some of my favorite lodge pics this evening!  Maybe you guys can judge whether I qualify as a groupie and then show me the secret moose handshake if I pass.














Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

*Christmas at the Lodge!!  My favorite time of year!!*

I don't know what the secret handshake is, but welcome!

So glad you 'came out' so to speak 

Grab a Moose!!  Make yourself comfortable!

PS love the pics


----------



## mickeyschickie

blossomz said:


> I agree..that archway definitely means we're home!  And of course..we have to ring the bell...every time we go by!!  I love sitting by the fire and rocking in the rockers.  I also love coming in late at night when it is so quiet except for the music and look for the one rocking chair that Walt supposedly comes to sit in!  And that wonderful windowseat!!...We also love the bubbles in the quiet pool!  And of course..we always look for wildlife!  The lizards, the bunnies, the birds, the ducks that join us in the pool and once we even crossed paths with a snake!  Can't wait to be back!  Too many wonderful things to think of!!  Take me away.......


I have just found this thread and read the entire thing this evening!!! Please elaborate on Walt's Rocking chair...I have not heard of this phenomena before...
Nicki


----------



## blossomz

I once was talking to a member services castmember and he was telling us all about fascinating trivia about the lodge.  He told us how it was blessed by native americans and it truly is a very spiritual place.  He said there have been castmembers who insist they have seen the spirit of Walt rocking in front of the fire in the Iron Spike room. So everytime we come in...late at night..we sneak in quietly.. and peek around the corner to see if Walt just might be visiting our beloved lodge.  They say it is because his train is there...  How cool is that!!

By the way..can someone tell me how to add a photo to the post?  I have a great photo of the "bear" from out in the water!


----------



## ammo

blossomz said:


> By the way..can someone tell me how to add a photo to the post?  I have a great photo of the "bear" from out in the water!



First you need to upload your picture to the internet.  I use Photobucket, but there are other good sites out there.

Next, you need to resize the photo to meet disboard restrictions (they are enforced no more rigorously than WDW's heelie ban, but pages generally load more quickly for others if you resize).

Finally, you insert the picture into your post.  That requires you to copy the URL for your picture (Photobucket provides the address, and I am sure the same is true for other hosting sites).  Then, in the body of your post, click on the icon that looks like a mountain range (next to the "insert e-mail link" icon).  The tool will prompt you to provide the URL of the image, which you simply paste into the box.

Voila!  You are now the proud poster of a glimpse of "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge."  Good luck.


----------



## ddhoeg

Muushka said:


> *Christmas at the Lodge!!  My favorite time of year!!*
> 
> I don't know what the secret handshake is, but welcome!
> 
> So glad you 'came out' so to speak
> 
> Grab a Moose!!  Make yourself comfortable!
> 
> PS love the pics




Glad you liked them!  Where is the groupie logo located so I can add to my sig?

Now that I'm out, here's a few more favs:
















Good night groupies!


----------



## Granny

ddhoeg...great pix...thanks for sharing!! 



			
				ddhoeg said:
			
		

> Where is the groupie logo located so I can add to my sig?


 Just grab the logo off anyone's signature and use the URL in the "Properties" after right-clicking on it.  Really the same process you used to post your pictures except instead of using Photobucket as your source you use whereever the signature image came from.

You edit your signature through the User CP option.  

Glad you decided to join us and post the pictures.


----------



## MLK-RI

Ooohh Love the Lodge during the Christmas holidays, ddhoeg thanks for sharing!

Just a good morning to you all and here's a view out our balcony one morning seeing the sun breaking onto the main lodge roof. This side of the Villas looks basically at the bus stop but it's great for seeing birds in the trees and watching folks coming/going and riding bikes on the "trails".


----------



## Muushka

Ahhhhh, morning sunrise at VWL.  Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## gnome1b

Hi Everyone,
   I can't believe there are so many VWL Groupies on here!!
Well add me to the list!!
I bought back in 2000 and then a year later added on a small contract.
It really is so relaxing and peaceful that I look forward to spending time ther away from the parks! I spent a week there last September in the Hotel part (Because I had no more points to use) and stayed in club level, just to see what it's like. Wherever you stay at that resort it's excellent...but I would totally pass on the club level and would rather stay in the Villas anytime!

Brad

P.S. I forgot to add that I'll be going back home the end of June.
June 23 - June 29
I can hardly wait!


----------



## blossomz

]First you need to upload your picture to the internet.  I use Photobucket, but there are other good sites out there.

Next, you need to resize the photo to meet disboard restrictions (they are enforced no more rigorously than WDW's heelie ban, but pages generally load more quickly for others if you resize).

Finally, you insert the picture into your post.  That requires you to copy the URL for your picture (Photobucket provides the address, and I am sure the same is true for other hosting sites).  Then, in the body of your post, click on the icon that looks like a mountain range (next to the "insert e-mail link" icon).  The tool will prompt you to provide the URL of the image, which you simply paste into the box.

Voila!  You are now the proud poster of a glimpse of "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge."  Good luck.[/QUOTE]

OK..here goes...
Can you see our "bear"?






[/IMG]


----------



## MaryJ

blossomz said:


> ]First you need to upload your picture to the internet.  I use Photobucket, but there are other good sites out there.
> 
> Next, you need to resize the photo to meet disboard restrictions (they are enforced no more rigorously than WDW's heelie ban, but pages generally load more quickly for others if you resize).
> 
> Finally, you insert the picture into your post.  That requires you to copy the URL for your picture (Photobucket provides the address, and I am sure the same is true for other hosting sites).  Then, in the body of your post, click on the icon that looks like a mountain range (next to the "insert e-mail link" icon).  The tool will prompt you to provide the URL of the image, which you simply paste into the box.
> 
> Voila!  You are now the proud poster of a glimpse of "Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge."  Good luck.



OK..here goes...
Can you see our "bear"?






[/IMG][/QUOTE]
Seeing the bear is my favorite part of riding the boat on Bay Lake at night!  I always try to point it out to people!


----------



## lenshanem

I don't see the bear. Help!  

Although, I did see a Mickey shadow on the three totems on the left???


----------



## blossomz

lenshanem said:


> I don't see the bear. Help!
> 
> Although, I did see a Mickey shadow on the three totems on the left???



OK...the 2 lights at the top are the eyes.  The middle is a nose- think large bear nose.  Look carefully and you will see it!

Oh my gosh!  There is a mickey shadow!!


----------



## Granny

lenshanem said:


> I don't see the bear. Help!



Shan...does this help?







Note to self:  OMG, do NOT give up your day job!!


----------



## tiggercrew

Oh, I really like the bear!  I have to believe that was part of the architect's plans.


----------



## MLK-RI

Fantastic - I never saw the bear before- Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Shan...does this help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self:  OMG, do NOT give up your day job!!


Granny

Go to the animation drawing deal at MGM and get signed up  Looks a bit like Pooh to me.


----------



## ransom

jimmytammy said:


> Granny
> 
> Go to the animation drawing deal at MGM and get signed up  Looks a bit like Pooh to me.



Only on a Disney website would you be able to say something looks like "Pooh" and not be extremely insulting!


----------



## jimmytammy

ransom said:


> Only on a Disney website would you be able to say something looks like "Pooh" and not be extremely insulting!



I thought about that after posting, then I thought, Granny will know what I mean...I hope??  No pun intended, Granny


----------



## bobbiwoz

"Pooh is a bear!" I hope you're not picking on Granny!

Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wow !  The hidden bear is really cool !!!


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> Only on a Disney website would you be able to say something looks like "Pooh" and not be extremely insulting!



   

Almost spit up my coffee reading this!  Fortunately, I'm not awake enough to generate that much effort.  

Actually, I'm just happy that you guys haven't laughed me off the boards with my crude drawing.  Obviously, I don't have the hang of drawing with a mouse.  


To add a bit to the "hidden bear", I've heard some others refer to the two wings of rooms as the bear's arms.  That seems a bit of a stretch to me but then again I can never look at 5 stars in the sky and see an entire person or animal either.


----------



## lenshanem

Thanks Granny.  

(And it does kinda look like Pooh!)


----------



## Muushka

Good evening, fellow Groupies.  I have dug way down deep into my old film (what the heck is that ) files and pulled out our favorites.  

These pictures are pretty old, circa 1995.  And yes, WL used to do a lot more for Christmas, and we have the pictures to prove it!  Even the WL GINGERBREAD HOUSE!!  Although it is still very lovely at Christmas, just not quite as fluffy.

Here are the first 3


----------



## Muushka

Here are the next 3.  That top one was one of our best WL moments.  Christmas, sitting above that beautiful music and the bottom one shows how much they used to decorate the courtyard.


----------



## Muushka

Here are the next 3.  Can you tell we really like those night shots and those chimneys.  I keep whining about the chimneys being different.  It is because that picture in the upper left hand corner hangs in our dining room and I see it everyday.  Notice the inside of the chimney on the left has a lot of texture, you can see the stones.  They did something to them and now that area is all flat and uninteresting. 
Can you tell I don't do well with change??


----------



## Muushka

Sorry, I got on a photograph roll, but this is the last, I promise.  Well there is 1 more, but I have to shrink it down first.


----------



## Muushka

Last one.  This is our computer wallpaper.  Lots of black areas for icons!  We shot it thru a filter and kind of liked the results.  This is the only digital.  Ok.  I am going to bed.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## blossomz

Wow..I had no idea about Christmas!  That was beautiful!!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

What is the proper procedure to becoming a goupie?
I took the first step and bought VWL.
Second step booked week after Thanksgiving!  
Third step is to get moosed....(watch out for the pooh) How do I do that?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## jimmytammy

DISNEY FIX said:


> What is the proper procedure to becoming a goupie?
> I took the first step and bought VWL.
> Second step booked week after Thanksgiving!
> Third step is to get moosed....(watch out for the pooh) How do I do that?
> Thanks
> Chris



Chris

I would say you are pretty much "official" after all that.  But I will send some Moose Dust your way to bump start you 

Welcome to the VWL groupies!


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> What is the proper procedure to becoming a goupie?
> I took the first step and bought VWL.
> Second step booked week after Thanksgiving!
> Third step is to get moosed....(watch out for the pooh) How do I do that?
> Thanks
> Chris



Another VWL Groupie!!  Ammo, on post #769, did a great job of describing the procedure.  I have my sigs on and I'll be looking for your brand spanking new Moose!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Good evening, fellow Groupies.  I have dug way down deep into my old film (what the heck is that ) files and pulled out our favorites.
> 
> These pictures are pretty old, circa 1995.  And yes, WL used to do a lot more for Christmas, and we have the pictures to prove it!  Even the WL GINGERBREAD HOUSE!!  Although it is still very lovely at Christmas, just not quite as fluffy.


Muushka...thanks for the great photos!!  Nicely transfered to digital.  

I've seen other photos of WL at Christmas in years gone by, and it is evident they have dialed back the decorations quite a bit.  When we went this last time at Christmas it was our first time at that time of the year, so we had nothing to compare it to.  We found it to be very nicely decorated, but not as elaborate as what they had several years ago.  

Here's a picture of the giant Christmas Village they used to have on display in 1999:







Pretty cool looking, but nowhere in sight this past Christmas.  Still, we have absolutely no complaints about the ambience of WL during the holidays.  In fact, I think I probably prefer it to be a little less "in my face" in keeping with the feel of the whole resort.


----------



## ransom

Thank you for posting those pictures!

I'm not eligible to be an official VWL groupie, since I have been unsuccessful in finding a VWL contract (in fact, in the last two days NO VWL contracts have come on the market at all, but dozens of contracts for the others have!).

So I'm stuck in Little Mermaid mode, looking on and saying, "I wish I could be a part of that world."  

It's torture to see those pictures, but it's also inspiring!  Maybe my perfect contract will come along soon.


----------



## MLK-RI

Muushka - Great Pix thanks, I love the chimneys and waterfalls at night also.

Disney Fix - Welcome aboard!

Well groupies it is absolutely pouring rain here in RI so I thought a little WL Geyser in the bright blue sky would help.

















Have a great day!


----------



## gppnj

ransom said:


> Only on a Disney website would you be able to say something looks like "Pooh" and not be extremely insulting!



I was looking at a Tupperware catalog yesterday. They sell a Winnie the Pooh-themed child's plastic dinnerware set called "My First Pooh." The jokes write themselves.


----------



## MLK-RI

Hey Ransom - You love the lodge? You're a groupie!  Sending moose dust your way for a nice contract so you can also call it home!


----------



## ransom

gppnj said:


> I was looking at a Tupperware catalog yesterday. They sell a Winnie the Pooh-themed child's plastic dinnerware set called "My First Pooh." The jokes write themselves.



   

Oh, that's priceless!  I'll have to see if we have one of those, to show DW.


----------



## ransom

MLK-RI said:


> Hey Ransom - You love the lodge? You're a groupie!  Sending moose dust your way for a nice contract so you can also call it home!



Thank you kindly!  Here's hoping!


----------



## ddhoeg

Granny said:


> Muushka...thanks for the great photos!!  Nicely transfered to digital.
> 
> I've seen other photos of WL at Christmas in years gone by, and it is evident they have dialed back the decorations quite a bit.  When we went this last time at Christmas it was our first time at that time of the year, so we had nothing to compare it to.  We found it to be very nicely decorated, but not as elaborate as what they had several years ago.
> 
> Here's a picture of the giant Christmas Village they used to have on display in 1999:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty cool looking, but nowhere in sight this past Christmas.  Still, we have absolutely no complaints about the ambience of WL during the holidays.  In fact, I think I probably prefer it to be a little less "in my face" in keeping with the feel of the whole resort.




The GF used to have a similar village and train display on the second floor level (going out to the monorail) which I don't remember seeing in several years.  I guess Disney has scaled down on decor in general?  Still, the lodge is amazing around the holidays.  I wish we were going this year!!  I'm jealous of all the lucky mooses who are.


----------



## Granny

ransom said:


> Thank you for posting those pictures!
> 
> I'm not eligible to be an official VWL groupie, since I have been unsuccessful in finding a VWL contract (in fact, in the last two days NO VWL contracts have come on the market at all, but dozens of contracts for the others have!).
> 
> So I'm stuck in Little Mermaid mode, looking on and saying, "I wish I could be a part of that world."
> 
> It's torture to see those pictures, but it's also inspiring!  Maybe my perfect contract will come along soon.



Ransom....MLK-RI is absolutely right.  You don't have to be a member of VWL to be a groupie.  You don't even have to have ever visited WL for that matter.  "VWL Groupies" are an open enrollment bunch and we welcome everyone who has a hankering to join. 

Good luck on finding that VWL contract....have you contacted the resale broker(s) directly to let them know your interest?    

Oftentimes they will put you on their "notify immediately" list if they see a contract that fits you. 

Here's the powerful Moose Dust Dance to help your VWL wishes come true!


----------



## ransom

Granny said:


> Ransom....MLK-RI is absolutely right.  You don't have to be a member of VWL to be a groupie.  You don't even have to have ever visited WL for that matter.  "VWL Groupies" are an open enrollment bunch and we welcome everyone who has a hankering to join.
> 
> Good luck on finding that VWL contract....have you contacted the resale broker(s) directly to let them know your interest?
> 
> Oftentimes they will put you on their "notify immediately" list if they see a contract that fits you.
> 
> Here's the powerful Moose Dust Dance to help your VWL wishes come true!



  Thank you!  

I did contact the three resale places I see most often mentioned.  I've gotten some communication from two of them; the third hasn't responded to my attempts over the last week.  I guess I should try again, and see what happens.  Thank you for the reminder and the Moose Dust Dance.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Good luck being on the hunt, ransom.
Is there another way of doing mutliple signature signs? Point me in the right direction. I have the pics on my computer ready to go.....
Thanks
Chris


----------



## jimmytammy

ransom said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I did contact the three resale places I see most often mentioned.  I've gotten some communication from two of them; the third hasn't responded to my attempts over the last week.  I guess I should try again, and see what happens.  Thank you for the reminder and the Moose Dust Dance.



Sending Moose Dust your way in hopes that right contract falls in place for you.  And if you are on this thread, you are already a groupie


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow!  I never saw the gingerbread villages at WL!  Thanks for the pictures.

Bobbi


----------



## ransom

Thank you for all the moose dust, fellow VWL Groupies! 

Maybe now next week will bring something great in the resale scene...


----------



## MLK-RI

Good Monday Morning!
  We had he extreme pleasure of being able to share with our friends and on our last trip the anticipation of driving up to the lodge in the Magical Express bus was really fun. Everyone was very excited and it makes it special for us to see it all through the eyes of someone who hasn't ever been there.





Makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Granny

MLK-RI said:


> Good Monday Morning!
> We had he extreme pleasure of being able to share with our friends and on our last trip the anticipation of driving up to the lodge in the Magical Express bus was really fun. Everyone was very excited and it makes it special for us to see it all through the eyes of someone who hasn't ever been there.
> 
> Makes me smile just thinking about it.



We will be taking some guests this trip for the first time, and are looking forward to their reaction as well.  They are teenagers, so not sure if they'll think it's cool to show amazement.  That's okay...I still have the same reaction every time I drive up that road anyway!


----------



## keliblue

Granny said:


> We will be taking some guests this trip for the first time, and are looking forward to their reaction as well. They are teenagers, so not sure if they'll think it's cool to show amazement. That's okay...I still have the same reaction every time I drive up that road anyway!


 
We are also taking along teenagers on our Sept. trip.. I am sure we will get a great reaction especially since we are 4 deep in a room at POP Century for the first  night  Sharing that small bathroom will NOT be fun


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> We are also taking along teenagers on our Sept. trip.. I am sure we will get a great reaction especially since we are 4 deep in a room at POP Century for the first  night  Sharing that small bathroom will NOT be fun



What a great way to get them to appreciate the DVC accommodations though!! Very clever!  

We actually will be staying at BWV but you bet I'll be showing off our beloved WL/VWL too!  My guess is that their parent won't be too thrilled with me turning their kids into WDW addicts!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> We will be taking some guests this trip for the first time, and are looking forward to their reaction as well.  They are teenagers, so not sure if they'll think it's cool to show amazement.  That's okay...I still have the same reaction every time I drive up that road anyway!




I still get that warm fuzzy feeling everytime I drive under the sign, then I start to swell up(pride or tears) once the Lodge is in view.  Then we are on  the rest of the trip.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> We will be taking some guests this trip for the first time, and are looking forward to their reaction as well.  They are teenagers, so not sure if they'll think it's cool to show amazement.  That's okay...I still have the same reaction every time I drive up that road anyway!



Even my terrorist were impressed.  Upon arrival my 16 year olds declared the resort "Phat".  Which I have been assured is about as cool as it gets.


----------



## bpmorley

jimmytammy said:


> I still get that warm fuzzy feeling everytime I drive under the sign, then I start to swell up(pride or tears) once the Lodge is in view.  Then we are on  the rest of the trip.



I always get that "Thank God we're finally here" feeling and I get it at any disney resort


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Even my terrorist were impressed.  Upon arrival my 16 year olds declared the resort "Phat".  Which I have been assured is about as cool as it gets.



  I knew your wrote it before I read who wrote it


----------



## MaryJ

Every muscle in my body just relaxes as soon as we go under the archway....and they stay that way the entire time we're there!


----------



## wirki

I have read through most of this thread and get such a wonderful feeling.  I tear up every time we arrive at the lodge. We love WL and always feel like we are HOME when we get there.  I can not wait till we sell our house in Chicago and move to Cleveland.  Only because the money we save can be spent on getting a small contract for WL. So heres hoping our house sells soon. 

Can't wait to be there in November.  Just called day by day and got November 24th-30th.


----------



## Granny

wirki said:


> Can't wait to be there in November.  Just called day by day and got November 24th-30th.


 Great job snagging that reservation.  You will have a great time.

I have a feeling that the guard is used to people tearing up as they pass through.  Probably has a big box of Kleenex if anyone ever asks!!  



> I can not wait till we sell our house in Chicago and move to Cleveland.  Only because the money we save can be spent on getting a small contract for WL. So heres hoping our house sells soon.



Hey, Moose Dust works on anything that gets you closer to a DVC contract!!



​


----------



## blossomz

Well...we had such an exciting day I have to share!   We actually are BCV owners, but have only once stayed there.  We are truly lodge people...thus a groupie!  ANyway,  we have always wanted to "trade" our points in for Wilderness Lodge.  Our guide called and unbelievably... she had points available!!!  So we bit and we purchased (my sister and I) 2 contracts of 210 each!  So now we are official lodgers!!  Woo hoo!!!      Ok.. so now we need to sell our BCV contracts (1 @ 150, the other 210).  Who knows the best advice when it comes to resale?  WE would like to sell asap to recoup the new points!  So fellow moosers...what advice can you give us?


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Well...we had such an exciting day I have to share!   We actually are BCV owners, but have only once stayed there.  We are truly lodge people...thus a groupie!  ANyway,  we have always wanted to "trade" our points in for Wilderness Lodge.  Our guide called and unbelievably... she had points available!!!  So we bit and we purchased (my sister and I) 2 contracts of 210 each!  So now we are official lodgers!!  Woo hoo!!!



Oh YEAH!!! CONGRATULATIONS and 






     




> Ok.. so now we need to sell our BCV contracts (1 @ 150, the other 210).  Who knows the best advice when it comes to resale?  WE would like to sell asap to recoup the new points!  So fellow moosers...what advice can you give us?


  I think TTS (site sponsor at the link at the top of this page) is probably a very good source.  Yes, you could sell on e-bay or other sites but I personally would feel better using someone who is an expert in DVC resales.

Looks like a lot of BCV contracts out there but my guess is that they move pretty well.  Good luck on the sale of your points, and very cool that you and your sister are Lodge Owners!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Well...we had such an exciting day I have to share!   We actually are BCV owners, but have only once stayed there.  We are truly lodge people...thus a groupie!  ANyway,  we have always wanted to "trade" our points in for Wilderness Lodge.  Our guide called and unbelievably... she had points available!!!  So we bit and we purchased (my sister and I) 2 contracts of 210 each!  So now we are official lodgers!!  Woo hoo!!!      Ok.. so now we need to sell our BCV contracts (1 @ 150, the other 210).  Who knows the best advice when it comes to resale?  WE would like to sell asap to recoup the new points!  So fellow moosers...what advice can you give us?



*Welcome Home blossomz!!!

And I might add, you have great taste in DVC resorts *


----------



## ammo

blossomz said:


> Well...we had such an exciting day I have to share!   We actually are BCV owners, but have only once stayed there.  We are truly lodge people...thus a groupie!  ANyway,  we have always wanted to "trade" our points in for Wilderness Lodge.  Our guide called and unbelievably... she had points available!!!  So we bit and we purchased (my sister and I) 2 contracts of 210 each!  So now we are official lodgers!!  Woo hoo!!!      Ok.. so now we need to sell our BCV contracts (1 @ 150, the other 210).  Who knows the best advice when it comes to resale?  WE would like to sell asap to recoup the new points!  So fellow moosers...what advice can you give us?



Congratulations!  Good luck with the resale -- I can be of no help (we want more VWL points!).


----------



## blossomz

It's so nice to really mean we're going "home"!!!


----------



## ammo

Diz -- thanks for starting this thread.  As you can see by my post count, I am not an active DISer.  But I keep coming back for the wonderful posts by groupies -- thanks to all for a little taste of Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge (I forget who owns the trademark on this phrase!).


----------



## Granny

ammo said:


> Diz -- thanks for starting this thread.  As you can see by my post count, I am not an active DISer.  But I keep coming back for the wonderful posts by groupies -- thanks to all for a little taste of Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge (I forget who owns the trademark on this phrase!).



No trademarks on phrases, logos or graphics around here.  We welcome one and all to share in our enjoyment of this great resort!  

Tony...you're not an active DISer?  I've got a list of people on the "Smoking Banned" thread who would swear in court to the contrary!!  

This thread is like VWL itself...a peaceful haven from the outside world (or other threads on this board!).


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> Tony...you're not an active DISer?  I've got a list of people on the "Smoking Banned" thread who would swear in court to the contrary!!
> 
> This thread is like VWL itself...a peaceful haven from the outside world (or other threads on this board!).



Guilty as charged!  I ended up there by accident, but then I got stuck trying to steer people away from the idea that Disney is just interested in launching an assault against personal freedoms.  There were so many side alleys in that thread that I couldn't escape until the boards went down temporarily.

But DW will tell you my real motive -- grades are due tomorrow morning and I have been trying to finish off an essay exam in one of my classes.  I am a notorious procrastinator, so approaching deadlines send me looking for anything else to do (I have even been known to do house cleaning rather than finish grading).

It's great to get back to the VWL thread (and to DW -- yes, I just finished my grades)!

By the way Granny, classic Al Gore internet reference!


----------



## ammo

This is the Groupies _& Trivia _Thread after all.    Does anybody know what "Explorers Hall" is?  It is located on the 3rd floor of WL behind the front desk.  I was only on that hallway once and the doors were locked.  Any ideas?


----------



## vwlvette

Just testing signature!!


----------



## vwlvette

try this again


----------



## Granny

ammo said:


> This is the Groupies _& Trivia _Thread after all.    Does anybody know what "Explorers Hall" is?  It is located on the 3rd floor of WL behind the front desk.  I was only on that hallway once and the doors were locked.  Any ideas?



I have a confession to make.  In all our trips to WL/VWL I've never taken the Lodge tour!  

Great question...is it a hall that let's you go explore the room over the drive up area?


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> I have a confession to make.  In all our trips to WL/VWL I've never taken the Lodge tour!
> 
> Great question...is it a hall that let's you go explore the room over the drive up area?



We haven't taken the tour either, so your secret's safe with me!

Here is a picture from the hallway outside of Explorers Hall, which does a better job of situating it than my first attempt.


----------



## Granny

Ah...Explorer's Hall lets you "explore" the attic of the Mercantile store!


----------



## ammo

Granny said:


> Ah...Explorer's Hall lets you "explore" the attic of the Mercantile store!



If it's as mysterious as my attic, then the adventurous name just might apply!


----------



## diznyfanatic

ammo said:


> Diz -- thanks for starting this thread.  As you can see by my post count, I am not an active DISer.  But I keep coming back for the wonderful posts by groupies -- thanks to all for a little taste of Our Beloved Wilderness Lodge (I forget who owns the trademark on this phrase!).



ammo - The pleasure is all mine!  I'm just really happy that our Groupies thread has inspired you to join us and post more often!  Can't think of any better inspiration that our Beloved Wilderness Lodge (a phrase that I hope will never be trademarked and is always public domain    )

A great big Lodge   Home and lots of moosedust to all the new Groupies who have joined us!  We're glad you found us!


----------



## poggs

As a BCV owner who is soon to be a 1st time visiter to VWL, can I ask as to whether the villas have been upgraded to the same levels as the lodge rooms, ie flat panel tv's?


----------



## jimmytammy

poggs said:


> As a BCV owner who is soon to be a 1st time visiter to VWL, can I ask as to whether the villas have been upgraded to the same levels as the lodge rooms, ie flat panel tv's?



Poggs  

I dont think that upgrade on the villas side has happened yet. BTW, welcome to the Groupies.  Sending Moose Dust your way that you have a wonderful 1st stay at VWL!


----------



## wildernessDad

I need a VWL fix!  I just wish that my life wasn't so darn rigid.

I'm crying on your shoulders, I know.  But I figure that you all understand this.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I need a VWL fix!  I just wish that my life wasn't so darn rigid.
> 
> I'm crying on your shoulders, I know.  But I figure that you all understand this.



Awww.  We at the VWL Groupies thread have really big shoulders.  I think you need one of these:




to make you smile.
I hope your day gets better.  When is your next fix?


----------



## keliblue

Here is moose for ya


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Awww.  We at the VWL Groupies thread have really big shoulders.  I think you need one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to make you smile.
> I hope your day gets better.  When is your next fix?



Thank you for the dancing moose!

My next VWL fix will be either in September, if I don't get the AKV ressy, or January if I do.

On another related note, I almost canceled my AKV purchase a while back.  I looked in my closet one morning after I committed to the AKV purchase and saw my WL t-shirt hanging on the hange.  I felt at that instant like I let a friend down.  So I called and canceled but later changed my mind in time.

But VWL is and will be my home.


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


> Here is moose for ya



Nice pic!  Thanks muchly!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad, we are a passionate bunch, aren't we? 

Keli, I LOVE that moose!  I may have to steal that too  .

On an unrelated note, we are looking to rent a TS in the TN mountain area.  I got a response to my request and looked up the TS. YUCK!  Palm Beach Pink decoration for pity sake!  White walls and lots of mirrors.  Light and airey.   In a mountain area!!  What in the world are they thinking??  Give me the moose, the bears, the trees and the dark colors!!!!


----------



## MaryJ

Muushka said:


> wildernessDad, we are a passionate bunch, aren't we?
> 
> Keli, I LOVE that moose!  I may have to steal that too  .
> 
> On an unrelated note, we are looking to rent a TS in the TN mountain area.  I got a response to my request and looked up the TS. YUCK!  Palm Beach Pink decoration for pity sake!  White walls and lots of mirrors.  Light and airey.   In a mountain area!!  What in the world are they thinking??  Give me the moose, the bears, the trees and the dark colors!!!!



Dare I ask the name so I know what to avoid?  We have thought about going there sometime ourselves.  My dream home would be a log home, so no Palm Beach pink for me!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> On another related note, I almost canceled my AKV purchase a while back.  I looked in my closet one morning after I committed to the AKV purchase and saw my WL t-shirt hanging on the hange.  I felt at that instant like I let a friend down.  So I called and canceled but later changed my mind in time.
> 
> But VWL is and will be my home.



I feel like it's OK to belong to both Lodges..afterall..they are cousins in my opinion!  Why not extend our loyalty!   I'm proud to be an owner of both lodges!


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> Dare I ask the name so I know what to avoid?  We have thought about going there sometime ourselves.  My dream home would be a log home, so no Palm Beach pink for me!



Sure, you can ask.  It was a Fairfield resort in Glade, TN.
U.G.L.Y. 
If you look it up, let me know if I was being unkind.


----------



## diznyfanatic

blossomz said:


> I feel like it's OK to belong to both Lodges..afterall..they are cousins in my opinion!  Why not extend our loyalty!   I'm proud to be an owner of both lodges!



I agree blossomz!  While our first love will always be VWL, we also felt a kindred connection to AKV (makes sense I guess, since it is the same architect and all!    ) and we hope to add on there in the future too.

Muushka - If this is the resort you're talking about which shows the images on the right, http://www.redweek.com/resort/P892 , I agree with you.  That is SOOOOOOOOO *not* what I would want a mountain resort to look like!  Thank goodness VWL is so authentically themed!!


----------



## Muushka

> Muushka - If this is the resort you're talking about which shows the images on the right, http://www.redweek.com/resort/P892 , I agree with you. That is SOOOOOOOOO not what I would want a mountain resort to look like! Thank goodness VWL is so authentically themed!!



Yup, that's it all right.  Imagine having to go to central FL to feel like you are in the mountains!


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Here is moose for ya



This is wonderful!
Bobbi

PS.  My enjoyment of the moose extends deep into my past...I had a "Brake for Moose it Could Save your Life" bumper sticker on for years and years.  I did my best to warn all fellow Ohioans, even though as been pointed out to me many times...there are no moose in Ohio!


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> This is wonderful!
> Bobbi
> 
> PS. My enjoyment of the moose extends deep into my past...I had a "Brake for Moose it Could Save your Life" bumper sticker on for years and years. I did my best to warn all fellow Ohioans, even though as been pointed out to me many times...there are no moose in Ohio!


 
I have a "Brake for Moose " sticker too..  and we don't have Moose either    The real kicker is I "live" in Northern California..near lake Tahoe and we bought VWL which is really just like home (I'll have to post a picture). You think we would have picked BCV or BW    No way Jose... There is nothing even close to the feel you get when you walk into the lodge


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, keliblue, post a picture of your home, I'd be happy to see it.

My current Brake for Moose sticker comes from the New Hampshire Dept. of Fish and Wildlife..a present from my family!

We're going to hopefully be at AKV in the middle of Sept have a great Dismeet later in the month...but someday, I do hope to meet you!!!

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

Here is your Happy friday Moose...


----------



## keliblue

Here is a picture of my lodge in the mountains ..


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> wildernessDad, we are a passionate bunch, aren't we?



Tis hard not to be passionate about the lodge we love!


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Here is a picture of my lodge in the mountains ..




Beautiful scenery...and a wonderful home!  OMG....that's lots of snow to have to deal with!  I hope you have a favorite snowy sport...mine would be enjoying the fire. 

Bobbi


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*A SPECIAL PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:
FOR VILLAS @ WILDERNESS LODGE GROUPIES, LOVERS, VET'S & LOG HEADS:*

*It's May and to me That means one thing...The King Salmon should be arriving at Artist Point any week now. This special treat is only sold during a short time during the year. The wild salmon is flown in from Alaska all the way from the Copper River. (Yummy)   

Additional information:
Copper River King Salmon are the number one salmon in the State of Alaska, and the entire world. The Alaska King Salmon, AKA the Chinook, hasn't an equal in quality and flavor. They are the first wild salmon on the market and are in high demand. Copper River Wild Salmon journey up the most rugged wild salmon run anywhere, and must store extra fat and oils in order to make this long journey. This high fat and oil content is why Copper River Wild Salmon are the best tasting and highest quality salmon available. This is Fresh, Wild Copper River Salmon shipped overnight from Alaska to Artist Point. If you love Alaskan Salmon, don't miss this limited gourmet salmon treat.*


----------



## blossomz

I saw that too!  Just makes me wish I was there all the more!


----------



## Muushka

I really wish I liked salmon.  People just love it so.  I want to be part of the in-crowd.

I also wish I liked beer.  Oh well.

But everyone else, please, go ahead and enjoy!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I really wish I liked salmon.  People just love it so.  I want to be part of the in-crowd.
> 
> I also wish I liked beer.  Oh well.
> 
> But everyone else, please, go ahead and enjoy!



Why thank you!  Don't mind if I do.   *Opens a McEwan's pale ale...*


----------



## jimmytammy

Its been a couple days since I visited here with my fellow groupies, and its always fun to come back and catch up on posts.

And as someone mentioned in a recent post, this is also a trivia thread about our beloved "home" so I am going to toss out a question.

A sitcom featured a certain character who accidentally left a minivan in drive and just about ran over a few of our valet guys out front.  Who is this character?  Here is a hint...he wears suspenders.


----------



## Muushka

I'm stumped (but that is not unusual)????


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> I'm stumped (but that is not unusual)????



Thats OK Muushka.  After reading my own question, I felt I should clarify, this character isnt a Disney character.  Sorry, that may have caused some confusion.


----------



## Muushka

No, that does not help!  I am still stumped.  So sad...


----------



## blossomz

me either!


----------



## bzzelady

Was it Steve Urkel from Family Matters??


----------



## jimmytammy

bzzelady said:


> Was it Steve Urkel from Family Matters??



bzzelady.....You got it!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Got another question for my VWL buddies

At the top of the WL there are five flags.  Including the American flag, what do the other 4 flags represent?

Extra Moose Dust to the one who gets it right


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Got another question for my VWL buddies
> 
> At the top of the WL there are five flags.  Including the American flag, what do the other 4 flags represent?
> 
> Extra Moose Dust to the one who gets it right



JT....first of all, it was great hearing from your MIL sharing her recovery experience with all of us here on the DIS.  Our continued thoughts and prayers for her! 

Five flags on top of WL?  Hmmmm....I knew I should have taken that tour!  I'll guess the other four are:

 - Florida
 - Walt Disney World
 - Uhhhhh....absolutely no ideas!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

jimmytammy said:


> *At the top of the WL there are five flags.  Including the American flag, what do the other 4 flags represent?*



* 
1.) State of Florida Flag
2.) Disney World Flag
3.) Wilderness Lodge Flag
4.) Wilderness Lodge Flag*


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I posted this question but not getting any bites so I come to ask the experts...Sorry to ruin the trivia mood, but....Where do you VWL groupies get your take out dinner/lunch around the Lodge? I anticipate cranky kids so a little pre planning is in order.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*You can get food from Roaring Fork and take it to your room, They also have great room service available at Miss Jenny's In Room Dining:*

*Roaring Fork Snacks:*
*Menu* 

*Miss Jenny's In Room Dining:*
*Menu*


----------



## loribell

Roaring Forks is very good. Lots to choose from.


----------



## blossomz

My kids like Roaring Fork almost more than any other place at Disney!


----------



## ammo

jimmytammy said:


> Got another question for my VWL buddies
> 
> At the top of the WL there are five flags.  Including the American flag, what do the other 4 flags represent?



My money's on MagicInMyHeart.


----------



## ammo

DisneyFix, we like Roaring Forks for a (large) sandwich.


----------



## blossomz

By the way, my sister is addicted to the cupcakes at Roaring Fork!  And...we love the tuna salad...which has disappeared, reappeared, and I guess disappeared again!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, you were real close.  And thanks for the kind words about my MIL.

MagicinmyHeart, you got it right!!  Way to go!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

jimmytammy said:


> Granny, you were real close.  And thanks for the kind words about my MIL.
> MagicinmyHeart, you got it right!!  Way to go!



*Thank You, Thank you very much. *


----------



## Granny

Congratulations, MAGICinMYHEART!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Morning Groupies! 

I confirmed Dec 20-27 2007 in a 1bdrm at VWL with no problem. But I'm waitlisted for F&WF! (Oct24-28) How odd is that?!? 

Just wanted to say hi, and shuffle some extra moose dust to MS to get my Oct ressie. 

Anyone know post # or how far back the Christmas   list is? I'd like to print it out and see who I might run into!

Lori


----------



## ammo

TheBeadPirate said:


> Anyone know post # or how far back the Christmas   list is? I'd like to print it out and see who I might run into!
> 
> Lori



Congratulations on booking at such a great time.   The last update I saw was#736 on page 50.  I think Diz is going back and editing that post for updates.


----------



## Muushka

ammo said:


> Congratulations on booking at such a great time.   The last update I saw was#736 on page 50.  I think Diz is going back and editing that post for updates.



Diz very kindly put that list on the first post, the original post, the one that started all this VWL craziness!!!

Yay    TheBeadPirate, we will be there with ya!   at Christmas


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Just went through the entire Thread and Updated the list of us Groupies & Owners that will be at the Villas @ Wilerness Lodge in December.*
_(If anyone else needs to be added just post your dates here.)_

*Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during December 2007:*


*DISNEY FIX*-November 25-December 2, 2007
*Nicsmom*-Noverber 29-December 5, 2007 
*Kickapoo Joie Juice*-December 1-7, 2007
*Officer Tigger*-December 1-9, 2007
*Dsneygirl*-December 2-7, 2007
*Disney Ron*-December 8-15, 2007
*Bobbiwoz*-December 9-12, 2007
*MAGICinMYHEART*-December 9-13, 2007
*Magicalmcwho*-December 9-22, 2007
*Lodgeloafer*-December 12-19, 2007
*Newfamilyman*-December 15-21, 2007
*Ammo*-December 16-21, 2007 
*Boudreauz0*-December 16-22, 2007
*KristineN*-December 16-27, 2007
*TheBeadPirate*-December 20-27, 2007
*Muushka*-December 23-27, 2007
*Tabetha*-December 24-29, 2007
*Lenshanem*-December 30-January 4, 2008
*Peepster*-December 23-January 2, 2008
*Diznyfanatic*-January 1-4, 2008






*Just updating the list as it has been awhile. If anyone else will be visiting just post your dates.*


----------



## ammo

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Just went through the entire Thread and started a list of us Groupies & Owners that will be at the Villas @ Wilerness Lodge in December.



Thanks for the update Magic, and thanks to Diz for the original.  It's getting harder and harder to go through the entire thread!


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> Diz very kindly put that list on the first post, the original post, the one that started all this VWL craziness!!!



Crazy like a moose!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Thanks for the list re-post. I'm on there twice. The 20-27 is the right one (we ended up adding a couple days from the original plan). 

Anyone up for a meet?

Lori


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Opps, sorry Lori/TheBeadPirate I already had you on the original list I made then saw your request to be added. I had to change my dates also.

 DIZ also has the list on page one I'm sure that will be updated also.*


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks for the list re-post. I'm on there twice. The 20-27 is the right one (we ended up adding a couple days from the original plan).
> 
> Anyone up for a meet?
> 
> Lori



A meet would be great.  

I also wanted to offer that we are kid-less, but willing to help any parent who needs 'planting of gifts' on Christmas day.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> *Opps, sorry Lori/TheBeadPirate I already had you on the original list I made then saw your request to be added. I had to change my dates also.
> 
> DIZ also has the list on page one I'm sure that will be updated also.*



LOL That's ok. I wish I could clone myself and have twice the fun! Especially at the holidays!


----------



## jimmytammy

We have a fellow we all know and love who goes by the name Ranger Stan.

Can anyone tell me his last name?  I will give a hint tommorrow if no one gets it.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thanks again to Magic for helping keep the list up to date.  I have revised the very first original post (Post #1) with the new information.  Please keep adding your dates if you'd like to be included on the list!   

Jimmy - (raising my hand and using my best Arnold Horshack voice) _Ooooh! Ooooh! Ooooh!_...I used to know this but I can't think of it now!  Dang, your questions are good!  Now if I could just remember some of the answers!!!


----------



## Granny

JT....why of course, it is Ranger Stan Moore.


Stan The Man was just featured in the Spring publication of VM....I thought it was very cool and was happy to see that he says he has no desire to retire! 


diz...either you're giving away your age or you like to watch the old re-runs of WBK on TV Land!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Count me in for December!
Nov. 25 to Dec.2 Let's get it on!
Chris


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Granny said:


> JT....why of course, it is Ranger Stan Moore.
> 
> 
> Stan The Man was just featured in the Spring publication of VM....I thought it was very cool and was happy to see that he says he has no desire to retire!
> 
> 
> diz...either you're giving away your age or you like to watch the old re-runs of WBK on TV Land!



 

I knew I'd just read that somewhere, but I couldn't remember where- let alone Stan's last name!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Granny said:


> JT....why of course, it is Ranger Stan Moore.
> 
> 
> Stan The Man was just featured in the Spring publication of VM....I thought it was very cool and was happy to see that he says he has no desire to retire!
> 
> 
> diz...either you're giving away your age or you like to watch the old re-runs of WBK on TV Land!



Granny, I just knew that either you or Muushka would be the first to correctly answer the last question!   

Oh and, maybe I'll just let you wonder about that last part for a while!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I am trying to decide about Dec. 8th...VWL or AKV...I have until next Wednesday to decide, although, I guess that a Saturday night won't be gone the first day of AKV booking.

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

OK..now that we know the list for December....is there a list for who will be there in July?  We'll be there  the 5th-12th...


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

DISNEY FIX said:


> Count me in for December!
> Nov. 25 to Dec.2 Let's get it on!
> Chris



Got ya covered...


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

diznyfanatic said:


> Thanks again to Magic for helping keep the list up to date.  I have revised the very first original post (Post #1) with the new information.  Please keep adding your dates if you'd like to be included on the list!


*Diznyfanatic*

Thanks for adding the list to the first page most people read that...first... 
Beckie


----------



## MiaSRN62

I guess I am off the list on page 1 because we are staying at the main Lodge and not the Villas (sadly....we are out of points from 4 visits to WDW in the past 6-7 months, plus a cruise booked for Sept).   So being fresh outta points is the only reason we're not staying at the Villas (though this would have been my first choice).   We, are however, staying at the WL Aug 4-8, 2007.    But if I am seen as a traitor....or not worthy of the Groupies official list....I understand


----------



## ammo

MiaSRN62 said:


> But if I am seen as a traitor....or not worthy of the Groupies official list....I understand



Maria of Moose Dust Dance fame off the list?  Perish the thought! (Even if moose dust seems like something I want to avoid stepping in )


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks ammo !!!
It was painful to not see my name on the honored list


----------



## Muushka

You will be there in spirit!!






Why, even my beloved dancing Moose has your name in the directory!  After all, I stole it from you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> JT....why of course, it is Ranger Stan Moore
> 
> Stan The Man was just featured in the Spring publication of VM....I thought it was very cool and was happy to see that he says he has no desire to retire! :cool1
> 
> diz...either you're giving away your age or you like to watch the old re-runs of WBK on TV Land!



You are correct!


----------



## ammo

Now that the main pool at WL is up and running again, they seem to be doing a refurb on the geyser system.  The algae had been getting pretty noticeable (now they need to work on the Canada waterfall in World Showcase -- what a job that will be!).


----------



## ammo

Sorry -- I should have remembered that the construction site at CR is the only work in which DVCers are interested!


----------



## blossomz

Is anyone going to be at the Lodge in July?


----------



## diznyfanatic

bobbiwoz said:


> I am trying to decide about Dec. 8th...VWL or AKV...I have until next Wednesday to decide, although, I guess that a Saturday night won't be gone the first day of AKV booking.
> 
> Bobbi



Oooooh, tough call, but a nice problem to have!   



			
				Disney Fix said:
			
		

> Count me in for December!
> Nov. 25 to Dec.2 Let's get it on!
> Chris



Thanks, added your dates to the first post!



			
				blossomz said:
			
		

> OK..now that we know the list for December....is there a list for who will be there in July? We'll be there the 5th-12th...



Thanks, got you covered!



			
				MiaSRN62 said:
			
		

> I guess I am off the list on page 1 because we are staying at the main Lodge and not the Villas (sadly....we are out of points from 4 visits to WDW in the past 6-7 months, plus a cruise booked for Sept). So being fresh outta points is the only reason we're not staying at the Villas (though this would have been my first choice). We, are however, staying at the WL Aug 4-8, 2007. But if I am seen as a traitor....or not worthy of the Groupies official list....I understand



No Groupie is ever off any list for any reason!  I keep telling you guys the Groupies are like the Hotel California...you can check out but you can never leave!     Check the first post for your special update!   



			
				MAGICinMYHEART said:
			
		

> Thanks for adding the list to the first page most people read that...first...
> Beckie



No...no...no...THANK YOU!


----------



## diznyfanatic

ammo said:


> Now that the main pool at WL is up and running again, they seem to be doing a refurb on the geyser system.  The algae had been getting pretty noticeable (now they need to work on the Canada waterfall in World Showcase -- what a job that will be!).



ammo - Wow, you know that is something that until you mentioned it, I had never even thought about!  I definitely wouldn't want those jobs, but I DO love watching our wonderful geyser!


----------



## loribell

ammo said:


> Sorry -- I should have remembered that the construction site at CR is the only work in which DVCers are interested!



Love the pics! And I am interested in the work @ VWL/WL, not so much @ the Contemporary though!


----------



## diznyfanatic

loribell said:


> Love the pics! And I am interested in the work @ VWL/WL, not so much @ the Contemporary though!



I'm right there with your loribell!  I love any news, gossip and discussion regarding our Beloved Lodge, but the Contemporary really doesn't blow my skirt up like it does for some others.


----------



## Granny

I enjoy all the DVC rumors, and think that a CRV would be an interesting place if it has any kind of ambience at all.

But you know, the people on this thread are probably the only ones who would request a Bay Lake view instead of an MK view!!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Is anyone going to be at the Lodge in July?


Well...I'll be at the Lodge....just visiting though!

We're staying at BWV July 15-24.  So we'll just miss you! 

For sure we'll be swinging by WL/VWL since we're bringing guests for the first time and we'll have to show off our beloved WL!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

I love Bay Lake !  I love sitting on the beach at night and just veggin'.   So, YES, count me in as loving a view of it. 

Thanks for adding me to the LIST diznyfanatic  

And ammo....I am interested in any rehabs/updates to do with the WL/VWL ...even if it has to do with algae !  



> You will be there in spirit!!


Love it Musshka !  There really is a large group going in Dec !   I may have to find a way to get there too if the great moose gods will allow it !





[/IMG]


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> Well...I'll be at the Lodge....just visiting though!
> 
> We're staying at BWV July 15-24.  So we'll just miss you!
> 
> For sure we'll be swinging by WL/VWL since we're bringing guests for the first time and we'll have to show off our beloved WL!!



Maybe we'll see you at checkout!  (I call it our "sad" day! )

Anyone else going in the heat of summer?


----------



## tiggercrew

blossomz said:


> Maybe we'll see you at checkout!  (I call it our "sad" day! )
> 
> Anyone else going in the heat of summer?



I'll be there in the heat also (July 8-12)...only this time we'll be giving SSR a try.  We will be at the VWL May 25-June 1. I can't believe it's almost here.  We have friends that will be joining us for dinner at WCC and I can't wait for them to see the resort.  They have never been to WL before, but they have heard us talk about it and want to know what all the fuss is about.


----------



## blossomz

I always love the final countdown!  Sooo excited...can't wait to see the archway...Stan...and then before you know it you're there and it goes all too quickly!  Thank goodness for DVC!!!  YOu'll have to let us know how you liked SSR...


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks for info on the places to hit at VWL. I have to save my points at VWL for 'The Christmas' experience. But we are going to BCV in Sept. (are we allowed to speak about this?). Where/what are the must eats over there. Brand new that why I am asking the 'group' in the know. 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## MiaSRN62

> blossomz asks :Anyone else going in the heat of summer?


Me !  Aug 4-8 !  



> DisneyFix says :But we are going to BCV in Sept. (are we allowed to speak about this?).


Uhh....I dunno....should we take a vote on this ?  Calling on the powers of the Lodge for this.....    

Chris, we love Cape May Cafe at the BC !  So I'd say this is a must.  Definitely make ADR's as there is always a line.  Alot of people like Spoodles and Flying Fish on the boardwalk too.   My kids weren't crazy about the menus when we went back in 2003, but they were younger then too.   We like FF a little better but it is the priciest of the three restaurants I mentioned.


----------



## eliza61

I know a lot of folks complain about the deluxe resorts linens.  Just read a report from 5/08 saying that all the deluxes are slated for an upgrade in the sheets and towels.

WL & WLV's are upgrading November 3rd.

May 8, 2007 Update



As the resorts take another step in the right direction with changing the soaps to a higher end brand, the are now going to start replacing the linens and towels with Spring Global Wamsutta collection. This is the second phase of the bed and bath upgrade going in at Deluxe resorts.



The roll out schedule for this to happen is:



Aug 25th  Contemporary



Sep 1st   Coronado - towels only 



Sep 8th   Polynesian



Sep 22nd   Grand Floridian



Oct 6th    Yacht and Beach Club



Oct 20th   Animal Kingdom Lodge



Nov 3rd Wilderness Lodge and Villas



Nov 17th Boardwalk 


Anybody visiting during Thanksgiving and Christmas, let us know!


----------



## Granny

tiggercrew said:


> We have friends that will be joining us for dinner at WCC and I can't wait for them to see the resort.  They have never been to WL before, but they have heard us talk about it and want to know what all the fuss is about.



Well, if they like fuss then make sure they ask the waitstaff for some ketchup!!  


eliza...thanks for the linens & towels upgrade update.  Very nice to know that!  

It strikes me that I should probably be a bit worried about myself when I am thrilled to get news about bedding and towels at my vacation destination!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> make sure they ask the waitstaff for some ketchup!!


Yes....most definitely !  Also inquire about straws and Pepsi !

Thanks from me too about the info on the towels/linen.  I didn't see OKW listed there though ?


----------



## tiggercrew

Granny said:


> Well, if they like fuss then make sure they ask the waitstaff for some ketchup!!



I will definitely have them ask for ketchup.   The day we are going to WCC is also the birthday of our guest...she has already warned her children not to tell the servers.  Unfortunately for her, my daughter had to ride around the restaurant on a stick pony singing "Happy Birthday to me" on her 13th birthday so, she feels it is only right that someone else be honored in the same way.  Still trying to decide if I am going to pull "mom rank" on her and have her keep quiet.


----------



## MaryJ

eliza61 said:


> I know a lot of folks complain about the deluxe resorts linens.  Just read a report from 5/08 saying that all the deluxes are slated for an upgrade in the sheets and towels.
> 
> WL & WLV's are upgrading November 3rd.
> 
> May 8, 2007 Update
> 
> 
> 
> As the resorts take another step in the right direction with changing the soaps to a higher end brand, the are now going to start replacing the linens and towels with Spring Global Wamsutta collection. This is the second phase of the bed and bath upgrade going in at Deluxe resorts.
> 
> 
> 
> The roll out schedule for this to happen is:
> 
> 
> 
> Aug 25th  Contemporary
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 1st   Coronado - towels only
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 8th   Polynesian
> 
> 
> 
> Sep 22nd   Grand Floridian
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 6th    Yacht and Beach Club
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 20th   Animal Kingdom Lodge
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 3rd Wilderness Lodge and Villas
> 
> 
> 
> Nov 17th Boardwalk
> 
> 
> Anybody visiting during Thanksgiving and Christmas, let us know!


This is great news for us!  We're checking in at VWL on Nov. 4th!!


----------



## jimmytammy

The quiet pool as we refer to it, near the villas, has a name.  What is it called?


----------



## Muushka

Would that be "Hidden Springs"???


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Would that be "Hidden Springs"???


----------



## jimmytammy

How tall are the totem poles in the main lobby?  This does not include the one with Mickey at the top


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Both of the large authentic Totem Poles are 55-feet tall.


----------



## bzzelady

Granny said:


> We're staying at BWV July 15-24.





Granny,

I'll be at BWV too...taking my DM/DD7 on a cruise and she wanted to stay over in the Epcot area before and after.  We will be there July 18-19 and my July 22-25 waitlist just came through.  
I also plan to make a trip over the to our beloved home


----------



## jimmytammy

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Both of the large authentic Totem Poles are 55-feet tall.



 You have been doing your homework


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

jimmytammy said:


> You have been doing your homework.


*Jimmytammy*
I've been answering questions about the Wilderness Lodge and the Villas @ Wilderness Lodge for so many years now over on the FAQ Threads. I love it when you ask a question I have to actually think about. 

Beckie


----------



## KathyRN137

eliza61 said:


> Just read a report from 5/08 saying that all the deluxes are slated for an upgrade in the sheets and towels.
> 
> WL & WLV's are upgrading November 3rd.




Hmm. Same day as we check in!  Wonder if the beds will already have been made before the switch....  Oh well, doesn't change the fact that I'll be thrilled to be staying there for the first time!!  

Kathy


----------



## ransom

Hi fellow VWL groupies!  

I just wanted to drop in and share my good news that DW and I just made an offer on a VWL contract through resale!  

We've been thinking about this since we got back from our first WDW trip last December. Like most folks, we ran the numbers nine ways from Sunday, discussed it to death (we even took an entire day two Saturdays ago and did nothing but talk about it, looking at the whole thing from every angle we could think of), and finally decided this morning that it really, really is a good thing for us and we really, really aren't going to change our minds or get cold feet or a bad case of the wish-we-wouldn't-have's.

So, here's hoping that everything goes smoothly and that we'll soon be official DVCers before too long.  

Thank you to everyone who gave us advice and encouragement, and especially the friendly welcome!


----------



## Muushka

Well hot-diggity-dog!  It sounds like you did some real soul-searching for the VWL thing!  Fingers crossed that all goes well with the resale and soon we will be welcoming you home .


----------



## jimmytammy

Sending more Moose Dust in hopes that all goes well for you folks in getting that resale locked in soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

oh no, not again! 

OK folks, got another one for ya.

How many stories tall is the main lobby at our beloved lodge?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I just wanted to drop in and share my good news that DW and I just made an offer on a VWL contract through resale!


Awesome ransom !   I wish you all the best with some Moose Dust sprinkled on top !


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> oh no, not again!
> 
> OK folks, got another one for ya.
> 
> How many stories tall is the main lobby at our beloved lodge?


Six?


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> oh no, not again!
> 
> OK folks, got another one for ya.
> 
> How many stories tall is the main lobby at our beloved lodge?



I'm gonna go with 7.  Barb, you've got my original answer, so I figured I'd try the old "price is right" stratergy at getting the right answer.


----------



## ransom

MiaSRN62 said:


> Awesome ransom !   I wish you all the best with some Moose Dust sprinkled on top !





jimmytammy said:


> Sending more Moose Dust in hopes that all goes well for you folks in getting that resale locked in soon.



Thank you for the Moose Dust! It worked in finding a resale, so surely.... 



Muushka said:


> Well hot-diggity-dog!  It sounds like you did some real soul-searching for the VWL thing!  Fingers crossed that all goes well with the resale and soon we will be welcoming you home .



Thank you for the kind wishes.  It was a long process, but worth it!

We're in ROFR now.  Keeping my fingers crossed that Disney doesn't need any VWL points at the moment.


----------



## kimberh

I was on Ebay some months back... went to the Lots section and saw where the spreads from WL were being auctioned. I won the auction for one of the lots. We have remodled our Lake house, we just made all the beds and put all the spreads on the beds last week. They are in excellent condition. I could not be happier!  They stayed in the box for months in my garage, I can not tell that they have even been used! It is part of the beloved Lodge that I now have with me on the weekends. I leave for my stay on Sunday.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka, you say 6 stories, Eliza61, you say 7. Both of you are real close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Muushka, you say 6 stories, Eliza61, you say 7. Both of you are real close, but not quite there yet.



Is it 5?   I cheated, I went to Fodor's online travel guide and they say 5.     Good question Jimmy, this one was hard to find.

One a side note, how long does it usually take the boat to get to MK?  I was reading a review on Fodor's and a guy there said it took him 45-50 mins to get to MK from WL by boat.  He vacationed there Feb of 07.  Talk about slow boat to China!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Is it 5?   I cheated, I went to Fodor's online travel guide and they say 5.     Good question Jimmy, this one was hard to find.
> 
> One a side note, how long does it usually take the boat to get to MK?  I was reading a review on Fodor's and a guy there said it took him 45-50 mins to get to MK from WL by boat.  He vacationed there Feb of 07.  Talk about slow boat to China!!



According to a post on another thread, they indicated the boat takes about 10-12 minutes from the WL dock to the MK dock.  That's assuming it's not in the afternoon when it goes to FW first.

45-50 minutes?  Must have been quite a headwind out there and 20 foot waves!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

If you had to wait 20 minutes for the *Green Flag Boat* and you where traveling to the Magic Kingdom after 3:00pm when the boat route has reversed and then travels to Ft. Wilderness Campground (load and unloading time) then back to the Magic Kingdom the travel time could easily take 40+ minutes.


----------



## BroganMc

Thought you guys might enjoy these pics I snapped at VWL last week. Very nice resort. I think my impressions change with the weather. I wasn't bowled over in December but I adore spring at VWL. Maybe this is why:

"What's that hiding in the bushes?"





"Baby bunny!"


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  What a cute bunny!


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Is it 5?   I cheated, I went to Fodor's online travel guide and they say 5.     Good question Jimmy, this one was hard to find.
> 
> One a side note, how long does it usually take the boat to get to MK?  I was reading a review on Fodor's and a guy there said it took him 45-50 mins to get to MK from WL by boat.  He vacationed there Feb of 07.  Talk about slow boat to China!!



Its not 5, go the other direction.  I will say I found the answer in a very reliable guidebook


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Geesh! I bid 8? I guess that counts the half-floor where Roaring Forks is too? I feel like I'm at an auction!


----------



## jimmytammy

TheBeadPirate said:


> Geesh! I bid 8? I guess that counts the half-floor where Roaring Forks is too? I feel like I'm at an auction!



SOLD!!!!!! Not sure if RF is included in that or not, but pretty sure not.  Got the answer from the Birnbaum Official Guide 02 edition.


----------



## jimmytammy

We all know that WL/VWL has its own Geyser.  Can anyone tell me the official name of that Geyser?


----------



## Granny

I'm pretty sure it is Fire Rock Geyser.


----------



## blossomz

OK..I got this one from Stan.  What do the lines on the floor of the original Lodge lobby represent?


----------



## MaryJ

blossomz said:


> OK..I got this one from Stan.  What do the lines on the floor of the original Lodge lobby represent?


Lightning, I think.


----------



## blossomz

Partial credit....anyone know what the lightening stands for?


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> I'm pretty sure it is Fire Rock Geyser.



You got it Granny!  Sorry for the lengthy time in reply.  We were outta town with not such great access to the internet.


----------



## ransom

Yippeee!

We made it through ROFR on our VWL contract!   

Thank you to all who sent us Moose Dust to speed us successfully through the process.  We were submitted just last Monday, so it worked!

Now it's just the wait for the escrow account to be opened, then the wait for closing docs, then the wait to get into the system, then the wait to get the points in the system.

Hey, wait a minute!  That's a lotta waiting!  

Oh, well, we're through the only part that could have derailed it, since the sellers seem to be good people.

Woo hoo!


----------



## Muushka

*Oh Yay!!   Welcome Home!!

And may I say, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts!*


----------



## loribell

ransom said:


> Yippeee!
> 
> We made it through ROFR on our VWL contract!
> 
> Thank you to all who sent us Moose Dust to speed us successfully through the process.  We were submitted just last Monday, so it worked!
> 
> Now it's just the wait for the escrow account to be opened, then the wait for closing docs, then the wait to get into the system, then the wait to get the points in the system.
> 
> Hey, wait a minute!  That's a lotta waiting!
> 
> Oh, well, we're through the only part that could have derailed it, since the sellers seem to be good people.
> 
> Woo hoo!




Wow! That was fast! Congrats & welcome home!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home!


----------



## jimmytammy

[

Ransom










Welcome Home!  Now some extra Moose Dust that all that waiting will go by quickly.


----------



## MiaSRN62

COOL Ransom !  




HOME !


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations and Welcome home, VWL neighbor, ransom!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

Ransom...that is very cool indeed!  And...


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Partial credit....anyone know what the lightening stands for?



Sorry, I don't know (though I'd like to).  Just didn't want this to get lost in the celebration for Ransom!


----------



## ransom

Thank you for the friendly welcome home!


----------



## HockeyKat

We are back from our first DVC trip at VWL... thanks for all the advice waaay back in this thread!

This was our first DVC trip as members.  Our home resort is BWV.

We LOVED it.  We were in room 5517, which is a dedicated one-bedroom right next to the elevator.  It had vaulted ceilings, two balconies, both dormers.  You could see Bay Lake and parts of the water pageant from the balcony, although you had the high wall of course so couldn't see anything sitting down.

I have to admit, I had reservations... the decor in the pictures seemed a bit dark, but in person it is just frackin' awesome.  I loved the villa pool and the "geysers" in it, and the villa hot tub was much better than the main one.   We ate lunch at WCC and at Roaring Forks.  

All I have to say is... BW and BC will have to do a LOT to top VWL!!

I have pictures if anyone wants me to post them?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Any one headed down soon? I need to know a room number. Or if anyone knows where to find a numbered villa map? I want to request the same room from last year but don't remember the room number. TIA


----------



## bpmorley

TheBeadPirate said:


> Any one headed down soon? I need to know a room number. Or if anyone knows where to find a numbered villa map? I want to request the same room from last year but don't remember the room number. TIA



What are you guys looking for?  a view? proximity to the pool or bus stop?
We had studio 1547.  Ground floor, view of the woods and we were maybe 5 rooms from the door that led to the pool.  A few times we just walked over on the grass.


----------



## Muushka

HockeyKat said:


> We are back from our first DVC trip at VWL... thanks for all the advice waaay back in this thread!
> 
> This was our first DVC trip as members.  Our home resort is BWV.
> 
> We LOVED it.  We were in room 5517, which is a dedicated one-bedroom right next to the elevator.  It had vaulted ceilings, two balconies, both dormers.  You could see Bay Lake and parts of the water pageant from the balcony, although you had the high wall of course so couldn't see anything sitting down.
> 
> I have to admit, I had reservations... the decor in the pictures seemed a bit dark, but in person it is just frackin' awesome.  I loved the villa pool and the "geysers" in it, and the villa hot tub was much better than the main one.   We ate lunch at WCC and at Roaring Forks.
> 
> All I have to say is... BW and BC will have to do a LOT to top VWL!!
> 
> I have pictures if anyone wants me to post them?



It sounds like you are on the right thread! 
Glad you enjoyed our beloved Wilderness Lodge.  

Do we want you to post pictures?  Is the Pope Catholic??

blossomz, what does the lightening stand for ???  I am terrible at these questions but I love the answers!


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> Sorry, I don't know (though I'd like to).  Just didn't want this to get lost in the celebration for Ransom!


Thanks!  We need those celebrations!
From what I remember from Stan is that the 4 elements all come together where the lightening meets..and create the world!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

bpmorley said:


> What are you guys looking for?  a view? proximity to the pool or bus stop?
> We had studio 1547.  Ground floor, view of the woods and we were maybe 5 rooms from the door that led to the pool.  A few times we just walked over on the grass.



Over Christmas we were on the third floor facing the lodge on the end in a dedicated 1bdrm. When you got to the end rooms it was the one furthermost to the left. I'd like to request something down there again (walking the hallways of death!) but I don't remember the room numbers. From our balcony we could see the walkway/bus stop, the lodge, and a limited lake view.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Thanks!  We need those celebrations!
> From what I remember from Stan is that the 4 elements all come together where the lightening meets..and create the world!



I knew I should have paid attention instead of standing around gawking.   
It was my first visit to the lodge and I could'nt pick my chin off of the floor.


----------



## MaryJ

TheBeadPirate said:


> Any one headed down soon? I need to know a room number. Or if anyone knows where to find a numbered villa map? I want to request the same room from last year but don't remember the room number. TIA


Here you go!

http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Thanks!  We need those celebrations!
> From what I remember from Stan is that the 4 elements all come together where the lightening meets..and create the world!



Cool!  

I felt a bit embarassed, asking all these questions, then you post one, and I am in la-la land on the answer 

I feel even more embarrassed to admit I have never taken the Lodge tour.  But that will change come our Oct. trip I sure hope yall dont kick me out


----------



## bobbiwoz

I haven't taken the tour either.  It's one of the things that we think we'll have time to do "the next time" and we've owned for 4 years now.  One thing that we have been taking the time to do, is, even if we're not staying at VWL, we go there to rent bikes and bike to FW.  Of all the resorts, VWL just feels like "home" to me.

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

It took us awhile to get around to taking the tour, but we loved it!  Stan is such a "card"!  Now he knows us every trip home.  It just makes us feel we've arrived home even more!  He is just full of stories!


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> From what I remember from Stan is that the 4 elements all come together where the lightening meets..and create the world!



Let's see.  That would make Wilderness Lodge/VWL the equivalent of Paradise, right?


Sounds about right!


----------



## Granny

HockeyKat said:


> We are back from our first DVC trip at VWL... thanks for all the advice waaay back in this thread!
> 
> This was our first DVC trip as members.  Our home resort is BWV.
> 
> We LOVED it.  We were in room 5517, which is a dedicated one-bedroom right next to the elevator.  It had vaulted ceilings, two balconies, both dormers.  You could see Bay Lake and parts of the water pageant from the balcony, although you had the high wall of course so couldn't see anything sitting down.
> 
> I have to admit, I had reservations... the decor in the pictures seemed a bit dark, but in person it is just frackin' awesome.  I loved the villa pool and the "geysers" in it, and the villa hot tub was much better than the main one.   We ate lunch at WCC and at Roaring Forks.
> 
> All I have to say is... BW and BC will have to do a LOT to top VWL!!
> 
> I have pictures if anyone wants me to post them?



HK...great review and your enthusiasm for our favorite resort comes shining through!  But sssshhhhh!   Don't tell people that it's really not too dark inside the villas.  Don't want to blow our "oh the decor is way too dark at VWL for our taste" cover story, do you?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MaryJ said:


> Here you go!
> 
> http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf



Thanks soooooo much! We were in 3501! And I hope it's ok that I saved a copy of this for future ressies too! I can never remember the numbers. Heck, I'm lucky to remember my room number while I'm there!

Lori


----------



## MaryJ

TheBeadPirate said:


> Thanks soooooo much! We were in 3501! And I hope it's ok that I saved a copy of this for future ressies too! I can never remember the numbers. Heck, I'm lucky to remember my room number while I'm there!
> 
> Lori



Not at all!  That's how I was able to find it so quickly.  I have it bookmarked in my "Disney" file.


----------



## HockeyKat

Okay I finally have my pics from last week's trip up.  Click here  here to view them.   There are only the Lodge villas pictures, of our one-bed at VWL (room 5517), and the pics of the upcoming AKVL from the preview center.   Some are a bit blurry as I seem to have had the wrong setting on my camera.   

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## keliblue

HockeyKat said:


> Okay I finally have my pics from last week's trip up. Click here here to view them. There are only the Lodge villas pictures, of our one-bed at VWL (room 5517), and the pics of the upcoming AKVL from the preview center. Some are a bit blurry as I seem to have had the wrong setting on my camera.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!


 
Thanks for sharing,   I love the bath tub at AKV


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for posting your pics.  They are great!  I loved the AKL ones (you didn't use a flash, right?  Great natural lighting).  They all looked so beautiful.  I am looking forward to a visit to AKLV one of these days.


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks!!  I didn't use a flash for any of the pics.  For some reason my flash always bleaches out the photo.   

My fav was the towel mickey in the master bedroom.  And the view of Bay Lake.  And, well, everything.  DVC rocks!

The AKLV model rooms were totally awesome, and fwiw, I will honestly admit that DH and I don't like AKL or AK much, but after seeing the rooms have added it to our list of things to try.


----------



## eliza61

keliblue said:


> Thanks for sharing,   I love the bath tub at AKV



I don't know Kel, the bath tubs look like regular bath tubs.  They didn't get rid of the jacuzzi did they?  The ones at the WL felt like those deep garden tubes.  I know I could stretch out in them and I'm tall (5'8")
Eliza


----------



## HockeyKat

AKL one-bedrooms actually have two bathrooms.  I think I remember the hall bath as a full bath with a regular tub, and the "master" bathroom with the deep tub.  It is a jacuzzi tub and long, but not as wide as the VWL one.   It has a nice tile inset, as well.   

I just want them to put those flat panels in every villa!


----------



## keliblue

eliza61 said:


> I don't know Kel, the bath tubs look like regular bath tubs. They didn't get rid of the jacuzzi did they? The ones at the WL felt like those deep garden tubes. I know I could stretch out in them and I'm tall (5'8")
> Eliza


 
Hi Eliza  

Well I am only 5'3"    but I thought I read that they were longer and jetted. I guess they didn't have rooms for the jacuzzi's  .  I do like the tile work above it.


----------



## blossomz

Just received a little package from DVC today all about AKV.  Yes..there is still a whirlpool tub in the master suite.  It is a long shape.  The video that came with it is great!  Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## 4Pluto

I can't believe that's it been a week since we returned from VWL and I've failed to report in, but I'm blaming it on PTDS (post traumatic Disney syndrome).

We (the crowd--DF,DM, DB, DSIL, DN(3), DN(1) and Me) spent our first DVC vacation at home at VWL and it could not have been more perfect.  I wanted very badly for this first visit to make a good impression with the idea that we could make this a family tradition, and VWL exceeded every expectation I had.  My parents loved the quiet of the villas and the shady wooded walks.  My brother's family loved all the activities both in the lodge and in the parks.

Our Villa was immaculate, spacious, and had a beautiful view (yep, if I squinted I could see the lake through the trees and even watch the electric light parade on the lake).  After an early (early) flight, I had warned everyone that we could not get into the Villa until 4, but there must have been a guardian moose looking over our shoulders because the room was ready when we arrived and the nieces could at least pretend to take their afternoon nap.  Speaking of sleep, the hideabed was the old style, but still plenty comfortable enough for me (and I have a pretty hearty appetite if you read between the lines); the hall closet and the extra door to the bathroom made it very easy to use the living room as a third bedroom (provided the DNs didn't wake at the crack of dawn).  DB loved the dedicated bedroom as the closet was large enough to fit the pak n play for naps (we also appreciated the high chair in the room).

The pools were great, and congratulations are in order for the ducks who were trailing a handful of ducklings across both pools (despite DN's best efforts to pet the ducklings!).  I was amazed at all of the bird life early in the morning; I spent those early mornings (see note regarding DNs above) out on the balcony watching flocks of water birds soar across the woods, not to mention hearing the hawks cry.

I confess that I was surprised how hard it was to get into restaurants (up to 2 hours waits for dinner at WC); I made some advance reservations for my parents but my brother/wife wanted some flexibility in eating times and that's pretty tough given how fast the restaurants fill up (and 2 hour wait times don't work with toddlers).  We had one pizza night and one long carryout dinner from RF.

Having said that, our best meal bar none was at AP.  My Dad was concerned that the restaurant would be too formal for the nieces, but they brought crackers right away (and crayons for me and the 3 year old) so there really was no issue with the young ones.  The food was awesome, the atmosphere was very relaxing and the service was great, but there was just something more about that dinner that everyone enjoyed and I'm not sure I can put my finger on it (dinner the next night at Portobello's really suffered by comparison).

The transportation was great.  We loved the boat to MK.  After a hot, crowded and overstimulating day in the park, it is amazing how quickly you can recover your senses sitting on the boat with the lake breezes blowing across the deck.  We never waited more than 5 minutes for a bus and even AK was only a 15 minute ride from the lodge.  We rented a car to get to SeaWorld but I'm leaning towards taxis next time.

The first day, my brother discovered (in the Tiki House--I tried to warn them), that the 3 year old was easily frightened, which they duly reinforced trying out various other rides and shows.  To be honest, I think the volume of the music/speaking really triggered the response, but I'm guessing they turn up the sound to allow everyone to hear over all the screams, talking and other noises (cell phones anyone?).  She was great on outdoor rides and wanted desperately to ride the big roller coasters (she needs a good growth spurt for that), but there is a limit on how many times the adults could stomach triceratops spin or spinning teacups.  The "saving grace"--Typhoon Lagoon.  We spent two full days playing in Ketchakiddie Creek, floating on the lazy river and splashing in the tidal pools.  The 1 year old was ecstatic in the waves (to her credit, she also loved Small World and happily screamed with the crowd at the punchlines in the Monsters Inc Laugh Floor).  So as you can see, we pretty much blew through nap times, but oh was it great to be a 15 minute ride by bus or boat from the Villa, the pool, the refillable soda, the balcony and the quiet cool woods.

I ran on longer than I planned, but I really did want to share how much we loved our week in wilderness. 

JW


----------



## Muushka

Your writing style is so good I feel like I went with you and had a wonderful time too!  Thank you for sharing your vacation with all of us.  I am glad that it was as great as it could be.


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Just received a little package from DVC today all about AKV.  Yes..there is still a whirlpool tub in the master suite.  It is a long shape.  The video that came with it is great!  Can't wait to check it out.



I got the same package also.  Very pretty.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for sharing 4Pluto!  We'll be there soon and your report just made me more excited!!


----------



## eliza61

4Pluto said:


> I confess that I was surprised how hard it was to get into restaurants (up to 2 hours waits for dinner at WC); I made some advance reservations for my parents but my brother/wife wanted some flexibility in eating times and that's pretty tough given how fast the restaurants fill up (and 2 hour wait times don't work with toddlers).  We had one pizza night and one long carryout dinner from RF.
> 
> The transportation was great.  We loved the boat to MK.  After a hot, crowded and overstimulating day in the park, it is amazing how quickly you can recover your senses sitting on the boat with the lake breezes blowing across the deck.  We never waited more than 5 minutes for a bus and even AK was only a 15 minute ride from the lodge.  We rented a car to get to SeaWorld but I'm leaning towards taxis next time.
> 
> 
> 
> JW



Great trip report JW and welcome to the "groupies".  I'm glad you enjoyed the boat.  I think this is one of my pet peeves when folks stay at the lodge and then complain the boat to MK is too "slow".    It's not a speed boat.
It's supposed to be a leisurely ride to the MK, even in the morning when your anxious to get to the parks, its a lovely ride.   anyway I realize that's just me.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for that great trip report.  Glad to hear yall had such a wonderful time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Your pictures are great Kat....thanks for posting. 

JW....loved your TR.   Sounds like you had an awesome time.  And I can totally relate to PTDS !  It can be horrible....and it's always the catalyst to plan the next trip for me


----------



## DVC Jen

We leave on FRIDAY!  Heading out bright and early - getting into Orlando on Sunday - staying offsite that night and checking into VWL bright and early Monday morning.  


I am so excited I can barely sleep.  This is going to be a very special trip for us because our oldest just graduated from high school on Sunday.  I have a secret surprise planned for her at Coral Reef.  ssshhhh 

Anyone else going to be there next week?


----------



## Granny

4Pluto said:


> We (the crowd--DF,DM, DB, DSIL, DN(3), DN(1) and Me) spent our first DVC vacation at home at VWL and it could not have been more perfect.  I wanted very badly for this first visit to make a good impression with the idea that we could make this a family tradition, and VWL exceeded every expectation I had.



JW...I don't think this shocks anyone on this thread!  

Glad that you had a truly magical trip with the family.  As this was your first DVC trip, I'll bet more than a couple times you patted yourself on the back for purchasing DVC, and it was a great feeling to know you will be returning to that kind of accommodations year after year!   

Thanks for sharing your nicely written trip report and your impressions of VWL.  Seems those new sleeper sofas haven't made it out to the backwoods of VWL yet, but I'm sure they're coming at some point in the not too distant future.  

Hopefully your PTDS will subside as you begin planning next year's trip!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Great trip report JW and welcome to the "groupies".  I'm glad you enjoyed the boat.  I think this is one of my pet peeves when folks stay at the lodge and then complain the boat to MK is too "slow".    It's not a speed boat.
> It's supposed to be a leisurely ride to the MK, even in the morning when your anxious to get to the parks, its a lovely ride.   anyway I realize that's just me.



Not just you by any means eliza!!  I agree with you 200%, and I know that most of us Groupies find that boat ride to MK to be a great feature of the resort.  When my children were smaller, they got a kick out of the cars from the Contemporary "going under water" as the boat crossed the water bridge.  I always enjoy the leisurely pace past the CR and look for the monorail to emege.  And approaching MK from the water is a beautiful way to start a day there.


----------



## Muushka

I agree about the boat ride also.  It is a ride before the rides at the parks!

(I must confess I do complain about the boat, but it is not the ride, it's the wait and the crowded conditions!  I guess we just go at the wrong time of year!)


----------



## ransom

Thank you for the great trip report, JW!

After I get through the buying process for my VWL contract, I hope to take my parents to VWL.  But DW and I were worried about taking them on our first trip, since we really won't know what to expect. 

But your story gives me faith that it'll all work out great.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jen ~
Congrats to your dd !  Happy graduation.  Coral Reef sounds fun and I wish I was going to be there next week.......alas, I must wait until July/Aug to get to wdw (and the WL).


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks for the report JW!  

I agree about the boat... I think it is relaxing and a ride in itself.   We actually took the monorail to the Contemporary from Epcot so that we could ride the boat back.   However, we do WDW in relaxation mode... get up late, wander around, etc.


----------



## kimberh

Great trip report! We were there last week too. Wasn't the weather wonderful? We felt it was the best weather we have ever had. Ditto on the boat ride! I absolutely love riding it, especially over the water bridge.


----------



## loribell

The boat ride from the WL to the MK is amazing. So nice & peaceful. What a wonderful way to start and end a day at the parks.


----------



## Granny

Here's a little HM from the VWL atrium:


----------



## bobbiwoz

Loved to see the HM!

The boat to MK from VWL is a destination in itself for me!  Thankfully, DH goes along!

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> Here's a little HM from the VWL atrium:



OK..I've been to VWL enough times that I'm embarrased to ask...but where is this?


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Hi all!!
I have to say I am a groupie at this point, lurking around the thread, reading your comments Love the moose with the Mickey Ears....hoping to call VWL home soon!!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi all!!
> I have to say I am a groupie at this point, lurking around the thread, reading your comments Love the moose with the Mickey Ears....hoping to call VWL home soon!!



Well welcome!  Let us know when we can give you an official "Welcome Home"!


----------



## Coastie

So how does one get a Moose icon as part of their signature?


----------



## keliblue

Coastie said:


> So how does one get a Moose icon as part of their signature?


 
Hello and welcome   Just Right click on the picture..go to properties.. copy the address and paste it into your sigi


----------



## keliblue

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi all!!
> I have to say I am a groupie at this point, lurking around the thread, reading your comments Love the moose with the Mickey Ears....hoping to call VWL home soon!!


 

Sending some special moose dust your way...


----------



## Granny

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Hi all!!
> I have to say I am a groupie at this point, lurking around the thread, reading your comments Love the moose with the Mickey Ears....hoping to call VWL home soon!!



DB'03....glad you found this thread.  Lots of good information here as well as a bunch of passionate VWL folks!


Passionate about VWL, that is.  Not passionate in general.


No wait, that fits too!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Speaking of hidden Mickey's...
I think I've seen it posted here in the past, but on my recent trip I noticed the very elusive Mickey imprint in the shower tile. It's very hard to see, let alone just happen to notice. My wife couldn't see it because she wasn't tall enough, and the light has to be hitting it just right.

Anyone else see it? 

MG


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> OK..I've been to VWL enough times that I'm embarrased to ask...but where is this?



blossomz...no need to be embarassed.  It is part of the woodwork that runs around the VWL atrium.  This part is over the fireplace.  Here's a bad photo that I think shows where you can find it (green circle)...


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> blossomz...no need to be embarassed.  It is part of the woodwork that runs around the VWL atrium.  This part is over the fireplace.  Here's a bad photo that I think shows where you can find it (green circle)...



OOHH!!!  Now I see!  Just didn't realize it was a close up!


----------



## eliza61

Any body back recently from the lodge?  I'm getting reports from the resorts boards that they changed the background music.  I loved the old loop (downloaded onto my computer & Ipod) so I was wondering how the new music sounds.

E.


----------



## jimmytammy

Although we wont be staying there(bummer), we will be eating breakfast at WCC next week.  If no one reports back before then, I will keep my ears in tune while there, and let you know.


----------



## BlueFairy

Hi Groupies!  
I have finally finished reading your thread.  It's made my decision even harder, so I'm hoping you can help.  We are WL fans and have never even stayed there.  Eaten at AP twice, and DH is set on staying there for our next trip.
In all 69 pages, I see no references to renting points.  From what I can tell, at $10-$12 per point on the DVC Rent/Trade board, that means a weeknight stay in value season in a 1BR villa costs the same to rent 5 nights as our rack-rate standard room in the main WL!  Wow!  What a savings. And a studio would be about 1/2 the price of our standard room.

So lots of questions -
1.  Our week is Sun-Fri during the first week of December.  Since this is such a popular time, do you think we will have a hard time renting points for these days?  I'm hoping early in December is easier. Also, we've never rented points so I need encouragement there, too.
2.  Is the bed in the studio a queen?  Will I be happier with a studio than with a standard view room at WL?  We don't really need the 2nd bed, since DD is 2 and can use the sofabed or a pack-n-play.  So I'm wondering if the studio will give us more space.  Also wondering if the studio sofa can accomodate bedrails for her.
3.  DH is set on WL.  I'm sold on the warmth of the villas, and also sold on the convenience to amenities being no worse than the lodge rooms.  But I think we're both worried that, for our first WL stay, being in the villas would feel like we're staying with the WL's not-so-ugly stepsister. (No offense intended to the villas, I'm sure it's great.  Just trying to convey our fears).  The romance of staying in that great big lodge really has us hooked.
4.  Is trash-n-tidy sufficient for 5 nights?  I can see us needing more towels.  Is there a charge?  And did I read there is a laundry room at the villas?  Or is it shared with the WL?

Please help.  I truly am torn. Maybe points won't be available to rent and the decision will be made for me.  I know that one day we will stay there.  Also, DH is in Orlando now.  Maybe he can drive over and see a studio and decide for me.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Any body back recently from the lodge?  I'm getting reports from the resorts boards that they changed the background music.  I loved the old loop (downloaded onto my computer & Ipod) so I was wondering how the new music sounds.
> 
> E.



  *Changed the music at WL!!*  

*I can do this....change is good....change is good....
Baby steps Muushka....Baby steps.....*

JimmyTammy, not staying at VWL??  Are you going to be all right???


----------



## eliza61

BlueFairy said:


> Hi Groupies!
> So lots of questions -
> 1.  Our week is Sun-Fri during the first week of December.  Since this is such a popular time, do you think we will have a hard time renting points for these days?  I'm hoping early in December is easier. Also, we've never rented points so I need encouragement there, too.
> 2.  Is the bed in the studio a queen?  Will I be happier with a studio than with a standard view room at WL?  We don't really need the 2nd bed, since DD is 2 and can use the sofabed or a pack-n-play.  So I'm wondering if the studio will give us more space.  Also wondering if the studio sofa can accomodate bedrails for her.
> 3.  DH is set on WL.  I'm sold on the warmth of the villas, and also sold on the convenience to amenities being no worse than the lodge rooms.  But I think we're both worried that, for our first WL stay, being in the villas would feel like we're staying with the WL's not-so-ugly stepsister. (No offense intended to the villas, I'm sure it's great.  Just trying to convey our fears).  The romance of staying in that great big lodge really has us hooked.
> 4.  Is trash-n-tidy sufficient for 5 nights?  I can see us needing more towels.  Is there a charge?  And did I read there is a laundry room at the villas?  Or is it shared with the WL?



Ok I couldn't figure out the mult quote button thingy so I'll try and give you my take on a few of your questions.
1) Not sure about how easy it is to rent during December as we have school age kids and unfortunately can't travel that time but WL tends to be a huge favorite during this time because it is so well decorated. so it may be a bit of a challenge.
3)  Think of the villas as a little sister as opposed to an ugly step sister. (I definitely understand your fears) It is in a seperate building but it is equally as beautiful and stunning as it's big sister. I love the walk to the villas. It's a covered pathway, excellently landscape with soft lighting and soft music playing.   Walking up to the entrance you have lovely, big rocking chairs to relax in, once through the doors you are in a gorgeous atrium (check out the bird cage).  Bear (no pun intended) to your left and there is a sitting area/game area with large comfy sofas and fire places.  Check out the elevator doors (when have you ever heard that before at a hotel) They are to die for!  The romance is probably ratched up a notch because it is not as hetic as the main lodge. (psst. WL has a bear den club for you little one.  You and Dh can get some kanoodling done on one of those couches.  )
4)  I generally order an extra towel set (I think a complete set was ~7.00 bucks) one my first night and this is enough for every one to have a clean towel until trash and towel day.
Last but not least.  Before I became a member I rent points from a wonderful member here on the dis.  It was a great experience.  She explain every thing in full to me, replied back to me very promptly and I would do it again in a heart beat.
Hope this helps,
E


----------



## bpmorley

eliza61 said:


> Any body back recently from the lodge?  I'm getting reports from the resorts boards that they changed the background music.  I loved the old loop (downloaded onto my computer & Ipod) so I was wondering how the new music sounds.
> 
> E.



We've only stayed there once and loved that music.  Where did you DL it from?  Now I'm going to have to go back just to hear the new stuff


----------



## DisneyBride'03

Thanks for all the info here, I am so looking forward to our stay at the end of August It will be DDBaby's first trip!
As we will be staying as "resort guests"......it will hopefully be the last time....hopefully we will return as DVC Members
Just looking for the right contract...we are in no hurry.....
You guys are great!


----------



## keliblue

DisneyBride'03 said:


> Thanks for all the info here, I am so looking forward to our stay at the end of August It will be DDBaby's first trip!
> As we will be staying as "resort guests"......it will hopefully be the last time....hopefully we will return as DVC Members
> Just looking for the right contract...we are in no hurry.....
> You guys are great!


 
Hoping all your DVC dreams come true


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> *Changed the music at WL!!*
> 
> *I can do this....change is good....change is good....
> Baby steps Muushka....Baby steps.....*
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can take it!!!  We will be there July 5...if no one else reports until then...I'll let everyone know!!  Oh ma gosh!!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I don't know if I can take it!!!  We will be there July 5...if no one else reports until then...I'll let everyone know!!  Oh ma gosh!!!



So, I am not the only one, eh??  Yes, please let us know.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *Changed the music at WL!!*



Muushka...you took the scream right out of my throat!!  


jimmytammy....here's what we want you to do.  If they've changed the music at WL, grab Ranger Stan and demand to see the highest ranking person there.  We all know they won't go against Stan!!


----------



## Granny

BlueFairy said:


> So lots of questions -
> 1.  Our week is Sun-Fri during the first week of December.  Since this is such a popular time, do you think we will have a hard time renting points for these days?  I'm hoping early in December is easier. Also, we've never rented points so I need encouragement there, too.



eliza did a great job answering your questions, and I'll toss in a few comments.

If you are talking about this coming December, you are probably already too late.     VWL books up very quickly for December vacations at the 11 month window in January.  It is a very small DVC resort, so it is a challenge to book there if someone isn't an owner there.  So it could very well be a moot point.  Sorry to be the bearer of disappointing news.



> 2.  Is the bed in the studio a queen?  Will I be happier with a studio than with a standard view room at WL?  We don't really need the 2nd bed, since DD is 2 and can use the sofabed or a pack-n-play.  So I'm wondering if the studio will give us more space.  Also wondering if the studio sofa can accomodate bedrails for her.


The studio will give you more space especially if you don't unfold the sleeper sofa during the day.  It will accommodate bed rails if you choose to go that way or you can use the pack n play.   In addition to the fridge, toaster and microwave it is just easier to be in the room with the sofa.  In a regular resort room your only option is to sit on the beds to watch television, for instance.  



> 3.  DH is set on WL.  I'm sold on the warmth of the villas, and also sold on the convenience to amenities being no worse than the lodge rooms.  But I think we're both worried that, for our first WL stay, being in the villas would feel like we're staying with the WL's not-so-ugly stepsister. (No offense intended to the villas, I'm sure it's great.  Just trying to convey our fears).  The romance of staying in that great big lodge really has us hooked.


Your DH sounds like a wise man.  

The theming and details that make WL so great have been carried over to VWL, and in no way do you feel like you are "leaving" the wonderful feeling that WL conveys.  What you might feel like after enjoying a meal or time at the main pool is "Now we get to head over to our great accommodations".  


> 4.  Is trash-n-tidy sufficient for 5 nights?  I can see us needing more towels.  Is there a charge?  And did I read there is a laundry room at the villas?  Or is it shared with the WL?


Trash & Towels works well for us, but I have to admit we don't use the studios.  There is a laundry room on the first floor of the villas that is free of charge to VWL guests.  It is not shared with WL guests but I can't swear that they won't try to come over and use the free laundry.  (grrrrrr)



> Please help.  I truly am torn. Maybe points won't be available to rent and the decision will be made for me.  I know that one day we will stay there.  Also, DH is in Orlando now.  Maybe he can drive over and see a studio and decide for me.


  I think that's a great idea.  Tell him to avoid the DVC desk in the lobby though or he might come home with more than impressions of a great resort!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Muushka...you took the scream right out of my throat!!  *
> 
> 
> jimmytammy....here's what we want you to do.  If they've changed the music at WL, grab Ranger Stan and demand to see the highest ranking person there.  We all know they won't go against Stan!!



Ouch, Granny.  That sounds painful  .

*Yes, jimmytammy, you have your assignment.
Take no prisoners.  
Good luck with your mission.  
We will expect a full report when you return.  
Godspeed.* 


*Sincerely, The Groupies*

oh, I just can't keep a straight face.  Neither can The Moose


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Granny said:


> eliza did a great job answering your questions, and I'll toss in a few comments.
> 
> If you are talking about this coming December, you are probably already too late.     VWL books up very quickly for December vacations at the 11 month window in January.  It is a very small DVC resort, so it is a challenge to book there if someone isn't an owner there.  So it could very well be a moot point.  Sorry to be the bearer of disappointing news.



I booked a 1bdrm at VWL for December because there were no studios available for the time we wanted to go. We're waitlisted. Good luck though!


----------



## BlueFairy

Granny said:


> eliza did a great job answering your questions, and I'll toss in a few comments.
> 
> If you are talking about this coming December, you are probably already too late.     VWL books up very quickly for December vacations at the 11 month window in January.  It is a very small DVC resort, so it is a challenge to book there if someone isn't an owner there.  So it could very well be a moot point.  Sorry to be the bearer of disappointing news.
> 
> 
> The studio will give you more space especially if you don't unfold the sleeper sofa during the day.  It will accommodate bed rails if you choose to go that way or you can use the pack n play.   In addition to the fridge, toaster and microwave it is just easier to be in the room with the sofa.  In a regular resort room your only option is to sit on the beds to watch television, for instance.
> 
> 
> Your DH sounds like a wise man.
> 
> The theming and details that make WL so great have been carried over to VWL, and in no way do you feel like you are "leaving" the wonderful feeling that WL conveys.  What you might feel like after enjoying a meal or time at the main pool is "Now we get to head over to our great accommodations".
> 
> Trash & Towels works well for us, but I have to admit we don't use the studios.  There is a laundry room on the first floor of the villas that is free of charge to VWL guests.  It is not shared with WL guests but I can't swear that they won't try to come over and use the free laundry.  (grrrrrr)
> 
> I think that's a great idea.  Tell him to avoid the DVC desk in the lobby though or he might come home with more than impressions of a great resort!



Thanks Granny and Eliza.  Those pointed answers really help me feel like we can make an informed decision.

Eliza, I love your description of the villas entrance.  Best I've seen yet.  That sounds wonderful!  Unfortunately DD is too young for Cub's Den. 

Granny, just so I'm clear, I do see availability on disneyworld.com for our dates in a studio.  $1715 for 5 nights.  Does DVC pull from this or a separate pool of rooms?  I can see how Disney would find it profitable to hold back a certain number for traditional reservations since it is more expensive that way.  We unfortunately can't afford the upgrade unless it's with points.

Free laundry, too!  Wow.  That's a nice perk.  If internet access was free - DH would be sold!

And where is that DVC desk?  Perhaps I can "accidentally" give DH directions to stop there.  I've been paving the way for a DVC conversation since our honeymoon.  But DD is 2 and needs college tuition.  And we're working on having a second.  I think a purchase will have to wait.  Too bad, because when they are young is when I think we could get the most use of the membership.

Also, to whomever posted the villas room number map (a pdf), I think the file is broken.  I can't get it to load.


----------



## BlueFairy

TheBeadPirate said:


> I booked a 1bdrm at VWL for December because there were no studios available for the time we wanted to go. We're waitlisted. Good luck though!



Funny, 1 BR doesn't show up as an option for us, but studio does.  This is on disneyworld.com for 12/2-12/7.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

BlueFairy said:


> Funny, 1 BR doesn't show up as an option for us, but studio does.  This is on disneyworld.com for 12/2-12/7.



We're going later in the month. But, the cash reservations are pulled from a different group than the DVC points. As the time gets closer they may free up the unbooked cash rooms and make them available for points.


----------



## Granny

BlueFairy said:


> Granny, just so I'm clear, I do see availability on disneyworld.com for our dates in a studio.  $1715 for 5 nights.  Does DVC pull from this or a separate pool of rooms?  I can see how Disney would find it profitable to hold back a certain number for traditional reservations since it is more expensive that way.  We unfortunately can't afford the upgrade unless it's with points.


As TBP mentioned, Disney owns a small percentage of each DVC resort for cash reservations.  It is not unusual for the membership accommodations to be fully booked yet Disney still has cash reservations available.  This is also how they use points that DVC members trade out for other resorts or cruise bookings.



> And where is that DVC desk?  Perhaps I can "accidentally" give DH directions to stop there.  I've been paving the way for a DVC conversation since our honeymoon.  But DD is 2 and needs college tuition.  And we're working on having a second.  I think a purchase will have to wait.  Too bad, because when they are young is when I think we could get the most use of the membership.


 The DVC desk is in the far back area of the lobby, just near the area where the long ramp takes you down to Roaring Fork and the pool access.  However, even if he stopped by there the rep would be selling only SSR and AKV.  Older sold-out resorts like VWL are available for purchase through the resale market or direct from Disney but only through the assigned Guide (salesperson).


----------



## MaryJ

BlueFairy said:


> Also, to whomever posted the villas room number map (a pdf), I think the file is broken.  I can't get it to load.



I think that was me, so I'll give it another try:

http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MaryJ said:


> I think that was me, so I'll give it another try:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf



Works for me!


----------



## jimmytammy

I feel the weight of the Groupies on my shoulders, but I will bear that burden.  Someone must do it!  We cant have these sort of changes going on.  I will speak to Ranger Stan immediately upon arrival.  I will report back.  Please send Moose Dust as this mission MUST NOT fail!!


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I feel the weight of the Groupies on my shoulders, but I will bear that burden.  Someone must do it!  We cant have these sort of changes going on.  I will speak to Ranger Stan immediately upon arrival.  I will report back.  Please send Moose Dust as this mission MUST NOT fail!!



The weight is on your shoulders because YOU are the only one  who can handle this very difficult mission.  
Moose Dust is sprinkling on you as we speak.  Good luck!!  

Oh yeah, and enjoy WCC _AFTER _your mission is complete  
The Groupies are counting on you.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I feel the weight of the Groupies on my shoulders, but I will bear that burden.  Someone must do it!  We cant have these sort of changes going on.  I will speak to Ranger Stan immediately upon arrival.  I will report back.  Please send Moose Dust as this mission MUST NOT fail!!



Good luck son....and may the Moose be with you!!


----------



## BlueFairy

MaryJ said:


> I think that was me, so I'll give it another try:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf



This one is working.  Thanks!


----------



## jimmytammy

I have my family in full support and there to back me up in case I fail.  I will make sure to enter with Walkman in hand, WL tunes fully blaring in my ears to give me strength and courage.  Thank you all for the incoming Moose Dust.  Over and out.


----------



## eliza61

bpmorley said:


> We've only stayed there once and loved that music.  Where did you DL it from?  Now I'm going to have to go back just to hear the new stuff



In the interest of saving national security, or at least the sanity of our fellow groupies
I tried to rip the wl music cd that I have onto the net.  Since I'm technologically challenged I wouldn't bet any points that this will work.  Let me know if you can open it.  worked with my windows media player.

http://www.savefile.com/files/786941

Jimmytammy accept no substitutions. dig down for your inner pioneer spirit.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> I have my family in full support and there to back me up in case I fail.  I will make sure to enter with Walkman in hand, WL tunes fully blaring in my ears to give me strength and courage.  Thank you all for the incoming Moose Dust.  Over and out.



 

Eliza, we are finally (don't laugh) getting rid of dial-up and moving into the 21st century.  I will try to download when we get modernized next week some time.  Thanks!


----------



## BlueFairy

eliza61 said:


> In the interest of saving national security, or at least the sanity of our fellow groupies
> I tried to rip the wl music cd that I have onto the net.  Since I'm technologically challenged I wouldn't bet any points that this will work.  Let me know if you can open it.  worked with my windows media player.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/786941
> 
> Jimmytammy accept no substitutions. dig down for your inner pioneer spirit.



Hi eliza, 
Your link seems to be working (Currently downloading).  However, you should be aware that there was a very HUGE thread recently where people were trading WDW music using savefile and posting the links on the boards.  WebmasterPete took the thread down, and may have a new policy about trading copyrighted music in this way while using the boards.  I'm not trying to flame you or start a debate, but I just thought you might like a friendly heads-up in case you aren't aware of the situation.

Go to this thread for a discussion about the situation:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1403982&referrerid=&highlight=download+some+audio


----------



## bpmorley

eliza61 said:


> In the interest of saving national security, or at least the sanity of our fellow groupies
> I tried to rip the wl music cd that I have onto the net.  Since I'm technologically challenged I wouldn't bet any points that this will work.  Let me know if you can open it.  worked with my windows media player.
> 
> http://www.savefile.com/files/786941
> 
> Jimmytammy accept no substitutions. dig down for your inner pioneer spirit.



Seems to be working.  Dl'ing right.  Thank you.  I loved hearing that music every morning on our way to Roaring forks for coffee and every night while out by the villas pool.


----------



## ransom

Sorry to interrupt the discussion of WL music!

I've been trying to figure out how to go on the "Wonders of the Lodge" tour, but I don't see very much mention of it on Disney's site (in fact, the only links from Google I could find that went to Disney's site had mostly been changed so that the pages no longer mentioned it!).  

Is the tour still going on, and if so, how do I find out the schedule and sign up?


----------



## bpmorley

ransom said:


> Sorry to interrupt the discussion of WL music!
> 
> I've been trying to figure out how to go on the "Wonders of the Lodge" tour, but I don't see very much mention of it on Disney's site (in fact, the only links from Google I could find that went to Disney's site had mostly been changed so that the pages no longer mentioned it!).
> 
> Is the tour still going on, and if so, how do I find out the schedule and sign up?



I'm not the most knowledgeable about WL or WLV, but I would call MS and see if they have any info.  Or maybe just the front desk of WL itself


----------



## blossomz

mousavers has a link on their website to iTunes where there is a WL mix!  Very easy to download!  If the music has changed...now's the time to get it!!!

OOH!  Just realized we are now at the "under one month" to go!!


----------



## eliza61

BlueFairy said:


> Hi eliza,
> Your link seems to be working (Currently downloading).  However, you should be aware that there was a very HUGE thread recently where people were trading WDW music using savefile and posting the links on the boards.  WebmasterPete took the thread down, and may have a new policy about trading copyrighted music in this way while using the boards.  I'm not trying to flame you or start a debate, but I just thought you might like a friendly heads-up in case you aren't aware of the situation.
> 
> Go to this thread for a discussion about the situation:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1403982&referrerid=&highlight=download+some+audio


Oh thanks Blue,
I'll double check with WMPete to be on the safe side.
E


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> mousavers has a link on their website to iTunes where there is a WL mix!  Very easy to download!  If the music has changed...now's the time to get it!!!


Ah, finally something my teenage daughter can contribute to the cause!  She has an iPod so she should be able to get this for me!

Thanks!!


----------



## bpmorley

Granny said:


> Ah, finally something my teenage daughter can contribute to the cause!  She has an iPod so she should be able to get this for me!
> 
> Thanks!!



I have an Ipod.  What would it be listed under in ITunes?  Wilderness Lodge music?  Disney music?  and ideas?


----------



## Granny

bpmorley said:


> I have an Ipod.  What would it be listed under in ITunes?  Wilderness Lodge music?  Disney music?  and ideas?



I don't know?    I'm counting on DD to do that too!!  

blossomz...I looked on Mousesavers.com and couldn't find the WL music link to iPod anywhere there.  Can you provide some pointers?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I know it's alot to look through, but if I remember right someone created a playlist for ipod here and the link is somewhere in these pages. I didn't download it cause it was like $25 for all the songs in it.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jpeka65844 said:


> I made a new iMix available on iTunes of WL music!  It's more complete than the others that are already on there and where there was stuff I couldn't find, I made some substitutions.
> 
> If you have iTunes, go to Music Store, click on iMix (should be on left hand side) and search for "Wilderness Lodge Lobby"  Mine is the biggest mix and has 28 tracks!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> Denice T.
> Olathe, KS


This was the post I was talking about. Way back when. Don't know if it's still out there or not.


----------



## blossomz

Here is the link...http://www.mousesavers.com/wlmusic.html


----------



## WebmasterCricket

WL in miniature (not the best work, but only my second try at it  )


----------



## jimmytammy

Thats a great shot!!


----------



## bpmorley

Webmaster Cricket, where was that shot taken from?


----------



## WebmasterCricket

bpmorley said:


> Webmaster Cricket, where was that shot taken from?



http://maps.live.com/

In the birds eye view from the 2d menu.


----------



## blossomz

bpmorley said:


> I'm not the most knowledgeable about WL or WLV, but I would call MS and see if they have any info.  Or maybe just the front desk of WL itself



Yes, the front desk has the schedule.  It is usually in the morning around 9.  Stan has a set schedule.  It is terrific and I highly recommend it!  I understand a new tour is in the works as well!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Hi all you groupies!

I'm so excited, we just passed ROFR with our first DVC contract, our new home is VWL!!!

I feel like shouting from the rooftops! 

   

We'll be at WDW this weekend, having dinner at Whispering Canyon on Sunday night for Father's Day, I am so thrilled to go look around our "home".  We aren't staying there and obviously haven't closed yet so can't use our points but I will be in heaven just to be there.


----------



## loribell

Welcome Home!

So have you kept your trip a surprise or did you cave and let the kids know?


----------



## mprewitt

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> I'm so excited, we just passed ROFR with our first DVC contract, our new home is VWL!!!


 
Congratulations!!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thank you loribell, that's our first "Welcome Home"!

We caved.  Told them a couple of days ago.  The first week of the trip DH is taking a class in Orlando through work and we were waiting to make sure it wouldn't be cancelled before telling the kids.   So poor DH will be in class Mon-Fri while kids and I are at the parks, but the good thing is DH's company will be paying for offsite room.  The following weekend we move to POR, so looking forward to that , we are all going to Star Wars weekend!

We can't close until end of July, hoping to use points at VWL for next Spring Break in April 08!


----------



## jimmytammy

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Hi all you groupies!
> 
> I'm so excited, we just passed ROFR with our first DVC contract, our new home is VWL!!!
> 
> I feel like shouting from the rooftops!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be at WDW this weekend, having dinner at Whispering Canyon on Sunday night for Father's Day, I am so thrilled to go look around our "home".  We aren't staying there and obviously haven't closed yet so can't use our points but I will be in heaven just to be there.


Welcome welcome welcome(in the words of Dr. Nigel Channing) to the groupies!

We are going to WCC tommorrow for breakfast then catch up with Ranger Stan to give him a gift.


----------



## Muushka

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Hi all you groupies!
> 
> I'm so excited, we just passed ROFR with our first DVC contract, our new home is VWL!!!
> 
> I feel like shouting from the rooftops!
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be at WDW this weekend, having dinner at Whispering Canyon on Sunday night for Father's Day, I am so thrilled to go look around our "home".  We aren't staying there and obviously haven't closed yet so can't use our points but I will be in heaven just to be there.



*Welcome Home LadyTrampScamp&Angel!

And I might add, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts * 

*Oh yes, and grab yourself a Groupie Moose!  I'll bet it would look really good on you.  
(Mine makes my butt look too big.)*


----------



## blossomz

A great big welcome home!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Thank you everyone!

jimmytammy - Have fun at WCC, that's so sweet of you to give Ranger Stan a gift.  We haven't met him yet but looking forward to it!

Muushka - thanks, we've stayed on the WL side and love the resort.  This might be a dumb question but I just got here - what's a groupie moose?

Thanks blossomz, I've waited a long time to be welcomed home and it feels good!


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

Oh, I think I found what a groupie moose is!  Check my sig  

Ahhh, I'm so happy


----------



## loribell

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Thank you loribell, that's our first "Welcome Home"!
> 
> We caved.  Told them a couple of days ago.  The first week of the trip DH is taking a class in Orlando through work and we were waiting to make sure it wouldn't be cancelled before telling the kids.   So poor DH will be in class Mon-Fri while kids and I are at the parks, but the good thing is DH's company will be paying for offsite room.  The following weekend we move to POR, so looking forward to that , we are all going to Star Wars weekend!
> 
> We can't close until end of July, hoping to use points at VWL for next Spring Break in April 08!




We have done a surprise trip twice. The first time I caved so DS could do his homework ahead of time. The second time we kept it a secret until we were in the parking lot. Kids thought we were just going to the beach but we did Disney before the beach. It worked out perfectly, we drove and the kids had fallen asleep, slept all the way through Orlando & woke up when we parked the car. My poor little one was in tears though, we had told them we couldn't buy park tickets that year so she thought we were staying at Disney World but weren't going to be able to go to the parks (she was only 4 at the time). 

So are the kids really excited?


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

> The second time we kept it a secret until we were in the parking lot. Kids thought we were just going to the beach but we did Disney before the beach. It worked out perfectly, we drove and the kids had fallen asleep, slept all the way through Orlando & woke up when we parked the car. My poor little one was in tears though, we had told them we couldn't buy park tickets that year so she thought we were staying at Disney World but weren't going to be able to go to the parks (she was only 4 at the time).



Oh my gosh that's so cute, your DD must've been overjoyed when she found out she really got to the parks and all.  You're better at secrets than me, I've kept this secret for months but once I knew we'd be there for 1 1/2 weeks for sure - I couldn't contain myself!

The kids (6 and 10) are very excited.  It's been almost 2 years since they have been at the main parks.  Last year we did a Universal trip and only went to Blizzard Beach (I know, I know) They are huge Star Wars fans too and I haven't shown them much about that although they know of the event.  I wanted everything that goes on at MGM to be kind of a surprise.

I'll bring some pics back of the lodge!  Kids will be going to the Cub's Den too one night, they love it there


----------



## Granny

Time for another photo to keep us daydreaming!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny, I needed that  .

PS I thought your post to MG was a hoot and a half!  I could sit at a computer for days and never think of stuff like that!


----------



## Muushka

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Oh, I think I found what a groupie moose is!  Check my sig
> 
> Ahhh, I'm so happy



Nope, not quite.  I think you are maybe missing the


----------



## TheBeadPirate

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome welcome welcome(in the words of Dr. Nigel Channing) to the groupies!
> 
> We are going to WCC tommorrow for breakfast then catch up with Ranger Stan to give him a gift.



Ok, did I miss it? Did the lobby music change?!? Sitting on pins and needles (which really kinda hurt) waiting to hear. I told DH this was a possibility- I think he almost cried. He seems to think that's "HIS" theme music! 

Hi Ranger Stan! 


Lori


----------



## eliza61

LadyTrampScamp&Angel said:


> Hi all you groupies!
> 
> I'm so excited, we just passed ROFR with our first DVC contract, our new home is VWL!!!
> 
> I feel like shouting from the rooftops!
> 
> woohoo:



Congratuations and welcome home!! Remember to give it your best Davey Crokett yell.  So when did you say you'll be at the lodge


----------



## LadyTrampScamp&Angel

> Congratuations and welcome home!! Remember to give it your best Davey Crokett yell. So when did you say you'll be at the lodge



Thanks!  We're having dinner there this Sunday night for Father's Day!      I'll take some pictures of the lodge while we're there, unfortunately not staying there this time.


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> Ok, did I miss it? Did the lobby music change?!? Sitting on pins and needles (which really kinda hurt) waiting to hear. I told DH this was a possibility- I think he almost cried. He seems to think that's "HIS" theme music!
> 
> Hi Ranger Stan!
> 
> 
> Lori



Jimmytammy is on a top secret mission finding out about this calamity.  Stay tuned...

Oh, and check your mailbox this weekend!


----------



## MaryJ

TheBeadPirate said:


> Ok, did I miss it? Did the lobby music change?!? Sitting on pins and needles (which really kinda hurt) waiting to hear. I told DH this was a possibility- I think he almost cried. He seems to think that's "HIS" theme music!
> 
> Hi Ranger Stan!
> 
> 
> Lori



I'm waiting to hear about this as well.  I haven't said anything about this to DH yet.  He's had enough bad news with work lately that I didn't want to give him one more thing to get him down.  He feels the same way about the music as your DH!  I made a CD with several of the VWL songs on it and it's all he ever plays in his truck!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> Jimmytammy is on a top secret mission finding out about this calamity.  Stay tuned...
> 
> Oh, and check your mailbox this weekend!



Thanks Barb! I told Rick he owed you big time for this one! Maybe we'll see you at Christmas and he can thank you personally!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Jimmytammy is on a top secret mission finding out about this calamity.  Stay tuned...
> 
> Oh, and check your mailbox this weekend!



OK folks, reporting in.  We had breakfast at WCC this morning and spent some lengthy quality time with Ranger Stan.  We gave him a pic frame me and DS made with his feature article from the spring edition of vacation magic.  He was very appreciative of it and shared some personal things with us.  I felt honored that he shared so much with us.

I will clarify, he is still doing the Wonders of the lodge tours at 9 am.  He works 4 days, I believe Wed-Fri(refer to that Vac. Magic to verify).  And he is still doing Flag Family on those days as well.  His knees are in great shape now.  He didnt have to have surgery as medicine and God were his healers.

As for the music, it has changed.  And not for the better IMO.  Some of it is like a hoedown with Mickey, Goofy and others singing.  Dont get me wrong, love the characters, but miss the old music more.  It was just a part of the majesty of the place.  So I mentioned it to Ranger Stan, but he didnt seem to notice the change.  Then I spoke with Bill, a floor manager in the main Lodge.  He said a couple others had mentioned not liking the change.  So he was going to bring it up at the next meeting.

I told him of our little band of VWL brotherhood(and sisterhood) and felt speaking on behalf of many of us, we werent keen on the change. It doesnt have that Western feel as before. He told me for those of you coming soon, certainly voice your displeasure, because they aim to please.  

Another thing we can do, and he felt this most effective, is to email to guest communications and let them know how we feel.  So for those interested, here is the address

wdw.guest.communications@disneyworld.com

When writing, please include your name, address, telephone #,and email address.

May the force be with you


----------



## blossomz

I cannot believe this!  I've already sent off my letter!  Thanks for the update..  but  I am in utter disbelief!!


----------



## Muushka

Wow Jimmytammy. We sure entrusted the mission to the right soldier!  You did a great job.  Thank you.

OK.  It's 15:30 here.  I will send off urgent message at 16:00 hours.  I will report anything I hear from WDW headquarters here, promptly. 

All kidding aside, they really did make a mistake if the music is as Jimmytammy describes (which I am sure is accurate!)
WL is majestic, not cute.  Don't they know that?????


----------



## MaryJ

Thanks for the detective work, Jimmytammy.   I just sent off my email!


----------



## Granny

JT....great sleuthing work there!!  

I enjoyed your description of your chat with Stan as well.  I'm sure he really appreciated the time and effort you went through to get him his gift.  He is a prime example of "receiving according to what you give".  

I'm going to hold off on my e-mail.  We'll be at WDW next month and I'll look up a floor manager and have the same conversation.  Then I'll send the e-mail.  Don't want it to look like an organized letter campaign!  



> As for the music, it has changed. And not for the better IMO. Some of it is like a hoedown with Mickey, Goofy and others singing.


This sounds like something they could just pump into Whispering Canyon...or better yet give it to the FW folks!!  

I'm surprised that Stan hadn't noticed the change in music.  My guess is that he is toeing the company line on this one.


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> JT....great sleuthing work there!!
> 
> I enjoyed your description of your chat with Stan as well.  I'm sure he really appreciated the time and effort you went through to get him his gift.  He is a prime example of "receiving according to what you give".
> 
> I'm going to hold off on my e-mail.  We'll be at WDW next month and I'll look up a floor manager and have the same conversation.  Then I'll send the e-mail.  Don't want it to look like an organized letter campaign!
> 
> 
> This sounds like something they could just pump into Whispering Canyon...or better yet give it to the FW folks!!
> 
> I'm surprised that Stan hadn't noticed the change in music.  My guess is that he is toeing the company line on this one.


That sounds like a good idea.  We would be piling up on them.

As for the music, there were other tunes that were unrecognizable to me but sounded like movie music.  It wasnt just Mickey and friends.  Should have made that more clear.  That stuff really stuck out in my mind though.

As for Ranger Stan, I think it was more age related hearing issues with the music change.  One things for sure, he really loves his job!  He did let us know he would be gone for several days in Sept.  He and his DW, his "sweety" as he reffered to her will be on a bus tour of the west, including Yellowstone.  He is really looking forward to it and hinted that he could move to that area.

I can tell you, staying offsite has been different.  A visit to VWL sure brought things back into perspective for us.  I almost cried driving under the arch, coming and going.  I told DW and the kids I could still smell the VWL Lobby in my shirt as we were driving away.  I felt compelled to sleep in same shirt last night, that was til we spent the rest of a hot, rainy day at AK 

As for the troops, stay the course, and Moose Dust to you all!!  Over and out.


----------



## Muushka

> I can tell you, staying offsite has been different. A visit to VWL sure brought things back into perspective for us. I almost cried driving under the arch, coming and going. I told DW and the kids I could still smell the VWL Lobby in my shirt as we were driving away. I felt compelled to sleep in same shirt last night, that was til we spent the rest of a hot, rainy day at AK



Ahhhh.  The passion.  Gotta love it


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> .
> 
> I can tell you, staying offsite has been different.  A visit to VWL sure brought things back into perspective for us.  I almost cried driving under the arch, coming and going.  I told DW and the kids I could still smell the VWL Lobby in my shirt as we were driving away.  I felt compelled to sleep in same shirt last night, that was til we spent the rest of a hot, rainy day at AK



JT...well, sooner or later you're going to have to wash that shirt!  But if you would like a visual cue to help bring back the magic of The Lodge, here you go!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the update on the WL music JT---though I don't think I'll be as keen on this new hoe down stuff.  I will also hold off on emailing until my stay there in August.   (Then I'll let 'em have it !   ).  

I also enjoyed your retelling of your visit with Ranger Stan...thanks for sharing


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'd like to add a visual too....dug this up from about 6 years ago.  I couldn't find any more recent ones of the arch and "bear crossing" sign....

My dh (we were just pulling into the resort for check-in and had to stop for a pic here !) was so happy to finally be at the WL  





[/IMG]


----------



## eliza61

Jt, thanks for the update.  So disappointed in the music change.  I remember how it suited the lodge to a tee. 
Not sure if I could handle off site and just visiting,  I'm nearly on prozac because we are staying at the BCV's so staying off site would probably truly push me over the edge.

Enjoy the rest of your holiday.
E.


----------



## lenshanem

Wow, they changed the music?!? That is so sad...


----------



## blossomz

OK everyone...great news!!   Lou Mongello has a GREAT podcast at wdwradio.com.  I sent him an email and asked him to check out the problem with his sources and here is what he said..."While the lobby background music has not changed, Guests may have noticed something a bit different recently. The soundtrack that plays in the background had actually become stuck and played just a few tracks, instead of the entire loop of songs. That has recently been fixed, and the entire BGM (background music) selection is now being played."  He is the author of the disney trivia books.  His website is great and the podcast is a blast!  CHeck it out sometime!


----------



## MaryJ

blossomz said:


> OK everyone...great news!!   Lou Mongello has a GREAT podcast at wdwradio.com.  I sent him an email and asked him to check out the problem with his sources and here is what he said..."While the lobby background music has not changed, Guests may have noticed something a bit different recently. The soundtrack that plays in the background had actually become stuck and played just a few tracks, instead of the entire loop of songs. That has recently been fixed, and the entire BGM (background music) selection is now being played."  He is the author of the disney trivia books.  His website is great and the podcast is a blast!  CHeck it out sometime!


This is good news to hear!   I listen to Lou and his podcast too.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Dad's day to the all the groupies Dads, granddads,stepdads,uncles and dad-type dudes.

Kudos for a job well done!


----------



## DVC Jen

We just got home yesterday after spending 11 amazing days and nights at the lodge.

I noticed some changes in the music, but alot of my favorites are still there as well.  So it isn't a TOTAL change.

We were able to do flag family on the 14th (our last day) and were lucky enough to once again have Stan. It made my day -if not my entire trip.  He is so incredibly special.

I have to share my absolute favorite moment at the lodge this year.  We once again had our favorite studio - with a nice pool and woods view (4531).  I was sitting out on the balcony reading and relaxing early one evening when I happened to look down into the woods and saw a family of about 5 deer just walking around.  I was amazed and sat there watching them for about 10 - 15 minutes before they walked away. I wish I would have had my camera right there with me.  I thought about going to get it - but knew just me getting up would probably be enough to scare them away and I was not about to miss out on the magic of watching them.

We have a fantastic stay.  The weather was really nice for June.  I was torn between wishing for rain because of their drought and praying it wouldn't rain on our vacation.

This was the first time we had been there since Roaring Forks had been redone.  I liked the changes, but wish they had a bit more selection. For people with shorter stays I am sure it wouldn't be an issue.  We had the dining plan and ate quite a few counter service meals at RF.  I have recently lost 50 pounds and was trying to not gain very much on this trip, so I was avoiding the chicken strips, pizza and burgers like the plague.  Got kinda tired of the 2 salad choices.  The tuna was good.  The roast beef sandwich was awesome - but I just wish they had a few more selections.

Our room was in great shape.  Everything was clean.  We did notice a bit of normal wear and tear on the couch.  Nothing major just some fraying on the arms.

I was a bit disappointed with the upkeep of the villas pool.  I noticed some not so lovely green algae growing on a few places that looked like some repair work had been done.  Almost like they had caulked it??? Well that area was very very green.  Not a hard thing to control - some simple brushing would take care of it. That was the only thing I noticed and it really is small.

We used Sturdy Branches for the first time this year and really enjoyed it.  The CMs there were so nice.  

Our first day we had one "gentleman" get rather rude with us while standing in line for Pirates.  I am not sure what his problem was - but I was not about to let his issues bother me.  I actually felt sorry for him - there he was in the most magical place on earth and he clearly was NOT feeling the magic.

Other than that - we had a wonderful time.  It is nice to be home - but I am so missing the serenity of the lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Glad you had a good trip, course I didnt think there was a bad trip possible if staying at VWL 

Maybe what I heard of the music were things that were there before and either I didnt notice or they havent been in the loop since 2002 

The music that most stands out to me is that of Copeland.  Plus soundtracks from Field of Dreams, Dances with Wolves, Last of the Mohicans, Magnificent Seven, Angels in the Outfield, How the West Was Won.  Also a few others thrown in for good measure.

I just dont remember Mickey and the gang singing.  Was this something in the original loop that wasnt there later?  

After reading blossomz post about Lou Mongellos message, Im really confused now, which in my case doesnt take much to get me to that State


----------



## Muushka

Thank you DVC Jen for catching us up on our favorite home away from home.  I hope some day we can catch a glimpse of the deer.  We have never seen one let alone 5!  A magical moment.  

And we also want to wish all the VWL Dads a Happy Father's Day.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm glad you had such a nice stay, DVC Jen!
Bobbi


----------



## DVC Jen

I did notice a few new tracks - some I didn't think fit at all.  They were just way to upbeat.  I didn't notice any with characters singing.  I think that would have put me over the top and I would have hunted someone down for a "chat". 

Most of what I personally heard were things I had heard before - but then again to be honest - I wasn't paying as much attention as I usually do.  I was concentrating more on getting some great photos.

I will share them when I get them converted from raw files to something I can post here.


----------



## jimmytammy

Some time back I remember a post where someone suggested posting a picture of our beloved home, and we try to guess where that shot is located.  So here is one I felt would be somewhat challenging.

Can anyone guess?  Here is one hint...it is in the villas section


----------



## Muushka

The public restroom?  Great shot, by the way!


----------



## jimmytammy

I am new to getting pics on here, so forgive me for them being too big   This is a shot of the Space Shuttle launch taken from the Poly parking lot.  We were the only ones out there watching.  We had the back lid up on our van so we couldnt listen to the countdown on XM radio.  A few people made comments, mostly towards us being rednecks, but hey, we had never seen a launch so we didnt care. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












This is a shot of Ranger Stan(of course) after we gave him this pic frame with his feature article from the Spring Edition of Vacation Magic.  Me and my DS made him the frame out of walnut.  He was surprised.  DD made him a card with moose stamps on the outside and presented it all to him in moose stamped bag.  He really spent a lot of extra time with us and told us it was folks like us that made his job at WL so special.  I told him of our little band of brotherhood here on the DIS and how he was like a celebrity amongst us.  He smiled and said that made him feel even more special.


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> The public restroom?  Great shot, by the way!



Thanks Muushka!!  And you are right!!


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, see if you can guess this one.  One hint, it looks like it was taken from outside, but it is an inside shot looking through glass.  Extra Moose Dust for the poster who tells me what would be just under this glass on the inside.  Hope that doesnt give it away to easy.


----------



## blossomz

Is it the window seat?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

I'm going to try to get a Wishes cruise booked this week for Christmas week. If I get it anyone wanna share? Thought I'd mention it here first. Gotta love all my Villa WL friends!


Muushka- Rick loves the cd. You might get your stuffins squeezed out at Christmas!


----------



## blossomz

OK...it's finally pixie dust time!  Tomorrow marks only 10 more days till we go home!!  Can't wait to sit by that wonderful quiet pool!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> Is it the window seat?



You are correct!!  Extra Moose Dust blowing your way


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> I'm going to try to get a Wishes cruise booked this week for Christmas week. If I get it anyone wanna share? Thought I'd mention it here first. Gotta love all my Villa WL friends!



Ohhhhh.  Sounds interesting.  It would depend on when you are doing it. Yes, we would be interested.  Can you PM me with costs/dates or post them???? Thank you!!!

We are arriving 12/23 Sun and leaving 12/27.


----------



## ransom

It's official!  I just received notice that we closed on our VWL contact last Thursday.  We're official owners of the best resort ever!  

Now, it's time to decide which graphic to use in my signature.


----------



## mprewitt

ransom said:


> It's official! I just received notice that we closed on our VWL contact last Thursday. We're official owners of the best resort ever!


 
Congratulations, neighbor!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home Ransom!!!


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> It's official!  I just received notice that we closed on our VWL contact last Thursday.  We're official owners of the best resort ever!
> 
> Now, it's time to decide which graphic to use in my signature.








*Welcome home!!!  
And I must say, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts! *

*As far as which graphic to use, as Donkey in Shrek would say: Pick Me!! Pick Me!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

ransom said:


> It's official!  I just received notice that we closed on our VWL contact last Thursday.  We're official owners of the best resort ever!
> 
> Now, it's time to decide which graphic to use in my signature.



Welcome Home, Neighbor!!


----------



## Granny

ransom...that is great news!   

*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> I am new to getting pics on here, so forgive me for them being too big   This is a shot of the Space Shuttle launch taken from the Poly parking lot.



JT....I think that is a great shot, and so cool that you were able to witness that from the Poly parking lot.  What a nice unexpected pleasure to add to your vacation.  




> This is a shot of Ranger Stan(of course) after we gave him this pic frame with his feature article from the Spring Edition of Vacation Magic.  Me and my DS made him the frame out of walnut.  He was surprised.  DD made him a card with moose stamps on the outside and presented it all to him in moose stamped bag.



I love this picture of Ranger Stan and your story of thoughtfulness and generosity.  I had the pleasure of meeting Ranger Stan for the first time on our last trip, and didn't think to take any pictures (head slap).   I think I'll go look for him on our next trip while checking out the WL music.

Thanks for sharing your pictures and story.


----------



## Muushka

Granny, I am so glad you posted this.  

I totally missed everything from JT's post of what the border picture and on down!  I missed that I had guessed right!  (Me, me, me, it's all about me ).  I missed JT's great shot of the space shuttle (very cool by the way).  I missed Ranger Stan's awesome gift from JT.  That was so nice of you.  Sheesh, what in the world am I doing here on the Groupie board if I can miss so much valuable information??? 

I will try to be better.

JT, you have inspired me to introduce myself to Ranger Stan when we are there in Dec.  I will, of course, mention that I know you!  Well, in the cyber-sense.  And  about this very strange group that we belong to!

I got up at crack-thirty (OK, 6:55 AM) and was able to book our Christmas Day dining.  We are having breakfast at  where else but WCC.  And then for dinner we are booked at where else but WCC!  They are having a special Christmas menu that day, so we thought that would be nice.

Has anyone ever eaten Christmas dinner there?  

Happy Tuesday Groupies!


----------



## ransom

Thank you for the warm welcome!  

We can't wait to stay and actually see some of our fellow owners!

Our first DVC stay will be November 2008, which means we'll be making our reservation while we're there this December!  I hope I don't have to call day by day!


----------



## Muushka

Nov '08!!  !!

Are you going to be all right????

Well, you can always come here for support!

Again, Welcome Home!!


----------



## Muushka

*I just put on my sigs option to see which you chose.

   Good choice Ransom!  That Moose looks really good on you!*


----------



## loribell

Muushka said:


> I got up at crack-thirty (OK, 6:55 AM) and was able to book our Christmas Day dining.  We are having breakfast at  where else but WCC.  And then for dinner we are booked at where else but WCC!  They are having a special Christmas menu that day, so we thought that would be nice.
> 
> Has anyone ever eaten Christmas dinner there?
> 
> Happy Tuesday Groupies!



We ate Chirstmas lunch there last year. It was good. They brought it out in the skillet and brought refills of anyting we wanted of course. It is pretty much traditional fixings but not quite the traditional meal!


----------



## keliblue

ransom said:


> It's official! I just received notice that we closed on our VWL contact last Thursday. We're official owners of the best resort ever!
> 
> Now, it's time to decide which graphic to use in my signature.


 
*WELCOME HOME...  *


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> Ohhhhh.  Sounds interesting.  It would depend on when you are doing it. Yes, we would be interested.  Can you PM me with costs/dates or post them???? Thank you!!!
> 
> We are arriving 12/23 Sun and leaving 12/27.



Well, it was a good thought. I can book 90 days out, so I'm still going to try. I'll let you know if I get it booked!

Lori


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well, it was a good thought. I can book 90 days out, so I'm still going to try. I'll let you know if I get it booked!
> 
> Lori



So, 90 or so more days.  I'm surprised no one else is interested.  Maybe post again when it gets closer.  How many does the boat hold?  Thanks!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> So, 90 or so more days.  I'm surprised no one else is interested.  Maybe post again when it gets closer.  How many does the boat hold?  Thanks!



We're looking at the deluxe cruise. It's a 28-29 foot pontoon with the music piped in. I they include bagged snacks and water/sodas. Goes out to the middle of the lake to see Wishes. If you listen to the DISunplugged it's the one they did. I think it's $250-$275 and holds up to 10. There's 3 of us. I love the fireworks but am not a "packed like a sardine" crowd person- so I thought this might be more enjoyable.


----------



## jaurban

Just bought in today - 200 pts at VWL!  Should have member number in a few days.  Very excited to be here.  Now, how to attach the logo to the signature.....


----------



## Muushka

jaurban said:


> Just bought in today - 200 pts at VWL!  Should have member number in a few days.  Very excited to be here.  Now, how to attach the logo to the signature.....



*WoooHooo and Welcome Home!!

And I might add, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts! *

I can't wait to see how that Moose looks on you!!!

Wake Up Groupies!!  Fresh Moose needs a Welcome Home!!


----------



## jimmytammy

jaurban said:


> Just bought in today - 200 pts at VWL!  Should have member number in a few days.  Very excited to be here.  Now, how to attach the logo to the signature.....



Welcome Home Neighbor!!


----------



## Granny

jaurban said:


> Just bought in today - 200 pts at VWL!  Should have member number in a few days.  Very excited to be here.



Great news for you....

*WELCOME HOME!!! *   




> Now, how to attach the logo to the signature...



Here's a primer....enjoy! 

DVC Logos in Signatures


----------



## ransom

jaurban said:


> Just bought in today - 200 pts at VWL!  Should have member number in a few days.  Very excited to be here.  Now, how to attach the logo to the signature.....



Welcome home, neighbor!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

We just added on 100 more points at VWL!  I am very happy about this as I love this place very much!


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> *WoooHooo and Welcome Home!!*
> 
> *And I might add, you have wonderful taste in DVC resorts! *
> 
> I can't wait to see how that Moose looks on you!!!
> 
> Wake Up Groupies!! Fresh Moose needs a Welcome Home!!


 
*Did someone say we have "FRESH MOOSE*" 






*WELCOME HOME...*


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> We just added on 100 more points at VWL! I am very happy about this as I love this place very much!


 
W.D is on a roll... CONGRATS !!!! 

MOOSE BOY !!


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> W.D is on a roll... CONGRATS !!!!
> 
> MOOSE BOY !!



I love it!  Moose Boy!  Yes, congrats WD.

And I love that Moose picture, keliblue.

I love this thread, just wanted to let you all know  .


----------



## MiaSRN62

Congrats to ransom, jaurban and wildernessdad for their recent add-ons and memberships at VWL !  
May the Moose be with you and happy future stays !  But ransom....you're gonna have to find a way to get there before Nov '08 !   How can u stand that long a wait !?   Happy planning in the meantime though


----------



## vwlvette

MiaSRN62 said:


> ay the Moose be with you and happy future stays !



LOL, got to love that quote!! Gonna use that one myself.


----------



## ransom

MiaSRN62 said:


> But ransom....you're gonna have to find a way to get there before Nov '08 !   How can u stand that long a wait !?   Happy planning in the meantime though



I know!  Those points are burning a hole in my pocket!

It'll be tough not staying in a room we "own," but thankfully we have our upcoming stay at WL in December to tide us over. (Plus we're hoping to make it to DLR next spring.)

But the big thing that's helping me with the wait for using our points for the first time is the possibility that my parents might be able to come with us on that trip in Nov 2008.  If they both feel well enough, it would be extra magical to take them there and let them do whatever they'd like to do for a week or so.

Of course it'd be wonderful to somehow fit in a trip to VWL on our own before having guests, but that doesn't appear to be in the cards...


----------



## jaurban

I did the signature!  Now for the moose and the May 2008 vacation plans.  

Looking forward to coming home!


----------



## wildernessDad

I've been a moose head since 2005.  I just added on MORE points.  I am going to bring some friends next year.  That will be interesting.  I am sure that they will love it, unlike someone I brought this year.  That is another story.  I could not believe this guy.  Oh well.  His wife did like it.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I've been a moose head since 2005.  I just added on MORE points.  I am going to bring some friends next year.  That will be interesting.  I am sure that they will love it, unlike someone I brought this year.  That is another story.  I could not believe this guy.  Oh well.  His wife did like it.



Yeah, I remember you.  
You are the one that was in the closet for 2 years till this thread brought you out of hiding! 
Now look at you!  

We have some friends that visit us often from S FL.  2 of them thought the sun rose and sat on VWL.  The other 2 didn't comment on it at all, but when they stayed with us at OKW they were all over it!  "Why don't you _always _stay here".    Go figure.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Yeah, I remember you.
> You are the one that was in the closet for 2 years till this thread brought you out of hiding!
> Now look at you!
> 
> We have some friends that visit us often from S FL.  2 of them thought the sun rose and sat on VWL.  The other 2 didn't comment on it at all, but when they stayed with us at OKW they were all over it!  "Why don't you _always _stay here".    Go figure.



You pegged me!    I am just glad to be out of the closet!  Go moose heads!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> We just added on 100 more points at VWL!  I am very happy about this as I love this place very much!



Dont it feel good?


----------



## ramkam

Coming home to VWL from California in ..... 50 minutes!


----------



## blossomz

Hey...we'll look for you!  We'll be there soon!!


----------



## melk

Okay groupies, reassure me that we will have a great vacation despite not staying at VWL  .

Because DH insisted we "try someplace new" we will be at the Boardwalk next month for 5 days.  But I'm starting to have second thoughts.  I love VWL.  I think I will miss VWL.  In fact I'm already longing for VWL.  But the clincher was last night when DD said "If we go next year can we stay at the Wilderness Lodge?....I miss it."  

So although I am excited to be going, I'm afraid I'll be just a bit homesick.....


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Who's doing the CP this winter?  This will be our(2 adults and 2 kids) first experience with this so we opted for San Angel Inn at 4:15 w/ 6:45 show. Good first try? These trips are killing me with anticipation. What else do you guys have special planned for the Christmas Season? The Christmas tree sharing thing gives me goose bumps anyone else.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Granny

melk said:


> Okay groupies, reassure me that we will have a great vacation despite not staying at VWL  .
> 
> Because DH insisted we "try someplace new" we will be at the Boardwalk next month for 5 days.  But I'm starting to have second thoughts.  I love VWL.  I think I will miss VWL.  In fact I'm already longing for VWL.  But the clincher was last night when DD said "If we go next year can we stay at the Wilderness Lodge?....I miss it."
> 
> So although I am excited to be going, I'm afraid I'll be just a bit homesick.....



Well, I'm not sure how to tell you this, but....


...you're going to have a great vacation!!!  

We decided to try something besides VWL a few years ago, and BWV was our choice for a 5 day trip.  BAM!!  We come home and buy a resale contract for BWV!!  Yes, we liked it that much!  

We now alternate between BWV and VWL trips.  This year it is BWV and we are very much looking forward to it.  It is very different from VWL, which is one of the reasons we really like it.  Being able to walk to two parks is extremely cool, as is the choice of restaurants and activities on the Boardwalk itself.   It almost feels like we have gone somewhere besides WDW because it is so different from VWL.  So it helps keep WDW fresh for us while keeping VWL in the mix of places to stay.

Obviously, our BWV purchase has not diminished our love of VWL.  And we will make a point of going over to WL at least once during the trip and grabbing a sandwich at Roaring Fork and eat outside, soaking up the atmosphere.   Yes, it can make us a bit homesick, but mostly it just reminds us of the great time we will have there on the next trip!

Go ahead and enjoy yourself.  You have many more years to enjoy VWL, and a little change of pace will be good for you!


----------



## Granny

DISNEY FIX said:


> Who's doing the CP this winter?  This will be our(2 adults and 2 kids) first experience with this so we opted for San Angel Inn at 4:15 w/ 6:45 show. Good first try? These trips are killing me with anticipation. What else do you guys have special planned for the Christmas Season? The Christmas tree sharing thing gives me goose bumps anyone else.
> Thanks
> Chris



Chris...we did CP last Christmas on December 26.  It was our first trip to WDW at that time of year and CP was tremendous!  The San Angel Inn is fine, as is the timing of the show.  

The tree sharing thing is extremely cool as well!  We got in one one and thoroughly enjoyed it.  We decorated our balcony, put lights in the windows, and had no problem getting into the Christmas spirit in the warm climate of Florida.  Of course, WL/VWL itself is awesome with the decorations and such.  But the tree that was shared with us capped off the whole experience as we were able to have fun putting it up, decorating it and putting presents next to it for the kids.  

Christmas at VWL?   Doesn't get much better than that!!!


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> Who's doing the CP this winter?  This will be our(2 adults and 2 kids) first experience with this so we opted for San Angel Inn at 4:15 w/ 6:45 show. Good first try? These trips are killing me with anticipation. What else do you guys have special planned for the Christmas Season? The Christmas tree sharing thing gives me goose bumps anyone else.
> Thanks
> Chris



Great first try! 

We will be enjoying our favorite Christmas program again this year (our 15th year in a row!).  We will be going Christmas Eve and had to get up at crack-thirty to get it!
We are trying the new Italian restaurant.

Our other plans for the Christmas season is we are doing a cruise just prior to VWL.  Non-DCL, but it will be great.

We will bring our own tree again this year.  The swap didn't work out too well for us last year  .

We will probably not be doing the parks too much.  We are  not a fan of crowded.  But to wake up on Christmas day at VWL will be a new treat for us.  We plan on WC for breakfast and dinner!  And we will visit the other resorts and just relax.

I hope you have a wonderful time at the CP!


----------



## loribell

We did the CP for the first time last year and absollutely loved it. We had our first ever dinner at Le Cellier with the package and love it too! 

The swaps are a really neat thing but I didn't get in on one. I wanted to know for sure that I had a tree in my room for Christmas eve & day so I went and bought a small one from Wal-mart after we got to Orlando. Okay, who are we kidding now, I wanted to have my very own set of Disney decorations to bring back home with me!!!!


----------



## bpmorley

DISNEY FIX said:


> Who's doing the CP this winter?  This will be our(2 adults and 2 kids) first experience with this so we opted for San Angel Inn at 4:15 w/ 6:45 show. Good first try? These trips are killing me with anticipation. What else do you guys have special planned for the Christmas Season? The Christmas tree sharing thing gives me goose bumps anyone else.
> Thanks
> Chris



That the same thing we did last year.  You picked a good restaurant.  Make sure you get over to see the Osborne lights in MGM


----------



## ammo

DISNEY FIX said:


> Who's doing the CP this winter?



We have never seen the CP before, but this may be the year.  We will be at VWL the week before Christmas (16th through 23rd).  Does everybody think we need to book a dining package to be able to see the show?  Thanks.


----------



## Muushka

If you are on the dining plan, definatly.  Well, come to think of it unless you enjoy waiting in a really really long line with a chance that you may not get in, I would buy!  

If not on the DDP, some of the restaurants are much gentler on the wallet if you go for the lunch time.  Otherwise it is pretty pricey.  We have always gotten the CP package (except for that first year before we realized what was going on).

We will be arriving the day you leave!  See ya in the lobby and have a great time.


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> We will be arriving the day you leave!  See ya in the lobby and have a great time.



Thanks for the CP advice.  We'll be the family with three children milking every last minute (I blame it on the kids, but I think DW knows better)!


----------



## jimmytammy

For those who have never seen CP, it is a must do.  And I heavily suggest doing the dinner package.  The lines get really long, you have to wait a long time, and then arent guaranteed to see it. 

We wont be there like usual this Dec. at VWL but will be sending a tree down.

Sorry Muushka, didnt realize you had already answered about the importance of getting the CP package, so I will just second what you said.


----------



## ammo

jimmytammy said:


> For those who have never seen CP, it is a must do.  And I heavily suggest doing the dinner package.  The lines get really long, you have to wait a long time, and then arent guaranteed to see it.
> 
> We wont be there like usual this Dec. at VWL but will be sending a tree down.
> 
> Sorry Muushka, didnt realize you had already answered about the importance of getting the CP package, so I will just second what you said.



No apologies necessary -- I never learn anything being told just once!  Work has kept me away from the boards for awhile, so I wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your picture of Ranger Stan.


----------



## jimmytammy

ammo said:


> No apologies necessary -- I never learn anything being told just once!  Work has kept me away from the boards for awhile, so I wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your picture of Ranger Stan.


Glad to share with yall.  He is such a nice person and seems to really love his job.  I hope he will be there many more years to come.


----------



## Muushka

> Sorry Muushka, didnt realize you had already answered about the importance of getting the CP package, so I will just second what you said.



Not to worry.  Had you come on and said that I was all wet in my assessment, then I would be upset! 

Ammo, I don't think we mentioned that if you are going to book the package to not wait too long to do it.  Those restaurants do fill up pretty quickly (well some do anyway!).


----------



## melk

Granny said:


> Well, I'm not sure how to tell you this, but....
> 
> 
> ...you're going to have a great vacation!!!
> 
> We decided to try something besides VWL a few years ago, and BWV was our choice for a 5 day trip.  BAM!!  We come home and buy a resale contract for BWV!!  Yes, we liked it that much!
> 
> We now alternate between BWV and VWL trips.  This year it is BWV and we are very much looking forward to it.  It is very different from VWL, which is one of the reasons we really like it.  Being able to walk to two parks is extremely cool, as is the choice of restaurants and activities on the Boardwalk itself.   It almost feels like we have gone somewhere besides WDW because it is so different from VWL.  So it helps keep WDW fresh for us while keeping VWL in the mix of places to stay.
> 
> Obviously, our BWV purchase has not diminished our love of VWL.  And we will make a point of going over to WL at least once during the trip and grabbing a sandwich at Roaring Fork and eat outside, soaking up the atmosphere.   Yes, it can make us a bit homesick, but mostly it just reminds us of the great time we will have there on the next trip!
> 
> Go ahead and enjoy yourself.  You have many more years to enjoy VWL, and a little change of pace will be good for you!




Thanks Granny!  It puts my mind at ease a bit knowing that others who love VWL also enjoy BWV (they just seem so different from one another).

I've thought about going over to VWL to eat but I'm not sure I can quite do that without being homesick....


----------



## Granny

melk said:


> Thanks Granny!  It puts my mind at ease a bit knowing that others who love VWL also enjoy BWV (they just seem so different from one another).


Yep...which is why we enjoy BWV so much.  In fact, I think we won't like AKV quite as much because it has too many similarities to WL.  I remember visiting there a few years ago and as we walked in DW said "Well this lobby is a WL wannabe".  I guess I've trained her right!    But having the same resort architect definitely makes me wonder if we would constantly be comparing it to WL, and probably coming up short.  That's not an issue at BWV! 



> I've thought about going over to VWL to eat but I'm not sure I can quite do that without being homesick....


It does tend to do that, but so does looking at your signature!  

Seriously, I understand that many don't like to visit WL when staying elsewhere.  But since we got rid of commando touring of the parks, we find it nice to get a quick "WL fix" by spending a little time there.  Just whets our appetites for the next trip!

Don't worry...you'll have a great trip! 


ammo....I agree that a CP package is a much, much better way to see CP than waiting in a l.....o.....n....g line with the chance of not even getting in!  Since you really need to make ADR's for most of your meals at that time of the year, you might as well go with the CP package.  We did it at Le Cellier last Christmas and it was awesome.


----------



## ammo

Three voices of reason -- I see a trend developing here.  I assume the DDE discount will apply to the CP dining package (Muushka mentioned the DDP, but we could never eat that much food)?


----------



## Granny

ammo said:


> Three voices of reason -- I see a trend developing here.  I assume the DDE discount will apply to the CP dining package (Muushka mentioned the DDP, but we could never eat that much food)?


Actually, as I recall the DDE did not apply to the CP dining package...or any dining package at WDW such as the Fantasmic Dining Package.  

I'm pretty sure I'm right on that.  Also, I found this on MouseSavers...

_The Disney Dining Experience membership card is not accepted on holidays, including Mothers Day, Easter Sunday, Independence Day, Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day._


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Actually, as I recall the DDE did not apply to the CP dining package...or any dining package at WDW such as the Fantasmic Dining Package.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm right on that.  Also, I found this on MouseSavers...
> 
> _The Disney Dining Experience membership card is not accepted on holidays, including Mothers Day, Easter Sunday, Independence Day, Thanksgiving Day, Christmas Eve, Christmas Day, New Year's Eve and New Year's Day._


I think you're right about that.  We booked the CP package last year and I'm pretty sure we couldn't use our DDE card.  We ate at Alfredo's and it was very nice, but since they are no more, I can't say how it would be this year.  The one good thing I can say is that I left my DVC hat under my chair, and when I went back after the show, they had it for me at the front desk!


----------



## ammo

Granny, thanks for the research.  I was not aware of any of the DDE restrictions.


----------



## ammo




----------



## pbharris4

I just stayed at VWl for the first time and loved it! We had an awesome location...Room 1505. It was very close to the villa pool and as close as you can get to the main pool. It was very close to the buses and main lodge as well and on the first floor. I don't think we even stepped into the Iron Spike Room. I'll definitely request that little section from now on. Oh..and we had 2 bunnies outsidfe our room several times. The giels loved that!

Although we lucked out on that location, the second half of out trip at OKW we got Bldg 51 which was on the noisy side. The bus for South Point turns around there and you can hear traffic from the main road there.


----------



## ransom

Fellow Groupies!  I would like to draw on your experience and wisdom. 

For our first stay at VWL, DW and I want to bring my parents along. We'd therefore need two studios.  We would be staying November 16-25, most likely (Thanksgiving is the 27th).

Would I be best advised to call day by day for such a reservation?  I only ask because the time to do it will be this December...when we're at WDW!  I'm willing to spend the time calling MS every day if necessary, but would rather only do it once...but I don't want to miss my chance!

What would you do in my situation?


----------



## Muushka

pbharris4 said:


> I just stayed at VWl for the first time and loved it! We had an awesome location...Room 1505. It was very close to the villa pool and as close as you can get to the main pool. It was very close to the buses and main lodge as well and on the first floor. I don't think we even stepped into the Iron Spike Room. I'll definitely request that little section from now on. Oh..and we had 2 bunnies outsidfe our room several times. The giels loved that!
> 
> Although we lucked out on that location, the second half of out trip at OKW we got Bldg 51 which was on the noisy side. The bus for South Point turns around there and you can hear traffic from the main road there.



Bunny visitors!  How fun is that?  Glad you enjoyed the Lodge!


----------



## Muushka

ransom said:


> Fellow Groupies!  I would like to draw on your experience and wisdom.
> 
> For our first stay at VWL, DW and I want to bring my parents along. We'd therefore need two studios.  We would be staying November 16-25, most likely (Thanksgiving is the 27th).
> 
> Would I be best advised to call day by day for such a reservation?  I only ask because the time to do it will be this December...when we're at WDW!  I'm willing to spend the time calling MS every day if necessary, but would rather only do it once...but I don't want to miss my chance!
> 
> What would you do in my situation?



My guess is that you would be ok for the first part of your trip to wait, but the second half I would probably start adding on day by day to be sure.  Hopefully another Groupie will chime in.......


----------



## jimmytammy

ransom said:


> Fellow Groupies!  I would like to draw on your experience and wisdom.
> 
> For our first stay at VWL, DW and I want to bring my parents along. We'd therefore need two studios.  We would be staying November 16-25, most likely (Thanksgiving is the 27th).
> 
> Would I be best advised to call day by day for such a reservation?  I only ask because the time to do it will be this December...when we're at WDW!  I'm willing to spend the time calling MS every day if necessary, but would rather only do it once...but I don't want to miss my chance!
> 
> What would you do in my situation?



It will set your mind at ease to do day by day.  We have booked a few trips like that at times of the year when DVC seems more likely to fill.  Just BEAR in mind that you have the 11 mos window so that gives you some cushion.  Sorry, had to throw that bear in since we are taliking VWL here


----------



## mprewitt

I just added on 30 more points at VWL!


----------



## ransom

mprewitt said:


> I just added on 30 more points at VWL!



Congratulations!!

If you need any help spending those points, just ask!


----------



## Muushka

mprewitt said:


> I just added on 30 more points at VWL!


*WooHoo!!! ​*


----------



## ammo

I am sad to say that we must be removed from the December list!  Work was going to push back the start of our vacation by a day, so I faced a choice between 4 nights before Christmas or 8 nights after the holidays -- our kids are still young so the decision wasn't that hard.  We will now be staying at VWL January 3 through 11.  

I will miss the decorations, but I trust that some pictures will be posted.  Also, thanks for the CP advice.  We booked (and then had to cancel) reservations, but were glad to take the guesswork out of seeing the show.

The good news is that some lucky souls just had their waitlist request come through, and we will be enjoying a much longer visit.  Here's hoping for next year...


----------



## wildernessDad

Do we have a list of who's going in December?

My dates are Dec 16 - Dec 21.


----------



## ammo

Yes -- look at the very first post in this thread.  Jimmy is keeping it current (I think).  Have fun and enjoy the great decorations.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Ammo, 

All the Holiday decorations may/should still be in place during your trip. I know Osborne FamilySpectacle of Lights are over @ MGM untill January 7th I just moved your dates.

WildernessDad I added you to my list I'm sure Diznyfanatic will update the list on page 1 soon.


*Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during December 2007:*


*DISNEY FIX*-November 25-December 2, 2007
*Nicsmom*-Noverber 29-December 5, 2007 
*Kickapoo Joie Juice*-December 1-7, 2007
*Officer Tigger*-December 1-9, 2007
*Dsneygirl*-December 2-7, 2007
*Disney Ron*-December 8-15, 2007
*Bobbiwoz*-December 9-12, 2007
*MAGICinMYHEART*-December 9-13, 2007
*Magicalmcwho*-December 9-22, 2007
*Lodgeloafer*-December 12-19, 2007
*Newfamilyman*-December 15-21, 2007
*WildernessDad*-December 16-21, 2007
*Boudreauz0*-December 16-22, 2007
*KristineN*-December 16-27, 2007
*TheBeadPirate*-December 20-27, 2007
*Muushka*-December 23-27, 2007
*Tabetha*-December 24-29, 2007
*Lenshanem*-December 30-January 4, 2008
*Peepster*-December 23-January 2, 2008
*Diznyfanatic*-January 1-4, 2008
*Ammo*-January 3-11, 2008 





*Just updating the list as it has been awhile. If anyone else will be visiting just post your dates.*


----------



## Muushka

Too bad Ammo, but I think you will still be able to see that decorations!  We were at VWL on Jan 11 years ago and they were still up!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Hey everyone and a big Moose Welcome to all the new Groupies!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I apologize for the delay in getting the trip list updated, but the first post has now been updated with everyone's dates for 2007-2008.  Post your dates if you'd like to be included on the list on the very first post on page one and I'll be happy to add them. 

Thanks again to MAGICinMYHEART for all your help with the list as well!


----------



## Muushka

*Our founder!!  Thanks!!! *


----------



## MaryJ

diznyfanatic said:


> Hey everyone and a big Moose Welcome to all the new Groupies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the delay in getting the trip list updated, but the first post has now been updated with everyone's dates for 2007-2008.  Post your dates if you'd like to be included on the list on the very first post on page one and I'll be happy to add them.
> 
> Thanks again to MAGICinMYHEART for all your help with the list as well!


Okay.  It doesn't look like anyone else is going to be there when we are, but we will be home Nov. 4-11.  On the 10th, we'll be celebrating my birthday!


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> Okay.  It doesn't look like anyone else is going to be there when we are, but we will be home Nov. 4-11.  On the 10th, we'll be celebrating my birthday!



Cool beans!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> *Our founder!!  Thanks!!! *



Muushka!!!   It's great to "see" you!!!  

wildernessDad, ammo, and MaryJ - I've got you all added or updated on the list on page 1.  Thanks!


----------



## bpmorley

ammo said:


> I am sad to say that we must be removed from the December list!  Work was going to push back the start of our vacation by a day, so I faced a choice between 4 nights before Christmas or 8 nights after the holidays -- our kids are still young so the decision wasn't that hard.  We will now be staying at VWL January 3 through 11.
> 
> I will miss the decorations, but I trust that some pictures will be posted.  Also, thanks for the CP advice.  We booked (and then had to cancel) reservations, but were glad to take the guesswork out of seeing the show.
> 
> The good news is that some lucky souls just had their waitlist request come through, and we will be enjoying a much longer visit.  Here's hoping for next year...



The xmas decorations should still be up when you go.  We went mid-Jan in '06 and they hadn't gotten around to taking everything down yet


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Diznyfanatic

Adding a few more to the list.

*Villas @ Wilderness Lodge Groupies visiting during December 2007:*


*DISNEY FIX*-November 25-December 2, 2007
*Castlegazer*-November 28-December 5, 2007 
*Nicsmom*-Noverber 29-December 5, 2007 
*Dsneygirl*-December 1-6, 2007 
*Kickapoo Joie Juice*-December 1-7, 2007
*Officer Tigger*-December 1-9, 2007
*Dsneygirl*-December 2-7, 2007
*Disneymiss*- December 2-7, 2007 
*Julie007*-December 6-11, 2007 
*Maistre Gracey*-December 8-12, 2007 
*Disney Ron*-December 8-15, 2007
*Bobbiwoz*-December 9-12, 2007
*MAGICinMYHEART*-December 9-13, 2007
*Smileybug*-December 9-15, 2007 
*Magicalmcwho*-December 9-22, 2007
*Lodgeloafer*-December 12-19, 2007
*DiznyDi *-December 13-15, 2007 
*Eeyoresnr*-December 15-21, 2007 
*Newfamilyman*-December 15-21, 2007
*Angey77*-December 16-21, 2007 
*WildernessDad*-December 16-21, 2007
*Boudreauz0*-December 16-22, 2007
*KristineN*-December 16-27, 2007
*SFLTIGGER*-December 20-23, 2007
*TheBeadPirate*-December 20-27, 2007
*Brasey*-December 23-27, 2007 
*Muushka*-December 23-27, 2007
*Tabetha*-December 24-29, 2007
*Lenshanem*-December 30-January 4, 2008
*Peepster*-December 23-January 2, 2008
*Diznyfanatic*-January 1-4, 2008
*Ammo*-January 3-11, 2008 





*Just updating the list as it has been awhile. If anyone else will be visiting just post your dates.*


----------



## diznyfanatic

MAGIC - Thanks so much!  Page 1 updated!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

How many of you guys have done the Christmas tree exchange thing? It sounds really cool but I have too much going on already this trip.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## eliza61

ammo said:


> I am sad to say that we must be removed from the December list!  Work was going to push back the start of our vacation by a day, so I faced a choice between 4 nights before Christmas or 8 nights after the holidays -- our kids are still young so the decision wasn't that hard.  We will now be staying at VWL January 3 through 11.
> 
> I will miss the decorations, but I trust that some pictures will be posted.  Also, thanks for the CP advice.  We booked (and then had to cancel) reservations, but were glad to take the guesswork out of seeing the show.
> 
> The good news is that some lucky souls just had their waitlist request come through, and we will be enjoying a much longer visit.  Here's hoping for next year...



Could be worse Ammo,
My sons who I carried and nurtured all these many years want to stay at the BCV's this year.   (where did I go wrong?) so I will not be back to my beloved lodge for at least a year.  I have made dinner ressies at WCC to get my fix.
Happy trails


----------



## newholidayx2

DS15 & I will be at the VWL 8/12-17 2007 
(Riverside 8/10 & 11)


----------



## Muushka

newholidayx2 said:


> DS15 & I will be at the VWL 8/12-17 2007
> (Riverside 8/10 & 11)



Have a great time!


----------



## Muushka

Am I going overboard???


----------



## ammo

Diz -- thanks so much for the update.  And a big mea culpa for not giving you credit for the hard work (and for getting this whole thing started).  

Thanks to everyone for the decorations encouragement.  I will keep my hopes up, but not say anything to the kids until we arrive.  I doubt that we will even have time to take down our own decorations before heading south.


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> Am I going overboard???



Going?


----------



## blossomz

Hi all...well we're back from a glorious week at the Lodge.  It was great.  We had a woods view, near the pool.  3535, 2 BR.  All was very nice..no problems with the room.  It was HOT so we decided to only go to the parks during cooler times, which left us with more time to enjoy the lodge.  I read a book in the Iron Spike room, relaxed by the quiet pool with a yummy frozen latte in hand, rented bikes one morning and rode all around to the Fort.  That was really great.  The music was off at the Villas when we got there so we mentioned it and it was soon back on.  There seems to be some new nice additions to the loop.  We saw LOTS of wildlife...bunnies, ducks, birds, deer, a black snake and even an armadillo!  We used Sturdy Branches and ventured over to SSR to try the spa...that I really must recommend!  AAH....

Anyway..the food was great as always..Artist Point and Roaring Forks.  We also did JIKO on Chef Annette Greccho's last night and visted Alfredo's one last time...we'll really miss them.  

They began taking down the wand at Epcot...

Well..guess that's enough for now!  Just thought I'd check in with everyone since it's been kind of quiet!


----------



## jimmytammy

Sounds like yall had a great time.  Its always nice just to take in what the Lodge has to offer and not feel like you cant wait to get to the parks.

You mentioned the music....were there songs that you recognized from past trips in the loop?  Just curious.


----------



## blossomz

No...there seemed to be some new...but quite appropriate....pieces!  Lots of Native American drums!


----------



## RichieGraciemom

I will be staying in the villas for the first time this august.  Do they have kid activities by the pool?  I cant wait and the idea of renting bikes sounds heavenly, my two kids picked this one for our trip and I think I am more excited.


----------



## blossomz

They have GREAT kids activities by the pool!  Check your newsletter when you check in...rubber ducky races, balloon volleyball, lady bug release, and more!  The bike ride really was great.  As hot as it was, it was actually cool in the shade of all of the trees!  We even stopped for lunch at the Buffeteria at the Fort which was really fun.  You can also stop to see the horses and the ponies.  Sadly, the petting zoo is gone...


----------



## RichieGraciemom

blossomz said:


> They have GREAT kids activities by the pool!  Check your newsletter when you check in...rubber ducky races, balloon volleyball, lady bug release, and more!  The bike ride really was great.  As hot as it was, it was actually cool in the shade of all of the trees!  We even stopped for lunch at the Buffeteria at the Fort which was really fun.  You can also stop to see the horses and the ponies.  Sadly, the petting zoo is gone...



thank you.  I also miss discovery island, I remember pre kids my husband and I walking around there.  I have a feeling I will be a groupie once I return.  cant wait.


----------



## blossomz

RichieGraciemom said:


> thank you.  I also miss discovery island, I remember pre kids my husband and I walking around there.  I have a feeling I will be a groupie once I return.  cant wait.



Great!  Make sure you let us know!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> No...there seemed to be some new...but quite appropriate....pieces!  Lots of Native American drums!



Thanks!  I was beggining to think I was losing it, cause I was sure that wasnt the same music as before.  I sure am gonna miss that music.  Oh well, change is enevitable.


----------



## blossomz

All is not lost though, there was still a substantial amount of the original music.  I can't say the change was bad..it still fits very well with the Lodge.

Oh...also saw Stan!  He looks as good as ever!  We gave him a t-shirt from our home town and he was thrilled!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> All is not lost though, there was still a substantial amount of the original music.  I can't say the change was bad..it still fits very well with the Lodge.
> 
> Oh...also saw Stan!  He looks as good as ever!  We gave him a t-shirt from our home town and he was thrilled!



He is such a nice man.  We got a letter from him last week.  He thanked us for the pic frame and told us to write. He really does appreciate when people stop to say hello to him.

Im glad they have kept some of the original music.  I know its a bit of a trivial thing, but for me its part of the majesty and lure of the Lodge.


----------



## MaryJ

jimmytammy said:


> Im glad they have kept some of the original music.  I know its a bit of a trivial thing, but for me its part of the majesty and lure of the Lodge.



I couldn't have said it better!


----------



## DiznEeyore

Just popped in to say I've added the moose to my signature ... we just passed ROFR on 100 VWL points, so we own there again!    Dh is so excited that he'll get to celebrate the big 4-0 at *his* Lodge!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznEeyore said:


> Just popped in to say I've added the moose to my signature ... we just passed ROFR on 100 VWL points, so we own there again!    Dh is so excited that he'll get to celebrate the big 4-0 at *his* Lodge!



That's great...we celebrated DH's 60th a few years back with a DCL cruise and a night at VWL !  

Bobbi


----------



## DiznEeyore

bobbiwoz said:


> That's great...we celebrated DH's 60th a few years back with a DCL cruise and a night at VWL !
> 
> Bobbi



Ooh, I love that idea!!  Isn't the DCL cruise wonderful?  

I hope we'll now have many years of celebrating b-days and anniversaries at VWL!


----------



## Muushka

DiznEeyore said:


> Just popped in to say I've added the moose to my signature ... we just passed ROFR on 100 VWL points, so we own there again!    Dh is so excited that he'll get to celebrate the big 4-0 at *his* Lodge!



*That Moose looks really good on you!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

DiznEeyore said:


> Ooh, I love that idea!!  Isn't the DCL cruise wonderful?
> 
> I hope we'll now have many years of celebrating b-days and anniversaries at VWL!



Yes...DH and I love cruises, and DCL's Castaway Cay is the best private island that we've been to!  

Each celebration at WDW, but especially those at the VWL  are the best!!!  We have friends who in 60+ years of life had never been to WDW, so when we offered to take them a few Decembers ago, I offered them 4 nights SV at Boardwalk or 3 nights VWL, and they chose VWL because "We know how much you have always talked about it, and we want to see the best."  They're coming back with us next December. 

Bobbi


----------



## DISNEY FIX

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes...DH and I love cruises, and DCL's Castaway Cay is the best private island that we've been to!
> 
> Each celebration at WDW, but especially those at the VWL  are the best!!!  We have friends who in 60+ years of life had never been to WDW, so when we offered to take them a few Decembers ago, I offered them 4 nights SV at Boardwalk or 3 nights VWL, and they chose VWL because "We know how much you have always talked about it, and we want to see the best."  They're coming back with us next December.
> 
> Bobbi



I hope they are not family because you will never get rid of them. 
Chris


----------



## jimmytammy

DiznEeyore said:


> Just popped in to say I've added the moose to my signature ... we just passed ROFR on 100 VWL points, so we own there again!    Dh is so excited that he'll get to celebrate the big 4-0 at *his* Lodge!



Thats great!  Doesnt it feel good


----------



## DiznEeyore

Muushka said:


> *That Moose looks really good on you!*



Thank you! 



			
				jimmytammy said:
			
		

> Thats great! Doesnt it feel good



Yes it does!  We were so happy to find the perfect VWL contract and even happier that we passed ROFR now!


----------



## Granny

Found this a few pages back...and wondering if everyone was hibernating during the summer!  

Or were we just waiting for a bear to cross the road?  I think if I ever really saw a bear crossing there I'd be too stunned to drive!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Found this a few pages back...and wondering if everyone was hibernating during the summer!
> 
> Or were we just waiting for a bear to cross the road?  I think if I ever really saw a bear crossing there I'd be too stunned to drive!




HAHA!

Right now, I'm really psyched up about our Sept. AKV trip, and THEN it's time to get all excited about our ALL Family Trip to VWL over Halloween week! 

Your right about seeing a bear..actually JimMIA (I think) has mentioned panther sightings or hearings somewhere in the Disney property.  Maybe his story is even in this thread.

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the Bear Granny. 

Say, did you go to the "other" resort recently??? 

Aw come on, you can admit it!


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> HAHA!
> 
> Right now, I'm really psyched up about our Sept. AKV trip, and THEN it's time to get all excited about our ALL Family Trip to VWL over Halloween week!
> 
> Your right about seeing a bear..actually JimMIA (I think) has mentioned panther sightings or hearings somewhere in the Disney property. Maybe his story is even in this thread.
> 
> Bobbi


 
Hi Bobbi  ,

I feel your excitement girl  .   We can't wait for our FIRST trip home to VWL mid september


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Hi Bobbi  ,
> 
> I feel your excitement girl  .   We can't wait for our FIRST trip home to VWL mid september




Oh, you're going to LOVE it!!  I remember our first time!!!!  Our DGS was born, December 19th, 2003...and we were enjoying our first DVC visit and it was to VWL!  
Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

Here are a couple memories from our most recent trip home../Users/blossomzell/Pictures/iPhoto Library/2007/07/21/DSCN2725.JPG/Users/blossomzell/Pictures/iPhoto Library/2007/07/21/DSCN2726.JPG/Users/blossomzell/Pictures/iPhoto Library/2007/07/21/DSCN2727.JPG


----------



## blossomz

Here are a couple memories of our most recent trip home...

url]


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Found this a few pages back...and wondering if everyone was hibernating during the summer!
> 
> Or were we just waiting for a bear to cross the road?  I think if I ever really saw a bear crossing there I'd be too stunned to drive!




Well Granny,
Dh and I just got back from an Alaskan cruise and saw a real bear.  They didn't look as friendly as the guy on the totem pole so we didn't try to pat their noses.  I bet they saw my dvc bag and are just jealous!
E


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the Bear Granny.
> 
> Say, did you go to the "other" resort recently???
> 
> Aw come on, you can admit it!



Aw shucks...caught me!  

Yep, we got back last week from a 9 night visit to BWV.  I haven't had time to post any kind of DVC trip report but it was a little different this time.  I'm going to start a thread in the next few days that just might officially launch a "resort defending" battle.  Here's a hint:  I'll be comparing something at BWV to something that some people don't like at VWL.


----------



## Muushka

Granny?  A controversial thread???  What is this world coming to??? 

I can't wait!! 

PS  I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Well Granny,
> Dh and I just got back from an Alaskan cruise and saw a real bear.  They didn't look as friendly as the guy on the totem pole so we didn't try to pat their noses.  I bet they saw my dvc bag and are just jealous!
> E



Eliza...that cruise sounds fantastic!  Which internet site can I go to that will enable me to read THAT trip report!  

Good idea on avoiding that nose patting thing with the real deal.  


Blossomz....great photos.  I must admit I saw some of the not-so-rare _Bicyclus Wrecklus_ species on my last visit to WDW!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi all  
Been in Orlando all week.........heading over in 30 min to check into the WL until Aug 8 !   Can't wait.  I don't think any of our group was going to be here the same time ?   
It's hot here today...heat index should reach 100-105.  We had a good amount of rain this week (Wed and Thurs were soakers almost all day).   The weekend is expected to be hot and dry.  
Catch up with u all later !  I'm a little behind the past week's worth of posts...


----------



## Muushka

I hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Muushka !
Got upgraded from a standard to a courtyard view !  It's the Villas side courtyard and a great view.  We can see Bay Lake pretty well through an opening in the trees.  We're in 5158.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Enjoy your vacation!
Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Don't you just love an upgrade????  Enjoy!  
Looking forward to a really loooooooooong trip report!


----------



## eliza61

Have a great vacation, Maria


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Bobbi, Muushka and Eliza !
The trip is just going by way too quickly !
It's so beautiful here at the Lodge..........


----------



## jimmytammy

Hope yall have a wonderful trip!  If you see Ranger Stan, tell him the Whitesells from NC say hello.


----------



## lenshanem

Hope you're having fun Maria!


----------



## blossomz

Oh!!  Tell Stan the Zells from York, PA also send their love!   Have a wonderful time...


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Granny?  A controversial thread???  What is this world coming to???
> 
> I can't wait!!
> 
> PS  I hope you had a great time!



Muushka...I posted a trip report and another thread on the BWV Dreaded Gutter View rooms!  So far, people seem to understand that it was pretty much tongue in cheek but after all the concerns over the DDV at VWL, I just felt it necessary to let others know that it's really not the end of the world.  

We had a great time, and yes DW and I went over to WL for a really nice lunch at Roaring Fork.  I like their deli style sandwiches and salads that they now prepare as you wait...the roast beef with blue cheese was excellent!


----------



## Muushka

I read your post and I have to say, you did a great job.  You managed to complain with style!  I think the thread should be a sticky that people can refer to when they want to complain and not whine!  Really, great job. 

Glad you got over to our 'beloved Wilderness Lodge"


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> ...
> 
> We had a great time, and yes DW and I went over to WL for a really nice lunch at Roaring Fork.  I like their deli style sandwiches and salads that they now prepare as you wait...the roast beef with blue cheese was excellent!




I will try that sandwich!!!...VWL trip is coming up Halloween week!!!
Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Groupies!  If you ever toyed with doing a Disney Cruise, there is a great one coming up.  And you have 14 months to plan for it!  

9/27/08.  The magic will have just been refurbished, fresh off dry dock. The itinerary will be Cozumel and Costa Maya and Castaway Cay twice  .  We swore off DCL because of the price, but we got a great deal through Sam's Club.

Maybe we will see you on board!

PS there is a thread on the cruise roll call board for this cruise that is 98 pages long and it is 14 months away!
Lots of fun people on it.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> Groupies!  If you ever toyed with doing a Disney Cruise, there is a great one coming up.  And you have 14 months to plan for it!
> 
> 9/27/08.  The magic will have just been refurbished, fresh off dry dock. The itinerary will be Cozumel and Costa Maya and Castaway Cay twice  .  We swore off DCL because of the price, but we got a great deal through Sam's Club.
> 
> Maybe we will see you on board!
> 
> PS there is a thread on the cruise roll call board for this cruise that is 98 pages long and it is 14 months away!
> Lots of fun people on it.




Is it common for DCL to run specials through Sam's, Costco.....
How far away is Roaring Forks from the VWL? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## MiaSRN62

> the roast beef with blue cheese was excellent!
> __________________


Granny....this was our lunch yesterday !   Love this sandwich !!!!

Thanks Shan and everyone !  I don't want to check out on Wed !


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> *Is it common for DCL to run specials through Sam's, Costco.....*
> How far away is Roaring Forks from the VWL?
> Thanks
> Chris



I don't think the walk to RF from VWL is a long one.  But I have heard others complain about it.  I would call it moderate!

I don't know how common it is but we did one thru Sam's in 2004 also at a group rate (as this one is) and got a very good deal then also.  That one was in March.  This one (hurricane season  ) is *much *less expensive.


----------



## Granny

DISNEY FIX said:


> How far away is Roaring Forks from the VWL?


Chris....not far at all.  Here's the aerial view.


----------



## Granny

Muushka...thanks so much for the kind words.  I guess I think the view thing gets a little overblown sometimes.  Now it's different if you're being charged extra money or points for a view that isn't so great...like the "preferred view" Maria had at BWV once that clearly wasn't very "preferred".    





MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny....this was our lunch yesterday !   Love this sandwich !!!!



This is probably as good a time as any to post this picture...makes me hungry just looking at the menu!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

You guy's are unbelievable!  Aerial pics....
Thank you! how many minute walk would ya estimate? 10? 
Another topic: When have you found that a cab is a better option going to what parks or ressies?
Chris


----------



## blossomz

I often will cut through the main lodge and out to get to RF.  It doesn't take more than 5 minutes!  (through the doors facing the villas, not the main lobby)


----------



## Granny

DISNEY FIX said:


> Another topic: When have you found that a cab is a better option going to what parks or ressies?


We always have a car at WDW, and here's what we do.  We use the boat to MK, and the buses to any other park.  

We drive to DTD and unless we have a tight schedule we use Disney transportation to other resorts.  If timing is tight, we'll drive to other resorts to avoid having to make a connection somewhere.

DAK is the only park we'd consider driving to, and rarely do so.  We go in the summer and the idea of getting into a steamy car instead of an air conditioned bus just doesn't appeal to us!


----------



## MLK-RI

The walk depends on a lot of things...

Just back from parks - kids starving, not wanting(or having ) anything suitable on hand in Villa - 3 to 5 mins, depending on elevator or chasing starving children down the stairs. 

Up before anyone else and going to fill mug with morning coffee, walk over most direct route depending on where villa is located (through lobby, around pool etc.) again 3 to 5 minutes.  Walk back coffee in hand could be 20 to half hour. Gotta stroll by the pool and say good morning to the ducks, take in the views from various sots while no one else seems up and out, stroll by the flowers to admire the different colors in various spots, check the "beach" to see if they've raked it and what "animal" may have left their footprints in the sand today.

The walk through the lodge can also take that 1/2 hour back as you might find a big comfy chair to sit and listen to the bubbling springs while you people watch. Maybe head upstairs to one of the overlooks and grab a few minutes there to view the lake over the pool area. Or a stroll through the Mercantile to see what might strike your interest.

Yep that walk back is often far longer than the walk over.

Have a great time.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I like that line of thinking. 
Thanks for the info
Chris


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Besides for the sandwiches.... 
What are some of the top 3 things that you guys do around the lodge?  I keep hearing things about boarts,bikes,smores.....
Please give me a little insight. I can't wait for November.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## salmoneous

Taking the scenic route via the pool, it's just under a fifth of a mile from VWL to Roaking Fork. Less than a 5 minute walk (unless you get distracted).

See: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1211220


----------



## Granny

salmoneous....love that satellite pedometer site!!  Great job!  




DISNEY FIX said:


> Besides for the sandwiches....
> What are some of the top 3 things that you guys do around the lodge?  I keep hearing things about boarts,bikes,smores.....
> Please give me a little insight.




Ask for the list of Hidden Mickeys at Guest Services, and get hunting!

 Watch Fire Rock Geyser erupt every hour on the hour.

 Sit in the rocking chairs or one of the comfy chairs in the lobby and watch the world go by.

 Take a good look at the fireplace, a 2-billion-year geological record of the earth with fossilized remains of prehistoric animal and plant life. Colorful rock strata layers are re-created in the proportions they occur in the Grand Canyon. 

 Spend some time exploring the resort, the paintings and artefacts on display.

 Take the Wilderness Lodge Tour, to find out lots of interesting facts and see parts of the Lodge you might not normally think to explore.

 You don't have to sit inside to eat your food from Roaring Forks Snack Bar, take it just outside where you'll find shaded tables to sit at.

 Dine at Whispering Canyon Cafe for a fun mealtime, but don't whatever you do ask for the ketchup (don't say you weren't warned!).

 Look out for the portrait artist in the lobby most evening.

 If you're approaching the Lodge by ferryboat at night, see if you can make out the large bear's face on the Lodge building.

 Check out the smaller totem pole, featuring some familiar faces, next to Wilderness Lodge Mercantile. You can buy a miniature version inside the shop!

 Lots of unique souvenirs can be found in Wilderness Lodge Mercantile, especially the Pacific Northwest crafts and themed items on sale. 

 Check out the animal tracks in the cement outside of the Wilderness Lodge


----------



## Coastie

Don' forget about asking about being the flag family when you check-in.


----------



## wildernessDad

Here's how I get to it.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=1211837


----------



## MiaSRN62

We're back  
The Lodge is just beautiful......
It was VERY HOT while we were there (pretty much exactly like what we have in Philly right now).   We did the parks in the morning and then around noon or shortly after, we came back to the WL.  It was too hot/humid to ride bikes---though we saw people doing that.   We also like to rent boats from the WL dock but gave that up too because it was simply too hot.  Your skin felt like it was sizzling in the sun and there's not much protection out there on Bay Lake.  There were actually some crazy people in the hot tubs at 2 and 3 in the afternoon when the heat index was 110    I just didn't get it  

Our favorite things to do were walk around the grounds.   We all loved looking around for critters.  Saw frogs, a small snake, a turtle and some unusual looking bunnies.   

We also sat out on the beach and relaxed (watched fireworks and EWP at night from the beach).  

Had a chat with a WL bellhop on the way home.  He said that DVC at the Contemporary is definitely a "go".  He said the ground is very sandy and wet there, so they have to put pilons/pistons in the ground before they can go ahead with construction.   He also told me he didn't think they'd be as unique a resort as the WL/VWL was.   I had to agree


----------



## lenshanem

Glad you had a good time Maria and survived the heat!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> ...like the "preferred view" Maria had at BWV once that clearly wasn't very "preferred".


Oh yes Granny, you're correct.......the valet parking lot was the predominent view.  You could see TOT off in the distance only if you were actually standing out on the balcony and turned 90 degrees to the right.   But pretty much the parking lot was the view-----but BWV and DVC said because there was a view of water (had a small canal under us), that is why it was considered "preferred".  Yet people just about 4 doors down from me were considered "standard".


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> This is probably as good a time as any to post this picture...makes me hungry just looking at the menu!



Thanks Granny !   I was just standing in front of this sign less than 24 hours ago !  I wanna go back !


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Glad you had a good time Maria and survived the heat!
> __________________



Thanks Shan !  
We're summer wdw vets.  It's definitely not my preferred time to visit, but with older kids in middle and high school, it's a necessary evil.  As it is, we doing a Magic cruise late in Sept and feel bad the kids will miss 5 days there.   
But with summer heat, we just pace ourselves and take it alot slower.   The parks were so crowded the past almost 2 weeks.   Typhoon Lagoon was closed to capacity by 10:45 am the past 3 days !


----------



## Granny

Maria....glad to hear that you had another great trip.  All but one of our WDW trips have been during the summer so we know exactly what you mean by "summer vets".   

And for whatever reason, I'm never quite as hot at WL/VWL as other places on WDW property.  Something about the setting just seems to make me feel cooler.  Still, hot is hot and it's nice to be able to laze around during the day when so many people are scrambling to tour the parks commando style.  Just another benefit to owning DVC and being able to slow down, and enjoy the accommodations.  

And thanks for the additional scoop on CRV.  I'm not a big fan of the decor and theming of CR, but the location is hard to beat.  DW wants to add on there, but I think I'd like AKV better.  Those AKV models are just beautiful!


----------



## eliza61

Hope all the groupies are having a good summer, I hear it is blistering hot at the World this summer.

Here's a quick trivia question.  Those of us over a certain age (we don't look a day over 21) will have the advantage.  Not really WLV specific, more wilderness lodge themey.






this actor is celebrating a birthday today.  Who is he and what was the name of the popular show he was in?

very easy one today


----------



## MaryJ

eliza61 said:


> Hope all the groupies are having a good summer, I hear it is blistering hot at the World this summer.
> 
> Here's a quick trivia question.  Those of us over a certain age (we don't look a day over 21) will have the advantage.  Not really WLV specific, more wilderness lodge themey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this actor is celebrating a birthday today.  Who is he and what was the name of the popular show he was in?
> 
> very easy one today



The show was Davy Crockett, but I'm not sure about the actor.  Maybe Fess Parker?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Tough one for me (and I am a certain age !  ).   I sort of recognize his face ?  But don't know his name....


----------



## Muushka

(Sing to the appropriate tune.....)

*Dav-ey, Davey Crocket

King of the wild frontier!*

*Happy Birthday Fess! *

Thanks for the trivia Eliza!


----------



## blossomz

I just love this thread!


----------



## wildernessDad

It's Fess Parker and the funny thing is that he was allergic to horses.  

He also owns a hotel or some such in California, I think.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> It's Fess Parker and the funny thing is that he was allergic to horses.
> 
> He also owns a hotel or some such in California, I think.



Good job moose heads, 
Wilderness Dad is right, it's ole Fess Parker.  He now owns a hotel and wine vineyard in California.
Mary J got the right show.  Davey Crocket andMy pal Muushka, got the theme show song.   
I wonder if they sell that hat at the lodge.  

From the list on the 1st page, we're entering into a dry spell with visits to the lodge.  Mia, I think you were the last one there, your gonna have to post some pixs until November to keep us going


----------



## DISNEY FIX

eliza61 said:


> From the list on the 1st page, we're entering into a dry spell with visits to the lodge.  Mia, I think you were the last one there, your gonna have to post some pixs until November to keep us going




Agreed, please post some pics and add a few prayers for the new pullout beds come a callin.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Boy,  I have missed you all    We will be at VWL end of September    Our first trip home so I will be camera happy


----------



## cheer4bison

Jennifer,

I just browsed through your BEAUTIFUL photos from your June '07 trip to the VWL.  The shots are just breathtaking!  I particularly enjoyed the ones that showed the amazing architectural details at the lodge.  Thanks so much for posting these for all to enjoy.

Jill
VWL new member - Yeah!


----------



## keliblue

cheer4bison said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> I just browsed through your BEAUTIFUL photos from your June '07 trip to the VWL. The shots are just breathtaking! I particularly enjoyed the ones that showed the amazing architectural details at the lodge. Thanks so much for posting these for all to enjoy.
> 
> Jill
> VWL new member - Yeah!


 
Welcome Aboard and Congrats on having wonderful tasted in lodges   !!!  Grab a moose for your sigi and stay awhile    We are a happy little group


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Jennifer,
> 
> I just browsed through your BEAUTIFUL photos from your June '07 trip to the VWL.  The shots are just breathtaking!  I particularly enjoyed the ones that showed the amazing architectural details at the lodge.  Thanks so much for posting these for all to enjoy.
> 
> *Jill
> VWL new member - Yeah!*


*

Welcome cheer4bison (Jill)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sit down, grab yourself a Moose Siggy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   and enjoy!*


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> Welcome Aboard and Congrats on having wonderful tasted in lodges   !!!  Grab a moose for your sigi and stay awhile    We are a happy little group


Oops.  Your post was on the next page, sorry for repeating the 'Grab the sigi'.  But I guess 2 invites are good, right?

PS we will be there at the end of September also.  But sadly, not at the lodge.  Trying out SSR!
Hope you have a great time.


----------



## MaryJ

DISNEY FIX said:


> Agreed, please post some pics and add a few prayers for the new pullout beds come a callin.
> Thanks
> Chris



I'll second that prayer since we'll most likely be sleeping on one of those for the second half of our November trip!


----------



## wildernessDad

Who played Davy Crockett's sidekick?  Hmm?


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> Who played Davy Crockett's sidekick? Hmm?


 

Buddy Ebson of course..


----------



## DISNEY FIX

A little strategy.......
 Before I ask this on the Planing Board, what do you guys/gals do about scheduling for a Thanksgiving time trip. I was thinking about a studio for the 3 or 4 big ticket days and a 1br, for the 4-5 days after that. Is this crazy? 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## jimmytammy

Fess Parker has been one of my favorite actors since I was a kid.  I remember watching him on Daniel Boone as a kid.  

So, with Fess Parker as a recurring topic, can anyone tell me who his sidekick was on Daniel Boone?  I will give this hint...his name on the show was Mingo, but what is his stage name?

For those who arent aware, when staying at VWL, wander over to Trails End at FW, go into that bldg. and to your left will be Crockett's Tavern.  Near the bar area is a case with Davey's faithful rifle ol Bessy and his coonskin cap from the show, along with a few other memorabilia things.


----------



## keliblue

jimmytammy said:


> Fess Parker has been one of my favorite actors since I was a kid. I remember watching him on Daniel Boone as a kid.
> 
> So, with Fess Parker as a recurring topic, can anyone tell me who his sidekick was on Daniel Boone? I will give this hint...his name on the show was Mingo, but what is his stage name?
> 
> For those who arent aware, when staying at VWL, wander over to Trails End at FW, go into that bldg. and to your left will be Crockett's Tavern. Near the bar area is a case with Davey's faithful rifle ol Bessy and his coonskin cap from the show, along with a few other memorabilia things.


 





 That would be Ed Ames... but I had to cheat on this one


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jimmytammy said:


> Fess Parker has been one of my favorite actors since I was a kid.  I remember watching him on Daniel Boone as a kid.
> 
> So, with Fess Parker as a recurring topic, can anyone tell me who his sidekick was on Daniel Boone?  I will give this hint...his name on the show was Mingo, but what is his stage name?
> 
> For those who arent aware, when staying at VWL, wander over to Trails End at FW, go into that bldg. and to your left will be Crockett's Tavern.  Near the bar area is a case with Davey's faithful rifle ol Bessy and his coonskin cap from the show, along with a few other memorabilia things.





As a new comer I am going to assume that GOOGLEING is frowned upon.


----------



## keliblue

Present for all you lucky Christmas Lodgers






 lucky ducks


----------



## bobbiwoz

That's cute!  
Bobbi


----------



## DISNEY FIX

DISNEY FIX said:


> A little strategy.......
> Before I ask this on the Planing Board, what do you guys/gals do about scheduling for a Thanksgiving time trip. I was thinking about a studio for the 3 or 4 big ticket days and a 1br, for the 4-5 days after that. Is this crazy?
> Thanks
> Chris



That is for 2008 VWL stay.
 Any tips/tricks/hints are appreciated.
Chris


----------



## spiceycat

when are you coming if Sun - tuesday 1-bedroom, then wed - sat - studio

if you are coming on Wed - then studio wed, thurs, fri & sat - 1-bedroom the rest of the week.

definitely have done it - but I just stay in studios - okay I am cheap!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Our first trip home so I will be camera happy


You better be Keliblue !!!
I have some pics myself taken around the Lodge from last week's stay.   I'm studying for a big certification exam which I take at noon tommorrow, so I can't upload anything until then.....I should actually be hitting the books right now !

 HOME Jill


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


> Buddy Ebson of course..


You are correct!


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> A little strategy.......
> Before I ask this on the Planing Board, what do you guys/gals do about scheduling for a Thanksgiving time trip. I was thinking about a studio for the 3 or 4 big ticket days and a 1br, for the 4-5 days after that. Is this crazy?
> Thanks
> Chris



Nope, not crazy at all.  This Christmas we will be there a couple of days prior to Christmas in a 1 BR and then in a studio for a couple of days.  We figured it was time to try the studio again (last time was first trip to VWL).

But your idea works better than ours. We are going from a 1 BR to a studio.  I would rather it be the other way.

Can I assume you have points at VWL?


----------



## smjj

Will be staying in a studio at the VWL for the first time this Feb. I have been trying and cannot find if all units have a balcony or patio...smjj


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> Nope, not crazy at all.  This Christmas we will be there a couple of days prior to Christmas in a 1 BR and then in a studio for a couple of days.  We figured it was time to try the studio again (last time was first trip to VWL).
> 
> But your idea works better than ours. We are going from a 1 BR to a studio.  I would rather it be the other way.
> 
> Can I assume you have points at VWL?



Yep. When we bought we got 150 @ VWL and 150 @ BCV. 
I can't wait to get there this November. We were planning for next Thanksgiving. Probably get into a studio a couple days before and after Thanksgiving (high points) then a 1br for another 4 days or so.
Chris


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> That would be Ed Ames... but I had to cheat on this one



You are correct!!


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> Yep. When we bought we got 150 @ VWL and 150 @ BCV.
> I can't wait to get there this November. We were planning for next Thanksgiving. Probably get into a studio a couple days before and after Thanksgiving (high points) then a 1br for another 4 days or so.
> Chris



Sounds like a great plan!


----------



## Muushka

smjj said:


> Will be staying in a studio at the VWL for the first time this Feb. I have been trying and cannot find if all units have a balcony or patio...smjj



There is 1 room, a studio, that does not have a balcony.  
? 4530, I think.  All the other studios from floor 2 up have balconies. The ones on the first floor have a patio.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> Sounds like a great plan!



Thanks for the vote of confidence we are working the spread sheets over. 

Seperate topic: Any COFFEE drinkers in the group? I will be at the VWL and BCV over the next 6 months. Are the coffee pots 10-12 size or the small ones? We will bring our own coffee and Brits for taste. I just need to know if the coffee makers cut the mustard or should I be looking for a cheapie to bring and put in the Owners Locker.
Thanks for the insight.
Chris


----------



## bobbiwoz

smjj said:


> Will be staying in a studio at the VWL for the first time this Feb. I have been trying and cannot find if all units have a balcony or patio...smjj



The studio without a balcony or patio is 4533.
Bobbi


----------



## MaryJ

DISNEY FIX said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence we are working the spread sheets over.
> 
> Seperate topic: Any COFFEE drinkers in the group? I will be at the VWL and BCV over the next 6 months. Are the coffee pots 10-12 size or the small ones? We will bring our own coffee and Brits for taste. I just need to know if the coffee makers cut the mustard or should I be looking for a cheapie to bring and put in the Owners Locker.
> Thanks for the insight.
> Chris


The coffee pots are full size (10-12 cups) in both the studios and 1 and 2 BR's.


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> The studio without a balcony or patio is 4533.
> Bobbi


 You can always count on a Groupie to have the answers!  Thanks!

I agree about the coffee pot.  It worked just fine.  I always struggle with the coffee issue.  I am the only drinker in the house.  So while at VWL most of the time I end up going to RF for it.  I just love that walk from the villa and if I make coffee, I don't get to take the walk.  And pick up a paper at the Mercantile.  I love that resort.  Sorry, I get carried away... 

Pictures anyone???  I need a fix  .


----------



## DISNEY FIX

MaryJ said:


> The coffee pots are full size (10-12 cups) in both the studios and 1 and 2 BR's.




Thank you! Just made packing even lighter. 



Muushka said:


> You can always count on a Groupie to have the answers!  Thanks!
> 
> I agree about the coffee pot.  It worked just fine.  I always struggle with the coffee issue.  I am the only drinker in the house.  So while at VWL most of the time I end up going to RF for it.  I just love that walk from the villa and if I make coffee, I don't get to take the walk.  And pick up a paper at the Mercantile.  I love that resort.  Sorry, I get carried away...
> 
> Pictures anyone???  I need a fix  .




Yes bring on some pictures please.................. I wish I slowed down enough at home to read the paper. .
Thanks
Chris


----------



## wildernessDad

Since VWL has a railroad theme, I was wondering if anyone here has a relative that was or is involved with the railroad.

My father was an engineer on the B&O railroad and his brothers had various jobs at B&O.  My cousin still works for the railroad as a secretary.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Do you guys go swimming at the VWL or the WL pool. How about at the end of November? Any tips?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Since VWL has a railroad theme, I was wondering if anyone here has a relative that was or is involved with the railroad.
> 
> My father was an engineer on the B&O railroad and his brothers had various jobs at B&O.  My cousin still works for the railroad as a secretary.



No, but I slept at VWL last night  .  Or

No, but I always try to get all 4 RR when we play Monopoly!  

Sorry, no RR affiliation, but I love them.  Cool about your dad and family!  Must be fun to stay at VWL with all that RR paraphernalia.


----------



## Muushka

Chris, we usually swim at the VWL pool because it is quieter and we prefer the peace.  But we have swam (swum?) at the main pool and that was very nice also.  Enjoy!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> Since VWL has a railroad theme, I was wondering if anyone here has a relative that was or is involved with the railroad.
> 
> My father was an engineer on the B&O railroad and his brothers had various jobs at B&O.  My cousin still works for the railroad as a secretary.



My grandpa on my fathers side worked in Spencer, NC back during the 30s and 40s at a big railroad factory.  Im not sure exactly what he did, but I know it was about an hours drive from where we live now, and he traveled by horse and buggy and only came home on the weekends.

I also had a great uncle who lived in Baltimore and worked for Amtrak for many years.  He was a conducter.  The train traveled to Wash. DC I know because he told me of meeting many Presidents while at work.  He also knew many of the Orioles balllplayers, like Jim Palmer and Cal Ripken, Jr.  He never met a stranger.


----------



## jimmytammy

DISNEY FIX said:


> Do you guys go swimming at the VWL or the WL pool. How about at the end of November? Any tips?
> Thanks
> Chris



We have been swimming at both pools but prefer the quiet pool.  Nov. during the day can be refreshing.  At night, it could be a different story.   There is always the hot tub to warm up in


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jimmytammy said:


> We have been swimming at both pools but prefer the quiet pool.  Nov. during the day can be refreshing.  At night, it could be a different story.   There is always the hot tub to warm up in



Excellent job of calling cold, refreshing. 
We were at the Poly last Nov. I heard that the pool was heated    it would have been refreshing for an ice cube    .
With  DS6 and DD4 we are going to have to make the trip to the WL pool at least once.    Does anyone have some pics.....of anything?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## lisah0711

wildernessDad said:


> Since VWL has a railroad theme, I was wondering if anyone here has a relative that was or is involved with the railroad.
> 
> My father was an engineer on the B&O railroad and his brothers had various jobs at B&O.  My cousin still works for the railroad as a secretary.



My grandfather worked for the Frisco railroad.  In the 20's he was a surveyor and in the 30's, 40's and 50's worked refurbishing the cars.  I think there are far fewer railroad workers today than there were wehn Walt was into it.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Well, I'm finally getting these into an album from last year, and sorting what's going for Christmas this year. Thought I'd share.

Not as themed as what WDW does, but our tree in our Villa.






Our balcony with Christmas lights!






Our sleigh ride leaving the Porte Coache. It started drizzling rain while we were out and it really felt like snow flurries. 






I know, I gotta get out and take more pictures of the grounds.....


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for sharing!  I love looking at them.  
And I also like to see pictures of Groupies, just in case I may run into one or two!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> Thank you for sharing!  I love looking at them.
> And I also like to see pictures of Groupies, just in case I may run into one or two!



Well......... I know we're gonna be there at the same time this year, if you see me yell at me! The only other DISser I've ever met was while waiting for our sleigh ride last year at the Lodge.


----------



## blossomz

Here's a couple of villa photos...







[/IMG][/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Muushka

TheBeadPirate said:


> Well......... I know we're gonna be there at the same time this year, if you see me yell at me! The only other DISser I've ever met was while waiting for our sleigh ride last year at the Lodge.



Will do!  

If you see a woman with a light tan baseball cap with a "Belted Galloway" cow (looks like the cow was designed by the All Mighty to resemble an Oreo cookie), that would be me.    Husband usually wears a NASCAR #45 black cap.


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning groupies!

I have a question for you.  I have heard that there are flat panel TVs in the rooms at the Wilderness Lodge, but not at the VWL.  Several folks have mentioned that sleeper sofas and linens are scheduled to be replaced at VWL.  Has anyone heard anything about the televisions?

Thanks,
Jill

PS.  I love this thread.  Thanks for all of your great insight!  We'll be there in March and are counting the days!


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning groupies!
> 
> I have a question for you.  I have heard that there are flat panel TVs in the rooms at the Wilderness Lodge, but not at the VWL.  Several folks have mentioned that sleeper sofas and linens are scheduled to be replaced at VWL.  Has anyone heard anything about the televisions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill
> 
> Havent heard anything yet on the tvs.  I believe AKV are getting FPTVs, so hopefully in the future we will see the same in all the other DVC units.


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning groupies!
> 
> I have a question for you.  I have heard that there are flat panel TVs in the rooms at the Wilderness Lodge, but not at the VWL.  Several folks have mentioned that sleeper sofas and linens are scheduled to be replaced at VWL.  Has anyone heard anything about the televisions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill
> 
> PS.  I love this thread.  Thanks for all of your great insight!  We'll be there in March and are counting the days!



Good morning Jill (or afternoon for me) .

No answers, just wanted to say Hey (and I love this thread also).  Thanks to the OP once again!


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> Good morning groupies!
> 
> I have a question for you.  I have heard that there are flat panel TVs in the rooms at the Wilderness Lodge, but not at the VWL.  Several folks have mentioned that sleeper sofas and linens are scheduled to be replaced at VWL.  Has anyone heard anything about the televisions?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill
> 
> PS.  I love this thread.  Thanks for all of your great insight!  We'll be there in March and are counting the days!



I agree with JT...no news on flat panel TVs at VWL.  If it takes them five years or so to convert from the current ones, that works for us too.  

AKV's definitely have the FPTV's....saw them when we toured the models last month.  They do look very nice (as do the entire AKV villa design  ) but IMHO not worth hoping for the quick conversion.

Those sleeper sofa conversions, on the other hand....hurry them up please!!


----------



## Christopher5927

Can I just add to this long thread by saying what a fabulous time we had on our first visit to VWL August 9 - 17.  The stay exceeded our expectations in every way!


----------



## Muushka

Christopher5927 said:


> Can I just add to this long thread by saying what a fabulous time we had on our first visit to VWL August 9 - 17.  The stay exceeded our expectations in every way!



*No!  * 

*We want a full report as to WHY it exceeded your expectations!!!*


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> *No! *
> 
> *We want a full report as to WHY it exceeded your expectations!!!*


 
* I SECOND THAT !!!  *


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> *No!  *
> 
> *We want a full report as to WHY it exceeded your expectations!!!*





Third that...........Room request filled and when, line waites, how did the pool water taste ? What was the fold out bet like? Any replacements on the way?

Spill the beans!
Glad you  had a great time. 
Chris


----------



## Muushka

How did the pool water taste???


----------



## blossomz

are you thinking of becoming a groupie?!  It's very contagious!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Oh, we got yuks.
And can't wait to experience the moose. 
Pics anyone???????? 
Chris


----------



## Christopher5927

Muushka said:


> *No!  *
> 
> *We want a full report as to WHY it exceeded your expectations!!!*



What have I done?!!!
Right, here we go.  We had stayed at the Lodge before and loved it so when we bought into DVC in 2005 we knew we would have to try the Villas.
Check in was very efficient and fast.  We received a 1-bedroom we requested (top floor and water view).  The standard of decor, furnishings and cleanliness was excellent.  (a pity the BCV did not have the same standards for our second part of the holiday).  Housekeeping was very good and unobtrusive.  Artist Point was great (as always for us) and Whispering Canyon was as noisy as ever!  The Villas pool was quiet when we used it.  Transportation was very efficient.  We loved the 8 days.  Maybe it was so good that we were bound to be slightly disappointed with BCV, but that's another story.


----------



## Granny

Christopher5927 said:


> We loved the 8 days.  Maybe it was so good that we were bound to be slightly disappointed with BCV, but that's another story.



Yeah...go post that BCV stuff somewhere else!   

Seriously, you sound a lot like us in that we really, really enjoyed WL a couple times so when Disney built VWL, it was really a no-brainer for us to buy there.  Glad to see that your enjoyment of the Lodge extended to your enjoyment of VWL as well.


----------



## Muushka

Christopher5927 said:


> What have I done?!!!
> Right, here we go.  We had stayed at the Lodge before and loved it so when we bought into DVC in 2005 we knew we would have to try the Villas.
> Check in was very efficient and fast.  We received a 1-bedroom we requested (top floor and water view).  The standard of decor, furnishings and cleanliness was excellent.  (a pity the BCV did not have the same standards for our second part of the holiday).  Housekeeping was very good and unobtrusive.  Artist Point was great (as always for us) and Whispering Canyon was as noisy as ever!  The Villas pool was quiet when we used it.  Transportation was very efficient.  We loved the 8 days.  Maybe it was so good that we were bound to be slightly disappointed with BCV, but that's another story.



Thanks, I needed that!

All kidding aside, glad you had a good time at VWL.  And thanks for sharing (even if it was under duress!)


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm still trying to cope with being back home from the Lodge......back to work and normal routines....it's tough as you all know.  
I got together some pics from our most recent stay at the main Lodge Aug 4-8 and made a little slide show.  We were upgraded from a standard view to a Villas side courtyard view on the 5th floor (we had a view of Bay Lake from our balcony !).  I was just beaming at check-in.  And our room was ready by 10 am'ish !

Hope u all enjoy it.  (oh...PS--make sure your sound is "on" because I added music)


----------



## MiaSRN62

Just wanted to say welcome to the group Christopher !  So glad to hear you had a wonderful first stay.....here's to many more.........


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pictures!!  I got goosebumps and homesick all at the same time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks Jimmytammy !  I'm glad you liked the slideshow.


----------



## Granny

Maria...thanks for the morning booster shot of Moose Dust!  Great pictures (and music) and it sounds like you got a nice room upgrade.  Maybe Disney is still trying to make up for that BWV Preferred View room they gave you that one time!  

Well done!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks, Maria.  Just what the doctor ordered.  I loved all the pictures .  But one, THE SNAKE!!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





PICS.............................



Thanks Maria.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DisneyFix :AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !


You're welcome.....glad to help when I can...........




> Maybe Disney is still trying to make up for that BWV Preferred View room they gave you that one time!


 Hadn't even thought of that Granny !  If that's the case....then I must admit, my WL view a few weeks ago, put my BWV view right out of mind..........it's a distant memory now......



> I loved all the pictures . But one, THE SNAKE!!!


Thanks !
Sorry Muushka....just had to add that little fella.  Just goes to show you never know what will turn up at the WL !


----------



## ammo

Thanks for the great pictures and music Maria!  I can't say I've ever noticed the topiary geese before.


----------



## MaryJ

ammo said:


> Thanks for the great pictures and music Maria!  I can't say I've ever noticed the topiary geese before.



At least I'm not the only one!  When I saw those, I thought "Are those new?"  Where are the topiary geese located?


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures Maria!  Also, welcome to the Groupies Christopher!  

Gosh, I honestly don't think there is a more beautiful resort anywhere than our beloved lodge.  It really is a sanctuary for the soul.


----------



## MiaSRN62

You're welcome all....glad u enjoyed them.  

The topiary geese I do think are new ?  I stayed at VWL this past Oct and don't recall seeing them ?   They are along the driveway/path as you drive up to the WL---before the "majestic" archway and off to the right as you drive up.


----------



## Happydinks

*WOO HOO! *   I can't believe we've missed this thread before - we are truly VWL groupies ever since DMIL and DFIL took us, DSIL with her DH and DNiece back in 1997 and 1999 to the lodge.    When our trip in 2001 was pushed off by a week due to 9/11 there was virtually noone around the resorts when we finally got there - and took the time to take the VC tour. It was all over but the payments after that! We just added another 100 points last month (400 total ) because we wanted the flexibility to come more often or combine with a cruise (maybe next year).  We took DMIL, DB, DSIL and her family, which now includes DNephew (4) all to VWL last October - and it was a blast.   Everyone had a great time - and all because of our points!  We're still reading through all the posts here  but that's going to take awhile for us to catch up! We can't wait until our first holiday season at the VWL - we're so excited! We're still in the commando touring mode each time we go though, but someday we'll be in the "kick back" mode - we do have another 35 years of VWL to enjoy!  

Glad to have found fellow VWL groupies!  Leslie


----------



## Muushka

*Well hot-diggity-dog, another Groupie!  

Pull up a chair, grab a Moose Siggy and hang with us!

I hope you put your dates down on the first page for the Christmas thread  *


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> You're welcome all....glad u enjoyed them.
> 
> The topiary geese I do think are new ?  I stayed at VWL this past Oct and don't recall seeing them ?   They are along the driveway/path as you drive up to the WL---before the "majestic" archway and off to the right as you drive up.



Wonderful slide show Maria, can't believe I missed it all these days.  Was that the view from your room?  Really nice.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> *Well hot-diggity-dog, another Groupie!
> 
> Pull up a chair, grab a Moose Siggy and hang with us!
> 
> I hope you put your dates down on the first page for the Christmas thread  *




Still new at these boards - so we weren't sure how to put our dates in on the first posting (if we can in fact do that!).  If someone would be so kind as to help us with that - it would be much appreciated!

Thanks for the Welcome Muushka!


----------



## Granny

Leslie....based on those trips in your signature, you are definitely VWL Groupies material!!  

I think we'll have to bring back the Moose Dance to welcome you!







*Welcome to our DIS Boards home! *


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Leslie!!

We do love our groupies!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Welcome Leslie to the VWL Groupies!!!   

If you want to just add your dates to your next post, I'll add them to the first page next time I have the chance to do an update!

Pull up one of those relaxing rockers from the Villas porch, and enjoy our little cozy corner of DVC!


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome to the DIS and a big WELCOME to our little band of groupies here!  You are most definitely one of us.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Welcome Leslie, from one of the rookies soon to be deflowered or demoosed in November for our first trip home to VWL!
Can't wait. 
Chris


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Was that the view from your room? Really nice.


Yes it was eliza !  We got so lucky with that upgrade.  

Welcome to our group Leslie


----------



## MaryJ

Maria,

I love your "kissy" moose!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thank you, Maria!! I loved the pictures and the music The VWL, WL area is so beautiful, and you captured it perfectly!!!

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

*Welcome to the Groupies  Leslie...*

I have yet to make my first trip.. I am such a newbie    But that is about to change !!!   10 more days and the McCabes are invading the Lodge  

Sept 18 -29  Yahoooooooo !!!


----------



## melk

Great slide show, Maria!

I just wanted to post about our recent trip.  We stayed at BWV and OKW (GV, which was awesome).  We liked both resorts very much, but it just wasn't HOME!!!

We decided to take a trip over to WL with my in-laws (who were very impressed, btw).  But what was funny was my kid's reactions.  As soon as we walked into the lobby my oldest says "Ooooh, it's good to be back."  And then I found my next oldest hugging the wall saying "I've missed you, we'll come back here next time." 

DH and I agreed that while we enjoyed trying out different resorts, there's just no place like the Wilderness Lodge.  We just love it.  You all know what I mean.

We checked out the preview room of AKL, which were very, very nice (probably because they remind me of VWL, lol).  I think for our next trip (probably not until 2009), we might stay 1-2 nights at AKL, but the rest will definitely be spent at our home, VWL.  (I can't wait!!! )


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks very much melk, bobbi and Mary  

kelliblue, 
Have a fantastic first visit to the WL.  You'll love it.  
We'll actually be at POP two of the days you are in the World (9/27 and 9/28).   I tried to get WL, but no luck.  It's just 2 nights before we do a disney cruise on 9/29.   Then we're staying another day after the cruise and couldn't get any deluxe resort at all....we asked about WL, AKL, Poly, Contemp, Y&B......nothing available.  So we're staying at POFQ.


----------



## dunbarfamily

Oooohhhh, can I join this thread?

We own at AK, but we're staying at Villas at Wilderness Lodge in January since its so close to MK.  If we could've bought through Disney at Wilderness Lodge, we would've.

Looking forward to learning more about it!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> If we could've bought through Disney at Wilderness Lodge, we would've.


I hear ya Brandy.....we own at OKW....VWL wasn't even thought of yet when we became Members.  While we love OKW too, as it has it's own charms, I'm pretty sure we would have bought at VWL had we had the opportunity.


----------



## Happydinks

diznyfanatic said:


> Welcome Leslie to the VWL Groupies!!!
> 
> If you want to just add your dates to your next post, I'll add them to the first page next time I have the chance to do an update!
> 
> Pull up one of those relaxing rockers from the Villas porch, and enjoy our little cozy corner of DVC!



Thanks all for such a warm WELCOME!!  -  DH Bob (who doesn't type but reads along as I do!) and his family are actually the ones that immersed me into the wonderful world of WDW! (A trivia moment - Bob's father's company made the mosaic tile picture on the column in the Contemporary - and they got to go when the Contemporary opened for the unveiling!)  *So Bob says HI ALL - he loves being a Groupie too!  *

We are going home to the VWL on Nov 29 - Dec 8th - and can't wait!    Our fist holiday season there (I think I said that before!).  

We'll look forward to being added to the list! 

Leslie and Bob


----------



## MiaSRN62

to Bob as well !


----------



## Muushka

After 9 years, I got tagged.  I think the TF hangs here occasionally, thank you TF!


----------



## keliblue

Muushka said:


> After 9 years, I got tagged. I think the TF hangs here occasionally, thank you TF!


 
 9 years !!!  TF had to dig deep to find you    Congrats on your pretty new tags     according to my tag, I am STILL having a bad hair day


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


> *9 years !!!*  TF had to dig deep to find you    Congrats on your pretty new tags     according to my tag, I am STILL having a bad hair day



Yeah.  Pretty sad, huh. Better late than never!


----------



## diznyfanatic

dunbarfamily said:


> Oooohhhh, can I join this thread?
> 
> We own at AK, but we're staying at Villas at Wilderness Lodge in January since its so close to MK.  If we could've bought through Disney at Wilderness Lodge, we would've.
> 
> Looking forward to learning more about it!!



Yippee!!!  Another Groupie joins the moose herd!!!  

Welcome dunbarfamily!!!  Grab a chair and settle in!!!


----------



## Muushka

*Yes, Welcome dunbarfamily!!!  Enjoy VWL!  

And if so inclined, grab a Moose Siggy too!*


----------



## diznyfanatic

Leslie - I've got your dates added to the first page!   

Muushka - Love the new tag!  Really cool!  I think I'm experiencing tag envy!!


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Leslie - I've got your dates added to the first page!
> 
> Muushka - Love the new tag!  Really cool!  I think I'm experiencing tag envy!!



Thanks.  I hope you get yours before 2014! 

PS We appreciate all you do to keep up with our visits!


----------



## blossomz

Congrats on the tag Muushka!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Yeah Muushka !  Love the tags !



> Another Groupie joins the moose herd!!!


Speaking of moose herds.....just a little fact about our groupie mascot that I was not aware of.   I was watching _Survivor Man _on the Discovery Channel this past week.  He was in the wilds of Canada.  He said, that the male moose, is THE most dangerous animal in North America during the fall mating season.  I though for sure it would be the grizzly or kodiak bear....but he said, if you see a male moose during Fall in Canada----run and hide.  He said one chased him up a tree once.   Just thought I'd share that little bit of trivia  
(hope I never cross paths with one at the WL/VWL !   )


----------



## blossomz

I love it..we are both loveable and fierce all at once!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> Thanks.  I hope you get yours before 2014!
> 
> PS We appreciate all you do to keep up with our visits!



My pleasure!  The more Groupies that visit, the more VWL pictures we get to beg for!   

Maria - Thanks for the moose facts.     Guess trying to pass a moose off as Rudolph during our family Christmas party is out of the question now.   



			
				blossomz said:
			
		

> I love it..we are both loveable and fierce all at once!



Especially when trying to compete for those Christmas reservations.  Be afraid...be verrrrry afraid of those fierce VWL Groupies!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Blowing some Moose Dust in the direction of all the new groupies in hopes that all their trips to the Lodge will be magically Moosey

BTW...this past weekend we were at Tweetsie Railroad which is up in the mountains of NC in Blowing Rock.  While we were sitting on the train waiting for it to pull out, they played 3 songs that we have heard on the WL loop of songs.  Took me back "home" for a few moments.

A little trivia to add...Tweetsie has a work area that they work on particular trains much like their own, and several times the WDW trains have been sent to these shops.  I would love to be there when they send one of "Uncle Walts" trains that way.


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, Melvin the moose isn't going anywhere!


----------



## Happydinks

diznyfanatic said:


> Leslie - I've got your dates added to the first page!
> 
> 
> Muushka - Love the new tag!  Really cool!  I think I'm experiencing tag envy!!



Thanks so much for posting our dates - we really like being part of the group!


Being new to the board - how do you know when you've been tagged?  And, what are your "new tags" Muushka?  We're just _such newbies _here! (77 days until we're home again! Can't wait!!)


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Thanks so much for posting our dates - we really like being part of the group!
> 
> 
> Being new to the board - how do you know when you've been tagged?  And, what are your "new tags" Muushka?  We're just _such newbies _here! (77 days until we're home again! Can't wait!!)



I see you have gotten the Groupie Moose!  Looks great on you! 

Actually, I have you to thank for the tags.  Remember when I welcomed you with a "Hot diggity-dog"?  Well the tag fairy (who is very elusive) saw it and chose that as one of my tags.  They are right under my Muushka screen name.  The tags are always in a color.   They kept my "semi-pixie dustless" and gave it color, and added the greeting to you and also grabbed something I had posted on the "kittens at SSR" thread about seeing cats on vacations.  I was very surprised that I got them, after all these years.

The tag fairy also gave our Group the Moose VWL Groupies cutie guy.  
Which is why I called myself "semi-pixie dustless".


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning groupies!

Just wanted to let you know I heard a good podcast hosted by Lou Mongello on wdwradio this past Tuesday (Sept. 9th).  There was a lengthy and detailed portion of this program dedicated to the Wilderness Lodge.  Really fun!  Thought some of you might enjoy it. Check it out.

Jill

PS.  I've got some fun WL photos I'd love to post to this thread, but I think my post count is too low.  Anyone know how many posts I must have before I can share my photos with you?


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Jill.  I will have to go dig up the old podcast (if that is possible!).

Sorry, I can't answer your ? about post counts and pictures.
I hope you can post 'em soon, we haven't see any in a few days and I am starting to feel the ill-effects!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for your reply Muushka.  The podcast is easy to find.  Just google wdwradio lou mongello and it takes you right to the correct link.  Then select the podcast for Sept. 9 (which I believe is the most recent one.)  The site will give you the option to download the podcast right to your computer and you can listen to it at your leisure.   

Have any of you Groupies rented those cool surrey bikes at the WL?  Can a faily tall eight year old reach the pedals?  Any idea what it costs to rent them?

Also, have any of you eaten at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness?  Would you recommend it?

Jill 
(Yes, I'm a teacher and school is back in session.  Where did the summer go?)


----------



## bobbiwoz

cheer4bison said:


> ...
> 
> Also, have any of you eaten at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness?  Would you recommend it?
> 
> Jill
> (Yes, I'm a teacher and school is back in session.  Where did the summer go?)



DH and I enjoy the buffet at Trail's End at Ft. Wilderness.  We often end our WDW stays there, because of the food which we like and the atmosphere of FW.  For me, FW is the "bonus" of being a VWL groupie, it's a world apart to enjoy.  We've only rented ordinary bikes at WL.

Bobbi

PS.  OMG!  That new tag of mine is sort of WL themed, but it's from the Flower and Garden board, honestly!!!!

PPS.  I didn't see it when I was typing this original answer, I would love to post a fainting smilie!


----------



## Muushka

I hope your school year is a great one Jill!

We have no experience with the surry bikes (but they look like they are a lot of fun).

We have eaten lunch at Trails End.  We like the food and the price is great.  Salads, sandwiches (tasty ones at that), fried chicken, soups, BBQ, that sort of thing.  Many say that breakfast and dinner is good also.  If the weather is good, the walk is a fun one.  We find a pine cone at the beginning of the walk and kick it to our destination.  We lead very simple lives, this is exciting to us!

Bobbi!  Love that new tag addition!  I believe you (I think).  TF has been busy lately.


----------



## blossomz

We didn't do the surrey bikes, just the regular bikes.  But we've done them on the boardwalk.  They are much harder to pedal.  This past trip we bikes over to FW and had lunch at the buffeteria.  It was really great!   

I've been waiting for the tag fairy as well..at least the fairy seems to hang out in our little group a bit!  She must have good taste!


----------



## cheer4bison

I've been dying to share some photos of my son on the groupies thread.  I scanned a few in.  Let's see if I can get them to work.  (Humphrey the) Bear with me till I figure this out. 

This was the first time we took him to Disney, and of course, we stayed at the Wilderness Lodge.  We all loved it!  Such great memories...

For some strange reason, these handrails in the elevator have always made me laugh.  Thought you all might enjoy a picture of them.

Jill


----------



## cheer4bison

Since the first photo found its way to the thread, I thought I'd post another.  Our little guy (and various forms of wildlife) are on the deck of our amazing woods view room (5001) right behind the boat dock.  It was a breath-taking view at all times of day.  We could watch the fireworks over the treetops to the left and the geyser erupting hourly to the right.  Couldn't believe they didn't consider this a premium view, but I wasn't going to argue with them. 

One of the best parts of the whole trip, from my son's perspective, was the herd of towel creatures our mousekeeper, Devora left for him to find almost daily.  I hope the mousekeepers in the VWL do towel creatures too.

If you pay for mousekeeping at the villas, have any of you found towel critters in your rooms?

Jill


----------



## Muushka

Awwwww.  What a cutie.  Future Groupie???

Nope, never paid for mousekeeping.  However, for the past 2 or so years we have gotten a towel "Mickey Head" each time we check in.


----------



## keliblue

bobbiwoz said:


> DH and I enjoy the buffet at Trail's End at Ft. Wilderness. We often end our WDW stays there, because of the food which we like and the atmosphere of FW. For me, FW is the "bonus" of being a VWL groupie, it's a world apart to enjoy. We've only rented ordinary bikes at WL.
> 
> Bobbi
> 
> PS. OMG! That new tag of mine is sort of WL themed, but it's from the Flower and Garden board, honestly!!!!
> 
> PPS. I didn't see it when I was typing this original answer, I would love to post a fainting smilie!


 

Bobbi I just love your new tag !! 
kb


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Have any of you Groupies rented those cool surrey bikes at the WL?  Can a faily tall eight year old reach the pedals?  Any idea what it costs to rent them?
> 
> Also, have any of you eaten at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness?  Would you recommend it?
> 
> Jill
> (Yes, I'm a teacher and school is back in session.  Where did the summer go?)



Hey Jill,
Yes we've rented the surrey bikes both at WL and the broadwalk.  They are a hoot mainly because they are hard to pedal up any type of incline.  Usually every one ends up laughing like loons.  Your 8 year old will probably be able to reach the pedals but don't worry, he's going to pedal exactly 10 times and then quit, leaving the rest of you to pedal.   
Can't remeber how much they were, for some reason $25 bucks for 30 mins is ringing a bell, but I wouldn't bet the log cabin on it.
Eliza


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue said:


> Bobbi I just love your new tag !!
> kb




Oh yes, something everyone would love to have ...sort of like the chipmunks we were trying to get rid of!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics!  Keep em coming.

We have eaten breakfast several times at TE and dinner a couple of times.  Even though we arent big breakfast eaters, we prefer this meal over their dinner.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Also, have any of you eaten at Trail's End at Fort Wilderness? Would you recommend it?


Hi Jill.....we've eaten there.   It's nice.....nothing fancy....kind of rustic & quaint.   We drove over there one night.  I don't know if this is the best way to get there.   You have to park very far away and take a bus/shuttle into the heart of the resort.  Ft Wilderness is VERY dark at night.  I mean, pitch black.   So I think I'd probably opt to take the boat over in the future.  I think that would be less of a hassle over car and bus.


----------



## MaryJ

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Jill.....we've eaten there.   It's nice.....nothing fancy....kind of rustic & quaint.   We drove over there one night.  I don't know if this is the best way to get there.   You have to park very far away and take a bus/shuttle into the heart of the resort.  Ft Wilderness is VERY dark at night.  I mean, pitch black.   So I think I'd probably opt to take the boat over in the future.  I think that would be less of a hassle over car and bus.



Yes, definitely take the boat.  Trail's End is just a short walk from the boat dock.  We've eaten at Trail's End several times and think it is one of WDW's best kept secrets!


----------



## ammo

jimmytammy said:


> BTW...this past weekend we were at Tweetsie Railroad which is up in the mountains of NC in Blowing Rock.



Jimmy -- have you been there for the Ghost Train?  That wailing sound that reverberates through the hills freaks out my kids.  Of course, they also hesitate at the sound of the howling wolves from Haunted Mansion.  If you could hear the wolves at VWL, I am sure we would have to stay someplace else!


----------



## jimmytammy

ammo said:


> Jimmy -- have you been there for the Ghost Train?  That wailing sound that reverberates through the hills freaks out my kids.  Of course, they also hesitate at the sound of the howling wolves from Haunted Mansion.  If you could hear the wolves at VWL, I am sure we would have to stay someplace else!



Yes, one time for the Ghost Train.  And we loved it!  Riding on Casey Bones was a treat.  My DS, even at 13 yrs. is still a bit freaked by the HM.  He was telling me yesterday that he likes to ride TOT, but that part in the library where all goes dark then Rod Serling comes on the screen still spooks him.


----------



## Muushka

I was raised by my dad, a single (widower) parent.  As a small child, I can remember the bedtime stories.  Edgar Allen Poe stories!  No wonder I turned out like I did!  The only thing that really spooked me as a child was Dracula.  I think it is because I have a "neck thing". 

I would love to try that Ghost Train.  Is it at night?


----------



## ammo

Yes -- the Ghost Train (an entire festival, not just a ride) is on weekend nights  during October.



Muushka said:


> I was raised by my dad, a single (widower) parent.  As a small child, I can remember the bedtime stories.  Edgar Allen Poe stories!  No wonder I turned out like I did!  The only thing that really spooked me as a child was Dracula.  I think it is because I have a "neck thing".



What a great dad (Poe is literature, after all)!  Spooky stories always make me think about "The Velvet Ribbon" -- a creepy story about a woman who never removed a ribbon from her neck.  You don't mean that kind of neck thing, do you?


----------



## Muushka

Nope, the neck thing is I cannot stand anyone breathing on it or touching it!  
Probably left over fear from the scary stories!


----------



## jimmytammy

Being that we are speaking a bit on the "spooky" side, (it is close to Halloween) I will share a fun story with you, and it involves our beloved Lodge.

Last Dec. while staying at VWL, I got a cold and the last couple nights of our stay I was keeping everyone up coughing.  It got so bad that my DW made a makeshift bed out of 2 chairs for herself near the door to the hallway in our 1 bedroom.  

Anyway, I decided to get up, get her back to bed and me proceed down to the Iron Spike Room to read and hopefully dose off.  This was around 2am til 8am.  While there I noticed the leather rocking chair across from me moving a bit (or it could have been from the fog in my head from the cold and the meds )  So after my kids got up I told them about my experience.  My DD told me she had read where Walts spirit roams the Iron Spike Room, I guess to admire his train   It was kinda funny cause my DS freaked.  He didnt want to go near that place. 

So back in June he braved up and wanted to see if he could see that rocking chair move.  We played checkers that day in June and I noticed he kept peering over that way to see if those chairs were moving.


----------



## Muushka

Maybe we will be brave in December!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> My DD told me she had read where Walts spirit roams the Iron Spike Room, I guess to admire his train   It was kinda funny cause my DS freaked.  He didnt want to go near that place.




Haunted Mansion?   We don't need no stinkin' Haunted Mansion!! 

We gots the Haunted Lodge!!


----------



## ammo

I never go in there alone at night.  Not that I buy any of these ghost stories, mind you , but you can never be too careful.  Of course, with kids, I never go anyplace alone (so I have an alibi).


----------



## blossomz

I was told by a longtime cast member who was there when VWL opened...that it is true that Walt often does visit the Iron Spike Room and rocks in one of the rocking chairs...We always try to catch a glimpse but were not as lucky as you!!


----------



## jimmytammy

blossomz said:


> I was told by a longtime cast member who was there when VWL opened...that it is true that Walt often does visit the Iron Spike Room and rocks in one of the rocking chairs...We always try to catch a glimpse but were not as lucky as you!!



If I had seen him I would have liked to have struck up a conversation with him 

 Just makes staying at the Lodge all that more special.  Of all the places Walt could hang out, he decided to rest at the Lodge, and on our end, mind you!!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> If I had seen him I would have liked to have struck up a conversation with him
> 
> Just makes staying at the Lodge all that more special.  Of all the places Walt could hang out, he decided to rest at the Lodge, and on our end, mind you!!



I suppose that before VWL was built he used to hang out in the grand lobby of the WL?  Makes sense to me. 

I guess before WL was built he just rode the MK Train like a hitch hikin' ghost.


----------



## Happydinks

Good Evening Fellow Groupies! 
A little quiet on the board the past few days - although we have enjoyed catching up and reading about Walt's visit to the Lodge.   We'll have to see if we can have our own "fireside chat" when we visit in December.  We've just returned from Bobbi's stomping grounds in Cape May and Ocean City NJ for a four day break (why oh why must WDW be so far away! )

Earlier in the thread - people were talking about the arch as you enter WL property.  Personally - it's the Bear Crossing sign that does it for us!  Has anyone ever been able to figure out if you can buy a replica of the "Bear Crossing" sign?  We would LOVE to have one to put into our yard!  

We're interested in the Groupies opinions on this topic: Has the merchandise at the Mercantile become - ummm - less than "quality" over the passed few years?  We used to buy a lot of gifts there - including one of the hand carved wood bears (our Angie) - but over the last two years all of the stuff has seemed to be of a much lesser quality and smaller selection of WL items - so we just browse and don't buy.  Anyone else observe this - or is it just us??

Sixty-nine days and counting!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Wow, can't wait to share the ghost story. 

Hi Happydinks!  We were supposed to head to Cape May this weekend, for a wedding, but DH is under the weather and we had to cancel.  Did you see any dolphins along the shore?

We haven't bought much at VWL, DH has a great DVC VWL golf type shirt, that's probably his favorite...bought around 3 years ago.  He was admiring it, and the CM said to come back in about 2 hours, it was going to be marked down to 1/2 price!  VWL/WL CM's are the greatest!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

Happydinks said:


> We're interested in the Groupies opinions on this topic: Has the merchandise at the Mercantile become - ummm - less than "quality" over the passed few years?  We used to buy a lot of gifts there - including one of the hand carved wood bears (our Angie) - but over the last two years all of the stuff has seemed to be of a much lesser quality and smaller selection of WL items - so we just browse and don't buy.  Anyone else observe this - or is it just us??



We have bought some things in the Mercantile...like some ornaments at Christmas that we really liked.   Our last trip there this past July all we bought was a postcard.  

I can't say that I've notice a downward trend in the quality of items offered, but I do agree that the selection seems to be getting slimmer.   Or maybe we just don't like the clothing as much as some of the previous offerings.  But overall, I wouldn't say we were disappointed in the offerings.  After all, they're still selling the WL Lincoln Log set!


----------



## blossomz

No, I can't say that I've been unhappy with the shopping...but then again..I LOVE buying stuff at the Mercantile!  I probably have at least one of everything! I do wish they'd carry a bigger selection of DVC stuff though.

By the way-just got my passporter newsletter and they are reporting the it was announced that there will be DVC villas at the Grand California resort..another sister to our lodge!  The same architect will be doing the new addition.


----------



## jimmytammy

I have noticed less WL type items being sold.

Earlier today I saw a truck that had 2 stickers on the window of a bear crossing.  I thought whats the chance it could be a WL sticker? 

Granny, you mean all you bought was a postcard?  That Lincoln Log Set is cool.  We have one and when Im feeling really, really homesick, me and the kids get it out, put it together and DS gets his matchbox cars out and we pretend to drive under the arch and park.  Of course you have to burn that Yankee Candle Autumn Lodge to get the full effect!


----------



## ammo

jimmytammy said:


> Of course you have to burn that Yankee Candle Autumn Lodge to get the full effect!



With the lobby music playing in the background ...


----------



## ammo

blossomz said:


> By the way-just got my passporter newsletter and they are reporting the it was announced that there will be DVC villas at the Grand California resort..another sister to our lodge!  The same architect will be doing the new addition.



There is some tentative artwork posted in another thread and you can definitely see similarities, particularly in the use of wood.  Of course, I think it is a long trip to see the sister lodge at AKL -- so I may only ever see GCV through a camera's eye.


----------



## jimmytammy

ammo said:


> With the lobby music playing in the background ...


 

Thanks for remembering that ammo.  How could I forget?


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> We're interested in the Groupies opinions on this topic: Has the merchandise at the Mercantile become - ummm - less than "quality" over the passed few years?  We used to buy a lot of gifts there - including one of the hand carved wood bears (our Angie) - but over the last two years all of the stuff has seemed to be of a much lesser quality and smaller selection of WL items - so we just browse and don't buy.  Anyone else observe this - or is it just us??
> 
> Sixty-nine days and counting!




I enjoyed shopping in the mercantile, more so than in the shops at the end of the rides, but last August was our first stay at the lodge so I can't say if the quality has declined or not.  When we went back in March, I picked up some really unique things I thought were cool.


----------



## Happydinks

bobbiwoz said:


> Hi Happydinks!  We were supposed to head to Cape May this weekend, for a wedding, but DH is under the weather and we had to cancel.  Did you see any dolphins along the shore?




We actually saw a large group Monday morning - but it was from the boardwalk at Ocean City (where we were staying).  Cape May was lovely - as always.  It's a different beach vacation there - after having moved to Richmond 19 years ago - we've become accustomed to the Outer Banks, NC beach life.

Did anyone catch the news story about former Imagineer Randy Pausch today? Very moving, sad, uplifting all at the same time.   If you google him - you'll see parts of his final speech at Carnegie Mellon - and he _appears _to wearing his CM pin.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happydinks, thanks for the note about Randy Pausch, I never heard of him, and wouldn't know of his story if it weren't for you!

Here's a link:
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07262/818671-298.stm

Bobbi


----------



## loribell

Happydinks said:


> We actually saw a large group Monday morning - but it was from the boardwalk at Ocean City (where we were staying).  Cape May was lovely - as always.  It's a different beach vacation there - after having moved to Richmond 19 years ago - we've become accustomed to the Outer Banks, NC beach life.
> 
> Did anyone catch the news story about former Imagineer Randy Pausch today? Very moving, sad, uplifting all at the same time.   If you google him - you'll see parts of his final speech at Carnegie Mellon - and he _appears _to wearing his CM pin.



I have to agree with you about that story. Thanks so much for bringing it to our attention.


----------



## keishashadow

bobbiwoz said:


> Happydinks, thanks for the note about Randy Pausch, I never heard of him, and wouldn't know of his story if it weren't for you!
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07262/818671-298.stm
> 
> Bobbi


 
We 'burgers are very proud of CMU & this inspirational professor 

funny comment he makes during televised goodbye lecture (that he says he made as a way to reach his sons when they are older) where he relates how his mother would introduce him...

...my son, he's a doctor...not the kind that helps people...

Medical doctor or not, he's done his bit to leave the world a better place.  A very brave man, hope he passes well.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Happydinks, I also thank you for the link to Dr. Pausch.
It was an uplifting and at the same time, sad story.  My gosh, I just re-read your post and I am quoting you!  Shows I agree!

I just poked around a little about Dr Pausch and found this video of his lecture.  He does indeed have his CM pin on and his shirt has Sorcerer Mickey (looks like him anyway).  What a wonderful speech.
http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=5788

Earlier you asked about the Mercantile.  I have to agree with others that I think they have pretty nice things there.  I see the stock change, but have not noticed a decline.  One of these days I want to buy one of those wooden bears.  We love them!


----------



## MiaSRN62

jimmytammy, 
Love the Iron Spike room Walt story.........I'm going to have to hang out in that room late at night one day.  

And I must say.....love the Mercantile shop.   I think they got some neat items in there.   I do have the wooden mickey and friends totem pole from several years ago.  



> Happydinks : We've just returned from Bobbi's stomping grounds in Cape May and Ocean City NJ for a four day break


We love Ocean City and especially Cape May !   We've never been lucky enough to spot dolphins at Ocean City but have in Cape May.   A friend of mine from work was at Ocean City, NJ a few years ago.   She and her friend were in waist deep water when a whole pod of dolphin swam around them and then out to sea.   How cool would that be ?


----------



## jimmytammy

His story really puts things in perspective.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the links on Dr Pausch.   Very moving......I've forwarded them on to my ds (20).   His major is computer animation.   But he's starting to show signs of lack of confidence in himself and motivation.   I am hoping he might find Dr Pausch's words as inspiring as I have.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, I see you have a cruise coming up!  I hope you have a wonderful time.  Have you cruised DCL before?

I hope your son is inspired.


----------



## KathyRN137

Just feeling really good this morning and want to share:

Only six weeks until our first stay at VWL!!!  


*Kathy*


----------



## Muushka

KathyRN137 said:


> Just feeling really good this morning and want to share:
> 
> Only six weeks until our first stay at VWL!!!
> 
> 
> *Kathy*



*WoooHooo!  I would be feeling really good too!  I hope your first stay is GREAT!!!*


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great time Kathy!  Maybe we will cross paths.  Our last day there will be the 26th of Oct.  What a sad day that will be, having to drive back under those arches going the wrong way


----------



## blossomz

That is too funny...we always call our last day "the sad day"!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Will anyone be there for Halloween?  We'll have the little DGC and family, so no late nights for us, no MNSSHP, but we can't wait to take them trick or treating where it's available.  The DGC are busy picking out Disney costumes!  Last year the family didn't tell them, this year they know, I think it's going to be a long month's wait for them!!!! ...for me too.

DH says that he is no longer sad to leave WDW (we did leave AKV just this past Tuesday) because he knows that he'll be back.  Me?  I still get sad, just a bit, but yes, I do.

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> By the way-just got my passporter newsletter and they are reporting the it was announced that there will be DVC villas at the Grand California resort..another sister to our lodge!  The same architect will be doing the new addition.



Well that explains why I thought the artist rendering of GVC was really great!







I'd like to buy that architect a Budweiser some day!


----------



## Happydinks

> We love Ocean City and especially Cape May !   We've never been lucky enough to spot dolphins at Ocean City but have in Cape May.   A friend of mine from work was at Ocean City, NJ a few years ago.   She and her friend were in waist deep water when a whole pod of dolphin swam around them and then out to sea.   How cool would that be ?



Now that would have been awesome!  We haven't ever been to the "other park" where you can swim with the dolphins, etc -  but our DNiece did with her Mom and Dad last year when we treated the family members to a week in WDW at the VWL.  It was good to go back to see OC - many changes though - too many of the old beach cottages given way to the cookie cutter duplexes.  We stayed at the Atlantis Inn B and B - which was lovely - one block from upper end of the boardwalk. Highly recommend it - esp since you are not far away and could run down there for a weekend!


----------



## MaryJ

blossomz said:


> That is too funny...we always call our last day "the sad day"!



Our last day just got a little sadder.  Delta called to say our flight has been changed.  Now we leave 45 minutes sooner, so that means we have to leave VWL sooner too!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny...love the picture!  Cant wait to make that 1st trip to the west coast.  Now I have an excuse!! 

MaryJ...I hate when that happens.  Delta has done that to us several times.


----------



## MaryJ

jimmytammy said:


> Granny...love the picture!  Cant wait to make that 1st trip to the west coast.  Now I have an excuse!!
> 
> MaryJ...I hate when that happens.  Delta has done that to us several times.



Can't complain too much.  We got the tickets with frequent flier miles, so we aren't out any real money, but still....


----------



## jimmytammy

Does anyone know what time it opens in the morning.  I know, I know, who wants to excercise while on vacation? 

 Not that I necessarily do, but it would help to have something to do in the mornings before everybody else is up.  I need to keep somewhat on my time schedule so when I get back to reality, it wont be so hard to get up outta bed to go to work.  

DD suggested SB and I agreed that would be a good way to kill a bit of time.  I also thought about going to the Iron Spike Room to read, but have a feeling Walt wont be there  with some folks heading to the parks.  Yes, that time of the morning some people were really heading out to be the 1st in line at MK.  I didnt know the boat ran that early.

Its amazing what you can learn from just having a simple cold


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, I see you have a cruise coming up! I hope you have a wonderful time. Have you cruised DCL before?
> 
> I hope your son is inspired.


Hi Muushka.....yes, it's right around the corner !  This will be our 3rd Disney cruise but the first on the Eastern itinerary.   
Thanks for the well-wishes !  

Thanks for the update on the Passporter newsletter blossomz.    And that picture is great Granny.  Really beautiful.   I've never been to DL, but when I do go, this is where I want to stay.


----------



## Happydinks

MaryJ said:


> Our last day just got a little sadder.  Delta called to say our flight has been changed.  Now we leave 45 minutes sooner, so that means we have to leave VWL sooner too!



Delta is notorious for doing this - but at least they called you!  They have cancelled our return flight (we have yet to receive a call but Bob checks our ressies weekly) - but lucky us - have put us on a later flight so now we have the whole day there on our "sad day".


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone know what time it opens in the morning.  I know, I know, who wants to excercise while on vacation?
> 
> Not that I necessarily do, but it would help to have something to do in the mornings before everybody else is up.  I need to keep somewhat on my time schedule so when I get back to reality, it wont be so hard to get up outta bed to go to work.
> :



The earliest I've ever gone down was at 7:00 am. but for some reason I remember there being other people in there when I arrived so I going to hazard a guess that it opens at 6:30 am.

But another thing to do, is pick up some pasteries at the broadwalk bakery the night before and then sneak downstairs to the lobby before every one else wakes up and pig out on pasteries and coffee. Unlike excercising, there is no chance of a sports injury and since you would have to walk a few yards to the main lobby,  I think it qualifies as a low impact workout.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Does anyone know what time it opens in the morning.  I know, I know, who wants to excercise while on vacation?
> 
> Not that I necessarily do, but it would help to have something to do in the mornings before everybody else is up.  I need to keep somewhat on my time schedule so when I get back to reality, it wont be so hard to get up outta bed to go to work.



JT....according to MousePlanet, it looks like the SB hours are 6:00 a.m - 9:00 p.m.   Enjoy the workout!  

MousePlanet WDW Gym Info


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> The earliest I've ever gone down was at 7:00 am. but for some reason I remember there being other people in there when I arrived so I going to hazard a guess that it opens at 6:30 am.
> 
> But another thing to do, is pick up some pasteries at the broadwalk bakery the night before and then sneak downstairs to the lobby before every one else wakes up and pig out on pasteries and coffee. Unlike excercising, there is no chance of a sports injury and since you would have to walk a few yards to the main lobby,  I think it qualifies as a low impact workout.




I love it!!!!

I have also enjoyed many mornings sitting alone and enjoying the peace & quiet of the just about anywhere at the lodge or villas.


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> The earliest I've ever gone down was at 7:00 am. but for some reason I remember there being other people in there when I arrived so I going to hazard a guess that it opens at 6:30 am.
> 
> But another thing to do, is pick up some pasteries at the broadwalk bakery the night before and then sneak downstairs to the lobby before every one else wakes up and pig out on pasteries and coffee. Unlike excercising, there is no chance of a sports injury and since you would have to walk a few yards to the main lobby,  I think it qualifies as a low impact workout.



Yum...I'm with you!


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Well that explains why I thought the artist rendering of GVC was really great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to buy that architect a Budweiser some day!



I have been in the Grand Californian once, was in Aneheim to do some work and went to DTD to eat lunch. Although it is a beautiful lodge it just does not compare to our beloved Wikderness Lodge or even the Animal Kingdom Lodge. I think it is probably because you don't get the wow effect driving up to it because of the limited space like you do at WL & AKL. The inside though is gorgeous!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> But another thing to do, is pick up some pasteries at the broadwalk bakery the night before and then sneak downstairs to the lobby before every one else wakes up and pig out on pasteries and coffee. Unlike excercising, there is no chance of a sports injury and since you would have to walk a few yards to the main lobby,  I think it qualifies as a low impact workout.



This cracks us up!  Everytime we're there we walk passed SB on our way to RF for a snack, coffee, etc - look at it and go "maybe tomorrow........". Sanity quickly returns and we rationalize not going by saying "you know, we're walking about 6 miles a day in the parks anyway, let's just go to RF and get coffee and.... ".  You're right - no chance of sports injury that way - unless you trip on a duck or rabbit on your way to RF!


----------



## lenshanem

I've also been in the Grand Californian and it is very similar to WL, but not as rustic feeling. Really, WL, AKL and GC all are similar to me and I love all three.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

JanetRose said:


> Does anyone know the fictional story behind the Wilderness Lodge?
> I FOUND IT!
> http://www.2719hyperion.com/search/label/Silver Creek Spring



This is a great website COOL stories.  

*Silver Creek Springs: A History *

The history of Silver Creek Springs, a valley of exquisite beauty and amazing natural wonders, located in Americas great Northwest, can be traced back to one rugged individual who embodied the frontier spirit of that long ago time. Colonel Ezekiel Moreland first discovered this majestic landscape in the early part of the 19th century, and then later, along with his daughter Genevieve, and soon to be renowned artist Frederich Alonzo Gustaf, returned to settle the area and make it their new home.

Their story is all the more remarkable in that it never really happened. Silver Creek Springs exists neither in the history nor geography of this countrys great western frontier. The area that Ezekiel Moreland described as a tranquil valley along the shores of a splendid lake, is in reality located in the heart of Walt Disney World, just minutes from the Magic Kingdom theme park. It is Disneys Wilderness Lodge Resort.




The story behind the Lodge has been related to guests via The Silver Creek Star, a faux newspaper given to guests at check-in. Mixed with guest services information are a number of articles that relate the stories behind the Lodges creation and its many points of interest.



Ezekiel Moreland was a veteran of the War of 1812. Recently widowed and inspired by the accounts of Lewis and Clark, the retired colonel mounted a westbound expedition in 1823. His party of fifty or so intrepid adventurers however, quickly met with disaster. A buffalo stampede, some ten thousand animals strong, destroyed nearly all their provisions a mere eighty miles up the Missouri River from their starting point. They limped back to St. Louis, and all but Moreland gave up on the expedition. In a letter to daughter Genevieve he wrote:

I take to the wilderness alone. The good earth will provide me with everything I need to survive. I have my gun. I have my courage and I have my determination. What need I of anything else, especially of cowardly scoundrels who turn ashen in the face of the smallest adversity.



Two years later, Moreland would emerge back out of the wilderness and send for his daughter, engaging her with news of the paradise he had uncovered. Moreland had also become a wealthy man, having brought back from his travels a substantial collection of beaver pelts and other furs. Intrigued by her fathers good fortune and unbridled passion, Genevieve, a young art curator, took a leave of absence and set out for St. Louis where her father was waiting. Joining her as a traveling companion was the young Austrian artist Alonzo Gustaf who desired to capture in painting the new frontier he had been hearing so much about.

Upon arriving in the valley of Silver Creek Springs, Genevieve and Gustaf found their destinies newly defined. According to the Silver Creek Star:

Using the small fortune her father had raised from the fur trade, they brought out a crew of men from St. Louis and had a small lodge built near the fresh water spring. Jenny would remain in Silver Creek Springs for the remainder of her life. She established a preservation area in her father's honor, where others could enjoy the natural beauty of the wilderness. The Wilderness Lodge welcomed artists, scientists and nature lovers of all kinds over the years. As the number of visitors grew, the Lodge expanded to accommodate them. Eventually, they added rooms that grew around the spring, making it part of the Wilderness Lodge.

*Frederich Alonzo Gustaf at Artist Point:*

Most Walt Disney World guests know Artist Point as the signature restaurant at the Wilderness Lodge resort. But in the fictional history of Silver Creek Springs, it refers to a specific location that predates the actual building of the lodge itself.


Young and ambitious, Frederich Alonzo Gustaf accompanied Genevieve Moreland on her journey west, in hopes of making a name for himself as a painter. Standing upon high rocks above the valley that Colonel Ezekiel Moreland discovered, Gustaf knew at that moment he had found his destiny. He immediately unpacked his gear and set up his easel somewhat precariously on a rocky outcropping that provided the best possible views of the surrounding area.

The Silver Creek Star newspaper related in an article what subsequently happened:

No sooner had the brush touched the canvas than the ground began to tremble. The artist quickly grabbed his seat and managed to keep his easel from falling. After the tremors had subsided, he looked to the Colonel and Jenny and smiled assuredly. "You see Colonel, I am something of a frontiersman myself." Only the Colonel knew what lay in store.

The tremor was only a warning. The explosion of the geyser was sudden and swift. The sound of so much water being propelled to such a height was earth shattering. As expected  and unexpected, the easel, the artist and all his supplies tumbled over the ledge. Gustaf survived the fall, and despite its obvious dangers, the ledge became his favorite place from which to paint.

The ledge soon became a favorite of other artists as well, such men as Albert Bierstadt and Thomas Moran. who soon flocked to the area in search of the perfect landscape. Years later, when the Lodge was finished, a formal dining room was built on the exact location and was aptly named Artist Point.

*Silver Creek, Dynamite and Ol' Georgie MacGregor:*

Over the years, many colorful characters found their way to the valley of Silver Creek Springs, the fictional home of Disneys Wilderness Lodge Resort. One such individual, Georgie MacGregor, is especially notable for his contribution to the Lodges surrounding landscape and the very nature of Silver Creek itself.



MacGregor, a prospector, arrived in the valley in 1852 seeking his fortune. Silver Creek was named for its mineral deposits that made the water shimmer, but that didnt deter MacGregor. He was convinced there was a rich silver vein there just waiting to be tapped. The Silver Creek Star newspaper related how Georgie managed to set up camp near the Lodge with the help of proprietress Genevieve Moreland:

Even if Ol' Georgie was "a few logs shy of a full load" in the common sense department, he was nevertheless cunning. When he approached the Wilderness Lodge, he presented himself not as a prospector, but as a cook. The frontier, at this time, did not have a surplus of chefs, so such skills were highly valued. The Lodge had become a gathering place for artists, naturalists and others, and Jenny thought Ol' Georgie would be a welcomed addition. She offered Ol' Georgie a room in the Lodge in exchange for his services. He responded, "Now, Miss Jenny, I reckon the best place fer me is yonder, by that thar stream. Thataways I won't bother any of your guests an' I'll be closer to the trout. I kin clean the pans easier thataways, too.

It wasnt long before Jenny discovered MacGregors true intentions. In a surprise visit to his camp, she discovered cooking pans filled with water and silt from the stream, and Ol Georgie was shooting trout point blank with his Hawken pistol. Jenny quickly hired a new cook, a former Army sergeant, in hopes of dissuading MacGregor from his hopeless endeavors.

It didnt work.

The Silver Creek Star related the subsequent sequence of events, and their explosive consequences:

On a supply run to the trading post for cooking utensils and fishing gear, Georgie returned with two crates. He took one to the kitchen and the other he carted off to his cabin. Ol' Georgie was cooking up one last plan to uncover his fortune. The next morning, Ol' Georgie doggedly served breakfast and slipped away quietly to his cabin. The guests were still gathered around the table, discussing how much better the food tasted when all of a sudden, a tremendous explosion shook the very foundation of the Lodge, knocking them to the floor. 

After collecting themselves, they scrambled down the stream in a panic. Where the stream once flowed gently over rocks was now a cavernous, smoldering hole, deep in the earth. Ol Georgie was no where in sight. His cabin was splintered and roofless. The group stood in silent amazement at the damage around them. A faint voice was heard from above. Ol' Georgie had blown himself twenty feet up a pine tree, black as tar and barely conscious. A box labeled dynamite stood under the tree.

It was the last time Ol" Georgie ever looked for gold or silver. And the cratered pool he blew into the ground serves as one of the fondest recreational pastimes at the Lodge.

At Disney, even the swimming pool has a back story.



Another interesting detail in the vicinity of Silver Creek relates to the Teton Boat and Bike Rental, located near the lake shore. The building is the original cabin that Colonel Ezekiel Moreland built shortly after arriving in the valley for the first time.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Everytime we're there we walk passed SB on our way to RF for a snack, coffee, etc - look at it and go "maybe tomorrow........". Sanity quickly returns and we rationalize not going by saying "you know, we're walking about 6 miles a day in the parks anyway, let's just go to RF and get coffee and.... ". You're right - no chance of sports injury that way - unless you trip on a duck or rabbit on your way to RF!



Too funny Happydinks....this sounds too much like the way we think as well !  


Thanks for the link to the legend of WL.....very cool.   I'm going to add some of that to my scrapbook pages.


----------



## Muushka

Yes, thank you for the Wilderness Lodge Legend.  That was a fun read.

Say, does anyone else have that picture that is embedded in the story, the artists rendering of the Lodge, first picture in the story?  It was a postcard that they handed out (not sure, do they still give it out?).  I bought a frame for it and matting and it hangs above my kitchen sink.  I have that stuff all over my house!  Sick  .


----------



## keishashadow

thanks for the link


----------



## Happydinks

*Hot diggity dog (to quote Muushka!) - we just booked our first DCL cruise (4 day) for next September! *We're so excited! We've heard great things about it - and will follow it up with eight days at home in the much loved Villas!  Sorry - couldn't contain our excitement!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happydinks said:


> *Hot diggity dog (to quote Muushka!) - we just booked our first DCL cruise (4 day) for next September! *We're so excited! We've heard great things about it - and will follow it up with eight days at home in the much loved Villas!  Sorry - couldn't contain our excitement!



That sounds like a most wonderful September.  We loved our 2 DCL cruises, and then the VWL...that's just perfect!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> *Hot diggity dog (to quote Muushka!) - we just booked our first DCL cruise (4 day) for next September! *We're so excited! We've heard great things about it - and will follow it up with eight days at home in the much loved Villas!  Sorry - couldn't contain our excitement!



WooHoo!!  You will have fun!  We are going at the end of that month (the 27th double dip!).  Isn't it great having vacation plans??


----------



## Tarheel Tink

That darn moose dust! And DVC too! They simply made it too easy to call my guide and do an add-on! 
So, how do I get the cool moose groupie thingy and the WL thingy for my signature? I am so jazzed that I now "have to" spend more time at my favorite spot on earth.


----------



## Muushka

Tarheel Tink said:


> That darn moose dust! And DVC too! They simply made it too easy to call my guide and do an add-on!
> So, how do I get the cool moose groupie thingy and the WL thingy for my signature? I am so jazzed that I now "have to" spend more time at my favorite spot on earth.



Another Groupie!!  This calls for





To get that cool moose groupie thingy in your sig, right click mine, go to properties, location and copy it.  Then go to your use CP and then to edit signature and insert the moose you copied.  I'll be looking for it!  Oh, and 

*WELCOME HOME!!!!*


----------



## blossomz

Tarheel Tink said:


> That darn moose dust! And DVC too! They simply made it too easy to call my guide and do an add-on!
> So, how do I get the cool moose groupie thingy and the WL thingy for my signature? I am so jazzed that I now "have to" spend more time at my favorite spot on earth.



Welcome home and welcome to the groupies!!!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Thanks Muushka! Love my new signature! Happydinks- thanks for the Boo!

Are all of us not the most fortunate people in the world? I first stayed at the WL itself in 1999 after having eaten at Artist Point on a previous trip (back in the day when they had character breakfast there) and DH and I had the same reaction (thank goodness or DH would be very unhappy  ) of awe. WL is truly "home" and our stay last December at the villas was magical. Now, if they would only add George Clooney as the official greeter for the villas...


----------



## keishashadow

Happydinks said:


> *Hot diggity dog (to quote Muushka!) - we just booked our first DCL cruise (4 day) for next September! *We're so excited! We've heard great things about it - and will follow it up with eight days at home in the much loved Villas! Sorry - couldn't contain our excitement!


Our 1st trip home we did 5 days @ WLV then a 3 day DCL cruise one of our best ever!

We had a 4 day booked for December, decided to take advantage of a 7 day sailing on the Legend (exotic western); extended balcony; and it's less money...yes, i am having 2nd thoughts too late now.

any bets on when the next member cruise will be for '08(?)


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Tarheel Tink said:


> That darn moose dust! And DVC too! They simply made it too easy to call my guide and do an add-on!



*Welcome Home and Welcome to the Groupies.**
Beckie*


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Tarheel Tink *


----------



## Muushka

keishashadow said:


> Our 1st trip home we did 5 days @ WLV then a 3 day DCL cruise one of our best ever!
> 
> We had a 4 day booked for December, decided to take advantage of a 7 day sailing on the Legend (exotic western); extended balcony; and it's less money...yes, i am having 2nd thoughts too late now.
> 
> any bets on when the next member cruise will be for '08(?)



No second thoughts!  We took a Celebrity cruise last Dec and there are other cruises besides DCL!!!  We were so glad we took that cruise.  It opened up a whole new world for us.  We are doing another Celebrity this Dec and then back on DCL next Sept.  A friend was on the Legend last Dec and enjoyed herself.  DCL is great, but expensive!



Tarheel Tink said:


> Thanks Muushka! Love my new signature! Happydinks- thanks for the Boo!
> 
> Are all of us not the most fortunate people in the world? I first stayed at the WL itself in 1999 after having eaten at Artist Point on a previous trip (back in the day when they had character breakfast there) and DH and I had the same reaction (thank goodness or DH would be very unhappy  ) of awe. WL is truly "home" and our stay last December at the villas was magical. Now, if they would only add George Clooney as the official greeter for the villas...



That Moose looks great on you!  And I agree, we are the most fortunate people in the world.  We are most grateful. Mr Muushka and I fell in love with WL many moons ago and waited to buy there.  Oh, and George at the door would be an extra added bonus!


----------



## Granny

*WELCOME HOME, TINK!!!*    





Tarheel Tink said:


> Are all of us not the most fortunate people in the world?



Finally, an easy question!   


Yes.  




> Now, if they would only add George Clooney as the official greeter for the villas...


We don't need no stinkin' George Clooney!  We got Ranger Stan!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We don't need no stinkin' George Clooney! We got Ranger Stan!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Goerge Clooney????   Are you my mother????  Ma I told you no Clooney on the boards....Sheeeezzzz. 

A side question if I may, In Nov. we having our first trip home to the VWL!!!!!! There are 5 of us me,wife,dd,ds and grandma. In a 1 br. can we and should we have an aero bed? Will it fit? DD is 2 but no crib for her (independent woman). Any suggestions?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## wilma-bride

Hi everyone, we are (fairly) new DVC members who own at SSR.  Having had a look around the Wilderness Lodge and area back in August, we decided we would love to stay there and have just been lucky enough to switch 8 days of our April vacation to VWL.  I am so excited about staying there  

Does anyone have any pictures of a 2-bed villa at VWL that I could look at please


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> *WELCOME HOME, TINK!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, an easy question!
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't need no stinkin' George Clooney!  We got Ranger Stan!!


You tell em Granny!   My sentiments exactly.  Besides, my DW would be spending all her trip in the lobby from now on if GC was there


----------



## jimmytammy

_*WELCOME*_ to the groupies!  Glad you are here!


----------



## MaryJ

DISNEY FIX said:


> Goerge Clooney????   Are you my mother????  Ma I told you no Clooney on the boards....Sheeeezzzz.
> 
> A side question if I may, In Nov. we having our first trip home to the VWL!!!!!! There are 5 of us me,wife,dd,ds and grandma. In a 1 br. can we and should we have an aero bed? Will it fit? DD is 2 but no crib for her (independent woman). Any suggestions?
> Thanks
> Chris



You can fit an aero bed in a 1BR.  We once took a trip with 8 adults in a 2 BR (yes it can be done!) and the our DD's two boyfriends (now their husbands! ) slept in the living room...one on the fold out couch and one on the aero bed.  We would just stand the aero bed up against the wall by the entry way in the morning so we wouldn't have to set it up each night.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

MaryJ said:


> You can fit an aero bed in a 1BR.  We once took a trip with 8 adults in a 2 BR (yes it can be done!) and the our DD's two boyfriends (now their husbands! ) slept in the living room...one on the fold out couch and one on the aero bed.  We would just stand the aero bed up against the wall by the entry way in the morning so we wouldn't have to set it up each night.



Thank you.


----------



## eliza61

wilma-bride said:


> Hi everyone, we are (fairly) new DVC members who own at SSR.  Having had a look around the Wilderness Lodge and area back in August, we decided we would love to stay there and have just been lucky enough to switch 8 days of our April vacation to VWL.  I am so excited about staying there
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of a 2-bed villa at VWL that I could look at please




Wait until your first morning there.  Betcha, you'll walk around with a big goofy grin on your face.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Another basic question:
We will arrive at the VWL around 11am for the week after Thanksgiving. What do you guys do from your arrival time to wait for your room to be ready? Our last trip to the BCV we were fortunate to have a room ready at 11:00am then just hang around the SAB. With the time of year, I don't bank on being that fortunate again.
Thanks for the hints.
Chris


----------



## bobbiwoz

wilma-bride said:


> Hi everyone, we are (fairly) new DVC members who own at SSR.  Having had a look around the Wilderness Lodge and area back in August, we decided we would love to stay there and have just been lucky enough to switch 8 days of our April vacation to VWL.  I am so excited about staying there
> 
> Does anyone have any pictures of a 2-bed villa at VWL that I could look at please



http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showgallery.php/cat/546


----------



## Happydinks

wilma-bride said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of a 2-bed villa at VWL that I could look at please



If you are considering a two bedroom - based on the experience that we had last October with having one for our crew - we'd recommend that you request a "corner courtyard view room" 2 bedroom.  You get great views, extra windows, and we really liked the layout of the room (it would room numbers 2519,3519,4519) - they are slightly different from the standard two bedrooms.  We had a group of 8 (no we didn't all stay in the 2 bedroom - different families involved!) - but did use this room as the gathering room for breakfasts etc - and it was the best "families" vacation ever.


----------



## wilma-bride

Happydinks said:


> If you are considering a two bedroom - based on the experience that we had last October with having one for our crew - we'd recommend that you request a "corner courtyard view room" 2 bedroom.  You get great views, extra windows, and we really liked the layout of the room (it would room numbers 2519,3519,4519) - they are slightly different from the standard two bedrooms.  We had a group of 8 (no we didn't all stay in the 2 bedroom - different families involved!) - but did use this room as the gathering room for breakfasts etc - and it was the best "families" vacation ever.



Great advice - thanks.  We have actually now booked a 2-bed at VWL for 4/10 thru 4/18 and our reservation shows we have a dedicated 2-bed.  Would I be able to call MS and ask them to add the request to our booking or is it too late now?


----------



## Happydinks

It never hurts to ask!  When we reserved the room originally, we requested a dedicated 2 bedroom, thinking it would be like the rooms we had listed - and it wasn't (we had seen 3519 the year before). When the bellman brought us to our dedicated 2 bedroom, he saw how disappointed we were - called downstairs for us - worked his "magic" - and got us moved to 3519.  He told us that in the future, if we wanted that room, or a similar one, to always ask for the "corner courtyard view" room.  I think you can request specific numbers, but not sure.  It's definitely worth a phone call!  Good luck!


----------



## jimmytammy

DISNEY FIX said:


> Another basic question:
> We will arrive at the VWL around 11am for the week after Thanksgiving. What do you guys do from your arrival time to wait for your room to be ready? Our last trip to the BCV we were fortunate to have a room ready at 11:00am then just hang around the SAB. With the time of year, I don't bank on being that fortunate again.
> Thanks for the hints.
> Chris



Chris

We sometimes arrive around 10-11am.  When we do this, we might eat at WCC or RF, then head to MK by boat for a little while.  Or you could head by boat to FW and eat a lunch at Trails End then mosey around for a bit.  I would opt for MK as it helps pass the time a bit quicker.


----------



## eliza61

DISNEY FIX said:


> Another basic question:
> We will arrive at the VWL around 11am for the week after Thanksgiving. What do you guys do from your arrival time to wait for your room to be ready? Our last trip to the BCV we were fortunate to have a room ready at 11:00am then just hang around the SAB. With the time of year, I don't bank on being that fortunate again.
> Thanks for the hints.
> Chris



We usually have them hold our luggage, get our park tickets and head over to the MK.  If I have an early flight out, I may grab some lunch.


----------



## Muushka

We have been known to check in at around 11 or so and just sit in the loby and listen to the sounds, enjoy the views and smell the wonderful lodge.  And this is with APs!  
Strange, I know.....


----------



## Granny

DISNEY FIX said:


> Another basic question:
> We will arrive at the VWL around 11am for the week after Thanksgiving. What do you guys do from your arrival time to wait for your room to be ready? Our last trip to the BCV we were fortunate to have a room ready at 11:00am then just hang around the SAB. With the time of year, I don't bank on being that fortunate again.



Chris...we personally have never gotten into our room early at VWL.  I think the earliest was 3:30 one time and usually 4:00 or a little later.

If you want to swim, that would work.  Just put swim things in a bag that's handy and then give your luggage to bell services.  Go over to Sturdy Branches and get a locker in the health club and change your clothes and swim if it's a nice day.  Otherwise, go ahead and hit the parks!  



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> We have been known to check in at around 11 or so and just sit in the loby and listen to the sounds, enjoy the views and smell the wonderful lodge. And this is with APs!
> Strange, I know.....


 What's strange about that?  

Especially with all the Christmas decorations up and the carols wafting through the atmosphere.  A fantastic season for some quality lobby time at WL!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> We have been known to check in at around 11 or so and just sit in the loby and listen to the sounds, enjoy the views and smell the wonderful lodge.  And this is with APs!
> Strange, I know.....



Not at all...in fact it sounds like a very good plan to me


----------



## Tarheel Tink

I want to thank everyone for their Welcome Homes! You have just gotta love the VWL Groupies!
 
I contacted a friend who I have in my will to inherit my contract with DVC if both DH and I pass. When I asked which contract (SSR or VWL) she would like to have (she has stayed at both) she said, "Don't die. I need you as our tour guide!".


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jimmytammy said:


> Chris
> 
> We sometimes arrive around 10-11am.  When we do this, we might eat at WCC or RF, then head to MK by boat for a little while.  Or you could head by boat to FW and eat a lunch at Trails End then mosey around for a bit.  I would opt for MK as it helps pass the time a bit quicker.






eliza61 said:


> We usually have them hold our luggage, get our park tickets and head over to the MK.  If I have an early flight out, I may grab some lunch.



That might work if we can find the right stroller for DD-2 to lie flat in to take a nap as we frolic in the parks!




Muushka said:


> We have been known to check in at around 11 or so and just sit in the loby and listen to the sounds, enjoy the views and smell the wonderful lodge.  And this is with APs!
> Strange, I know.....



I wish I was able to let myself do that! 



Granny said:


> Chris...we personally have never gotten into our room early at VWL.  I think the earliest was 3:30 one time and usually 4:00 or a little later.
> 
> If you want to swim, that would work.  Just put swim things in a bag that's handy and then give your luggage to bell services.  Go over to Sturdy Branches and get a locker in the health club and change your clothes and swim if it's a nice day.  Otherwise, go ahead and hit the parks!
> 
> What's strange about that?  Especially with all the Christmas decorations up and the carols wafting through the atmosphere.  A fantastic season for some quality lobby time at WL!



Granny your killing me with the images and sounds of the best season. I will be putting the Christmas lights on our house about Nov. 18th this year and I can't even wait for that!
Thanks for the info guys.
And a big WELCOME HOME Tarheel Tink.
Chris


----------



## Granny

DISNEY FIX said:


> Granny your killing me with the images and sounds of the best season. I will be putting the Christmas lights on our house about Nov. 18th this year and I can't even wait for that!




I guess this won't help much then either!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Granny said:


> I guess this won't help much then either!


----------



## Muushka

Tarheel Tink said:


> I want to thank everyone for their Welcome Homes! You have just gotta love the VWL Groupies!
> 
> I contacted a friend who I have in my will to inherit my contract with DVC if both DH and I pass. When I asked which contract (SSR or VWL) she would like to have (she has stayed at both) she said, "Don't die. I need you as our tour guide!".



The Moose looks great!!!

We don't have kids to leave our DVC to.  Really not sure what we will do with it when the time comes to make a will.  And we can't take it with us.  Hmmmm, looks like we   have some thinking to do.........


----------



## bpmorley

Muushka said:


> The Moose looks great!!!
> 
> We don't have kids to leave our DVC to.  Really not sure what we will do with it when the time comes to make a will.  And we can't take it with us.  Hmmmm, looks like we   have some thinking to do.........



You could always leave it to me.


----------



## Muushka

bpmorley said:


> You could always leave it to me.


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> The Moose looks great!!!
> 
> We don't have kids to leave our DVC to.  Really not sure what we will do with it when the time comes to make a will.  And we can't take it with us.  Hmmmm, looks like we   have some thinking to do.........



We're in the same boat as you Muushka - although we're planning on being around until the contract expiration dates!   I mean, we'll only be in our late 80's - that's not too old to still visit WDW, is it?


----------



## MiaSRN62

We have been lucky our last two WL/VWL stays.   Both times, our room was ready by 10-11 am !   It was a Wed morning check-in in early Oct for VWL, and a Sat morning check-in in early Aug for the WL.   

But if our room wasn't ready...weather permitting, we'd sit outside by the pool or on the chairs on the beach.   Ahhhhh......or hang out in the Iron Spike room.  

So many places to relax at the WL........


----------



## ammo

A belated welcome to all the new Groupies.  In many cases, you may be long-time Groupies who just discovered this thread -- so thanks to Diz for creating our virtual meeting place!  

In case you haven't seen it, here is a link to an updated WL and Villas resort map courtesy of allearsnet.  I get a kick out of the playground icon -- it looks like somebody waving for help.   The only real update is that the new map identifies the designated smoking areas established after last summer's policy change.

http://allearsnet.com/acc/wlodgemap.jpg


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> We're in the same boat as you Muushka - although we're planning on being around until the contract expiration dates!   I mean, we'll only be in our late 80's - that's not too old to still visit WDW, is it?



I figured that screen name meant something similar to our life!  Except we are happy sinks.  No way, we won't be too old to go to WDW by the time our contracts expire.  I think we are just about in the same boat age-wise.  

*Long live white-haired groupies!!!​*


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> ...
> 
> *Long live white-haired groupies!!!​*




DH has the white beard to match!   I can't wait for Christmas! Little kids flock to him when we go shopping!!! 

Bobbi


----------



## Tarheel Tink

My friend whom I mentioned that we are willing our contract to is my age so I told her she may be 85 when she gets it...I envisioned her and her DH streaking down Splash Mountain with their arms in the air and saying to each other "I never dreamt she would live THAT long!".


----------



## Muushka

Tarheel Tink said:


> My friend whom I mentioned that we are willing our contract to is my age so I told her she may be 85 when she gets it...I envisioned her and her DH streaking down Splash Mountain with their arms in the air and saying to each other "I never dreamt she would live THAT long!".


----------



## bpmorley

Happydinks said:


> We're in the same boat as you Muushka - although we're planning on being around until the contract expiration dates!   I mean, we'll only be in our late 80's - that's not too old to still visit WDW, is it?



Yep that's us too.  Late 80's when the contract expires.


----------



## Muushka

bpmorley said:


> Yep that's us too.  Late 80's when the contract expires.



And you wanted us to leave it to you???


----------



## bpmorley

Muushka said:


> And you wanted us to leave it to you???



ok then, whoever goes first leaves their DVC to the other.


----------



## Happydinks

bpmorley said:


> Yep that's us too.  Late 80's when the contract expires.




Okay Muushka and bp - so if we get this right - all of us dinks or sinks - agree to leave our contracts to each other!  Sounds good to us!    Les works for an estate planning attorney (yes we finally did do our estate planning when she got the job there - a freebie) so we're sure that she can work out some language to incorporate into everyone's Will!  Anyother dinks or sinks want to join in?!


----------



## Muushka

Deal!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Happydinks said:


> Okay Muushka and bp - so if we get this right - all of us dinks or sinks - agree to leave our contracts to each other!  Sounds good to us!    Les works for an estate planning attorney (yes we finally did do our estate planning when she got the job there - a freebie) so we're sure that she can work out some language to incorporate into everyone's Will!  Anyother dinks or sinks want to join in?!



oh, oh, oh, .....add me! add me! I'll be turning 70 in 2042!   I'll be the spry youngin' pushing ol' pappy DH (he'll be late 80s-ish too) in the wheelchair.  

(Honey, if you read this.... I love you dearly and you don't even remotely look that old....yet)


----------



## Muushka

Dinks/Sinks growing by the minute!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

In a motherly scolding voice...............have you all have been smoking that moose dust again?????????????????????????
We can't join the 'inks' club. Two dopey kids here. Gotta leave em something.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Dinks/Sinks growing by the minute!




I'm not one yet, but if you guys wait a little while I'm in.  My evil teenagers are driving me crazy and I'm trying to figure out if I can find a sympathetic jury, I can smother them in their sleep, claim it was an accident and be back at the WLV's in time for the Christmas decoration.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> I'm not one yet, but if you guys wait a little while I'm in.  My evil teenagers are driving me crazy and I'm trying to figure out if I can find a sympathetic jury, I can smother them in their sleep, claim it was an accident and be back at the WLV's in time for the Christmas decoration.



Hang in there!  Just think - in a few years they'll be off to college or on their own - and you'll be an empty nester free to visit VWL on your schedule and hang with us dinks and sinks!


----------



## keishashadow

another good reason for an add-on "somewhere/hopefully CRV"...

3 DSs

2 DVCs but who gets the one with the longest contract...i can't win.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happydinks said:


> Okay Muushka and bp - so if we get this right - all of us dinks or sinks - agree to leave our contracts to each other!  Sounds good to us!    Les works for an estate planning attorney (yes we finally did do our estate planning when she got the job there - a freebie) so we're sure that she can work out some language to incorporate into everyone's Will!  Anyother dinks or sinks want to join in?!



I would love to join.  I will be 76 in '42, but hope Im still outrunnin the kids while in the parks.  Now getting back to the Lodge after a day at the parks, that may be another story.  Oh yeah, and getting up the next day, that may take a bit of prodding too


----------



## bpmorley

Happydinks said:


> Okay Muushka and bp - so if we get this right - all of us dinks or sinks - agree to leave our contracts to each other!  Sounds good to us!    Les works for an estate planning attorney (yes we finally did do our estate planning when she got the job there - a freebie) so we're sure that she can work out some language to incorporate into everyone's Will!  Anyother dinks or sinks want to join in?!



I'm up for that.


----------



## Muushka

We are finally packing and WDW bound!!  We are giving SSR a try, but will more than likely go to our beloved Lodge and maybe have something to eat.  I cannot imagine going to WDW and not visiting VWL!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> ..
> I cannot imagine going to WDW and not visiting VWL!



Me either!  Have a great WDW stay!!
Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> We are finally packing and WDW bound!!  We are giving SSR a try, but will more than likely go to our beloved Lodge and maybe have something to eat.  I cannot imagine going to WDW and not visiting VWL!



Muushka

Have a great trip!  And you are right, you gotta visit the Lodge.  If you get a chance say "hey" to Walt for me


----------



## bpmorley

Muushka said:


> We are finally packing and WDW bound!!  We are giving SSR a try, but will more than likely go to our beloved Lodge and maybe have something to eat.  I cannot imagine going to WDW and not visiting VWL!



You'll like SSR.  It's our home resort so we stay there more than anywhere else.  But we've stay at VWL and loved it.  SSR will be a bit of a  culture shock though, just for the size compared to VWL.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the well-wishes.  I will look for Walt (IF they let us in during the middle of the night!) and try not to be too shocked at the difference between the 2.  We love trying out new resorts.  We are looking forward to it.  Byeeeeee


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka !
Have a wonderful trip !!!  I was at POP on 9/28.....I would have stopped by to say "hello" !

We're on the Disney Magic out on open sea today and tommorrow.  Getting ready for formal night tonight in Animator's Pallette.  Just wanted to pop in and say "hi" to everyone on the thread ! (sorry this isn't WL/VWL related).  

see ya,


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> We are finally packing and WDW bound!!  We are giving SSR a try, but will more than likely go to our beloved Lodge and maybe have something to eat.  I cannot imagine going to WDW and not visiting VWL!



Have a great trip Muushka,
I'm looking forward to the trip report.   

E.


----------



## Muushka

Greetings from SSR!

Maria, I thought about you yesterday.  I know the water was pretty rough, I hope your sailaway was a calm one!  And I hope the seas are good for you.  Enjoy!  We didn't arrive until the 29th, but a visit would have been great!

Well, Groupies I must admit.  I love the rooms here at SSR. The decor, the furnishings. Just beautiful.  And the grounds are beautiful. With my husband's injury (Achilles rupture) we are very glad to have the parking so close to the building.  This is our first day, so we are still exploring.

Well, we are off to Kona right now for dinner.  To be continued!  I will tell Mickey HI for all!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> Greetings from SSR!
> 
> Maria, I thought about you yesterday.  I know the water was pretty rough, I hope your sailaway was a calm one!  And I hope the seas are good for you.  Enjoy!  We didn't arrive until the 29th, but a visit would have been great!
> 
> Well, Groupies I must admit.  I love the rooms here at SSR. The decor, the furnishings. Just beautiful.  And the grounds are beautiful. With my husband's injury (Achilles rupture) we are very glad to have the parking so close to the building.  This is our first day, so we are still exploring.
> 
> Well, we are off to Kona right now for dinner.  To be continued!  I will tell Mickey HI for all!





There can't be a convert on the horizon????????????????? 
Have a great trip with a lot of pictures!!!!!!!! 
Chris


----------



## Muushka

bpmorley said:


> You'll like SSR.  It's our home resort so we stay there more than anywhere else.  But we've stay at VWL and loved it.  SSR will be a bit of a  culture shock though, just for the size compared to VWL.



Yes indeedy, the size is something to get used to for sure.  But when I just look at our little area, all right, it is not so little, but anyway, it is really beautiful.  I can easily see us staying here again one day.  Of course, not in December! 



DISNEY FIX said:


> There can't be a convert on the horizon?????????????????
> Have a great trip with a lot of pictures!!!!!!!!
> Chris



No, not a convert (that would mean I would put another DVC resort above VWL, right?? ) Just someone who can appreciate other DVC resorts!  I have my favorites and I have my not-so-favorite.  I am just really verbal when I like something!  My husband is not as crazy about it as I am.  He is more of an OKW guy for some reason.

We stopped be AKL when we arrived and ate dinner there.  Today we went to the models.  They really are beautiful, but I cannot see me spending more than a few days there.
I could live at VWL!

Last night at Epcot we got to see Otis Day and the Knights. 
Remember Animal House and the guys who sang SHOUT! and Shama Lama Ding Dang??  They were great!  Then dinner at LeCellier.  Really good seafood.  Yum.  

Well, thanks for listening. We brought the new monopod for night photos.  Got some picture taking to do!


----------



## bpmorley

Muushka said:


> Last night at Epcot we got to see Otis Day and the Knights.
> Remember Animal House and the guys who sang SHOUT! and Shama Lama Ding Dang??  They were great!



Oh My God, College flashback


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, I thought about you yesterday. I know the water was pretty rough, I hope your sailaway was a calm one! And I hope the seas are good for you. Enjoy! We didn't arrive until the 29th, but a visit would have been great!


Hi Muushka.....thanks for the warm thoughts.  
Our first night at sea was a rough one (9/29) !   This was our third cruise and we never felt as bad as on that first night.   We were actually doing fine until about 8 pm.   Then it hit.   We made it to our dinner table, but then my one dd almost passed out.  Barely got her back to the room.   Witnessed a couple people/kids getting sick in the hallway/stairs.   The next night, our servers told us probably 1/3 of the restaurant vacated before dinner was served.  He told us even he was sick.   Sunday morning the seas were better.   Dock in St Maarten at 7 am so have to get to bed now.......hope you are having an awesome stay !  BTW....how long will you be in WDW Muushka ?  We get back on Oct 6 and are staying at POFQ for the night.  If you're still at SSR maybe we can stop by for a quick "hi".   If not.....have a fun vacation.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Well, Groupies I must admit.  I love the rooms here at SSR. The decor, the furnishings. Just beautiful.  And the grounds are beautiful.



Well, why don't you just take that kind of talk *OVER HERE!* 


Glad to hear that your trip is going so well.  Look forward to hearing more about it. 


Maria...hoping for calm seas and a tail wind for your cruise!


----------



## Muushka

bpmorley said:


> Oh My God, College flashback



YES!!  The 50+ crowd (sadly, like me) was so in the mood to TOGA TOGA!  
And during the Shama Lama song, some guy in the back yelled OTIS!  a couple of time.  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Muushka.....thanks for the warm thoughts.
> Our first night at sea was a rough one (9/29) !   This was our third cruise and we never felt as bad as on that first night.   We were actually doing fine until about 8 pm.   Then it hit.   We made it to our dinner table, but then my one dd almost passed out.  Barely got her back to the room.   Witnessed a couple people/kids getting sick in the hallway/stairs.   The next night, our servers told us probably 1/3 of the restaurant vacated before dinner was served.  He told us even he was sick.   Sunday morning the seas were better.   Dock in St Maarten at 7 am so have to get to bed now.......hope you are having an awesome stay !  BTW....how long will you be in WDW Muushka ?  We get back on Oct 6 and are staying at POFQ for the night.  If you're still at SSR maybe we can stop by for a quick "hi".   If not.....have a fun vacation.



Hi Maria.  I'm hoping for smooth seas for the rest of your cruise.  
Our first DCL had 20 to 30 foot waves, so believe me, I feel your pain, and your poor daughter .

We are leaving Saturday, boo hoo, we will miss you once again.  We need to plan these things better!



Granny said:


> Well, why don't you just take that kind of talk *OVER HERE!*
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that your trip is going so well.  Look forward to hearing more about it.
> 
> 
> Maria...hoping for calm seas and a tail wind for your cruise!



I was waiting for you Granny.  But I didn't expect the link  !  Don't worry, a little of the honeymoon is over.

This morning the coffee gods were calling me.  So we are nice and close to the food court and I figured I would walk over.  I had to walk in an UNPROTECTED AREA  !!!  AND CROSS A STREET    and on the way it RAINED     AND I got WET     !  That would have never happened at VWL.  And no lobby bustle.  No inspiring music to make me want to tackle the day.  No people walking in with their mouthes hanging open, looking up at the magnificent architecture.  Yes, it was indeed a shock.  But now I am safely back inside my beautiful villa.  I think I will be all right.  Thanks for listening to the whining groupie!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka,
We are letting you play at some one else's house for a short time.  You are coming back home young lady after this trip!!


----------



## keliblue

Hey all,

Just back from our first WONDERFUL trip to VWL..  We are so happy that we made the investment in such an awesome place..   The weather was great as well as the CM's they changed our room when we realized that there was scafolding blocking the balconies.  I got to have a long talk with Ranger Stan and even got a big hug   What a sweet heart he is.. on a sad note, he told me that he is going to retire this year


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Glad you had a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
We will be the in Nov. can't wait. Do you have any pics to share?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> This morning the coffee gods were calling me.  So we are nice and close to the food court and I figured I would walk over.  I had to walk in an UNPROTECTED AREA  !!!  AND CROSS A STREET    and on the way it RAINED     AND I got WET     !  That would have never happened at VWL.  And no lobby bustle.  No inspiring music to make me want to tackle the day.  No people walking in with their mouthes hanging open, looking up at the magnificent architecture.  Yes, it was indeed a shock.  But now I am safely back inside my beautiful villa.  I think I will be all right.  Thanks for listening to the whining groupie!




It could be worse Muushka,
I was on my way to lunch friday and who do I run into on the street.







Yes folks, it's the naked cowboy singing in the middle of the street...

I need a vacation     have a great time


----------



## TheBeadPirate

eliza61 said:


> It could be worse Muushka,
> I was on my way to lunch friday and who do I run into on the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes folks, it's the naked cowboy singing in the middle of the street...
> 
> I need a vacation     have a great time



  We see him down here in New Orleans every now and then....The ummm, "interesting" part is- DH used to work with the Naked Cowboy's Dad in Cincinnati at the power company.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Muushka,
> We are letting you play at some one else's house for a short time.  You are coming back home young lady after this trip!!


Yes Ma'am.  I will check-in 12/23/07!  And looking forward!
And yes, I am grateful for what I woke up to as opposed to what you woke up to! 



keliblue said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just back from our first WONDERFUL trip to VWL..  We are so happy that we made the investment in such an awesome place..   The weather was great as well as the CM's they changed our room when we realized that there was scafolding blocking the balconies.  I got to have a long talk with Ranger Stan and even got a big hug   What a sweet heart he is.. on a sad note, he told me that he is going to retire this year



Ranger Stan is retiring?  Oh my.  JimmyTammy will be upset, among others.  We need to stop by to say hi to such a dear man.  

Glad you are enjoying VWL!

We are off to Yachtsman tonight for dinner.  Looking forward!  Weather is kind of yucky, but still glad to be here.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hey, we saw him in NYC on the 4th of July.  We were bringing our friend to NYC for her first visit and we saw one of the last Tarzan shows on B'way.  (Which was wonderful, by the way!)  We passed on having our pictures taken with the cowboy!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just back from our first WONDERFUL trip to VWL..  We are so happy that we made the investment in such an awesome place..   The weather was great as well as the CM's they changed our room when we realized that there was scafolding blocking the balconies.  I got to have a long talk with Ranger Stan and even got a big hug   What a sweet heart he is.. on a sad note, he told me that he is going to retire this year



Glad yall had a great time!  VWL/WL is definitely a wonderful place that we are fortunate to be able to call home.

As for Ranger Stan, I sorta had a feeling he was nearing retirement as he mentioned to us last trip.  He told us, he and his sweetheart may settle down somewhere out west after their trip this past Sept. 

 He is such a dear man, and you are right Muushka, I will definitely miss him But we have such fond memories of going up on the roof with him, and we look forward to that one last trip with him again in 2 weeks.

If anyone would like his mailing address, PM me and I will be glad to pass it along.  I can tell you, he would love to have photos of your family, especially if you have some taken with him.  He has indicated that he will make a scrapbook of his memories while serving at our beloved Lodge.


----------



## DiznEeyore

jimmytammy said:


> As for Ranger Stan, I sorta had a feeling he was nearing retirement as he mentioned to us last trip.  He told us, he and his sweetheart may settle down somewhere out west after their trip this past Sept.
> 
> He is such a dear man, and you are right Muushka, I will definitely miss him But we have such fond memories of going up on the roof with him, and we look forward to that one last trip with him again in 2 weeks.
> 
> If anyone would like his mailing address, PM me and I will be glad to pass it along.  I can tell you, he would love to have photos of your family, especially if you have some taken with him.  He has indicated that he will make a scrapbook of his memories while serving at our beloved Lodge.



Oh, I'm so sad!  We aren't returning 'til next year, so we won't get to see him again!  

I know he's been considering retiring for a while ... when we were flag family back in Dec. '01 he mentioned he was considering retiring, so he's stayed for 6 more years!

We took a photo of him when we were there last year, and he's going to have a layout dedicated to him in my VWL scrapbook.  Such a sweet, wonderful man.  If he does retire, I hope he and his wife have a long, healthy, happy retirement.


----------



## Granny

kelliblue said:
			
		

> Just back from our first WONDERFUL trip to VWL.. We are so happy that we made the investment in such an awesome place..


Always wonderful to hear the enthusiasm of some of the newer groupies.  And you know what the best part is?   

That great feeling upon returning to WL/VWL never gets old or fades!!  



> What a sweet heart he is.. on a sad note, he told me that he is going to retire this year


Oh, that really is sad news.  But only from a selfish standpoint as we enjoyed our short visits with Ranger Stan over the years.  I'm hoping that it is actually good news from the standpoint that he is moving on to another phase of his life that he will completely enjoy.  He will definitely be missed! 


And on the other hand, this does clear the path for the newest WL icon....Ranger Jimmy!!  


Eliza....nice photo.   Just how long did you stand there taking pictures anyway?  


Muushka....we really like Yachtsman Steakhouse.   I hope your meal was as good as the ones we've had there in the past!


----------



## Muushka

Aww, jimmytammy, we will definitely have to go see him this trip and have our pictures taken.  We will get the info when we get home.  Thanks

Hi Granny.  We just got home and I am full full full.  Well I will have some tasty lunch tomorrow!  Compliments of doggie bag!  We had our favorite waitress (well, we ate there twice and had her both times) Suzan.  Very sweet, down to earth gal.  Makes it fun.  Tomorrow night is Boma and Thursday is the Halloween party (first time!) and LTT.  Nighty night Groupies.


----------



## squitty

We just got back from our very first trip as DVC members. We stayed at VWL, BWV & SSR on our 3 week stay.

Have to say we loved VWL the best, we think we chose the right resort as our home resort. 
Can't wait to go back.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Hidden Springs Pool at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge will be closed October 8-November 21, 2007. The feature pool at Wilderness Lodge will be open during this refurbishment*


----------



## bobbiwoz

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> *Hidden Springs Pool at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge will be closed October 8-November 21, 2007. The feature pool at Wilderness Lodge will be open during this refurbishment*



Yikes, that's bad news for me, I love the springs pool.  However the DGC should be ready for the slide of the main pool.  I'll bet we will hit a water park on this trip.  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll have to pass this along.

Bobbi


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Tomorrow night is Boma and Thursday is the Halloween party (first time!) and LTT.  Nighty night Groupies.



Have a wonderful time at the party!  We've been twice - and it is great fun!  Watch out for the headless horseman at the beginning of the parades  (which is a favorite of ours)!  Eat lots of candy......


----------



## Happydinks

squitty said:


> Have to say we loved VWL the best, we think we chose the right resort as our home resort.
> Can't wait to go back.



You have great taste!


----------



## MaryJ

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> *Hidden Springs Pool at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge will be closed October 8-November 21, 2007. The feature pool at Wilderness Lodge will be open during this refurbishment*



DH will be disappointed!  Our plan for the first day in Nov. was to hang out at the quiet pool!

I had entertained the idea of pool hopping though.  Maybe this will convince him to give it a try.  Any suggestions as to where we could go?  We will have to rely on Disney transportation as we won't have a car.


----------



## bpmorley

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> *Hidden Springs Pool at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge will be closed October 8-November 21, 2007. The feature pool at Wilderness Lodge will be open during this refurbishment*



Wasn't it just closed over the summer?


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

bpmorley said:


> Wasn't it just closed over the summer?



Nope, this past summer the main pool at the Wilderness Lodge, the feature pool with the slide (Silver Creek Springs Pool) was refurbished. 

This will be the quiet pool located at the Villas, Hidden Springs Pool


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

MaryJ said:


> DH will be disappointed!  Our plan for the first day in Nov. was to hang out at the quiet pool!
> 
> I had entertained the idea of pool hopping though.  Maybe this will convince him to give it a try.  Any suggestions as to where we could go?  We will have to rely on Disney transportation as we won't have a car.



As it's been a few years since I have visited the pool over at the Poly, I might just jump on the *Blue Flag Resort Boat* over to the CR then ride the monorail there to check out the Volcano pool. Then I would checkout the pool at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## Muushka

MaryJ said:


> DH will be disappointed!  Our plan for the first day in Nov. was to hang out at the quiet pool!
> 
> I had entertained the idea of pool hopping though.  Maybe this will convince him to give it a try.  Any suggestions as to where we could go?  We will have to rely on Disney transportation as we won't have a car.



We ate at Poly the other night and their pool area was quite nice.  And you would get to ride a boat AND the monorail!

I went to VWL today.  Ahhhhhhhh.  They were having some type of corperate meeting in the Iron Spike room.  Not sure if it was Disney people or not, but kind of sad that we could not sit in there.  But we were happy in the VWL lobby!

Ranger Stan was not there, we asked.  HIPA laws prohibit me from saying he was out sick  .  I hope it was a sick of working day!  Movie at the pool tonight (Toy Story 2), so off we go. Stay tuned......... Party tomorrow night!  Thanks for the well wishes Happydinks.


----------



## bpmorley

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Nope, this past summer the main pool at the Wilderness Lodge, the feature pool with the slide (Silver Creek Springs Pool) was refurbished.
> 
> This will be the quiet pool located at the Villas, Hidden Springs Pool



I guess I misunderstood.  2 people I work with stayed there over the summer and when they said the pool was closed I thought they meant the Villas pool.


----------



## Muushka

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> As it's been a few years since I have visited the pool over at the Poly, I might just jump on the *Blue Flag Resort Boat* over to the CR then ride the monorail there to check out the Volcano pool. Then I would checkout the pool at the Grand Floridian.



Look at that!  We both came up with the same plan!  Must be Karma (what ever that is  ).


----------



## ammo

Muushka said:


> They were having some type of corperate meeting in the Iron Spike room.  Not sure if it was Disney people or not, but kind of sad that we could not sit in there.



Muushka -- I can live with you catting around on VWL, but a corporate meeting in the Iron Spike Room?  Walt can't be happy about this.  What does the V in DVC stand for anyway?


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Muushka said:


> Look at that!  We both came up with the same plan!  Must be Karma (what ever that is  ).


Great minds think alike.  

I was thinking about the Pool Hopping perk...Have any of you ever used this option, It might be my age but I never want to pack up and visit another resorts pool.  

Beckie


----------



## lenshanem

Staying at VWL is very easy to pool hop to the Poly if you have a car. Super quick! We've done it several times.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I went to VWL today.  Ahhhhhhhh.  They were having some type of corperate meeting in the Iron Spike room.  Not sure if it was Disney people or not, but kind of sad that we could not sit in there.  But we were happy in the VWL lobby!



Always glad to live vicariously through other Groupies enjoying our wonderful home resort.  I hope your trip continues to go very well.  

As for those corporate meeting people....well, you should have just gone in there and cleared them out of the living room of our home!   At a minimum I would have asked for a show of blue membership cards.   



			
				MAGICinMYHEART said:
			
		

> I was thinking about the Pool Hopping perk...Have any of you ever used this option, It might be my age but I never want to pack up and visit another resorts pool.



Beckie...we have done pool hopping a few times when our children were younger.  We hit SAB a couple of times before they shut that option down, and have gone to the Poly and GF pools as afternoon breaks from MK.  It works great...we just pack a small bag and put it in the locker at MK then grab it later and head over to one of those resorts for a dip and a cool off.  Makes for a nice afternoon break, especially since we go in the summer.


----------



## bpmorley

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> I was thinking about the Pool Hopping perk...Have any of you ever used this option, It might be my age but I never want to pack up and visit another resorts pool.
> 
> Beckie



We've never done any pool hopping, but it's nice to know that the option is there


----------



## MiaSRN62

Keliblue.....welcome back from your trip !  

Muusha....sorry we're missing eachother !  But glad u are enjoying your vacation.  



> Maria...hoping for calm seas and a tail wind for your cruise!


Thanks Granny !  It rained with stiff winds most of our "sea" day today.   Couldn't do much up on deck and no sun whatsover.  
We're now about 9 hours from CC so we're hoping for better weather.  Fingers crossed.  
night all,


----------



## eliza61

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Great minds think alike.
> 
> I was thinking about the Pool Hopping perk...Have any of you ever used this option, It might be my age but I never want to pack up and visit another resorts pool.
> 
> Beckie



I did it once but since my home resort is BCV's and SAB is our pool, my kids never really wanted to go any where else.  I wasn't impressed the one time I did venture out mainly because we were using disney transportation and it takes so long to go from Resort to Resort, that it just wasn't worth it.  Now my kids love the water parks so we definitely stay put.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Search not working so I hope someone can give me some Sturdy Branches information. Does anyone have a link to the "menu" of services they offer? Anyone gotten a massage there and if so, how did you rate it?
Thanks!


----------



## MaryJ

DH and I have had massages there.  I don't remember the cost, but we did get a DVC discount.  I would say it was as good as any massage I have received on a cruise, but not as good as the one I can get from my massage therapist (who knows me) at home.


----------



## Granny

Tarheel Tink said:


> Search not working so I hope someone can give me some Sturdy Branches information. Does anyone have a link to the "menu" of services they offer? Anyone gotten a massage there and if so, how did you rate it?
> Thanks!



I've never gotten a massage there, but here are the spa services at Sturdy Branches according to a web site I found.

_*Spa Services*
Get back to a healthy nature at the Sturdy Branches Health Club. This new health center has a full complement of cardio and strength fitness equipment including machines and free weights so you can stay in shape. After your work-out, enjoy a variety of massage treatments or a soothing sauna. We are happy to assist you with your health and fitness needs. Call for reservations at (407) 938-4222, 8:00 am to 8:00 pm Daily.

*Swedish Relaxation Massage*
25, 50 or 75 min.
Enjoy a relaxation massage of traditional long strokes and kneading techniques. This therapy increases circulation, soothes tired muscles and relaxes the body.

*Deep Tissue Massage*
25, 50 or 75 min.
Our therapists utilize their experience in different techniques to relax you and relieve the symptoms of built up tension in the muscle tissue. This massage uses a Deep Heat oil that penetrates into the body allowing the muscle to relax to a greater level. This is a moderate to firm massage.

*Aromatherapy Massage*
25, 50 or 75 min.
This massage facilitates ultimate relaxation as the body receives therapeutic benefits from the use of our pure essential oils.
Lavender oil - excellent for deep relaxation and also serves as a soother for sunburned skin.
Birch Amica - great for sore muscle tissues and helps circulation throughout the body. Additional charges for in room service.

*Health and Fitness*
Personal Training available by appointment.

State of the art strength and cardiovascular equipment including treadmills and bicycles (regular and recumbent). Guest memberships on a Daily, Individual Length of Stay basis, or Family Length of Stay basis includes the use of sauna and steam rooms. Health Club usage is included with any spa service.

Not in the habit of working out? Disney's fitness attendants are always more than happy to lend a helping hand offering structured Personal Training Sessions as an added amenity. To set up an appointment please call at least 24 hours in advance. Proper workout attire is required to use the facility. Minimum age for working out is 14 years old.

_


The information appears to be pretty current.  

A word to the wise...if you want to find something the search feature on this site is often a challenge, to put it kindly.  Use Yahoo, Google or other search engine and you'll do better.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Thanks MaryJ and Granny! That answers my questions.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Tarheel Tink said:


> Thanks MaryJ and Granny! That answers my questions.



When you find out the prices could you post them here please?


----------



## Happydinks

Good afternoon Fellow Groupies!  Only 51 days until we're home again - and we're so excited! And - we just saved $121.00 on our car rental for the 9 days- more $$ to spend in WDW! 

We need some help - and would like the opinion of those who have cruised before (since we're new to it next year).  Currently, we've booked the four day cruise for the end of next September, followed up with an eight day stay "at home".  Based on Maria's recent cruise, and Muushka's stay this last week - weather has not seemed to be in their favor.   I would like to maybe change to the 3rd week in October (the further toward the end of tropical storm season the better- and to miss FLA/GA school break during Columbus Day week). Bob thinks that it just doesn't matter (since we were in WDW a year ago last week and the weather was perfect). Does anyone else have experience with cruising during Sept/October time frame, and when do you like it the best?  We'd be interested before we make the change - or not!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

DISNEY FIX said:


> When you find out the prices could you post them here please?



I will be happy to!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Fellow Groupies!  Only 51 days until we're home again - and we're so excited! And - we just saved $121.00 on our car rental for the 9 days- more $$ to spend in WDW!
> 
> We need some help - and would like the opinion of those who have cruised before (since we're new to it next year).  Currently, we've booked the four day cruise for the end of next September, followed up with an eight day stay "at home".  Based on Maria's recent cruise, and Muushka's stay this last week - weather has not seemed to be in their favor.   I would like to maybe change to the 3rd week in October (the further toward the end of tropical storm season the better- and to miss FLA/GA school break during Columbus Day week). Bob thinks that it just doesn't matter (since we were in WDW a year ago last week and the weather was perfect). Does anyone else have experience with cruising during Sept/October time frame, and when do you like it the best?  We'd be interested before we make the change - or not!  Thanks everyone!



I, for one, think you should throw caution to the wind and join us on the 7 night double dip delight!  Leaves 9/27 and visits CC twice!  Seriously, after waaay over-planning our first DCL cruise for it to be perfect, weather and everything, we learned our lesson.  We cruised in the middle of March and Brazil got hit by a hurricane and that weather system gave us 30 ft waves and gale force winds.  In case this does not seem so strange, Brazil does not get hurricanes and that type of weather system in March is unheard of.
I know the chances of a hurricane are much greater in September, but we just figured we would take a chance.  But we will get the cruise insurance!  We are not that silly!

And this past week, we did have rain, but a few Decembers ago it was much much worse!

But we would probably choose later in Oct if we could get the same deal we got on this cruise, but it will cost several hundred dollars more and we want a balcony!



DISNEY FIX said:


> When you find out the prices could you post them here please?



Your wish.....At Sturdy Branches:

50 minute massage....$72

80 minute massage....$112

50 minute facial....$80

All of the DVC resorts were in the Perks booklet, if there is anyplace else you want to know about, let me know.  These are the only prices listed.  It doesn't look like there is a DVC discount at VWL.


----------



## Muushka

Well, Groupies, we are home.  And I must say, we had one heck of a good time.  OK, I'll admit it.  We booked ASMu for 7 nights for the free dining and in the middle we escaped over to SSR for 4 days.  There, that is off my chest.

We planned our dinners at 6 months out and did not change one time or one place.  They were all perfect.  That never happens for us.  While it did rain a bit, we were so lucky with it's timing.  When we arrived at MNSSHP we had a 4 PM dinner at LTT.  While we ate, there was a down pour.  When we finished eating, the rain stopped and most of the crowds were gone!  How cool is that?  When we hung at VWL late one afternoon waiting to drive over to Kona Cafe, it was raining quite hard.  When it was time to leave and go out in it, it had stopped.  Magic!

With my husband's recovering Achilles injury, we had to limit walking.  At ASMu, they gave us a room close to the food court and elevator and parking lot.  And at SSR, same thing.  It was great.

When we did Epcot on Sunday, it was very breezy and not too hot.  That all changed the next day or so, so we were glad we went in when we did.

When we left VWL, we saw a deer very close to the road.  Priceless!

We got to see Ranger Stan!  What a dear man he is.  He is looking at January for retirement, if his wife "sweetie" will let him retire!

We really enjoyed the meal plan but at the same time we look forward to not doing it.  So much less planning and stress getting to dinner!

I finally got to taste ice wine at the F&W festival.  Glad I got that out of my system.  So sweet I could have saved it for my waffles!

And my neighbor once again took great care of my 2 cats.  These are not normal cats.  One gets insulin shots and the other one is feral.  I love my neighbor!  And once again we had no problem with travel.  I am always amazed that we make that trip so often and do it with such ease.  We are so grateful for that!

All in all a great trip.  But being able to report the trivial stuff here was the best.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## Granny

Muushka...great to hear that you had such a magical trip!  Amazing how we can still get excited about the little stuff, including weather, after so many trips.  Very happy to hear that all your ADRs and plans worked out perfectly!  

And thanks for the update on the great Ranger Stan.  Sounds like we won't be able to extend our best wishes in person before he goes.    Still, it's great to hear that he's doing well and looking forward to a well earned retirement.

Can you imagine him in his retirement coming back and visiting WDW as a tourist and staying at WL?   Think he could give some young whipper-snapper of a guide a rough time and hard questions as he goes on the WL resort tour?


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny, as always.

Yes, can you imagine ranger Stan and the young-guns at WL!  I can see him lining them up for inspection!  And the drills!  The trivia exams!!!  Poor guys.  They wouldn't stand a chance!


----------



## goofydad99

I have been lurking on this thread. We loved the resort. 

The weather was the biggest damper on the vacation. I saw more rain this time around than we did during their "rainy season."

We got to meet Ranger Stan as well.


----------



## Muushka

goofydad99 said:


> I have been lurking on this thread. We loved the resort.
> 
> The weather was the biggest damper on the vacation. I saw more rain this time around than we did during their "rainy season."
> 
> We got to meet Ranger Stan as well.



a Closet Groupie!!  My favorite kind!  Grab a Moose and stay with us a spell.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Yes, we did have quite a bit of rain.  Looks like our paths may have crossed!


----------



## keliblue

Welcome back Muushka    Glad you had a Fab time


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> I, for one, think you should throw caution to the wind and join us on the 7 night double dip delight!  Leaves 9/27 and visits CC twice!



If this wasn't to be my first "trial" cruise (will I like it or not) - we'd go for it (Bob's been on the QE2 so he's a no brainer for liking a cruise or not!) - although, hurricanes in Brazil and they never have them, and you were there at the time........hmmmmmm 

Glad you had a good trip in spite of the weather - and that your four legged "kids"  were well cared for!  We have built in sitters for our Abby - DMIL and DB live in the same neighborhood.  She did have to go to doggy camp last year as her sitters were all with us in WDW - and she loved it!


----------



## Muushka

Happydinks said:


> If this wasn't to be my first "trial" cruise (will I like it or not) - we'd go for it (Bob's been on the QE2 so he's a no brainer for liking a cruise or not!) - although, hurricanes in Brazil and they never have them, and you were there at the time........hmmmmmm
> 
> Glad you had a good trip in spite of the weather - and that your four legged "kids"  were well cared for!  We have built in sitters for our Abby - DMIL and DB live in the same neighborhood.  She did have to go to doggy camp last year as her sitters were all with us in WDW - and she loved it!



Yes, you are probably wise to avoid our cruises!  Kidding.  We did 2 after that and they were both fine.  That 7 day DCL was my husband's first, and we have 2 more booked, so there must have been something great on it besides the size of the waves!


----------



## goofydad99

Muushka said:


> a Closet Groupie!! My favorite kind! Grab a Moose and stay with us a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we did have quite a bit of rain. Looks like our paths may have crossed!


 
I think they may have.  If you saw the Pirate and Fairy family on MNSSHP then you saw us.  Did you dress up for the party?


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka...Glad you had a great trip and the weather worked out for you.  There are lots of wonderful places to "hide" at WDW while the rain falls.  Glad you got to see Ranger Stan.  Im gonna see if I cant talk him down from that retirement stuff  when we see him next week.

goofydad99...*WELCOME*to the groupies.  Glad you are here!


----------



## Muushka

goofydad99 said:


> I think they may have.  If you saw the Pirate and Fairy family on MNSSHP then you saw us.  Did you dress up for the party?



No, we didn't dress up.  We went on that Thursday, the 4th.  Was that your night also?  I just noticed that we are talking to Mrs Goofydad!  Welcome Goofydad's wife!

Love the dancing Moose! Looks great!  

And if you are ever feeling adventurous, grab our "Groupie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sig too! 


jimmytammy said:


> Muushka...Glad you had a great trip and the weather worked out for you.  There are lots of wonderful places to "hide" at WDW while the rain falls.  Glad you got to see Ranger Stan.  Im gonna see if I cant talk him down from that retirement stuff  when we see him next week.
> 
> goofydad99...*WELCOME*to the groupies.  Glad you are here!



Yes!  Get that retirement stuff out of his brain!


----------



## Happydinks

Good afternoon Fellow Groupies- 

While trying to figure out the phrase under someones avatar, we ran into this site.  It's pretty funny - from a college student who heads the Disney program at his school, and works seasonally as a cast member!  Enjoy!


http://pleasestandclear.blogspot.com/2006/10/you-know-youve-been-disney-college.html


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Fellow Groupies-
> 
> While trying to figure out the phrase under someones avatar, we ran into this site.  It's pretty funny - from a college student who heads the Disney program at his school, and works seasonally as a cast member!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> http://pleasestandclear.blogspot.com/2006/10/you-know-youve-been-disney-college.html



Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Happydinks said:


> Good afternoon Fellow Groupies-
> 
> While trying to figure out the phrase under someones avatar, we ran into this site.  It's pretty funny - from a college student who heads the Disney program at his school, and works seasonally as a cast member!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> http://pleasestandclear.blogspot.com/2006/10/you-know-youve-been-disney-college.html



I'm still smiling!  Thanks for the link.

Oh, I can hardly wait, our next 2 visits to WDW include stays at VWL!  As my DS said to me "Mom, you're going to be in WDW at least one day in each month for the rest of this year."  Dare I tell him, that we booked a quick one night for my birthday in January!!!" 

Bobbi


----------



## goofydad99

Hi Muushka.  Yes we went on Thursday as well.  We were glad to see the rain stop in time for the party.

I just realized that you are all talking about the Ranger Stan that flirted with me.


----------



## Granny

goofydad99 said:


> I just realized that you are all talking about the Ranger Stan that flirted with me.


Ah, that's our boy all right!  We're quite proud of him!


----------



## Muushka

goofydad99 said:


> Hi Muushka.  Yes we went on Thursday as well.  We were glad to see the rain stop in time for the party.
> 
> I just realized that you are all talking about the Ranger Stan that flirted with me.



Yes, we were very grateful that the rain happened while we ate.

That Moose looks great on you!  The Dancing one did too!
We will have you filled with avitars in no time!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Ah, that's our boy all right!  We're quite proud of him!



 Thats him.  He flirts with my DW too, all the while speaking of his "sweetie" back home.  You still cant help but like the guy.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Pics....Pics...I need pics the wait is killing me....


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Thats him.  He flirts with my DW too, all the while speaking of his "sweetie" back home.  You still cant help but like the guy.



It's the uniform, You gotta love a guy in uniform.


----------



## goofydad99

Granny said:


> Ah, that's our boy all right! We're quite proud of him!




Oh dear..........It may look like Ranger Stan was flirting with Goofydad99 instead of Goofydad99's wife.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

I would like advice about whether I should call day by day or just on the final day to book a 2 bedroom for early December of 2008?


----------



## jimmytammy

Tarheel Tink said:


> I would like advice about whether I should call day by day or just on the final day to book a 2 bedroom for early December of 2008?



Doing day by day for VWL that time of year is not a bad thing to do.  It is very popular then and though you would most likely get exactly what you want at 11 mos out, for peace of mind and a lot less nail biting, I would go day by day.


----------



## jimmytammy

We are headed to Savannah, GA for a 2 night stay, then on to our beloved Lodge for 12 nights in a 1 bed.  Will stay in touch.


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> We are headed to Savannah, GA for a 2 night stay, then on to our beloved Lodge for 12 nights in a 1 bed.  Will stay in touch.



Happy Trails to you!  Write often!!!  Tell Mickey I said Hi!!!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

jimmytammy said:


> Doing day by day for VWL that time of year is not a bad thing to do.  It is very popular then and though you would most likely get exactly what you want at 11 mos out, for peace of mind and a lot less nail biting, I would go day by day.



I will be doing that! I guess I should have known when I called at 7 months out and MS almost giggled when I requested VWL, lol!
Have a wonderful trip home!


----------



## Granny

Tarheel Tink said:


> I would like advice about whether I should call day by day or just on the final day to book a 2 bedroom for early December of 2008?



I would absolutely call day by day, as JT suggested.  Not only that, I'd make sure I was calling right when MS opens each day.  With the low points, Christmas decorations, low park crowds and VWL theming, it is a challenging reservation to get even at the 10 1/2 month mark!   Good luck! 


JT....have a wonderful trip!   Godspeed.


----------



## Muushka

TH Tink, also, if you want dedicated 2 BR, that would be a great time to request it.  Good luck!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We are headed to Savannah, GA for a 2 night stay, then on to our beloved Lodge for 12 nights in a 1 bed. Will stay in touch.


Have a great trip jimmytammy


----------



## Muushka

Hey Maria!  Are you still rocking from the cruise (or is that strictly a 'Muushka phenomena')??

We want the rest of the trip report!!!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> We are headed to Savannah, GA for a 2 night stay, then on to our beloved Lodge for 12 nights in a 1 bed.  Will stay in touch.



JT,
You're going to have to give me a trip report on Savannah GA.  The old guy (dh) wants to retire there one day.
E.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hey Maria! Are you still rocking from the cruise (or is that strictly a 'Muushka phenomena')??
> 
> We want the rest of the trip report!!!


I am Muushka !  It's getting better every day though.  Tommorrow makes 7 days since we stepped off the Magic, so I should have my land legs back for sure.  I figure one day for each day we were on the ship.   But I don't know.......that first night on the ship was like 3 days worth of rocking !!!  Someone on our cruise told me we had 20 foot seas that first night  
My TR.  I keep trying.  I came home with a nasty cold and I've been in slow-mode this whole week.   I just got to uploading my dig photos today.  I have to work the weekend, so I'll see about next week.   Maybe just an abbreviated version.


----------



## Muushka

Yikes.   20 foot seas is rough.  After I got off of our rough cruise, I rocked for at least 6 weeks.  I almost went to the doctor (and I never go to the doctor unless a bone is breaking the skin or having a heart attack--just kidding).  I hope yous is short-lived and we look forward to your TR!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

After our trip a few weeks ago, we also have become groupies!
Stayed at all 3 of our DVC resorts and, hands down, love Wilderness the best.
So much so that we bought more points this last week!

We stayed in a one bedroom on the 5th floor.  One of the corner rooms.
Loved it, with the exception of the dinky closet.  It was fine for just the two of us, but if we take our kids it would be lacking.
Do the "regular" rooms have a walk in closet?

Thanks, Deb


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Granny said:


> I would absolutely call day by day, as JT suggested.  Not only that, I'd make sure I was calling right when MS opens each day.  With the low points, Christmas decorations, low park crowds and VWL theming, it is a challenging reservation to get even at the 10 1/2 month mark!   Good luck!



I will prepare my co-workers for that necessary call time.  
I will definitely bow to the wisdom of those who have gone through it or witnessed it! Thanks!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> TH Tink, also, if you want dedicated 2 BR, that would be a great time to request it.  Good luck!



Thanks for the reminder; I'll have to write this down because I'll be stuttering by the time I get through! I must remember to do a view request also...


----------



## meesterjonez

Count our family as VWL Groupies also. The Lodge has always been our favorite. We go every December. We love to get a drink to-go and sit and relax in the lobby taking in all the Christmas atmosphere. When we bought our first DVC contract we bought at SSR. When it came time to add on our choice became clear. After five years we are coming home. Instead of adding on and hoping to get lucky booking at the seven month window we bought at the Lodge. Having both SSR and VWL seems like a perfect mix. Plus the eleven month window at both places is great.


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> After our trip a few weeks ago, we also have become groupies!
> Stayed at all 3 of our DVC resorts and, hands down, love Wilderness the best.
> So much so that we bought more points this last week!
> 
> We stayed in a one bedroom on the 5th floor.  One of the corner rooms.
> Loved it, with the exception of the dinky closet.  It was fine for just the two of us, but if we take our kids it would be lacking.
> Do the "regular" rooms have a walk in closet?
> 
> Thanks, Deb





meesterjonez said:


> Count our family as VWL Groupies also. The Lodge has always been our favorite. We go every December. We love to get a drink to-go and sit and relax in the lobby taking in all the Christmas atmosphere. When we bought our first DVC contract we bought at SSR. When it came time to add on our choice became clear. After five years we are coming home. Instead of adding on and hoping to get lucky booking at the seven month window we bought at the Lodge. Having both SSR and VWL seems like a perfect mix. Plus the eleven month window at both places is great.







*Double hot diggity-dog!  It's a two-fer!!!*

Well, welcome to meesterjonez and 50 years Too! !  (should we call you 50? )  We LOVE new groupies around here!  And you both have added on there.  Good work!  Great taste in DVC resorts!

So, sit down, relax.  We are a friendly bunch.  Feel free to grab our VWL Groupie Moose to brighten up your posts.  On the first page, our founder is keeping track of the VWL December visitors, if you plan on being there in Dec, check out the list and add your name if you want to.  We will be there for Christmas this year.  First time for the actual holiday at VWL and looking forward! 



> Do the "regular" rooms have a walk in closet?


 Yes, I believe they do.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks for the warm welcome Muushka.
I'll have my husband figure out the moose thingy.
I now wish I wouldn't have so hastily given away my year of birth.
I feel and act much younger!  (Unfortunately, probably look my age).

Deb


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Muushka.
> I'll have my husband figure out the moose thingy.
> I now wish I wouldn't have so hastily given away my year of birth.
> I feel and act much younger!  (Unfortunately, probably look my age).
> 
> Deb



You are welcome!  AND you are not alone! I celebrated my 50th a few years ago at WDW.  
As long as we don't feel that old!
Good luck adding the Moose thingy, it will look great on you!


----------



## eliza61

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Muushka.
> I'll have my husband figure out the moose thingy.
> I now wish I wouldn't have so hastily given away my year of birth.
> I feel and act much younger!  (Unfortunately, probably look my age).
> 
> Deb



Deb,
Once you join DVC you magically look 5 years younger, it jumps to 10 when you go back "home".   It's in the bylaws.

Welcome aboard & Happy 45th again!   

E.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks Eliza!
I'm all for trying out your theory!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Once you join DVC you magically look 5 years younger, it jumps to 10 when you go back "home". It's in the bylaws.


Eliza !  Just love this !




Meesterjonez and 50 (Deb) !!!!!


----------



## Happydinks

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome Muushka.
> I'll have my husband figure out the moose thingy.
> I now wish I wouldn't have so hastily given away my year of birth.
> I feel and act much younger!  (Unfortunately, probably look my age).
> Deb



Welcome 50 YT!  Not to worry - you've joined a group that has a few of us "in numbers only - 50" groupies.  Bob just hit that milestone a couple of weeks ago - and me two years ago!  Age is only a number - and WDW makes everyone a kid again!  Enjoy the thread - a great bunch of groupies reside here!


----------



## Granny

Seems like we're a bit overdue for a little photo action, so.......... 






And welcome to the Groupies to 50YT and MrJonez!!


----------



## MLK-RI

Hello and welcome to the newest groupies!
  We are just back from a week at our lovely lodge and while coming home day is never fun this year was special for us. We got to be the Flag Family! Outstanding! We've always tried but never been "chosen" in all these years so we were thrilled. The view from up there is fantastic, I haven't gotten to all my photos yet, but I did this one because it's not one normally seen and belongs on the groupies board. The Villas from the Roof!


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Yikes.   20 foot seas is rough.  After I got off of our rough cruise, I rocked for at least 6 weeks.  I almost went to the doctor (and I never go to the doctor unless a bone is breaking the skin or having a heart attack--just kidding).





MiaSRN62 said:


> I am Muushka !  It's getting better every day though.  Tommorrow makes 7 days since we stepped off the Magic, so I should have my land legs back for sure.  I figure one day for each day we were on the ship.



Okay, just when we thought it was safe to go cruising - Les reads this!   We ended up changing our cruise next year until mid-October to try and avoid some bad weather - and now she's concerned about not feeling "land worthy" when we get back to the Villas after the cruise! At this rate - we'll probably never make the boat!  Any reassuring words??

Hey thanks MLK and Granny - the pictures are making us "homesick" - although it won't be long until we're there!


----------



## Muushka

My mouth is hanging open....drooling....thanks!  I needed that!  The sky-high picture that is!

Any reassuring words?? HappyDinks, I have reassuring words.  I had to drag my husband on that first DCL cruise (well, at first, but then as we got close to sailing, he was ready to go).  He was very sick on it.  The Bonine did not do for him what it did for me.  We wanted to conquer our fear of cruising after that, so we booked a 4 day.  Husband got the Scopolamine patches.  Did great.  Booked another the following year, did great.  And now we have 2 more 7 day cruises booked for 2007 and 2008.  How much more reassuring can I get?  

I strongly recommend the patch, but try before you cruise.  I think I may do it this cruise coming up also because of my problems after I get off the ship.


----------



## eliza61

Happydinks said:


> Okay, just when we thought it was safe to go cruising - Les reads this!   We ended up changing our cruise next year until mid-October to try and avoid some bad weather - and now she's concerned about not feeling "land worthy" when we get back to the Villas after the cruise! At this rate - we'll probably never make the boat!  Any reassuring words??
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Happy dinks,
> Look at it this way, In september of 1987 I was a young bride    enjoying a honeymoon cruise out of Puerto Rico only to be hit with Hurricane Emily.  20 years later still married to the same guy so maybe rough seas is good luck! (forget the fact that we were too young, broke and hammered to realize we were on the ss minnow)
> 
> E


----------



## jimmytammy

1st, a big HOWDY to our newest groupies, Mr. Jones and Deb 

Sorry it took us so long to post.  It was late yesterday before we could log on as our room was experiencing hookup issues.  But all is well now.

It felt so good to wake up in our "home" yesterday.  All I could say was AHHHHH.

I have pics forthcoming of just general stuff around the Lodge and also pics of the painting work being done.  Also work on the pool.  All this as soon as my computer wiz of a DW helps me 

DS and I went to DQ for a couple hrs Sun night after we settled in and a wonderful meal at Ohana.  DQ is a sensory overload for us older folks   I had to rest afterwards.

Yesterday we went to Epcot.  The parking lot wasnt near as full as Sun.  Still lots of people at WS after 6pm.  We ate at GG which was a first.  I picked with Chip n Dale calling them by the others name.  They both gave some pretty good and funny reaction and it made for a lot of fun.  GG was good and we would eat there again.  

We got to do a bunch of stuff, a lot more than we intended too.  We rode Soarin and TT.  Did Ellens and JIYI.  Spent some time at both Innoventions.  Rode LWTL and Nemo.  Also MS, the mild side.

Got to see David Cassidy too.  He still has a great voice.  Did a 30 min show with a few songs we recognized from his Partridge days.  And the girls are still swooning over him.  Those pics will be coming as well.

Today we are headed to AK then back to Epcot to eat at Le Cellier then watch Illuminations.


----------



## jimmytammy

Savannah was nice.  If you are a history buff like me, you probably would really enjoy it.  We walked around awhile in the historic area for about 3 hrs waiting for our time to go back and eat at Lady and Sons.  Got to see some really significant points of interest, like the Pirate House, the cemetary where a lot of Revolutionary era folks were buried, the Pink House, lots of monuments and went on a tour of the Weed-Sorrell house where it is supposedly the most haunted of all places in Savannah.  To me, the whole area plays up the haunted bit a little overboard.  We also visited Ft. Jackson.  That for me was the most interesting of all the historic places we visited.  And the folks who run the place were really glad to have visitors.  

I have to say that eating at Paula Deens was the highlight of the trip.  It was VERY, VERY delicous.  I went in a bit skeptical thinking the TV show has put this thing over the top.  But everything that went in my mouth was wonderful!

For me, Savannah wouldnt be on my lists of places to live.  I like the historic aspect of it and the people we met there were really nice.  But its downsides were mosquitoes, more abundant than we are used to at home.  And they love me.  I am like a walking Golden Corral for them.  Also, the smell in the morning.  We thought the place we were staying had really bad sewer issues our 1st morning there until we walked outside and realized it was coming from the water around the river.  Im sure if you live there long enough you get used to it, but it was bad IMO.  And the ghost bit again is a bit over the top.

For me personally, I could handle Fredericksburg, VA as an historical town to be from.


----------



## Muushka

> forget the fact that we were too young, broke and hammered to realize we were on the ss minnow



   Eliza, you do have a way with words!   

JT! Awesome trip report!  Savannah sounds wonderful.  I need to stop there one of these days when we are on our way down.  Problem is, we are always in such a hurry to get there!

I grew up in a bay area (Narragansett, RI) and I remember that smell very well.  After about 2 years I got used to it.

Is Paula Dean that lady on The Food Channel, kind of stout?  Sounds delicious.  Another must do.  

My husband has the same problem with mosquitoes as you do.  And I rarely get bit. I wonder what is up with that? 

I agree with your assessment of DQ.  I had to get out after about 2 hours for sensory overload!  

I have a mission for you Jimmy, should you choose to accept.  Check your PMs!  

Take care of the Lodge for us, and have a wonderful time.


----------



## 50 years Too!

What a friendly  (and impecable taste in resorts) group you all are!
Thanks to all of you who welcomed me to the membership.
MLK, how lucky you and your family were to be picked to be the flag family.
Thanks for sharing that awesome view.
Granny, great pic of the totem.  I especially enjoyed your welcome graphic, too!

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the great pics Granny and MKL-RI  

HappyDinks.....I think we will try the Scop patch next time.  I've heard good things about them.  Normally, it's only the first night cruising that gets to us----and we had 20 foot seas that first night which just made it worse.   But everyone I ran into that had the patch (we used Bonine), seemed to be fine.  

Jimmytammy.......great TR so far.  Looking forward to pics.  So what room/view do you have ?


----------



## jimmytammy

Mia

We are in room 4535 with a good view of the lake.  We got to see a rocket launch this morning.  It happened so fast that all we saw was the vapor trail


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We are in room 4535 with a good view of the lake.


Sounds like u got a great room jimmytammy---higher up to see over the trees (or at least through them).   I think your room is near the elevators if I'm not mistaken ?  Good location.    Sorry about not really getting to see the rocket launch.  Is it overcast there or clear skies ?    Very foggy here in the Philly area today.


----------



## keliblue

50 years Too! said:


> What a friendly (and impecable taste in resorts) group you all are!
> Thanks to all of you who welcomed me to the membership.
> MLK, how lucky you and your family were to be picked to be the flag family.
> Thanks for sharing that awesome view.
> Granny, great pic of the totem. I especially enjoyed your welcome graphic, too!
> 
> Deb


 
Hello Neighbor  

Northern Cali here    Just wanted to welcome you and hope to see you at the Lodge


----------



## jimmytammy

MiaSRN62 said:


> Sounds like u got a great room jimmytammy---higher up to see over the trees (or at least through them).   I think your room is near the elevators if I'm not mistaken ?  Good location.    Sorry about not really getting to see the rocket launch.  Is it overcast there or clear skies ?    Very foggy here in the Philly area today.



We do have a good view of the lake.  There is a patch of trees that has a good opening between them. We are near the elevators, about 3 doors down just as you enter the long hallway. 

It was partly cloudy but clear in the direction towards the launch.  There is a scheduled shuttle launch next Tues that we hope to see.  Might try to catch that from the beach or dock area at the Lodge.


----------



## jimmytammy

Sorry to keep stacking up the posts here but just had to share.  We just spoke with Ranger Stan and asked how his trip out west was.  He and his "sweetie" had a good time and he got to see a lot of wonderful sites.  He visited Old Faithful Inn but said he still had his heart here at "home"

We talked for about 20 mins and I told him I understood that he was seriously considering retirement.  He said that he and his DW had considered it, but after realizing the health benefits were just too good to pass up, he was staying put.  He also went on to say that after 18 yrs. here at the Lodge, he had met to many kind and friendly people to just walk away.  He summed it up by saying that as long as the Good Lord will allow him, and as long as Disney will keep him, he is as happy as can be right here!!  YEA!! is all I can say.  

I told him there were lots of folks out there who want to have the chance to say hello to him and be flag family or take the Lodge tour with him.  He works Wed-Sat from 7:30am-4pm.  If you dont see him inside in the main lobby area he sometimes greets guests out front.


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> We talked for about 20 mins and I told him I understood that he was seriously considering retirement.  He said that he and his DW had considered it, but after realizing the health benefits were just too good to pass up, he was staying put.



*Oh, yeah!!!*



​


----------



## bobbiwoz

I will look for Ranger Stan, and I'm going to ask about being a flag family.  I forget, I think 5 people is the limit for that. If DH and I can't go up, that's OK.

Bobbi


----------



## MLK-RI

The flag family limit is 6 people. 

We had tried every time we've stayed at WL to be flag family, but it has always been full. You cannot sign up until check in. The CM (Jack who was wonderful and helped make it lots of fun) told us that it wasn't always a "thing", it's been really popular since the DVC families started doing it. Apparently it's mostly DVC families that know about it - most probably from the DIS boards! (He didn't say that part I did)


----------



## bobbiwoz

We've only been with the DGC once before and we did ask.  There are 5 in that family.  I'll ask again at check in.  Thanks for the info.  If we "make" it, DH will have to stay down.
Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Heres a few...

So what is wrong with this pic




This was from Sun...notice the 1 flag missing.  This wasnt on Ranger Stans clock.  All the reason more he doesnt need to retire.

A few shots of our room


----------



## jimmytammy

Views from our balconies


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks for the pics, I love them!


----------



## jimmytammy

Construction photos...

Pool area... no water




Trout Pass Bar






And painting at our wonderful villas...the guys are doing a great job!






Will add more later

Hope yall enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks!  I needed that!


----------



## DVC Mike

Glad they are almost done with the Trout Pass Bar. When we were there (1st week of Oct), the roof was off.


----------



## Happydinks

Thanks for the pics --- hope the pool is done by the time we get there at the end of November (and it's warm enough to swim!).  Looks like you're having good weather.  Can't wait to get home!


----------



## MaryJ

JT---can you still walk out the back door by Sturdy Branches and around the pool area to get to the boat dock?  Sadly, the pool won't be finished before we get there in about 2 weeks.


----------



## MLK-RI

MaryJ - Yes you can walk around from the back door by Sturdy Branches, you just can't cut through right next to the pool.


----------



## MLK-RI

Some more photos from recent trip





From the Teton Boat Rentals





On the walkway back from boat rentals











Just a light view





Hawk in the trees near the geyser, the ducks high tailed it out of there quickly when he flew in.





From the Roof toward pool and Bay Lake


----------



## Muushka

More beautiful pictures.  Thanks!


----------



## DISNEY FIX




----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Keliblue,

Nice to hear from a neighbor.  Even though the lodge and surrounding areas look like our part of the country, I still love going "home".  Nothing better than our environment in my favorite place WDW.

Thanks JT and MKL for the pics.  I really love the bedspread.  My husband thought I had lost it when I kept gushing about it on our trip a few weeks ago.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

Gorgeous pix MLK
going to the world in less than 3 weeks and I won't be at the lodge.   I'm going to have to do a covert ninja mission and sneak over there.

Thanks for the fix
E


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> I'm going to have to do a covert ninja mission and sneak over there.





Eliza, sneaking over to VWL... 











....should blend right in!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Love the pics MLK !!!!  That hawk is cool..........


----------



## MiaSRN62

Granny said:


> Eliza, sneaking over to VWL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....should blend right in!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I love the light fixture against the blue sky!  Thanks for posting the pictures.
Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

These arent all WL geared so if you dont enjoy as much, I will understand 











David Cassidy at Eat To The Beat





And some of the ladies swooning over him


----------



## jimmytammy

This was the rocket vapor from Mondays launch from our balcony.  It happened so quick, this was all we saw 




Ranger Stan back on the job





A shot from the boat towards our wonderful Villas!




We got sprayed getting this one




 Little Richard at Eat To The Beat


----------



## Granny

JT...those are all great pictures.  A nice blend of WL and activities at WDW.  Looks like you've seen some blue skies so I'm hoping nice weather?

Thanks for taking the time to share some of your experiences with us.


----------



## goofydad99

Here are some frog friends from our recent trip.


----------



## Muushka

Awwww.  Itty Bitty!  Cute!

Hey, you got your jumpie Mickey!  Looks great!


----------



## goofydad99

Has anyone else seen these?  There were 10 of them.  It had just started to rain and the humidity kept fogging up the camera lens.  It took dh a bit to get a picture.


----------



## Muushka

We have the little critters outside here at home.  They stick to our bedroom window!

I think I have seen them at WDW also.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Our froggies like to serenade us to sleep.  They are SO loud.
Were the ones at VWL noisy?

Deb


----------



## goofydad99

I don't remember hearing them while we were in Florida.  We were charmed by their size.  

I think Goofydad will always be followed by frogs.
The ones here at home are rather noisy as well.  Goofydad regularly rescues them from his car tire.  Apparantly one is always in the driveway when he gets home.  He routinely parks the car, gets out and removes the frog from the driveway.  Then he will park the car.  I sometimes wonder if the frog is trying to commit suicide by car.


----------



## jimmytammy

goofydad99 said:


> Here are some frog friends from our recent trip.



We saw one on the window of the fourth floor as you turn the corner of the long hallway.  Probably more groupies 

Yall have some great shots of the Lodge!  We have enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## jimmytammy

Ranger Stan and The jimmytammy family...we had to ask for directions to the closest WalMart and knew the man to go too.




DS Casey getting his fill at 50s PTC...he shoulda just ate his green beans in the 1st place




Juice Newton at Epcot.  She is a big Disney fan.  She says she and her family live in Ca. so her kids went with their dad to Disneyland while she was visiting WDW.  Fair is fair.  She still has a great voice and seems to really still love performing.


----------



## jimmytammy

After all these years, the first time seeing it for myself.  What kinda groupie am I?


----------



## goofydad99

[/quote]


Ok, where in the world is it? I looked for it but I couldn't find it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I always enjoy the pictures, and boy did my DS's listen to "Queen of Hearts!"  when they were growing up.  I would have liked to be at that concert!
Bobbi


----------



## Granny

goofydad99 said:


> Ok, where in the world is it? I looked for it but I couldn't find it!



Go to the fireplace in the Villas atrium.  Facing the fireplace turn to your right and take a couple of steps.  Look up, and at the back of one of the carved wood posts protruding into the lobby area.  It's on the back of one with a snake if I'm remembering correctly.

JT....what a great looking family!  Love that picture with you guys and Stan the Man!


----------



## goofydad99

That is where we went wrong. I have a picture of the hm above the fireplace in the lobby. I have pictures of the children in front of the fireplace. Oh well, I guess I have a reason to go back.


----------



## Muushka

Great pics JT.  I feel like I am there with you!  And nice looking family.  Thanks for sharing with us.

Your mouse picture came out great (actually they all did).

Did anyone ever notice that mantle piece (is that how you spell it??) is warped?  Or imperfect (but because it is at VWL, it is perfect!).  When you sit in the rockers and stare at it, it looks odd, but beautiful!

JT, you lost your VWL Groupie Moosie in the "Great Siggie Round-up, Down-size of '07".  

Keep up the pics!


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka said:


> Great pics JT.  I feel like I am there with you!  And nice looking family.  Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> Your mouse picture came out great (actually they all did).
> 
> Did anyone ever notice that mantle piece (is that how you spell it??) is warped?  Or imperfect (but because it is at VWL, it is perfect!).  When you sit in the rockers and stare at it, it looks odd, but beautiful!
> 
> JT, you lost your VWL Groupie Moosie in the "Great Siggie Round-up, Down-size of '07".
> 
> Keep up the pics!



Being a carpenter, that mantle has been driving crazy for years.  I always want to throw a level on a pull it into place.  That huge chunk of wood couldnt help but warp though.  Like you say, its part of the beauty of the place we call home.

When I get back to reality, I need some help in re-aquiring Mr. Moose.

BTW, Juice Newton is staying here at the Lodge.  We saw her last night here.  DD very quietly approached her and told her she saw her the night before and asked for her autograph.  She showed her a guitar pick that she got when Juice threw it out to the audience.  Her guitarist and drummer were with her.


----------



## Muushka

Oh good, I'm glad we are not the only ones who stare at that mantle!  
Hey, The 'Juice' (the good one) has great taste in WDW resorts!  That is nice for your daughter!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> BTW, Juice Newton is staying here at the Lodge. We saw her last night here. DD very quietly approached her and told her she saw her the night before and asked for her autograph. She showed her a guitar pick that she got when Juice threw it out to the audience. Her guitarist and drummer were with her.


Cool....a little brush with celebrity for your dd


----------



## Happydinks

Hey JT - thanks so much for all the picture posting!  Looks like you had a great time!   Makes our upcoming trip seem not too far away!


----------



## jimmytammy

We are still here at the Lodge.  Having a great time!  Just got back from MK.  It is HOT, HOT, HOT.  We have been a couple Oct trips before, and it has been warm.  But this is crazy!  Aint complaining, glad to be in the World.  It sure is nice to have the cool comfort of the Lodge to come back too though 

Still have more pics coming and will try to get them posted real soon.

Going "Up On The Roof" with Ranger Stan tommorrow morning then do the Wonders of the Lodge tour right after.  BTW, he must be the only one giving that tour as it states the days as Wed-Sat, his days on.  Muushka, I will ask him while we have him to ourselves to get us to the proper authorities on the subject you asked me about earlier.  JT on assignment, signing off


----------



## Muushka

You are a good soldier.  Have a great time!

PS if it is any consolation, it is very hot here in NC.


----------



## jimmytammy

Reporting in from the Lodge





I posted this picture earlier in the week unknowingly(Im so ashamed)that it no longer said Iron Spike Room.  Yes thats right, its no longer the ISR!

We did the Wonders of the Lodge tour this morning after the flag family rendevous.  Ranger Stan informed us that the ISR is no longer.  He wasnt sure when it will be renamed other than an official announcement will come sometime this month.

It will now be named the Carolwood Pacific Room after Walts beloved train that resides in the room.  Sorry for the post of that picture earlier with no explanation


----------



## ransom

I think it's a good name change.


----------



## wildernessDad

I like the name change as well.  I hope that they put more of the Carolwood Pacific railroad in the room!


----------



## Granny

OH THANK GOODNESS!

Here I was, feeling very embarrassed and searching my memory for where that sign could have been.  I couldn't believe I had missed it on my trips to VWL!  

Glad to hear that it is not my poor eyesight or memory....for a change!  

JT...as always, you are great at reconnaissance and intelligence gathering.  We appreciate the inside scoop...and you went straight to the top to get it! 


I am good with the name change too.  I guess I like that VWL is so closely aligned with Walt's great passion.  I think he would have been a Groupie too! 

Can't wait to start throwing the Carolwood Pacific Room name around on the other threads while those VWL wannabes still call it the Iron Spike room!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Thanks for the update...I'll show just how much I know when I point it out to DH this weekend!  This time, I will find the little mouse that Granny keeps posting!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

> Can't wait to start throwing the Carolwood Pacific Room name around on the other threads while those VWL wannabes still call it the Iron Spike room!


 

We are a strange bunch, aren't we! 

I agree, it is a good name.  At first I said WHAT????  
But then I calmed down when I understood where it came from.


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> Thanks for the update...I'll show just how much I know when I point it out to DH this weekend!  This time, I will find the little mouse that Granny keeps posting!
> 
> Bobbi



I think I need to blow up the little guy under my name (photo-wise that is!).


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I think I need to blow up the little guy under my name (photo-wise that is!).



Rimshot!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Muushka said:


> I think I need to blow up the little guy under my name (photo-wise that is!).



Was it your picture, Muushka?  If so, I'm sorry for giving Granny the credit...

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

bobbiwoz said:


> Was it your picture, Muushka?  If so, I'm sorry for giving Granny the credit...
> 
> Bobbi




No!  Granny inspired me to post mine and then I added it to my sig.  
But it is so weeny, I didn't think anyone could even figure out who the little fella was!


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> Was it your picture, Muushka?  If so, I'm sorry for giving Granny the credit...
> 
> Bobbi



Aw shucks, I missed that.  I surely would have taken credit for it anyway!!  

If you have a camera in your possesion when you do find that little guy in the VWL atrium, I defy you to keep from taking a picture.  It is just such an unexpected little detail, though why they didn't make it Mickey escapes me.


----------



## goofydad99

Granny said:


> It is just such an unexpected little detail, though why they didn't make it Mickey escapes me.


 
Our ds asked if that was the "real" Mickey Mouse.


----------



## diznyfanatic

JT - Thanks for sharing all of the wonderful pictures.  I really needed my VWL fix right about now so your pictures really helped.

We had to cancel our F&W trip planned for this month at the last minute due to a family illness.  It's been a stressful few weeks.  

Also a quick shout out and huge WELCOME to all the new Groupies that have joined us recently.  I need to get caught up on our thread but wanted to quickly stop in to get a moose-lift.


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> JT - Thanks for sharing all of the wonderful pictures.  I really needed my VWL fix right about now so your pictures really helped.
> 
> We had to cancel our F&W trip planned for this month at the last minute due to a family illness.  It's been a stressful few weeks.
> 
> Also a quick shout out and huge WELCOME to all the new Groupies that have joined us recently.  I need to get caught up on our thread but wanted to quickly stop in to get a moose-lift.



I am so sorry about your cancellation.  I hope all will be well soon.


----------



## Granny

diznyfanatic said:


> I need to get caught up on our thread but wanted to quickly stop in to get a moose-lift.



Sorry to hear about your illness in the family and cancelled trip.  Hopefully a re-schedule is in the near future for you.

And you want a moose-lift?  Here's our guy doing the Moose Dust Dance!


----------



## jimmytammy

diznyfanatic said:


> JT - Thanks for sharing all of the wonderful pictures.  I really needed my VWL fix right about now so your pictures really helped.
> 
> We had to cancel our F&W trip planned for this month at the last minute due to a family illness.  It's been a stressful few weeks.
> 
> Also a quick shout out and huge WELCOME to all the new Groupies that have joined us recently.  I need to get caught up on our thread but wanted to quickly stop in to get a moose-lift.



You are very welcome!  Hope all gets better for you and your loved ones real soon.


----------



## jimmytammy

Today is the last day.  We are headed to DQ so DS can get his "fix" 
Then off to Epcot to see the Village People before heading to Kingsland, GA for an overnight stay.  Its been fun and relaxing all at the same time.
The Four Tops...Great show!




Flag Family shots












Still flying late into the day...Thanks to Ranger Stan!


----------



## jimmytammy

Ranger Stan on the Wonders of the Lodge Tour




Just outside the Polynesian




Lipoa, entertainer at Ohana.  She is a very nice lady.




Lodge at night




MK with Halloween decorations


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy, thanks for all of the photos! We saw the Four Tops last year, they are the best!

Bobbi


----------



## diznyfanatic

JT, Muushka & Granny - Thanks so much for the kind words.  I just love that  dancing Moose too, Granny!

Thanks for the pictures of the Eat To The Beat concerts, JT!  We saw the Four Tops last year and enjoyed them.  Seeing your pictures of David Cassidy was a total blast from the past!  Was the concert fun?


----------



## Granny

More great pix, JT.  Thanks for sharing.  

Godspeed on your trip home.  Sounds like your trip has been another magical one!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

jimmytammy- thank you so much for the much needed fix of the photos! The lodge sunset shot made me tear up.


----------



## 50 years Too!

diznyfanatic-Ah, I'm so sorry you had to cancel your F&W trip.  I hope you can go twice as long next year.

Granny-Love the Moose Dust Dance, please show it more often!

jimmytammy-as usual, fantastic pics.  I now know what Ranger Stan looks like.


Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks all for the kind words on the pics.  Glad I could share em with yall.  We got home yesterday around 3:30.  

disnyfanatic,  David Cassidy was very good.  The girls were still swooning over him, which made it all the more exciting.  He seemed to be having fun, and the crowd was into it.  Most songs I recognized, especially the Partridge days stuff.  I was still fairly young when that show was in its prime.  His voice is still good.

We were fortunate to see so many performers.  We saw DC, Juice Newton, The Four Tops, Little Richard and The Village People.


----------



## Muushka

The Village People! 

I wonder, when you saw Little Richard, did he stay and complete his performance or did he leave early?  A man on our Sept '08 cruise wrote something very sad about that performance.

Your pictures were wonderful, loved 'em!  I hope you adjust to reality lickity-split! 

And thank you so much for all the reports and pictures.  Note to self:  must emulate JT  .


----------



## jimmytammy

Muushka

LR did the show I guess he planned on doing.  He spent a lot of time talking, and it took him about 5 mins to get to the stage once the band started up.  But he sang Lucille, Good Golly Miss Molly, Blueberry Hill and one other song that I cant bring to mind at this senior moment.  He was good considering his condition.  For us it was more of a nostalgia, seeing a 50s icon and all.


----------



## Muushka

Ahhhh.  That is good news.  Poor guy.  Glad he did a great performance for you!


----------



## diznyfanatic

jimmy - thanks for the fun update on the DC concert.  Sounds like everyone had a great time!  

I was a pre-teen when the Partridge Family & DC were popular but he and Donny Osmond were IT for me!!!     It would have been a lot of fun to have seen his concert!


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> We were fortunate to see so many performers.  We saw DC, Juice Newton, The Four Tops, *Little Richard *and The Village People.



Lord, that man must be 2 days older than Christ!  I saw him when I was a young girl at the Apollo theater with the motown review.


----------



## Happydinks

OMG - it's almost here!  Our first Holidays at VWL!  27 days and counting (because you don't count today and you don't count the day we get there - the 29th!  I think there was a Seinfeld counting routine along these lines....) Anyone else doing their happy dance yet?


----------



## keliblue

Happydinks said:


> OMG - it's almost here! Our first Holidays at VWL! 27 days and counting (because you don't count today and you don't count the day we get there - the 29th! I think there was a Seinfeld counting routine along these lines....) Anyone else doing their happy dance yet?


 
_Yahooooooooo !!! have an ABSOLUTELY magical trip    we are right behind you arriving Dec. 11 but we are staying at the cabins this trip_
_ _


----------



## loribell

Have a fabulous time. There is nothing more wonderful then the Lodge when it is decorated for the holidays!


----------



## vwlvette

Our first trip home is in 7 days!!!!! There are 13 of us going, DW Boys-12 & 10, and dear little princess 10 months!!!, My Bro, SisIL & two boys 14 & 9, In laws, and my parents who are celebrating their 50th!!!! We have lots of special stuff planned, Great ADR's. Cannot wait, All the kids are bouncing off the walls, not to mention the adults, We did this last year also, that is what convinced us to buy DVC. We have 1 two bedroom and 2 studios reserved. Anyone else going to be down from 11/8-11/13????

See you all at home!


----------



## Muushka

We are not going till 12/23 .  I hope all who are heaven-bound for the first time have a wonderful time and for all you VWL old-timers, have a wonderful time too!

Remember, TRIP REPORTS for us poor souls not there!


----------



## MaryJ

vwlvette said:


> Our first trip home is in 7 days!!!!! There are 13 of us going, DW Boys-12 & 10, and dear little princess 10 months!!!, My Bro, SisIL & two boys 14 & 9, In laws, and my parents who are celebrating their 50th!!!! We have lots of special stuff planned, Great ADR's. Cannot wait, All the kids are bouncing off the walls, not to mention the adults, We did this last year also, that is what convinced us to buy DVC. We have 1 two bedroom and 2 studios reserved. Anyone else going to be down from 11/8-11/13????
> 
> See you all at home!


We will be there 11/4-11/12.  It will be just DH and me until 11/7.  Then we will be joined by DD and her DH and some friends of ours from the Chicago area.  I need to get packing! 

The first thing on my agenda is to FIND THAT MOUSE OF GRANNY'S!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

keliblue said:


> _Yahooooooooo !!! have an ABSOLUTELY magical trip    we are right behind you arriving Dec. 11 but we are staying at the cabins this trip_
> _ _



My curiosity is peaked. Have you stayed there before? How many people fit? How many points? .......
Any info you care to give will be appreciated.
Chris


----------



## 50 years Too!

To all of the lucky groupies counting down their holiday trips to VWL, have a wonderful time.  I am so going to live vicariously through your reports!

Please don't think I no longer want to be a groupie.
I tried to retire my pumpkin and somehow wiped out my moose at the same time.
I've been trying to retrieve it, and am just too technologically challenged to succeed.   I've spent the last TWO hours trying.
Also, thanks to Happydinks for sending me the cute holiday icons.  As soon as my daughter comes home this weekend, I'll add those to my signature, too.

Sigh, Deb


----------



## eliza61

Only 4 days to go until we arrive back "home" and my youngest son has been indicted with "snack food laundering".

My school district like so many others decided to get rid of unhealthy snacks and drinks in the cafeteria.  My youngest son, in what he claims is a simple altruistic gesture (according to him, he was providing a valuable service) decide he would bring in the contraband and sell it for a small fee.  Well he became a very popular fellow at lunch, like some crazed drug supplier he would supply his fellow mates with coke, ho-ho's, dritoes and candy.  And if you were some poor unfortunate classmate of limited means, not to worry my son (just call him sid the squid) would barter.  One bottle of coke= 1 nights science homework.  You get the idea.

His big brother noticing that Sid had way more money than his allowance called for, exerted a little pressure then demanded a cut of the money for his silence.  I'm in the process of explaining to him that when he's 18 we call it extortion.

I'm not sure if I'm mad that he thought of this stunt or that I didn't get a cut of the money, after all it was my capital that started this entire operation.

When I was pregnant my pastor told me if I name these kids with bible names they would do great things.....  I don't remember Joshua charging the Israelites a moving fee when they fled Egypt.

I swear to God, I going to be a burden to this kid when I'm old
I need a drink.
Eliza


----------



## Muushka

If I've said it once, Ive said it a thousand times (at least to myself anyway):  

Eliza, you do have a way with words!  

Your kids sound very, um, resourceful-to say the least.  How did your son get busted?


----------



## eliza61

The hall monitor in between periods notice that he had quite a few notes sticking out of his locker.  They turned out to be snack "request", when he opened his locker he had a mini 7-11 in there.  All that was missing was the slurpee machine.
The teachers were actually pretty impressed, except that he had other kids do his work (that's a big no-no).  They can't figure out if he'll be another Donald Trump or serving 5-10 for embezzlement.


----------



## jimmytammy

That is too funny


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Eliza,

Will Sid the squid still be down there at Christmas and is he cheaper than Garden Grocer?!? I can order by post-its if it's necessary and I'm a little rusty at math, but I'm killer at history and science.


----------



## Muushka

You guys crack me up!!


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> I swear to God, I going to be a burden to this kid when I'm old
> I need a drink.
> Eliza



OMG - story told like a true "Jersey girl" (coming from a Jersey girl transplanted to the south!).   You are just too funny!  Your "pain" is our laugh for the day (sorry)! Go to the lounge at the WL - and get Diana (aka Sink - also our favorite bartender) to make you one of her chocolate martinis- drink two, maybe three - and you'll be fine (one martini, two martini, three martini - floor!)   You deserve it!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Only 4 days to go until we arrive back "home" and my youngest son has been indicted with "snack food laundering".
> 
> My school district like so many others decided to get rid of unhealthy snacks and drinks in the cafeteria.  My youngest son, in what he claims is a simple altruistic gesture (according to him, he was providing a valuable service) decide he would bring in the contraband and sell it for a small fee.  Well he became a very popular fellow at lunch, like some crazed drug supplier he would supply his fellow mates with coke, ho-ho's, dritoes and candy.  And if you were some poor unfortunate classmate of limited means, not to worry my son (just call him sid the squid) would barter.  One bottle of coke= 1 nights science homework.  You get the idea.
> 
> His big brother noticing that Sid had way more money than his allowance called for, exerted a little pressure then demanded a cut of the money for his silence.  I'm in the process of explaining to him that when he's 18 we call it extortion.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm mad that he thought of this stunt or that I didn't get a cut of the money, after all it was my capital that started this entire operation.
> 
> When I was pregnant my pastor told me if I name these kids with bible names they would do great things.....  I don't remember Joshua charging the Israelites a moving fee when they fled Egypt.
> 
> I swear to God, I going to be a burden to this kid when I'm old
> I need a drink.
> Eliza



Eliza...of all your awesome posts, this one might just take the cake!  Oh, your son is selling some of that too?   

I have a feeling that this particular apple didn't fall far from the tree....and I won't hazard a guess at the gender of that tree!  

Thanks for the laugh, and you're right...the older brother is the one to watch!!


----------



## loribell

Elia - Too funny! If it eases your pain any I'll let you in on my DS's journey to the dark side. 

When he was in the 5th grade I had a small printing business out of my home. One of my machines was a very nice color copier. The teachers would give out homework passes that allowed them to skip missed work. Well he had missed a couple of days of school and decided he would use my machine to copy his homework pass. The problem was he used enough passes to make up for all the work he missed over those days. The principal said if he had only used a few they would have never noticed but since he used so many the teachers noticed something was up. 

When I told his 1st grade teacher she said she always knew he was a genious, just didn't know he was an evil genious!


----------



## Muushka

Is this a 'Groupie' Kid affliction? 
I wonder if the other DVC resorts have these problems??

At least he didn't try to sell them!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Be careful Eliza and loribell, your little entrepreneurs will be renting your VWL points next!    Now that would be worthy of hard time.

Deb


----------



## eliza61

loribell said:


> .
> When I told his 1st grade teacher she said she always knew he was a genious, just didn't know he was an evil genious!



Thanks Loribell, I'm glad to know Sid is not the only one with an entrepreneurial spirit.  


Happydinks said:


> OMG - story told like a true "Jersey girl" (coming from a Jersey girl transplanted to the south!).   You are just too funny!  Your "pain" is our laugh for the day (sorry)! Go to the lounge at the WL - and get Diana (aka Sink - also our favorite bartender) to make you one of her chocolate martinis- drink two, maybe three - and you'll be fine (one martini, two martini, three martini - floor!)   You deserve it!


Sounds delicious, I'll be sure to try it. Glad you got a giggle, I think that's why I posted, I had such a migrane  from sitting in the principal's office hearing this story-I needed to laugh.



TheBeadPirate said:


> Eliza,
> 
> Will Sid the squid still be down there at Christmas and is he cheaper than Garden Grocer?!? I can order by post-its if it's necessary and I'm a little rusty at math, but I'm killer at history and science.



Sid told me to tell you, unfortunately he seems to be in a bit of a bind with "the mom lady".  If he can get dad to spring him from what he calls his "unfortunate incarceration" he'll keep you in mind.

Thanks every one for the nice replies and lifting my spirits yesterday. The groupies came through as usual.  Sid is back in school today with the *stong* suggestion that he hold a "going out of business sale" with any remaining goodies in his locker.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for sharing that story.  I just read DW both you and elizas stories and we both are getting a good kick out of them.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jimmytammy....love your TR and family photos.  I wasn't aware the ISR was being renamed either ?  

Eliza....I had a good chuckle at hearing the escapades of your ds's underground snack ring at school !!!  
So I am guessing your son is guilty of being a "snack food dealer" ?  Our school is providing more healthy food in the cafeteria as well, but for those that pack their own lunches (such as my kids), they are allowed to bring in whatever they like.  Can't supply the whole lunch room though   I was just wondering if your school bans it entirely---including what kids pack from home ?  

vwlvette and MaryJ ~ Have a great time in WDW and at the Lodge  

I am going to WDW for the Dec holidays.  Sadly, there was no room at either the VWL or the WL.  So we are at POFQ.


----------



## vwlvette

Loved the stories, kinda reminded me of me as a kid, lol, now that is scary, Although I did very well for myself, but no thanks to school ( i would never tell my kids that!) Your boys will be successfull, They have that intanglble spirit! But you will not have an easy way of it, Lord knows my mother did not. But I have made it all up to her, Been treating them to Disney vacations for years, starting the 8th we are celebrating their 50th Anv. 

thanks for the laught, Got to love groupies!!!!!!
Long live the groupies!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keliblue

DISNEY FIX said:


> My curiosity is peaked. Have you stayed there before? How many people fit? How many points? .......
> Any info you care to give will be appreciated.
> Chris


 
Nope, this will be our first stay and we didn't us points. I think it sleeps up to 8 (don't quote me on that )



eliza61 said:


> The hall monitor in between periods notice that he had quite a few notes sticking out of his locker. They turned out to be snack "request", when he opened his locker he had a mini 7-11 in there. All that was missing was the slurpee machine.
> The teachers were actually pretty impressed, except that he had other kids do his work (that's a big no-no). They can't figure out if he'll be another Donald Trump or serving 5-10 for embezzlement.


 

eliza, you had me rolling this morning    Ohhhhhhhhh I sure miss when my kids were young.  Now I'm about to become a GRANDMA !!



loribell said:


> Elia - Too funny! If it eases your pain any I'll let you in on my DS's journey to the dark side.
> 
> When he was in the 5th grade I had a small printing business out of my home. One of my machines was a very nice color copier. The teachers would give out homework passes that allowed them to skip missed work. Well he had missed a couple of days of school and decided he would use my machine to copy his homework pass. The problem was he used enough passes to make up for all the work he missed over those days. The principal said if he had only used a few they would have never noticed but since he used so many the teachers noticed something was up.
> 
> When I told his 1st grade teacher she said she always knew he was a genious, just didn't know he was an evil genious!


 
Gosh,  It must be the MOOSE genes in our boys  When my son was 8 he decided that I no longer packed his lunch to his liking so he went online and managed to find an image of a $5 dollar bill, front and back. Ran a bunch on my color print... They were PERFECT !!    The Bust factor came when the lunch lady notice that he had STAPLED the 2 halves together    GOD love him


----------



## Granny

Hey Groupies....I just posted on the What is your Favorite DVC Location thread with this post

I think all the Groupies should chime in on this one!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks for the heads up Granny.
Will do!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

> Gosh,  It must be the MOOSE genes in our boys  When my son was 8 he decided that I no longer packed his lunch to his liking so he went online and managed to find an image of a $5 dollar bill, front and back. Ran a bunch on my color print... They were PERFECT !!    The Bust factor came when the lunch lady notice that he had STAPLED the 2 halves together    GOD love him



   What is it with these Groupie kids??  It must be the Moose gene.  Someone mentioned that you parents need to keep track of your points, the are right!Too funny!!  



Granny said:


> Hey Groupies....I just posted on the What is your Favorite DVC Location thread with this post
> 
> I think all the Groupies should chime in on this one!!!



I chimed and I started a rumor!!  Lets see if anyone is paying attention!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I chimed and I started a rumor!!  Lets see if anyone is paying attention!!!



Muushka!  Don't be telling EVERYONE about the secret handshake!!  You know, the one where you take your left hand and hold it behind your head with your fingers like antlers, and then.....oh, I'm saying too much!!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Granny said:


> Muushka!  Don't be telling EVERYONE about the secret handshake!!  You know, the one where you take your left hand and hold it behind your head with your fingers like antlers, and then.....oh, I'm saying too much!!


----------



## loribell

keliblue said:


> Gosh,  It must be the MOOSE genes in our boys  When my son was 8 he decided that I no longer packed his lunch to his liking so he went online and managed to find an image of a $5 dollar bill, front and back. Ran a bunch on my color print... They were PERFECT !!    The Bust factor came when the lunch lady notice that he had STAPLED the 2 halves together    GOD love him




Too funny! Our children are geniouses. Must be all the good air they get at VWL!  

It is amazing what can be done with a color printer. I actually worked for Xerox (in service) for 15 years. The last few years I worked on  the big color machines and they have sensors in them to register when money is copied.

I don't really worry about him renting out my points. His favorite resort is VWL too!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Muushka!  Don't be telling EVERYONE about the secret handshake!!  You know, the one where you take your left hand and hold it behind your head with your fingers like antlers, and then.....oh, I'm saying too much!!


   I knew someone else knew that secret handshake!  It's not a rumor!!!


----------



## loribell

Muushka - Love the new siggie line!


----------



## eliza61

Ooh a secret handshake...Makes me feel a little like Boris Badnoff and Natasha.   I can't remember the squirrels name aagh!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

eliza61 said:


> Ooh a secret handshake...Makes me feel a little like Boris Badnoff and Natasha.   I can't remember the squirrels name aagh!



Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Ooh a secret handshake...Makes me feel a little like Boris Badnoff and Natasha.   I can't remember the squirrels name aagh!



Rocket T. Squirrel, to be exact!  AKA "Rocky".  I believe the other was Bullwinkle J. Moose, who was one of our earliest mascots at VWL!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny said:


> Hey Groupies....I just posted on the What is your Favorite DVC Location thread with this post
> 
> I think all the Groupies should chime in on this one!!!



You are bad!  No explanation at all


----------



## bsusanmb

How do I get added to the groupies?  VWL 11/24-12/2/07.  Wish I had more VWL points to stay an extra week...but over to SSR after that...
Susan


----------



## eliza61

bsusanmb said:


> How do I get added to the groupies?  VWL 11/24-12/2/07.  Wish I had more VWL points to stay an extra week...but over to SSR after that...
> Susan



Welcome aboard Susan.  Anyone who wants to claim our merry band of nutz is welcome especially when they come along with a group of gorgeous children.  It makes all of us look good.  Will this be your first time staying at the lodge?  If so be careful, moose dust is highly addictive.  Have fun!
E.


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Susan !*

*I'm only about 2 hours from Hershey !*
*Consider yourself added to the Moose group ! *


----------



## bsusanmb

Hey, everyone, thanks.  Been to VWL twice, once in studio, second time in a wonderful corner one bedroom that was HUGE....can't remember the room number, but we had windows all over the living room and two patios.  Love it.  It's often difficult to get a ressie there, even though I own there.  It is really my favorite place to stay.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

bsusanmb said:


> How do I get added to the groupies?  VWL 11/24-12/2/07.  Wish I had more VWL points to stay an extra week...but over to SSR after that...
> Susan




Does she have a rap sheet too?


----------



## Muushka

bsusanmb said:


> How do I get added to the groupies?  VWL 11/24-12/2/07.  Wish I had more VWL points to stay an extra week...but over to SSR after that...
> Susan



*Hot digity-dog!!  Another groupie!!!  Welcome aboard.*

By any chance, have you read the past few pages about the, um extracurricular activities of the VWL Groupie children? 

I just have a few questions:  

Do you have children?
Have they ever been expelled from school?
Have they ever been arrested?
Do they keep in touch with their friends at "Juvie"?

  Just funnin' ya! 

Grab a moose and sit a spell.  (Just copy and paste the properties of our siggie and put them in yours!)


----------



## Muushka

Oh, I just went back and saw that you do have children!
Well, look back and learn what you are in for!
And whatever you do, DO NOT let them know what your member number is!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Welcome Susan!
What darling GK's.  

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

Got a few more pics to share 
More work at the Lodge, on the backside near the lake












Fishing 




Taken from the 4th floor of the Villas


----------



## jimmytammy

DD Kristian in her element.  She shoulda lived in the 50s...she woulda loved it!








DS Casey gettin the Magic started.  The Magic starts for me as soon as I pull onto Timberline Dr.




Watch out for those Bears!


----------



## ransom

Hi, Groupies!

DW and I just watched the second disk of the Walt Disney Treasure "Rarities," which includes two Humprey shorts!  Nice to see our favorite bear up on the screen.


----------



## loribell

I got my computer back today with pics from our trip last Christmas. Thought I had lost them all but they were safe. I have now of course made multiple of backup copies & am in the process of adding them to photobucket. 

I only have a couple of decent pics of our beloved lodge. For some reason a never take many pics of anything but the family. Thought I would share these to get you all in the mood for Christmas. 


The lobby tree:





Christmas Day Activities in the lobby:





Oh yeah, I have one of those trouble making Groupie kids getting put in jail Christmas day at WCC too!



I have one more of the Villa tree that I will post later. Haven't got it uploaded yet.


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for the glimpse of Christmas, Lori.  It has been 10 or so years since we stayed there for Christmas day.  What can I expect??  I remember Mickey and Minnie all dressed in their holiday clothes and choirs singing.  Anything else?  What are the kiddos doing?

Thanks for the pics JT.  As always, fun to see.



ransom said:


> Hi, Groupies!
> 
> DW and I just watched the second disk of the Walt Disney (Treasure "Rarities," which includes two Humprey shorts!  Nice to see our favorite bear up on the screen.



What is the Rarities all about?  Where do you get the DVDs (?) from?  Sounds like something interesting.  Any backstory on our boy Humphrey?


----------



## loribell

Well there were no characters there that we saw but there were plenty of choirs there throughout the entire week. They had a long list of activities for the kids to do all day long. From what I remember there was cookie decorating, ornament making, plate making, lots of games being played in the lobby, and I just can't remember what else. I know we could have stayed in the lobby for hours! 

The choirs every night were amazing. It just added so much to the atmosphere, like it needs any help! Christmas dinner at WCC was terrific. 

I hope we can do it again in a couple of years and take the whole family with us. I loved it but felt really weird not having the whole family together for Christmas.


----------



## Muushka

No Mickey and Minnie?  They were so cute.  That's OK.  We will be at VWL for Christmas  .  And we, too, will eat Christmas dinner at WCC.  Should be fun!  Thanks for the heads up  .


----------



## jimmytammy

Great pics!  I am so gonna miss not being at VWL in Dec.


----------



## loribell

jimmytammy said:


> Great pics!  I am so gonna miss not being at VWL in Dec.



Yeah, me too!   

By the way, I loved all your pics. Do you have any more to post????


----------



## 50 years Too!

Ohh, I just love all the pics.  Thanks all you photographers.  I'm so bad, I take Xmas and birthdays!
Have any of you lucky groupies going for the season booked a sleigh ride?
I so want to do that in 08.

Deb


----------



## loribell

50 years Too! said:


> Ohh, I just love all the pics.  Thanks all you photographers.  I'm so bad, I take Xmas and birthdays!
> Have any of you lucky groupies going for the season booked a sleigh ride?
> I so want to do that in 08.
> 
> Deb




I really wanted to do it too. We just had so much to do I never did book it. Maybe next time.


----------



## cheer4bison

My parents took sleigh rides at the Wilderness lodge twice and they would highly recommend the experience.  What a wonderful excuse to go see the decorations at the lodge at Christmas time.


----------



## MaryJ

Just wanted to say hi to everyone from VWL!  Can't post much now, we are leaving soon for FW to take the Segway tour there!  We miss the quiet pool, but spent a lovely two hours by the main pool yesterday between trips to the MK and Epcot.  Will try to post more later in the week as we are limiting our internet time here!


----------



## keliblue

Hello my fellow Groupies,

I need your help and your all knowing wizzzzzzzzzdom  ..

I am planning our first Xmas trip Dec 2008 to VWL and am not sure of which week to pick.  I don't want to go the first week because of the Little League thingy 

Would you pick week 2 (Dec 7-13)or 3 (Dec 14-20) ??   are the crowds worse week 3 ??  Crowd level's are curcial if I am ever to get DH back to WDW again  

We are going to rent a studio day by day so the pts won't be any different either week.

Thank you all oooo sooo much  

kb


----------



## cheer4bison

MaryJ,

Please do share your impressions of the segways at Ft. Wilderness.  I've been reading about this tour and wondering if DH and I should take the plunge.  It looks like so much fun!  What portions of Ft. Wilderness did you explore, and where did you meet to begin the tour?  What happens if it rains?

Thanks, in advance, for sharing!


----------



## loribell

I found some shots of the Lodge in my pics from Sept. 06. 






Anyone want to come in?


----------



## loribell

Here is the homework pass copying evil genious son, who loves the lodge the most!
















They aren't the greatest and I took a few more but they are way to dark. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## jimmytammy

keliblue said:


> Hello my fellow Groupies,
> 
> I need your help and your all knowing wizzzzzzzzzdom  ..
> 
> I am planning our first Xmas trip Dec 2008 to VWL and am not sure of which week to pick.  I don't want to go the first week because of the Little League thingy
> 
> Would you pick week 2 (Dec 7-13)or 3 (Dec 14-20) ??   are the crowds worse week 3 ??  Crowd level's are curcial if I am ever to get DH back to WDW again
> 
> We are going to rent a studio day by day so the pts won't be any different either week.
> 
> Thank you all oooo sooo much
> 
> kb



We have been several trips in Dec.  My experience has been the earlier in Dec the better.  The 2nd week of Dec shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## bobbiwoz

jimmytammy said:


> We have been several trips in Dec.  My experience has been the earlier in Dec the better.  The 2nd week of Dec shouldnt be too bad.



I agree.  I wish we could go the second week, but we're stuck with the third week next year due to exam schedule.

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

We're going the end of the second week and Sun - Fri of the third week.  I am trying to get some friends of mine to come for the Sun - Fri timeframe.  So far, I have one close friend coming.

It is interesting to note that another unofficial Disney website lists the week before Christmas as the 'next best time to visit.'  I have never been at that time and wonder if it's true.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the pix-fix, Loribell  

We also thought that the closer you got to Christmas, the more crowded it got.  I can remember when we first started going on our annual pilgrimage to WDW in early Dec.  We stayed at Dixie Landings and the place was empty.  At the food court there were a handful of people.  And I look at it now.  So busy!

We are going to try instead of Dec '08 to go in early Jan '09.   Just to avoid the crowds!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Thanks for the pix-fix, Loribell
> 
> We also thought that the closer you got to Christmas, the more crowded it got.  I can remember when we first started going on our annual pilgrimage to WDW in early Dec.  We stayed at Dixie Landings and the place was empty.  At the food court there were a handful of people.  And I look at it now.  So busy!
> 
> We are going to try instead of Dec '08 to go in early Jan '09.   Just to avoid the crowds!



Watch out for the Disney Marathon in Jan!  We arrived the day of and it was crowded that week.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> Watch out for the Disney Marathon in Jan!  We arrived the day of and it was crowded that week.



Oh my!  Which week is that?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Mary ! Thanks for checking in with us.  Have a great time on the segway tour.  I'd love to hear about it as well when you get some time. 

Loribell....nice pics !  Your son looks like he's having a great time (and not at all evil-looking  ) 

Hi Keliblue ! 
We're going Dec 5-11 this week.  Keep in mind that Mousefest is usually in full force this week.  At least part of the week.   I went Dec 1-4 last year and it wasn't too bad at all.   I'll report back on the crowds when I return late on Dec 11.  

Muushka, Here's the info for the 2008-09 marathon :
http://disneyworldsports.disney.go....listing?name=MarathonEventListingPage2&bhcp=1


----------



## Muushka

Thank you Maria.  It looks like it is good for us because we would be going down right after the new year.

I should have looked that up!  Lazy me!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I should have looked that up! Lazy me!


Hey Muushka (you're welcome)...the only reason I had it so readily was because I was actually going to run it.  I was in the planning stages in the early summer with my friend from OH and then between problems with our schedules we just couldn't get it together in time.   So I happened to have it saved on my computer.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hey Muushka (you're welcome)...the only reason I had it so readily was because I was actually going to run it.  I was in the planning stages in the early summer with my friend from OH and then between problems with our schedules we just couldn't get it together in time.   So I happened to have it saved on my computer.



And that, is why YOU are the WOMAN!!! 

Are you really going to run it??


----------



## vwlvette

Guess i should start packing real soon!!! we are leaving on 11/8 @ 6am for our beloved lodge! gee it's 11/7, better get cracking, See you all after we get back!


----------



## Muushka

vwlvette said:


> Guess i should start packing real soon!!! we are leaving on 11/8 @ 6am for our beloved lodge! gee it's 11/7, better get cracking, See you all after we get back!



Have a wonderful time!  Tell our beloved Lodge I will be there soon!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

vwlvette said:


> Guess i should start packing real soon!!! we are leaving on 11/8 @ 6am for our beloved lodge! gee it's 11/7, better get cracking, See you all after we get back!



Have a great time!
Bobbi


----------



## MiaSRN62

> And that, is why YOU are the WOMAN!!!   Are you really going to run it??


  Thanks Muushka....but I was really nervous about it !  And we only planned to do the half marathon.   I can't tell you how many times I expressed hesitation/anxiety about it.  Especially these little details from the marathon rules :


> HALF MARATHON PACING REQUIREMENTS
> All athletes participating in the Half Marathon must be able to maintain a 16-minute per mile pace, finishing the Marathon in 3.5 hours. Anyone not able to maintain a 16-minute per mile pace will be picked up and transported to the finish.


We are now talking about the 2009 marathon.....we shall see.  I walk almost daily, but I'm not sure I could keep up with the time constraints.  So I'm not sure how much of "the woman" I am    It's scary !


----------



## MiaSRN62

*vwlvette....have a terrific time !!!! *


----------



## wildernessDad

Got the DME vouchers today for our December VWL vacation!  Got a happy boost from that one.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks Muushka....but I was really nervous about it !  And we only planned to do the half marathon.   I can't tell you how many times I expressed hesitation/anxiety about it.  Especially these little details from the marathon rules :
> 
> We are now talking about the 2009 marathon.....we shall see.  I walk almost daily, but I'm not sure I could keep up with the time constraints.  So I'm not sure how much of "the woman" I am    It's scary !



Ooooh. Come early.  I will help you "train" in the hot tub! 



wildernessDad said:


> Got the DME vouchers today for our December VWL vacation!  Got a happy boost from that one.



I'm GREEN!


----------



## Granny

Hi guys...back from a business trip and needed my VWL fix!  

JT & Loribell....great photos and thanks as always for sharing.  



Muushka said:


> No Mickey and Minnie?  They were so cute.  That's OK.  We will be at VWL for Christmas  .  And we, too, will eat Christmas dinner at WCC.  Should be fun!  Thanks for the heads up  .



Muushka....we saw characters at WL during Christmas week last year, especially this very handsome dude:






And here's another picture from the WL lobby above the main doors:






For all those planning a holiday trip to VWL....well, all I can say is I'm very excited for you.  I wouldn't have thought it possible, but it makes WL/VWL even more magical of a place!  

One part of me missed the usual WL music, but they are absolutely right to pump in Christmas carols instead.  It was hard to feel anything but wonderful at that time of year, and it infected my family completely.  

Have a wonderful time and make sure you bring back stories and pix!!


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Hi guys...back from a business trip and needed my VWL fix!
> 
> JT & Loribell....great photos and thanks as always for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Muushka....we saw characters at WL during Christmas week last year, especially this very handsome dude:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another picture from the WL lobby above the main doors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all those planning a holiday trip to VWL....well, all I can say is I'm very excited for you.  I wouldn't have thought it possible, but it makes WL/VWL even more magical of a place!
> 
> One part of me missed the usual WL music, but they are absolutely right to pump in Christmas carols instead.  It was hard to feel anything but wonderful at that time of year, and it infected my family completely.
> 
> Have a wonderful time and make sure you bring back stories and pix!!



Wow! When did you see them? We were in the lobby more on that trip than we have ever been before and never saw any Characters. On Christmas day we spent most of the day there.


----------



## wilma-bride

MaryJ said:


> Just wanted to say hi to everyone from VWL!  Can't post much now, we are leaving soon for FW to take the Segway tour there!  We miss the quiet pool, but spent a lovely two hours by the main pool yesterday between trips to the MK and Epcot.  Will try to post more later in the week as we are limiting our internet time here!



Would love to know how the Segway tour at FW is.  We did the one at Epcot in Feb but I was planning to book the FW one while we are at VWL next April as a surprise for DH.  Please let us know what it was like.  Thanks


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> Wow! When did you see them? We were in the lobby more on that trip than we have ever been before and never saw any Characters. On Christmas day we spent most of the day there.



That picture was taken on Christmas Eve, and I want to say it was around 10:30 in the morning?  It might have been early afternoon but I thought late morning.  I didn't see Minnie anywhere...just Mickey.  But I thought it was a cool outfit.


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> That picture was taken on Christmas Eve, and I want to say it was around 10:30 in the morning?  It might have been early afternoon but I thought late morning.  I didn't see Minnie anywhere...just Mickey.  But I thought it was a cool outfit.



And a very fitting outfit for the location he was in!


----------



## Muushka

WooHoo!  Mickey at Christmas at VWL!! 
It doesn't get much better than that!!   
Well, if Minnie was with him.....oh well!  WooHoo!!


----------



## ehagerty

Click here for WL and WLV pictures (many)


----------



## loribell

ehagerty said:


> Click here for WL and WLV pictures (many)



Absolutely beautiful pics! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Muushka

ehagerty said:


> Click here for WL and WLV pictures (many)



OK, I just looked at your cruise pictures (or should I say marveled?) and now you are posting WL/VWL pictures!  Just breathtaking.  I have to ask, are you a professional photographer?


----------



## ammo

Great pictures from everybody -- thanks for posting them!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Wow, great pics all of you! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I loved seeing the pictures! Thank you!
Bobbi


----------



## 50 years Too!

Got a thrill from all the pictures, especially of Mickey on Christmas Eve!
Here's wishing all you lucky groupies going this season get to see him too!

Deb


----------



## ehagerty

Muushka said:


> OK, I just looked at your cruise pictures (or should I say marveled?) and now you are posting WL/VWL pictures!  Just breathtaking.  I have to ask, are you a professional photographer?



For income, I manage global IT projects.
For enjoyment, I take pictures - mostly on  vacation and, occasionally, at family gatherings.


----------



## Muushka

Well you rock when it comes to picture taking!


----------



## blossomz

Wow...those pictures make me so ooo   homesick!


----------



## MaryJ

Hi all!

For those of you who asked about the Segway tour at FW, it was great!  It meets at Mickey's Backyard BBQ.  There is a short training session, and then you're off!  The tour takes you along part of the hayride route, to the stables, and even over to WL!

Good news!  The Hidden Springs pool opened on Friday, but the spa pool there is still empty.

Granny....I agree about the new background music.  I really miss not hearing The Magnificent Seven and Appalachian Spring.  Does anyone know why they changed it?

We leave for home tomorrow.     Don't know when we'll be back again, but it will be Sept. at the earliest since we're cruising this summer.


----------



## eliza61

with serious apologies to David letterman and CBS. RL has come back with a vengence, I'm currently sitting in a nissan dealership having some work done on my car and since I've just got back from the world I have exactly $12.36 cents to my name.  0.37 cents if you count the chip and dale pressed penny.  I seriously hope that american express wants to be here today.     Anyway as all of you know free time to let my mind wander is a dangerous thing.   so here are my 5 funny things that dvc'ers probably know and should share to newbies.

#1.  *Lighten up folks*  The object is to ride Everest not climb Everest.  I saw folks with backpacks large enough to supply stadiums.  Remeber every thing has to go through security now, bigger is not better here.

2) *CM's really do have a tough job.* Last week was the end of the food and wine festival, unfortunately every night the poor little cm at the gateway international had to argue with sloushy guest because they were not allowed to bring their booze out.  Disney, next year go over to Canada there is a big 6' 4" 240 lbs guy there name Brian.  Stick him on the exit turnstile.  Nothing says "sober up" like a wall of muscle in front of you.

3) speaking of the food and wine festival.  *Just because you can drink around the world, doesn't mean you should.*  I was sitting in Paris waiting for the crew to get some pasteries ~10:00 pm (late EMH)  When a very cute, very inebriated newly married couple on their disneymoon (complete with wedding ears) stood in front of me, peering at Eifel Tower.  I swear on the VWL bear totem pole, the guy turned to the girl and said " I thought this thing would be bigger in real life"  I turned to the bride and said "you know those where my exact thoughts on my wedding night too."  Not sure she got it but the old lady sitting next to me got a good laugh.

Ok, ok usually I would rather walk on my lips than poke fun at some one but hey you guys would have drummed me out of the group if I had let that one slide.

Gotta run, the mechanic is coming over.  My next post I may be suicidal after he finishes.  

Happy Vets Day to all who served.


----------



## Happydinks

eliza61 said:


> with serious apologies to David letterman and CBS.



    

OMG - you should be writing for Letterman!  Hey - wait - aren't the writers on strike??   Maybe you could pick up some PT work - help to supplement the depleted savings after a visit to the world! He'd appreciate your writing - we do! 

Thanks as always for our chuckle for the day! (How was your trip?)


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, you never let me down!

Yes!  Letterman, sign this Groupie up!!! 

PS about the Eifel tower comment by the man, do you think that he had that one confused with the real one in Paris?


----------



## Granny

Oh Eliza...you are so baaaaad!  

You should go like we do in summer....no way people could haul a 90 pound backpack around in 95 degree summer heat! 

Thanks for sharing.  I can't wait for the last 2 funny observations.


----------



## Muushka

Anyone gotten to read the update on the 'bumped from VWL' thread?? http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=21744121#post21744121


----------



## Granny

Oh man, how dissappointing would that be to be bumped from VWL at Christmas for SSR or OKW?   

Here's a healthy dose of Moose Dust for all of our VWL holiday travellers.  I'm really hoping that nothing happens to your reservations!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny.  That poor guy made his reservation day by day at 11 months.  I will be very curious to see if anyone else gets bumped.  Any other time of year I would have been OK with a switch (and a pretty good compensation), but December?  What in the world are they thinking?


----------



## wildernessDad

I wonder what sort of renovations are going on at VWL at Xmas time.  The timing is lousy to say the least.  Perhaps there is some problem?  I don't know.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I wonder what sort of renovations are going on at VWL at Xmas time.  The timing is lousy to say the least.  Perhaps there is some problem?  I don't know.



Me too.  I too am very surprised that they would take this on at Christmas.  I thought they were pretty good at announcing renevations, did anyone hear any thing?  While I've been very lucky and enjoyed my stays at all the resorts, WL holds my heart so no matter what time of the year, I would be disappointed to say the least at getting bumped.


----------



## bunny

What are the renovations going to be? I am thinking about trying to book VWL next November but I am a little concerned about the sofa bed. I have a 4 year old who I always end up spending at least part of the night sleeping with. Could this be part of the renovations? BTW I have never stayed at VWL but I am dying to.


----------



## Lady V

Just bumping this back to the first page!  I am staying for 7 nights at SS over NYE and a couple nmonths ago called and added Dec 28-29 at VWL.  I am super excited to try this resort!    I want to know everything!  I have eaten at WCC and swam there but I am still so excited!!  Can't wait!  WE are in a studio at VWL and then 7 nights in a 1 bedroom at SS.  I have enjoyed reading this thread!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka.....thanks for the link.  Totally unbelievable that that poster was bumped when it was his "home" resort and he booked at 11 months.   You were so right on when you said : "Jim Lewis we have a problem" ! 
And I also have to agree----why do rennovations at the VWL during the holiday season when that resort is most popular    



> speaking of the food and wine festival. *Just because you can drink around the world, doesn't mean you should.*


  Love it eliza !  Not sure my dh would agree though    

ehagarity.....thanks for the link to the awesome photos !


----------



## MiaSRN62

> and added Dec 28-29 at VWL. I am super excited to try this resort! I want to know everything! I have eaten at WCC and swam there but I am still so excited!! Can't wait!


Just a warning LadyV !  You are most likely gonna fall in love with the VWL.  Especially during the holiday season........have a great time !


----------



## Muushka

*Welcome Lady V!  

If you have read this thread then you are ready for the pop quiz!  Just kidding.  
Granny has a great list of VWL goodies.  I'll bet he will dig it up and post it for you.





I hope you have a great time this December.  We will have just checked out when you check in!  And I won't be surprised to see our Moose in your siggy soon!  Feel free to grab one. *


----------



## lenshanem

Has anyone run on the jogging path between WL and FW? (I'm not talking the nature trail in back that is sandy, but the one that is near the bus stop.) Paved the entire way? Is it pretty easy to follow? Or will I get lost?


----------



## bobbiwoz

lenshanem said:


> Has anyone run on the jogging path between WL and FW? (I'm not talking the nature trail in back that is sandy, but the one that is near the bus stop.) Paved the entire way? Is it pretty easy to follow? Or will I get lost?



It's a flat surface, and just 2 weeks ago, we were riding that trail on a bike and surrey bike.  It leads you to the barns at FW.  I can't remember if it's paved or just hard packed Very easy to follow, and I'll bet you'll see some deer along the way!

Bobbi


----------



## Lady V

MiaSRN62 said:


> Just a warning LadyV !  You are most likely gonna fall in love with the VWL.  Especially during the holiday season........have a great time !



Thanks!  I am super excited..If I all in love I guess I will just deal with it in the only way I know how...buy more points!!


----------



## lenshanem

bobbiwoz said:


> It's a flat surface, and just 2 weeks ago, we were riding that trail on a bike and surrey bike.  It leads you to the barns at FW.  I can't remember if it's paved or just hard packed Very easy to follow, and I'll bet you'll see some deer along the way!
> 
> Bobbi




Thanks Bobbi. Is it easy to find the start of it? I know it is somewhere around the bus stop... I didn't know you could ride the surreys on that path. Cool, maybe we'll do that.


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's easy to find the road.  As you go down the path in back of the bus stop, first you will come to a traffic road, cross it, and then you come to a circular "dead end" of the bike path.

Have a great time! We will be at VWL beginning December 9th, and riding the bikes is a must do for us, especially at this time of the year.  

Bobbi


----------



## 50 years Too!

Welcome Lady V!  You will love your new home.

Just wanted to share with you all, I just added on more points today!
Hooray!  I have a December UY, so I'll get 2006 points to bank.  I'm going to add on an extra day to my October trip. 

Deb


----------



## Granny

Lady V said:


> I want to know everything!  I have eaten at WCC and swam there but I am still so excited!!  Can't wait!  WE are in a studio at VWL and then 7 nights in a 1 bedroom at SS.  I have enjoyed reading this thread!



Elsewhere on this thread are some "things to do" at Wilderness Lodge, etc.  For this response, I thought I'd steal some verbiage from a UK travel site:

_Tall timber and the grandeur of Rocky Mountain national park geyser country are the inspiration for Disney's Wilderness Lodge. 

A sun-drenched atrium dominated by 60-foot lodgepole pine timbers and a massive stone fireplace helps recapture the romance of rustic, century-old architecture with a contemporary flair, bringing the wilderness world of nearly 100 years ago 2,000 miles to Florida lakes and forest lands. 

One of Disney's "deluxe" category resorts, the lodge is hidden away on the shores of Bay Lake surrounded by towering pine, cypress and oak forests. The 728-room hideaway is accessible by boat across Seven Seas Lagoon to Magic Kingdom and by bus to all Walt Disney World theme parks, hotels and attractions. 

Warm tones of brown, green and beige create a cozy, woodland feeling in the guestrooms. An old-fashioned patchwork quilt, artwork depicting the mystery of the old West and a light-wood armoire etched with mountain scenes adorn the rooms. Most rooms include a balcony with views of waterfalls, "geysers," courtyards, Bay Lake or the surrounding woods. 

The resort features a volcanic meadow with bubbling color pools, babbling brooks and geysers spewing misty streams up to 100 feet into the air beside the swimming pool and white sand beaches. 

Though conditions during the two-year construction project didn't match the harsh, subzero climate when Old Faithful Inn was created by craftsmen more than 90 years ago, forging Wilderness Lodge out of the Florida landscape was no small feat. Tons of granite flagstones and hundreds of giant lodgepole pines from the West were brought in to re-create the authentic atmosphere of America's national park lodges. 

A soaring, log-framed main lobby is the centerpiece of the complex. Massive six-story-high bundled log columns help support roof dormers that bathe the multicolored wood and stone floor below in natural light. Four massive chandeliers with torch-cut scenes of Indians and buffalo, topped with glowing teepees, grace the lobby. Two 55-foot-tall handcarved totem poles -- the "eagle" and "raven" -- were inspired by Northwest Indians. 

A majestic, 82-foot-tall, three-sided stone fireplace re-creates a 2-billion-year geological record of the earth with fossilized remains of prehistoric animal and plant life. Colorful rock strata layers are re-created in the proportions they occur in the Grand Canyon. 

The culture and beauty of the West is showcased in the artwork at the lodge. The oldest culture to be honored in the hotel is the Native American, with artifacts from tribes such as the Cheyenne, the Crow, the Sioux and the Blackfoot. The era of exploration is represented by maps from the great Western survey teams plus sketches and watercolors from artists such as Karl Bodmer and George Catlin. 

Guests are invited to explore porches, the Continental Divide lobby bar, the library and other intimate spaces that are tucked away within the lobby and six-story guest wings which surround a themed water recreation area. 

A bubbling hot spring in the main lobby expands into a geothermal area outside the building. The water flows under a picturesque window wall to become Silver Creek in the upper courtyard. The quiet, contemplative creek widens and is transformed into a roaring waterfall which plummets 15 feet past Overlook Point, another traditional National Park icon, and widens again in the swimming area. 

A kiddie pool and hot and cold spas complete the swimming area which then flows toward Bay Lake. The excitement is capped off by steaming color pools and an Old Faithful-style geyser that erupts at regular intervals. 

The serene setting of Disney's Wilderness Lodge is complemented by unequaled epicurean experiences like Artist Point, a fine-dining restaurant featuring traditional Northwestern specialties such as cedar-planked salmon, pan-roasted scallops and grilled beef tenderloin. The eatery is adorned with grandiose murals celebrating landscapes of the great Northwest. 

The nearby Territory Lounge pays homage to the trappers, explorers and survey parties who led the country's move westward. Roaring Fork Snacks and Arcade offers grilled sandwiches in a cafeteria-style setting. 

Wood-roasted, smoked, grilled and barbecued cuisine can be found at Whispering Canyon Cafe -- a family-style, all-you-can-eat restaurant with an American West motif. 

The artistic wilderness theme is also captured at Cub's Den, the lodge's kids recreation and dining club; the retail shop; the arcade; and the Trout Pass poolside bar. 
_​
Kind of a nice description, don't you fellow Groupies agree?  

Lady V....sounds like a wonderful trip you have planned.  I hope it's a magical one!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks for sharing, Granny.

I'm going to copy this description to sway my extended family into staying here for our future "big trip".  Most think they want to stay in a GV at  AKV, which wouldn't be bad, but I want to stay at VWL!


----------



## wildernessDad

Very nice, Granny.  It's interesting that they didn't say 'colour' instead of color though.


----------



## Muushka

Yes Granny, very nice description. I knew you would come up with something great!

Congrats on the add on 50 years Too!  Do we need to ask where you added on to???? 

Oh, and good luck on getting everyone on the same page as to which Lodge is THE true Lodge!


----------



## kimberh

Wow! What a beautiful description of my favorite DVC!


----------



## jimmytammy

Granny, you sure you didnt come up with that stuff all on your own?


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Very nice, Granny.  It's interesting that they didn't say 'colour' instead of color though.



WDad....my guess is that they stole it too!  

I just ran across it and thought this group would appreciate the description. 

I just loved the choice of words...."soaring", "majestic" and "massive" to describe the lobby features.  "cozy", "hidden away" and "rustic" are great adjectives too!  


And what description of WL/VWL is complete without tossing in the big 3E's..... "unequaled epicurean experience"??


----------



## blossomz

Much appreciated!


----------



## lodgeloafer

Hope no one minds, I have added the VWL Groupie logo to my signature

We are heading to the Lodge in 25 days.  I hope we don't receive any calls from disney regarding changing rooms.  That would just break my heart.


----------



## Muushka

lodgeloafer said:


> Hope no one minds, I have added the VWL Groupie logo to my signature
> 
> We are heading to the Lodge in 25 days.  I hope we don't receive any calls from disney regarding changing rooms.  That would just break my heart.



Hope no one minds??? 

Are you kidding??  With THAT screen name?? 

Welcome to the Groupies!!!  Even the Moose is happy to see you!!





Will this be your first Christmas at our beloved Lodge, or are you an old-timer like us?  
We are headed there on 12/23, so keep her in good shape for us!

PS Fingers crossed for both of us for no phone calls!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Lodgeloafer!  It's about time you've joined us groupies!   Welcome!


----------



## lodgeloafer

Muushka said:


> Hope no one minds???
> 
> Are you kidding??  With THAT screen name??
> 
> Welcome to the Groupies!!!  Even the Moose is happy to see you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be your first Christmas at our beloved Lodge, or are you an old-timer like us?
> We are headed there on 12/23, so keep her in good shape for us!
> 
> PS Fingers crossed for both of us for no phone calls!



Thanks Muushka,

We have been going to the lodge since 2000, starting out once a year, then the add on bug bit us, we now go 2 times a year for the past 2 years.  Knowing the Lodge visit is not far off, life is much better.


----------



## lodgeloafer

blossomz said:


> Hi Lodgeloafer!  It's about time you've joined us groupies!   Welcome!




Thanks you blossomz, 
I have been lurking on the boards since 2002 Just to shy to post anything.


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

OK, we checked in at the VWL yesterday so I wanted to give a little report up about what's going on here and I figure this might be a good place to do it.

First off, the big negative...there is no ethernet cable in the room so I'm on my phone.  Spelling and format don't count.  That's right, thought, the only thing I can complain about so far with the VWL is no ethernet cable.  I love this place and have been here many times but I've never had such a perfect start.

We have two rooms.  Some friends are down with us.  I asked when I booked at 11 months out to be near each other.  Prior to this stay, an OK from DVC has meant we get rooms that are in the same State.  These rooms are right next to each other.  So it we don't hate each other enough from spending a week in the parks together, we can bring it back to a fight on the balconies.

We got both of our rooms prior to 1:30.  That's PM and not the next morning.  I was shocked and the way things have been going would have wagered it closer to the other way.

I don't know if it's been mentioned here because I'm on my phone and hve been busy this week, but there was a note in the room that the rehab work is work they're doing on the outside of the building.  Maybe in the course of doing that they came across something they figured they needed to respond to ASAP on a few balconies that was totally unexpected but caused them to take some rooms out of the inventory?

Oh, and the other family and our family will be the flag family for a week from today and a week from tomorrow.


----------



## eliza61

Hey Duck,
What kind of room do you have?  Last August we were in a 2 bedroom and if I remember correctly the ethernet hook up was in a really weird place.  In the 2nd bedroom behind the desk.  Go figure.  Call down to the front desk and they will connect you to IT who will tell your exactly where it's at in the room.
Have fun being the flag family, take lots of pics.  It's mandatory for the groupies to see pictures every once in awhile.


----------



## blossomz

We were there in July, in a 2 BR.  The connection was in the living room in the corner behind the table and next to the sliding doors.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the goings-on report Duck.  And I hope you all don't have to carry the fighting out onto the balcony!  There is probably enough noise out there!


----------



## eliza61

Today 11/18 is our favorite mouses official birthday according to Wikipedia.

Happy Birthday Mickey!!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Happy birthday Mickey! 

I think it was today that Steamboat Willie was shown for the first time (according to the head mouse at my house) .


----------



## 50 years Too!

Nothing new to add, just want to say WELCOME to lodgeloafer.  Be sure to have a fantastic time next month.
Duckfan-in-Chicago, lucky you to be flag family!  Congrats.
And happy birthday to our big cheese!

Deb


----------



## Island Mouse

I have been following this thread for a few months, have read all 122 pages and just wanted to say hi to all of the groupies.  I am a new DVC member, the BWV is my home resort but I hold a special place in my heart for the WL and VWL.  My fiance and I are getting married in Epcot next October and we will be making our first trip "home" for the wedding.  She thinks we are spending 12 nights in a studio at BWV, but I actually received points from a kind VWL owner that I have used to book a 1BR at VWL for our last 6 nights (the honeymoon portion of our trip).  My fiance was a WL CM last year when she was doing the college program so I know this will be a wonderful surprise for her.  October can't come soon enough!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

What a wonderful place to honeymoon!
I think more points are a wedding present requirement...


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> I have been following this thread for a few months, have read all 122 pages and just wanted to say hi to all of the groupies.  I am a new DVC member, the BWV is my home resort but I hold a special place in my heart for the WL and VWL.  My fiance and I are getting married in Epcot next October and we will be making our first trip "home" for the wedding.  She thinks we are spending 12 nights in a studio at BWV, but I actually received points from a kind VWL owner that I have used to book a 1BR at VWL for our last 6 nights (the honeymoon portion of our trip).  My fiance was a WL CM last year when she was doing the college program so I know this will be a wonderful surprise for her.  October can't come soon enough!!



Awwww. What a sweet story.  And you read all 122 pages.  What a trooper!  Between that and the fact that you are our most distant guest (Hawaii!) please feel free to grab a Moose sig.  

What a wonderful surprise for your bride.  Best wishes to you both for a wonderful honeymoon and beautiful wedding.


----------



## eliza61

Island Mouse said:


> I have been following this thread for a few months, have read all 122 pages and just wanted to say hi to all of the groupies.  I am a new DVC member, the BWV is my home resort but I hold a special place in my heart for the WL and VWL.  My fiance and I are getting married in Epcot next October and we will be making our first trip "home" for the wedding.  She thinks we are spending 12 nights in a studio at BWV, but I actually received points from a kind VWL owner that I have used to book a 1BR at VWL for our last 6 nights (the honeymoon portion of our trip).  My fiance was a WL CM last year when she was doing the college program so I know this will be a wonderful surprise for her.  October can't come soon enough!!




See, I knew all the really great guys really are groupies.     Congratulations on your engagement and upcoming wedding.  A fabulous resort for a honeymoon and a fabulous guy with great taste.  What more can a gal ask for.


----------



## Granny

Island Mouse said:


> I am a new DVC member, the BWV is my home resort but I hold a special place in my heart for the WL and VWL.



This sounds very familiar as we own at BWV and VWL!!  

First of all....

*WELCOME HOME!!!*    

Secondly, congratulations on your upcoming wedding.  What a great plan, and tossing in a 1BR luxury on top of it!  Married in EPCOT and honeymooning at VWL.   Man, take a mental note of everything because it just doesn't get any better than that!!!  

Glad you got off the "lurker mode" and joined in.  Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Island Mouse

Thank you for the warm welcome everybody.  One day I hope to be an owner at VWL too, but its probably more likely that I'll own at GCV before that happens.  I can't wait to visit the beloved lodge again.  As a token of my gratitude for the warm welcome and offer to join in your very distinctive club, Here is a photo I took as the clock struck midnight this past New Year's:






The CM's at the WL are such wonderful folks.   My fiance volunteered to man the front desk so her co-workers could go up to roof and see the fireworks at midnight and they invited me to come up to the roof with them.  There is definitely not a better view in the entire world.  I was able to see fireworks from the MK and Epcot.


----------



## Granny

Wow, that's a phenomenal picture!! 

Mahalo!  

And very selfless of your fiancee to offer to take over the desk duties to let the other CM's enjoy the view.

Sounds like you each are getting a real winner!!

And you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie.  The Groupies are more a  fellowship of spirit and camraderie than a club.  I see you grabbed a Groupie logo, and you are more than welcome.  

Feel free to drop by and hang with us...while we don't have membership dues, we do have the secret handshake that Muushka almost spilled the beans on! 

Oh...I guess we do have one form of dues.  You absolutely have to tell us about your trip and help us make it through vicariously until our next VWL visit!


----------



## lisaviolet

Granny said:


> And you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie.



Oh Lord.  Yeah!!!  Now I can stop lurking with supreme envy.   I'm the one who would have bought our original points/contract at VWL but all I got was "not going in that cave".  

Two years in I put my foot down and a May trip changed everything.  Now we are booked again.  I so love the lodge. So love it!

Lisa


----------



## blossomz

Island Mouse that photo is gorgeous!  What a great New Years Eve you must have had!!


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> Oh Lord.  Yeah!!!  Now I can stop lurking with supreme envy.   I'm the one who would have bought our original points/contract at VWL but all I got was "not going in that cave".
> 
> Two years in I put my foot down and a May trip changed everything.  Now we are booked again.  I so love the lodge. So love it!
> 
> Lisa



Lurk no more and by all means grab a Moose!!  Exclusivity is not something we are very good at! 

Island Mouse, thank you for that very special picture.  I will have to show it to my husband, he loves that stuff!  
And I second everything Granny said.  
Oh, and that Moose looks great on you!!

PS Where in Epcot is the happy event going to take place?


----------



## Happydinks

Good morning fellow groupies  -

 To the new groupies! Glad you found us - a warm and welcoming group for sure.  We've been away from the boards for a couple of days and didn't realize there were new members!

We've loved the pictures everyone's been posting - making us all that more excited for us to be heading home in a few days!

We just wanted to wish everyone a very happy, and safe (if you are traveling) Thanksgiving.  Les is trying to get over a throat/laryngitis thing before our trip and I'm just trying to avoid it!

Eat lots of turkey! 

Bob and Leslie


----------



## keliblue

Just wanted to pop in to say HELLO to all the new Groupies and to wish everyone a HAPPY THANKSGIVING..

Ohhhhhh and I found the most wonderful WINE for out Thanksgiving dinner it's called......are you ready for this....3 BLIND MOOSE 





They have all kinds of stuff on their website you have to check it out..3blindmoosegear . com 

love you guys


----------



## keliblue

*HAPPY HOLIDAY !!!*


----------



## Granny

Kelli....that site is a hoot!!  

And I just couldn't resist grabbing this image since it captures the fun loving spirit of the Groupies so well!






Party on, everyone!   And be safe out there!


----------



## keliblue

Granny, that is PERFECT !!  


*Party safely MOOSE-keteers*


----------



## ransom

What a great find, Keli!  I'll have to look for that.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving, my fellow American Mooseketeers!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Leslie, get better soon. 
Keliblue, love, love, love that label!
Maybe Mr. Happydink could buy Mrs. Happydink a bottle for medicinal purposes. 
Happy Thanksgiving everybody.

Deb


----------



## lisaviolet

Happy Thanksgiving to you all!!!!  

My TV will be football central as I do my best to support your holiday.  Some turkey and stuffin' would be nice too.

Have a wonderful weekend.

Lisa


----------



## loribell

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO MY FELLOW GROUPIES! May we all have many more trips to our beloved lodge to be thankful for!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh, I would have missed out on fun, if I hadn't come to wish you all a 

Happy Thanksgiving!

Love,
Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet!  The Moose looks great on you!!!

And to all the different Mooses?  Moose?  posted on this thread, keep 'em coming!  They are soooo cute.

And to all of our groupie members, a heartfelt Happy Thanksgiving to you and your families.

All of you are counted as one of things in my life that I am thankful for.


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> Lurk no more and by all means grab a Moose!!  Exclusivity is not something we are very good at!
> 
> Island Mouse, thank you for that very special picture.  I will have to show it to my husband, he loves that stuff!
> And I second everything Granny said.
> Oh, and that Moose looks great on you!!
> 
> PS Where in Epcot is the happy event going to take place?



We are having the ceremony in the courtyard of the Germany pavilian in WS, then the reception at the living seas in the vip room. My fiance and I met when we were both stationed in Germany back when we were in the military, so we thought it would be special if we got married in Epcot Germany.


----------



## Island Mouse

*Happy Thanksgiving to all the groupies!!!*


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> lisaviolet!  The Moose looks great on you!!!



Aaah thanks Muushka.  Looks so good that I might clear out the others to give him more even more oooomph.


----------



## lisaviolet

Island Mouse said:


>



Aaah so beautiful.  So beautiful.


----------



## Granny

* HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!! *





Have a safe and blessed holiday!


----------



## nezy

Thanks! I needed that.
I was driving around today running countless errands saying,  " I wish I was at Wilderness!" 

Now if I could only click my heels 3x- "There's no place like VWL, there's no place like VWL, theres' no placr like VWL..."
...ugh stll here! 

Well, thankz for the great picture and reminder.


----------



## blossomz

...and I too would like to wish my fellow groupies a wonderful Thanksgiving!  Have a great day...


----------



## DIZZNY

It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:

1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice 
2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
8.Comfortable living quarters
9.Running water
10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
14. Freedom to vote
15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!

And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."

Thank you!


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Thanksgiving to all my VWL groupie friends


----------



## bsusanmb

DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you for serving our country and for giving of yourself for me and my freedom.  I hope you have a good Thanksgiving.  Your list is so great!  My DH served 32 years in the Air National Guard and he is now retired.  He became a different person after serving in the Gulf. No Bibles allowed.  Those of us who have never left the USA have no idea how blessed we are to live here.  My grandson was adopted from an orphanage in Russia when he was 13 months old.  They had no diapers, no soap, no bottles, no milk, no baby food, no medicine.  How blessed we are that GOd placed him in our family.  He is just an awesome little boy.  He is the first little boy in the photos below with the blonde hair.

I pray for you and our troops today and for peace.  God bless you today and always and thanks to all of you for serving.  I am humbled.

Susan


----------



## loribell

DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!



And I am thankful for you & all our soldiers. Thank you so much for giving so much.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Kelli....that site is a hoot!!
> 
> And I just couldn't resist grabbing this image since it captures the fun loving spirit of the Groupies so well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Party on, everyone!   And be safe out there!



I think I can die a happy women now.  A moose that likes to party!   

Happy Turkey day All.


----------



## eliza61

DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!




With all my love, support and well wishes.  Thank you so very much.   

Eliza & crew


----------



## Muushka

DIZZNY, words cannot express what you and your fellow soldiers mean to us. 

And how grateful we are for you.

And that we have our freedom, which we all cherish, because of our military.

A heartfelt thanks, from very a grateful us.

With our love and utmost respect, Barb and Chuck


----------



## Granny

DIZZNY...others more eloquent than myself have done a great job at expressing our thanks and humble appreciation for what you and your fellow  Americans in the armed services are doing every day.

We all know how much we have to be thankful for in our lives, and it is appropriate to include you and all who protect our lives and freedoms in our list of thanksgiving.

God bless you, and best wishes for a safe holiday season. 

THANK you!


----------



## Happydinks

DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!



With our deepest thanks and appreciation for all the freedoms that you and your fellow soldiers afford us through your personal sacrifice.  You all will be especially remembered in our prayers today.  
Leslie and Bob


----------



## blossomz

I can't think of anything more that has already been said...Thanks!


----------



## diznyfanatic

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL OF MY FELLOW GROUPIES & A HUGE MOOSE WELOME TO ALL THE NEW GROUPIES THAT HAVE JOINED US!

It's always so nice to come home to this thread.  It's just like the feeling I get when I sit by the fire in the Iron Spike room or collapse in one of the rockers on the villas porch after a long day at the park, gaze at the stars, and listen to the sounds of nature.

I hope everyone has had a magical holiday surrounded by loved ones.  

Thank you all so much for sharing your wonderful pictures.  Our beloved Lodge is so breathtaking and majestic, and we are so thankful to be able to call it our home away from home.



DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!



DIZZNY - A very special & heartfelt thank you for everything you and the rest of your brave fellow troops do for our country.  As always, we will continue to keep you all in our thoughts and prayers and wish you all a safe and speedy return home.  Here is a Groupie hug wrapped in very thankful arms from all of us.


----------



## Muushka

The keeper of the thread!!  I was going to summons you, but you came!!!  We missed you.  And hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving also!

I just got home, 3 PM.  Left the house at 3:50 AM.  BF annual shop-a-thon.  This year we topped all the years!
Out for breakfast, lunch and desert!!!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Muushka said:


> The keeper of the thread!!  I was going to summons you, but you came!!!  We missed you.  And hope you had a Happy Thanksgiving also!
> 
> I just got home, 3 PM.  Left the house at 3:50 AM.  BF annual shop-a-thon.  This year we topped all the years!
> Out for breakfast, lunch and desert!!!



Thank you Muushka for the kind words.  I've missed you all too.   

I hope you found tons of good deals during your 13 hour shopping marathon.  You deserve something special for getting up and braving those Black Friday crowds so early so I googled (really wish I was there to actually take the pictures, but this works for a quick fix!) a few pictures of our beloved lodge for you!


----------



## wildernessDad

Love the photos!  Less than 23 days to go until VWL!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Thanks for the pics......I'm having the shakes...........we leave on Sunday AM.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks..I needed those photos today!  I was feeling a little blue.  Our Lodge always seems to chase them away!


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Thank you Muushka for the kind words.  I've missed you all too.
> 
> I hope you found tons of good deals during your 13 hour shopping marathon.  You deserve something special for getting up and braving those Black Friday crowds so early so I googled (really wish I was there to actually take the pictures, but this works for a quick fix!) a few pictures of our beloved lodge for you!



Awww, thank you.  I feel refreshed again!




wildernessDad said:


> Love the photos!  Less than 23 days to go until VWL!



Woohoo!! 



DISNEY FIX said:


> Thanks for the pics......I'm having the shakes...........we leave on Sunday AM.



Sounds like you need a Disney Fix!! Have a great time.   



blossomz said:


> Thanks..I needed those photos today!  I was feeling a little blue.  Our Lodge always seems to chase them away!



Yes, it does have that effect, doesn't it!


----------



## disfountainofyouth

Making our first visit to the WLV 2/5-2/10.  We've always enjoyed visiting
the lodge and great meals at Artist Point so thought it was time to give it
a try.


----------



## Muushka

disfountainofyouth said:


> Making our first visit to the WLV 2/5-2/10.  We've always enjoyed visiting
> the lodge and great meals at Artist Point so thought it was time to give it
> a try.



I hope you have a great time at our beloved Lodge.


----------



## DisneyOrBust2006

DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you for your service and your sacrifice, DIZZNY.  

... and thank you for reminding us all about some of the things that are really important.  Here's looking forward to a heartfelt (and well deserved) "welcome home" soon.  

God bless.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

Hope you all had a wonderful long weekend.
Time to go back to work. 

DIZZNY--just read your post.  Thank you for your service, great attitude, and helping me put things in perspective.

disnyfanatic--thanks for sharing your pictures.  I can hardly wait until I'm home again.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

OK Groupies. Question.  I bought a string of LCD lights for the balcony at VWL for Christmas.  Is there a plug out there or do I need to bring an extension cord?  We leave for the cruise in 20 days!!!  Not that we are counting or anything..


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies. Question.  I bought a string of LCD lights for the balcony at VWL for Christmas.  Is there a plug out there or do I need to bring an extension cord?  We leave for the cruise in 20 days!!!  Not that we are counting or anything..



Hey girlfriend, 
I was just thinking to myself today "Muushka's got to be under 30 days now"     I'm living through you for the rest of the year.

We were in the 2 bedroom in August and didn't see an outlet on the balcony.  I looked because the battery on the laptop was getting low and I wanted to post.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Muushka said:


> OK Groupies. Question.  I bought a string of LCD lights for the balcony at VWL for Christmas.  Is there a plug out there or do I need to bring an extension cord?  We leave for the cruise in 20 days!!!  Not that we are counting or anything..




We had a 2 bedroom last December (oh you are going to love it!) and our crab pot Christmas tree on the balcony   was hooked up to an extension cord through the sliding balcony door.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Groupies, an extension cord to pack it is.

Hey Eliza, did I read you are going on and Adventure next year??  Do tell!!


----------



## eliza61

Yep,
 for some reason known only to God, we've signed up for the Wyoming adventure. I think the wilderness thing has gone to our heads.   Which should be a hoot considering my entire clan are "city folk".  I mean I'm the gal who was devastated 2 years ago when I found out chickens did not lay eggs by the dozen (who knew?) and I think the ability to swear at cab drivers in their native language makes me bilingual.


----------



## kimberh

eliza61 said:


> Yep,
> for some reason known only to God, we've signed up for the Wyoming adventure. I think the wilderness thing has gone to our heads.   Which should be a hoot considering my entire clan are "city folk".  I mean I'm the gal who was devastated 2 years ago when I found out chickens did not lay eggs by the dozen (who knew?) and I think the ability to swear at cab drivers in their native language makes me bilingual.



Help me out here, What is the Wyoming Adventure? I have two VWL contracts, I have never heard of this. We are always up for new things!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Yep,
> for some reason known only to God, we've signed up for the Wyoming adventure. I think the wilderness thing has gone to our heads.   Which should be a hoot considering my entire clan are "city folk".  *I mean I'm the gal who was devastated 2 years ago when I found out chickens did not lay eggs by the dozen (who knew?) and I think the ability to swear at cab drivers in their native language makes me bilingual*.


   You always get a smile out of me!

Sounds like a lot of fun.  Wilderness theme has you roped!
Where can I look up this Wyoming Adventure?   Got me curious now!


----------



## eliza61

kimberh said:


> Help me out here, What is the Wyoming Adventure? I have two VWL contracts, I have never heard of this. We are always up for new things!



Hey Guys,
The Wyoming Adventure is part of the "Adventures by disney" tours.  You can see the entire kit and kaboodle on www.adventuresbydisney.com.  It's a 7 night/8day trip through a couple of national parks.  You start in Jackson hole go to yellowstone and the grand teton.  It's gotten some very good reviews.  The big draw is that you are guided by some pretty knowledgeable locals.  
You can use your points (I know, I know- not the same value) and I haven't researched the price if you did the tour yourself but knowing Disney I can imagine it's probably a bit pricey. They do have a forum here on the dis about it.

This will be our first attempt at it.

Eliza


----------



## bobbiwoz

DIZZNY said:


> It has been quite a long time since I have posted but I felt the need for coming "home" or at least as close to home as I can.  This Thanksgiving Day is different from any others I have had.  I am currently deployed to Iraq and, for the first time, away from family during this holiday.  The holidays are a trying and depressing time for the majority of us here and I have seen it on people's faces all week long.  It is even more trying for many of use due to the lengthened deployment of 15 months so we know we will be doing the same thing next year.  But, this is a day to be thankful and I am trying to focus on that.  So, here are some of the things I am thankful for:
> 
> 1.The freedom to go to religious services of my choice
> 2.My beautiful and healthy daughters, Emily and Alexis
> 3.My incredible husband of 16 years, Rich, who is truly the best daddy in the world
> 4.My mother, step dad, brothers, sisters, in-laws, and all the other family members and friends all over the country and world.
> 5.The health of all my family members and especially for my mother-in-law who is a ALL/AML survivor x 3 years.  Every day is a blessing.
> 6.Internet and the ability to stay in contact with my family through webcam
> 7.Being stationed at a relatively safe post
> 8.Comfortable living quarters
> 9.Running water
> 10.A bathroom "in" my living quarters
> 11.Great eating facility and gym on my post
> 12.My bicycle so I don't have to depend on the bus system on the post
> 13. Knowing I only have to spend one more Thanksgiving in Iraq
> 14. Freedom to vote
> 15. My fellow soldiers, most of whom are living in much more austere conditions and in more danger on a daily basis than I  - Thank You for your service and sacrifices!
> 
> And, of course, having the ability to afford and go to Disney World yearly and to the disboards for just being another way of feeling like I am at "home."
> 
> Thank you!



I shared your post with my family when we were around our Thanksgiving table.  THANK YOU!
Bobbi


----------



## DVC Mike

eliza61 said:


> Hey Guys,
> The Wyoming Adventure is part of the "Adventures by disney" tours. You can see the entire kit and kaboodle on www.adventuresbydisney.com.
> 
> You can use your points (I know, I know- not the same value) and I haven't researched the price if you did the tour yourself but knowing Disney I can imagine it's probably a bit pricey. They do have a forum here on the dis about it.


 
I've heard nothing but great things about Adventures By Disney. My wife wants us to book one of the Italy tours in 2009. But looking at the point charts, even during the value season, it would use up a full year's worth of points for just one ABD trip. No way am I going to give up WDW for a whole year!

It is a bit pricey, but everyone who's taken an ABD tour that I've talked to so far highly recommends it and says it is worth it. Guess I need to start saving to pay cash...


----------



## 50 years Too!

I just have to comment, DVC Mike, I am envious of all your upcoming trips!

Deb


----------



## DVC Mike

50 years Too! said:


> I just have to comment, DVC Mike, I am envious of all your upcoming trips!
> Deb


 
The one I am looking forward to the most is Dec 2008 at VWL. We've never stayed at VWL during December (although we always visit WL that time of year).


----------



## wildernessDad

I have a question concerning luggage tags.

Animal Kingdom Lodge sells some really nice luggage tags.  I know because we purchased four the last time that we were there.

Are there any luggage tags available for Wilderness Lodge?


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question concerning luggage tags.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge sells some really nice luggage tags.  I know because we purchased four the last time that we were there.
> 
> Are there any luggage tags available for Wilderness Lodge?



I don't recall ever seeing them in the Mercantile store at WL.  But I must admit I never looked for them.  Sorry...I'm not really helping!


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question concerning luggage tags.
> 
> Animal Kingdom Lodge sells some really nice luggage tags.  I know because we purchased four the last time that we were there.
> 
> Are there any luggage tags available for Wilderness Lodge?


Yes they do.  Are you talking about the ones that are kinda 3D rubberlike with the hotel logo?


----------



## wildernessDad

Duckfan-in-Chicago said:


> Yes they do.  Are you talking about the ones that are kinda 3D rubberlike with the hotel logo?



Yes, I am! They have those at the Mercantile?


----------



## Happydinks

Hey groupies-

This time tomorrow - we'll be at the Lodge!   I'm almost 100% again - and Bob's grateful.  I understand that the decorations are SPECTACULAR at the Lodge this year - so am looking foward to the stay (this according to our favorite bartender/friend at the Lodge - Diana).  

Hope everyone who's visiting during the holidays - has a great time! 

Leslie


----------



## wildernessDad

Happydinks said:


> Hey groupies-
> 
> This time tomorrow - we'll be at the Lodge!   I'm almost 100% again - and Bob's grateful.  I understand that the decorations are SPECTACULAR at the Lodge this year - so am looking foward to the stay (this according to our favorite bartender/friend at the Lodge - Diana).
> 
> Hope everyone who's visiting during the holidays - has a great time!
> 
> Leslie



I hope that you have a great stay at the Lodge!  We'll be there in a little 17 days!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Trails Happy Dinks!

Have a wonderful time and be sure to let us know how much you enjoyed our beloved Wilderness Lodge at the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## lisaviolet

Happydinks said:


> Hey groupies-
> 
> This time tomorrow - we'll be at the Lodge!   I'm almost 100% again - and Bob's grateful.  I understand that the decorations are SPECTACULAR at the Lodge this year - so am looking foward to the stay (this according to our favorite bartender/friend at the Lodge - Diana).
> 
> Hope everyone who's visiting during the holidays - has a great time!
> 
> Leslie



So excited for you.  Have a wonderful time.

Lisa


----------



## lisaviolet

wildernessDad said:


> We'll be there in a little 17 days!



Envious.  Have fun wildernessDad!!

Lisa


----------



## blossomz

Happydinks and wildernessDad...please think of us groupies wishing we were there...take lots of photos!!  Have a great trip..


----------



## Granny

Well, Thanksgiving has come and gone so it's time to start decorating the Groupies thread!   








There....that looks nice!  


To all who are heading to WDW for a visit, please have a wonderful and safe journey and stay.  Don't forget to rub Humphrey's nose for the rest of us, and make sure you tell us all about it (with pictures) when you get back!!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Granny!  That does look nice.  Good job.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hey ya'll! Just bee-boppin' in to say hi.

Anyone at the Lodge recently know if the rooms have DVD players now instead of the VCRs? Trying to figure out what to ship in the Christmas box. 

Thanks!


----------



## Muushka

DVD!  And their movie collection is much improved since the VCR days!  

Hey, aren't we going to be there the same time?


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there Groupies!

I've got a question for you.  I have heard that you can influence which room you are assigned if you fax your request to the "room assigner" at the Wilderness Lodge one week before your arrival.  Is this true, or are the requests we make to member services our only avenue for influencing room assignments?

If this mythical room assigner does exist, do any of you have the fax number to reach him/her?  

I'm so jealous of those of you who are VWL-bound this coming month!  
Have a fabulous trip, and don't forget to post photos for those of us reading from elsewhere!  Be sure to see that Cinderella castle at night.  Rumor has it that it is gorgeous this year.  Here is a link with some recent photos of it.

www.allearsnet.com/blogs/lindamac/2007/11/first_look_at_cinderellas_cast_1.html

Thanks for any advice you may have regarding room assignments.

Jill


----------



## 50 years Too!

So glad you are feeling better Leslie.  Have a fantastic time.
Lots of pics please!

Deb


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> I've got a question for you.  I have heard that you can influence which room you are assigned if you fax your request to the "room assigner" at the Wilderness Lodge one week before your arrival.  Is this true, or are the requests we make to member services our only avenue for influencing room assignments?
> 
> If this mythical room assigner does exist, do any of you have the fax number to reach him/her?



Jill...DVC rooms don't work the same way as the resort rooms.  In fact, Disney has come out and flat out said that there is no point in calling or faxing room assignments for DVC rooms.

Just make the request through MS.  We've found that they will try to meet the requests, but are always aware that they are just requests.  The nice thing is that most of the rooms at VWL have the same view....trees!  Of course, this fits perfectly with the theming.

VWL rooms do seem to be pre-assigned (as opposed to other resorts like OKW that will use a "room ready" philosophy at check in).  So put your request in and take your chances.  Good luck!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Is the villa pool opened now?  I hope so! 

Bobbi


----------



## keliblue

I'll be there is 11 days    staying at the cabins this trip and will be making the trek over to the lodge daily I'm sure


----------



## vwlvette

bobbiwoz said:


> Is the villa pool opened now?  I hope so!
> 
> Bobbi



Yes it is, It was opened on about the 11/12, We were some of the first swimmers!!!!  Now I am getting depressed, Have to wait till 11/4/08 for my next visit to our beloved lodge.

Have a great time all of you that are on your way down for the holidays, the Castle does look incredible, In fact I am using it in our Christmas Picture with the kids.


----------



## Muushka

vwlvette said:


> Yes it is, It was opened on about the 11/12, We were some of the first swimmers!!!!  Now I am getting depressed, Have to wait till 11/4/08 for my next visit to our beloved lodge.
> 
> Have a great time all of you that are on your way down for the holidays, the Castle does look incredible, In fact I am using it in our Christmas Picture with the kids.




I'm sorry for your depression, it is understandable. 

Now, how is the construction coming along?  Still working at it?


----------



## rwcmath

vwlvette said:


> Yes it is, It was opened on about the 11/12, We were some of the first swimmers!!!!  Now I am getting depressed, Have to wait till 11/4/08 for my next visit to our beloved lodge.
> 
> Have a great time all of you that are on your way down for the holidays, the Castle does look incredible, In fact I am using it in our Christmas Picture with the kids.



Great news!


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Muushka said:


> DVD!  And their movie collection is much improved since the VCR days!
> 
> Hey, aren't we going to be there the same time?



Yepper! We're checking in on the 20th.


----------



## Muushka

I am going to try to put the lime green Mickey ears on our door with, of course, Mr and Mrs Muushka.  

Stop on by!


----------



## vwlvette

The construction was going well at our lodge, There are lift tracks on the grass, I am sure that will be taken care of. The walkway from the lodge to the villas was getting a new stain job, the part that was done looked great! 

I'm getting home sick!!!!!!


----------



## vwlvette

Thought I would mention this to my groupie buddies!

We had an issue at check in where we were over charged for 2 dining plans, This took two visits to the front desk and about an hour and a half of my vacation time to deal with. They finally did clear it up and credited our credit card, If my mother didn't notice the extra credits on the dining plan we would never had noticed, we spend way too much money on our trips!!! anyway, the front desk on the night before check out finally got it right, they told me that they would send something to the room (Had 3 rooms, 1 twobed & 2 Studios) I told them I was not looking for that just wanted the charge to be correct, that was on 11/13, fast forwarding to yesterday, DW tells me there is a box from Disney out front for me, wnated to know what seceret item I purchased for her, I was bewildered, so we opened the box, to our surprise it was a Mickey shaped basket full of goodies, with a note from the front desk at our beloved lodge, somehow Disney finds ways to make things right, We were not displeased just wanted to be charged the correct amount, Got to love that Disney Spirit!!!


----------



## beachwarmer

Hi Groupies.....

I posted way back at the beginning of the thread but only lurked since.  We leave in a few days for our first vist home to VWL and was hoping that the resident experts could help answer a few questions.

We will be going to MK on Christmas morning. It is my DD's fifth birthday and as is our tradition she goes to CRT to celebrate.  I know we need to get there around 6:30 am for a 7 am openning.  Would I be correct in assuming we need to grab the direct to MK bus?  I am assuming the boat does not start operating that early.

We have done Christmas morning in the MK a couple of times and know how crazy it is.  We are looking forward to escaping back to the VWL this time.  Are there any special Christmas events at the lodge we should not miss?

Thanks for all the great info you guys have shared in this thread.


----------



## MaryJ

beachwarmer said:


> Hi Groupies.....
> 
> I posted way back at the beginning of the thread but only lurked since.  We leave in a few days for our first vist home to VWL and was hoping that the resident experts could help answer a few questions.
> 
> We will be going to MK on Christmas morning. It is my DD's fifth birthday and as is our tradition she goes to CRT to celebrate.  I know we need to get there around 6:30 am for a 7 am openning.  Would I be correct in assuming we need to grab the direct to MK bus?  I am assuming the boat does not start operating that early.
> 
> We have done Christmas morning in the MK a couple of times and know how crazy it is.  We are looking forward to escaping back to the VWL this time.  Are there any special Christmas events at the lodge we should not miss?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info you guys have shared in this thread.


I don't know if there are any special Christmas events at the lodge, but I can answer your question about early transportation.  We went to the Crystal Palace for breakfast on my birthday last month, and yes, you will need to take the bus.  The boats do not start to run until 1/2 hour before the park opens.  Have fun and an early Happy Birthday to your DD!


----------



## eliza61

vwlvette said:


> Thought I would mention this to my groupie buddies!
> 
> We had an issue at check in where we were over charged for 2 dining plans, This took two visits to the front desk and about an hour and a half of my vacation time to deal with. They finally did clear it up and credited our credit card, If my mother didn't notice the extra credits on the dining plan we would never had noticed, we spend way too much money on our trips!!! anyway, the front desk on the night before check out finally got it right, they told me that they would send something to the room (Had 3 rooms, 1 twobed & 2 Studios) I told them I was not looking for that just wanted the charge to be correct, that was on 11/13, fast forwarding to yesterday, DW tells me there is a box from Disney out front for me, wnated to know what seceret item I purchased for her, I was bewildered, so we opened the box, to our surprise it was a Mickey shaped basket full of goodies, with a note from the front desk at our beloved lodge, somehow Disney finds ways to make things right, We were not displeased just wanted to be charged the correct amount, Got to love that Disney Spirit!!!



Glad to hear the pixie dust was flying.


----------



## jimmytammy

Have a great trip!


----------



## beachwarmer

MaryJ said:


> I don't know if there are any special Christmas events at the lodge, but I can answer your question about early transportation.  We went to the Crystal Palace for breakfast on my birthday last month, and yes, you will need to take the bus.  The boats do not start to run until 1/2 hour before the park opens.  Have fun and an early Happy Birthday to your DD!



Thanks for the information.  I had a dream about standing on the dock at the WL waiting so long the MK was full on Christmas morning and we could not get in.




jimmytammy said:


> Have a great trip!



Thanks.  We are very much looking forward to our first Christmas there.


----------



## beachwarmer

I found this posted on another tread and was wondering if anyone who has just gotten back can confirm these new routes.

Thanks.



There are new boat routes:

Please note the following changes in WDW Watercraft operations on 7 Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake. The WDW Watercraft boat routes to the WL and FWC from the MK have changed effective 11/16/07. Boats to the WL and FWC leave for the World Cruise dock (center dock) at the MK. They now are as follows 

The WL is now serviced by 2 Motor Cruisers (RED FLAG) and begin running each day at 0830 and terminate operations about 1 hour after the MK closes. These 2 boats run only between the MK and the WL.

The FWC is now serviced by 1 motor cruiser and 1 motor launch (GREEN FLAG) running each day from 0830 until about 1 hour after the MK closes. These boats run only between the MK and the FWC.

The 2 Motor Launches (BLUE FLAG) on Bay Lake serving the CR, WL and the FWC begin service at 0645 daily. They both run clockwise until 3 p.m. and then reverse direction at 3 p.m. These launches run until 2330.

***NOTE: If you want to go to the GF/Poly from the WL, CR or FWC by boat, you will have to go to the MK and then get the Gold flag (MK->Poly/GF) launch. In addition, there is no boat that goes directly from the CR to the MK, GF or Poly. Additional boats may be added to the Gold, Green, Red and Blue routes during periods of exceptionally high demand - like at heavy MK closings - to alleviate the guest lines at the docks. Additionally for all motor launches, strollers must be folded prior to boarding and ECVs cannot be accommodated on motor launches under any circumstances.


----------



## BlueFairy

beachwarmer said:


> I found this posted on another tread and was wondering if anyone who has just gotten back can confirm these new routes.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There are new boat routes:
> 
> Please note the following changes in WDW Watercraft operations on 7 Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake. The WDW Watercraft boat routes to the WL and FWC from the MK have changed effective 11/16/07. Boats to the WL and FWC leave for the World Cruise dock (center dock) at the MK. They now are as follows
> 
> The WL is now serviced by 2 Motor Cruisers (RED FLAG) and begin running each day at 0830 and terminate operations about 1 hour after the MK closes. These 2 boats run only between the MK and the WL.
> 
> The FWC is now serviced by 1 motor cruiser and 1 motor launch (GREEN FLAG) running each day from 0830 until about 1 hour after the MK closes. These boats run only between the MK and the FWC.
> 
> The 2 Motor Launches (BLUE FLAG) on Bay Lake serving the CR, WL and the FWC begin service at 0645 daily. They both run clockwise until 3 p.m. and then reverse direction at 3 p.m. These launches run until 2330.
> 
> ***NOTE: If you want to go to the GF/Poly from the WL, CR or FWC by boat, you will have to go to the MK and then get the Gold flag (MK->Poly/GF) launch. In addition, there is no boat that goes directly from the CR to the MK, GF or Poly. Additional boats may be added to the Gold, Green, Red and Blue routes during periods of exceptionally high demand - like at heavy MK closings - to alleviate the guest lines at the docks. Additionally for all motor launches, strollers must be folded prior to boarding and ECVs cannot be accommodated on motor launches under any circumstances.



Thanks for the heads up.  We're leaving tomorrow.  I'll try to report back.  I would have been very confused, but this sounds simpler than the prior options.


----------



## Muushka

vwlvette said:


> Thought I would mention this to my groupie buddies!
> 
> We had an issue at check in where we were over charged for 2 dining plans, This took two visits to the front desk and about an hour and a half of my vacation time to deal with. They finally did clear it up and credited our credit card, If my mother didn't notice the extra credits on the dining plan we would never had noticed, we spend way too much money on our trips!!! anyway, the front desk on the night before check out finally got it right, they told me that they would send something to the room (Had 3 rooms, 1 twobed & 2 Studios) I told them I was not looking for that just wanted the charge to be correct, that was on 11/13, fast forwarding to yesterday, DW tells me there is a box from Disney out front for me, wnated to know what seceret item I purchased for her, I was bewildered, so we opened the box, to our surprise it was a Mickey shaped basket full of goodies, with a note from the front desk at our beloved lodge, somehow Disney finds ways to make things right, We were not displeased just wanted to be charged the correct amount, Got to love that Disney Spirit!!!



vwlvette, that was so nice of you to not expect some pixie dust and sweet that WL dusted you.  A great story, thanks for sharing.



beachwarmer said:


> Hi Groupies.....
> 
> I posted way back at the beginning of the thread but only lurked since.  We leave in a few days for our first vist home to VWL and was hoping that the resident experts could help answer a few questions.
> 
> We will be going to MK on Christmas morning. It is my DD's fifth birthday and as is our tradition she goes to CRT to celebrate.  I know we need to get there around 6:30 am for a 7 am openning.  Would I be correct in assuming we need to grab the direct to MK bus?  I am assuming the boat does not start operating that early.
> 
> We have done Christmas morning in the MK a couple of times and know how crazy it is.  We are looking forward to escaping back to the VWL this time.  Are there any special Christmas events at the lodge we should not miss?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info you guys have shared in this thread.



beachwarmer, are you a closet Groupie??  Lurking, on this thread!  Glad to see you and wonder if you would like to grab a Groupie Moose?  It would look really really good on you!

We will be at VWL the same time that you are.  This is our first "official Christmas Day" time at VWL.  We are also wanting to know all the goings on.  Years ago at WL (for the big day) we were there.  I remember Mickey and Minnie came for a visit in their Christmas outfits.  And I remember several choral groups and hand bell ringers performing.  I also remember that we visited GF that day and they had even better goings on.  Big orchastral type stuff and lots of big choirs.  We will stop by each of the lobbies and pick up their schedules and bounce around from hotel to hotel on the Monorail.

I hope to see you here on the Groupie thread and that you have a magical Christmas at VWL .


----------



## beachwarmer

Muushka

Thanks for the warm welcome.  I would love a Groupie Moose...as soon as i figure out how to add it I will.

I am starting to panic now as we are leaving on 12/10 and I have never packed for a 19 day trip before.  All the cloths and a five year old's Santa and birthday presents is proving to be quite a challenge.   I think I will actually have to do the laundry on vacation.  I could always just buy new cloth there...a trip to the outlets is always fun.

Maybe we will see you at Lodge.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, 19 days on vacation!  How many days at VWL?  You are going to have fun fun fun!!

I usually wear a baseball cap with at beltie cow (a cow that looks like an oreo cookie) on it, if you see me (middle aged childlike female) say hi!  And we will have the lime green Mickey head on our VWL door.  Come on by!


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

We just got back yesterday from a stay that included time at AKV, SSR, but mostly VWL.

The boat was a direct route to the MK with no stop at FW.  The only problem was the sign on the dock was the old sign and didn't mention a red flag.  Until just now, I thought it might have been a temp thing because the Thanksgiving crowds were so big.

I was one of the people thinking of maybe replacing my VWL points with Contemp points for the ease of getting to the MK and the extra years.  I can pretty much say after this stay it ain't going to happen.  It takes a little longer by boat, but being a DVC member means never having to rush.  We like the boat ride anyway.


----------



## Muushka

The Tag Fairy said:


>



Does everyone remember this???   Our beloved Tag Fairy bestowed our official insignia.

Anywhoo, I dug it up because I am going to hang it on our door at VWl.  I may be slow, but I never noticed the Mickey ears hanging off of the Moose's antler!  It is very clear when blown up!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Here's a big Moose Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and a very Happy Holidays to all the new Groupies who have joined us!

BlueFairy & beachwarmer - Thanks for joining us and I hope your trips are extra magical! Please take plenty of pictures and be sure to post them when you get home.  We'd love to hear trip reports too!   

Duckfan - I don't think I could ever part with any VWL points either, so I'm really happy to hear that you'll still be a Groupie!  We love the relaxing boat ride to the MK.  To us, VWL is all about relaxing.

Okay my Groupie buddies, where are ya'all getting your little holiday smilies that I keep seeing that say things like "I've been frosted" etc...  

You know it would be really fun to have a VWL holiday smiley that we could all to use to spread some VWL cheer that says "I've been moosed by a VWL Groupie"  Maybe a moose with a stocking over an antler or something.

Ohhhhhhh Tag Fairy....Where fore art thou???????!!!!!!  We need your awesome artistic talents again!!!


----------



## Muushka

> Maybe a moose with a stocking over an antler or something.



How about this moose with a wreath over his antler??
I stole it!  Shhhhh, don't tell anyone.....






*Want him??  You can say a VWL groupie stole him just for you!*


----------



## loribell

Thought you guys might enjoy this. Sorry it's a little blurry:






A desert moose from Le Cellier


----------



## beachwarmer

Muushka said:


> Wow, 19 days on vacation!  How many days at VWL?  You are going to have fun fun fun!!
> 
> I usually wear a baseball cap with at beltie cow (a cow that looks like an oreo cookie) on it, if you see me (middle aged childlike female) say hi!  And we will have the lime green Mickey head on our VWL door.  Come on by!



We are at VWL for 12 days, Dec 17 - 28 and are at Pop Century for the first seven, Dec 10-16.  I added the Pop on to the trip back in October when I got a great AP rate and found out my daughter was at school (Kindergarten)only two days a week and every other Friday. 

It has snowed every day here for the past week and I am ready to get to Florida.  I will keep an eye out for your cow hat to say hello.  I will be with a blond little girl who will probably be dresses as a princess most of the time...


----------



## Muushka

beachwarmer said:


> We are at VWL for 12 days, Dec 17 - 28 and are at Pop Century for the first seven, Dec 10-16.  I added the Pop on to the trip back in October when I got a great AP rate and found out my daughter was at school (Kindergarten)only two days a week and every other Friday.
> 
> It has snowed every day here for the past week and I am ready to get to Florida.  I will keep an eye out for your cow hat to say hello.  I will be with a blond little girl who will probably be dresses as a princess most of the time...



I'll be looking for you!  Keep warm!


----------



## Muushka

Loribell, looks tasty!


----------



## Muushka

Question:  Are the doors at VWL metal (to the villas)?


----------



## MaryJ

Muushka said:


> Question:  Are the doors at VWL metal (to the villas)?



I'm pretty sure that they're wooden.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Hey there my moosetacular fellow Groupies!

Muushka and I have been working on a little Groupie present for everyone.  Whenver you feel like spreading a little Moose Love, just grab the image below and "moose" someone with this for the holidays.  

Hope you have as much fun with this as Muushka and I had creating it!

Enjoy!


----------



## Muushka

I just offered opinions, our founder did all the work.


----------



## loribell

Love it. I gotta go spread it to some of my other buddies! And of course ad him to my siggie!


----------



## 2Princes2Princesses

The villa doors are definitely wooden.  We took some magnetic signs and found that out.  

Anyway, just wanted to pop on this thread and gush about VWL.  We had our first stay there last week.  Nothing but good things to say about the resort.  We just LOVED it.  

I think I would be doing the same as I did last fall (stayed at BWV and loved it so much I bought a contract the day we came home!), but we just added on at AKV, so I can't buy into VWL right now.   

However, we are waiting on the CRV, but are now thinking we may skip it and just make VWL our next add-on.  We took the boat over there one morning and just did not like the atmosphere as much as we did at the WL. 

Our stay was just so terrific....the only negative thing that was said the entire trip was "wow it is FREEZING in here" when we were waiting for the elevator on the 3rd floor.  Great service, beautiful resort, friendly staff, nice rooms....VWL gets an A+ from us!


----------



## jimmytammy

2Princes2Princesses said:


> The villa doors are definitely wooden.  We took some magnetic signs and found that out.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to pop on this thread and gush about VWL.  We had our first stay there last week.  Nothing but good things to say about the resort.  We just LOVED it.
> 
> I think I would be doing the same as I did last fall (stayed at BWV and loved it so much I bought a contract the day we came home!), but we just added on at AKV, so I can't buy into VWL right now.
> 
> However, we are waiting on the CRV, but are now thinking we may skip it and just make VWL our next add-on.  We took the boat over there one morning and just did not like the atmosphere as much as we did at the WL.
> 
> Our stay was just so terrific....the only negative thing that was said the entire trip was "wow it is FREEZING in here" when we were waiting for the elevator on the 3rd floor.  Great service, beautiful resort, friendly staff, nice rooms....VWL gets an A+ from us!



Glad to hear you enjoyed it!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good morning!  What a great present, to be moosed! diznyfanatic and Muushka, thank you!

We'll be home at VWL on Sunday!

Bobbi


----------



## Granny

2Princes2Princesses said:


> VWL gets an A+ from us!



Well frankly, that's little lower grade than most of us Groupies would give to VWL.   

Still, glad to see you thoroughly enjoyed VWL!  

And I noticed this morning that we all missed an important date a few days ago.....this thread celebrated its 1 year anniversary on November 22 and we forgot!   Okay, I forgot anyway.  

So here's a little belated anniversary moose, courtesy of Loribell:


----------



## beachwarmer

Thanks for the moose diznyfanatic and Muushka.  It was a wonderful surprise this morning. 

It's a Snow Day here in eastern ontario with all the school buses cancelled and snow still falling until tomorrow.  It sure is hard pack for Orlando when I have forgotten what it is like to go out side without six or seven layers of cloths on.

Where have you all found to be the best, most reliable weather forcast for Orlando?.....besides stepping outside when there.


----------



## Muushka

beachwarmer said:


> Thanks for the moose diznyfanatic and Muushka.  It was a wonderful surprise this morning.
> 
> It's a Snow Day here in eastern ontario with all the school buses cancelled and snow still falling until tomorrow.  It sure is hard pack for Orlando when I have forgotten what it is like to go out side without six or seven layers of cloths on.
> 
> Where have you all found to be the best, most reliable weather forcast for Orlando?.....besides stepping outside when there.



Good morning  .  diznyfanatic worked very hard on that graphic, didn't she!

I usually just google the weather for Orlando, not sure if anyone else has any tips.


----------



## loribell

Try this: http://www.wunderground.com/US/FL/Orlando.html


----------



## blossomz

Hi fellow moosers!  I wish I knew how to create those wonderful animated smilies..but alas..I do not.  So...I want to wish everyone a happy Channukah!  The first night/candle is tonight!


----------



## Tarheel Tink

Thanks for moosing me Muushka!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Channukah to you and all of our fellow groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Tarheel Tink said:


> Thanks for moosing me Muushka!


You are welcome!  Looks great!


----------



## lodgeloafer

diznyfanatic and Muushka 
Thanks for moosing me. You both made my day.  We are heading out to the Lodge in 7 more days.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hello friends,

Ok, I finally can't take it anymore!  After reading so many great accounts of our lodge at Christmas time, we have decided we need to include a trip to VWL next December.    Can't wait!!!!   How hard is it to get a studio or two during the first two weeks of December if you call at 11 months out?  Should I call day by day or wait and make the whole reservation at once?

I want to see that gorgeous Christmas tree in the lobby first hand!

Jill

PS.  Thanks Diznyfanatic for my moose!


----------



## ammo

DD 6.5 is sick tonight, and we just got up to change her bedding for the second time.  So what else would you do in the middle of the night but check the Groupies thread?  Lo and behold, Diz and Muushka helped out the TF and gave us a holiday pic -- thanks for the good cheer!

Jill -- I am not a hardcore day-by-day caller and have never had a problem getting the reservations we want.  I always wait until I can make one call for the entire trip.  Maybe we have been fortunate, but I get the impression that day-by-day is most necessary for scarce rooms, such as the Grand Villas, or when you want to ensure a group of rooms for a large party.  But it certainly can't hurt to call as soon as possible.  Good luck -- I can't believe it's getting to be time to plan for next year's holiday reservations!


----------



## keliblue

Tarheel Tink said:


> Thanks for moosing me Muushka!


 
DITTO.. THANKS MUUSHKA  



cheer4bison said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Ok, I finally can't take it anymore! After reading so many great accounts of our lodge at Christmas time, we have decided we need to include a trip to VWL next December.  Can't wait!!!! How hard is it to get a studio or two during the first two weeks of December if you call at 11 months out? Should I call day by day or wait and make the whole reservation at once?
> 
> I want to see that gorgeous Christmas tree in the lobby first hand!
> 
> Jill
> 
> PS. Thanks Diznyfanatic for my moose!


 
I'm with ya Jill,

I am going to be booking at the same time as you.. I am going to do day by day and not take a chance


----------



## bobbiwoz

2 years ago, maybe 3, we did a resale add on at VWL, and I didn't have enough points to book in January studios for our friends who would be joining us that December.  I am happy to say that when I did call at 10 1/2 months out there were still studios.  So, I would call day by day, but luckily, at least that year, they didn't run out of studios THAT early!

Our DFriends loved VWL so very much. It was their first trip to WDW ever...we hope for a return trip for them in '09. It was going to be '08, but we've run out of points,and vacation time for DH.

Bobbi


----------



## lisah0711

Thanks diznyfanatic for the moose!  Can't wait until my first trip home next month.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks to Diznyfanatic for my moose as well!  Happy Holidays all!  We had a perfect couple of inches of snow today and it is beautiful outside tonight!  The only thing that would make it more perfect is if we were spending "winter at the villas" as the picture says!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Happy Channukah to you and all of our fellow groupies!



 Just dreaming about WL after having the same arguement with "Rizzo the Rat" 16, about why he is not going to use our points for his 17th birthday party at wdw with 40 of his closet friends. This would only be the 101st time.   To all my fellow mooosers who are celebrating Channukah, isn't there a Jewish prayer for the dead?  Does it work if some one's about to be dead?  Would it be tacky to say it while your choking the life out of said person   

Moose dust, I need moose dust


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Just dreaming about WL after having the same arguement with "Rizzo the Rat" 16, about why he is not going to use our points for his 17th birthday party at wdw with 40 of his closet friends. This would only be the 101st time.   To all my fellow mooosers who are celebrating Channukah, isn't there a Jewish prayer for the dead?  Does it work if some one's about to be dead?  Would it be tacky to say it while your choking the life out of said person
> 
> Moose dust, I need moose dust



I laughed so hard I almost need a puff of my inhaler!!
I'll stand up for you in a court of law if need be.


----------



## jimmytammy

eliza61 said:


> Just dreaming about WL after having the same arguement with "Rizzo the Rat" 16, about why he is not going to use our points for his 17th birthday party at wdw with 40 of his closet friends. This would only be the 101st time.   To all my fellow mooosers who are celebrating Channukah, isn't there a Jewish prayer for the dead?  Does it work if some one's about to be dead?  Would it be tacky to say it while your choking the life out of said person
> 
> Moose dust, I need moose dust


    

Moose Dust blowing your way!!


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Just dreaming about WL after having the same arguement with "Rizzo the Rat" 16, about why he is not going to use our points for his 17th birthday party at wdw with 40 of his closet friends.


Closet friends?  Would that be like Sully and Mike?   




> This would only be the 101st time.   To all my fellow mooosers who are celebrating Channukah, isn't there a Jewish prayer for the dead?  Does it work if some one's about to be dead?  Would it be tacky to say it while your choking the life out of said person



Eliza...I must confess that sometimes I do worry about you!  



> Moose dust, I need moose dust



One Moose Dust dance, coming up!


----------



## Muushka

This story has a great ending!

I am almost embarrassed (OK, I AM embarrassed) to admit this, but here goes.

We (OK, I) are (am) pretty point frugal.  But we do splurge with a 1 BR for the 2 of us, but no weekends.  So for this Christmas, after the reviving with CPR when I saw the point requirements, we decided to split the stay for a 1 BR first leg and a studio, second leg (2+2 nights, dining plan for just the first 2 nights).  Then I realized how dumb that was, to be 'homeless' on Christmas day .  So about 2 weeks ago we got on the waitlist for a 1 BR for the whole 4 nights and it came through yesterday!  I just called today, knowing that it was stupid to even call and it came through!!!

Now we have to scramble for dinner reservations!!!But that is a great problem!


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks to diznyfanatic for the moose!

10 days and 2 hours approximately until I step into the heaven that is WL!

I'm buying a WL t-shirt for a coworker's DW.  He gave me the info today.  They were down there earlier this year and she wanted this shirt.  Now she'll have it!  I definitely want those luggage tags if they are available!  Looks like the first 2 days are going to be in the low 60's.  It's still too early to tell for sure, but the rest of the week, the week before Christmas, is going to be in the 70's it appears.  I can almost taste it, it's so close!  We're going to eat at Artist Point and I want to stop into the Territory Lounge for a look around and a drink.  More later.  See you, mooseheads!


----------



## beachwarmer

Muushka said:


> Now we have to scramble for dinner reservations!!!But that is a great problem!



They just openned up a lot more dining times for the week of Christmas.  You might have to eat early 4-5 but they did have some open when I called yesterday.  I actually got an 'Ohana dinner reservation (against my better judgement) for Christmas week last night. Good luck!


----------



## Muushka

I do not play the lottery, but if I did, today would be the day!

I just got Tier 1 for Hoop Dee Doo for Dec 26 at 9:30!

Cleaned up those pesky 4 TS in one swipe!  I did it years ago but my husband has never done it.  Now he can check it off of his list! 

Thanks for the tips beachwarmer!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I do not play the lottery, but if I did, today would be the day!
> 
> I just got Tier 1 for Hoop Dee Doo for Dec 26 at 9:30!
> 
> Cleaned up those pesky 4 TS in one swipe!  I did it years ago but my husband has never done it.  Now he can check it off of his list!
> 
> Thanks for the tips beachwarmer!


Hey powerball is up to $26 million.  Think of all the points you could get with that much moose droppings.  
Our first trip to WDW we stayed at Ft. Wilderness and did the hoop Dee Doo
Corny, slapstick humor, what's not to like!


----------



## lenshanem

Need help again with running at VWL.  

I'm finally getting around to making some plans for our NYE trip based around our ADRs I made a million years back. Looks like I might need to run at night at least once. (I'm training for something.) Any thoughts on this at WL? Is that path between WL and FW lit and if so, would you consider it safe? Would it be better for me to drive over to the Poly or something and run between there and the GF?  

Thanks!


----------



## lenshanem

Also, if we plan on going to the MK for EMH in the morning, but have ressies at Sci-Fi at 12:30 what do you think our best bet is? 

Take the boat over to MK, then the bus to MGM?

Or take the boat to MK and back and then drive over to MGM?

Is there a Studios bus at the front of the MK now or do we still have to go to the TTC to get a bus?


Thanks!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I do not think that the path between FW and VWL is lit.  I had asked once about using a flashlight then and walking to the campfire and I was discouraged from doing so by the CM. 

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

The accuweather report for the week before Christmas has improved! Woo hoo!


----------



## smjj

We were at WDW the week after Thanksgiving and I noticed when taking the boat to FW that it now appears that they run a seperate boat to WL and another to FW and they do not share anymore. Is this ongoing? We use to take the one boat to WL, get off and look around then reboard the next boat and continue on the FW for the HDDMR. I noticed when we were in line at the MK they were directing people to the two different boats and the one for WL then peeled off and stop at WL and we continued on to FW. We are stayin at the VWL this next Feb. and I was just wondering....smjj


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is what happened regarding the boat to FW, WL and MK when we were there the week of Halloween.  The direction of stops changed in the early afternoon.  We got on at the MK one afternoon and asked if we would be stopping at FW, the CM didn't answer until he looked at the time, and explained why. 

Bobbi


----------



## photobob

57 days until our first adult only trip and our first stay at VWL! An early 25th anniversary present to ourselves. Can't wait, obviously we are literally counting the days..


----------



## bobbiwoz

photobob said:


> 57 days until our first adult only trip and our first stay at VWL! An early 25th anniversary present to ourselves. Can't wait, obviously we are literally counting the days..



I don't blame you...you have lots to celebrate!  Congratulations, Happy Anniversary!
Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

I am sure that most if not all of you mooseheads have heard of Gerry Spence, the trial lawyer and log home, no log mansion owner.  Check out some of the pics of it here....  Scroll down the middle tab to see some pics.

http://books.google.com/books?id=-N...sig=ySDzOXkj6Ms_HlRaKTOuZQ2i9aU#PRA1-PA147,M1

Well, it looks like he's putting it up for sale.  It'll only cost you about 35 million.  Check out the following.

http://www.realestatejournal.com/columnists/private/20070917-private.html


----------



## 50 years Too!

My, my I'm gone for a week and all kinds of goings on are happening!
Love all the new siggies, and thanks to Mushka and disnyfanatic for sharing all the cute new ones.  (I vote we make Muushka our official moosemother) 
Welcome to all the new groupies, too!
Anyone going to make an offer on that little cabin in Wyoming? 

Deb


----------



## eliza61

50 years Too! said:


> Anyone going to make an offer on that little cabin in Wyoming?
> 
> Deb



The gang and I are thinking about doing the Wyoming adventure tour by Adventures by disney.  Think ole Gerry would let us rent the bunk house just to get a feel for the place.  I mean, I've got to be sure that the moose (or moosess, what the heck is plural of moose?  miccess) are as cool as the ones we hang out with here and the deals definitely off if they can't dance as well as Granny's moose.

E


----------



## Muushka

photobob said:


> 57 days until our first adult only trip and our first stay at VWL! An early 25th anniversary present to ourselves. Can't wait, obviously we are literally counting the days..



I hope you love our beloved Lodge as much as we groupies do.  And if, when you return, you feel the urge to grab one of our VWL Groupies Sigs, please, help yourself.  And if, by chance, you are overwhelmed at the excitement of the anticipation of your upcoming trip and feel that a Moose on your sig would help you along, by all means, grab one.  We understand. 



eliza61 said:


> The gang and I are thinking about doing the Wyoming adventure tour by Adventures by disney.  Think ole Gerry would let us rent the bunk house just to get a feel for the place.  I mean, I've got to be sure that the moose (or moosess, what the heck is plural of moose?  miccess) are as cool as the ones we hang out with here and the deals definitely off if they can't dance as well as Granny's moose.
> 
> E



I looked that trip up and it looks like it will be so much fun.  I think I may try to get my husband to go somewhere other than WDW scared1: ), a Disney inspired trip would do it (just like DCL got him to cruise!).



50 years Too! said:


> My, my I'm gone for a week and all kinds of goings on are happening!
> Love all the new siggies, and thanks to Mushka and disnyfanatic for sharing all the cute new ones.  (I vote we make Muushka our official moosemother)
> Welcome to all the new groupies, too!
> Anyone going to make an offer on that little cabin in Wyoming?
> 
> Deb



Moosemother?  I'm a child for heaven's sake!


----------



## BlueFairy

beachwarmer said:


> I found this posted on another tread and was wondering if anyone who has just gotten back can confirm these new routes.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> There are new boat routes:
> 
> Please note the following changes in WDW Watercraft operations on 7 Seas Lagoon and Bay Lake. The WDW Watercraft boat routes to the WL and FWC from the MK have changed effective 11/16/07. Boats to the WL and FWC leave for the World Cruise dock (center dock) at the MK. They now are as follows
> 
> The WL is now serviced by 2 Motor Cruisers (RED FLAG) and begin running each day at 0830 and terminate operations about 1 hour after the MK closes. These 2 boats run only between the MK and the WL.
> 
> The FWC is now serviced by 1 motor cruiser and 1 motor launch (GREEN FLAG) running each day from 0830 until about 1 hour after the MK closes. These boats run only between the MK and the FWC.
> 
> The 2 Motor Launches (BLUE FLAG) on Bay Lake serving the CR, WL and the FWC begin service at 0645 daily. They both run clockwise until 3 p.m. and then reverse direction at 3 p.m. These launches run until 2330.
> 
> ***NOTE: If you want to go to the GF/Poly from the WL, CR or FWC by boat, you will have to go to the MK and then get the Gold flag (MK->Poly/GF) launch. In addition, there is no boat that goes directly from the CR to the MK, GF or Poly. Additional boats may be added to the Gold, Green, Red and Blue routes during periods of exceptionally high demand - like at heavy MK closings - to alleviate the guest lines at the docks. Additionally for all motor launches, strollers must be folded prior to boarding and ECVs cannot be accommodated on motor launches under any circumstances.



This is almost correct. Just back last night. Not sure whether it's permanent. The service was smooth and fast. Only ever waited for 5-10 min. The RED flag boats to MK are NOT all cruisers. It seemed that most times it was 1 crusier and 1 small launch from the WL. So if you got the cruiser, no problem. But if you got the smaller boat and had a wheelchair or stroller, it needed folding. Not great at park closing with sleeping kids, but you could always wait for the next boat.
It appeared that the GREEN flag boats for FW/MK were always the larger cruisers. Perhaps due to the large number of retirees at FW this time of year? I know there were complaints about the small boats on the camping board.
We took the BLUE boats to FW one evening and it was a small launch on the trip to and from FW.
We never had to wait for a second boat. The system seems to handle the crowds well for the most part. It did look a bit overloaded at the beginning of a sold out MVMCP evening on Tues.

We stayed at WL, not the villas.  Did use the locker room after checkout and browsed around you beloved villas.  Hopefully we'll get to try it out one day, but I was glad to be in the main lodge so I could visit that beautiful lobby at- will with my coffee.  
The cranes were still up on the exterior of the villas (poolside) early in the week, but I didn't see them on checkout day.  Don't know if they had stopped or moved on to the woods view side.

Sad to be home.


----------



## Happydinks

Good morning Groupies! 

Just back from our 9 days in the world (late last night - thank you Delta for delaying our return) - and have to say - it was a fabulous experience!   Candlelight Processional 2 nights - Neil Patrick Harris (Doogie Howser) and Monique Coleman (HS Musical 2) were the readers - and they were both great.  The beloved Lodge and Villas are stunning with AK a close second.  The Christmas Party was lots of fun (ate too many cookies and drank too much cocoa!).  And the Osborne lights - amazing!  Have to say though - 9 days on the Dining Plan - an awful lot of food!!! Just wanted to check in with you all - now it's out to clean up the yard (and work off the Disney Dining pounds!).

Oh - if anyone who is going and using the Dining Experience Card between now and the end of the year (we did both plans) - check your bill before tipping!  Some of the lounges and restaurants (yes, we consumed a bit of alcohol) - have already switched and are adding back in the 18% - which is the change over officially beginning Jan. 1, 2008!  

Later all!


----------



## loribell

Happydinks - Neil Patrick Harris was the reader at the Candlelight Processional we attended last year. We were very impressed with him. 

Glad you had a great time. Don't you just hate it when the airlines try to put a damper on a terrific trip.


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home Happydinks!  It sounds like you had a great vacation at our beloved.  Tell me, was there still a lot of construction going on at the villas?  And you got to do the CP twice!  Lucky moosie-dogs!  We will be doing 4 days of DDP after a 7 night cruise.  I don't even want to think of the poundage!  Glad it was a good time.  Muush


----------



## Happydinks

Muushka said:


> Welcome home Happydinks!  It sounds like you had a great vacation at our beloved.  Tell me, was there still a lot of construction going on at the villas?  And you got to do the CP twice!  Lucky moosie-dogs!  We will be doing 4 days of DDP after a 7 night cruise.  I don't even want to think of the poundage!  Glad it was a good time.  Muush



Actually, they are painting the Villas - and it goes on every day from 9 to 5.  We didn't check to see when it was going to be completed - but we had a woods view, 1st floor studio - and they were on our side of the building the entire week.

Oh yea - "big" news.  We chatted with Ranger Stan yesterday - and he said that he probably will retire this next year.  His quote "I'll be 80 on May 9th, and I don't want to work until the day my toes are pointed skyward permanently!" 

DDP was great - except we got to the end of the week and had so many snack credits left. On our way out of the lodge we stopped and bought frosted brownies with our credits and transported them across state lines - and through airport security!


----------



## wildernessDad

Looks like the weather the week before Xmas is somewhat iffy at this moment.  Ponchos may be in order or may not.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the VWL construction update, HD.

Say, WD, does that weather forecast apply to the Caribbean also?


----------



## 50 years Too!

Welcome back Happydinks.  Glad you had a great time.
Any pictures coming soon?

Deb


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> I don't even want to think of the poundage!  Glad it was a good time.  Muush


Cruise food and holiday food are automatically zero calories.  Some kind of Santa Claus-clause.  Have a egg nog for me.



Happydinks said:


> Oh yea - "big" news.  We chatted with Ranger Stan yesterday - and he said that he probably will retire this next year.  His quote "I'll be 80 on May 9th, and I don't want to work until the day my toes are pointed skyward permanently!"


Welcome back Happy dinks.  While Ranger Stan will seriously be missed, glad to hear he is looking forward to retiring.  I'm looking forward to that too, I've only got about 5,575 more days to go!


Wilderness Dad are you heading down to the lodge for the holidays?


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Wilderness Dad are you heading down to the lodge for the holidays?



We'll be there the week before Christmas week.  Looks like there may be some rain.  Weather is still very unpredictable.  Will bring ponchos anyway.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Cruise food and holiday food are automatically zero calories.  Some kind of Santa Claus-clause.  Have a egg nog for me.
> 
> 
> Welcome back Happy dinks.  While Ranger Stan will seriously be missed, glad to hear he is looking forward to retiring.  I'm looking forward to that too, I've only got about 5,575 more days to go!
> 
> 
> Wilderness Dad are you heading down to the lodge for the holidays?



Thanks Eliza, I knew I could count on you  .
So, is that an eggnog with or without??


----------



## lodgeloafer

Well only 2 more sleeps and heading to the Lodge.  I'll give you a construction update we we arrive.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks LL!  Have a great trip.  Will you still be there on the 23rd?


----------



## blossomz

Ooh...how I wish I was heading down to the Lodge too...Hope everyone has a great time and I'll be waiting for some pics and reports back here in the cold!


----------



## lodgeloafer

Thanks LL!  Have a great trip.  Will you still be there on the 23rd?


Wish we could,  will be leaving on the 19th.


----------



## Muushka

At least you will escape before the crowds get HUGE.


----------



## vwlvette

Booked our annual November trip yesterday!!! 1 dedicated 2-bedroom,  2 Studios, and a site at Fort Wilderness (Cash Ressie) 15 of us going next year. All on the deluxe dining plan. All that is left is to book the flights, buy the park passes in June to beat the increase and lots of waiting. We will be at our beloved lodge from 11/4 - 11/10/2008.

Anyone else going around that time?????

to all those going in the next few weeks, ENJOY!!!

Happy Holidays to all!!!


----------



## blossomz

vwlvette...that sounds wonderful!


----------



## Happydinks

As soon as we can figure out how to upload to the site (and go through the frustrating process of downloading from the camera) we'll try and post.  Got at least one really good picture of the "ice" Castle with the fireworks!


----------



## vwlvette

This year our Christmas Card Picture I assembled in Photoshop, The kids are from a portrait shoot, I cut and pasted them onto a background that includes the "ice castle". It looks great if I may say so myself!! lol, Our boys are 10 & 12, and our little princess will be a year old on 12/22.
 Happy Holidays!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Thought I'd share this with my fellow Groupies if you haven't already heard it.  My absolute favorite ride in all of WDW is Soarin' and I recently found this clip posted on the DIS.  

I remember when I first heard it on the ride that it had that same majestic feel to it as the music at our beloved Lodge.  

What a cool way to get a Soarin' (and by extension, VWL)  fix between visits!

Enjoy!

http://www.dmurphydis2.com/Music/SoarinOverCalifornia.mp3

Edited to add the full effect.  Found this cool clip on youtube...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga8AsxFd2mY


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Hi fellow Groupies

Reporting from the Villas @ Wilderness Lodge. (during a break from the fun)

Spoke with the painters this morning, he said they are ahead of schedule and should be completed with all the work as early as next week.

The Hidden Springs Pool and Spa are reopened...guest are swimming as I type, weather is in the 80's.

The weather is perfect and the crowds are a little heavy this week, to all that  are visiting soon...I'll leave the light on.  

Beckie


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Before I go I not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but the Lodge and the Villas have new Christmas decorations this year, they are beautiful and the theme is totally the Lodge.

Will download photos when I return home over the week-end.

Beckie


----------



## Muushka

vwlvette said:


> This year our Christmas Card Picture I assembled in Photoshop, The kids are from a portrait shoot, I cut and pasted them onto a background that includes the "ice castle". It looks great if I may say so myself!! lol, Our boys are 10 & 12, and our little princess will be a year old on 12/22.
> Happy Holidays!



I want to see!  Can you post please?? 



diznyfanatic said:


> Thought I'd share this with my fellow Groupies if you haven't already heard it.  My absolute favorite ride in all of WDW is Soarin' and I recently found this clip posted on the DIS.
> 
> I remember when I first heard it on the ride that it had that same majestic feel to it as the music at our beloved Lodge.
> 
> What a cool way to get a Soarin' (and by extension, VWL)  fix between visits!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.dmurphydis2.com/Music/SoarinOverCalifornia.mp3
> 
> Edited to add the full effect.  Found this cool clip on youtube...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga8AsxFd2mY


Thanks!  I downloaded it to my Zune. Great music.


MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Hi fellow Groupies
> 
> Reporting from the Villas @ Wilderness Lodge. (during a break from the fun)
> 
> Spoke with the painters this morning, he said they are ahead of schedule and should be completed with all the work as early as next week.
> 
> The Hidden Springs Pool and Spa are reopened...guest are swimming as I type, weather is in the 80's.
> 
> The weather is perfect and the crowds are a little heavy this week, to all that  are visiting soon...I'll leave the light on.
> 
> Beckie


Now that is great news. Not a fan of construction  .



MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Before I go I not sure if anyone has posted this yet, but the Lodge and the Villas have new Christmas decorations this year, they are beautiful and the theme is totally the Lodge.
> 
> Will download photos when I return home over the week-end.
> 
> Beckie



New decorations???  You know how I am about change!!
I'll bet they are beautiful.  Thank you for all the info!


----------



## diznyfanatic

Okay, now I'm having too much fun on youtube!

How about a ride & commentary on POTC with Johnny Depp being "introduced" to Captain Jack?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTQ5eWBlApY&feature=related

A little Tower of Terror anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBml9opQxnc

Anyone for a ride on Splash Mountain?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-reUCySma4Y


----------



## TheBeadPirate

MAGICinMYHEART said:


> Hi fellow Groupies
> 
> The Hidden Springs Pool and Spa are reopened...guest are swimming as I type, weather is in the 80's.
> 
> The weather is perfect and the crowds are a little heavy this week, to all that  are visiting soon...I'll leave the light on.
> 
> Beckie



You made my DH's day with that. Our favorite thing is to relax at the hot tub with a cup of libation in the evening after being in the crowds all day! He was worried they'd still be working on Hidden Springs when we got there next week........Gosh that sounded good.....next week.

And now I remember all the things I don't have done yet.


----------



## diznyfanatic

I've never seen them actually put up any Christmas decorations as we arrived after they were already done.  

I found this clip showing how Disney actually gets the massive tree put up in the lobby at our beloved Lodge.  Very interesting!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7yVOg7ssfM

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all my fellow Groupies!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

vwlvette said:


> This year our Christmas Card Picture I assembled in Photoshop, The kids are from a portrait shoot, I cut and pasted them onto a background that includes the "ice castle". It looks great if I may say so myself!! lol, Our boys are 10 & 12, and our little princess will be a year old on 12/22.
> Happy Holidays!



Can we have a peek?
Would love to see your family in front of the castle.


----------



## Muushka

Great links Diz, thanks.

Say, did anyone catch Samantha Brown on the Travel Channel tonight?  She was you-know-where for Christmas!
And Granny, you will appreciate that she stayed at BWV. 

They are showing it again tonight at 12.


----------



## vwlvette

Thanks to all for asking to see the pic, When I am on my home PC I will try to remember to post the pic, I can't from work, lol.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello Everyone. I loved lurking on this thread, I figured it was time to subscribe. We just recently came back from OKW at halloween on rented points and did the tour while we were there. My DW and I decided we love WDW too much not to own a piece of the magic. But instead of SSR or AKV we knew we had to own at VWL. Reading all the posts only reaffirms our decision. Now its just a matter of waiting for the right contract to become available. I sure hope we don't have to wait too terribly long. We have only been back for 6 weeks and already miss it too much.  I have never been in the Villas but from the way everything has been described by everyone, I won't be disappointed. Can't wait to hear Welcome Home for the first time as owners. Maybe even one day I might make it to Groupie status!!

Rob


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Hello Everyone. I loved lurking on this thread, I figured it was time to subscribe. We just recently came back from OKW at halloween on rented points and did the tour while we were there. My DW and I decided we love WDW too much not to own a piece of the magic. But instead of SSR or AKV we knew we had to own at VWL. Reading all the posts only reaffirms our decision. Now its just a matter of waiting for the right contract to become available. I sure hope we don't have to wait too terribly long. We have only been back for 6 weeks and already miss it too much.  I have never been in the Villas but from the way everything has been described by everyone, I won't be disappointed. Can't wait to hear Welcome Home for the first time as owners. Maybe even one day I might make it to Groupie status!!
> 
> Rob



We don't require ownership to become a Groupie.  Heck, you more than qualify because you have not visited our beloved Lodge and you already love it!  So please, grab yourself a couple of siggies and join in the fun.
*
Pre-welcome home!!!* 

PS Just wondering what it is about the lodge that you know that you will love it??


----------



## diznyfanatic

mickeymorse said:


> Hello Everyone. I loved lurking on this thread, I figured it was time to subscribe. We just recently came back from OKW at halloween on rented points and did the tour while we were there. My DW and I decided we love WDW too much not to own a piece of the magic. But instead of SSR or AKV we knew we had to own at VWL. Reading all the posts only reaffirms our decision. Now its just a matter of waiting for the right contract to become available. I sure hope we don't have to wait too terribly long. We have only been back for 6 weeks and already miss it too much.  I have never been in the Villas but from the way everything has been described by everyone, I won't be disappointed. Can't wait to hear Welcome Home for the first time as owners. Maybe even one day I might make it to Groupie status!!
> 
> Rob



Rob - As our Chairman of the Groupies, Muushka,  has already said so well, you are already "home" here and you don't have to pass ROFR in order to join us!    Love of the Lodge is the only Groupie requirement!  

So a huge, early WELCOME HOME   and some extra moose dust for finding that perfect VWL contract!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Hello Muushka. Thanks for welcoming me into the (fold)? Group of Mooses 

As for the answer to your question... When my DW and I honeymooned at Dixie Landings way back in 95, we decided to see as many resorts as we could and had the old jaw drop when we first walked into the lobby at the Lodge. Unfortunately  we stayed offsite the next 2 times until this past trip. We tried to rent points at VWL but could only stay at OKW as that was the home resort and there wasn't any availability at the 7 mth window. We all enjoyed our stay at OKW but in the back of our mind was WL. After taking the tour, Lisa (my lovely wife) let me know that her preference would be VWL even if it meant giving up 15 yrs. Now don't get mad at me, but my first thought was that I wanted the full 50 yrs at AKV and would go to VWL whenever there would be room. It didn't take too much to convince me that 35 yrs at VWL is the right thing to do. Besides, maybe Disney will offer an extension!!

Hopefully there is a return trip in the near future 

Rob


----------



## diznyfanatic

Well, Rob...you totally just made a new Groupie BFF with Muushka!  Not only are you a Groupie at heart, but you also belong to the original fan club of Dixie Landings of which Muushka also belongs!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks disnyfanatic. I really appreciate the early Welcome Home. 

SOON!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## 50 years Too!

Mickeymorse, you and Lisa are "moose quality" members of the groupies, even if you don't own yet.  Welcome!
We bought into our favorite resort as an add-on.  It was surprisingly easy to get our points.  We started with 50, added 50 more, than decided, after our wonderful stay in September, to add another 100!  Points available each time.
(We have a Dec UY).
Everyone has their favorite ahh moment at VWL, but ours is experiencing the tranquility when we walk over from the lodge lobby to the villa lobby right after check-in. There's just something about that music, nature, and cozy surroundings that makes us happy.
Make sure you rent bikes and ride over to Fort Wilderness on your first trip home.  So much fun!

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

I never did warm up to the name POR


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Deb. We are both avid runners and look forward to running between FW and the villas regularly.


----------



## ldo

Hi. I'm Elaine. I grew up a WDW gal (lived nearby--and had many fun times at FT W, well before WL was around).  We have dined at WCC and fell in love with WL. Can't wait to treat my parents to a DVC Christmas at VWL---I don't know whom I bought it more for, our family (DH, and 3 kids) or my Mom, who loves the Pacific NW (but who lives in FLA)--can't wait to spinkle some VWL pixie dust back to my parents--after so many happy childhood memories, as well as create our new generation's memories!  Elaine


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> As for the answer to your question... When my DW and I honeymooned at Dixie Landings way back in 95, we decided to see as many resorts as we could and had the old jaw drop when we first walked into the lobby at the Lodge.



Rob...yep, that's a classic symptom of a potential Groupie! 

And you're right...buying a VWL contract is the only known medication for this...please note that I didn't say "cure" since none of us want to be cured anyway!!  

Good luck in finding a contract, and may the Moose Dust be with you!


----------



## diznyfanatic

ldo said:


> Hi. I'm Elaine. I grew up a WDW gal (lived nearby--and had many fun times at FT W, well before WL was around).  We have dined at WCC and fell in love with WL. Can't wait to treat my parents to a DVC Christmas at VWL---I don't know whom I bought it more for, our family (DH, and 3 kids) or my Mom, who loves the Pacific NW (but who lives in FLA)--can't wait to spinkle some VWL pixie dust back to my parents--after so many happy childhood memories, as well as create our new generation's memories!  Elaine



Welcome Home and a huge moose Welcome to the Groupies Ido!!!.  There's nothing we love more than New Groupies around here!  

Sounds like you'll be creating lots more magical Moose memories with your Mom and your own family for a long time to come.  How special is that??!!


----------



## Granny

ldo said:


> Hi. I'm Elaine. I grew up a WDW gal (lived nearby--and had many fun times at FT W, well before WL was around).  We have dined at WCC and fell in love with WL. Can't wait to treat my parents to a DVC Christmas at VWL---I don't know whom I bought it more for, our family (DH, and 3 kids) or my Mom, who loves the Pacific NW (but who lives in FLA)--can't wait to spinkle some VWL pixie dust back to my parents--after so many happy childhood memories, as well as create our new generation's memories!




Elaine...I love your post!   You obviously "get it" regarding WL/VWL and are doing a great job in spreading the Moose Dust with your family.   

Are you planning on going this Christmas or a future one?  Either way, it's an awesome time of year to visit there.


----------



## mickeymorse

> Hi. I'm Elaine. I grew up a WDW gal (lived nearby--and had many fun times at FT W, well before WL was around). We have dined at WCC and fell in love with WL. Can't wait to treat my parents to a DVC Christmas at VWL---I don't know whom I bought it more for, our family (DH, and 3 kids) or my Mom, who loves the Pacific NW (but who lives in FLA)--can't wait to spinkle some VWL pixie dust back to my parents--after so many happy childhood memories, as well as create our new generation's memories! Elaine



Congratulations Elaine and don't mind me while I get over my case of DVC envy



> And you're right...buying a VWL contract is the only known medication for this...please note that I didn't say "cure" since none of us want to be cured anyway!!
> 
> Good luck in finding a contract, and may the Moose Dust be with you!
> Today 10:41 AM



Thanks Granny. With all the Moose dust around here, I know its just a matter of time

Rob


----------



## eliza61

ldo said:


> Hi. I'm Elaine. I grew up a WDW gal (lived nearby--and had many fun times at FT W, well before WL was around).  We have dined at WCC and fell in love with WL. Can't wait to treat my parents to a DVC Christmas at VWL---I don't know whom I bought it more for, our family (DH, and 3 kids) or my Mom, who loves the Pacific NW (but who lives in FLA)--can't wait to spinkle some VWL pixie dust back to my parents--after so many happy childhood memories, as well as create our new generation's memories!  Elaine









Glad you love the VWL.   Don't forget to rub the bears nose for good luck and pixie dust.


----------



## Muushka

diznyfanatic said:


> Well, Rob...you totally just made a new Groupie BFF with Muushka!  Not only are you a Groupie at heart, but you also belong to the original fan club of Dixie Landings of which Muushka also belongs!


You are so funny to remember that!  Oh! or as Homer Simpson says "Doh"!
I just remembered my "It will always be Dixie Landings to us"! on my sig!



mickeymorse said:


> I never did warm up to the name POR



You don't have to warm up to that PC name!  Just do what I do, call it Dixie Landings and put the POR in ()!



ldo said:


> Hi. I'm Elaine. I grew up a WDW gal (lived nearby--and had many fun times at FT W, well before WL was around).  We have dined at WCC and fell in love with WL. Can't wait to treat my parents to a DVC Christmas at VWL---I don't know whom I bought it more for, our family (DH, and 3 kids) or my Mom, who loves the Pacific NW (but who lives in FLA)--can't wait to spinkle some VWL pixie dust back to my parents--after so many happy childhood memories, as well as create our new generation's memories!  Elaine



Hi Elaine!  And although I am a little late (that is what I get for leaving the house instead of manning the boards!)
*Welcome Home!  Can't have too many Groupies is our motto!*

Please grab a Moose!!  It would look really good on you!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Welcome Elaine!
What a good daughter you are.


----------



## jimmytammy

WELCOMEto all the new groupies!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome home Elaine!  Glad you could join us fellow groupies!  We luv new members!


----------



## wildernessDad

3 days!  Hopefully I will get out of Maryland!  Wintery mix in store for the area over the weekend.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> 3 days!  Hopefully I will get out of Maryland!  Wintery mix in store for the area over the weekend.



Are you driving or flying?  I hope you are safe and swift in either case.

We leave tomorrow afternoon.  Drive to Jupiter FL on Sat, board ship at FLL Sunday.  Go home (to VWL ) the following Sunday until Thursday.  We are all packed and I am counting the minutes!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Are you driving or flying?  I hope you are safe and swift in either case.
> 
> We leave tomorrow afternoon.  Drive to Jupiter FL on Sat, board ship at FLL Sunday.  Go home (to VWL ) the following Sunday until Thursday.  We are all packed and I am counting the minutes!



We are flying nonstop via AirTran.  I think that it will be okay.  Going south, you know.


----------



## wildernessDad

Trivia Question:
A blast from the past.

Chip and Dale's Country Jamboree Breakfast, Starring.... 

Starring who?


----------



## TheBeadPirate

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Question:
> A blast from the past.
> 
> Chip and Dale's Country Jamboree Breakfast, Starring....
> 
> Starring who?



Don't know it, and I know it can't be this obvious... but Chip and Dale? (The Rodney Dangerfield's of Disney) No respect I tell ya!


----------



## bobbiwoz

The "Springs" at Hidden Springs pool are wonderful!  I think they were made stronger by the refurbishing that was recently done.  The Hot tub was perfect temperature.

What a great visit we just had...passed the Christmas tree #3 along. However, the most amazing thing (to me) that we did was that we CANCELLED the BWV GV 40th Anniversary stay (day by day calling at 11 months) for June and booked the whole gang here at VWL...We just love VWL too much not to celebrate our very special time there,  and so after enjoying the pool and grounds one morning, I gave the suggestion to DH and he said to go for it!

There were only 3 studios at VWL available for one of our nights, and we needed 2 of them, so the decision to change had to be made ASAP...so I did the change then and there.  

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

TheBeadPirate said:


> Don't know it, and I know it can't be this obvious... but Chip and Dale? (The Rodney Dangerfield's of Disney) No respect I tell ya!



Nope, not Chip and Dale.  But they were in the show!


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> The "Springs" at Hidden Springs pool are wonderful!  I think they were made stronger by the refurbishing that was recently done.  The Hot tub was perfect temperature.
> 
> What a great visit we just had...passed the Christmas tree #3 along. However, the most amazing thing (to me) that we did was that we CANCELLED the BWV GV 40th Anniversary stay (day by day calling at 11 months) for June and booked the whole gang here at VWL...We just love VWL too much not to celebrate our very special time there,  and so after enjoying the pool and grounds one morning, I gave the suggestion to DH and he said to go for it!
> 
> There were only 3 studios at VWL available for one of our nights, and we needed 2 of them, so the decision to change had to be made ASAP...so I did the change then and there.
> 
> Bobbi



Excellent!  I'm glad that you had a great vacation at WL!  How were the Christmas decorations?  We enter 'the lodge' in about 3 days from now.


----------



## mickeymorse

> Originally Posted by bobbiwoz
> The "Springs" at Hidden Springs pool are wonderful! I think they were made stronger by the refurbishing that was recently done. The Hot tub was perfect temperature.


 I can't wait to try out the pool for the first time. Sounds great. Glad you had a great time. I have also never seen Christmas at the Villas. Just the thought is giving me goosebumps.


> Originally Posted by wildernessDad
> 3 days! Hopefully I will get out of Maryland! Wintery mix in store for the area over the weekend.


I will try to hold up the nasty weather here in the midwest for you.


> We leave tomorrow afternoon. Drive to Jupiter FL on Sat, board ship at FLL Sunday. Go home (to VWL ) the following Sunday until Thursday. We are all packed and I am counting the minutes!


Hope the both of you have a wonderful time and want to hear all about it.

Rob


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> Excellent!  I'm glad that you had a great vacation at WL!  How were the Christmas decorations?  We enter 'the lodge' in about 3 days from now.



They really are outstanding!!! With the Christmas music piped in...Holly and the Ivy is one of my favorites, the whole effect is perfect!  The villas' decorations are wonderful as well.

Do go see the other resorts...however, I must admit, that the Grand Floridian didn't see so special to me this year...same ole same ole, yes it's an amazing Gingerbread house but this year it didn't wow me!

On the other hand...don't miss BWV...Daisy and Donald's display is gorgeous...as is the Beach Club's carousel!!!  The train display at the Yacht club is so pleasing.  The little details, like the snow coming out of the snowblower as someone is shoveling the driveway is perfect!  

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

You know something Rob?  It is as if you have always been with us!  Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## mickeymorse

> You know something Rob? It is as if you have always been with us! Thank you for the well wishes.



You are most welcome Muuschka. I guess in my heart, I have always been here. It just took me a while to find.

Now for something completely off topic. How do you add who the quote was from when you insert it into a reply?


----------



## mickeymorse

mickeymorse said:


> You are most welcome Muuschka. I guess in my heart, I have always been here. It just took me a while to find.
> 
> Now for something completely off topic. How do you add who the quote was from when you insert it into a reply?



Nevermind. I just realized how when I was going to edit my misspelling.Muushka.

Rob


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Nevermind. I just realized how when I was going to edit my misspelling.Muushka.
> 
> Rob



You are such a quick study!  And thanks for the proper spelling!


----------



## Muushka

My real name is Barb, if that is any easier for anyone.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> My real name is Barb, if that is any easier for anyone.



Shhhh...that's a secret that only the Groupies are supposed to know!!  




			
				bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> We just love VWL too much not to celebrate our very special time there, and so after enjoying the pool and grounds one morning, I gave the suggestion to DH and he said to go for it!
> 
> There were only 3 studios at VWL available for one of our nights, and we needed 2 of them, so the decision to change had to be made ASAP...so I did the change then and there.



Bobbi....that is very cool!!    Of course, a GV at BWV with that view of Crescent Lake ain't too shabby either.  But I think I would have made the same choice.  VWL is a place that "speaks to the soul" (thanks, Eliza!) and is felt in the heart.  So what better place to celebrate a 40 year affair of the heart for you!!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Nope, not Chip and Dale.  But they were in the show!



WDad....I never saw the show, and am having a hard time even guessing.  Can you at least tell us if they are Disney characters?  If so, I'll guess Mickey & Donald!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> WDad....I never saw the show, and am having a hard time even guessing.  Can you at least tell us if they are Disney characters?  If so, I'll guess Mickey & Donald!



This show was at Pioneer Hall.

Think VWL mascot with little more than a head to his name.


----------



## MaryJ

vwlvette said:


> Booked our annual November trip yesterday!!! 1 dedicated 2-bedroom,  2 Studios, and a site at Fort Wilderness (Cash Ressie) 15 of us going next year. All on the deluxe dining plan. All that is left is to book the flights, buy the park passes in June to beat the increase and lots of waiting. We will be at our beloved lodge from 11/4 - 11/10/2008.
> 
> Anyone else going around that time?????
> 
> to all those going in the next few weeks, ENJOY!!!
> 
> Happy Holidays to all!!!



Wish I was!   I'd be there on my birthday again!!  Have a great trip!


----------



## bobbiwoz

wildernessDad said:


> This show was at Pioneer Hall.
> 
> Think VWL mascot with little more than a head to his name.



Are we talking of one of the characters of Country Bear Jamboree?  If so, then we saw the show, if not, then I'm making up memories, hey I'm old enough to get away with it!

Did anyone else ever take part in Marshmallow Marsh canoe trip in FW?

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

bobbiwoz said:


> Are we talking of one of the characters of Country Bear Jamboree?  If so, then we saw the show, if not, then I'm making up memories, hey I'm old enough to get away with it!
> 
> Did anyone else ever take part in Marshmallow Marsh canoe trip in FW?
> 
> Bobbi



You are correct!  Drum roll.....

The answser is....

Melvin the moose!


----------



## bobbiwoz

You are too kind...I'll bet someone would have remembered his name before I could!
Bobbi


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Bobbi....that is very cool!!    Of course, a GV at BWV with that view of Crescent Lake ain't too shabby either.  But I think I would have made the same choice.  VWL is a place that "speaks to the soul" (thanks, Eliza!) and is felt in the heart.  So what better place to celebrate a 40 year affair of the heart for you!!




We've never had that view, but we will, someday!  It's something to look forward to, I'm sure.
Bobbi


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> We've never had that view, but we will, someday!  It's something to look forward to, I'm sure.
> Bobbi



We've never had a Boardwalk View either...too cheap with our points and we always go for the Standard View!  

But enough of this rogue BWV talk....remember, it all started with a Moose!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yup, a groovy Moose!


----------



## spiceycat

Granny said:


> Of course, a GV at BWV with that view of Crescent Lake ain't too shabby either.



we had a studio - it was lovely, but you are directly on the BW - so I felt that everyone was seeing us. I know silly - but hey the views were lovely. looking directly across at YC - then off to the side the fireworks at Epcot.


VWL is one of my favorite places. going to go visit next week - staying offsite. any day at WDW is better than here.

Mother had to go to the nursing home yesterday. One of the few things she does remember is WDW and the DVC resorts.

She though that we lived in Florida (in my dreams)


----------



## bobbiwoz

spiceycat said:


> we had a studio - it was lovely, but you are directly on the BW - so I felt that everyone was seeing us. I know silly - but hey the views were lovely. looking directly across at YC - then off to the side the fireworks at Epcot.
> 
> 
> VWL is one of my favorite places. going to go visit next week - staying offsite. any day at WDW is better than here.
> 
> Mother had to go to the nursing home yesterday. One of the few things she does remember is WDW and the DVC resorts.
> 
> She though that we lived in Florida (in my dreams)



Oh, my mom is in a similar place sometimes, I'm sad to say.
Bobbi


----------



## Granny

Pat...thanks for dropping by, and we hope your trip is a great one! 


We went through similar situation with my grandmother and I know it is very difficult for you.  Just know that it is far harder on you than it is on her.  Wishing you all the best for this Christmas season. 

Enjoy the magic of WDW and of course, our beloved WL.


----------



## blossomz

My mom and my dad are in a nursing home.  Alzheimers and vascular dementia with Congestive Heart Failure.     Don't know what I'd do without my Lodge trips and my points!  I still say...THE best decision I ever made was joining DVC!!!


----------



## Muushka

You guys, I'm sorry for your parents and grandparents and their health issues.  
It is so difficult when they get on in years.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks Muushka!  I'm so glad for VWL groupies like you to take my mind off things!


----------



## spiceycat

thanks Bobbi, Granny, Muushka.

is VWL/WL as lovely as ever? can wait to see it again. that big christmas tree in the lobby, they also say they had several trees on each and every floor.

VWL is pretty nice too - not as grand as WL - but still up there in the top 5!!!


----------



## ammo

Three weeks ... Time to start thinking about all of the things that I should have taken care of already (AP vouchers, ADRs, etc.) ...


----------



## lodgeloafer

wildernessDad said:


> Excellent!  I'm glad that you had a great vacation at WL!  How were the Christmas decorations?  We enter 'the lodge' in about 3 days from now.



wildernessdad, The decorations are great. We are now at the vwl, After 2 days of not being able to get online with the new vista program, life is good.  We'll post pictures later today.  Any requests?????  

We had a blast at the xmas party last night.  Any questions,  ask away.


----------



## Granny

lodgeloafer said:


> We'll post pictures later today.  Any requests?????


Sounds like your trip is going very well!!

While pictures of the various decorations at WL/VWL are always wonderful, my request is for you to find Ranger Stan and take a picture with him.  He is a great icon of the Lodge and apparently is close to retirement.  I've only talked to him a few times, but I will certainly miss him when he is no longer there.  

I hope he is training some young (50ish?) whippersnapper to follow in his very large footsteps!


----------



## mickeymorse

Well wishes to everyone and their families. I had to move my mother into assisted living last year.

Looking forward to seeing pictures today lodgeloafer. I need a dose of our future home.

Rob


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

I have managed to download a few photos,   
 this morning...Want to see? Most are of the new little additions to the trees and wreaths.


----------



## ammo

Great pictures Magic!  The Christmas mooses (how do you pluralize moose?) are sure to be big hits around here.


----------



## mickeymorse

Loved the Pics Magic.


----------



## wildernessDad

I know that this is not VWL or DVC related, but this story came to mind and I wanted to mention it here.

A group of nuns were visiting the 'new' Disney Studios, the Burbank Studios, and they went up to talk with Walt in his new office.  They then went down to the story department to visit with them.  One nun asked a story man, "Where do you get the ideas for all of your stories?"  The story man was particularly proud of his work, but decided to give credit to a higher authority.  He pointed upward and replied, "I owe it all to the man upstairs."  And one nun said, "Yes, that Mr. Disney does know everything!"


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Well wishes to everyone and their families. I had to move my mother into assisted living last year.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing pictures today lodgeloafer. I need a dose of our future home.
> 
> Rob



I'm sorry about having to move your mother.  Such a difficult decision. 



wildernessDad said:


> I know that this is not VWL or DVC related, but this story came to mind and I wanted to mention it here.
> 
> A group of nuns were visiting the 'new' Disney Studios, the Burbank Studios, and they went up to talk with Walt in his new office.  They then went down to the story department to visit with them.  One nun asked a story man, "Where do you get the ideas for all of your stories?"  The story man was particularly proud of his work, but decided to give credit to a higher authority.  He pointed upward and replied, "I owe it all to the man upstairs."  And one nun said, "Yes, that Mr. Disney does know everything!"



  Baaaad nun!! 

MAGICinMYHEART, I loved that smorgasboard of tasty WL decorations!  Yum!  Thank you for posting those   .


----------



## blossomz

MAGICinMYHEART, thanks for the photos.  I just had to change our dates  to visit.  We're hoping nothing gets in the way with the new dates...


----------



## loribell

Wishing I was at the Lodge. This is what I have been dealing with this week:







DD standing by an icicle that had fallen from the power lines, it was sunk a foot into the ground!






A row of icicles






A close up






We regained power yesterday evening about 5:30, lost it around 4:00 am monday morning. 

Yep, definetly wishing I was at the Lodge


----------



## ammo

loribell said:


> A row of icicles



Ice can be awful, but that has to be one of the wildest pictures I have ever seen.  Reminds me of Ralphie blaming his broken glasses on an icicle falling off the garage!


----------



## eliza61

Lori,
Be careful out there.  I don't want to image a mooser trying to deal with crutches (ouch!).  We've been watching the news reports of the ice storms in the midwest, definitely sending some moose & pixie dust out to you.

Eliza


----------



## mickeymorse

OMG Loribell. I've seen some nasty ice storms before but thats just crazy. Glad to see your power is back on.
We are supposed to see a good wintry mix in the next 24 hrs. Don't think it will be that bad though.

Rob


----------



## lodgeloafer

Granny said:


> Sounds like your trip is going very well!!
> 
> While pictures of the various decorations at WL/VWL are always wonderful, my request is for you to find Ranger Stan and take a picture with him.  He is a great icon of the Lodge and apparently is close to retirement.  I've only talked to him a few times, but I will certainly miss him when he is no longer there.
> 
> I hope he is training some young (50ish?) whippersnapper to follow in his very large footsteps!




Granny  

I missed Ranger Stan other day I will take picture today and post later.


----------



## lodgeloafer

I will try to post pictures of the Lodge decorations. 

















And here are some new residents to the lodge pool area


----------



## mickeymorse

Wonderful pictures LL. I'm looking so forward to seeing more. Keep them coming.

Rob


----------



## blossomz

I do love our "extra" residents!  Here is who we saw when we were there last!


----------



## 50 years Too!

bobbiwoz said:


> The "Springs" at Hidden Springs pool are wonderful!  I think they were made stronger by the refurbishing that was recently done.  The Hot tub was perfect temperature.
> 
> What a great visit we just had...passed the Christmas tree #3 along. However, the most amazing thing (to me) that we did was that we CANCELLED the BWV GV 40th Anniversary stay (day by day calling at 11 months) for June and booked the whole gang here at VWL...We just love VWL too much not to celebrate our very special time there,  and so after enjoying the pool and grounds one morning, I gave the suggestion to DH and he said to go for it!
> 
> There were only 3 studios at VWL available for one of our nights, and we needed 2 of them, so the decision to change had to be made ASAP...so I did the change then and there.
> 
> Bobbi



Good change of plans Bobbi.
We own some BCV points, and although I love the location, I'm just not crazy about the resort's lack of "land" nor the room decor.  We're really considering selling and purchasing even more VWL! 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

loribell, oh my goodness, how scary those icicles look!
Just unbelievable.  Be careful.

Deb


----------



## lodgeloafer

While speaking with Stan he would like to retire but nervous at the same time.  He wants to keep his mind active and not wanting to go down hill. Also the people are what keeps him going.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Has anyone heard if Muushka and wildernessDad have made it?
I hope they are able to post while they are there.


----------



## 50 years Too!

What great pictures with Ranger Stan, lodgeloafer.
Maybe he could work just 2 days a week or something.
I'd love to see him next year.  Haven't met him yet.

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for posting the pics. I hope I get to meet Stan. Like you said Deb, maybe he could just do it part time to keep himself active.

Rob


----------



## Granny

lodgeloafer...awesome photos.  You'll never regret making the time to get those pictures of the original WL icon himself!  Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## blossomz

OMG...I just LOVE Ranger Stan..he really is part of the magic of the Lodge! He is always the first one we look for when we get to the Lodge!


----------



## wildernessDad

50 years Too! said:


> Has anyone heard if Muushka and wildernessDad have made it?
> I hope they are able to post while they are there.



We leave tomorrow. Will have my iPhone, not the comp. Will keep in touch using the iPhone.


----------



## Tarheel Tink

We just got back yesterday from a week at OKW. We ate at Artist's Point Thursday night so I went over to our beloved villas to peek in. We saw the Merry Mixer raffle prize (a decorated Christmas tree about 3 feet tall with a castle tree top!) being delivered to the VWL! Lucky person, hope it was a Disser!
The Merry Mixer was very nice- cold cider and great cookies. The pewter ornament is a snowman this year. Definitely attend one if you can.
I met several Dissers this trip and our town car driver (FL Tours) said about 90% of their business are Dissers.
A week is never enough but had a marvelous time.


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Has anyone heard if Muushka and wildernessDad have made it?
> I hope they are able to post while they are there.


Muushka here!  We arrived in Jupiter FL today and leave for our cruise tommorow out of Ft Lauderdale after breakfast with some old friends.  We won't check into VWL until 12/23.  

And as a test, I will have NO INTERNET after tonight (not even at VWL unless someone takes pity on me)!!! 

I can do this.....I can do this..... 

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays Groupies!  Hugs, Barb


----------



## blossomz

Hi Muushka!  Have a great cruise.  Glad you made it in safely!!  The storm hasn't even really gotten going here in South Central PA.  Can't wait to hear about the cruise.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka, have a great time!  Sorry that I will miss you at the lodge!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks you guys.  Yes WD, we are sad that we will miss you also.

One of these years we need to plan a Groupie VWL trip!


----------



## blossomz

A groupie trip would really be fun!  I know I was sad that I couldn't be at the big mousefest trip this past week...


----------



## jimmytammy

lodgeloafer said:


> While speaking with Stan he would like to retire but nervous at the same time.  He wants to keep his mind active and not wanting to go down hill. Also the people are what keeps him going.



I am so happy you got to see Ranger Stan.  He is a great guy!  And like Granny said, he is the the original icon of WL.  For those who havent met him yet, take the time.  He is there from Wed til Sat from 7:30 til 4.  If you dont see him in the Lobby, check outside at the front.  He loves seeing and talking with people.


----------



## mwmuntz

jimmytammy said:


> I am so happy you got to see Ranger Stan.  He is a great guy!  And like Granny said, he is the the original icon of WL.  For those who havent met him yet, take the time.  He is there from Wed til Sat from 7:30 til 4.  If you dont see him in the Lobby, check outside at the front.  He loves seeing and talking with people.



We just LOVE Stan!  We first met him about 15 years ago when he was driving a bus at Ft. Wilderness. We've kept in touch with him throughout the years and he has shared in our joys (and some sorrows) as our family has grown. He is certainly a Disney Legend, to my family, at least! A little bit of that Disney Magic will be lost when he retires.

Next time you see him, tell him that Mike & Karen from Garden City Park send their love.


----------



## loribell

No need to worry about us here now. The icices were all gone from that power line when we saw them in the field. We have no trees around our house, it is all wheat fields. It was a very strange storm. The whole time it was icing it was melting from the inside out. We have had what I have considered to be much worse ice storms over the years but I have never seen the damage this storm did. To top it all off, what was supposed to be 4 - 6 inches of snow Saturday turned in to a dusting and today it was 40 something. We are good to go now. 

Although I think there are still some places without power and some schools may still be out because of it. I know that two of our universities cancelled their graduation ceremonies all together. They told the graduates they could participate in the spring ceremonies if they wanted. Really too bad for them with all the effort they put in and now don't get the ceremony for many months. 

I hope none of you are experiencing any bad weather. Stay safe through the winter everyone. 

Thanks for the concern. 

Everyone that is on the way or at our lodge have a wonderful time.


----------



## jimmytammy

mwmuntz said:


> We just LOVE Stan!  We first met him about 15 years ago when he was driving a bus at Ft. Wilderness. We've kept in touch with him throughout the years and he has shared in our joys (and some sorrows) as our family has grown. He is certainly a Disney Legend, to my family, at least! A little bit of that Disney Magic will be lost when he retires.
> 
> Next time you see him, tell him that Mike & Karen from Garden City Park send their love.



I will see him in March and pass along the love As you know, he loves giving hugs so we will give him our regards on your behalf.  And I agree, he is a Disney Legend to us too.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Tarheel Tink said:


> We just got back yesterday from a week at OKW. We ate at Artist's Point Thursday night so I went over to our beloved villas to peek in. We saw the Merry Mixer raffle prize (a decorated Christmas tree about 3 feet tall with a castle tree top!) being delivered to the VWL! Lucky person, hope it was a Disser!
> The Merry Mixer was very nice- cold cider and great cookies. The pewter ornament is a snowman this year. Definitely attend one if you can.
> I met several Dissers this trip and our town car driver (FL Tours) said about 90% of their business are Dissers.
> A week is never enough but had a marvelous time.



If that tree is anything like the ones on the Disney Florist website, it was a great prize indeed.  They are really spendy.  What great pixiedust for that lucky DVCer.  I'll for sure try to attend a Merry Mixer next year.  I'll be at our lodge at Christmastime in just one more year, just one more year, just one more year..... 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Oh dear, it looks like without our head moose mother and wildernessDad our thread is languishing!  
Come on the rest of you, make Muuska proud.

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Well, I for one am glad the rest of the "team" is still here, because I'm wishing I was at the Lodge!  LOL... We've been to the Lodge the last 2 holiday seasons and I'm really missing the festivities.  I've been listening to my podcasts and trying to be there vicariously as everyone describes the glistening castle and the dancing lights..but alas..I'm in cold Pennsylvania, hoping for no more ice and no more tree limbs to clean up!:


----------



## Granny

blossomz said:


> Well, I for one am glad the rest of the "team" is still here, because I'm wishing I was at the Lodge!  LOL... We've been to the Lodge the last 2 holiday seasons and I'm really missing the festivities.  I've been listening to my podcasts and trying to be there vicariously as everyone describes the glistening castle and the dancing lights..but alas..I'm in cold Pennsylvania, hoping for no more ice and no more tree limbs to clean up!:




Well, I'm in cold, snowy St. Louis so here's a couple photos from last year's Christmas trip to help warm us up:


----------



## MiaSRN62

Hi everyone !  Happy Holidays !

I've been away for a bit.  Was in the World Dec 5-11 and came home with a very bad cold.  The castle was so pretty all lit up.    Had the best weather but it was like everyone I came in contact with was coughing.  I actually got sick while I was still down there and the plane ride home was bad.   My ears were popping so bad that I had tears in my eyes.   Then the whole family got it and we're just now trying to rebound and get ready for the holidays.  Our tree is still not up because we've all felt so ill.  Plans are to get it up today.  

Am I right.....is Muushka in wdw/cruise now ?   If so....I hope they are all having a wonderful time !  

Magicinmyheart, Lodgeloafer, Granny and other.......love all the photos !
Loribell......where do u live ?  Those photos of the ice storm look bad.  We got a icy blast here in PA over the weekend ourselves.....just hate the winter.   

Pat....just wanted to send you a  .   I know how difficult it must have been to have to move your mother---especially during the holiday season.   Glad she remembers the Disney times.   

Holiday Moose wishes to all !


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi everyone. Thanks for the pics Granny. Needed something after shovelling 8 inches of snow this past sunday. Thats okay though cause I need to burn a bunch of calories beforehand anyway. There is something about all that food and my lack of willpower that gets me every year. Its beginning to look alot like Christmas. The kids are starting to bounce off the walls already.

Rob


----------



## lisah0711

Happy Holidays everyone!  Thanks for the nice pics Granny.  We leave for our first trip home in less than a month.   I know there is a thread somewhere of items that you should be sure to bring but I can't find it. I am looking for things I would need for the villas, i.e. coffee filters, extra laundry detergent, dishwasher soap, etc.  Any suggestions or a link would be appreciated  TIA!


----------



## Happydinks

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi everyone !  Happy Holidays !
> 
> I've been away for a bit.  Was in the World Dec 5-11 and came home with a very bad cold.  The castle was so pretty all lit up.    Had the best weather but it was like everyone I came in contact with was coughing.  I actually got sick while I was still down there and the plane ride home was bad.   My ears were popping so bad that I had tears in my eyes.   Then the whole family got it and we're just now trying to rebound and get ready for the holidays.  Our tree is still not up because we've all felt so ill.  Plans are to get it up today.



Hey Mia - hope you and the family are doing better.  I was really down with "it" (cold/throat/congestion - ugly!)  right before our trip on 11/29 - and then when we got back on 12/8, Bob came down with "it" and is just now starting to feel somewhat better.  It's hard to get back into the swing of things coming back home from the world and being sick!  We both wish you and your family GOOD HEALTH for Christmas! Leslie and Bob


----------



## keliblue

Morning my peeps  ... or should I say "me Mooser's"   just getting back from a wonderful trip to the World, stayed in the cabins this trip. We liked the campsite decorations, these people at Xmas really go allllllll out but we felt to removed from everything and won't be staying there again.

Question,  does anyone know if they are going to continue with the castle lighting after the holidays ???

Happy Holidays all


----------



## Happydinks

50 years Too! said:


> Oh dear, it looks like without our head moose mother and wildernessDad our thread is languishing!
> Come on the rest of you, make Muuska proud.
> 
> Deb



We must confess with all that's going on for Christmas prep - we haven't been to the boards much since we got back from the World.  Even though it's only been 10 days since we've been back - seems like eons ago that we were there!  Thanks for posting the pics Granny and lodgeloafer - we're having "issues" getting our pics to download from our camera so can't even relive our trip!

Somewhat off our normal topic:
How many groupies will confess to being saddened about the passing of Dan Fogelberg?  Growing up during his heydey - I know for me his songs spoke volumes during different times in life.  His "Auld Lang Syne" which is a staple on the raidio this time of year - is more poignant with his passing. 
Leslie


----------



## Granny

Mia...sorry to hear you've been feeling poorly.  That's always hard, especially at this time of the year!  Best wishes for a quick recovery! 

Sorry for the darkness of the photos...I just realized that I hadn't corrected them before posting.  Oh well, I think you guys get the idea!  

Leslie...I didn't even hear about Fogelberg passing.  56 years old is way too young.     But what a great legacy of songs that will live on.  I found this clip from youtube of his "Leader of the Band" song that he dedicated to his father.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy3GHCy49Dw

If you listen to the end, you can hear Dan Fogerlberg in a voice over talk about how meaningful this song was.  It is quite poignant.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happydinks said:


> We must confess with all that's going on for Christmas prep - we haven't been to the boards much since we got back from the World.  Even though it's only been 10 days since we've been back - seems like eons ago that we were there!  Thanks for posting the pics Granny and lodgeloafer - we're having "issues" getting our pics to download from our camera so can't even relive our trip!
> 
> Somewhat off our normal topic:
> How many groupies will confess to being saddened about the passing of Dan Fogelberg?  Growing up during his heydey - I know for me his songs spoke volumes during different times in life.  His "Auld Lang Syne" which is a staple on the raidio this time of year - is more poignant with his passing.
> Leslie



I, too, am really sad about Dan Fogelberg.  Auld Lang Syne always makes me feel sentimental and puts me right back into my college days psyche.
I know a lot of us groupies are in that 40-60 age frame, so most of us probably relate to artists from the 70's.  We know several men battling this disease who are in their 50's, including my best friends husband.  Male groupies, make sure to have your physical!


----------



## eliza61

50 years Too! said:


> I, too, am really sad about Dan Fogelberg.  Auld Lang Syne always makes me feel sentimental and puts me right back into my college days psyche.
> I know a lot of us groupies are in that 40-60 age frame, so most of us probably relate to artists from the 70's.  We know several men battling this disease who are in their 50's, including my best friends husband.  Male groupies, make sure to have your physical!



Joyeux Noel & Merry Christmas groupies,

I heard about Dan Fogelberg also.  It did make me sad but in a way I think it got me thinking about a lot of happy memories of the people and places that are really important in my life and isn't that the real meaning behind this season  .
Life here in NJ is the usual "twilight zone" episode.  Sid the squid made the national honor society but he also set the pool on fire (He had a school project on Pearl harbor and decided to re-create the attack in the pool, complete with model boats and lighter fluid) so we figure they cancel each other out.  Rizzo the Rat turns 17 on the 25th, I don't know about the Virgin Mary but here in NJ, anesthesiologist *do not *work on Christmas.   Dh & I celebrated our anniversary on the 15th.   We have a pact, whoever wants to leave has to take the kids, 22 years and counting..   So all in all we're planning a moose run in March.

Thanks for the holiday pictures every one.

Eliza


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Well, I'm in cold, snowy St. Louis so here's a couple photos from last year's Christmas trip to help warm us up:



Where was this pic taken? And can you believe I never made it over to the GF while there last Christmas??? Oh well, now I have a reason to go back for Christmas. Great pics as usual Granny!




MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi everyone !  Happy Holidays !
> 
> I've been away for a bit.  Was in the World Dec 5-11 and came home with a very bad cold.  The castle was so pretty all lit up.    Had the best weather but it was like everyone I came in contact with was coughing.  I actually got sick while I was still down there and the plane ride home was bad.   My ears were popping so bad that I had tears in my eyes.   Then the whole family got it and we're just now trying to rebound and get ready for the holidays.  Our tree is still not up because we've all felt so ill.  Plans are to get it up today.
> 
> Am I right.....is Muushka in wdw/cruise now ?   If so....I hope they are all having a wonderful time !
> 
> Magicinmyheart, Lodgeloafer, Granny and other.......love all the photos !
> Loribell......where do u live ?  Those photos of the ice storm look bad.  We got a icy blast here in PA over the weekend ourselves.....just hate the winter.
> 
> Pat....just wanted to send you a  .   I know how difficult it must have been to have to move your mother---especially during the holiday season.   Glad she remembers the Disney times.
> 
> Holiday Moose wishes to all !



Sorry you haven't bben feeling well. Hope you can get everything done. I am just now getting to do my Christmas shopping. Hopefully will be done tomorrow. 

And we are in Oklahoma. The storm caused lots of damage but it was 6 something today! Lots of destroyed trees everywhere, as of yesterday there were still about 77,000 without power. So glad that wasn't us, we would now be at 10 days if we were still out. 



eliza61 said:


> Joyeux Noel & Merry Christmas groupies,
> 
> I heard about Dan Fogelberg also.  It did make me sad but in a way I think it got me thinking about a lot of happy memories of the people and places that are really important in my life and isn't that the real meaning behind this season  .
> Life here in NJ is the usual "twilight zone" episode.  Sid the squid made the national honor society but he also set the pool on fire (He had a school project on Pearl harbor and decided to re-create the attack in the pool, complete with model boats and lighter fluid) so we figure they cancel each other out.  Rizzo the Rat turns 17 on the 25th, I don't know about the Virgin Mary but here in NJ, anesthesiologist *do not *work on Christmas.   Dh & I celebrated our anniversary on the 15th.   We have a pact, whoever wants to leave has to take the kids, 22 years and counting..   So all in all we're planning a moose run in March.
> 
> Thanks for the holiday pictures every one.
> 
> Eliza


----------



## ammo

Happydinks said:


> How many groupies will confess to being saddened about the passing of Dan Fogelberg?



He seemed a couple years out of time to me, just missing the heyday of singer/songwriters, but "Leader of the Band" was a favorite.  It was nice to hear an artist say something positive about his father.  It is sobering to see a man die so young of prostate cancer -- I would prefer not to have to think about this until I am a very, _very_ old man.


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> Where was this pic taken? And can you believe I never made it over to the GF while there last Christmas??? Oh well, now I have a reason to go back for Christmas. Great pics as usual Granny!



The picture you alluded to was taken in the BWV lobby last year.  My understanding is that they have an entirely different display this year and I'm looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hi Everyone! We checked into the beloved home today. 5517. Dedicated 1 bdroom overlooking the lake and pool to a lesser degree.

We ran into Ranger Stan first thing, Told him hi from everyone on the boards.

Hoping to run into Muushka when she gets here from the cruise.....

 

Lori & Rick


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> The picture you alluded to was taken in the BWV lobby last year.  My understanding is that they have an entirely different display this year and I'm looking forward to the pictures.



We also never made it over to the Boardwalk so that would explain it. I would like to see the new pics too. 



TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi Everyone! We checked into the beloved home today. 5517. Dedicated 1 bdroom overlooking the lake and pool to a lesser degree.
> 
> We ran into Ranger Stan first thing, Told him hi from everyone on the boards.
> 
> Hoping to run into Muushka when she gets here from the cruise.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lori & Rick



Have a great trip!


----------



## 50 years Too!

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi Everyone! We checked into the beloved home today. 5517. Dedicated 1 bdroom overlooking the lake and pool to a lesser degree.
> 
> We ran into Ranger Stan first thing, Told him hi from everyone on the boards.
> 
> Hoping to run into Muushka when she gets here from the cruise.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lori & Rick



Lucky you, BeadPirate.  Have a wonderful time.

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hi Everyone! We checked into the beloved home today. 5517. Dedicated 1 bdroom overlooking the lake and pool to a lesser degree.
> 
> We ran into Ranger Stan first thing, Told him hi from everyone on the boards.
> 
> Hoping to run into Muushka when she gets here from the cruise.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lori & Rick



Thanks for saying Hi to Ranger Stan on our behalf


----------



## blossomz

Hi everyone..
Thanks for the great pics!  Hope you're feeling better Mia. And...yes, I'm 50 too and was in college "with" Dan Fogelberg.  That is just so sad.  

This is the first year in 3 years that we didn't go down for the holidays.  

Please keep those pics and trip reports coming!

Happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## bobbiwoz

A Dan Fogelberg fan here.  I was lucky enough to see/hear him in concert.  

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

Well, we are back after 5 great nights at our, present company included, beloved lodge.

We were in room 3512 overlooking the busses, but the closeness to the elevators was very nice.  The lodge looks amazing and it was hard to leave.  The vacation was way too short, but it was definitely sweet!  Saw Ranger Stan as we were leaving for the DME bus.  He was being bombarded by other cast members, so I didn't stop and interrupt.  Went to Artist Point the first evening and loved it.  Crowds weren't too bad considering.  We used fast passes when needed and rode most of what we wanted to do.  My son dragged me onto Space Mountain a couple of times and he rode Primeval Whirl a ton of times.  DW and I rode it once as well.  Once is enough.  I hope that my daughters can come next year.  We are definitely doing VWL at Xmas time in 2008.  Well, the time before Xmas.  I figure we'll check in on the 11th and check out on the 19th.  It will be time well-spent at this great place.  I feel fortunate to have a piece of it, however small a 300-point piece is.  I just wish that my family and friends would come to realize what DW and I know - Wilderness lodge is the best.

Sorry to hear about Dan Fogelberg passing.  DW and I saw him in Hawaii many moons ago with Tim Weisberg, the flute player he teamed up with to do 'Twin Sons From Different Mothers.'  Great song writer, singer, guitar player and piano player.  A talent like that is not seen these days with the current state of music affairs.  Sorry, that makes me sound old, but I still think it's true.  Music is mostly the same these days.  People like Dan Fogelberg gave music diversity and quality.  He will be missed for sure, but his music will certainly live on.


----------



## DVC Mike

wildernessDad said:


> Well, we are back after 5 great nights at our, present company included, beloved lodge.


 
Glad to hear you had a great time at VWL. We hope to be there in Dec 2008 as well... Can't wait!


----------



## loribell

DVC Mike said:


> Glad to hear you had a great time at VWL. We hope to be there in Dec 2008 as well... Can't wait!



We are hoping to be there for Christmas next year ourselves. Hoping to take the entire family. If not next year then we will defintely do it in 09!


----------



## blossomz

Glad you had a wonderful time WildernessDad!  I know when we go...a trip is never long enough and it goes by soooo fast after all of those days counting down!!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

For those who go every year, do they switch up the decorations every once in a while? Or what changes have you seen over the last few years?

What is the easiest way to post vacation pics? Do I need a service???
Thanks for all the help, 
Chris


----------



## blossomz

I use photobucket for posting photos.  We've been down for the holidays the last couple of years and there were some changes, but the basics were the same.  Still, I look forward to seeing the creations each time!!  And this year there is the castle lighting show and now the Osbourne lights dance.  So there are changes from year to year!


----------



## mickeymorse

Glad to hear you had a wonderful time WD. Even though it was too short. I have rarely ever thought they were long enough.

  Just put in an offer on a great contract. Seller won't see it til Mon. Hope all goes well. Maybe I will be hearing Welcome Home sooner than I had thought.

 Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and send a little Moose Dust to help.

Rob


----------



## blossomz

mickeymorse said:


> Glad to hear you had a wonderful time WD. Even though it was too short. I have rarely ever thought they were long enough.
> 
> Just put in an offer on a great contract. Seller won't see it til Mon. Hope all goes well. Maybe I will be hearing Welcome Home sooner than I had thought.
> 
> Hope everyone has a Merry Christmas and send a little Moose Dust to help.
> 
> Rob



Sending some moosedust your way!!


----------



## mickeymorse

blossomz said:


> Sending some moosedust your way!!



Thanks Blossomz. I can hardly contain my excitement. I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning.


----------



## mickeymorse

Finally got around to posting some pics.

Here's my DFAM with the one and only.


----------



## blossomz

Great photo MickeyMorse!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Blossomz. My DW and Mickey share the same birthday. Next to me, thats her favorite guy. LOL!!


----------



## blossomz

That's sweet!  I'm still on the hunt for my disney prince!


----------



## mickeymorse

Heres one of the kids as Sharkbait.

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Just put in an offer on a great contract. Seller won't see it til Mon. Hope all goes well. Maybe I will be hearing Welcome Home sooner than I had thought.



Good luck on the purchase!  Sending moose dust your way!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  That is great!  Were you there during the Mousefest festivities?  I've been checking out the photos from Lou Mongello and the gang over at wdwradio and I am sooo jealous!  They had a fabulous time!


----------



## mickeymorse

SOME DAY YOUR PRINCE WILL COME!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the vote of confidence!!   If you know of any good ones send him my way!


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> Good luck on the purchase!  Sending moose dust your way!



Thanks for the message. I'm sure with all the groupies luck, it will happen.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for all the well-wishes....I am feeling better than I have been.   
Have fun to those who are down in the World now and welcome back to those who recently returned.    
Just wanted to share a short video of the Castle I took with my dig camera on Dec 6 (hope u enjoy) :


----------



## ammo

Maria -- that's amazing!  I'm in awe of your Imagineer-like technical skills.


----------



## TheBeadPirate

Hey WildernessDad- Did you notice more mouse-maintnence being done during the day this year? Hoping it wasn't just me. We've seen them working on the Villa tree (which is different this year) and hanging some other decorations during the day which they used to do overnights. It's neat to watch eveything they go through to get things to stay in place but it kinda takes away from the magic of it all.

The tree is pretty but all the twig ornaments that I loved are gone!  Where'd they go? I'd buy em if I could find them.  I've got pictures but can't upload them till I get home.

Tonight is Artist Point. mmmmmmm, mushroom soup.


----------



## wildernessDad

TheBeadPirate said:


> Hey WildernessDad- Did you notice more mouse-maintnence being done during the day this year?



I did not notice any maintenance going on.  I did receive the letter stating that we had better close our curtains if we wanted privacy.  That letter was dated September, 2007.  We faced the busses and closed our curtains anyway.


----------



## lisah0711

TheBeadPirate said:


> The tree is pretty but all the twig ornaments that I loved are gone!  Where'd they go? I'd buy em if I could find them.



Lori, someone on ebay sells some decorations that were supposedly used at the Wilderness Lodge.  You may want to watch for the twig ornaments.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## wildernessDad

I forgot to mention that I bought the newest Wilderness Lodge pin.  It's the one with Chip and Dale.  I also own the previous 2 versions of the Wilderness Lodge pin as well as the safari hat with 5 pins.  I'm getting into this late, I know.  My hope is to eventually fill the hat up with WL pins.

I was too late to buy the resort Xmas pin, the one with the bell that rings.  They had sold out 2 weeks earlier.


----------



## Granny

Mia...that really is pretty awesome video that you shared...thanks!!  Obviously still photos would never give that complete a picture of how great the castle looks this Christmas.

Thanks for taking the time to share with us!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for sharing the video Mia. I've never been at Christmas time so that was a nice treat. Glad to hear you are starting to feel better.

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

Here is a picture that I hope will make you happy.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the pic WD. Just waiting patiently to hear whether our offer was accepted. Merry Christmas Eve to everyone!!

Rob


----------



## Happydinks

Granny said:


> Mia...that really is pretty awesome video that you shared...thanks!!



We second that!

Merry Christmas  to all the groupies - wherever you are at this point.

*Thanks to Granny*, I am posting some pics from our trip earlier this month.  Someone had asked about the gingerbread houses, etc - so I've included pics of the ones from this year.

If you have the Travel channel, try and catch Samantha Brown's program on the Holidays at Disney.  It was filmed recently at WDW and it ends with her at WL.  It's a great show!

Have a safe one if you're traveling!

Leslie and Bob


----------



## Granny

Dinks....great photos, and thanks so much for sharing !!  

WDad...yes, that is one of our favorite photos too, and a sure sign that we've arrived HOME!! 


And to all Groupies (aw heck, even the non-Groupies), I'd like to extend wishes for a very Merry Christmas to each of you and your families.  

Have yourselves a merry little Christmas, now.


----------



## jimmytammy

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all our VWL buddies


----------



## mickeymorse

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE

Rob


----------



## eliza61

Joyeux Noel & Happy New year to all! 
Eliza, the old guy, Sid & Rizzo


----------



## loribell

Sorry I didn't get on yesterday but a belated MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of you!


----------



## SamRoc

Sorry, a little late, I just found this thread. DD and I just returned from 4 nights at VWL. Stayed December 20-23 in a studio and had a great time. We love the tree when you first walk in the lobby. Stayed there 2 years ago at Christmas in a 2 bedroom villa.


----------



## wildernessDad

SamRoc said:


> Sorry, a little late, I just found this thread. DD and I just returned from 4 nights at VWL. Stayed December 20-23 in a studio and had a great time. We love the tree when you first walk in the lobby. Stayed there 2 years ago at Christmas in a 2 bedroom villa.



Welcome to the VWL groupies thread!  I am glad that you enjoyed your stay at our beloved lodge!


----------



## mickeymorse

Just found out this morning that our offer was accepted by the seller. Now to wait for the contract to be signed and forwarded for ROFR. One step closer!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Just found out this morning that our offer was accepted by the seller. Now to wait for the contract to be signed and forwarded for ROFR. One step closer!!!



Excellent!


----------



## keliblue

mickeymorse said:


> Just found out this morning that our offer was accepted by the seller. Now to wait for the contract to be signed and forwarded for ROFR. One step closer!!!


 

*YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....* *Sending a boat load of pixie dust to you*


----------



## jimmytammy

Welcome SamRoc!

And way to go mickeymorse!


----------



## blossomz

mickeymorse said:


> Just found out this morning that our offer was accepted by the seller. Now to wait for the contract to be signed and forwarded for ROFR. One step closer!!!



Hooray!  Welcome home officially!!   

By the way...Merry Belated Christmas to all!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

SamRoc said:


> Sorry, a little late, I just found this thread. DD and I just returned from 4 nights at VWL. Stayed December 20-23 in a studio and had a great time. We love the tree when you first walk in the lobby. Stayed there 2 years ago at Christmas in a 2 bedroom villa.




WELCOME! 

Just booked the first day of our November 08' stay!  Only 7 days left to book, day by day, that is!

Who has stayed over Thanksgiving??????????? Any tips?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks everyone, and also for the pixie dust Keli. Supposed to get the contract tomorrow to sign. I can't think of a better Christmas present. Looks like 2008 should be a very Happy Year.

Rob


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hello to the new groupies, fingers crossed that mickeymorse contract is approved, and belated Merry Christmas to all groupies at home in the snow/rain and those lucky enough to be in the midst of all the WDW fun!

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm glad u all enjoyed my short video of the castle......your pics are very nice happydinks. 

Merry belated Christmas and happiness in the New Year to everyone !


----------



## Muushka

Merry Christmas (belated) to all VWL Groupies!

We got back last night and I must say, we had a wonderful cruise and a great stay at WDW.  The weather at each could not have been better.  I plan to give a full report when I get settled, but just wanted to stop by and say Hi.

PS I too was saddened by the news of the death of Dan Fogelberg.  I loved his music and his will be the next CD that I buy.  Thanks for that link Granny, brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## eliza61

Happy Holidays and welcome back Barb,
We missed ya!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Merry Christmas (belated) to all VWL Groupies!
> 
> We got back last night and I must say, we had a wonderful cruise and a great stay at WDW.  The weather at each could not have been better.  I plan to give a full report when I get settled, but just wanted to stop by and say Hi.
> 
> PS I too was saddened by the news of the death of Dan Fogelberg.  I loved his music and his will be the next CD that I buy.  Thanks for that link Granny, brought a tear to my eye.



Welcome home!  Oh wait....


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We got back last night and I must say, we had a wonderful cruise and a great stay at WDW. The weather at each could not have been better. I plan to give a full report when I get settled, but just wanted to stop by and say Hi.


Welcome back Muushka !
Glad u all had a great time.  Looking forward to your report !


----------



## Granny

Muushka...nice to see you have returned safely and it sounds like a great trip.  Looking forward to hearing the details!


----------



## blossomz

HI Muushka!  Glad you are home safely, can't wait to hear all about your trip!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Yea!  Muushka is back!


----------



## wildernessDad

Some of us are missing our VWL Groupies pic...


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome back Barb. Glad to hear you had a good vacation and looking forward to hearing all about it.

Signed and faxed our contract back. Now the process is in motion.

Where is the groupie pic?

Rob


----------



## mickeymorse

Here is a family pic from Halloween night.





                                                                                                    Just got the photopass CD. Now I can share some photos.


----------



## wildernessDad

Need help.  Something is bugging me about the VWL pdf file showing the layout of the villas.  Please look at the below link and reply there.  Thanks!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1670727


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Welcome back Barb. Glad to hear you had a good vacation and looking forward to hearing all about it.
> 
> Signed and faxed our contract back. Now the process is in motion.
> 
> Where is the groupie pic?
> 
> Rob



WooHoo!!  That is great news!



wildernessDad said:


> Need help.  Something is bugging me about the VWL pdf file showing the layout of the villas.  Please look at the below link and reply there.  Thanks!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1670727



Sorry WD, no can help on that.

Thank you all for the warm welcome backs.  The Groupies are the best! 

I just fixed a few pics and will write a report soon.


----------



## Muushka

I swear I had this done last night but I could not post!

This was a vacation in the planning for 14 months!  Our original cruise was supposed to be last Dec 10, 2007, but got cancelled.  So they refunded our $$ and gave us a credit towards another cruise, so this one was a freebee.  So nice!  

We drove down to Jupiter FL on Sat and had breakfast with 8 of our friends on Sunday just hours before the cruise. It was so great to see them.  Old friends are the best, aren’t they??  Then we drove down to Fort Lauderdale and boarded the Celebrity Millennium. 






It is a beautiful ship, but I think I liked the Celebrity Century that we sailed on last year a little bit more.  But we had a wonderful cabin with a pretty big balcony (large enough to hold 2 chairs, 2 chaise lounges and a large table and a small one).  This is my favorite picture from this cruise:






We visited 4 ports.  We didn’t do any excursions, but enjoyed getting off the ship.  The weather could not have been more beautiful.  Blue skies, warm air and calm seas.  Who could ask for anything more?? 

We got off the ship on Sunday, 12/23 and drove straight to WDW.  We checked into VWL at around 1 and the room was ready!  We got a first floor, woods view.  Half way down that looooong (NOT) hallway.  Not too much work being done, just some landscaping things, no biggie for us.  

One noticeable thing for us was that WDW is switching over to the LED lights.  It was very evident on the large on in the WL lobby.  They have that fake, grayish tinge.  I know I will get used to them, but it was a little deal (as opposed to a big deal!) for me.  The ones in the VWL atrium are still the good old fashioned incandescent type!  Don’t get me wrong on the LED lights, we just bought 300 of the C7, but they are multi-colored.  Enough of that!  Sorry….. 

We went over to MGM at around 2.  We were able to just walk onto the Lights, Camera, Motors (?is that what it is?).  What a great show that is.  Then we met up with one of the ladies in an ESL class that I volunteer for.  She is from S. Korea and was with her husband and daughter.  What fun to meet a friend at WDW! 

After we talked for a while we headed over to a surprise that was one of the best shows we have seen at WDW.  It was the Harlem Gospel Choir and they had a great performance.  Very uplifting. 

Then we went to the Osborne Family Lights and caught 2 performances of Manheim Steamroller’s Christmas songs to the lights.  We love that.  We took tons of pictures of this event last year so we didn’t drag the camera to it this year.

Monday, Christmas Eve.  I actually got my husband up early to go into MK.  Got there at 8:30 (that is a miracle, you don’t know my husband!) and did all necessary rides including Peter Pan’s Flight.  We love that ride!  Left and went back to our beloved for a nap. 

Then we headed over to Epcot for CP with Lieutenant Dan!  We had dinner at the new Tutto Italia.  We enjoyed the restaurant and then went to the CP.  As usual, the line was huge, thank goodness for priority seating.  The 8:15 performance was one of the best.  The audience was so attentive you could hear a pin drop.  All the performers, as usual, were wonderful.  

Then we headed back over to MK to see the castle all pretty.  We loved it and stayed there until about 11:30.  And that concluded our park visits.  We had a plan and it worked wonderfully.  Minimal lines for when we went and very crowded for when it didn’t matter.  All was well.  And again, great weather. 

Christmas day.  Breakfast and dinner at WCC.  Both were pretty good.  We loved just hanging around the lodge all day.  That was all we did!  Our friends from S. Korea visited us there that night and they stood with their jaws hanging looking at the Lodge. 










Then we had some more guests!! 







We just love them!!! 

Wed Dec 26.  Another non-park day.  We are really enjoying these days!  Today we went to Downtown Disney for breakfast at Wolfgang Puck Express.  I love this place.  Then we got my husband one of his gifts of:

_Interactive, sci-fi fun flourishes at the new Build Your Own Lightsaber area at the Once Upon a Toy store at Downtown Disney Marketplace. The Star Wars-themed kiosk gives guests of all ages step-by-step instructions to build an electronic lightsaber from their own imagination -- or they can replicate designs used by Star Wars characters like Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker. The toys come complete with lights, sounds and vibrations, and no matter how elaborate the completed creation, the cost is just $19.95 (which includes batteries). As an added bonus, guests also receive a store-exclusive Jedi or Sith-themed collector pin with their purchase.
_
In the afternoon we went to the pool.  I am so embarrassed to admit this, but we are Groupies, we understand these things, right?? 

I got a Zune for Christmas (Microsoft’s answer to iPod).  I went into the Jacuzzi with it.  First mistake.  Then I shifted a little and the current was very strong and my Zune drowned.  Sigh.  

Then we had to wait till it was dark to take some really cool pictures! 






And I also took one of this strange little girl  






That night we went to the Hoop De Do Review.  I had been many years before, but it was my husband’s first time. We enjoyed it.






We left on Thursday.  The traffic we saw coming into WDW and down 95 southbound made me very grateful that we had done our trip the way we did! 

Thanks for reading if you made it this far!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the post Barb. Loved hearing about your trip. Sorry to hear about the Zune though. The pics are wonderful. Especially the 2 with Mickey and Minnie. Love the light sabre shot.
We have never done Hoop-de-doo. Will be on the must do list for our first trip Home.

Rob


----------



## ransom

Welcome back, Muushka! It looks like you had a fantastic trip. 

We just got back as well, albeit from staying on cash at the Wilderness Lodge courtyard view, 12/9 to 12/22.  It was great to have enough time to spend a couple of days just hanging out at the Lodge.  It was even fun to do our laundry (tho it'll be nice to say goodbye to the $2/load cost next trip!) since we could grab a drink and sit out by the pool bar while we waited for the loads to finish.  

While we were on our trip, we booked 11/9 to 11/15 in a VWL studio for my parents, plus 11/9 to 11/21 in a second studio for DW and I. We did day-by-day booking ("just in case"), and didn't have a problem.

We also toured VWL for the first time this trip. I finally saw the Carolwood Pacific room in person! The halls, entry ways, and other common areas look great. We even poked our heads into the laundry room just to see.  

Anyway, we're looking forward to our first stay at VWL ... just 314 days to go!


----------



## Muushka

Wow Ransom, I didn't realize that you loved the place without seeing it!  That is trust!!!  Sorry we just missed you.

mickeymorse, Hoop De Do is (to me) not something that we will do again real soon, but grateful that we got the chance to do it this trip.  I suggest trying to book the Cat 1 because the seats are really great.  Years ago when I did it, (no cats back then) I got stuck way back in the balcony section and it was not nearly as good as it was this time.

Trivia alert:

Does anyone know where the name Carolwood comes from??


----------



## Granny

Muushka....glad that you had a really enjoyable sea & land vacation.  Sounds like a really nice payoff for all your planning, and the experience was as good as the anticipation! 

Thanks for sharing your trip and photos.  Glad to see that Mickey made it back with his WL-appropriate attire, and Minnie is looking good too!  

ransom...hang in there...you'll be back and enjoying VWL completely next year!   The extra room in the studio plus the amenities will be really nice for you.  It's a great feeling...you wrap up your activities at the lodge and then head over to "home" at VWL.  Just be careful because if you book a 1BR or larger at some point, you will REALLY be spoiled!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks so much for taking the time to share the details of your trip!  Sounds like you had a lovely time. 

May I ask what it is like staying on the first floor?  We are thinking about staying in a studio when we go next December and it seems that many of them are on the first floor.  You said you had a woods view.  Does that mean you were facing the back of the resort (bay side) or the front (bus side)?  If you are facing the front of the building, is noise ever an issue?  Which do you recommend requesting?

Also, do they still have the refillable mugs at VWL/Roaring Forks?  Do they have the WL logo or are they still Year of a Million Dreams?

Your photos were gorgeous! Love that Christmas tree in the main lobby.  Did they have nice decorations at the villas too?

So many questions... hope you don't mind!  Glad you are back.

Jill


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the great trip report Muushka!!  Can't wait till our next trips!  We are planned for April AND for June!!  I can't even believe it!  Did you see Ranger STan at all?


----------



## ransom

Muushka said:


> Wow Ransom, I didn't realize that you loved the place without seeing it!  That is trust!!!  Sorry we just missed you.



Well, having stayed at WL all of once before buying, we figured, it's "Disney's" and it's "Villas at" and it's "Wilderness Lodge," so what could be bad about it?  




Muushka said:


> mickeymorse, Hoop De Do is (to me) not something that we will do again real soon, but grateful that we got the chance to do it this trip.  I suggest trying to book the Cat 1 because the seats are really great.  Years ago when I did it, (no cats back then) I got stuck way back in the balcony section and it was not nearly as good as it was this time.



I know this wasn't addressed to me, but I'm glad you posted the info. We're sort of on the fence about whether to take my parents to Hoop De Doo. I guess we'll just leave it up to them, but thanks for the tip that Cat 1 is worth it if we do go!



Muushka said:


> Trivia alert:
> 
> Does anyone know where the name Carolwood comes from??



It comes from Walt Disney's Carolwood Pacific Railroad, which was a small but still rideable train in the backyard of his home on Carolwood drive (IIRC).

It was great seeing a the cars from it in the CP room at VWL, after seeing them so many times on TV!




Granny said:


> ransom...hang in there...you'll be back and enjoying VWL completely next year!   The extra room in the studio plus the amenities will be really nice for you.  It's a great feeling...you wrap up your activities at the lodge and then head over to "home" at VWL.  Just be careful because if you book a 1BR or larger at some point, you will REALLY be spoiled!



I've joked with DW about that already, warning her it can be addictive...but we're still hoping to do a 1 BR some time.    A 2BR would be a waste with just the two of us, but a 1 BR would be nice to just 'hang out' in.

Then again, there are so many other great places to hang out in at WL, we just can't go wrong!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Muushka !  Thanks so much for the TR and pics.  The light sabre photo is cool.  I want to second the "sorry" on the Zune.   We got one of those for my ds last Christmas and he loves his.   Glad you had a nice time on the cruise and hangin' at the Lodge  

Mickeymorse......just had to say what an "Incredible" pic of you and the family !  Thanks for sharing  *


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to share the details of your trip!  Sounds like you had a lovely time.
> 
> May I ask what it is like staying on the first floor? *We like it, but usually feel a little guilty. People with kiddos have to schlep their kiddos on elevators.* We are thinking about staying in a studio when we go next December and it seems that many of them are on the first floor.  You said you had a woods view.  Does that mean you were facing the back of the resort (bay side) *This one, bay side* or the front (bus side)?  If you are facing the front of the building, is noise ever an issue? *We have had this view (front of building) and noise was not an issue.  Privacy yes, noise, no.*  Which do you recommend requesting? *Honestly, I am not a big recommender of requesting any view.  We figure it out when we get there.  As long as we are not on the sidewalk, we don't care!*
> 
> Also, do they still have the refillable mugs at VWL/Roaring Forks?  Do they have the WL logo or are they still Year of a Million Dreams?*  I think it was the YOMD mugs only for sale, but I saw lots of people with the beloved WL logo mugs.  Wonder if they all bought them from home (like we did  )*
> 
> Your photos were gorgeous! Love that Christmas tree in the main lobby.  Did they have nice decorations at the villas too? *Yes!  As beautiful as ever!*
> 
> So many questions... hope you don't mind!  Glad you are back.  *Thanks, no problem.*
> 
> Jill





blossomz said:


> Thanks for the great trip report Muushka!!  Can't wait till our next trips!  We are planned for April AND for June!!  I can't even believe it!  Did you see Ranger STan at all?


*Yes, we saw him but he was busy with other guests.*



ransom said:


> Well, having stayed at WL all of once before buying, we figured, it's "Disney's" and it's "Villas at" and it's "Wilderness Lodge," so what could be bad about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this wasn't addressed to me, but I'm glad you posted the info. We're sort of on the fence about whether to take my parents to Hoop De Doo. I guess we'll just leave it up to them, but thanks for the tip that Cat 1 is worth it if we do go!
> 
> 
> 
> It comes from Walt Disney's Carolwood Pacific Railroad, which was a small but still rideable train in the backyard of his home on Carolwood drive (IIRC). * Yes!  I did not realize this until I read the all of the info under the pictures!  Some Groupie I am!*
> 
> It was great seeing a the cars from it in the CP room at VWL, after seeing them so many times on TV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've joked with DW about that already, warning her it can be addictive...but we're still hoping to do a 1 BR some time.    A 2BR would be a waste with just the two of us, but a 1 BR would be nice to just 'hang out' in.
> 
> Then again, there are so many other great places to hang out in at WL, we just can't go wrong!  *I agree.  I tried to get my husband to stay in a studio this past trip due to the very high points at Christmas.  Nuff said.  We stayed in a 1 BR.   But I have to admit, for the amount of time we stayed in it, it was worth it! *



We (I use the term loosely) took the Zune apart and it is sitting on the DR table, drying out.  Poor Zune...


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> Here is a family pic from Halloween night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the photopass CD. Now I can share some photos.



Great pic of the family enjoying MNSSHP.  How fun!


Barb,

Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation.  Thanks for sharing.  I especially enjoyed the picture of you two with Mickey and Minnie!  Do they only come out on Christmas Eve and Day?  Would love to get one of those next December.
Sorry about the Zune 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to share the details of your trip!  Sounds like you had a lovely time.
> 
> May I ask what it is like staying on the first floor?  We are thinking about staying in a studio when we go next December and it seems that many of them are on the first floor.  You said you had a woods view.  Does that mean you were facing the back of the resort (bay side) or the front (bus side)?  If you are facing the front of the building, is noise ever an issue?  Which do you recommend requesting?
> 
> Also, do they still have the refillable mugs at VWL/Roaring Forks?  Do they have the WL logo or are they still Year of a Million Dreams?
> 
> Your photos were gorgeous! Love that Christmas tree in the main lobby.  Did they have nice decorations at the villas too?
> 
> So many questions... hope you don't mind!  Glad you are back.
> 
> Jill


Cheer4Bison, by your posting numbers I guess you are new.  Welcome to the VWL groupie thread!  What a great webname.

Deb


----------



## Christine & family

I was so happy to see this thread.  We closed on our VWL contract through DVC in December so I can now officially say that the Lodge is home!


----------



## Muushka

Christine & family said:


> I was so happy to see this thread.  We closed on our VWL contract through DVC in December so I can now officially say that the Lodge is home!



WooHoo!!  A new groupie!!!  At the best time of year!!!

Grab yourself a Moose and stay with us a spell!!!
I know it will look really good on you!





The Moose just can't help it.....





He just has to dance when new Groupies come aboard!!


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Great pic of the family enjoying MNSSHP.  How fun!
> 
> 
> Barb,
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation.  Thanks for sharing.  I especially enjoyed the picture of you two with Mickey and Minnie!  Do they only come out on Christmas Eve and Day?  *I remember them being at WL when we were there in the late 90's.  But this past Christmas is the only other time they we have been there at Christmas.  Granny mentioned that they were not there last Christmas. .  So you should only book there when we are there!  (Did I use the word 'there' too much???)* Would love to get one of those next December.
> Sorry about the Zune
> 
> Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Deb and Maria. We had a wonderful time. Still have candy left over from that night.

Welcome Home Christine. I don't know if I should say that since we are just in the process of acquiring our first contract. Forgive me if I'm out of place but I couldn't resist. And like Muushka says; welcome to the groupies thread. 

Rob


----------



## blossomz

mickeymorse that photo is priceless!


----------



## Happydinks

Just back to the threads after all the hohoho'ing - and Barb's back!  Welcome back - your vacation looks like it was WONDERFUL!

Just wanted to wish all everyone a very HAPPY, SAFE, HEALTHY New Year! 

Time to go party! 

Bob and Leslie


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks blossomz.

I want to wish everyone here a *VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR*. May 2008 be the best year yet.

Rob


----------



## ransom

Happy New Year, fellow groupies!  May 2008 be the best year yet!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Thanks Happydinks, mickeymorse and ransom !  All the best in 2008 to everyone !*


----------



## Muushka

Yes, a very happy, healthy, and joyous New Year to all Groupies.  

And as Granny says, what the heck, Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## zeph317

this may be a REALLY stupid question (no comments, please ) but we are heading down for our first stay at VWL on Wednesday - and it occurred to me to ask - is there any way to get our belongings to our room in lieu of the bellboy? Carts of any sort, or do we just do the pack mule thing and make a lot of trips? 

thanks!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> but we are heading down for our first stay at VWL on Wednesday - and it occurred to me to ask - is there any way to get our belongings to our room in lieu of the bellboy? Carts of any sort, or do we just do the pack mule thing and make a lot of trips?


Hi.....I believe if the carts aren't in use by the bellhops, you can use them.  But if it's busy at check-in, I'd just go with a bellhop.  
Have a great first visit !


----------



## SantaRay

Just found this thread and thought I'd join in.  We stayed at WL the third week that they were open and fell in love with the place. We had considered buying DVC early on, but when the Villas were announced there was no more considering. It was a sure thing! 

We returned from a stay at CR on 12-24 and while it was nice, it just wasn't home.  Hope we can get back soon.

Best wishes to all for a Happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Welcome Santa Ray !  Thanks for joining in.  Happiness in the new year to you as well. *


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY NEW YEARto all my fellow Groupies.  Sending Moose Dust to all of you in hopes of a great year!


----------



## beachwarmer

We have returned from our 19 day trip...and the last 12 at VWL were amazing.  We had the best time. 

We bought VWL when I could not get a reservation at WL when I called 499 days in advance ( when they allow you to book a room)  We knew we would love it but after staying there words can not really do it justice.  It was the first of many trips home we will be making.

We stayed in a studio on the second floor facing the pool just down the short hall.  We were lucky enough to be the Flag Family on Dec 27th with Ranger Stan.  Santa was in the main lobby Christmas Eve...and he was the really one according to my DD.

I will post photos when I have a chance to download them.  It has been crazy since we got home....and more snow again today.

Sorry I never saw Muushka.  Glad to hear you had a great trip too.

Kelly


----------



## loribell

Mushka it was me that didn't see them last year but Granny said they were there. He even posted some really great pics, at least pics of Mickey - don't remember if Minnie was in them. 

Anyway, glad you had a great trip. 


Kelly - Your trip sounds fabulous too! Wish I had been there. 


HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!


----------



## mickeymorse

Sounds like you had a wonderful time Kelly. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.

Welcome to Santa Ray.

Rob


----------



## 50 years Too!

SantaRay--saw your pics from the Merry Mixer.  Are you a working Santa at Christmas?
You would be perfect!
Christine--welcome to the group.
Mia--love that moose pic.  I would just like to mention, I really enjoy your sense of humor.
Happy New Year everyone.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

SantaRay said:


> Just found this thread and thought I'd join in.  We stayed at WL the third week that they were open and fell in love with the place. We had considered buying DVC early on, but when the Villas were announced there was no more considering. It was a sure thing!
> 
> We returned from a stay at CR on 12-24 and while it was nice, it just wasn't home.  Hope we can get back soon.
> 
> Best wishes to all for a Happy and healthy New Year!



Just like us!  Welcome Santa Ray and grab yourself a Moose Siggy!  I'll bet it would look great on you!



beachwarmer said:


> We have returned from our 19 day trip...and the last 12 at VWL were amazing.  We had the best time.
> 
> We bought VWL when I could not get a reservation at WL when I called 499 days in advance ( when they allow you to book a room)  We knew we would love it but after staying there words can not really do it justice.  It was the first of many trips home we will be making.
> 
> We stayed in a studio on the second floor facing the pool just down the short hall.  We were lucky enough to be the Flag Family on Dec 27th with Ranger Stan.  Santa was in the main lobby Christmas Eve...and he was the really one according to my DD.
> 
> I will post photos when I have a chance to download them.  It has been crazy since we got home....and more snow again today.
> 
> Sorry I never saw Muushka.  Glad to hear you had a great trip too.
> 
> Kelly



Sorry we missed you too!  We tried to be the flag family but no luck.  Glad a Groupie got it!


----------



## SantaRay

50 years Too! said:


> SantaRay--saw your pics from the Merry Mixer.  Are you a working Santa at Christmas?
> You would be perfect!
> 
> Deb



Thanks. I do some private parties and charity parties. We had a great time at the mixer. It's amazing how much attention a long white beard gets at this time of year.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mia--love that moose pic. I would just like to mention, I really enjoy your sense of humor.
> Happy New Year everyone.


*Thanks Deb !  Glad u enjoyed my moose greeting !  I couldn't resist.  Let's hope 2008 is a good one for everyone.*


----------



## Granny

*Happy New Year one and all!*  

Welcome to all the new Groupies, and thanks to all for sharing your holiday experiences at VWL.  Right now we're on the fence about booking a trip for Christmas 2008.   What I really wish is that my job and the school schedules would allow for an early December trip but that will have to wait a few more years.  

In any event, I hope that everyone's 2008 is off to a fantastic start!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> *Happy New Year one and all!*
> 
> Welcome to all the new Groupies, and thanks to all for sharing your holiday experiences at VWL.  Right now we're on the fence about booking a trip for Christmas 2008.   What I really wish is that my job and the school schedules would allow for an early December trip but that will have to wait a few more years.
> 
> In any event, I hope that everyone's 2008 is off to a fantastic start!



How about the first year you get to do an early December VWL visit, we have an official Groupie meet?  We would hae a looooong notice, right?


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> How about the first year you get to do an early December VWL visit, we have an official Groupie meet?  We would hae a looooong notice, right?



We'd need a long notice to book the rooms! I'd be interested in this!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> We'd need a long notice to book the rooms! I'd be interested in this!



Well that's 2 families!  3 if we count Granny  .


----------



## Granny

Barb...I'd love to have a Groupie meet at VWL.  We could meet in the main lobby at WL and give each other the "secret Groupie handshake"!! 


BTW...nice avatar! 

And I just noticed your tag....have you had that long?  Leave it to a guy to not notice.


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Barb...I'd love to have a Groupie meet at VWL.  We could meet in the main lobby at WL and give each other the "secret Groupie handshake"!!



The... secret Groupie handshake?  I, umm, did not get that when I joined up.  Did I miss this?   Admittedly, I am a newbie groupie, but I should have gotten the memo on this.  

Anywho, I am planning on arriving December 11, 2008 and departing on December 19.  Maybe we should get a December VWL thread going after vacation dates are set in January.


----------



## ransom

Ah, well, I guess I'm out of luck on this.  We did the last two Decembers at the Lodge, so we're not scheduled to be back in December until 2011.  (Yes, we actually do plan that far out...to 2012, as a matter of fact!  )

Still, it'll be nice to see WDW without the Christmas decorations.

But that won't happen until 2009, since we're going in November this year.  

We wanted to hit F&W/MNSSHP, F&G, and try out the Jan/Feb crowds before going back to good ol' December.

Maybe this Groupie meet will become a regular thing, though, and I'll catch you guys on your second or third go-around.


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Barb...I'd love to have a Groupie meet at VWL.  We could meet in the main lobby at WL and give each other the "secret Groupie handshake"!!
> 
> 
> BTW...nice avatar!
> 
> And I just noticed your tag....have you had that long?  Leave it to a guy to not notice.



I got that tag a few months back.  I was floored when I saw it.  After 9 years I finally got one.

Granny, we will have to figure out how exactly we set that handshake up.  I remember we had several teleconferences with the Groupies and we came to a general consensus.  I remember something about a Moose call and some sort of 3 Stooges hand movement, but that is it.  Maybe you could type up the procedure for us?

Let us know when that year is coming up and we can plan on it.



wildernessDad said:


> The... secret Groupie handshake?  I, umm, did not get that when I joined up.  Did I miss this?   Admittedly, I am a newbie groupie, but I should have gotten the memo on this.
> 
> Anywho, I am planning on arriving December 11, 2008 and departing on December 19.  Maybe we should get a December VWL thread going after vacation dates are set in January.



WD that handshake is a tongue-in-cheek joke that we made up.  Sorry!  No handshake.....yet!  Granny is pretty creative you know! 

This Dec 2008 will be our very first Dec that we will not be going to WDW in 16 years  .  We plan on a beginning of Jan trip in 09.  We find that we enjoy WDW sans crowds and Dec is becoming more and more crowded each year.  But we will return in Dec 09 because of the AP-must-get-all-the-use-out-of-it-as-possible syndrome.
And we will go in Dec when Granny and anyone else in the pre-planning stages goes!

You are going to have a nice long time at WDW in Dec.  Enjoy! 

I kind of wish we had set a time this past Dec for a small gathering.  
I didn't run into one Groupie and I had my 'Groupies' Moose on the door.


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> The... secret Groupie handshake? I, umm, did not get that when I joined up. Did I miss this?  Admittedly, I am a newbie groupie, but I should have gotten the memo on this.
> 
> *Anywho, I am planning on arriving December 11, 2008 and departing on December 19. Maybe we should get a December VWL thread going after vacation dates are set in January*.


 

*We are going Dec 5-12 this year*


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> *Happy New Year one and all!*
> 
> Welcome to all the new Groupies, and thanks to all for sharing your holiday experiences at VWL.  Right now we're on the fence about booking a trip for Christmas 2008.   What I really wish is that my job and the school schedules would allow for an early December trip but that will have to wait a few more years.
> 
> In any event, I hope that everyone's 2008 is off to a fantastic start!




Happy New Year groupies

Granny,
I feel your pain, if I can ever get Rizzo the Rat to decide on a college, I may be able to leave home in December.   
*Rizzo's choices:* *Mom's Choices*
Rutgers U in NJ (10 miles)           University of Nebraska (1000 miles)
Temple U in PA  (20 miles)          University of Louisville  ( 1000 miles)
Univ of De in DE (30 miles)       Texas A & M (don't know but it's far far away)

Happy 2008 every one!


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Happy New Year groupies
> 
> Granny,
> I feel your pain, if I can ever get Rizzo the Rat to decide on a college, I may be able to leave home in December.
> *Rizzo's choices:* *Mom's Choices*
> Rutgers U in NJ (10 miles)           University of Nebraska (1000 miles)
> Temple U in PA  (20 miles)          University of Louisville  ( 1000 miles)
> Univ of De in DE (30 miles)       Texas A & M (don't know but it's far far away)
> 
> Happy 2008 every one!



  Poor Rizzo!


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> The... secret Groupie handshake?  I, umm, did not get that when I joined up.  Did I miss this?   Admittedly, I am a newbie groupie, but I should have gotten the memo on this.



Well, since only Groupies read this I suppose it's okay to share the secret handshake process.

Befitting our group, it's quite simple actually.  

Put your right hand out...just a regular handshake will do.  The secret is that at the time of the handshake each Groupie puts the four fingers of their left hand sticking up behind their head as imitation antlers.   Wiggling of the four fingers is optional, of course.  

Please don't use just the first two fingers...other wise you'll get the infamous "devil look" that so many youngsters delight in putting up in photos as they sit behind their siblings.  

And don't use just the index and the pinkie...unless you're a Texas Groupie.

And of course, it is never polite to use just one finger up there regardless that it's your longest one!!  

So now you have the Official Groupie Secret Handshake protocol.


----------



## mickeymorse

I like it Granny. I have been practicing it for our groupie meeting.

Rob


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the refresher Granny!  I knew you would come through!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the VWL Groupie handshake 101 Granny !
If I can manage to get down to wdw in Dec for a 2008 groupie meet, it'll have to be the first week because my AP expires Dec 7.   
Eliza....my dd is also doing the college decision thing.  So I feel your pain.  I think she's pretty much decided on FL Tech.   Good luck to Rizzo and you all in the big decision.  My dd really fretted over it.


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Happy New Year groupies
> 
> Granny,
> I feel your pain, if I can ever get Rizzo the Rat to decide on a college, I may be able to leave home in December.
> *Rizzo's choices:* *Mom's Choices*
> Rutgers U in NJ (10 miles)           University of Nebraska (1000 miles)
> Temple U in PA  (20 miles)          University of Louisville  ( 1000 miles)
> Univ of De in DE (30 miles)       Texas A & M (don't know but it's far far away)
> 
> Happy 2008 every one!



Hmmm, did anyone else notice that mom wants Rizzo to go far, far away!  



Granny said:


> Well, since only Groupies read this I suppose it's okay to share the secret handshake process.
> 
> Befitting our group, it's quite simple actually.
> 
> Put your right hand out...just a regular handshake will do.  The secret is that at the time of the handshake each Groupie puts the four fingers of their left hand sticking up behind their head as imitation antlers.   Wiggling of the four fingers is optional, of course.
> 
> Please don't use just the first two fingers...other wise you'll get the infamous "devil look" that so many youngsters delight in putting up in photos as they sit behind their siblings.
> 
> And don't use just the index and the pinkie...unless you're a Texas Groupie.
> 
> And of course, it is never polite to use just one finger up there regardless that it's your longest one!!
> 
> So now you have the Official Groupie Secret Handshake protocol.



But can we Oklahoma groupies do the index & pinkie finger upside down?


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> But can we Oklahoma groupies do the index & pinkie finger upside down?



Well, we're just getting silly now. 

Of course!  The VWL Groupie Code (more like guidelines, really  ) specifically allows regional variations of the Moose Sign.  

But just remember, we chose those four fingers for a reason.  Not only do they look like moose antlers, but when spread also form the letter "W", and the middle two fingers form a "V".  Despite the "V" and the "W" significance, it is generally frowned upon to add the thumb and index finger "L" on the forehead...that really does tend to make us look a bit weird.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Eliza, my daughter is a senior in college this year.  I was very disappointed when she chickened out of going to a college in NH, that she sent her deposit to and everything.  I had visions of fun trips (for me) to Boston, NYC, etc.  She chose a college just 60 miles away.  Actually it is nice having her home for birthdays, Easter, etc.  Guess she's not so thrilled to be close to home anymore, she is taking a teaching position in Japan for a year. 

I'll be at VWL Dec 16-22, sans my daughter.  Guess her brother will be able to take a friend.  I'll have us all practice the secret handshake for our meet.

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Eliza, my daughter is a senior in college this year. I was very disappointed when she chickened out of going to a college in NH, that she sent her deposit to and everything. I had visions of fun trips (for me) to Boston, NYC, etc. She chose a college just 60 miles away.


Deb ~
My daughter is so torn between a college which is just a tad under an hour away and FL Tech.  In her heart, she knows FL Tech has the better program.....but she is so nervous about being 1000+ miles away from home.  The only thing that gives us a little better feeling is my uncle lives only 25 min from the FL campus.  So if she ever feels she needs to be close to family, my aunt and uncle (who are retired) are very close.  

That is very cool though that your dd is going to teach in Japan.  Sounds like a whole new adventure.   Does she know the language ?  My friend's daughter visited Japan (Tokyo) about a year ago and fell in love with the city.   I wish your dd all the best----and you too Deb because it'll be tough to have her so far away.


----------



## jimmytammy

We will be there Dec.1-11 if all goes well on booking.  I plan on no more missing those Dec trips.

Granny, thanks for providing us with that secret handshake.  I will be practicing with my family


----------



## Muushka

Speaking of December at VWL, we did something different this year.  We walked around the campground before the HDDR show at FW.  Those people are crazy fun for Christmas decorations!  If you find yourself tired of park crowds, check it out!

Also, in my TR, the picture of the strange little girl





was one of the window displays at the Mercantile.  Does anyone else think that she is a little weird/grumpy looking or is it just me??


----------



## wildernessDad

I propose that we designate the Territory Lounge a meeting place for VWL groupies, say one night per week or perhaps two nights per week?

Perhaps starting at 8 PM or so?  What do you think?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We walked around the campground before the HDDR show at FW. Those people are crazy fun for Christmas decorations! If you find yourself tired of park crowds, check it out!


Muushka.....I was in wdw Dec 5-11.  I wished I had known about Ft Wilderness because I would have gone over there.   I didn't find out about it, until I got home and saw an episode with Samantha Brown about holidays in WDW.  They REALLY do go all out some of them.  For some of them, I heard, it's a yearly tradition and they've been camping out at Ft Wilderness since the 70's !

Where exactly was the strange girl located ?  I don't remember seeing her last year ?


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> Deb ~
> My daughter is so torn between a college which is just a tad under an hour away and FL Tech.  In her heart, she knows FL Tech has the better program.....but she is so nervous about being 1000+ miles away from home.  The only thing that gives us a little better feeling is my uncle lives only 25 min from the FL campus.  So if she ever feels she needs to be close to family, my aunt and uncle (who are retired) are very close.
> 
> That is very cool though that your dd is going to teach in Japan.  Sounds like a whole new adventure.   Does she know the language ?  My friend's daughter visited Japan (Tokyo) about a year ago and fell in love with the city.   I wish your dd all the best----and you too Deb because it'll be tough to have her so far away.



Thanks, Maria.  I am sad about her being gone for a year.  Guess I'll have to save some points for Toyko DL!
She loves the Japanese people and culture.  She stayed with a host family (in Japan) for three weeks after HS.  She also has taken 5 years of Japenese and tutors Japanese exchange students at her college.  I guess this was inevitable.
Excited for her, but hard for me.
Guess I'll just have to plan several trips to WDW next year to help me get over it! 

It will be fun for you to go to Parent's Weekend, etc.  Nice for you and your daughter that relatives will be close.  Good luck with the senior year/college transition.

Deb
Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> Speaking of December at VWL, we did something different this year.  We walked around the campground before the HDDR show at FW.  Those people are crazy fun for Christmas decorations!  If you find yourself tired of park crowds, check it out!
> 
> Also, in my TR, the picture of the strange little girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was one of the window displays at the Mercantile.  Does anyone else think that she is a little weird/grumpy looking or is it just me??



Barb,

I agree, scary, if you ask me.  

I bet that was really fun walking around the campgrounds to see their displays.  I mentioned to my husband that we should do that next year.
My kids reminded me that I better not get any ideas about camping there when they are with me.  How times change, they used to love to camp when they were little.  

Deb


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Well, we're just getting silly now.
> 
> Of course!  The VWL Groupie Code (more like guidelines, really  ) specifically allows regional variations of the Moose Sign.
> 
> But just remember, we chose those four fingers for a reason.  Not only do they look like moose antlers, but when spread also form the letter "W", and the middle two fingers form a "V".  Despite the "V" and the "W" significance, it is generally frowned upon to add the thumb and index finger "L" on the forehead...that really does tend to make us look a bit weird.



This is what I meant:






Sorry, couldn't resist. Of course after what we pulled last night I really shouldn't be posting anything. At least they won their bowl game.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I propose that we designate the Territory Lounge a meeting place for VWL groupies, say one night per week or perhaps two nights per week?
> 
> Perhaps starting at 8 PM or so?  What do you think?



We won't be there, but it sounds like it could be a good plan.  Am I going to regret not going in Dec???  If you guys keep talking about it, we may have to change!!



MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka.....I was in wdw Dec 5-11.  I wished I had known about Ft Wilderness because I would have gone over there.   I didn't find out about it, until I got home and saw an episode with Samantha Brown about holidays in WDW.  They REALLY do go all out some of them.  For some of them, I heard, it's a yearly tradition and they've been camping out at Ft Wilderness since the 70's !
> 
> Where exactly was the strange girl located ?  I don't remember seeing her last year ?



Maybe the Mercantile had not woke her up yet to put her on display when you were there.  That's probably why she looks so grumpy!  

Samantha Brown!  We love her!!  Yes, her WDW at Christmas was the reason we walked around there.  One summer I was involved in the 'camping scene'.  A sub-culture of it's own!  And I was reminiscing with my husband how much fun it was and how about getting a camper when he retires and staying there all winter!!!
The conversation suddenly became silent, and that was the end of that! 

Say, didn't we miss you in October also???


----------



## Granny

Hi Groupies! 


I....um.......er......wanted to let you all know that.....


......I just got off the phone with MS, and....


.....and......during the call....I CANCELLED our July VWL reservations!       



     



    and changed the reservation to BCV






WHAT HAVE I DONE????


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Does you need to be revived??????? Just moon the BWV from the top of the ship wreck and that should be enough pennance.


----------



## loribell

DISNEY FIX said:


> Does you need to be revived??????? Just moon the BWV from the top of the ship wreck and that should be enough pennance.


----------



## Muushka

> *and changed the reservation to BCV*



Just in case everyone could not read what you wrote.

PS Remember Granny, we loved BCV!  In fact we may stay there this September!


----------



## wildernessDad

What's a BCV?


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> PS Remember Granny, we loved BCV!  In fact we may stay there this September!


 
I guess that's good news....even Benedict Arnold had some friends, I suppose.  

So here's the real story...we've never stayed at BCV and I have a rule that I don't bash a resort on these boards if I've never stayed there.  Well, I can only beat up OKW just so much so now I'll have another resort I can trash with knowing experience.  



			
				wildernessDad said:
			
		

> What's a BCV?



Some DVC resort...BCV stands for *B*etcha *C*an't *V*ait to get back to VWL!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Guilty too! As we own there as well, and we love it.


----------



## Muushka

> Some DVC resort...BCV stands for Betcha Can't Vait to get back to VWL!



Great pun!  I am very curious how you will like it compared to BWV.  You will tell us, won't you?

PS I so agree with that 'no bashing till you stay there' policy!


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> and changed the reservation to BCV
> 
> WHAT HAVE I DONE????



OH THE HORROR OF IT ALL!!!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse, how is that contract coming??


----------



## jimmytammy

What are we gonna do with you?  And what is this world coming too


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Just in case everyone could not read what you wrote.
> 
> PS Remember Granny, we loved BCV!  In fact we may stay there this September!




I noticed that also barb.  Well if one must leave the lodge area, the beach club is a great place.

Granny,
remember you are visiting only, you must come back.  Don't make us send the moose patrol after you.

I'm going to play on line with MS today and hope I can snag a room at the lodge for 4/24-4/27.  One of my college roommates is celebrating her 5 year breast cancer free anniversary.  I think this is when they officially say they are survivors. What better way to celebrate than with the mouse. So every one do the mouse dance of luck for me.   
This will be the first time sans "the old guy", Rizzo and sid.  It'll be tough but for the sake of the groupies and to uphold the groupies honor I will soldier on.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jimmytammy said:


> What are we gonna do with you?  And what is this world coming too



We *could* look at it like he is taking one for the team?!?!?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> .....and......during the call....I CANCELLED our July VWL reservations!
> 
> 
> 
> and changed the reservation to BCV



Granny !
Oh good golly !  There goes the neighborhood !


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> I noticed that also barb.  Well if one must leave the lodge area, the beach club is a great place.
> 
> Granny,
> remember you are visiting only, you must come back.  Don't make us send the moose patrol after you.
> 
> I'm going to play on line with MS today and hope I can snag a room at the lodge for 4/24-4/27.  One of my college roommates is celebrating her 5 year breast cancer free anniversary.  I think this is when they officially say they are survivors. What better way to celebrate than with the mouse. So every one do the mouse dance of luck for me.
> This will be the first time sans "the old guy", Rizzo and sid.  It'll be tough but for the sake of the groupies and to uphold the groupies honor I will soldier on.



Lots of moose dust coming your way. Congrats to the friend on being a survivor!!!!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> mickeymorse, how is that contract coming??



Hi Muushka. When I called to confirm that my fax went through and the deposit, the seller hadn't forwarded their contract yet. Waiting to hear if they have and the paperwork sent to Disney. I need to have more patience but I'm toooooooo excited. Already narrowed down a couple of possibilities for our first trip home. Now lets hope for availability if the contract goes through.

Rob


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Granny, remember you are visiting only, you must come back.  Don't make us send the moose patrol after you.


NOT going to be a problem, I can assure you! 



> I'm going to play on line with MS today and hope I can snag a room at the lodge for 4/24-4/27.  One of my college roommates is celebrating her 5 year breast cancer free anniversary.  I think this is when they officially say they are survivors. What better way to celebrate than with the mouse. So every one do the mouse dance of luck for me.


Well, some might do that Moose Dance,




Others of us will hoist a toast to celebrate




Sounds like a great reason for a great trip.  And very good of you to soldier on without the usual support troops.


Oh...YOU are the support troop for THEM?  In that case, enjoy a vacation where you aren't doing all the work!!


----------



## bzzelady

DISNEY FIX said:


> We *could* look at it like he is taking one for the team?!?!?




Oh good...maybe this means I'll get my July waitlist at VWL  

Just kidding, Granny!  My DD8 and DM already made me make the BCV reservation but I did put myself on the waitlist...hoping they will want to see the light of the sunrise over Bay Lake


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Hi Muushka. When I called to confirm that my fax went through and the deposit, the seller hadn't forwarded their contract yet. Waiting to hear if they have and the paperwork sent to Disney. I need to have more patience but I'm toooooooo excited. Already narrowed down a couple of possibilities for our first trip home. Now lets hope for availability if the contract goes through.
> 
> Rob



Hooves crossed!

Eliza, they are crossed for you too!  What a good friend you are.  I hope the trip is a great one and so happy for your friend's health.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm going to play on line with MS today and hope I can snag a room at the lodge for 4/24-4/27. One of my college roommates is celebrating her 5 year breast cancer free anniversary. I think this is when they officially say they are survivors. What better way to celebrate than with the mouse. So every one do the mouse dance of luck for me.
> This will be the first time sans "the old guy", Rizzo and sid. It'll be tough but for the sake of the groupies and to uphold the groupies honor I will soldier on.


Eliza....
Moosedust right at ya !  Here's hoping you get the ressie.  All the best to your friend on surviving the 5 year mark ! 
And I totally sympathize again on the lack of Rizzo being with you on the trip.  This past summer was our first time vacationing without my son too.   It's hard, I know.  

Granny....love your toasting moose men !


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Granny said:


> NOT going to be a problem, I can assure you!
> 
> 
> Well, some might do that Moose Dance,




Who's cleaning up after these guys???????????     

BCV traitors get out your scoopers.


----------



## bzzelady

DISNEY FIX said:


> BCV traitors get out your scoopers.



I'll let my DD8 and DM know they are on scooping duty unless they change their minds!

That moose picture is just great


----------



## Granny

DISNEY FIX said:


> Who's cleaning up after these guys???????????
> 
> BCV traitors get out your scoopers.




 

Too funny!!  


And like Muushka, I've got hooves crossed for mickeymorse's contract to come through!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Granny and Muushka. Still haven't heard anything.

Moosedust for you too Eliza 

Granny, I love the moose pic as well. Where do you get them?


----------



## DVC Mike

I called my Guide this morning and asked if there were 30 points available at VWL in my March Use Year. She said she'd get back to me later today. She called me back and said they were!

Just checked DVCMember.com, and the points are already in my account!


----------



## Granny

DVCMike...congratulations on your latest addition!!  Glad that they were able to accommodate your UY so quickly!  

mickeymorse...I saw that you posted on the other thread showing all the Christmas decorations including WL/VWL.  I can tell you, VWL IS NOT second rate when it comes to decorations.  

Imagine...he complained about the moose antlers in the decorations.  

Has anyone here seen VWL with the Christmas decorations and felt like it was lacking?  We thought they were excellent. 

I didn't respond to the comments since I thought it had the makings of turning into a resort bashing thread.  As usual, to each their own.  Glad he likes Old Key West so much better.


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Granny, I love the moose pic as well. Where do you get them?



Well, I think Muushka and Mia win the prizes for creative artwork, but if I recall correctly I found the party moose picture with Google.  When I saw it, I had to laugh and knew we'd find an occasion to display it on this thread!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Well, I think Muushka and Mia win the prizes for creative artwork, but if I recall correctly I found the party moose picture with Google.  When I saw it, I had to laugh and knew we'd find an occasion to display it on this thread!



Oh Granny.  As much as I would love to take credit for anything creative, sadly, I have not a creative bone in my body.  It was some other creative Groupie!  Not sure which though.


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> mickeymorse...I saw that you posted on the other thread showing all the Christmas decorations including WL/VWL.  I can tell you, VWL IS NOT second rate when it comes to decorations.
> 
> Imagine...he complained about the moose antlers in the decorations.
> 
> Has anyone here seen VWL with the Christmas decorations and felt like it was lacking?  We thought they were excellent.
> 
> I didn't respond to the comments since I thought it had the makings of turning into a resort bashing thread.  As usual, to each their own.  Glad he likes Old Key West so much better.



Thanks for straightening me out Granny. I don't know why I even responded. Since I have never seen them myself, I am definitely unqualified to offer an opinion. My I never say a bad word or else I shall step in a pile of moose .... 

Rob


----------



## Muushka

I am definitely qualified to offer an opinion!  And I could not help my comment about WL not being as nice as AKL because they saw it as a replica! 

Even MG got in on it!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> I am definitely qualified to offer an opinion!  And I could not help my comment about WL not being as nice as AKL because they saw it as a replica!
> 
> Even MG got in on it!!



I couldn't believe that the tree at the lodge was considered a replica of AKL either. As you so brilliantly put it Muushka, the original sits in our living room.


----------



## mickeymorse

On another note. I received an email stating that we are waiting for the paperwork from the seller. They are expecting it on Mon. Then it can be forwarded to Disney. Patience Rob


----------



## Muushka

MM, you are a quick study!!!


----------



## loribell

mickeymorse - congrats! Hope all goes well for you. 

Personally I didn't like the red, white & blue decorations at the BWV. IT seemed kinda over the top to me. 

I know that the lodge is what I think of as a Christmas theme, the kind of place you are supposed to be at. I know that when I walked in and saw both lobbies I was blown away.  That is Christmas, not a beach theme, or a key west theme, or even an Americana theme. Yes they were very pretty but just not Christmasy.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> On another note. I received an email stating that we are waiting for the paperwork from the seller. They are expecting it on Mon. Then it can be forwarded to Disney. Patience Rob



WooHoo.  One step closer!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Lori. I'm just having a hard time with the hurry up and wait. I haven't been this excited since the children were born. DW now knows that I'm officially certifiable.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DW now knows that I'm officially certifiable.
> __________________



Is there any other way to be, Rob ?


----------



## beachwarmer

We were lucky enought to be the Flag Family on December 27.  We checked in Dec 17 in the morning and had the choice of Dec 25th on.  We were lucky and it was Ranger Stan that took us up.

Here is the view:






This one is of the villas:






The WL Flag


----------



## beachwarmer

[/IMG]


----------



## mickeymorse

Awesome pics beachwarmer. The weather looks great. Hopefully Ranger Stan is still around for our first trip.

Rob


----------



## beachwarmer




----------



## loribell

Great pics. Maybe we will get lucky enough to be able to do this on our next trip.


----------



## Muushka

Did you hear the 'plop'?  That was my jaw looking at that very first picture.  And to think, we were leaving VWL on that very day!  I was looking for our car in the parking lot!

I will drag my husband in to gawk at these.  Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wonderful pics........what a great view from up there


----------



## Muushka

I have a Groupie suggestion:

If you have less than the max 6 in your family and you are able to get the flag family opportunity, how about posting in here on the groupie thread that you have room for X number of groupies and the date/time?  When we were there we could have done it on the 29th (but we would be gone).  But we are only 2 and we would have room for 4 MORE GROUPIES!!!  We usually have a laptop with us and we could check/post.  I wonder if VWL would let us do that? 

PS Plus I feel funny doing it as 2 adults, without kiddos!


----------



## Granny

beachwarmer...thanks for sharing the pictures, and congrats on making Flag Family.  We keep asking and some day I know we'll get up there!  

Muushka...I wouldn't hesitate to do it with the two of you.  Families come in all sizes you know!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

In the imortal words of Paris Hilton.........................THAT'S HOT!!!!!!!


Great pics, thanks.


----------



## jimmytammy

Wonderful pictures...Thanks for sharing


----------



## blossomz

Beachwarmer...those photos are phenomenal!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ransom

Wow, beachwarmer, I can see the my and DW's room from Dec 9-22 from your Bay Lake shot.  Last balcony on the right, fifth floor. Ahh.     Thank you!


----------



## beachwarmer

Thanks everyone for the nice comments.  I am glad you are enjoying the photos.  I have a few more to share that I took from the roof.


----------



## loribell

Simply amazing!


----------



## loribell

Sorry, dup post!


----------



## beachwarmer

Here is the view from our Studio on the second floor.
















The quiet pool is what you see peeking out from behind the trees. 

The only problem we had was that one set of people in the room next to us were smoking out on the balcony.  When we walked out onto our balcony they went into the room to smoke.  We could smell it through the connecting door.  They also had just spilled their coffee down onto the ground under them.  Lucky they were only there for I think one maybe two nights at most.  We were headed off to the parks for a Breakfast reservation so I did not contact the front desk immediately.  I did so when we returned and a security guard came right to the room within 15 minutes.  The people had already checked out but housekeeping had found the cigarette butts in the room.  I heard the security guard radio to others all this info and they were going to charge them the fee.  I was on my way to the pool and I spoke to him.  He let me know that it is best to contact them immediately so they can deal with it.(Our neighbours were a bit scary and I really didn't want any altercations ...I was in a hurry and a little bit chicken too.)  It was nice to see them take this so seriously.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, interesting.  I guess if it happens I will call ASAP.


You have some telephoto on that camera!  Still loving the pics!


----------



## mickeymorse

> The only problem we had was that one set of people in the room next to us were smoking out on the balcony. When we walked out onto our balcony they went into the room to smoke. We could smell it through the connecting door.


The same thing happened to us on our stay at OKW. We were on the 3rd floor and the people on the 1st floor below us smoked on their patio and the smoke rose up into ours. You could see all the butts littering the ground. Fortunately we didn't spend that much time out there.

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

I am glad that Disney is taking care of those who are smoking in rooms.


----------



## MBELSANTI

HI there, Groupies!

Well DS and I spent a wonderful week at WL this past August, and when we got home I bought DVC. I was not able to get VWL resale contract at the time, but bought BWV. I made ressie for next month and waitlisted for VWL and my waitlist came through!! I am so excited. Anyway, we reserved a studio. I see that there are not a whole lot of dedicated studios( looks like only 20 of them). Will they automatically place us in one? Is this something that I can request? I really don't care about a particular view as we plan on spending a lot of time in the parks as this is our first trip during non 95 degree weather LOL.


----------



## beachwarmer

Muushka said:


> You have some telephoto on that camera!  Still loving the pics!




My camera is a little Cannon Powershot A40 2.0 megpixal, about five years old.  It only has a 3x zoom and a 7.5 digital zoom.  I did not bring my good camera on this trip and am kicking myself.  I see these photos and think what I could have gotten with a better one from up there.  This camera is easier to carry around to the parks and on rides.

We also got some great family photos with the castle in the background that Ranger Stan took and some great ones with the flags and us raising them.


----------



## blossomz

Wow...those photos are really impressive!  Makes me feel pretty good about my new point and shoot Olympus!  Hope I get some photos as nice!


----------



## Granny

Denice made an interesting comment in THIS THREAD ABOUT GV'S

How cool would it be to have a GV at VWL?  While we've never stayed in one, we may have need of one in the future and will probably have to book at BWV (our other home).


----------



## mickeymorse

beachwarmer said:


> My camera is a little Cannon Powershot A40 2.0 megpixal, about five years old.  It only has a 3x zoom and a 7.5 digital zoom.  I did not bring my good camera on this trip and am kicking myself.  I see these photos and think what I could have gotten with a better one from up there.  This camera is easier to carry around to the parks and on rides.
> 
> We also got some great family photos with the castle in the background that Ranger Stan took and some great ones with the flags and us raising them.



I have the A60. Its 4 yrs old. Hopefully I can get as good a picture out of it. Must have something to do with the photographer My photo eye is still in need of work.

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Denice made an interesting comment in THIS THREAD ABOUT GV'S
> 
> How cool would it be to have a GV at VWL?  While we've never stayed in one, we may have need of one in the future and will probably have to book at BWV (our other home).



My points are more loaded into VWL, so a GV there would be an excellent idea!    I'm all for it.  Where do I sign up?


----------



## Muushka

MBELSANTI said:


> HI there, Groupies!
> 
> Well DS and I spent a wonderful week at WL this past August, and when we got home I bought DVC. I was not able to get VWL resale contract at the time, but bought BWV. I made ressie for next month and waitlisted for VWL and my waitlist came through!! I am so excited. Anyway, we reserved a studio. I see that there are not a whole lot of dedicated studios( looks like only 20 of them). Will they automatically place us in one? Is this something that I can request? I really don't care about a particular view as we plan on spending a lot of time in the parks as this is our first trip during non 95 degree weather LOL.



Hello there Marie!  And welcome to the Groupies!

I am not that informed about your questions, but hopefully this welcome will also serve as a bump.

You know, you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie.  The only requirement is that you love the place and sometime during the next 5 year period you utter the words "My beloved Wilderness Lodge".  

And as a Groupie, it is also suggested to grab one of our Moose siggies.  So have at it (if you like)  .

PS I hope you have a great first visit at VWL !


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Morning all  

Well, we survived the horrible Northern California storm..

 just had 1 rather large tree branch go thru our roof and 6 feet of snow to plow 

 .  Still don't have power at home .  I guess I'm going to have to haul my behind into work really early in the a.m so I can start making my day by day for next Dec.


----------



## Muushka

Oh my!  I am so sorry about the storm damage.  I hope all is well very soon (and reservations all made!),


----------



## DISNEY FIX

keliblue said:


> *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Morning all
> 
> Well, we survived the horrible Northern California storm..
> 
> just had 1 rather large tree branch go thru our roof and 6 feet of snow to plow
> 
> .  Still don't have power at home .  I guess I'm going to have to haul my behind into work really early in the a.m so I can start making my day by day for next Dec.



Keep ya chin up!  May your power come back soon.....
Best wishes,
Chris


----------



## blossomz

Here's a little pixie dust coming your way... Hope it helps...


----------



## mickeymorse

Sorry to hear about the weather. Jeez, up here in balmy Canada, we're at 62 right now. It'll be back in the 30s by thursday though. Hope your power is back on soon so it doesn't wreck booking Dec. Sounds like you could use a dose of the Villas right now!! 

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

Sorry to hear about your bad weather, keliblue.  It's 70 degrees here today in parts of Maryland.  Go figure...


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> You know, you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie.  The only requirement is that you love the place and sometime during the next 5 year period you utter the words "My beloved Wilderness Lodge".



 

Easiest membership on earth, I'd say!  

Though it really shouldn't take five years!


----------



## Granny

MBELSANTI said:


> I made ressie for next month and waitlisted for VWL and my waitlist came through!! I am so excited. Anyway, we reserved a studio. I see that there are not a whole lot of dedicated studios( looks like only 20 of them). Will they automatically place us in one? Is this something that I can request?



You are right, there are only 20 dedicated studios at VWL.  There are another 45 lock-off studios, so the odds are that you have a lock off.  I think they tend to reserve the dedicated studios first so if you got the studio via waitlist, it is even likelier to be a lock off.

The designation of dedicated or lock off should show up on your confirmation.  When you get your new reservation confirmation sheet, look for "L/O" or "Ded" which should tell you which one you will get.

Or you can log on to the members' site and look at your Vacation Details and it should show up there.

You can request either type when making the reservation and they'll let you know right then.  With waitlist I'm not sure you get to make the request as they'll automatically assign you to whatever opens up.

Either way, I'm sure you'll have a magical trip!


----------



## mickeymorse

Just found out it was forwarded to Disney on the 2nd. Will hopefully hear some extremely good news soon. Need all the Moose dust I can get now.


----------



## blossomz

Keeping my mooseclaws crossed for you...


----------



## Muushka

Moose dust on it's way.....and fingers crossed too!


----------



## blossomz

Keeping my mooseclaws crossed for you...


----------



## blossomz

Keeping my mooseclaws crossed for you...


----------



## blossomz

Keeping my mooseclaws crossed for you...


----------



## blossomz

sending you some dust and keeping my mooseclaws crossed!


----------



## Muushka

Moose dust on it's way.....and fingers crossed too!

Thanks of for the update!


----------



## Muushka

Moose dust on it's way.....and fingers crossed too!

Thanks  for the update!


----------



## blossomz

sending you some dust and keeping my mooseclaws crossed!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks blossomz and Muushka. With all that going for me, I can't see it not passing ROFR!!!


----------



## blossomz

I'm so embarrassed!!  It didn't seem to be taking me to my post!!!!  Sorry guys!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Muushka and blossomz


----------



## beachwarmer

mickeymorse said:


> Just found out it was forwarded to Disney on the 2nd. Will hopefully hear some extremely good news soon. Need all the Moose dust I can get now.



Lots of luck.  I know with our resale Disney took the full amount of time.  I will send Moose dust that you get a positive answer soon.

I also notice that you are from Amherstburg.  My in-laws live there....


----------



## mickeymorse

Okay, whats going on here? Is my computer possessed?


----------



## mickeymorse

beachwarmer said:


> Lots of luck.  I know with our resale Disney took the full amount of time.  I will send Moose dust that you get a positive answer soon.
> 
> I also notice that you are from Amherstburg.  My in-laws live there....



Thanks beachwarmer. Have you visited here?


----------



## mickeymorse

blossomz said:


> I'm so embarrassed!!  It didn't seem to be taking me to my post!!!!  Sorry guys!



Thats okay blossomz. It seems mine was doing the same thing.


----------



## MBELSANTI

Muushka said:


> Hello there Marie!  And welcome to the Groupies!
> 
> I am not that informed about your questions, but hopefully this welcome will also serve as a bump.
> 
> You know, you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie.  The only requirement is that you love the place and sometime during the next 5 year period you utter the words "My beloved Wilderness Lodge".
> 
> And as a Groupie, it is also suggested to grab one of our Moose siggies.  So have at it (if you like)  .
> 
> PS I hope you have a great first visit at VWL !



HI Muushka,

Thanks for the warm welcome!!  

I absolutely LOVED everything about the Lodge. When we first arrived and we were standing in line to check in, I totally welled up with tears and thought I was going to lose it. You see, I had been avidly reading about WL on the other thread and when we were finally there, all of the grandeur of the main lobby just got to me.  

Anyway, how do I go about using one of those Moose's in my signature??


----------



## MBELSANTI

Muushka said:


> Hello there Marie!  And welcome to the Groupies!
> 
> I am not that informed about your questions, but hopefully this welcome will also serve as a bump.
> 
> You know, you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie.  The only requirement is that you love the place and sometime during the next 5 year period you utter the words "My beloved Wilderness Lodge".
> 
> And as a Groupie, it is also suggested to grab one of our Moose siggies.  So have at it (if you like)  .
> 
> PS I hope you have a great first visit at VWL !



HI Muushka,

Thanks for the warm welcome!!  

I absolutely LOVED everything about the Lodge. When we first arrived and we were standing in line to check in, I totally welled up with tears and thought I was going to lose it. You see, I had been avidly reading about WL on the other thread and when we were finally there, all of the grandeur of the main lobby just got to me.  

Anyway, how do I go about using one of those Moose's in my signature??


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks blossomz and Muushka. With all that going for me, I can't see it not passing ROFR!!!



This is too funny!  It looks like me and Blossomz are trying to get our post counts up!  And that is the last thing I want to do.  I was stunned when I saw it the other day.  Last time I looked it was 2000 posts lower!! 

Here I go with ANOTHER post!!

Anyway, fingers crossed for the closing!


----------



## MBELSANTI

Granny said:


> You are right, there are only 20 dedicated studios at VWL.  There are another 45 lock-off studios, so the odds are that you have a lock off.  I think they tend to reserve the dedicated studios first so if you got the studio via waitlist, it is even likelier to be a lock off.
> 
> The designation of dedicated or lock off should show up on your confirmation.  When you get your new reservation confirmation sheet, look for "L/O" or "Ded" which should tell you which one you will get.
> 
> Or you can log on to the members' site and look at your Vacation Details and it should show up there.
> 
> You can request either type when making the reservation and they'll let you know right then.  With waitlist I'm not sure you get to make the request as they'll automatically assign you to whatever opens up.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure you'll have a magical trip!



HI Granny!

I went and grabbed my confirmation, and the only thing is says is Studio. It doesn't show any designation for either l/o or dedicated. Hmm 

I tried to check on the website and got the

We're sorry. 

The page you are trying to access is currently not available.  
But you are right, I don't think it will really matter. I am just glad I am going!


----------



## Muushka

Tears upon check-in?  Oh yeah, you are a Groupie!

Right click the moose, copy the properties location info and paste it under User CP>Signature insert image






Good luck MBELSANTI , I'll be checking later!!! I know it will look wonderful on you!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Keliblue....so sorry you got slammed with that storm.  Hope the power is back on by now.  

Mickeymorse....mucho moose luck on your contract


----------



## MiaSRN62

Keliblue....so sorry you got slammed with that storm.  Hope the power is back on by now.  

Mickeymorse....mucho moose luck on your contract


----------



## beachwarmer

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks beachwarmer. Have you visited here?



I visited many times....too many and I try my best to avoid it as much as possible.  This in no way reflect your cute town....I have enjoyed a lot of your attractions and make a point of getting out of the house to visit them as often as I can during a visit.   The fort is a good couple of hours.

We use to visit every second year for Christmas....We now go to the VWL for that Christmas.


----------



## Degli

Checkin on the moose


----------



## Degli

Hey,
Does anyone know how to get the moose in my signture? I copied and pasted it and this is what happened? I'm a groupie for sure.


----------



## loribell

keliblue said:


> *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Morning all
> 
> Well, we survived the horrible Northern California storm..
> 
> just had 1 rather large tree branch go thru our roof and 6 feet of snow to plow
> 
> .  Still don't have power at home .  I guess I'm going to have to haul my behind into work really early in the a.m so I can start making my day by day for next Dec.



Keli sorry about the crappy weather. Hope your power is back on soon. 



mickeymorse said:


> Just found out it was forwarded to Disney on the 2nd. Will hopefully hear some extremely good news soon. Need all the Moose dust I can get now.



Got my fingers crossed for you too although it looks like the others had it covered quite well. 

I got a duplicate post yesterday too. Guess the dis had the hiccups really bad!


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi Degli. I think what you need to do is copy it. Click on the insert image icon above and paste it on the line.The following brackets will be either side of the URL.






Good to see another Groupie. 

Rob


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the well wishes Lori.


----------



## Degli

Yay, 
I'm a groupie!


----------



## mickeymorse

Degli said:


> Yay,
> I'm a groupie!



Glad to see it worked fellow Groupie and I will beat Muushka in telling you that it looks good too! Don't be mad at me Muushka


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Glad to see it worked fellow Groupie and I will beat Muushka in telling you that it looks good too! Don't be mad at me Muushka



How could I be mad, it DOES look good!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to the herd!


----------



## blossomz

Just found this moose call!  Maybe this should be our official welcome call!
http://www.worsleyschool.net/science/files/moose/page.html

scroll down to the very bottom of the page!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Just found this moose call!  Maybe this should be our official welcome call!
> http://www.worsleyschool.net/science/files/moose/moose.wav:lmao:



it didn't work!  It said (which is also funny!) 

Perhaps you typed the address wrong.

Maybe that page has disappeared into the electronic void.

Or possibly the dog ate it.

Try typing the address again.

Or visit one of the pages below to find what you're looking for.


----------



## Muushka

You edited it!!  You cheat You cheat!!

Just kidding, I will now scroll..........


----------



## blossomz

Yes...I realized that after I clicked on it too! But I edited the website.  Try clicking it again and scrolling to the bottom of the page...


----------



## Muushka

Oops, still not working......


----------



## blossomz

Yes...I realized that after I clicked on it too! But I edited the website.  Try clicking it again and scrolling to the bottom of the page...


----------



## blossomz

Yes...I realized that after I clicked on it too! But I edited the website.  Try clicking it again and scrolling to the bottom of the page...
http://www.worsleyschool.net/science/files/moose/page.html


----------



## Muushka

It still didn't work.  Some Groupie I am......


----------



## blossomz

These boards have been sooo slow!  I've been trying to post the correction and I couldn't get on!!!


----------



## blossomz

These boards have been sooo slow!  I've been trying to post the correction and I couldn't get on!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

I think that moose has a terrible cold.  Surely he can be louder than that!

Keli, so sorry you are having such yucky weather difficulties.  Just boatloads of rain and cold here in Oregon.  At least in the valley, mountains are getting socked.  Good luck with the reservations.

Mickeymorse, it will be really soon!  

Deb


----------



## blossomz

These boards have been sooo slow!  I've been trying to post the correction and I couldn't get on!!! I can't get on!!!  I can't get on!!!  What's going on


----------



## 50 years Too!

I think that moose has a terrible cold.  Surely he can be louder than that!

Keli, so sorry you are having such yucky weather difficulties.  Just boatloads of rain and cold here in Oregon.  At least in the valley, mountains are getting socked.  Good luck with the reservations.

Mickeymorse, it will be really soon!  

Deb


----------



## blossomz

These boards have been sooo slow!  I've been trying to post the correction and I couldn't get on!!! I can't get on!!!  I can't get on!!!   GRRRR What's going on


----------



## blossomz

Oh no....another repeating message!


----------



## blossomz

Oh no....another repeating message! Here's a page of moose calls!
http://www.sherryfelix.com/Creatures/Moose/Moose.htm


----------



## Muushka

The boards have the hiccups again!

There, that worked.  Which one?  The big guy on the right almost bottom?  He is very handsome!


----------



## Muushka

I get it, finally, and I heard it!  Never heard a moose before!
But isn't that moose on the bottom right handsome??


----------



## blossomz

I love the smiling guy...but take a listen to the calf bleating!!


----------



## blossomz

Yes, the smiling guy is great...take a listen to the calf bleating!   What have we come to...listening to moose calls to remind us our beloved lodge!!


----------



## blossomz

Yes...very!  We are truly a bunch of mooses to be enthralled by moose calls!  I guess we are a unique herd of moose/lodge lovers!!


----------



## blossomz

Yes...very! I would even go so far as to say his antlers are real and they are spectacular!  We are truly a bunch of mooses to be enthralled by moose calls!  I guess we are a unique herd of moose/lodge lovers!!  (either that or we're nuts!)


----------



## blossomz

Yes...and his antlers are real and they're spectacular!


----------



## mickeymorse

How that for a mascot?


----------



## mickeymorse

This should be the official drink (alcoholic). Its a tradition up here in the frozen tundra.





Have a glass on me!!


----------



## mickeymorse

blossomz said:


> Yes...and his antlers are real and they're spectacular!



Just caught this one.   Being a bull, I guess it rules out naming him Mulva.


----------



## blossomz

No that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> How that for a mascot?



I love that picture.

What about using Melvin the moose as our mascot? Anybody have a picture of him?


----------



## Degli

My dog jumped when a played this! Funny.


----------



## Muushka

Some Groupie I am.  Who is Melvin the Moose?

Boy that is one handsome Moose!  I am a Groupie!!


----------



## mickeymorse

This is the best I can do Wilderness.    







> Some Groupie I am. Who is Melvin the Moose?



Me too Muushka. According to my research, FW used to have breakfast with Melvin. Wilderness can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Granny

Melvin the Moose?  Why he's the real star of the Country Bear Jamboree!






He's that good looking guy on the right!


----------



## keliblue

Morning all..  I feel like I have been reading double over the last few pages .  Still no power at home but do have my first two days booked for our Dec 08 trip  

Loved the Moose call.. my co-worker looked at me a little funny though ...they just don't get it...so sad  .


----------



## wildernessDad

Love those Melvin the moose pics!  I am saving those suckers out!  Got any more?


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> This is the best I can do Wilderness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too Muushka. According to my research, FW used to have breakfast with Melvin. Wilderness can correct me if I'm wrong.



I know where that was taken!  It was taken at the Chip and Dale Country Jamboree breakfast, starring Melvin the moose!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> Melvin the Moose?  Why he's the real star of the Country Bear Jamboree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's that good looking guy on the right!



Yes, what a moose he is!  Still, he must have been a slow running moose by the look of him.  Of course, it's very hard to out run bullets, I've heard.

Sorry, the latter was my 'Debbie Downer' moment for the day.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Yes, what a moose he is!  Still, he must have been a slow running moose by the look of him.  Of course, it's very hard to out run bullets, I've heard.
> 
> Sorry, the latter was my 'Debbie Downer' moment for the day.



No problem...as Melvin proclaims, he's only half moose anyway!


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> No problem...as Melvin proclaims, he's only half moose anyway!



I'll give Melvin full credit for that half answer.  I would say half-*** answer, but he doesn't have one, does he?


----------



## eliza61

More useless information from my universe.  This toy is celebrating it's 90th anniversary.  This toy was very popular with our male mooseheads over a certain age but its definitely come along way since it's humble beginnings.






What's the name of the toy.  This is only worth one dancing mouse because it's pretty easy

extra points for the name of the bear out front.

happy Wednesday groupies


----------



## SantaRay

eliza61 said:


> More useless information from my universe.  This toy is celebrating it's 90th anniversary.  This toy was very popular with our male mooseheads over a certain age but its definitely come along way since it's humble beginnings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of the toy.  This is only worth one dancing mouse because it's pretty easy
> 
> extra points for the name of the bear out front.
> 
> happy Wednesday groupies




I don't see a picture.


----------



## eliza61

SantaRay said:


> I don't see a picture.








how about now?


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> how about now?


Nope, still no picture.


----------



## eliza61

Wilderness dad,
I think I need a drink from that beer.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Wilderness dad,
> I think I need a drink from that beer.



I see the picture now!

Lincoln logs!

Hey check this out!  http://www.startedbyamouse.com/emporium/LincolnLogs.shtml


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> I see the picture now!
> 
> Lincoln logs!
> 
> Hey check this out!  http://www.startedbyamouse.com/emporium/LincolnLogs.shtml



Thanks for the link. That was neat seeing it get constructed. I'm not much of an instruction reader type either.


----------



## mickeymorse

Hey Muushka. I love your new sig.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Gone from the thread for a whole  2 days and come back to some really cool moose pics and sounds !   I love the lincoln log set---we purchased it several years ago and it is sitting on top of our living room entertainment center.  

Keliblue....sorry you still don't have power.  Do they have any estimated time when it'll be back on ?


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Hey Muushka. I love your new sig.



Thank you!  You noticed!

Eliza, great trivia.  I was out the door wondering what the heck you were talking about.  The only thing I could come up with was the Raggedy Ann doll, and didn't figure our male Moosies would be fans of them!  Then the picture showed up, AhHa, that makes perfect sense!

Yes, Keliblue, any power yet?


----------



## keliblue

MiaSRN62 said:


> Gone from the thread for a whole 2 days and come back to some really cool moose pics and sounds ! I love the lincoln log set---we purchased it several years ago and it is sitting on top of our living room entertainment center.
> 
> Keliblue....sorry you still don't have power. Do they have any estimated time when it'll be back on ?


 
We are supposed to have power by the weekend  .. better not hold my breath.  All I'm worried about is making my last two days ressie for December.. how sad is that   I can careless if the food spoils but DON"T mess with my day by day


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


> We are supposed to have power by the weekend  .. better not hold my breath.  All I'm worried about is making my last two days ressie for December.. how sad is that   I can careless if the food spoils but DON"T mess with my day by day



DCC can be a great pick-me-up! I hope that your power returns soon!


----------



## loribell

keliblue said:


> We are supposed to have power by the weekend  .. better not hold my breath.  All I'm worried about is making my last two days ressie for December.. how sad is that   I can careless if the food spoils but DON"T mess with my day by day



Are you staying at home or with family? At least when our power was out we were able to stay with the in laws otherwise we would have had no heat, total electric and no fireplace. 

Good luck getting the power back & even better luck with the day by day ressies.


----------



## blossomz

What a cute moosie muushka!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

* WOOHOO!!!!!! *

Just wanted to let everyone know that I just received word that my contract passed ROFR      Sorry, I'm getting carried away now. Thanks to everyone for their good vibes. Yay for MOOSE DUST. It rocks!


----------



## loribell

Congratulations!!!!!! And WELCOME HOME!


----------



## Muushka

*Well hot diggity dog! 

Another OFFICIAL Groupie!!*​ 

That is the best thing I have heard all day!  Many years of fun times coming for Rob and fam.

So, which resort will you make your first reservation for??


----------



## Muushka

*The Moose wanted to tell you something:*


----------



## blossomz

Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> We are supposed to have power by the weekend  .. better not hold my breath.  All I'm worried about is making my last two days ressie for December.. how sad is that   I can careless if the food spoils but DON"T mess with my day by day



See...this is why I love hanging with the Groupies.  They just GET IT!  

Kelli...hope you have power soon, and that you all do okay in the mean time.


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> * WOOHOO!!!!!! *
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I just received word that my contract passed ROFR      Sorry, I'm getting carried away now. Thanks to everyone for their good vibes. Yay for MOOSE DUST. It rocks!



I just told the other Groupies about this great news!!!







Awesome, awesome, awesome!!!


----------



## Granny

Muushka...I'm diggin' that new siggie of yours!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for all the Welcome homes. Granny, I knew we were popular but I didn't realize how many of us there were. 

*Here's to all the Groupies*


----------



## Degli

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for all the Welcome homes. Granny, I knew we were popular but I didn't realize how many of us there were.
> 
> *Here's to all the Groupies*



I was just thinking that the VWL groupies need to have something to signify who we are. Just like the lime green mickey heads the disboards groupies carry on their person. We need a lime green moosehead that we can print out and attach to our stuff while in WDW. Is this a little over the top? Who wants to design it?


----------



## eliza61

mickeymorse said:


> * WOOHOO!!!!!! *
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I just received word that my contract passed ROFR      Sorry, I'm getting carried away now. Thanks to everyone for their good vibes. Yay for MOOSE DUST. It rocks!










Ok, so when's the first trip home?


----------



## mickeymorse

Degli said:


> I was just thinking that the VWL groupies need to have something to signify who we are. Just like the lime green mickey heads the disboards groupies carry on their person. We need a lime green moosehead that we can print out and attach to our stuff while in WDW. Is this a little over the top? Who wants to design it?



I love the idea. Unfortunately I'm not that creative. Count me in. Lets see what I can make. 

Thanks Eliza. I don't see it closing in time to make a Dec ressie. I can always try. Maybe we will do MNSSHP again. I like that time of year.


----------



## alldiz

Soooo excited....Finally going "home" to the lodge 

booked a 2BR in OCT....anyone know about any construction
projected for the lodge....or replacement of the sofa beds?

Also....Are there 2 BR on the high floors.....the higher I am the better....

1 last thing....are there a lot of HA rooms....should I request NOT
to get one....definately do NOT want one.
thanks
Kerri


----------



## wildernessDad

alldiz said:


> Soooo excited....Finally going "home" to the lodge
> 
> booked a 2BR in OCT....anyone know about any construction
> projected for the lodge....or replacement of the sofa beds?
> 
> Also....Are there 2 BR on the high floors.....the higher I am the better....
> 
> 1 last thing....are there a lot of HA rooms....should I request NOT
> to get one....definately do NOT want one.
> thanks
> Kerri



I think this will help you out with your floor plan question.  See here.

http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf

I do not know how many HA rooms are available.

Have fun at our beloved VWL!


----------



## keliblue

As Muushka would say..

*Well hot diggity dog we got power!  *


and a special Moose welcome to mickeymorse *My the Moose poo poo be with you  *


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


> As Muushka would say..
> 
> *Well hot diggity dog we go power!  *
> 
> 
> and a special Moose welcome to mickeymorse *My the Moose poo poo be with you  *



Glad you got power back!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Hi everyone 

I want to join the group : 

DH and I love VWL and  just did an add-on there this week!  

We have been lucky to snag ressies there at 7mos for our last three trips, but we love it so much we had to call it our Home too 

I am so excited to call it my home!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to join the group :
> 
> DH and I love VWL and  just did an add-on there this week!
> 
> We have been lucky to snag ressies there at 7mos for our last three trips, but we love it so much we had to call it our Home too
> 
> I am so excited to call it my home!!



Welcome to the VWL groupies!  Grab the moose pic here and sit a spell!

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to join the group :
> 
> DH and I love VWL and  just did an add-on there this week!
> 
> We have been lucky to snag ressies there at 7mos for our last three trips, but we love it so much we had to call it our Home too
> 
> I am so excited to call it my home!!



Welcome Gal. Please feel free to grab an official groupie sig. I'm sure there will be lots of other Welcomes, but let me be the first. I myself just passed ROFR on my first contract. Okay how about second since wilderness can type faster


----------



## mickeymorse

keliblue said:


> As Muushka would say..
> 
> *Well hot diggity dog we go power!  *
> 
> 
> and a special Moose welcome to mickeymorse *My the Moose poo poo be with you  *



Thanks Keliblue and I am so glad to hear your power is back on. Now finish those ressies if you haven't already.


----------



## blossomz

Kelli-Do you have power yet?


----------



## blossomz

Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to join the group :
> 
> DH and I love VWL and  just did an add-on there this week!
> 
> We have been lucky to snag ressies there at 7mos for our last three trips, but we love it so much we had to call it our Home too
> 
> I am so excited to call it my home!!



WELCOME!!!


----------



## Muushka

Degli said:


> I was just thinking that the VWL groupies need to have something to signify who we are. Just like the lime green mickey heads the disboards groupies carry on their person. We need a lime green moosehead that we can print out and attach to our stuff while in WDW. Is this a little over the top? Who wants to design it?



I agree.  I actually really like our VWL Groupies Moose designed by a TF, but not sure if we can use that.  Perhaps our founder could get creative again!  DF where are you??



Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to join the group :
> 
> DH and I love VWL and  just did an add-on there this week!
> 
> We have been lucky to snag ressies there at 7mos for our last three trips, but we love it so much we had to call it our Home too
> 
> I am so excited to call it my home!!



Well we got us another Groupie!  And so glad that it is also a home!  Welcome!  
I don't see a Moose Siggie on you, I'll bet it would look really good!



blossomz said:


> Kelli-Do you have power yet?


see below post.  I added a letter.  



keliblue said:


> As Muushka would say..
> 
> *Well hot diggity dog we go(t) power!  *
> 
> 
> and a special Moose welcome to mickeymorse *My the Moose poo poo be with you  *



Love the moose poo poo!  So glad your power is back.   That is not fun having no electricity.


----------



## blossomz

Oh good!  Power is back nd upand running!


Yes!  I think it would be fun to have something recognizable when we're at our Lodge!  I would love to see some groupies..


----------



## loribell

Kelli - Glad the power is back on. 

Welcome to the new groupies.


----------



## lisah0711

Oh Groupies!  Is there a corkscrew in the DVC units at VWL?  This question seems very important to me now as I contemplate all the work I have to do before my first trip home next week!


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> * WOOHOO!!!!!! *
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that I just received word that my contract passed ROFR      Sorry, I'm getting carried away now. Thanks to everyone for their good vibes. Yay for MOOSE DUST. It rocks!



A big moose call out to you!
Congrats.
Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I want to join the group :
> 
> DH and I love VWL and  just did an add-on there this week!
> 
> We have been lucky to snag ressies there at 7mos for our last three trips, but we love it so much we had to call it our Home too
> 
> I am so excited to call it my home!!



Welcome, Good Ol Gal,

The best kind of add on in my opinion, I've added on 4 times at our VWL!
Love your love bees, maybe someone creative can make some love moose!

Deb


----------



## Good Ol Gal

thanks for all the welcomes everyone. 

We now have 655 points and I don't think I've been as excited as I am now with my three little contracts : 

(47 pts, 44 pts, 29 pts.. total 120 pt add-on)


----------



## Muushka

Wow, that is a bunch of points!

And that Groupie siggie looks great on you!


----------



## blossomz

Good Ol Gal said:


> thanks for all the welcomes everyone.
> 
> We now have 655 points and I don't think I've been as excited as I am now with my three little contracts :
> 
> (47 pts, 44 pts, 29 pts.. total 120 pt add-on)



I have to tell you...I love  my 3 little contracts  too!  I now have 630 points and I can't use words to say how that makes me feel!!! I know it is a bit silly, but my life is so darn stressful that sometimes all I need to think about is when I'll be using my points again!!  This year, I'm sharing with my relatives so we can all go down for a little longer time together!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Muushka said:


> Wow, that is a bunch of points!
> 
> And that Groupie siggie looks great on you!



I know!  When we first joined, 175 pts seemed like alot!  

We have slowly (ok not really slowly) added-on.  We have four kiddos so we have to get a 2 bedroom and that can eat up points real fast!! 

Now we can go twice a year on our points.


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Ol Gal said:


> I know!  When we first joined, 175 pts seemed like alot!
> 
> We have slowly (ok not really slowly) added-on.  We have four kiddos so we have to get a 2 bedroom and that can eat up points real fast!!
> 
> Now we can go twice a year on our points.



Like Muushka said, that siggie looks good. Geez, and I thought my 175 was alot. Wonder if add-on-itis will hit us quickly or not.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Like Muushka said, that siggie looks good. Geez, and I thought my 175 was alot. Wonder if add-on-itis will hit us quickly or not.



I have suggestion for you.  Stay away from the 1 BR's.  Just the 2 of us started out with 150 points thinking it would always be a studio and every few years a 1 BR.  Now it is we always stay in a 1 BR and every few years stay in a studio!


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> Like Muushka said, that siggie looks good. Geez, and I thought my 175 was alot. Wonder if add-on-itis will hit us quickly or not.



I predict 6-9 months!   That's about how long it took for us.

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> I have suggestion for you.  Stay away from the 1 BR's.  Just the 2 of us started out with 150 points thinking it would always be a studio and every few years a 1 BR.  Now it is we always stay in a 1 BR and every few years stay in a studio!



And I thought our first trip could be a 1 bdrm. Love the idea of a king size bed. When I saw the models at Saratoga, I liked the extra room and the full kitchen as well.


----------



## mickeymorse

50 years Too! said:


> I predict 6-9 months!   That's about how long it took for us.
> 
> Deb



Deb. Was that 6-9 mths after your first trip or 6-9 mths after purchase?


----------



## Good Ol Gal

mickeymorse said:


> Deb. Was that 6-9 mths after your first trip or 6-9 mths after purchase?



We added on 9 months after our first purchase (we actually bought sight unseen in 2004). It was 2 months after our first trip Home, 2005.

Then..... we added on one year later.  2006

Then... we added on another year later.  2007

And now, in 2008.

I think our guide must think of us as an After Christmas bonus  

We've added on every Jan/Feb for the past 4 years!


----------



## blossomz

I wanted to add on 6-9 MINUTES after we arrived on our first trip!   But it took me 5 years to pull together enough moose money to add on!!


----------



## Muushka

We bought in December and had our first (on points) stay in April in a studio.  We added on when we got home (or there abouts).


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> Deb. Was that 6-9 mths after your first trip or 6-9 mths after purchase?



Purchase.  Then we stayed at VWL and added SOME MORE!
And guess what, I'm thinking of selling some of my impulse AKL purchase and buying even more VWL!  Oh how I wish they would make some GV's in our home.
Then I would be on  
Deb


----------



## MaryJ

50 years Too! said:


> Purchase.  Then we stayed at VWL and added SOME MORE!
> And guess what, I'm thinking of selling some of my impulse AKL purchase and buying even more VWL!  Oh how I wish they would make some GV's in our home.
> Then I would be on
> Deb


Ditto.  If there were GV at VWL, I wouldn't even LOOK anyplace else!  Now that our family is getting bigger (see DGD in siggie) a GV might be useful one day.

Still haven't been bit by the addonitus bug yet.


----------



## jimmytammy

OK, who has gotten there Dec. VWL ressies?  We got ours yesterday for the 1st til the 12th in a 1 bed.  Ready for the Groupie meet!


----------



## squitty

We just changed our trip yesterday to December. Managed to get a few days at our lovely VWL, have to ring back next week for the remainder.

I am so excited, we get to spend our first DVC christmas vacation at the VWL


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jimmytammy said:


> OK, who has gotten there Dec. VWL ressies?  We got ours yesterday for the 1st til the 12th in a 1 bed.  Ready for the Groupie meet!



Already have Nov. 24th to Dec. 4th. Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.  Ohhh, Christmas lights have to go up even earlier this year.


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> We bought in December and had our first (on points) stay in April in a studio.  We added on when we got home (or there abouts).




We brought in at BCV initially and would love, love, love to pick up son WL points.  Unfortunately we have Rizzo's & Sid the squids college tuition (or bail money) to cough up.    After getting a glance at college tuitions   Dh & I may be reduced to twigs and grass for meals.  Hey, it works for mooses right?  I've never seen a skinny moose


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> OK, who has gotten there Dec. VWL ressies?  We got ours yesterday for the 1st til the 12th in a 1 bed.  Ready for the Groupie meet!



My plan is to start another thread in early February wherein VWL groupies and others who are staying at VWL this December will be able to list their dates of stay.  I also plan on at thread announcing one or two days per week where VWL groupies gather in the Territory Lounge.  What do you think?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> We brought in at BCV initially and would love, love, love to pick up son WL points.  Unfortunately we have Rizzo's & Sid the squids college tuition (or bail money) to cough up.    After getting a glance at college tuitions   Dh & I may be reduced to twigs and grass for meals.  Hey, it works for mooses right?  I've never seen a skinny moose



Eliza, again, you crack me up!  



wildernessDad said:


> My plan is to *start another thread* in early February wherein VWL groupies and others who are staying at VWL this December will be able to list their dates of stay.  *I also plan on at thread announcing one or two days per week where VWL groupies gather in the Territory Lounge.  What do you *think?



Yes, please, start another thread about all VWL plans for December!  It is killing me not making our Dec reservations!!!  Next month I will be calling for a Jan visit.  Oy.  I think it is a great idea to figure out a meeting place to meet with other sickos (oops, I mean Groupies  ).  I know that when we are there we tend to hang around quite a bit and would have liked to be able to meet some of the Groupies.


----------



## DVC Mike

jimmytammy said:


> OK, who has gotten there Dec. VWL ressies? We got ours yesterday for the 1st til the 12th in a 1 bed. Ready for the Groupie meet!


 
I'm still in the process of booking mine. We arrive on 12/6/08 and will be staying until 12/16/08.


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Eliza, again, you crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, please, start another thread about all VWL plans for December!  It is killing me not making our Dec reservations!!!  Next month I will be calling for a Jan visit.  Oy.  I think it is a great idea to figure out a meeting place to meet with other sickos (oops, I mean Groupies  ).  I know that when we are there we tend to hang around quite a bit and would have liked to be able to meet some of the Groupies.



Thats okay. Some of us won't be in the system for Dec ressies so we are probably going in Jan. We can still have a groupie meet then. How hard is it for Jan ressies? We might not be able to book til mid Feb or later.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Thats okay. Some of us won't be in the system for Dec ressies so we are probably going in Jan. We can still have a groupie meet then. How hard is it for Jan ressies? We might not be able to book til mid Feb or later.



WooHoo!  Possibly another Groupie there in Jan!!!

I think Jan is pretty easy (Except for the marathon times) and we should have no problem, esp at 11 months out.

Actually, as much as I would love to be able to meet up with you guys in Jan, I must be honest here.  I really think you should be able to book for Dec in Feb.  If you really want to go in Dec and it looks like you won't be able to book in Feb, PM me.  Honestly, it is just so beautiful for Christmas, I would hate to see you lose that opportunity.  But then again, a meet in Jan would be more fun for me!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> I have suggestion for you.  Stay away from the 1 BR's.  Just the 2 of us started out with 150 points thinking it would always be a studio and every few years a 1 BR.  Now it is we always stay in a 1 BR and every few years stay in a studio!



This is outstanding advice!  

We stay in a 2BR for the four of us (incl. 2 teenage girls) after starting out with a 1BR.  We find that we really like to keep the living room/kitchen open so sleepers can go undisturbed by others.


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> We brought in at BCV initially and would love, love, love to pick up son WL points.  Unfortunately we have Rizzo's & Sid the squids college tuition (or bail money) to cough up.    After getting a glance at college tuitions   Dh & I may be reduced to twigs and grass for meals.  Hey, it works for mooses right?  I've never seen a skinny moose



Eliza you are a hoot!  As a mother of an almost 19 year old male, I feel your pain!
Mine is up at Whistler today snowboarding (do you think that is why he wanted to go to an out of state public school on the Canadian border).  I figure I need money to either have him continue his snowboarding major, pay mountain rescue to life flight him off the mountain (had that happen at Mt. Hood a few years ago), or do that bail thing!  And you poor thing, two boys.
At least we have our DVC to escape!

Deb


----------



## Good Ol Gal

50 years Too! said:


> Eliza you are a hoot!  As a mother of an almost 19 year old male, I feel your pain!
> Mine is up at Whistler today snowboarding (do you think that is why he wanted to go to an out of state public school on the Canadian border).  I figure I need money to either have him continue his snowboarding major, pay mountain rescue to life flight him off the mountain (had that happen at Mt. Hood a few years ago), or do that bail thing!  And you poor thing, two boys.
> At least we have our DVC to escape!
> 
> Deb



eek, I have 3 boys, is this what I have to look forward to??


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> My plan is to start another thread in early February wherein VWL groupies and others who are staying at VWL this December will be able to list their dates of stay.  I also plan on at thread announcing one or two days per week where VWL groupies gather in the Territory Lounge.  What do you think?



 Sounds good to me!  I will be on the lookout for that post.  We will be at VWL in March so I can do some stakeout work if needed


----------



## keliblue

jimmytammy said:


> OK, who has gotten there Dec. VWL ressies? We got ours yesterday for the 1st til the 12th in a 1 bed. Ready for the Groupie meet!


 
Just finished booking our trip today    Dec 5-13 (7-13 at the lodge)  today.  I would love a Groupie meet !!



squitty said:


> We just changed our trip yesterday to December. Managed to get a few days at our lovely VWL, have to ring back next week for the remainder.
> 
> I am so excited, we get to spend our first DVC christmas vacation at the VWL


 
Me too,  this will be my first Christmas at the lodge  



wildernessDad said:


> My plan is to start another thread in early February wherein VWL groupies and others who are staying at VWL this December will be able to list their dates of stay. I also plan on at thread announcing one or two days per week where VWL groupies gather in the Territory Lounge. What do you think?


 
Count us in  ,  Is it just me or is anyone else not getting notified via email of new posts ?? 



DVC Mike said:


> I'm still in the process of booking mine. We arrive on 12/6/08 and will be staying until 12/16/08.


 
Yaaaah !!!  does this mean we get to meet the infamous DVC Mike


----------



## Muushka

> Is it just me or is anyone else not getting notified via email of new posts ??



It is spotty for me.  Sometimes I receive them, sometimes no.


----------



## sssteele

I just started a reservation for Dec. 13th to 26th. This will be our 5th Xmas at VWL. Coincidentally, three of the four we have under our belt have been dumpster view - last room at the end of the hall. I asked for a pool view this time.  We might call back at 7 months and change a few days at the beginning to AKV if there is something available.


----------



## DVC Mike

keliblue said:


> Yaaaah !!! does this mean we get to meet the infamous DVC Mike


 
DVC Mike is a shy guy... But my wife and I will try to attend at least one VWL Groupie event if someone sets one up!


----------



## wildernessDad

DVC Mike said:


> DVC Mike is a shy guy... But my wife and I will try to attend at least one VWL Groupie event if someone sets one up!



I was thinking about every Monday and Wednesday evening at Territory Lounge at 8 pm local time during the month of December.  I avoided Christmas that way, but wonder when the MVMCP is going to be held.

Comments before I post a thread?


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there Groupies!

I just booked the last night of our December '08 trip!  Yippee!! 

We'll be there Dec. 10th-14th with DH, DS, my parents and my sister's entire family.  This will be the first time all 10 of us will be at Disney together.  I'm so excited and just had to share with people who would understand my giddiness.

Can't believe it has been 20 years since I have been at Disney during the holidays!  Far too long, for sure.

Definitely hope to run into some Groupies while there!

Jill


----------



## wildernessDad

Check out the following thread if you will be staying at VWL in December, 2008!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1687548


----------



## wildernessDad

Check out the following thread if you will be able to meet in Territory Lounge this December!!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1687559


----------



## eliza61

Can't make December but it looks like I'm first up to bat this year.  Just made my ressies for a quick girls weekend 5/1-5/4.  Oooh maybe we can do a "geriatric moose girls gone wild video"


----------



## blossomz

I wish I could join the "geri girls" but we'll be there April 24-28th.  Then we go back for a family bash in June.  Any geriatrics coming on the 24th?


----------



## Muushka

This Geri will be at (probably) OKW grand villa in Sept.  We booked VWL to be sure to have a place to stay, but we will switch.  Family reunion!


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> I was thinking about every Monday and Wednesday evening at Territory Lounge at 8 pm local time during the month of December.  I avoided Christmas that way, but wonder when the MVMCP is going to be held.
> 
> Comments before I post a thread?




I believe the MVMCP are held on Sun, Tues, Thurs??


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> I believe the MVMCP are held on Sun, Tues, Thurs??



Excellent!  Then Mondays and Wednesdays work well.

BTW, I made it so you just go if you want to.  You don't have to sign up on the thread.


----------



## Degli

Degli said:


> I was just thinking that the VWL groupies need to have something to signify who we are. Just like the lime green mickey heads the disboards groupies carry on their person. We need a lime green moosehead that we can print out and attach to our stuff while in WDW. Is this a little over the top? Who wants to design it?



Anyone creative?


----------



## keliblue

eliza61 said:


> Can't make December but it looks like I'm first up to bat this year. Just made my ressies for a quick girls weekend 5/1-5/4. Oooh maybe we can do a "geriatric moose girls gone wild video"


 
I'm with ya sister, but am defecting to BCV that week


----------



## keliblue




----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


>



I love it!  Those are some very nimble moose!


----------



## keliblue




----------



## mickeymorse

Keep em coming Keliblue!


----------



## mickeymorse

This one's from 1931


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> This one's from 1931



That must be a stealth moose cuz I don't see anything except pitch black.


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> That must be a stealth moose cuz I don't see anything except pitch black.



I see it on mine. Maybe I have been annointed with super moose vision!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> It is spotty for me.  Sometimes I receive them, sometimes no.



I'm having the same problem....


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> That must be a stealth moose cuz I don't see anything except pitch black.



Okay thats strange. My moose vision is gone and I can`t see the picture anymore. I probably broke some copyright laws. I`m not answering the door if anyone comes calling.


----------



## Muushka

keliblue said:


>



I LOVE that picture!



mickeymorse said:


> Okay thats strange. My moose vision is gone and I can`t see the picture anymore. I probably broke some copyright laws. I`m not answering the door if anyone comes calling.



  knock knock.....


----------



## Granny

Kelli...those pictures are amazing!   

The dancing moose though....looks like that moose got some lessons from the hippo in Fantasia?  

Mickeymorse...I got nothin'....unless that's a depiction of the black hole my money seems to go in every trip to WDW!!


----------



## jimmytammy

mickeymorse said:


> This one's from 1931



We watched this one a few nights back, along with Lonesome Ghosts.  Love those vintagew Mickey toons!


----------



## mickeymorse

jimmytammy said:


> We watched this one a few nights back, along with Lonesome Ghosts.  Love those vintagew Mickey toons!



So the picture is visible to you?

For everyone elses curiosity, it was Mickey Mouse in Moose Hunt.


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> So the picture is visible to you?
> 
> For everyone elses curiosity, it was Mickey Mouse in Moose Hunt.



I can see it now!


----------



## eliza61

Why am I always the one with technical difficulties.  I think my laptop is learning disabled.


----------



## wildernessDad

Now the picture is completely gone, mickeymorse.


----------



## blossomz

Sorry...completely black on mine too...


----------



## mickeymorse

I have given up trying to get the picture to work.


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> I LOVE that picture!
> 
> 
> 
> knock knock.....



Too Funny!!


----------



## MaryJ

blossomz said:


> Sorry...completely black on mine too...



It's black on mine too.  I figured it was just an issue with Safari.


----------



## Granny

Mickeymorse...I'm still getting the black hole....is this your picture?






Oh a MOOSE HUNT????


That ought to be against the law!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Okay, I see it now. It must have been the thread god warning me not to mess with the moose.


----------



## Camster0307

I don't want to hijack your thread, but I hope I'm in the right place. I posted elsewhere and was kindly directed here by one of your fellow groupies. Thanks keliblue! 

I'm surprising my 12yr.old daughter with a trip at the end of June. Our home resort in the BWV and we stay there every year - already have our Nov.trip booked there. I wanted our June trip to be different so I figured I'd give the VWL a try.

I'm excited about being so close to MK - think we may actually make it to an MK am EMH! How long is the boat ride to MK? Also, I've read you can watch the water parade from the beach? Is this nightly? We really love Epcot and usually end many nights at that park. One of the reasons we love the BW is for how convenient it is to exit through IG while the crowds are heading to the main exit. How crazy is it getting back to WL from Epcot?

How is the main pool area? Do they have a slide? I've made a dinner ADR for Artist Point -looking forward to that. Also nice to see the CS option of Roaring Forks.

Sorry for all the questions. I really want this trip to be special for my daughter and I and I feel at a slight disadvantage because I just don't know this resort. Any inside scoop you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wildernessDad

Camster0307 said:


> I don't want to hijack your thread, but I hope I'm in the right place. I posted elsewhere and was kindly directed here by one of your fellow groupies. Thanks keliblue!
> 
> I'm surprising my 12yr.old daughter with a trip at the end of June. Our home resort in the BWV and we stay there every year - already have our Nov.trip booked there. I wanted our June trip to be different so I figured I'd give the VWL a try.
> 
> I'm excited about being so close to MK - think we may actually make it to an MK am EMH! How long is the boat ride to MK? Also, I've read you can watch the water parade from the beach? Is this nightly? We really love Epcot and usually end many nights at that park. One of the reasons we love the BW is for how convenient it is to exit through IG while the crowds are heading to the main exit. How crazy is it getting back to WL from Epcot?
> 
> How is the main pool area? Do they have a slide? I've made a dinner ADR for Artist Point -looking forward to that. Also nice to see the CS option of Roaring Forks.
> 
> Sorry for all the questions. I really want this trip to be special for my daughter and I and I feel at a slight disadvantage because I just don't know this resort. Any inside scoop you guys could give me would be greatly appreciated!



There are now two dedicated boats which travel to and from the MK from WL.  The boat ride takes about 10-15 minutes and the maximum wait for our last trip was about 10 minutes.

There is a slide in the main pool, albeit a small one.

Artist Point is great.  My son and I loved the buffalo steak.

We love Roaring Fork quick service.

The walk to the WL bus from Epcot is lengthy.  We walked to the bus after the Xmas fireworks addendum to Illuminations and there was a big crowd already waiting for the bus.  That was the one time when I felt the bus service 'broke down' so to speak.

Request to be the flag family upon arrival.

If you've never been in WL, take the time to look around.  You can't help but to look up.  Just being there gives one a feeling.  I can't explain it.  But it makes me want to return now to experience it.

Others will chime in, I'm sure.

I hope that you get it!


----------



## Camster0307

Thanks for the response, wildernessDad.

Re: Epcot. I'm seriously thinking that some nights, we may just exit over to the BW, walk around, and then just cab it back to WL. How much do you think that would cost?


----------



## eliza61

Hi Cammie,
WL is one of my families favorite resort.  The nightly parade is called the electric water parade, it's a parade of tug boats with sea creatures.  very pretty and yes you can view it from WL.
My kids loved the pool.  It's nowhere as big as SAB (BC) but the slide is nice and every time we went there in August, the resort had life guards at the pool organizing games.
I do want to point out, that the boats to MK are not speed boats.  I only point this out because some people complain that they go slow. Wilderness dad is correct, it only takes 10 minutes tops and I think it's a great ride.  You go pass GF & the Contemporary.  Very pretty.

Take a moment to walk around the lodge.  Have a blast!


----------



## wildernessDad

As far as the Electrical Water Pageant is concerned, check with the front desk about times.  It is usually at WL at 9:35 pm.


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Yahooooooooooo Cammie made it over  

I have stayed at just about every resort and have to say, that W Dad is right 

 You just get an amazing feeling when you walk into WL  everything seems to be at a slower pace and more relaxed..  Make sure you take a swim in the bubbling pool and the huge jacuzzi



We too like to end our evening at Epcot and haven't found the bus ride home to bad, usually the WL line is shorter then all the other especially POP Century    We like to take the monarail from Epcot to MK and then the boat to WL.. what a nice way to end your day, watching all the lights from GF bouncing off the water.


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


> We like to take the monarail from Epcot to MK and then the boat to WL.. what a nice way to end your day, watching all the lights from GF bouncing off the water.



Great tip on the monorail!  We'll have to try that out next time!


----------



## mickeymorse

> We too like to end our evening at Epcot and haven't found the bus ride home to bad, usually the WL line is shorter then all the other especially POP Century  We like to take the monarail from Epcot to MK and then the boat to WL.. what a nice way to end your day, watching all the lights from GF bouncing off the water.



Keliblue. Can you stay for illuminations and still catch the boat* HOME*?


----------



## keliblue

mickeymorse said:


> Keliblue. Can you stay for illuminations and still catch the boat* HOME*?


 
That all depends on how late MK is open. I believe the boat runs and hour or two after closing. So far we haven't had a problem but we don't always stay for Illuminations either so don't kill the messanger if you miss the boat


----------



## Camster0307

Thanks for the tips, groupies! Actually, looking at my schedule, 2 out of the 3 nights at Epcot is a late EMH - so a mass exodus to the buses shouldn't be a problem.

Any more insider tips?


----------



## Granny

Camster0307 said:


> I really want this trip to be special for my daughter and I...


 You're staying at VWL.  Trust us, it will be a SPECIAL trip! 

And you're right, we own at BWV too and we sorely miss having something like Roaring Fork there.  You'll like that.

And if your daughter likes wildlife, she's heading to the right place.  In addition to possibly seeing deer along the path to Ft. Wilderness, there is the family of ducks that has decided to call the WL main pool its home!


----------



## Granny

Speaking of wildlife...beware of the Groupies that might be hanging out around there at that time...


----------



## Camster0307

Ok, this is what I'm worried about, Granny. My daughter is not an animal person! I read about the ducks in the pool on another thread and all I could think is - she would FREAK! 

That won't deter us though. The lodge looks lovely and, again, very excited about being so close to MK. We will miss our beloved BWV but .... change is good!


----------



## blossomz

OMG...the ducks are the best thing in the pool!!!  Don't worry though, they will not want to be near your daughter.  They kind of do their own thing and if people bother them, they just move on!  ....to the spa, the quiet pool, etc!


----------



## mickeymorse

Granny said:


> Speaking of wildlife...beware of the Groupies that might be hanging out around there at that time...








 Thats right, you just never know who you might run into.


----------



## Camster0307

I, myself, don't mind the wildlife - as long as they come bearing beverages!


----------



## Muushka

You guys are losing it!!

PS In Granny's picture of the 3 mooses, I'm the one on the right with the blue shades.

And I'm drinking a chocolatini!


----------



## mwehttam

Hello all,
I am in the process of booking an 8 night stay at VWL and will be in a 2-br.  It will be me, DW, DS, DM, and DF.  We are staying in a 2-br and when booking (in process of day-by-day) was given the option of a dedicated or lockoff.  At first I was going to say dedicated but decided on lockoff.  My parents will stay in the master and my DW, DS and I will stay in the second bedroom.  Since my DS will be 18mo at the time he will still be in the pack and play.  I felt that only having the one bed would give us more space of pnp.  

Is this accurate/correct thinking on this?  Or do we give up even more space due to the kitchenette?  

Besides that I am very excited to be staying at VWL.  This will be my parents first time at WDW and VWL will be perfect for them.

-Matthew


----------



## wildernessDad

Personally I'd have to agree with your decision to go with the lock-off. I hope you have a great time at our beloved Lodge!


----------



## mwehttam

wildernessDad said:


> Personally I'd have to agree with your decision to go with the lock-off. I hope you have a great time at our beloved Lodge!



Thanks wildernessDad!!  I know we will have a great time at the Lodge!

-Matthew


----------



## Muushka

mwehttam said:


> Thanks wildernessDad!!  I know we will have a great time at the Lodge!
> 
> -Matthew



I hope you enjoy VWL as much as we all do!

And by the way, you are our 2501st post!!
*
    Congratulations Matthew!!!   ​*(Wish we could offer you a free week at VWL or something  )


----------



## mwehttam

Muushka said:


> I hope you enjoy VWL as much as we all do!
> 
> And by the way, you are our 2501st post!!
> *
> Congratulations Matthew!!!   ​*
> (Wish we could offer you a free week at VWL or something  )



Wow!  Thanks Mususka!  I didn't realize 2501 was special.  Is that a DIS record?  Now that would be cool. 

-Matthew


----------



## Muushka

mwehttam said:


> Wow!  Thanks Mususka!  I didn't realize 2501 was special.  Is that a DIS record?  Now that would be cool.
> 
> -Matthew



No, it is a VWL Groupie Thread record!!!  Much, much more significant!

To be honest, when I posted I thought you were post #2500.  But after I posted I noticed you were 2501, so I altered the congrats!

But you are now eligible to grab a Moosie siggy!!!  
Well, you are eligible anyway, but just thought I would make it more special!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> To be honest, when I posted I thought you were post #2500.  But after I posted I noticed you were 2501, so I altered the congrats!



I'm feeling cheated.


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> I'm feeling cheated.



A big congratulations to WD for being poster #2500!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> A big congratulations to WD for being poster #2500!!!!!!!!



I keeed!


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> I'm feeling cheated.



How cold am I????  I'm sorry!  I was caught up in a brand new poster being the 2500th and then it all went kaboom!
So:
*   Congratulations wildernessDad!! 
You are the 2500th Groupie to post on this thread!!!!
You Rock!!!!    *​


----------



## Camster0307

Sooo close - yet sooo far!


----------



## blossomz

Hi groupies...any groupies planning on attend the big mouse meet in Harrisburg, PA this summer?  Registration for getting info on the event went out today.  It was great last summer.  Would love to meet and greet some of our very own there...


----------



## Camster0307

Ok, sidetracked by the 2500 celebration - back to business:

Can I assume there is a "general" store at WL to purchase goodies for the room - i.e. soda, juice, .... beer & wine?


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> Hi groupies...any groupies planning on attend the big mouse meet in Harrisburg, PA this summer?  Registration for getting info on the event went out today.  It was great last summer.  Would love to meet and greet some of our very own there...




Where did you find the info at Blossom?
I'm a drive away but would love to make it.


----------



## jimmytammy

Camster0307 said:


> Ok, sidetracked by the 2500 celebration - back to business:
> 
> Can I assume there is a "general" store at WL to purchase goodies for the room - i.e. soda, juice, .... beer & wine?



Yes, they have a store called The Mercantile. It is located just behind the Front desk area and just as you go out the doors of the Lodge that lead to the Villas area(ahhhhh, Home )

They have all the mentioned items and then some.  You can buy a mug at Roaring Forks that will allow you to get sodas, coffee, hot chocolate, etc. for the length of your stay.  I believe those are around $11.

Have Fun and enjoy all our home has to offer!


----------



## Camster0307

thanks, jimmytammy!  I'm really looking forward to trying this place out!


----------



## blossomz

eliza61 said:


> Where did you find the info at Blossom?
> I'm a drive away but would love to make it.



go to magicmeets.com and register to be on the mailing list!  We live in York, PA so it's really close to us!  It was really great last year..


----------



## blossomz

Camster0307 said:


> Ok, sidetracked by the 2500 celebration - back to business:
> 
> Can I assume there is a "general" store at WL to purchase goodies for the room - i.e. soda, juice, .... beer & wine?



The Mercantile is one of this groupie's favorite spots to spend money!  I love the VWL and DVC specific merchandise! They also have the typical food and drink selections.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> How cold am I????  I'm sorry!  I was caught up in a brand new poster being the 2500th and then it all went kaboom!
> So:
> *   Congratulations wildernessDad!!
> You are the 2500th Groupie to post on this thread!!!!
> You Rock!!!!    *​



Aww, gorsh!


----------



## mwehttam

Muushka said:


> No, it is a VWL Groupie Thread record!!!  Much, much more significant!
> 
> To be honest, when I posted I thought you were post #2500.  But after I posted I noticed you were 2501, so I altered the congrats!
> 
> But you are now eligible to grab a Moosie siggy!!!
> Well, you are eligible anyway, but just thought I would make it more special!




So I can place that cool VWL Groupies icon for my siggy?  That is way cool!!

And congrats to wildernessDad!! 



Another quick question: any particular room 2-br lockoff that I should try to request?  Looking at the floor layout there is the different shaped one that is room 5519/5521?  I definitely want to try to get one of the odd numbered rooms that face the woods and lake.  Any suggestions?  

Thanks again and this thread rocks!

-Matthew


----------



## Muushka

mwehttam said:


> So I can place that cool VWL Groupies icon for my siggy?  That is way cool!!
> 
> *Yes indeedy!  Just grab him!  He will look really good on you!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And congrats to wildernessDad!!
> 
> 
> 
> Another quick question: any particular room 2-br lockoff that I should try to request?  Looking at the floor layout there is the different shaped one that is room 5519/5521?  I definitely want to try to get one of the odd numbered rooms that face the woods and lake.  Any suggestions?
> 
> *Nope, sorry.  I usually just take the luck of the draw*
> 
> Thanks again and this thread rocks!
> 
> -Matthew



This guy just loves new Groupies!


----------



## jimmytammy

2,500 Moose Dustings heading your way

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## jimmytammy

A big WELCOME to all the new groupies over the past few weeks.


----------



## Camster0307

mwehttam ask a good question that I would like some help with too! I've got a studion reserved - what's a good location I could request? I don't care about distance to elevators (could use all the exercise I can get) but would love a great view! Any suggestions?

mwehttam - another HUGE Giants fan here (stuck living in Patriots' land!  )- so happy they've made it this far!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

morning all groupies  

We have to start calling next week for Christmas week at VWL!  I am so nervous about it.  We need a dedicated 2 bedroom and my dh is going to have to call for the first time ever!  

I have to write a step by step instruction list / script for him  

Does anyone know if MS will be open tomorrow?


----------



## vabeth

Hello everyone! We'll be staying at VWL for the 1st time in 2 weeks time. I'm really looking forward to it now as the Resort looks so beautiful.


----------



## mwehttam

Good Ol Gal said:


> morning all groupies
> 
> We have to start calling next week for Christmas week at VWL!  I am so nervous about it.  We need a dedicated 2 bedroom and my dh is going to have to call for the first time ever!
> 
> I have to write a step by step instruction list / script for him
> 
> Does anyone know if MS will be open tomorrow?



I asked MS both on Friday and Saturday (to double check) and they ARE closed MLK.  So Tuesday will be a very busy day for them!

-Matthew


----------



## mwehttam

Muushka said:


> *Yes indeedy!  Just grab him!  He will look really good on you!*



Thanks Muushka!  And yes, he does look good in my siggy! 

-Matthew


----------



## eliza61

Camster0307 said:


> mwehttam ask a good question that I would like some help with too! I've got a studion reserved - what's a good location I could request? I don't care about distance to elevators (could use all the exercise I can get) but would love a great view! Any suggestions?
> 
> mwehttam - another HUGE Giants fan here (stuck living in Patriots' land!  )- so happy they've made it this far!



We had a dedicated 2 bedroom villa on the 3rd floor in August, I want to say 3221 was the room number. The view was very nice, all woods.  very peaceful with lots of birds.   I'm there 5/1, first time in a studio so I'll keep you posted.  I generally don't make view request, I'm usually so slap happy to be back.


----------



## wildernessDad

Camster0307 said:


> mwehttam ask a good question that I would like some help with too! I've got a studion reserved - what's a good location I could request? I don't care about distance to elevators (could use all the exercise I can get) but would love a great view! Any suggestions?



Take a look at the VWL floor plan.  See the link below.

http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf

I actually think that there is a mistake on this pdf file as room 3512 is a 1-bedroom, part of a 2-bedroom lock-off.

Most views are woods views.  You might want to try for a pool view, but watch out for the dreaded dumpster-view room!


----------



## jimmytammy

vabeth said:


> Hello everyone! We'll be staying at VWL for the 1st time in 2 weeks time. I'm really looking forward to it now as the Resort looks so beautiful.



Welcome to the groupies!  And we hope you have a wonderful time and create some lasting memories.  Be sure to let us know how your trip went and especially what you think of our beloved Lodge.  Sending Moose Dust that your trip will be all you hope for!


----------



## jimmytammy

Camster0307 said:


> mwehttam ask a good question that I would like some help with too! I've got a studion reserved - what's a good location I could request? I don't care about distance to elevators (could use all the exercise I can get) but would love a great view! Any suggestions?
> 
> mwehttam - another HUGE Giants fan here (stuck living in Patriots' land!  )- so happy they've made it this far!



Once we get there, we are pretty satisfied with whatever we get.  I have liked every room  and view so far.  Probably best to ask for a lake or pool view maybe 4th floor.  Up high tends to give a better view of the lake.  Sun doesnt come up on that side of villas either so if you want to sleep in, it might help a bit


----------



## Muushka

jimmytammy said:


> Welcome to the groupies!  And we hope you have a wonderful time and create some lasting memories.  Be sure to let us know how your trip went and especially what you think of our beloved Lodge.  Sending Moose Dust that your trip will be all you hope for!



*Yes!  Ditto what JT said  .*



vabeth said:


> Hello everyone! We'll be staying at VWL for the 1st time in 2 weeks time. I'm really looking forward to it now as the Resort looks so beautiful.



*And if, in the meantime, you would like to grab a Moose Siggie in anticipation of the wonderful vacation you are going to have at our beloved Wilderness Lodge, please, feel free!  He just loves it when people wear him.*


----------



## Muushka

mwehttam said:


> Thanks Muushka!  And yes, he does look good in my siggy!
> 
> -Matthew



He doesn't look good in your siggy, he looks

GREAT!!​


----------



## blossomz

Welcome to all of the latest groupies to join us!  Why isn't there a moose smilie?!!


----------



## eliza61

Hope every one has some moose dust this week...


Your coworkers suggest grabbing a bite to eat and you ask "where do we have an ADR"?

You can use the words "-10 degrees" and "high" temperature in the same sentence.

While out to eat this weekend, you ask the waitress for a bottle of ketchup and then get upset because she comes back with 1 bottle of ketchup..

While watching a show on food network about "cuisines around the world", they get to Paris and you realize they actually mean "Paris" as in France, as in the country

You  enthusatically join in a conversation, gussing about viewing the fireworks celebration at MK only to realize every one else was talking about the MLK celebrations.

You stop by dunkin donuts for morning coffee and you ask where the refillable mugs are..

number one reason you know you need a wlv vacation
While helping your son fill out financial aid forms, you realize you've filled it in with the dogs name each and every time.
Hello to all the new groupies, welcome aboard


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Hope every one has some moose dust this week...
> 
> 
> Your coworkers suggest grabbing a bite to eat and you ask "where do we have an ADR"?
> 
> You can use the words "-10 degrees" and "high" temperature in the same sentence.
> 
> While out to eat this weekend, you ask the waitress for a bottle of ketchup and then get upset because she comes back with 1 bottle of ketchup..
> 
> While watching a show on food network about "cuisines around the world", they get to Paris and you realize they actually mean "Paris" as in France, as in the country
> 
> You  enthusatically join in a conversation, gussing about viewing the fireworks celebration at MK only to realize every one else was talking about the MLK celebrations.
> 
> You stop by dunkin donuts for morning coffee and you ask where the refillable mugs are..
> 
> number one reason you know you need a wlv vacation
> While helping your son fill out financial aid forms, you realize you've filled it in with the dogs name each and every time.
> Hello to all the new groupies, welcome aboard



Eliza, you have officially lost it! 

For the record, I agree with most of those!


----------



## jimmytammy

Its a disease for sure...but a good one 

My worst thing is walking around and noticing smells that catch my attention.

  For ex., at work while I am cutting pressure treated wood, or maybe lodgepole pine, the Lodge gets stuck in my head cause of the smell.  That can be a good thing, as long as my mind doesnt wander too far and I cut my fingers off.

While at the grocery store, Tammy will have me get air freshner.  I will try to get one that smells like our Lodge and if I cant get that, I will get one that smells like the apple pie at Philarmagic.

Gain detergent has a smell just like what VWL uses on their sheets and towels.  Of course thats the one we go for.

Its got to be a magical place to have that much influence on our daily lives.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

.


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> .



Sniff sniff, I feel the same way.

 

JT, wow, that was sweet.

Wow, the email notifications are back!


----------



## blossomz

We may all have the disease...but at least we're in good company!


----------



## Granny

jimmytammy said:


> Its got to be a magical place to have that much influence on our daily lives.



  

I'm already re-thinking our decision to try BCV for this year's trip...but I think I'll stick with it and give BCV a shot.  

I know that BCV has great location and a great pool...but those aren't elements I'd consider "magical".  Not sure that BCV will have the ability to mentally transport me to someplace else like WL/VWL does.  

I'll go there with an open mind, and already know we'll have a great trip.  But in my visits there I can't say that it will "sing to my soul", as Eliza so eloquently puts it. 

I suspect that AKV will also be a "magical" DVC resort with that ability to mentally transport to a different place.  I look forward to staying there, maybe in 2009.


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny.  Guilt riddled Granny.  Leave VWL in the dust Granny.

Just to make you feel better, we have a week booked at VWL in a 2 BR.  Switching to a GV or 2 BR at OKW in a few weeks.  Just decided to add a couple of days at BCV for my cousin who will be with us.  He loved it when we went resort hopping and I figured we should stay at the place where he left the most drool.  Sadly, he did not drool as much at VWL.  What is wrong with that boy!

Yes, no place sings to my soul like VWL, but BCV is pretty sweet!  I am anxiously waiting for your opinion on BCV when you return (my life is very boring   )


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Muushka said:


> Oh Granny.  Guilt riddled Granny.  Leave VWL in the dust Granny.
> 
> Just to make you feel better, we have a week booked at VWL in a 2 BR.  Switching to a GV or 2 BR at OKW in a few weeks.  Just decided to add a couple of days at BCV for my cousin who will be with us.  He loved it when we went resort hopping and I figured we should stay at the place where he left the most drool.  *Sadly, he did not drool as much at VWL.  What is wrong with that boy!*
> 
> Yes, no place sings to my soul like VWL, but BCV is pretty sweet!  I am anxiously waiting for your opinion on BCV when you return (my life is very boring   )



the more people who love other resorts leaves more room for us at VWL!


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> I'm already re-thinking our decision to try BCV for this year's trip...but I think I'll stick with it and give BCV a shot.
> 
> I know that BCV has great location and a great pool...but those aren't elements I'd consider "magical". Not sure that BCV will have the ability to mentally transport me to someplace else like WL/VWL does.
> 
> I suspect that AKV will also be a "magical" DVC resort with that ability to mentally transport to a different place. I look forward to staying there, maybe in 2009.


 
BCV doesn't have that "magical" feel of VWL and AKV, but it's right next to Epcot and across from the Boardwalk and I love the whole Crescent Lake area.

My wife's top three favorite resorts are:

1) AKV
2) VWL (sorry, Groupies, for not being #1)
3) BCV


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> I'm already re-thinking our decision to try BCV for this year's trip...but I think I'll stick with it and give BCV a shot.
> .




What's really ironic Granny, is that I'm in the opposite dilemma.  I'll be there early May with a couple of childhood buddies and I keep thinking maybe I should have booked at the BC.  They are serious manhattanites (where talking about gals who just know realized jaywalking is not a constitutional ammendment) and in my mind I know BCV would have probably been a better fit but a 2 year absence from WL was asking a  bit much.  
So I'll pulled the old golden rule "she who owns the points..rules"


----------



## Camster0307

Truly, I'm a BWV snob at heart. We do love that whole area!

That being said, I am looking forward to the experience that the WL offers - sounds very different. Maybe I'll be adding "WL Groupie" to my description!


----------



## DaveH

Hi all, I just checked out this thread. We bought VWL in 2001. We have since added on at SSR. We are staying again Nov 30 to Dec 6. We first stayed at the villas in 2001. I was lucky enough to stay at WL before VWL. It is very beautiful in Dec. We are looking forward to being there again.


----------



## Muushka

Camster0307 said:


> Truly, I'm a BWV snob at heart. We do love that whole area!
> 
> That being said, I am looking forward to the experience that the WL offers - sounds very different. Maybe I'll be adding "WL Groupie" to my description!



It is there for the taking!



DaveH said:


> Hi all, I just checked out this thread. We bought VWL in 2001. We have since added on at SSR. We are staying again Nov 30 to Dec 6. We first stayed at the villas in 2001. I was lucky enough to stay at WL before VWL. It is very beautiful in Dec. We are looking forward to being there again.



Wow, I hope you didn't read all 2500+ posts!

If the spirit moves, grab a Moosie Siggie!


----------



## wildernessDad

DaveH said:


> Hi all, I just checked out this thread. We bought VWL in 2001. We have since added on at SSR. We are staying again Nov 30 to Dec 6. We first stayed at the villas in 2001. I was lucky enough to stay at WL before VWL. It is very beautiful in Dec. We are looking forward to being there again.



Welcome to the VWL groupies thread!  Glad you could stay a while.  Feel free to grab a groupies pic here.

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/uploads/43490/groupsm2.jpg


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Ol Gal said:


> the more people who love other resorts leaves more room for us at VWL!



I couldn't have said it any better and I haven't even stayed here yet. Still trying to remain patient! Not so easy!!!!


----------



## DaveH

Muushka said:


> It is there for the taking!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I hope you didn't read all 2500+ posts!
> 
> If the spirit moves, grab a Moosie Siggie!



Nope, just the last 20 pages. I was bored. LOL


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> So I'll pulled the old golden rule "she who owns the points..rules"



I totally agree!!  

And those city slickers just might enjoy a bit of peace and quiet on their vacation.  If not....well, you can send them down to Whispering Canyon and tell them to politely request some ketchup.    That ought to make them feel at home!  



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> Oh Granny. Guilt riddled Granny. Leave VWL in the dust Granny.


  Oh man, the guilt of it all!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Im not gonna rub on you too bad about BCV.  We stayed there once.  Did I like it?  Well lets just say we gave it the ol college try and leave it at that.  We have been to SSR and OKW too.  Lets just say that a stay at OKW inspired us to buy more points(at VWL).  Dont get me wrong, all of those places were great places to stay.  Definitely DVC standards.

And now my DW is wanting to give BWV a try.  So we will book VWL at 11 mos and hope to get BWV at 7 mos.  

For me, staying at other resorts just makes me long for home that much more.  Its not to say that the other resorts are 2nd rate or anything remote to that.  But VWL truly feels like home away from home.  Looking forward to trying BWV and all the while knowing I will be pining for, looking westward, and knowing home isnt far away.


----------



## Camster0307

Muushka said:


> It is there for the taking!



Thanks, Muushka! I wouldn't feel right advertising myself as a groupie until I stay there in June. I want to keep everything on the up & up!


----------



## Muushka

Camster0307 said:


> Thanks, Muushka! I wouldn't feel right advertising myself as a groupie until I stay there in June. I want to keep everything on the up & up!



What an honest future Groupie!  Well, when you're ready, he will be waiting for you.


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Nope, just the last 20 pages. I was bored. LOL



*Well hot diggity dog!  

We got us another Groupie!!!

Welcome Dave!*


----------



## blossomz

VWL wasn't available when we first joined DVC so after we bought our first batch of points we stayed at our new home...BCV.  It was nice...Art was nice (but nothing like Stan).  The pool was nice.  But...we've been to VWL ever since!!  We've also purchased at VWL and AKV!  I guess once a groupie always a groupie.  Just isn't the same magic...


----------



## Muushka

Yes, once a Groupie, always a Groupie!

Does anyone else get a kick out of seeing our Moose siggie on other boards when a Groupie posts?  I do!


----------



## keliblue

I am just bouncing off the walls with joy this morning    Our son is home from Alaska this week (PROUD MOM of an U.S Coast Guard ) and happen to mention to my DH that he would like to go to Florida with a few of his buddies on his next leave and could he possible use our DVC..  ??

That is when the miracle happened... Straight from DH's mouth.. 

"Honey... I guess you should look into getting MORE POINTS "     


*YES !!!! *


----------



## lisaviolet

keliblue said:


> "Honey... I guess you should look into getting MORE POINTS "
> 
> 
> *YES !!!! *



 How exciting!!!!!!   Enjoy!  And that's fantastic to have your son home.  

Hey groupies,

I can't believe I haven't been on here to say, "Happy New Year" to all of you! Better late than never.  I love this thread.  I might not post that often.  But I love reading the thread.  You guys are the friendliest, greatest people.  And I am really so thankful that I found you all last year.  

And of course I love VWL.  I took out the DVCs that we own, BWV/SSR, in my signature so that VWL groupies can shine on its own.  

All the best to all of you,

Lisa


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I called this am and got two nights of our Dec trip! 

Now four more days to go  

Some people think we're crazy calling 11 mos out, but we need a dedicated 2 bedroom and there aren't that many of them at VWL so I want to make sure we get one.


----------



## eliza61

keliblue said:


> I am just bouncing off the walls with joy this morning    Our son is home from Alaska this week (PROUD MOM of an U.S Coast Guard ) and happen to mention to my DH that he would like to go to Florida with a few of his buddies on his next leave and could he possible use our DVC..  ??
> 
> That is when the miracle happened... Straight from DH's mouth..
> 
> "Honey... I guess you should look into getting MORE POINTS "
> 
> 
> *YES !!!! *



  Glad your son is home safe and sound & whatever your dh is drinking.  Please bottle it and send it east to NJ.  I'm not above slipping "the ole guy" a mickey.

Eliza


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Ol Gal said:


> I called this am and got two nights of our Dec trip!
> 
> Now four more days to go
> 
> Some people think we're crazy calling 11 mos out, but we need a dedicated 2 bedroom and there aren't that many of them at VWL so I want to make sure we get one.



It never hurts to plan ahead. Here's to the next 4 days.


----------



## mickeymorse

lisaviolet said:


> How exciting!!!!!!   Enjoy!  And that's fantastic to have your son home.
> 
> Hey groupies,
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been on here to say, "Happy New Year" to all of you! Better late than never.  I love this thread.  I might not post that often.  But I love reading the thread.  You guys are the friendliest, greatest people.  And I am really so thankful that I found you all last year.
> 
> And of course I love VWL.  I took out the DVCs that we own, BWV/SSR, in my signature so that VWL groupies can shine on its own.
> 
> All the best to all of you,
> 
> Lisa



Happy New Year to you as well fellow Northern Groupie

Rob


----------



## blossomz

keliblue said:


> I am just bouncing off the walls with joy this morning    Our son is home from Alaska this week (PROUD MOM of an U.S Coast Guard ) and happen to mention to my DH that he would like to go to Florida with a few of his buddies on his next leave and could he possible use our DVC..  ??
> 
> That is when the miracle happened... Straight from DH's mouth..
> 
> "Honey... I guess you should look into getting MORE POINTS "
> 
> 
> *YES !!!! *



Excellent!  How exciting!!


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Yes, once a Groupie, always a Groupie!
> 
> Does anyone else get a kick out of seeing our Moose siggie on other boards when a Groupie posts?  I do!



I do!  I am proud of it too!!


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue said:


> I am just bouncing off the walls with joy this morning    Our son is home from Alaska this week (PROUD MOM of an U.S Coast Guard ) and happen to mention to my DH that he would like to go to Florida with a few of his buddies on his next leave and could he possible use our DVC..  ??
> 
> That is when the miracle happened... Straight from DH's mouth..
> 
> "Honey... I guess you should look into getting MORE POINTS "
> 
> 
> *YES !!!! *



Oh my goodness!  That's akin to asking the wolf to guard the henhouse!


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> How exciting!!!!!!   Enjoy!  And that's fantastic to have your son home.
> 
> Hey groupies,
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been on here to say, "Happy New Year" to all of you! Better late than never.  I love this thread.  I might not post that often.  But I love reading the thread.  You guys are the friendliest, greatest people.  And I am really so thankful that I found you all last year.
> 
> And of course I love VWL.  I took out the DVCs that we own, BWV/SSR, in my signature so that VWL groupies can shine on its own.
> 
> All the best to all of you,
> 
> Lisa



Happy New Year to you too, Lisa  

And you removed your 'other' resorts just for the VWL to have the place of honor??  What a groupie you are!

And I agree with you about this thread.  You never have to hold your breath when you open it!  I'll bet the moderators don't even moderate us!


----------



## 50 years Too!

keliblue said:


> I am just bouncing off the walls with joy this morning    Our son is home from Alaska this week (PROUD MOM of an U.S Coast Guard ) and happen to mention to my DH that he would like to go to Florida with a few of his buddies on his next leave and could he possible use our DVC..  ??
> 
> That is when the miracle happened... Straight from DH's mouth..
> 
> "Honey... I guess you should look into getting MORE POINTS "
> 
> 
> *YES !!!! *


Oh Keli,
More points woohoo!  But not as wonderful as having your son home AND the fact he loves Disney too.  Many happy extended family vacations in your future!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

lisaviolet said:


> How exciting!!!!!!   Enjoy!  And that's fantastic to have your son home.
> 
> Hey groupies,
> 
> I can't believe I haven't been on here to say, "Happy New Year" to all of you! Better late than never.  I love this thread.  I might not post that often.  But I love reading the thread.  You guys are the friendliest, greatest people.  And I am really so thankful that I found you all last year.
> 
> And of course I love VWL.  I took out the DVCs that we own, BWV/SSR, in my signature so that VWL groupies can shine on its own.
> 
> All the best to all of you,
> 
> Lisa


I second, third, and fourth all that Lisa said!


----------



## eliza61

Called yesterday to add another night onto my "Geriatric babes gone wild" trip in May.  Since I didn't want to use any more points we decided to pay cash for the night.  ouch..$425.00 for the one night.  Amazing how after using your points for a while, you forget pesky little details like room rates...


----------



## Camster0307

eliza61 said:


> Called yesterday to add another night onto my "Geriatric babes gone wild" trip in May.  Since I didn't want to use any more points we decided to pay cash for the night.  ouch..$425.00 for the one night.  Amazing how after using your points for a while, you forget pesky little details like room rates...



But, on the other hand, it kind of re-confirms what a GREAT financial decision it was to purchase the DVC!


----------



## Degli

They are asking daily now....."how many more days?" Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Degli said:


> They are asking daily now....."how many more days?" Can't wait!!!!!!



I hope you have a wonderful time  .


----------



## mwehttam

Degli said:


> They are asking daily now....."how many more days?" Can't wait!!!!!!



Luckily my DS is only 16 months old at this time.  However, I have to deal with *myself* constantly going "How many more day?"  According to my widget I still have 205 days!  

It will be our first stay at VWL and my parents are joining us for their first trip to WDW.  August can't come quick enough! 


-Matthew


----------



## Happydinks

Good morning Groupies!

Can't believe we've been away from the boards for a couple of weeks - and so many new Groupies!  A belated welcome to all! 

We've had a rough start to the New Year - grey squirrel's deciding our attic would be a good place to set up house and having a dance party New Years day morning  Then a sudden, unexpected death in the family that necessitated a trip north into the winter tundra of Scranton, PA.   Siding is repaired, squirrels are gone so hopefully, we're finally back on an even keel for awhile!  We've missed you all! 

If we could impose upon you for a minute of (not lodge related) - we're trying to help out an animal shelter which is near and dear to our hearts.  Circuit City (the "poor cousin" to Best Buy) is running a contest for a new fire dog campaign - and a dog from Richmond has made it to the finals.   Her owner has selected Southside SPCA as recipient for the grand prize of $50K if she wins.  It's all about internet voting - so if you're so inclined - we'd appreciate your going to this website: www.firedog.com/kodak - and vote for HIDDEN JEWEL (yep, there's 19 other cute dogs - please resist voting for them if you can! ).  Even if Jewelie doesn't win - SSSPCA will get $1 for each internet vote.  Voting ends this SATURDAY!

We know this is totally NOT VWL related - but figured we'd post first - and ask for forgiveness later! 

Hope everyone is having a good new year - set your countdowns to your next visit (October for us!) - and may the squirrels decide your neighbors house looks like a better party than yours!

Later all!

Leslie and Bob


----------



## Muushka

mwehttam said:


> Luckily my DS is only 16 months old at this time.  However, I have to deal with *myself* constantly going "How many more day?"  According to my widget I still have 205 days!
> 
> It will be our first stay at VWL and my parents are joining us for their first trip to WDW.  August can't come quick enough!
> 
> 
> -Matthew



VWL in August?  I'll tell you what.  As prejudiced as I am about VWL, the very hot months and the very cold months are the best times to stay there.  When it is hot, you look at all those green trees, cool dark lobby, lake.  Just like summer camp!  And winter time- a smaller resort without as many areas with wind, protected by the trees, fireplaces.  Great combination.  

We stayed at SSR this past October.  While it was a beautiful resort, and now our 2nd or 3rd favorite, we kept going over to WL.  It just felt so comfy in that heat.

(Come to think of it, we spent more time at VWL when we were at ASMu, not SSR!  When we were at SSR we enjoyed staying in the beautiful villa!  (This was a split stay-free dining-you understand!))

Yup, we will visit other resorts during the not-too-hot/cold temps. 

Hope you enjoy the cool lodge!


----------



## mwehttam

Muushka said:


> Hope you enjoy the cool lodge!



I have no worries about that!  First it is WDW so are there really any bad places to stay?  But the theming is second to none in my book.  My DW and I stayed in Grand Californian back in the summer of '05.  If I am not mistaken the same architect designed both buildings (as well as AKL).  I think the two are very similar, the GC being more Art and Crafts with WL being more woodsy with a splash of Arts and Crafts.  I know my mom will love this resort.  I am also looking forward to taking the boat to MK.  

-Matt


----------



## wildernessDad

Have a question and perhaps a request for all VWL groupies out there.

Does anybody have an EXTRA green lid for a Wilderness Lodge plastic refill mug?  Someone in my house tossed mine by accident.  I do have another mug with a green lid, but I need a green lid for my other mug.  I do not want you to break up your mug/lid set to get me one.  But if you have an extra lid or two that you do not need, I'd appreciate one.  The folks at Roaring Fork did not have any green lids, but gave me a couple of blue ones.  Having the blue lid on the Wilderness Lodge mug looks bad.  I do it, but it looks bad.

Thanks!


----------



## mickeymorse

Glad to have you back HD. Sorry for your loss and squirrel invasion. Count one vote for Jewelie. There were some cute ones there. 

Rob


----------



## mickeymorse

mwehttam said:


> Luckily my DS is only 16 months old at this time.  However, I have to deal with *myself* constantly going "How many more day?"  According to my widget I still have 205 days!
> 
> It will be our first stay at VWL and my parents are joining us for their first trip to WDW.  August can't come quick enough!
> 
> 
> -Matthew



I wish I could say only 205 more days Looks like it won't be until next Jan/Feb.

P.S. Chalk one up for your team. NEXT TIME


----------



## mwehttam

mickeymorse said:


> P.S. Chalk one up for your team. NEXT TIME



Which team?  

-Matt


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happydinks said:


> Good morning Groupies!
> 
> Can't believe we've been away from the boards for a couple of weeks - and so many new Groupies!  A belated welcome to all!
> 
> We've had a rough start to the New Year - grey squirrel's deciding our attic would be a good place to set up house and having a dance party New Years day morning  Then a sudden, unexpected death in the family that necessitated a trip north into the winter tundra of Scranton, PA.   Siding is repaired, squirrels are gone so hopefully, we're finally back on an even keel for awhile!  We've missed you all!
> 
> If we could impose upon you for a minute of (not lodge related) - we're trying to help out an animal shelter which is near and dear to our hearts.  Circuit City (the "poor cousin" to Best Buy) is running a contest for a new fire dog campaign - and a dog from Richmond has made it to the finals.   Her owner has selected Southside SPCA as recipient for the grand prize of $50K if she wins.  It's all about internet voting - so if you're so inclined - we'd appreciate your going to this website: www.firedog.com/kodak - and vote for HIDDEN JEWEL (yep, there's 19 other cute dogs - please resist voting for them if you can! ).  Even if Jewelie doesn't win - SSSPCA will get $1 for each internet vote.  Voting ends this SATURDAY!
> 
> We know this is totally NOT VWL related - but figured we'd post first - and ask for forgiveness later!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good new year - set your countdowns to your next visit (October for us!) - and may the squirrels decide your neighbors house looks like a better party than yours!
> 
> Later all!
> 
> Leslie and Bob



Leslie,

Sorry about your loss.

OMG, We have been plagued with squirrels getting into our attic also.  We've lived here for 20 years and this is the first time we've dealt with this.  Finally got my husband to believe I was hearing nuts drop in our walls and scurrying going on above.  (He was convinced when he actually heard it ).
He, being the handyman he is got the pesky buggers sealed out finally.  Now they are visiting each of our neighbors, as one solves the problem they move on to the next house. Arghh!

Good luck on your dog winning.

Glad to have you back! 

Deb


----------



## bobbiwoz

It's a two part voting procedure.  Good luck to Hidden Jewel.   I'm happy to help support an SPCA.

Bobbi


----------



## wildernessDad

To all of those who are going in December of 2008, welcome to the VWL groupies thread!  Take some time to read what it's all about and grab a VWL moose groupie pic for your signature.


----------



## LoveMickey

I'm joining the Groupies.  Just love reading this thread.

We have stayed many times at WL, but the next trip will be our first time to the Villas.  Well actually we are staying a Friday & Saturday night at the lodge (lack of points) then moving over to the Villas.  It will be a special vacation this trip.  My nephew & wife (DVC memebers) are bringing my brother and his wife and aunt.

We just can't wait to get back to this beautiful resort.


----------



## Muushka

LoveMickey said:


> I'm joining the Groupies.  Just love reading this thread.
> 
> We have stayed many times at WL, but the next trip will be our first time to the Villas.  Well actually we are staying a Friday & Saturday night at the lodge (lack of points) then moving over to the Villas.  It will be a special vacation this trip.  My nephew & wife (DVC memebers) are bringing my brother and his wife and aunt.
> 
> We just can't wait to get back to this beautiful resort.



Well Welcome to the Groupies LoveMickey!  You have lots in your signature, but if you ever feel the desire to get Moosified, he is there for the grabbing!  And I'll bet he would look great on you! 

I hope you enjoy your first VWL visit at our beloved Lodge


----------



## Muushka

I just noticed you have the running moose like me!  Did I steal him from you?  I can't remember where I picked that little fella up!


----------



## dsquarednz

Subscribing!  We *love* the WL, and hope to stay in the Villas this September.


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> Subscribing!  We *love* the WL, and hope to stay in the Villas this September.



You love WL?  Grab a Moosie Siggy!  You qualify to be an official Groupie!

PS I hope you get your wish


----------



## dsquarednz

Muushka said:


> You love WL?  Grab a Moosie Siggy!  You qualify to be an official Groupie!
> 
> PS I hope you get your wish




Yep! We honeymooned there in Sept 2006 and fell madly deeply in love.      (With the Lodge, that is!  hehe!)

First thing we did was check out the VWL and the old Iron Spike room..we played a game of Chinese Checkers (which he had never played before).  Such a fond memory we bought a set of CC when we returned home.  

This year we are headed back to the Lodge for a week, and the BCV for a week..renting from a very good friend who can't join us on the trip due to a new addition in her family!  VWL isn't her home resort, though, so we won't find out until the end of this week if she can get a room for us.


Yay! We are groupies!     Please tell me how to get the Moosie siggy!


----------



## 50 years Too!

One new groupie, potentially two, in one day!
Welcome to both of you.

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Hi All!!  Welcome to our little home at the Dis!


----------



## dsquarednz

loribell said:


> Happydinks - Neil Patrick Harris was the reader at the Candlelight Processional we attended last year. We were very impressed with him.
> 
> Glad you had a great time. Don't you just hate it when the airlines try to put a damper on a terrific trip.



Going back and reading all the pages...and I saw this!  =)  I adore   Neil Patrick Harris!!  What/where is the Candlelight Processional, and when does it usually happen?  We haven't even gone on our next trip yet (Sept '08) and I'm already trying to figure out the _next_ trip after that.


----------



## loribell

dsquarednz said:


> Going back and reading all the pages...and I saw this!  =)  I adore   Neil Patrick Harris!!  What/where is the Candlelight Processional, and when does it usually happen?  We haven't even gone on our next trip yet (Sept '08) and I'm already trying to figure out the _next_ trip after that.



The Candlelight Processional is the telling of the birth of Jesus. They do it during the Christmas season at Epcot.


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> Yep! We honeymooned there in Sept 2006 and fell madly deeply in love.      (With the Lodge, that is!  hehe!)
> 
> First thing we did was check out the VWL and the old Iron Spike room..we played a game of Chinese Checkers (which he had never played before).  Such a fond memory we bought a set of CC when we returned home.
> 
> This year we are headed back to the Lodge for a week, and the BCV for a week..renting from a very good friend who can't join us on the trip due to a new addition in her family!  VWL isn't her home resort, though, so we won't find out until the end of this week if she can get a room for us.
> 
> 
> Yay! We are groupies!     Please tell me how to get the Moosie siggy!



Well, I look forward to seeing that Moose on you!
To copy the Moose:
Right click the image and copy the location.  Then go into the user CP at the top of the screen.
Choose 'Edit Signature'.  Scroll down to the Your Signature box and click on the picture, it will be insert image.  Paste that location that you copied into that box.
Hello Moosie!




dsquarednz said:


> Going back and reading all the pages...and I saw this!  =)  I adore   Neil Patrick Harris!!  What/where is the Candlelight Processional, and when does it usually happen?  We haven't even gone on our next trip yet (Sept '08) and I'm already trying to figure out the _next_ trip after that.



The Candlelight Processional is an annual favorite of ours for Christmas.  It runs from Thanksgiving (or maybe a little before?) till Jan 1 (I think, sorry!).  It is.....never mind!  I was just about to copy and paste a whole bunch of information about the program, but as Loribell put it so eloquently, 





> The Candlelight Processional is the telling of the birth of Jesus


 sums it up beautifully.
My only caution about it is that it is not a program for small children.  No Santa or Frosty.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Hello everyone, a new Groupie here also (thanks to Muushka). It has been a long day for me - I've spent most of the day with my mother in the ER (Muushka - Rex Hospital). She fell this morning and sprained her ankle and her doctor wanted her to go to the ER to get x-rayed to make sure it wasn't broken (it wasn't). They finally ended up admitting her for evaluation, but the process seemed to take forever. Anyway, it's nice to be back home and reading about my favorite place on Earth. We are staying at VWL in March (and also in December) and I can't wait. It seems to be the more I visit WDW, the more anxious I am to return.

PS - I just noticed my post count - 999. Guess what my favorite attraction at MK is?


----------



## Muushka

WolfpackFan said:


> Hello everyone, a new Groupie here also (thanks to Muuska). It has been a long day for me - I've spent most of the day with my mother in the ER (Muushka - Rex Hospital). She fell this morning and sprained her ankle and her doctor wanted her to go to the ER to get x-rayed to make sure it wasn't broken (it wasn't). They finally ended up admitting her for evaluation, but the process seemed to take forever. Anyway, it's nice to be back home and reading about my favorite place on Earth. We are staying at VWL in March (and also in December) and I can't wait. It seems to be the more I visit WDW, the more anxious I am to return.
> 
> PS - I just noticed my post count - 999. Guess what my favorite attraction at MK is?



Um, Haunted Mansion?? 
You want to hear scary, I looked at my post count today and about fainted.  I am not one who is wanting to up my post count!!  I kept it under a thousand for about 6 years, I don't know what happened!

I'm sorry about your mother, but if I got sick, that is where I would go also, good hospital.  I hope they discharge her quickly and she gets well soon.  

I am glad you joined our thread.  And that moose looks great on you!  This is the best thread on the boards (in my humble opinion).  It is always friendly and upbeat.  And full of VWL adoration!  Hope to see you often  .


----------



## dsquarednz

> I'm already re-thinking our decision to try BCV for this year's trip...but I think I'll stick with it and give BCV a shot.
> 
> I know that BCV has great location and a great pool...but those aren't elements I'd consider "magical". Not sure that BCV will have the ability to mentally transport me to someplace else like WL/VWL does.
> 
> I'll go there with an open mind, and already know we'll have a great trip. But in my visits there I can't say that it will "sing to my soul", as Eliza so eloquently puts it.



We are splitting our stay in Sept (that is, if our friend can get us the studio at VWL!!) between VWL and BCV. Since her home is at BCV, it was easier for her to book there for us.  Plus, now that we are across the world, the split stay will (1) feel like two holidays and (2) give us a little sample of the US without having to travel all over the place.  

We are lucky to have found a place in the world we love as much as WDW (who would have thought?!?), but I spent a good portion of my life in New England, and it's just so different from New Zealand.  With the BCV we'll get a taste of New England without the traffic!  

I have now officially caught up with the posts!  To celebrate, I will post some pics of the Lodge from our Sept 2006 visit.  Stay tuned...


----------



## dsquarednz




----------



## ammo

I know some groupies have expressed their affection for the armadillos that stray onto WL property, but I never realized they were immortalized in the lobby.


----------



## mommym

SOOO excited for my first stay at VWL.   Attempting to make it through all 2500+++ posts of this thread.  Thanks for the wonderful information and your love of VWL is contagious.  I am taking my mother for a 5 day stay soon.  My father has had a prolonged illness with mom being his primary caregiver so she is so deserving of a relaxing and peaceful time away.  Sounds like VWL is just what the doctor ordered.  I really try not to get caught up in room requests because after all, I am at Disney...but I have heard so much about the dreaded dumpster view that I wondered what request to make to best *avoid* it.  Could someone tell me more about its location and maybe a good room request?  We are in a studio, by the way.  Also, how do you avoid a room with an enclosed patio/deck?  Thanks so much for any info you may provide!  Leslie


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Hello everyone!  I'm so glad I found this thread!  I've been getting some help already from one of your friends Eliza. She's been wonderful. I'm going to be staying at a studio for the first time this Dec. 6 - 14. We are so excited!  My family and I absolutely fell in love with the WL on our last trip. I was lucky enough to receive a pin code with a discount and was able to use it towards a studio villa because the WL was not available. I'm hoping we'll be very happy here too because it looks so beautiful in the pictures. 

I also have questions about what location I should request for a pretty view and a nice balcony. Do all the studios have the same set up? I read somewhere that some of the patios have rocking chairs? Is this true? Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  So many new groupies at once!  Welcome everyone!  Glad you found us!  Thank you so much for the awesome photos!  We love those around here!


----------



## jimmytammy

A great big WELCOME to all the new groupies!!


----------



## Camster0307

Ok groupies - we're putting you to work this Monday morning ...... 

I have a question also: I would like to surprise my daughter with a special treat on the day we check in. I've seen pictures on other threads of those yummy-looking chocolate covered strawberries that people have had delivered to their room; but I didn't see them on the WL room service menu.  Does anyone know if that is a special request item and is it even offered at the WL? If not, do any of you have any suggestions of something I could have sent to the room for her?  Any experiences?

Thanks all!


----------



## MiaSRN62

A BIG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 to all the new groupies !

Wolfpackfan.....glad your mom is doing better.  

Ammo....I never noticed that armadillo statue ?  I have seen several of the little critters on the WL property though over the years.  My uncle, who lives in southeast FL, says to Floridians, armadillos are the same kind of pests that rats would be to those who live in say, NYC (nothing against NYC...just know it's a problem there).   He told me that armadillos are always digging up his lawn and garden.  He said they leave big holes in his lawn and he often trips in them.   I know here in my area of PA, some people consider groundhogs a similar pest.  I have a family of three that live under my shed in the backyard.  They're pretty big.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Leslie, 
So sorry about your loss......I'm a little behind with the posts.  

As for the squirrels.....we are living through the same thing.  They can be quite destructive !  My husband about 2 weeks ago had to go through the roof to get to the root of the attic damage (and it is bad !).  Here is one of the many photos he snapped :





A friend of ours, said to throw tons of moth balls up in the attic, as it helps to keep them away.  We have a big bill fixing the roof now.  We're just going to replace the whole thing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Camster0307 said:


> Ok groupies - we're putting you to work this Monday morning ......
> 
> I have a question also: I would like to surprise my daughter with a special treat on the day we check in. I've seen pictures on other threads of those yummy-looking chocolate covered strawberries that people have had delivered to their room; but I didn't see them on the WL room service menu.  Does anyone know if that is a special request item and is it even offered at the WL? If not, do any of you have any suggestions of something I could have sent to the room for her?  Any experiences?
> 
> Thanks all!




We had the chocolate covered strawberries delivered from WL room service to our Wishes cruise boat.  On the menu or not, you can get them from WL room service.

What a nice surprise that would be!!

Bobbi


----------



## eliza61

Camster0307 said:


> Ok groupies - we're putting you to work this Monday morning ......
> 
> I have a question also: I would like to surprise my daughter with a special treat on the day we check in. I've seen pictures on other threads of those yummy-looking chocolate covered strawberries that people have had delivered to their room; but I didn't see them on the WL room service menu.  Does anyone know if that is a special request item and is it even offered at the WL? If not, do any of you have any suggestions of something I could have sent to the room for her?  Any experiences?
> 
> Thanks all!



Camster, we stayed at the BCV's last November and celebrated my sons 13th.  2 days before I went down to the front desk and inquired on how to have some thing delivered to the room.  The resort sent ballons (4) and towel animals for free along with autographed Mickey pictures.  





  This was taken the day after so the ballons are a little deflated.  It was totally unexpected and very much appreciated.  I would check with concierge, the day before.  The staff at the BC was very happy to help and I'm inclined to think the staff at WL will be also.


MiaSRN62 said:


> Leslie,
> So sorry about your loss......I'm a little behind with the posts.
> 
> As for the squirrels.....we are living through the same thing.  They can be quite destructive !  My husband about 2 weeks ago had to go through the roof to get to the root of the attic damage (and it is bad !).  Here is one of the many photos he snapped :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Good Lord,     I won't feel so bad now when I accidently run over the little suckers


----------



## WolfpackFan

A question for anyone who has been at VWL/WL lately. I don't mean to stir anything up, but what kind of refillable mug are they using right now?


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> Good Lord,     I won't feel so bad now when I accidently run over the little suckers


 

I can't believe the damage they can do. Sorry about that Maria.

And a giant   to all the new groupies. Muushka as always, you're doing a wonderful job as thread welcomer. A little while since I was here last. Life is busy.

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

Welcome to all VWL groupie newcomers!

If you are staying at VWL during December of 2008, make sure you get on the list if you want to.  There is a separate thread going on in the  Mousecellaneous forum.


----------



## keliblue

Run over the little suckers..   I just sucked water up my nose


----------



## LoveMickey

Just reading some of the threads and they mentioned Room Service.

I know that the Lodge itself has room service, but do the Villas have room service too?


----------



## wildernessDad

LoveMickey said:


> Just reading some of the threads and they mentioned Room Service.
> 
> I know that the Lodge itself has room service, but do the Villas have room service too?



I'm pretty sure you can, yes!  Although it might just be pizza delivery.  But I think it's all three meals.


----------



## ammo

WolfpackFan said:


> A question for anyone who has been at VWL/WL lately. I don't mean to stir anything up, but what kind of refillable mug are they using right now?



We were there earlier this month.  They are using the standard Year of a Million Dreams mug.  It is generic and it is TINY!  I officially dubbed 2008 the "Year of a Million Refills."


----------



## ammo

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ammo....I never noticed that armadillo statue?



Maria -- you have looked at the armadillo in my picture many times and never noticed it.  It is one of the figures mounted on the check-in desk in the lobby.  Just look below the counter the next time you check in.


----------



## 50 years Too!

dsquarednz said:


>



Ahh, I love that little guy  knawing on the wood.  Where is that little gem.
I need to be more attentive.


Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> Leslie,
> So sorry about your loss......I'm a little behind with the posts.
> 
> As for the squirrels.....we are living through the same thing.  They can be quite destructive !  My husband about 2 weeks ago had to go through the roof to get to the root of the attic damage (and it is bad !).  Here is one of the many photos he snapped :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of ours, said to throw tons of moth balls up in the attic, as it helps to keep them away.  We have a big bill fixing the roof now.  We're just going to replace the whole thing.



OMG, this makes our squirrel invasion look like nothing.
Only some shredded insulation and you know what remnants.
I'm so sorry Maria.

Deb


----------



## blossomz

I can't believe squirrels can cause so much damage!!  I had no idea!


----------



## dsquarednz

50 years Too! said:


> Ahh, I love that little guy  knawing on the wood.  Where is that little gem.
> I need to be more attentive.
> 
> 
> Deb



In the WL elevators!      We sent it to a friend of ours and called it a "gratutitous beaver shot".


----------



## Muushka

Maria!  Oh my gosh.  I can't believe those bad bad squirrels.  We had siding damage that I thought was bad.  I will never complain about it again.



WolfpackFan said:


> A question for anyone who has been at VWL/WL lately. I don't mean to stir anything up, but what kind of refillable mug are they using right now?



WPF  Stir anything up?  On this thread?  We are waaayy too laid back for that nonsense! 

When we were there, there we 2 mugs (Oh my, I typed 'migs'!  Hanname!!! ).  The beautiful WL mug and the YOMD mug.  

Hi Rob, good to see you!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'll be visiting this thread every day now and probably with a lot of questions.


----------



## Degli

What are my chances of getting a 2br at WVL, 7 months out for early October? 
I love this time of year. Crisp in the early morning and then beautiful by noon. Love the boat ride to the MK, the music filling the resort, the chilly hallways, the cozy fireplace with the rockers waiting to sit down at Whispering Canyon, the walk along the pathways with critters footprints stamped and an occasional "real" critter. Can't beat it! Of course my daughter's favorite is getting the large brownie from Roaring Forks just before settling in for a swim late night after a long day at the parks. I could just go on and on!!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Degli said:


> What are my chances of getting a 2br at WVL, 7 months out for early October?
> I love this time of year. Crisp in the early morning and then beautiful by noon. Love the boat ride to the MK, the music filling the resort, the chilly hallways, the cozy fireplace with the rockers waiting to sit down at Whispering Canyon, the walk along the pathways with critters footprints stamped and an occasional "real" critter. Can't beat it! Of course my daughter's favorite is getting the large brownie from Roaring Forks just before settling in for a swim late night after a long day at the parks. I could just go on and on!!!!!



Food and Wine festival is in October.  Things will be tight DVC-wise.  But it's not impossible, I'd say.  Give it a shot!  You can try a day-by-day booking at the 7-month point and go on the wait list for any days that you don't get initially.  That would give you a better chance of getting your vacation if you wait list for individual days and not the entire stay.  If you book your home resort at the 11-month point as a place holder, make sure that you can bank any points that you don't use, if it comes to that.  Or you might want to get off of the wait list before your banking deadline.  You will know what's best for you.


----------



## mickeymorse

I CAN'T EVEN KEEP UP WITH THE POSTS NOW. ITS GREAT TO FEEL THE LOVE FOR VWL. 

AND A HELLO BACK BARB. ALMOST 3 WKS SINCE PASSING ROFR. TICK,TOCK,TICK,TOCK....


----------



## Granny

mommym said:


> I really try not to get caught up in room requests because after all, I am at Disney...but I have heard so much about the dreaded dumpster view that I wondered what request to make to best *avoid* it.  Could someone tell me more about its location and maybe a good room request?  We are in a studio, by the way.  Also, how do you avoid a room with an enclosed patio/deck?  Thanks



Leslie....well, first of all here is the Dreaded Dumpster View:





There are only a couple of rooms with this view, and even then it is only in the view if you look down and to the left.  If you look out straight or to the right you will see lovely woods that are in front of the villas.

If you want to avoid it, you can ask for "close to the elevators".  I always chuckle at that request (even though I once made it myself) just because VWL is such a small resort that even the farthest rooms are pretty close compared to other resorts like BWV, BCV and AKV.

As for avoiding the enclosed deck I guess you could ask for non-top floor.  Keep in mind that they fill requests (if possible) in the order given.  So if open balcony is more important, list that first.  

Most of the VWL views are trees, so the premium on specific views is pretty small.  One more reason I love the resort!!  


And thanks to all for the great photos.  

And last but not least, welcome to all newcomers to the Groupies thread!!! We love to share our love of WL/VWL!!


----------



## DaveH

Here are some pics we took on our first time home in 2001. Check out the WL mugs from then.


----------



## wildernessDad

DaveH, those pics of the mugs made me drool!


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay,

I'm about to post a blasphemous post.  So don't read any further if you are overly sensitive.  

I have a wonderful, beautiful VWL one bedroom reservation for early March.  And we might cancel it. Yes, I said the word cancel.    It's not really the best time to go because of some unforseen financial setbacks.  Trying to be responsible.  Trying.  Do you what a road trip to Florida in March is like?  Oh heaven.  WV on the way touches my soul.  Oh going down the 77 from WV to VA to NC.....heaven.  

Oh boy.  My VWL groupies.  This is a dark day.   and double  

Nope!!!!  Never a dark day because I have this thread.   One day I hope to be not just a lover of VWL but an owner.  Because I suspect it will become more and more difficult as our membership grows.  

I love VWL.  I love it!


----------



## wildernessDad

lisaviolet said:


> I have a wonderful, beautiful VWL one bedroom reservation for early March.  And we might cancel it. Yes, I said the word cancel.:


----------



## dsquarednz

I wanna go* NOW!!*!​ 

esp after reading Degli's message about October.  *sigh*    I'm not sure if we can stick to our idea of only going once every TWO years...


----------



## Muushka

gabbyrosebud said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I'll be visiting this thread every day now and probably with a lot of questions.



Yay!  Another Groupie!  Grab a Moose!!!  He loves it when you add him to your siggie! 



mickeymorse said:


> I CAN'T EVEN KEEP UP WITH THE POSTS NOW. ITS GREAT TO FEEL THE LOVE FOR VWL.
> 
> AND A HELLO BACK BARB. ALMOST 3 WKS SINCE PASSING ROFR. TICK,TOCK,TICK,TOCK....



When does it become official?  Be sure to let us know and we will let out Maria's dancing mooses (meese?) 



lisaviolet said:


> Okay,
> 
> I'm about to post a blasphemous post.  So don't read any further if you are overly sensitive.
> 
> I have a wonderful, beautiful VWL one bedroom reservation for early March.  And we might cancel it. Yes, I said the word cancel.    It's not really the best time to go because of some unforseen financial setbacks.  Trying to be responsible.  Trying.  Do you what a road trip to Florida in March is like?  Oh heaven.  WV on the way touches my soul.  Oh going down the 77 from WV to VA to NC.....heaven.
> 
> Oh boy.  My VWL groupies.  This is a dark day.   and double
> 
> Nope!!!!  Never a dark day because I have this thread.   One day I hope to be not just a lover of VWL but an owner.  Because I suspect it will become more and more difficult as our membership grows.
> 
> I love VWL.  I love it!



Oh Lisa.  I hope things will work out for you one way or another.  I hate to give things up for common sense stuff, but when we have had to do that, it was so sweet getting those things back.  



dsquarednz said:


> I wanna go* NOW!!*!​
> 
> esp after reading Degli's message about October.  *sigh*    I'm not sure if we can stick to our idea of only going once every TWO years...



dsquarednz, that Moose looks great on you!!!
We thought we would only visit annually.  That was a joke!
Good luck staying away for 2 years!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

well I finally got all of our Dec ressies in order.  We decided NOT to switch for the weekend and to just stay put at VWL!

It will be nice, but man, I could do another whole Sun-Thur week on those two weekend points!!

We decided that we would just shell out the points and save our OOP expenses for getting the DDP.  We may even try the DLX plan that week. 

Oh yeah... we also just added another 28 points there too  

So we now have 148 VWL points.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Good Ol Gal said:


> well I finally got all of our Dec ressies in order.  We decided NOT to switch for the weekend and to just stay put at VWL!
> 
> It will be nice, but man, I could do another whole Sun-Thur week on those two weekend points!!
> 
> We decided that we would just shell out the points and save our OOP expenses for getting the DDP.  We may even try the DLX plan that week.
> 
> Oh yeah... we also just added another 28 points there too
> 
> So we now have 148 VWL points.



Congratulations on your extra VWL points!  We often use points for weekends...staying at VWL in December is worth it to us.   
Bobbi


----------



## dsquarednz

Muushka said:


> dsquarednz, that Moose looks great on you!!!
> We thought we would only visit annually.  That was a joke!
> Good luck staying away for 2 years!



Thanks! He's so cute!   

Oh, how we'd love to go each year...or even more often than that.  The tricky bit is the airfare.  Well over NZ$5k ($3500) just to get to LA!  Imagine that the cheap part of our trip is the two weeks at the World! haha!


----------



## 50 years Too!

mickeymorse said:


> I CAN'T EVEN KEEP UP WITH THE POSTS NOW. ITS GREAT TO FEEL THE LOVE FOR VWL.
> 
> AND A HELLO BACK BARB. ALMOST 3 WKS SINCE PASSING ROFR. TICK,TOCK,TICK,TOCK....



Soon Mickeymorse, soon!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

dsquarednz said:


> In the WL elevators!      We sent it to a friend of ours and called it a "gratutitous beaver shot".



Wine through nose funny!
My alma mater is OSU, our mascot is the Beaver.  I'll add this to the list of "Beaver" jokes! 

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

lisaviolet said:


> Okay,
> 
> I'm about to post a blasphemous post.  So don't read any further if you are overly sensitive.
> 
> I have a wonderful, beautiful VWL one bedroom reservation for early March.  And we might cancel it. Yes, I said the word cancel.    It's not really the best time to go because of some unforseen financial setbacks.  Trying to be responsible.  Trying.  Do you what a road trip to Florida in March is like?  Oh heaven.  WV on the way touches my soul.  Oh going down the 77 from WV to VA to NC.....heaven.
> 
> Oh boy.  My VWL groupies.  This is a dark day.   and double
> 
> Nope!!!!  Never a dark day because I have this thread.   One day I hope to be not just a lover of VWL but an owner.  Because I suspect it will become more and more difficult as our membership grows.
> 
> I love VWL.  I love it!



Ahh, Lisa, sorry you are going to cancel, but glad you are being responsible.
You can always come soak in the ambience, even if you aren't sleeping at VWL.
It took me 13 years to convince my husband that we should be DVC members.
Bought a small BCV contract, and the first add on I did was VWL!
The nice things about add on's is that if you buy it near the end of your UY you get those points and they let you bank.  So, with a 25 pt contract you can potentially have enough to have a decent stay.  Just a thought, for when times get better!

 Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

dsquarednz said:


> Thanks! He's so cute!
> 
> Oh, how we'd love to go each year...or even more often than that.  The tricky bit is the airfare.  Well over NZ$5k ($3500) just to get to LA!  Imagine that the cheap part of our trip is the two weeks at the World! haha!



Does your airline have frequent flyer credit cards?
It  is amazing how quickly those miles add up if you put virtually every purchase and expense on them.  We are doing a lot of remodeling and it is really adding up!   My husband also bought a boat and we even put that on it.  Ours also has companion fares, so once a year we are able to get two tickets for the price of one.
Where there is the desire (need if you are a VWL groupie) there is a way!

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

50 years Too! said:


> Soon Mickeymorse, soon!
> 
> Deb



Thanks Deb. I know it will come quickly but I can't wait to make that first ressie *HOME*. Its just me and my OCD.


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> Thanks! He's so cute!
> 
> Oh, how we'd love to go each year...or even more often than that.  The tricky bit is the airfare.  Well over NZ$5k ($3500) just to get to LA!  Imagine that the cheap part of our trip is the two weeks at the World! haha!



Oh my!  I just peaked at where you lived as I read your post!   You sure do come a looooooong way!  You really deserve that Moose!

PS The only country in this entire world that I want to visit is yours.  One of these days, I am going to do it.  It will probably not include my husband (he hates to fly), but one of these days..... .  For now, I dream.  And seeing those airfares, it probably will remain a dream!


----------



## dsquarednz

Muushka said:


> Oh my!  I just peaked at where you lived as I read your post!   You sure do come a looooooong way!  You really deserve that Moose!
> 
> PS The only country in this entire world that I want to visit is yours.  One of these days, I am going to do it.  It will probably not include my husband (he hates to fly), but one of these days..... .  For now, I dream.  And seeing those airfares, it probably will remain a dream!



This year will be the first year we are flying from here!  We lived in Baltimore until 2006 when we moved to our little paradise in the South Pacific.   

We fly on Air New Zealand, which has three classes on their planes:  standard coach (i.e. "cattle class"), 'premium economy' (which is similar to US domestic First Class) and Business Class.  Business class runs around NZ$7k (US$5k) roundtrip, so we won't ever fly that!!

We've tried the economy/coach, and it's ok. But the flight is 11-12 hours long!  It's not as small as standard coach in on a US domestic flight,but we still pay the little extra to fly the premium economy. 

If it's just you, and you come on an "off" season, you could get a roundtrip ticket for around $1500-$1600. Coach is less. Still kinda pricey, but you are literally on the other side of the world!!  Plus, the US dollar is a bit stronger, so once you get here, food etc will be a bit cheaper.

Save up your airmiles!!  If you fly on United or USairways (and the group they are in), you can use your miles on Air New Zealand flights.  It's beautiful here and totally worth the flight.  The best place in the world (outside WDW, of course).


----------



## Muushka

Thank you for all of that great info.  How do you like living in NZ?  I imagine it is just beautiful, in many different ways.
Something to dream about!


----------



## dsquarednz

Muushka said:


> Thank you for all of that great info.  How do you like living in NZ?  I imagine it is just beautiful, in many different ways.
> Something to dream about!



We truly love it here!     We moved due to a lot of the political stuff in the US, but also because of the constant overwhelming fear that something was going to happen. Didn't help that I passed three signs on my commute (each way) every day that were traffic signs but more often than not said "See anything suspicious? Call 1-800-blah blah".  There is none of that here - the police don't even carry guns!  And flying domestically is hugely different - no taking off shoes, no worries about liquids, no strip searches.   

The beauty is everywhere...water, green hills, snow-capped mountains, clean air.  Just gorgeous.  And as there are only 4 million people here, it's not crowded anywhere!  My commute is now a 15 minute walk either through the city or by the (very clean and swimable) bay.  Bus transportation is really good too - we don't own a car and probably won't for at least another year.

My husband has his dream job at Weta Workshop (they worked on LOTR and King Kong, although it was before we moved) doing special effects (including Prince Caspian!)

Almost everything is more expensive, though - rent, food, gym, etc due to the low population. There are no huge stores - lots of mom and pops still - and only one mall way outside the city (there are more malls in the bigger city of Auckland I think).  We don't spend nearly as much time shopping, and don't miss it at all. Salaries are a bit lower too, although we have no debt.  Moving here was definitely about a lifestyle change! 

The weather is temperate...never hotter than 80 or so in the summer, and never cooler than the 30s in the winter (and no snow!)  We are outside way more than we were back in Maryland.  Fewer bugs too!  We open all the windows every weekend (it's summer now) and every now and then a fly will come in (no screens on windows/doors here) look around, and fly back out.   

Social programs are good. Very few poor, and everyone has healthcare.  Kids have dental until age 18.  Everyone who is an employee is entitled to 4 weeks paid vacation.  EVERYONE.  The average workweek is 37.5 hours.

There is no tipping, because minimum wage is $11.50 and waiters etc often  make even more than that.  

It seems people are more fit here - I see people running or jogging at all times of the day. Even extremely large people walk!  They just rest a lot on the city benches.   

The nature is incredible - everything looks prehistoric to me!  Huge plants,and strange looking birds (Kiwi, Pukeko). Even a lizard that is really more of a dinosaur (Tuatara), and a wicked looking cricket (Weta).  No squirrels though. Most people have never even seen one!

Our dream is that when we retire, that we will spend half of our year here, and half in WDW (perhaps working?).  Our two favorite places in the whole world...


----------



## loribell

dsquarednz - It sounds like you moved to heaven. Think I just might come join you.


----------



## mickeymorse

dsquarednz

 I loved reading about your new home. Like Loribell said, you sure make it sound like heaven. Hope to visit that side of the world one day.

Rob


----------



## blossomz

Degli said:


> Of course my daughter's favorite is getting the large brownie from Roaring Forks just before settling in for a swim late night after a long day at the parks. I could just go on and on!!!!!



YUMMM!  Those brownies are delicious!!  They are my favorite thing from RF!


----------



## blossomz

dsquarednz:  Wow..I know very little of what life is like there.  It sounds so peaceful and beautiful!  When did you move there and from where in Maryland?


----------



## Muushka

I have an idea!!  VWL Groupie meet in New Zealand!!! 

Will that work for you dsquarednz?? 





Thank you for sharing you life down under (that's the correct term for NZ?).  My husband is a huge fan of LOTR and the future fan of Prince Caspian.  Wow.  That sounds like a dream job and dream place to live in.  Doubly blessed!


----------



## WolfpackFan

Muushka said:


> My husband is a huge fan of LOTR and the future fan of Prince Caspian.  Wow.  That sounds like a dream job and dream place to live in.  Doubly blessed!



I love LOTR also. Heck, I've even read the books .


----------



## Happydinks

MiaSRN62 said:


> Leslie,
> 
> As for the squirrels.....we are living through the same thing.  They can be quite destructive !  My husband about 2 weeks ago had to go through the roof to get to the root of the attic damage (and it is bad !).
> A friend of ours, said to throw tons of moth balls up in the attic, as it helps to keep them away.  We have a big bill fixing the roof now.  We're just going to replace the whole thing.



Holy smokes (not my original words when I saw the picture!)!  You must have MONSTER squirrels in PA!  Ours just chewed through the siding, and then after we put up metal plates to cover the holes, they found a small area not covered by roof shingles, and started chewing through the plywood there.  NOTHING like what happened to you guys though.  We used squirrel repellant - which is nothing but mothball flakes -  but it must have not been up long enough to make him/her go away - since he/she came back for another go at our place.  Ever since we "caged off" half of the bay window with metal netting - it seems to have finally discouraged them.  We are really sorry to see what you're going through - not fun to spend that much money fixing the roof as opposed to spending it in WDW!


----------



## blossomz

I am sooo excited!  And no one else would understand but the groupies! 

My waitlist for a 2 BR came through for our June trip!  My boys are pretty big bruisers now..18 and 20 and no one was happy about sharing a bed with mom.  Now that we have enough add ons, I decided to go for a 2 BR instead of the 1 BR.  None available at booking so I waitlisted.  Today I just felt the pixie dust calling so I called in at 5:25 PM ..just at the end of the day...and sure enough!!!  My 2 BR was waiting to be confirmed!!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## Happydinks

blossomz said:


> YUMMM!  Those brownies are delicious!!  They are my favorite thing from RF!



OMG - we transported them across state lines on our last trip!   We had so many snack credits left that we had some wrapped and brought them home to family who had enjoyed them on our "big family trip" in 2006.


----------



## blossomz

We did the same thing Happy Dinks!!  They are decadent!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> dsquarednz - It sounds like you moved to heaven. Think I just might come join you.


I agree......I loved reading your post dsquarednz.   A nurse that used to work with me, moved there about 5-7 years ago.  She loves it as well.  She is a nurse midwife.   She sends us postcards and letters from time to time.   She was originally from Ireland.....moved to PA........and now is happily living in your neck of the woods.  

I'm with Muushka !  Groupie meet in NZ !  

Blossomz !  That is awesome news !  Very happy for you !

I'm on a waitlist for another DVC resort (gasp ! sorry VWL !).   But I'm waitlisted for a savannah view 1 bedroom at AKV (I currently have a standard view).   I'm hoping mine comes through---it's for mid August.  My dh wanted to stay here to get a feel for it.  We'll be making a decision to add more points at either VWL or AKV.  I know.  I'm leaning towards VWL, but he is attracted by the longer contract and ability to sleep 5 in a one bedroom (also---the GV's there).   So not sure who will win


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> I am sooo excited!  And no one else would understand but the groupies!
> Snip....


Yay!  That is good news!





We understand about AKV, Maria.  It is, after all, our sister resort!  I hope you get your request!  
Your Moose wanted to do the pixie dust dance for you!


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> I'm with Muushka !  Groupie meet in NZ !
> 
> :



 Aagh. The only problem is NZ is a 24 hour plane ride from NYC.  I mean I'm not unfamiliar with the childproof top of a bottle of prozaic but that's one heck of a loooong time in the air.    Mia, your probably closest to me (my dh is from Ardmore PA) I'll have to fly with you, either that or Marlin Perkins is gonna have to tranqualize me like in Mutual of Omahas wild kingdom when they wanted to move the Rhinos


----------



## mickeymorse

WolfpackFan said:


> I love LOTR also. Heck, I've even read the books .



I went to opening night for all 3. Looking forward to The Hobbit.

Don't worry about AKV ressie Marie. Here's some moose dust to get that savannah view 

Oh and how I do love brownies! Is it better than main street bakery carrot cake? I could eat the whole thing.


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> either that or Marlin Perkins is gonna have to tranqualize me like in Mutual of Omahas wild kingdom when they wanted to move the Rhinos



I used to love that show. Ah they don't make em like they used to.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the moose dance Muushka and for understanding !


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Don't worry about AKV ressie Marie. Here's some moose dust to get that savannah view


Thanks Mickeymorse !  I'll take all the moose dust I can get  



> Mia, your probably closest to me (my dh is from Ardmore PA) I'll have to fly with you,


You got your flying buddy eliza ! Ardmore is maybe 45 min away from me.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there groupies!!

Thanks for the heads-up on the brownies.  We'll be sure to give them a try in March when we return to our beloved lodge for spring break.   

Do any of you happen to know if the Electric Water Parade runs at the Lodge at 9:35 pm all year round?  Can this be seen from the villas?  I imagine it would be best to head down to the boat dock to watch.  

Have any of you ever ordered a birthday cake while at the lodge?  If so, where do you order it?  

Welcome to all the new groupies!!!  It has been fun to follow the thread lately...lots of activity for sure!

Jill


----------



## dsquarednz

blossomz said:


> dsquarednz:  Wow..I know very little of what life is like there.  It sounds so peaceful and beautiful!  When did you move there and from where in Maryland?



We moved in late November 2006..so just over a year ago.  We were living in Columbia, MD before that (although we both lived all over the country before settling in MD and meeting!)

It truly is beautiful here!   

And I'm all for a NZ get-together, Muushka!   

For those on the East Coast, I highly recommend taking a direct flight to LA if you can, then staying a night or two (perhaps near Disneyland?!?) then jumping the flight to NZ.  To cross the country it's about 6-7 hours, and to NZ it's around 13.  It sounds like a long time, but if you knock yourself out, you can get 6-8 hours of sleep!  The rest of the time is taken up with movies and food.


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62;22882066
I'm on a waitlist for another DVC resort (gasp ! sorry VWL !).   But I'm waitlisted for a savannah view 1 bedroom at AKV (I currently have a standard view).   I'm hoping mine comes through---it's for mid August.  My dh wanted to stay here to get a feel for it.  We'll be making a decision to add more points at either VWL or AKV.  I know.  I'm leaning towards VWL said:


> I say buy at both!!  Good luck with the Savanna view!   moose dust to you....


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Yay!  That is good news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Muushka!
> 
> I'll go along on the trip to NZ with meds of course!!  That is a LOOOOng flight!


----------



## dsquarednz

And thanks everyone for the nice messages!!  =)  Hope to meet you all one day!


----------



## blossomz

dsquarednz

I lived in Burtonsville, MD for awhile...Now I'm in PA..wishing I was in WDW at VWL!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> I am sooo excited!  And no one else would understand but the groupies!
> 
> My waitlist for a 2 BR came through for our June trip!  My boys are pretty big bruisers now..18 and 20 and no one was happy about sharing a bed with mom.  Now that we have enough add ons, I decided to go for a 2 BR instead of the 1 BR.  None available at booking so I waitlisted.  Today I just felt the pixie dust calling so I called in at 5:25 PM ..just at the end of the day...and sure enough!!!  My 2 BR was waiting to be confirmed!!  Woo Hoo!!


----------



## blossomz

Thanks 50yearstoo!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> I say buy at both!!  Good luck with the Savanna view!   moose dust to you....



We own at both, but my  belongs to the W lodge.  There's just something about the place.  I love being on the water, I think that is what is missing at AKL.  I've decided it is a good place to go eat and visit, but wasn't that thrilled to stay there.  Though maybe if I stay concierge, (a big foodie) I'd come around. 
I'm planning an extended family reunion for Dec '10.  I decided to have enough points for a vote for AKL, BWV, and my choice VWL.  I so wish we had a grand villa....
Anyway, after the reunion I will sell some of the AKL.  I have three contracts and will probably keep one.  More moula for my beloved VWL!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Hi there groupies!!
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on the brownies.  We'll be sure to give them a try in March when we return to our beloved lodge for spring break.
> 
> Do any of you happen to know if the Electric Water Parade runs at the Lodge at 9:35 pm all year round?  Can this be seen from the villas?  I imagine it would be best to head down to the boat dock to watch.
> 
> Have any of you ever ordered a birthday cake while at the lodge?  If so, where do you order it?
> 
> Welcome to all the new groupies!!!  It has been fun to follow the thread lately...lots of activity for sure!
> 
> Jill



Hello Jill  .  That water parade is year-round at that time, 9:35.  We always go down to the beach to watch it, but it has been said that sometimes you can see it between the trees.  I have never ordered a cake at the Lodge, but hopefully someone on this thread has.  When is your next trip to our beloved Lodge?



dsquarednz said:


> We moved in late November 2006..so just over a year ago.  We were living in Columbia, MD before that (although we both lived all over the country before settling in MD and meeting!)
> 
> It truly is beautiful here!
> 
> And I'm all for a NZ get-together, Muushka!
> 
> For those on the East Coast, I highly recommend taking a direct flight to LA if you can, then staying a night or two (perhaps near Disneyland?!?) then jumping the flight to NZ.  To cross the country it's about 6-7 hours, and to NZ it's around 13.  It sounds like a long time, but if you knock yourself out, you can get 6-8 hours of sleep!  The rest of the time is taken up with movies and food.



Can you picture 2 meeting at NYC to board the jet with Marlin Perkins crouched behind the couch in the terminal aiming at Eliza  .  I can picture me trying to calculate how many proziac I would have to pour down my husband's throat to get him on the jet.

All kidding aside, one of these days, NZ is going to get a visit from Muushka  .  And your description is a great help.  

Lets start a rumor on the DVC Misc board!
*
 VWL Groupie meet in New Zealand....Who's in???*


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Hello Jill
> 
> All kidding aside, one of these days, NZ is going to get a visit from Muushka  .  And your description is a great help.
> 
> Lets start a rumor on the DVC Misc board!
> *
> VWL Groupie meet in New Zealand....Who's in???*



Hey Girlfriend
You know I'm in!    and guess what, I'm looking at the vacation club planner, and what do my wandering eyes see 5 place in NZ that we can trade into.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I have never ordered a cake at the Lodge, but hopefully someone on this thread has.



Hi Jill ~
It's been a few years since we ordered a birthday cake from the Lodge, but we got one from WCC.  They suprised my son at the table with it after our dinner.   

Here's a great thread that I try and keep up with that talks all about where to find cakes in WDW (with lots of photos too !) :
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1173219

Oh yeah......and perhaps we will have to buy a contract at both VWL and AKV !


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there Muushka!  We are headed down to the lodge March 9-15th!  My widget tells me that is only 38 days away.   Woohoo!   

Can't wait to hear "welcome home" for the first time as a DVC member!

The groupies are so great at making us "new groupies" feel welcome.  Thanks!

Jill


----------



## Muushka

Cake??  Maria, we are talking about a Groupie meet in New Zealand and you're talking about cake??  

Eliza, you keep up that research!  
Say, how is the plan for the Disney Wild Wild West vacation coming?  I read about it, looks awesome.


----------



## cheer4bison

And thanks Maria!  I will check out that cake thread!  Did you enjoy the one you got at Whispering Canyon?  Did you order it in advance or when you arrived at the restaurant?

Jill


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Hey there Muushka!  We are headed down to the lodge March 9-15th!  My widget tells me that is only 38 days away.   Woohoo!
> 
> Can't wait to hear "welcome home" for the first time as a DVC member!
> 
> The groupies are so great at making us "new groupies" feel welcome.  Thanks!
> 
> Jill


Ahhhh. First trip to VWL.  I can't wait for your trip report when you return!   

PS I am glad Maria answered you cake question


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Cake?? Maria, we are talking about a Groupie meet in New Zealand and you're talking about cake??


what can I say Muushka ?  I have a weakness for sweets !  



> Did you enjoy the one you got at Whispering Canyon? Did you order it in advance or when you arrived at the restaurant?


We did Jill....it was an iced choclate mousse cake.  Wish I had a photo. Well....I do....but not on my computer.  It's in one of my zillion photo albums in my closet.  I'd have to track it down and scan it.   But yes, we liked it very much and ordered it about 2-3 days before our dinner at WCC.


----------



## blossomz

cheer4bison said:


> Hey there Muushka!  We are headed down to the lodge March 9-15th!  My widget tells me that is only 38 days away.   Woohoo!
> 
> Can't wait to hear "welcome home" for the first time as a DVC member!
> 
> The groupies are so great at making us "new groupies" feel welcome.  Thanks!
> 
> Jill



Can't wait to hear all about your first trip!  You know we sit around waiting for pics and reports on the Lodge to help us through the year!


----------



## lisaviolet

Aaaah!  My groupies.  Thanks for all your kind words. Thanks to everyone.   I haven't actually phoned and cancelled yet.  I guess I'm waiting for 32 days.  Just to stare at it.   I don't know.

It's a job situation.  We actually are blessed.  Long story.  Short form.  Dream job acquired. Director of Camps and Clinics at a basketball facility.  Warned about the boss beforehand. Numerous Ie.  Don't trust a word he says.  But it's a "dream job". So take it even with disrespectful salary.   Suddenly, seven months in he no longer "has the hours for FT employees (not, really a lie)...last day today.".  Read: big savings even when business is booming. He even tried for last day of pay.  Failed there.   Asks to work the position hourly. You'd scream with laughter how he wanted that to work. Very comical.    Then starts cutting that because we negotiated a higher hourly rate then his peanut PTers.  Lessons:  a dream job has to have dream people too!  Lesson:  When people show you who they are, believe them (Maya Angelou sp?)

New job within hours.  Blessed.  So blessed.  Anyway, it's about waiting to see if changes from contract position.  Union stuff.  Because if it doesn't then it could end and we have to be prepared financially for that. Have to.   Also, the week we are going will not be paid for if it stays contract.  

Thanks everyone.  Deb, loved your post.  We too waited over 10 years for DVC.  Knew it wasn't time financially. Wanted to pay upfront.   Loved that time, actually.  Spent sitting on the BW porch for many years dreaming and dreaming.  I remember the first time I saw the VWL sign in the trees.  That they were going to build.  Sigh.  A beautiful beautiful day.  Knew couldn't buy in but one day.  So one day on that VWL 25 points for sure.  One day.

And don't feel anything for me.  I am just in the middle of booking NYE week, BWV  BW view studio. Forseeing brighter days.   We've had the contract for a couple of years and never used the 7-11 months at either BW or SSR for us anyway.  Once, two days for another.   So excitement is everywhere! 

Love this thread!


----------



## lisaviolet

cheer4bison said:


> Hey there Muushka!  We are headed down to the lodge March 9-15th!  My widget tells me that is only 38 days away.   Woohoo!
> 
> Can't wait to hear "welcome home" for the first time as a DVC member!
> 
> The groupies are so great at making us "new groupies" feel welcome.  Thanks!
> 
> Jill



Wow!  Enjoy Jill.  You are going to love it!  Have a fantastic trip.  I had my first stay last year for my 40th.  So lovely.  So peaceful.  

Those are my dates too.  I guess my 32 day window is closer than I'm blocking out!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks for the good wishes Lisaviolet!   

It's funny that you mention you were there last year to celebrate your 40th because that's why we're going this year--to celebrate mine!  I think my husband figures I will be distracted enough by the beauty of the lodge to forget how old I will be.  Sounds like a good strategy to me.

I hope your job situation all works out for the best.

Jill


----------



## lisaviolet

cheer4bison said:


> Thanks for the good wishes Lisaviolet!
> 
> It's funny that you mention you were there last year to celebrate your 40th because that's why we're going this year--to celebrate mine!  I think my husband figures I will be distracted enough by the beauty of the lodge to forget how old I will be.  Sounds like a good strategy to me.
> 
> I hope your job situation all works out for the best.
> 
> Jill



That's great Jill.  Happy Birthday.  Happy, oh so happy, 40th! 

It was a dream for me.  Never had nabbed VWL before.  (Plus, someone who shall go unnamed calls it a "dark cave").  And to nab it for my birthday.  To finally go on my birthday. And 40th!!! Nice.

And it's your first DVC stay at that?    Doubly blessed.  I could stay there every time.

Have fun.


----------



## MaryJ

Lisa,

Have a great time!  I was at VWL for my birthday in November.  It's a great place to celebrate!  Be sure to get a birthday button.  I was able to get one at the VWL bus stop from a CM there.


----------



## blossomz

We're surprising my 18 year old on his birthday in April. (and you know how 18 year olds love being surprised by their mom...at Disney!!)  We're going to Tony's Town Square.  Maybe I'll call them about getting a cake for him at the Lodge.  Hmmm..good idea!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Birthday to all future birthday people! 

Good luck with the job issues Lisa.  
I hope all works out, but I have a feeling (with your great attitude), it will.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Happy Birthday to all future birthday people!



Why thank you very much!  It will be my b-day in 4 days.


----------



## jimmytammy

til we will be headed "home" (ahhhhh).  It feels so good to say that.  We will be going to Savannah 1st for an overnight stay, Lady and Sons Restaurant the next day for lunch, then turn the van towards Fl.  

We will stay at POP for a couple of nights(never stayed there before, had ressies for All Star Sports but found out something about cheerleaders being there same weekend).  Then on to VWL from the 9th til the 15th.  My parents will fly in the 9th and stay til the 12th.  

My dad loves baseball and being Braves fans, I can manage to get him to WDW to see a couple of games.  We are going to the Nationals game, then Cardinals next day.  Looking forward to it all.

But mostly being Home(ahhhhh)


----------



## eliza61

Here's a morning chuckle, more travel related than WL related.

Went to our county clerk yesterday to get passports for Sid & Rizzo the rat since I heard starting 2/4 the fees are increasing.  Got to the office and said "I like 2 applications for passports please"  and the young lady said....
"American"?     Do you get a choice of countries now?  Must have been my ethnic lithuian features...







JT, Have a great trip, say hello to the Bears in the lodge for me and drive safely.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Now that I'm officially a groupie, I wanted to share some sad news with you all. We had to put our cat, Big Kitty, to sleep yesterday. BK had been with us for 15 years and was a great friend. He had been healthy up to about 3 weeks ago but then just stopped eating. At first we thought he just had a bad tooth that needed to be pulled and had setup an appt. with the vet for oral surgery. We tried everything we could to get him to eat without much luck and he started loosing weight. They did the surgery yesterday and the vet called us and said it wasn't the tooth after all but was a large tumor under his tongue and basically there wasn't anything that could be done. To keep him from any further suffering we told them to go ahead and put him down while he was under the anesthesia. I went and got him and we buried him in our back yard.

We are going to miss BK very much. With DW and myself retired and spending a lot of time at home, the house is going to be kind of empty without him. Thanks for listening.


----------



## wildernessDad

WolfpackFan said:


> Now that I'm officially a groupie, I wanted to share some sad news with you all. We had to put our cat, Big Kitty, to sleep yesterday. BK had been with us for 15 years and was a great friend. He had been healthy up to about 3 weeks ago but then just stopped eating. At first we thought he just had a bad tooth that needed to be pulled and had setup an appt. with the vet for oral surgery. We tried everything we could to get him to eat without much luck and he started loosing weight. They did the surgery yesterday and the vet called us and said it wasn't the tooth after all but was a large tumor under his tongue and basically there wasn't anything that could be done. To keep him from any further suffering we told them to go ahead and put him down while he was under the anesthesia. I went and got him and we buried him in our back yard.
> 
> We are going to miss BK very much. With DW and myself retired and spending a lot of time at home, the house is going to be kind of empty without him. Thanks for listening.



Very sorry to hear about the loss of your kitty.  Our pets can become great friends.


----------



## loribell

Wolfpackfan - Sorry to hear about your kitty. 

Wildernessdad - Hope you have a very happy birthday. 

Eliza61 - You gotta wonder where they find some of those employees. 

JimmyTammy - Sounds like a great trip. Have a fabulous time.


----------



## MaryJ

Wolfpackfan...So sorry to hear of your loss.  We had a cat that stopped eating last fall.  Her name was Panda.  We ended up putting her to sleep before we left for VWL because we didn't want to burden my MIL with her care while we were gone.  We still miss her.


----------



## ammo

I thought for my 500th post I'd try to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## wildernessDad

ammo said:


> I thought for my 500th post I'd try to bring a smile to your face.



There he is, the man!  Ranger Stan!  I'm a poet and don't even know it!


----------



## loribell

ammo said:


> I thought for my 500th post I'd try to bring a smile to your face.



I just love to see pics of Ranger Stan. He always has the biggest smile on his face. So refreshing.


----------



## Muushka

Oh WPF, I am so sorry about Big Kitty.  I have had to put down 3 cats in my life and I know how hard it is. I am a huge cat lover.  

If you ever have the desire to adopt another, I volunteered at Cat Angels (over in that industrial area that runs along Old Apex off of Cary Parkway) and got to know several cats that I would take home in a heart beat (but can't due to allergies (already have 1.5) and the fact that I let my cats go outside  ) and that is a huge no-no for cat adoption places.

Again, I am so sorry about BK.  I know that he is not replaceable, but maybe some day there will be room in the WPF household for another feline family member.


----------



## mickeymorse

Sorry to hear about your loss Wolfpack. Our dog Bernie is 12 1/2 and I'm trying to prepare myself for the inevitable. Fortunately he still seems pretty sprite. Just a little guy.

Rob


----------



## mickeymorse

Speaking of pets, I wonder how the Firedog voting is going for Happydinks?


----------



## MiaSRN62

WolfPackFan ~
So sorry to hear of the loss of your kitty.  Unfortunately, I am no stranger to losing pets over the years and I really feel your sadness.   Hope you don't mind that I post this poem that someone once sent to me.  

_Poem For Cats 

And God asked the feline spirit
Are you ready to come home?
Oh, yes, quite so, replied the precious soul
And, as a cat, you know I am most able
To decide anything for myself.

Are you coming then? asked God.
Soon, replied the whiskered angel
But I must come slowly
For my human friends are troubled
For you see, they need me, quite certainly.

But don't they understand? asked God
That you'll never leave them?
That your souls are intertwined. For all eternity?
That nothing is created or destroyed?
It just is....forever and ever and ever.

Eventually they will understand,
Replied the glorious cat
For I will whisper into their hearts
That I am always with them
I just am....forever and ever and ever. 

Author Unknown_


----------



## loribell

Well I finally made my reservations today for our trip this summer. I waited too long and had to waitlist for the first three days. If it doesn't come through I'll book a room someplace we haven't stayed yet. So now we have a studio at VWL for July 16th - 27th and Vero Beach July 28th - August 1.


----------



## blossomz

WolfpackFan said:


> Now that I'm officially a groupie, I wanted to share some sad news with you all. We had to put our cat, Big Kitty, to sleep yesterday. BK had been with us for 15 years and was a great friend. He had been healthy up to about 3 weeks ago but then just stopped eating. At first we thought he just had a bad tooth that needed to be pulled and had setup an appt. with the vet for oral surgery. We tried everything we could to get him to eat without much luck and he started loosing weight. They did the surgery yesterday and the vet called us and said it wasn't the tooth after all but was a large tumor under his tongue and basically there wasn't anything that could be done. To keep him from any further suffering we told them to go ahead and put him down while he was under the anesthesia. I went and got him and we buried him in our back yard.
> 
> We are going to miss BK very much. With DW and myself retired and spending a lot of time at home, the house is going to be kind of empty without him. Thanks for listening.


  I am soo sorry...I have always had cats.  They are my best friends.  I have 3 now.  Our last cat was an only and when she passed away I wanted more than one.  It is so hard.. My thoughts are with you...


----------



## blossomz

loribell said:


> Well I finally made my reservations today for our trip this summer. I waited too long and had to waitlist for the first three days. If it doesn't come through I'll book a room someplace we haven't stayed yet. So now we have a studio at VWL for July 16th - 27th and Vero Beach July 28th - August 1.



Pixie dust in hopes that your waitlist comes through.  We've been lucky twice so far with our waitlists.  Good luck!!  Let us know...


----------



## mickeymorse

loribell said:


> Well I finally made my reservations today for our trip this summer. I waited too long and had to waitlist for the first three days. If it doesn't come through I'll book a room someplace we haven't stayed yet. So now we have a studio at VWL for July 16th - 27th and Vero Beach July 28th - August 1.



A little moosedust  for you and your waitlist Lori. Looks like a fun trip planned.

Rob


----------



## wildernessDad

loribell said:


> Well I finally made my reservations today for our trip this summer. I waited too long and had to waitlist for the first three days. If it doesn't come through I'll book a room someplace we haven't stayed yet. So now we have a studio at VWL for July 16th - 27th and Vero Beach July 28th - August 1.



Hope your wait list comes through!  Have fun at our beloved lodge!


----------



## TheRustyScupper

1) Sorry, but wasn't about to read 180 pages.
2) I love VWL and WL.
3) I own there, I work there.
4) The lobby song list is - Songs and Sources . . . 

"Introduction: The Open Prairie"
"The Open Prairie Again"
"Street in a Frontier Town"
"Prairie Night/Card Game"
Aaron Copland (from the ballet Billy the Kid)

"Buckaroo Holiday"
Aaron Copland (from the ballet Rodeo)

"Walk to the Bunkhouse"
Aaron Copland (from the music of the film Red Pony) 

Selections from Appalachian Spring
Aaron Copland (from the Appalachian Spring concert suite)

Selections from The Heiress Suite
Aaron Copland (from the music of the film The Heiress)

"On The Trail"
Ferde Grofé (from Grand Canyon Suite)

"The Buffalo Hunt"
"Ride to Ft. Hayes"
John Barry (from the film Dances With Wolves)

"The Last of the Mohicans" (Main Title)
"Top of the World"
Trevor Jones/Randy Edelman (from The Last of the Mohicans)

"The Big Country" (Main Title)
Jerome Moross (from the classic film The Big Country)

"How The West Was Won" (Main Title)
Alfred Newman (from film How The West Was Won)

"Silverado" (Main Theme) 
Bruce Broughton (from the film Silverado)

"Wyatt Earp"
"Wagon Chase"
James Newton-Howard (from the 1990s film Wyatt Earp)

"The Magnificent Seven" (Main Theme)
Elmer Bernstein (from the film The Magnificent Seven)

"Duel in the Sun" (Main Theme)
Dimitri Tiomkin (from the classic film Duel in the Sun)

"Field of Dreams"
James Horner (from the film Field of Dreams)

"The Wave"
Randy Edelman (from the film Angels in the Outfield)

"Mountain Dance"
Dave Grusin (from the album Mountain Dance) 

"Sand Creek Memories"
Peter Kater and R. Carlos Nakai (from TV special How The West Was Lost)

"Creation"
Brian Keane (from PBS-TV The Way West)

"Appalachian Morning"
Paul Winter Consort (from the album Earth: Voices of a Planet)

"Dodge City" (theme)
(from the 1930s film Dodge City)

"The Map is Real And On Fire!"
Marc Shaiman (from the film City Slickers II)

"Siyo Tanka"
Tim Crawford and Paul Stavenjord (from the album Guardian Spirits) 

"Earth Day"
Joe Roccisano (from the album The Shape I'm In)​


----------



## dsquarednz

WolfpackFan said:


> Now that I'm officially a groupie, I wanted to share some sad news with you all. We had to put our cat, Big Kitty, to sleep yesterday. BK had been with us for 15 years and was a great friend. He had been healthy up to about 3 weeks ago but then just stopped eating. At first we thought he just had a bad tooth that needed to be pulled and had setup an appt. with the vet for oral surgery. We tried everything we could to get him to eat without much luck and he started loosing weight. They did the surgery yesterday and the vet called us and said it wasn't the tooth after all but was a large tumor under his tongue and basically there wasn't anything that could be done. To keep him from any further suffering we told them to go ahead and put him down while he was under the anesthesia. I went and got him and we buried him in our back yard.
> 
> We are going to miss BK very much. With DW and myself retired and spending a lot of time at home, the house is going to be kind of empty without him. Thanks for listening.




So sorry to hear that.  I had to put my kitty down just before we moved to New Zealand in 2006. He was only 10 years old, but also had a tumor in his jaw/under his tongue (but he still kept eating! So stubborn!)  He was incredibly beautiful and I still miss him well over a year and many miles later. 

If it's any consolation, I had several dreams about him and they made me feel better...maybe you will have dreams about your kitty too? 

Here's a poem I found back then:

Do Not Weep" by Mary E. Frye (1932)

Do not stand at my grave and weep. 
I am not there, I do not sleep. 
I am a thousand winds that blow. 
I am the diamond glints on snow. 
I am the sunlight on ripened grain. 
I am the gentle autumn rain. 
When you awaken in the mornings hush, 
I am the swift uplifting rush of quiet birds in circled flight, 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there, I did not die...


----------



## loribell

Thanks for the pixie dust & moose dust. I would like to have the first 3 days there but if we don't get it we can either stay at the Contemporary, which my son has always wanted to do or maybe actually stay in the lodge itself. There are so many posibilities.


----------



## blossomz

Thanks for the song list Rusty Scupper.  Does that include any of the newer songs that seem to be playing lately?


----------



## loribell

Does anyone know if you can still get the length of stay family plan at the marina? DS is finally 16 and can drive the water mice on Bay Lake by himself.


----------



## ammo

Rusty Scupper -- thanks for the song list.  Can you say what you do there?


----------



## snowbunny

Hey Rusty Scupper, thanks for that list. 
Since you work there, can you get them to do something about Whispering Canyon Cafe? 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1705584
 

Well I am waiting on ROFR for VWL contract so hopefully will be able to join the groupie group soon.


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> Does anyone know if you can still get the length of stay family plan at the marina? DS is finally 16 and can drive the water mice on Bay Lake by himself.



Maybe TheRustyScupper can answer that question!  Sorry, can't help you with that question.



TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Sorry, but wasn't about to read 180 pages.
> 2) I love VWL and WL.
> 3) I own there, I work there.
> 4) The lobby song list is - Songs and Sources . . . snip



No No No, back to the end of the line.  Nobody gets into this group without reading every single post and yes, there will be a test!! 

Just kidding.   Glad to have an official WL employee aboard!  Please feel free to grab yourself a VWL Groupie Moosie!  I'll bet he would look REALLY good on you! (You being an official WL CM and all!)


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Sorry to hear about your loss of your precious kitty Wolfpackfan. 

My kitty is not feeling well and has to have some tests done next week. I'm so scared. She's not even a year old.  I keep praying that she'll be okay.


----------



## WolfpackFan

Good Morning Groupies -

I'm curious - how many groupies also own AKV points? The reason I ask is the two resorts are so very similar in nature. They are both kind of off the beaten path. They both have very unique decor and style. They are both directly attached to a deluxe resort. 

When we first bought our VWL points we did it because we loved it's feeling of being remote from the rest of WDW. You could be sitting in what looks like a Pacific Northwest lodge and it all felt so relaxing. But then jump on a bus or boat and you're right in the midst of WDW. That's why we also bought our AKV points. Plus the fact DW and DD are crazy about animals .

For a while there my favorite resort was BWV because of it's easy access to Epcot, which is my favorite park. But I've gone back now to VWL being my favorite followed closely by AKV. We've stayed at OKW and SSR and while they were nice, I really prefer the DVC resorts that are attached to a resort. I love getting up early and going and getting my coffee and taking an early morning stroll around the resort and then sitting in the lobby just enjoying the atmosphere. 

PS - Thanks to everyone for their sympathies for our lose of our cat. I especially enjoyed the poem. We're still missing BK, but life goes on. We've decided to hold off on getting anymore pets. It just makes it so much easier when we don't have to worry about our pets while we're down at WDW.


----------



## MaryJ

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Sorry, but wasn't about to read 180 pages.
> 2) I love VWL and WL.
> 3) I own there, I work there.
> 4) The lobby song list is - Songs and Sources . . .
> 
> "Introduction: The Open Prairie"
> "The Open Prairie Again"
> "Street in a Frontier Town"
> "Prairie Night/Card Game"
> Aaron Copland (from the ballet Billy the Kid)
> 
> "Buckaroo Holiday"
> Aaron Copland (from the ballet Rodeo)
> 
> "Walk to the Bunkhouse"
> Aaron Copland (from the music of the film Red Pony)
> 
> Selections from Appalachian Spring
> Aaron Copland (from the Appalachian Spring concert suite)
> 
> Selections from The Heiress Suite
> Aaron Copland (from the music of the film The Heiress)
> 
> "On The Trail"
> Ferde Grofé (from Grand Canyon Suite)
> 
> "The Buffalo Hunt"
> "Ride to Ft. Hayes"
> John Barry (from the film Dances With Wolves)
> 
> "The Last of the Mohicans" (Main Title)
> "Top of the World"
> Trevor Jones/Randy Edelman (from The Last of the Mohicans)
> 
> "The Big Country" (Main Title)
> Jerome Moross (from the classic film The Big Country)
> 
> "How The West Was Won" (Main Title)
> Alfred Newman (from film How The West Was Won)
> 
> "Silverado" (Main Theme)
> Bruce Broughton (from the film Silverado)
> 
> "Wyatt Earp"
> "Wagon Chase"
> James Newton-Howard (from the 1990s film Wyatt Earp)
> 
> "The Magnificent Seven" (Main Theme)
> Elmer Bernstein (from the film The Magnificent Seven)
> 
> "Duel in the Sun" (Main Theme)
> Dimitri Tiomkin (from the classic film Duel in the Sun)
> 
> "Field of Dreams"
> James Horner (from the film Field of Dreams)
> 
> "The Wave"
> Randy Edelman (from the film Angels in the Outfield)
> 
> "Mountain Dance"
> Dave Grusin (from the album Mountain Dance)
> 
> "Sand Creek Memories"
> Peter Kater and R. Carlos Nakai (from TV special How The West Was Lost)
> 
> "Creation"
> Brian Keane (from PBS-TV The Way West)
> 
> "Appalachian Morning"
> Paul Winter Consort (from the album Earth: Voices of a Planet)
> 
> "Dodge City" (theme)
> (from the 1930s film Dodge City)
> 
> "The Map is Real And On Fire!"
> Marc Shaiman (from the film City Slickers II)
> 
> "Siyo Tanka"
> Tim Crawford and Paul Stavenjord (from the album Guardian Spirits)
> 
> "Earth Day"
> Joe Roccisano (from the album The Shape I'm In)​


Is this the original list or the newly updated one?
The original list was definitely the best!


----------



## WolfpackFan

MaryJ said:


> Is this the original list or the newly updated one?
> The original list was definitely the best!



Hum, that's interesting. I didn't realize there were two lists. That explains why I've got two different mp3 files and they sound different but both say WL background music.


----------



## Muushka

gabbyrosebud said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss of your precious kitty Wolfpackfan.
> 
> My kitty is not feeling well and has to have some tests done next week. I'm so scared. She's not even a year old.  I keep praying that she'll be okay.



Is that the picture of your kitty in your post?  She is beautiful, so sweet.  
I hope she is going to be well.  
It is hard when kittens (or toddler kitties) are sick. 



WolfpackFan said:


> Good Morning Groupies -
> 
> I'm curious - how many groupies also own AKV points? The reason I ask is the two resorts are so very similar in nature. They are both kind of off the beaten path. They both have very unique decor and style. They are both directly attached to a deluxe resort.
> 
> When we first bought our VWL points we did it because we loved it's feeling of being remote from the rest of WDW. You could be sitting in what looks like a Pacific Northwest lodge and it all felt so relaxing. But then jump on a bus or boat and you're right in the midst of WDW. That's why we also bought our AKV points. Plus the fact DW and DD are crazy about animals .
> 
> For a while there my favorite resort was BWV because of it's easy access to Epcot, which is my favorite park. But I've gone back now to VWL being my favorite followed closely by AKV. We've stayed at OKW and SSR and while they were nice, I really prefer the DVC resorts that are attached to a resort. I love getting up early and going and getting my coffee and taking an early morning stroll around the resort and then sitting in the lobby just enjoying the atmosphere.
> 
> PS - Thanks to everyone for their sympathies for our lose of our cat. I especially enjoyed the poem. We're still missing BK, but life goes on. We've decided to hold off on getting anymore pets. It just makes it so much easier when we don't have to worry about our pets while we're down at WDW.



Morning WPF.

We lived in S FL for 10 years and had it up to here (pointing to mid-forehead) with palm trees and pastels.  So VWL was our dream come true.  We could have bought BWV for about $56 a point (which, using hindsight, I wish we had bought some) but we waited for VWL.

We stayed at AKL a few years ago and enjoyed the resort.  And I can see us staying there for a few days.  But I love to be close to water, and VWL and BCV fill that desire nicely.
But I am so reminded of VWL with the design of AKL and I love the darkness of it.  We don't own points there, but plan on a visit soon, probably in a year when we don't have annual passes.

PS If you ever have the desire to get another cat, you have a neighbor (me!) close by who would be glad to check in on your furry friend while you are visiting the Mouse.  My next door neighbor is so sweet that she gives my cat insulin while we are gone.  How sweet is that?


----------



## blossomz

WolfpackFan said:


> Good Morning Groupies -
> 
> I'm curious - how many groupies also own AKV points? The reason I ask is the two resorts are so very similar in nature. They are both kind of off the beaten path. They both have very unique decor and style. They are both directly attached to a deluxe resort.
> 
> When we first bought our VWL points we did it because we loved it's feeling of being remote from the rest of WDW. You could be sitting in what looks like a Pacific Northwest lodge and it all felt so relaxing. But then jump on a bus or boat and you're right in the midst of WDW. That's why we also bought our AKV points. Plus the fact DW and DD are crazy about animals .
> 
> For a while there my favorite resort was BWV because of it's easy access to Epcot, which is my favorite park. But I've gone back now to VWL being my favorite followed closely by AKV. We've stayed at OKW and SSR and while they were nice, I really prefer the DVC resorts that are attached to a resort. I love getting up early and going and getting my coffee and taking an early morning stroll around the resort and then sitting in the lobby just enjoying the atmosphere.
> 
> PS - Thanks to everyone for their sympathies for our lose of our cat. I especially enjoyed the poem. We're still missing BK, but life goes on. We've decided to hold off on getting anymore pets. It just makes it so much easier when we don't have to worry about our pets while we're down at WDW.



We started out at BCV because we weren't smart enough to buy when VWL was being sold..So for years we always had to call in exactly 7 months out to get into the Lodge!  Then we bought some inventory points from DVC when VWL became available.  Hooray!  Then when AKV went on sale we decided not to be sorry this time around and bought in there.  We are now planning on splitting our trips between the 2 resorts.  Haven't stayed at AKV yet, but will in April for the first time.  Will have to see if it feels as magical as VWL.  I have a feeling it will feel like a close 2nd!  LOL..but fun just the same!  In July we are doing a week at VWL and then 3 days at AKV.  THat sounds about the right way to do it!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Muushka said:


> Is that the picture of your kitty in your post?  She is beautiful, so sweet.
> I hope she is going to be well.
> It is hard when kittens (or toddler kitties) are sick.



Thank you for your warm wishes.  Yes, that is my baby Winnie. We've had her for 7 months now and I can't imagine her not being in our lives. It's amazing how quickly animals pull at your heartstrings. She has an eye infection(we hope) in her left eye and we're treating her with antibiotics. We're going to do a blood test next week to rule out FIV or feline leukemia. Hopefully it's just an eye infection. I'm trying to keep happy thoughts. I love my Winnie!


----------



## Believe!

Hi Everyone!

DH and I just became DVC Members at VWL. We've registered for the 2009 Disney Marathon and were hoping to use our points for the first time that weekend.  How difficult will it be to reserve a studio at VWL?  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!

Have a great day!


----------



## blossomz

Believe! said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> DH and I just became DVC Members at VWL. We've registered for the 2009 Disney Marathon and were hoping to use our points for the first time that weekend.  How difficult will it be to reserve a studio at VWL?  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!
> 
> Have a great day!



Wow!!  Welcome Home!!     As Muushka says...grab a moose ..glad to have you!


----------



## cheer4bison

Welcome home Believe!

Congratulations on your new contract at VWL!  You have joined a mighty fine bunch of groupies.   Good luck with your marathon training.  I hear the Disney races are pretty amazing.  Have you seen the Mike Scopa blog on allearsnet?  He ran the Disney Half-Marathon and talks all about the race and his training.  Thouht you might be interested.


----------



## Muushka

*Welcome Home Believe!* 

When will you be able to book at VWL with your points?  I am hoping another Groupie will come along who has gone that week in Jan to answer your question. I am getting ready to call next week for a 1 BR for the first week of Jan 6th thru 9th.  I hope you can get your reservations!  Again, welcome.  

*PS  I'll bet that VWL Moosie would look great on you!  *


----------



## mickeymorse

Believe! said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> DH and I just became DVC Members at VWL. We've registered for the 2009 Disney Marathon and were hoping to use our points for the first time that weekend.  How difficult will it be to reserve a studio at VWL?  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!
> 
> Have a great day!



Congratulations and  *HOME BELIEVE*


----------



## mickeymorse

snowbunny said:


> Well I am waiting on ROFR for VWL contract so hopefully will be able to join the groupie group soon.



I can't hold a candle to our beloved Muushka, but a love for VWL is all you need to be an official groupie. Grab yourself a moose siggie and join in on the best thread going.
I just cleared ROFR on Jan 10th.

Rob


----------



## Muushka




----------



## wildernessDad

WolfpackFan said:


> Good Morning Groupies -
> 
> I'm curious - how many groupies also own AKV points? The reason I ask is the two resorts are so very similar in nature. They are both kind of off the beaten path. They both have very unique decor and style. They are both directly attached to a deluxe resort.



And they were both designed by Architect Peter Dominic.

We love AKV and became founding members when it was initially offered.  It is somewhat of an interesting story.  In 2005, DW wanted me to get away from work and go on a Disney vacation, something we used to do quite a bit, as I was a Disney nut for a long period of time.  We looked at booking an on-site resort and my wife's first choice was AKL.  After looking at the savannah-view price, she said, "I could go to Africa at those prices."  So we looked at some of the other resorts.  I told her that I had always wanted to stay at WL, and it was less expensive than the AKL savannah view, so we booked it.  Well, we fell in love with WL and decided that we had time to take this 'best kept secret' tour after all.  DVC was selling SSR in 2005 and I told the person driving the van that we wanted VWL.  We were told that was a no go by the van driver.  So we went on the tour and SSR was very nice, don't get me wrong, but it wasn't VWL, what we wanted.  We left for home and told the guide that we'll look for a VWL resale.  He replied, "Oh, we have VWL for sale."  We bought in at VWL with Disney at the 150 level.  Of course, AKL was wife's first choice for that particular vacation.  So guess what!  AKV was being offered as a DVC resort!  It was too good to pass up; we bought in even though we had never stayed there.  We got the extra years, the Grand Villas if we want, Concierge service if we want.  It was a no brainer.  So we added on 150 points at AKV.  We had our first stay there in September and loved it.  I am very temped to add on there.  We still only have the 150 points there.  I'd like to get a couple of other things out of the way here before I decide.  That will take a few years.

Sorry if this is too long as I guess I have some time on my hands.  Our guide has been great.  He will research questions for me and not hit on me to add on.

Anyway WolfpackFan, if you start a AKV groupie thread, then I will join that as well.    But let me also hasten to add that my heart is given to VWL and WL and I do not see that ever changing.


----------



## wildernessDad

Believe! said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> DH and I just became DVC Members at VWL. We've registered for the 2009 Disney Marathon and were hoping to use our points for the first time that weekend.  How difficult will it be to reserve a studio at VWL?  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!
> 
> Have a great day!



Congratulations on becoming VWL DVC Members!  Feel free to grab a groupie pic to use in you signature if you wish!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> And they were both designed by Architect Peter Dominic.
> 
> Anyway WolfpackFan, if you start a AKV groupie thread, then I will join that as well.    But let me also hasten to add that my heart is given to VWL and WL and I do not see that ever changing.



Here here!!!  I couldn't agree more about VWL and being a fellow AKV founder!  I think we have great taste in resorts!  Well said!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Believe! said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> DH and I just became DVC Members at VWL. We've registered for the 2009 Disney Marathon and were hoping to use our points for the first time that weekend.  How difficult will it be to reserve a studio at VWL?  Any thoughts or suggestions would be great!
> 
> Have a great day!



Welcome Believe!
Since you are athletic, you'll love the paths between VWL and FW to get in your morning runs!  Just so peaceful and beautiful.  
Good luck with your upcoming reservation and marathon.

Deb


----------



## MaryJ

TheRustyScupper said:


> 1) Sorry, but wasn't about to read 180 pages.
> 2) I love VWL and WL.
> 3) I own there, I work there.
> 4) The lobby song list is - Songs and Sources . . .
> 
> "Introduction: The Open Prairie"
> "The Open Prairie Again"
> "Street in a Frontier Town"
> "Prairie Night/Card Game"
> Aaron Copland (from the ballet Billy the Kid)
> 
> "Buckaroo Holiday"
> Aaron Copland (from the ballet Rodeo)
> 
> "Walk to the Bunkhouse"
> Aaron Copland (from the music of the film Red Pony)
> 
> Selections from Appalachian Spring
> Aaron Copland (from the Appalachian Spring concert suite)
> 
> Selections from The Heiress Suite
> Aaron Copland (from the music of the film The Heiress)
> 
> "On The Trail"
> Ferde Grofé (from Grand Canyon Suite)
> 
> "The Buffalo Hunt"
> "Ride to Ft. Hayes"
> John Barry (from the film Dances With Wolves)
> 
> "The Last of the Mohicans" (Main Title)
> "Top of the World"
> Trevor Jones/Randy Edelman (from The Last of the Mohicans)
> 
> "The Big Country" (Main Title)
> Jerome Moross (from the classic film The Big Country)
> 
> "How The West Was Won" (Main Title)
> Alfred Newman (from film How The West Was Won)
> 
> "Silverado" (Main Theme)
> Bruce Broughton (from the film Silverado)
> 
> "Wyatt Earp"
> "Wagon Chase"
> James Newton-Howard (from the 1990s film Wyatt Earp)
> 
> "The Magnificent Seven" (Main Theme)
> Elmer Bernstein (from the film The Magnificent Seven)
> 
> "Duel in the Sun" (Main Theme)
> Dimitri Tiomkin (from the classic film Duel in the Sun)
> 
> "Field of Dreams"
> James Horner (from the film Field of Dreams)
> 
> "The Wave"
> Randy Edelman (from the film Angels in the Outfield)
> 
> "Mountain Dance"
> Dave Grusin (from the album Mountain Dance)
> 
> "Sand Creek Memories"
> Peter Kater and R. Carlos Nakai (from TV special How The West Was Lost)
> 
> "Creation"
> Brian Keane (from PBS-TV The Way West)
> 
> "Appalachian Morning"
> Paul Winter Consort (from the album Earth: Voices of a Planet)
> 
> "Dodge City" (theme)
> (from the 1930s film Dodge City)
> 
> "The Map is Real And On Fire!"
> Marc Shaiman (from the film City Slickers II)
> 
> "Siyo Tanka"
> Tim Crawford and Paul Stavenjord (from the album Guardian Spirits)
> 
> "Earth Day"
> Joe Roccisano (from the album The Shape I'm In)​


I just came across the list that I picked up at the WL Mercantile of the songs that were being played in 2002.  The songs on that list that are not included in the above list are:

"Land with Wonder" (no composer given)

"The Wild Ride" (Aaron Copland)

"Prairie Nights" (from the album "Have a Little Faith" by Bill Frisell)

"Grand Panorama" (from the "Grand Canyon Suite" by Ferde Grofe)

The selection "Mountain Dance" included in the list by Rusty Scupper was not on my list.


----------



## eliza61

Just read this on the resorts forums.  They're breaking up long Threads.  Are we doomed?  When we get to 250 pages the thread will be closed.  Say it ain't so Joe. (who was Joe, by the way  )

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710001


This is suppose to be my happy place.  They'll never take me alive, moose dust, I need moose dust.
Happy Monday All


----------



## wildernessDad

Ahh! They can't close our thread! Nooooo!


----------



## MiaSRN62

WildernessDad !


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Just read this on the resorts forums.  They're breaking up long Threads.  Are we doomed?  When we get to 250 pages the thread will be closed.  Say it ain't so Joe. (who was Joe, by the way  )
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1710001
> 
> 
> This is suppose to be my happy place.  They'll never take me alive, moose dust, I need moose dust.
> Happy Monday All


*  Happy place   Happy place   Happy place   *

Where is our founder????????


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Kristen, I hope Winnie is feeling better today and it is just an eye infection and not FIV/Fel Leuk.*





*Believe !*



*HOME !*


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> WildernessDad !



Gorsh, thanks!

Moose dust to eliza61 and all of our fellow mooseheads.  Let us hope that they do not close this beloved thread!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Kristen, I hope Winnie is feeling better today and it is just an eye infection and not FIV/Fel Leuk.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Believe !*
> 
> 
> 
> *HOME !*



Thank you so much! Her eye seems to be getting better with the antibiotics. I hope this is a good sign. We just love her so much!  

Your well wishes have brightened my day. This thread is full of such wonderful and helpful people. I hope they don't close it. I have many more questions to be asked!


----------



## MLK-RI

Pete spoke about this issue on a recent pod cast. The way I understand it, the longer threads use up a lot of server bandwidth and database capacity. What this means to us is that the boards become slower while the system must compile huge threads. 

In an effort to keep the boards moving quickly and avoid becoming bogged down, they are going to break threads up and cap them. This doesn't mean we will be "closed down" per se just that we'll need to have "The VWL Groupies & Trivia Thread 2". A continuation of our little gathering place, that will help keep the over all system running more smoothly. 

Perhaps the first post in the continuation thread will have a link to this thread for those who wish to "catch up" of reference an item in here.

This is how I understand it. So the thread and our conversation can continue just in a version 2 form.

Long live the Moose!


----------



## MiaSRN62

The way you just explained it MLK-RI, makes it sound not nearly as bad.  Having the link on the first page of part 2 of the thread will be helpful.  


Loribell....
I don't think anyone got back to you on your question about the family rental plan.  I stayed at the WL this past Aug, and I just read through the newsletter that you get upon check-in and there was no mention of it.  Not sure if this mean they don't have it, or it just wasn't mentioned in the newsletter.  Sorry I can't help there. 

As for the question on which VWL Groupies have AKV points ........well.....we are thinking on that one.   Actually all our points are at OKW.  We do love that resort, but besides, BWV and OKW were the only DVC resorts that existed when we became Members.   We preferred OKW over BWV and still do.  We love the peaceful ambience and neighborhood feel of OKW over the more bustling BWV.   We feel like of all our stays in wdw, when we stay at OKW, it feels like our disney "house".   I guess because it's not attached to a big bustling hotel and lobby ?   It's just more relaxing at OKW for us-----and this is a big reason we love the WL/VWL too.   Ambience and atmosphere speak volumes to us.  We like to relax on our vacations.  
So, I thought it was a shoe-in that we would buy our add-on at VWL.  But, when AKV were announced, this sparked an interest in my dh.  We toured the model at SSR and Dh said he'd like to stay here to get a real "feel" for it before deciding where to add-on.  So, we have 3 nights planned in Aug in a 1 bedroom.   DH and I do like the fact that 5 can sleep in a one bedroom and it also has 2 bathrooms.  Also, the extra years will play a factor.  
But I also love the water as others have mentioned.  Some of our best stays at OKW were when our balcony overlooked the Sassagoula River and we could watch the boats and wildlife on the water (kids love the otters).  OKW has lots of ponds and waterways too.   Lack of the water element at AKV does concern me a bit.  So we will see once we've had our first actual stay there.  Points at BWV, BCV or SSR don't interest us as much though we enjoy staying at these resorts from time to time just for something different.  They are just not our favs.


----------



## mickeymorse

First off I want to wish WD a HAPPY BIRTHDAY.

As for the thread, I like MLK RIs idea of linking the original with a new one. Can't keep a good moose down


----------



## loribell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILDERNESS DAD!​

I thought this cake looked yummy! 



Maria thanks for the info. I think I will call the marina and check then I can let everyone know for sure. 

Gotta keep the thread going. Part duex will soon be on it's way!


----------



## wildernessDad

I wonder what's going to happen to the WL thread over in the resorts section?


----------



## lisaviolet

Happy, oh so happy, Birthday WildernessDad!!!!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!! 

Just wondering if any of you have slept in the studio pull out couch? What size is it and is it comfortable? I'm also planning on bringing a twin size blow up bed for my DD in case we need more room. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks to all the birthday well wishers.  They're telling me that I am a young looking 57.  It makes me feel better.


----------



## blossomz

And a Happy Birthday from me too WildernessDad! and well wishes to the kitty GabbyRose


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happy birthday Wilderness Dad!

Mia, I added on at AKV and the reason I felt "unsettled" staying there this past fall was the reason you mentioned.  No river or lake.  A cool, fun lodge, but the water element is definitely missing (for me, anyway). 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

gabbyrosebud said:


> Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!
> 
> Just wondering if any of you have slept in the studio pull out couch? What size is it and is it comfortable? I'm also planning on bringing a twin size blow up bed for my DD in case we need more room. Thanks so much for your help.



Oooh.  Good question about the sofa bed.  I want to say full size.  We have only had company use it 2 nights.  They did not give us dirty looks in the AM, so I assume it was OK.

I hope that kitty continues to improve.  I love cats. 



wildernessDad said:


> Thanks to all the birthday well wishers.  They're telling me that I am a young looking 57.  It makes me feel better.


*
Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!*  
I'm just a few years behind you.


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Happy birthday Wilderness Dad!
> 
> Mia, I added on at AKV and the reason I felt "unsettled" staying there this past fall was the reason you mentioned.  No river or lake.  A cool, fun lodge, but the water element is definitely missing (for me, anyway).
> 
> Deb



Interesting.  I said the same thing too, about wanting water nearby.  I thought I was the only one.


----------



## MiaSRN62

I'm pretty sure the fold out sofa is a double size.   And it was "ok" comfy wise.  My dd slept on it, but I tried it out.  I definitely prefer a real bed, but it's not bad for a couple of nights.  Don't think I'd prefer to sleep on it if I were staying a week or anything.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> *
> Happy Birthday WildernessDad!!!*
> I'm just a few years behind you.



Well THAT makes me feel somewhat better.


----------



## WolfpackFan

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks to all the birthday well wishers.  They're telling me that I am a young looking 57.  It makes me feel better.



Hey Dad - We're the very same age. But nobody tells me I'm young looking. But I do get all kinds of bald jokes thrown my way.


----------



## DVC Mike

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks to all the birthday well wishers. They're telling me that I am a young looking 57. It makes me feel better.


 
I'll be 51 next month, so I'm not too far behind you either!


----------



## lisaviolet

Hey,

I just want to verify my head is working properly.  I have a VWL reservation checking in on March 9.  If I need to cancel and not go into a holding account situation what is the last day to call?  

Is it Thursday?  The last day?  I really just want some double checkers because I don't want to screw up.  I am going right to the end, in a stubborn way,  in case we hear some news regarding position being more permanent this week.  We could go either way but it is more responsible not to go if we don't hear about an extension.  

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## loribell

lisaviolet said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just want to verify my head is working properly.  I have a VWL reservation checking in on March 9.  If I need to cancel and not go into a holding account situation what is the last day to call?
> 
> Is it Thursday?  The last day?  I really just want some double checkers because I don't want to screw up.  I am going right to the end, in a stubborn way,  in case we hear some news regarding position being more permanent this week.  We could go either way but it is more responsible not to go if we don't hear about an extension.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lisa



I would say Thursday but I am no expert. I bet if you call MS they could tell you for sure. Good luck. I hope a last minute extension comes through for you.


----------



## lisaviolet

loribell said:


> I would say Thursday but I am no expert. I bet if you call MS they could tell you for sure. Good luck. I hope a last minute extension comes through for you.



Thanks Lori.  I'm being a brat by not phoning MS.  I guess I'm playing mind games thinking that it's too close to reality to phone them.   Silly bratty me!


----------



## wildernessDad

lisaviolet said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just want to verify my head is working properly.  I have a VWL reservation checking in on March 9.  If I need to cancel and not go into a holding account situation what is the last day to call?
> 
> Is it Thursday?  The last day?  I really just want some double checkers because I don't want to screw up.  I am going right to the end, in a stubborn way,  in case we hear some news regarding position being more permanent this week.  We could go either way but it is more responsible not to go if we don't hear about an extension.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lisa



On or before February 7, which is 31 days from your arrive date.  If you cancel 30 days to 1 day before your vacation starts, your points will go into the holding account.

Check out this webpage which allows one to add or subtract days from a date.

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html


----------



## blossomz

Boy!  I am glad I'm in good company with my fellow 50 year old plus-ers!  I turned 51 in January!


----------



## lisaviolet

Okay.  Thanks.  I knew I had it correct but certainly didn't want to trust an anxious mind.  Thanks everyone.

Lisa


----------



## loribell

You can do that in Excel too. That is how I figure my adr dates. I just forgot about it until now.


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> Boy!  I am glad I'm in good company with my fellow 50 year old plus-ers!  I turned 51 in January!



My husband is amazed at my web name.  I wonder, too, why I would want to advertise that I was born in 1955?  Those commercials got to me, I guess!
I feel right at home with the rest of you boomers!

Deb


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Oh boy this is turning into the Geritol thread. Just kiding Yes, you might have to put on your glasses to see that. 

Do we have any sub 40's out there???????


----------



## Muushka

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh boy this is turning into the Geritol thread. Just kiding Yes, you might have to put on your glasses to see that.
> 
> Do we have any sub 40's out there???????



Shouldn't you be getting ready for school?


----------



## Degli

Going to visit the moose in 5 days.....can't wait. Was listening to some of the lodge music on I tunes yesterday. I'm jonesin.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Shouldn't you be getting ready for school?


    Too funny Muushka !

Degli !  So lucky !  Have a wonderful time.   Take lots of pics to share with us Lodge-deprived groupies....we can then live vicariously through you


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Muushka said:


> Shouldn't you be getting ready for school?



I have Mr. MOM duty today.


----------



## Degli

MiaSRN62 said:


> Too funny Muushka !
> 
> Degli !  So lucky !  Have a wonderful time.   Take lots of pics to share with us Lodge-deprived groupies....we can then live vicariously through you



Maria,
Any trips planned lately? Thanks for sending the last round of pix. I'll post some when I get back.


----------



## mickeymorse

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh boy this is turning into the Geritol thread. Just kiding Yes, you might have to put on your glasses to see that.
> 
> Do we have any sub 40's out there???????



Not a sub 40 but a youngish 43. As the saying goes, I might have to grow old but I don't have to grow up


----------



## mickeymorse

Degli said:


> Going to visit the moose in 5 days.....can't wait. Was listening to some of the lodge music on I tunes yesterday. I'm jonesin.



Have a wonderful time and want to hear all about it with pics when you return.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria,
> Any trips planned lately? Thanks for sending the last round of pix. I'll post some when I get back.


Yes...but sadly, not at the Lodge. 
Our next trip will be August.  It'll be a 2 week trip split between our offsite timeshare, Vistana, a 1 bedroom at AKV and Vero Beach.   During the VB portion of the trip, we'll be moving our daughter into her dorm for her freshman year of college.   It's going to be a bittersweet trip.   I can guarantee I'll be crying on the plane ride home.


----------



## mickeymorse

Just heard that we should be receiving our contract today for final signatures. Just have to send back with the money now. Almost there!


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> Just heard that we should be receiving our contract today for final signatures. Just have to send back with the money now. Almost there!



Alright!  Congratulations!  I hope that all continues to go smoothly from here on.


----------



## loribell

mickeymorse said:


> Not a sub 40 but a youngish 43. As the saying goes, I might have to grow old but I don't have to grow up



Ditto!


----------



## lisaviolet

DISNEY FIX said:


> Do we have any sub 40's out there???????



I'm simply a bull's eye.  Hit right on, perfectly, right at VWL.  40!  40!  40!


----------



## ransom

39, here.  (Until Thanksgiving Day...)

Am I the youngest person on this thread?  

I'm the youngest at work, as strange as that seems to me.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Nope. 38


----------



## ransom

DISNEY FIX said:


> Nope. 38



Yay, I'm not the baby!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

I am one of seven and the baby there too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Just heard that we should be receiving our contract today for final signatures. Just have to send back with the money now. Almost there!


Yeah Mickeymorse !  That's awesome......you'll be "official" soon !
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




My dh and I are in the "40's" club too.......he's 43....I'm 45.  But we're 30 at heart if that counts !


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Just heard that we should be receiving our contract today for final signatures. Just have to send back with the money now. Almost there!



*Hot Diggity-Dog!!!  An almost 'official' Groupie!!*


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> My husband is amazed at my web name.  I wonder, too, why I would want to advertise that I was born in 1955?  Those commercials got to me, I guess!
> I feel right at home with the rest of you boomers!
> 
> Deb



And we are proud boomers right?!  Clearly we are in great company!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Am I going to be facing some kind of age discrimination around here now?
Or am I going to have to go watch Easy Rider or something?


----------



## wildernessDad

DISNEY FIX said:


> Am I going to be facing some kind of age discrimination around here now?
> Or am I going to have to go watch Easy Rider or something?



Before you proceed in this thread, you must watch Alfred Hitchcock movies, discuss Audrey Hepburn and lament that all of the current day music sounds the same.


----------



## dsquarednz

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh boy this is turning into the Geritol thread. Just kiding Yes, you might have to put on your glasses to see that.
> 
> Do we have any sub 40's out there???????



Yep!  Hubby and I both turn 35 this year.


----------



## WDWJWEB1

We will be back at the VWL from Dec-27 thru Jan-3-09 this year we're doing new years ...
 yaaaaaaaaaa... we'll need a group hug after these crowds. 
but we'll have fun


----------



## Malibelle

Hi there, just reading up on WLV, we are staying there in March, can't wait.  I think we are going to love it even though we are SSR DVC owners( we haven't even stayed there yet).  I am 34 and my DH is 36.


----------



## blossomz

Malibelle
You absolutely will!  Welcome to our little home at the Dis.  Feel free to become a member and create your signature with our moose.  (we're a proud bunch).  

Your wedding photo is great!!  How fun was that?!


----------



## Muushka

WDWJWEB1 said:


> We will be back at the VWL from Dec-27 thru Jan-3-09 this year we're doing new years ...
> yaaaaaaaaaa... we'll need a group hug after these crowds.
> but we'll have fun



Hope it's great!  And yes, you will need a Groupie hug after those crowds!



Malibelle said:


> Hi there, just reading up on WLV, we are staying there in March, can't wait.  I think we are going to love it even though we are SSR DVC owners( we haven't even stayed there yet).  I am 34 and my DH is 36.



I hope you love it as much as we all do  .


----------



## cheer4bison

Congratulations MickeyMorse!   One step closer to official VWL bliss.

As for age, I am 39.  I felt compelled to say that because a week from now I will be the big 4-0!  So I better say "I am 39" a lot over the next few days!

An even better number is 30 because that is the number of days until I hear "welcome home" at our beloved lodge.  

Jill


----------



## DISNEY FIX

wildernessDad said:


> Before you proceed in this thread, you must watch Alfred Hitchcock movies, discuss Audrey Hepburn and lament that all of the current day music sounds the same.



My favorite actor is Carey Grant, if that helps.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

DISNEY FIX said:


> My favorite actor is Carey Grant, if that helps.



Cary Grant was the most handsome man ever.  One of my favorite movies of all time is "HouseBoat" with him and Sophia Loren. What a couple they made!!! Any Audrey Hepburn movie is tops with me, especially "Sabrina". It was so romantic! 
I'm also not a fan of today's music, but give me a little Prince and I'm good to go.  Just because everyone is sharing, I'm 38 years old.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Wanted to share this cool moose video/news story (hope Rocky doesn't have that disease they mentioned though !) :
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/02/06/harsha.vt.friendly.moose.wcax


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wanted to share this cool moose video/news story (hope Rocky doesn't have that disease they mentioned though !) :
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/02/06/harsha.vt.friendly.moose.wcax



Awwwwl  I loved that video.  And I want to see him!  And I also hope he is just friendly and not sick.



cheer4bison said:


> Congratulations MickeyMorse!   One step closer to official VWL bliss.
> 
> As for age, I am 39.  I felt compelled to say that because a week from now I will be the big 4-0!  So I better say "I am 39" a lot over the next few days!
> 
> An even better number is 30 because that is the number of days until I hear "welcome home" at our beloved lodge.
> 
> Jill



Pre-Happy Birthday!  Ahhhh, I remember the big 4-0


----------



## wildernessDad

DISNEY FIX said:


> My favorite actor is Carey Grant, if that helps.



I know of a Cary Grant.


----------



## MaryJ

cheer4bison said:


> Congratulations MickeyMorse!   One step closer to official VWL bliss.
> 
> As for age, I am 39.  I felt compelled to say that because a week from now I will be the big 4-0!  So I better say "I am 39" a lot over the next few days!
> 
> An even better number is 30 because that is the number of days until I hear "welcome home" at our beloved lodge.
> 
> Jill



Jill,

On every birthday after I hit the  big 4-0, I started counting backwards.  Therefore on my next birthday I was 39, then 38, etc.  Now I'm 29!  I figure that by the time I get to 0 I'll be ready to start my second childhood!


----------



## wildernessDad

MaryJ said:


> Jill,
> 
> On every birthday after I hit the  big 4-0, I started counting backwards.  Therefore on my next birthday I was 39, then 38, etc.  Now I'm 29!  I figure that by the time I get to 0 I'll be ready to start my second childhood!



In that case, I'm 23!


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wanted to share this cool moose video/news story (hope Rocky doesn't have that disease they mentioned though !) :
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/02/06/harsha.vt.friendly.moose.wcax



Ah, thanks for sharing Mia.  Wouldn't it be fun to have Rocky greet us at VWL?
I hope he's just a personable moose and not sick.
Seeing him walk down the road reminds me of my all time favorite show, Northern Exposure.  I just loved seeing that moose casually strolling through the town.

Mary J-love your birthday count logic.  I'm 29 now, according to your system! 

Deb


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Wanted to share this cool moose video/news story (hope Rocky doesn't have that disease they mentioned though !) :
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/us/2008/02/06/harsha.vt.friendly.moose.wcax



OMG!!  I love that moose!!  We need to go see him...maybe bring him a little something from "home"!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Well,

I've made a decision my fellow groupies.  I'm keeping the reservation and I will deal with the holding account, through cancellation,  if need be.  It's keeping spirits up just having it there even if we need to cancel.  

We usually have such a sunny winter.  It's been so incredibly gloomy.  I think it's adding to everything.  

Thanks for all the good wishes.   I appreciate it.  And of course I daydream about VWL all the time.  Yeah for the beautiful VWL and WL!

Lisa


----------



## keliblue

MaryJ said:


> Jill,
> 
> On every birthday after I hit the big 4-0, I started counting backwards. Therefore on my next birthday I was 39, then 38, etc. Now I'm 29! I figure that by the time I get to 0 I'll be ready to start my second childhood!


 

My dear DH likes to tell everyone that he is sleeping with 2 x 21 year olds


----------



## lisaviolet

keliblue said:


> My dear DH likes to tell everyone that he is sleeping with 2 x 21 year olds



   .  Totally made my day.  He's a keeper, eh?   

That's right on line with a quote I read by a guy who said, "the Olsen twins are like two little pocket sized Cameron Diaz.  I felt bad for laughing but laughed all the same.


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> Well,
> 
> I've made a decision my fellow groupies.  I'm keeping the reservation and I will deal with the holding account, through cancellation,  if need be.  It's keeping spirits up just having it there even if we need to cancel.
> 
> We usually have such a sunny winter.  It's been so incredibly gloomy.  I think it's adding to everything.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.   I appreciate it.  And of course I daydream about VWL all the time.  Yeah for the beautiful VWL and WL!
> 
> Lisa



The Moose heard that you were down with the gloomy winter and wanted to show you something:





He is so cute.  And THRILLED that you are keeping that VWL reservation.


----------



## dsquarednz

It's official!!!

Just heard from my friend today, and she confirmed our Studio reservation on her points at the VWL for Aug 31 to Sept 7th (and then a one bedroom at the BCV 'til the 12th)

***SQUEE!!!***       

We have the flights to LA from here...now we just need from LA to Orlando and we'll be all set!!


----------



## wildernessDad

dsquarednz said:


> It's official!!!
> 
> Just heard from my friend today, and she confirmed our Studio reservation on her points at the VWL for Aug 31 to Sept 7th (and then a one bedroom at the BCV 'til the 12th)
> 
> ***SQUEE!!!***
> 
> We have the flights to LA from here...now we just need from LA to Orlando and we'll be all set!!



Have a great trip!


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> It's official!!!
> 
> Just heard from my friend today, and she confirmed our Studio reservation on her points at the VWL for Aug 31 to Sept 7th (and then a one bedroom at the BCV 'til the 12th)
> 
> ***SQUEE!!!***
> 
> We have the flights to LA from here...now we just need from LA to Orlando and we'll be all set!!


----------



## keliblue

dsquarednz said:


> It's official!!!
> 
> Just heard from my friend today, and she confirmed our Studio reservation on her points at the VWL for Aug 31 to Sept 7th (and then a one bedroom at the BCV 'til the 12th)
> 
> ***SQUEE!!!***
> 
> We have the flights to LA from here...now we just need from LA to Orlando and we'll be all set!!


 
YAHOOOOOOOOO...    L.A to Orlando.. piece of cake, Southwest is cheap    Have a wonderful trip


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hi VWL Groupies! After lurking here and on other DVC threads for a long time, all the while gathering valuable information, my family and I finally decided the time was right for us to buy into DVC  .
We just passed ROFR on a VWL contract and are anxiously awaiting the the papers from Disney. I hope to be pestering the experts on here soon with many newbie questions.


----------



## mickeymorse

lisaviolet said:


> Well,
> 
> I've made a decision my fellow groupies.  I'm keeping the reservation and I will deal with the holding account, through cancellation,  if need be.  It's keeping spirits up just having it there even if we need to cancel.
> 
> We usually have such a sunny winter.  It's been so incredibly gloomy.  I think it's adding to everything.
> 
> Thanks for all the good wishes.   I appreciate it.  And of course I daydream about VWL all the time.  Yeah for the beautiful VWL and WL!
> 
> Lisa



Lets hope that everything goes well and there is no need to cancel. 

I thought that *Grey* was the official colour of winter.


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi VWL Groupies! After lurking here and on other DVC threads for a long time, all the while gathering valuable information, my family and I finally decided the time was right for us to buy into DVC  .
> We just passed ROFR on a VWL contract and are anxiously awaiting the the papers from Disney. I hope to be pestering the experts on here soon with many newbie questions.



Congratulations on passing ROFR  We just received our papers and should be officially closed soon.

Let me welcome you into our thread. Feel free to grab yourself a moose siggie and join in the fun.

Rob


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> The Moose heard that you were down with the gloomy winter and wanted to show you something:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is so cute.  And THRILLED that you are keeping that VWL reservation.



You are the sweetest woman Muushka.   The sweetest!  Thank you so much.  Crossing my fingers, of course.  It's a one bedroom too and I've only stayed in a VWL studio.


----------



## lisaviolet

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi VWL Groupies! After lurking here and on other DVC threads for a long time, all the while gathering valuable information, my family and I finally decided the time was right for us to buy into DVC  .
> We just passed ROFR on a VWL contract and are anxiously awaiting the the papers from Disney. I hope to be pestering the experts on here soon with many newbie questions.



Why yippee!    That's so great.  Enjoy!  I hope to join all of you VWL owners one day.  But regardless I am thankful to be a groupie.


----------



## lisaviolet

mickeymorse said:


> I thought that *Grey* was the official colour of winter.



Thanks mickeymorse.  I'm a little tired of the gloom.  The sun was out today here though.  Thank goodness.  I really don't mind winter, unlike most Canadians, eh?  , but where the heck did the sun go in the last two months?  

Since you're really more of a southerner than me   how's it going in that part of the province?


----------



## lisaviolet

dsquarednz said:


> It's official!!!
> 
> Just heard from my friend today, and she confirmed our Studio reservation on her points at the VWL for Aug 31 to Sept 7th (and then a one bedroom at the BCV 'til the 12th)
> 
> ***SQUEE!!!***
> 
> We have the flights to LA from here...now we just need from LA to Orlando and we'll be all set!!



Yeah!  Have a wonderful time.  Nice to be at BCV with SAB during that time of year.  I am allowed to say that on this thread, aren't I?


----------



## mickeymorse

lisaviolet said:


> Thanks mickeymorse.  I'm a little tired of the gloom.  The sun was out today here though.  Thank goodness.  I really don't mind winter, unlike most Canadians, eh?  , but where the heck did the sun go in the last two months?
> 
> Since you're really more of a southerner than me   how's it going in that part of the province?



Down here in the banana belt its been a lovely touch of grey as well. Today was supposed to have been partly sunny I do remember what the sun looked like. Its been as gloomy as the Maple Leaf playoff hopes.


----------



## blossomz

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi VWL Groupies! After lurking here and on other DVC threads for a long time, all the while gathering valuable information, my family and I finally decided the time was right for us to buy into DVC  .
> We just passed ROFR on a VWL contract and are anxiously awaiting the the papers from Disney. I hope to be pestering the experts on here soon with many newbie questions.



Congrats and welcome home!!  We love new groupies around here!


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> Yeah!  Have a wonderful time.  Nice to be at BCV with SAB during that time of year.  I am allowed to say that on this thread, aren't I?



I hope that it's allowed!  We are grabbing a studio there for a few nights while we have our family reunion.  That was my cousin's first choice of resorts, so we are giving him a few nights there.  I love the BCV location.  Not as much as VWL though! 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Hi VWL Groupies! After lurking here and on other DVC threads for a long time, all the while gathering valuable information, my family and I finally decided the time was right for us to buy into DVC  .
> We just passed ROFR on a VWL contract and are anxiously awaiting the the papers from Disney. I hope to be pestering the experts on here soon with many newbie questions.



*Well Hot-Diggity-Dog!  We got us another Groupie!!! 
Soon-to-Welcomed-Home!!!*


----------



## dsquarednz

lisaviolet said:


> Yeah!  Have a wonderful time.  Nice to be at BCV with SAB during that time of year.  I am allowed to say that on this thread, aren't I?





I hope so!  We are excited to see both resorts.  I've never been at the BCV because we'd never be able afford it otherwise!  Our hearts   belong to the VWL, but will be cool to be in a 'seaside resort' for a week too.  We miss certain parts of the US, so we get to experience a variety during vacation without traveling all over the country!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Thanks for all the "Welcome Home" good wishes! It took awhile but I figured out the pictures in the signatures 

Don't mean to get OT on my 2nd post on the groupie thread but dsquarednz are you a softball fan? I coach several players from the New Zealand Black Sox during our summer season. Actually I was just in Disney last month at a tournament in the Wide World of Sports complex with a few of them...sorta back on topic..lol


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Good Morning VWL Groupies! I have another question if you don't mind.  We have a studio booked and I just want to make sure of my room request. I keep hearing about dedicated studios vs. lock off. Is one better to request than the other? Is the room set up different? If I asked this before I apologize because I'm easily confused.  Thanks!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Degli* : have fun on your fast-approaching trip to the Lodge !    

*Malibelle* : I am sure you will have a fantastic time at the Lodge this March.  Will this be your 1st stay there ?   Also, you wedding photos were awesome.  I looked at them all.  Your gown was beautiful.......those Tink bridesmaid jackets were too cute......that video of your grandmom and your cousins was so cute (but I think it was SHE who was entertaining THEM !  She can really cut some dance moves !).   Had to do a shout-out for the Cape May, NJ pics.  Just love it there !  Congrats again !  

*dsquarednz* : Congrats on the ressie confirmation at VWL and BCV.  I'm sure it will be an awesome trip for you all !!!  

*DisneyNutzy* : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 HOME !  

*Lisa*...here's sending "mooseful" wishes that you won't have to cancel that trip !!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hey, Muushka!

First of all I'd like to thank you for being an amazing VWL groupie and keeping this thread active and interesting!

I am curious to know when you all bought DVC and the process you went through to gravitate towards VWL as your selection.

Have a great Friday!


----------



## wildernessDad

Hey, keliblue!  They still have your old dates for your December stay in the December Holiday thread!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> Hey, Muushka!
> 
> First of all I'd like to thank you for being an amazing VWL groupie and keeping this thread active and interesting!
> 
> I am curious to know when you all bought DVC and the process you went through to gravitate towards VWL as your selection.
> 
> Have a great Friday!



We were not smart enough to buy when VWL was first selling.  So we ended up purchasing BCV.  We stayed there once...but we missed our lodge!  So every year after that we called right at 7 months out to get in the lodge.  Then we heard from our guide that there were points available for VWL and purchased!  (was going to sell BCV, but got greedy!) and then when AKV came along we decided it was best to buy from the get go rather than do what we did when VWL was selling!  So that's our story!


----------



## wildernessDad

gabbyrosebud said:


> Good Morning VWL Groupies! I have another question if you don't mind.  We have a studio booked and I just want to make sure of my room request. I keep hearing about dedicated studios vs. lock off. Is one better to request than the other? Is the room set up different? If I asked this before I apologize because I'm easily confused.  Thanks!



Hey, gabbyrosebud!  Check out the following link!  It might help you with your room request.  Hope all goes well!

http://members.aol.com/InstImpres/wildernessmap.pdf



blossomz said:


> We were not smart enough to buy when VWL was first selling.  So we ended up purchasing BCV.  We stayed there once...but we missed our lodge!  So every year after that we called right at 7 months out to get in the lodge.  Then we heard from our guide that there were points available for VWL and purchased!  (was going to sell BCV, but got greedy!) and then when AKV came along we decided it was best to buy from the get go rather than do what we did when VWL was selling!  So that's our story!



I am glad that you got what you wanted!  Even if it was in a round-about way!  Of course, more points is good, right?


----------



## blossomz

I always say you can never have too many points!!


----------



## keliblue

wildernessDad said:


> Hey, Muushka!
> 
> First of all I'd like to thank you for being an amazing VWL groupie and keeping this thread active and interesting!
> 
> I am curious to know when you all bought DVC and the process you went through to gravitate towards VWL as your selection.
> 
> Have a great Friday!


 
We bought re-sale 2 years ago  Being from California and empty nesters, we couldn't justify 160 pts at a resort that just didn't float our boat (cough..SSR) so we purchase 100 pts at VWL which happened to be where we Disneymooned oooooooo so many years ago   Now we are about to add on   1 trip every other year has now turned into 2 trips EVERY year  



wildernessDad said:


> Hey, keliblue! They still have your old dates for your December stay in the December Holiday thread!


 
Ohhhh gosh, forgot about that thread, hope I can find it again

thanks  WD


----------



## DISNEY FIX

keliblue said:


> *We bought re-sale 2 years ago   Now we are about to add on   1 trip every other year has now turned into 2 trips EVERY year  *




I am hoping these become my famous last words.


----------



## loribell

After our first onsite stay we flew back a couple of months later for a long weekend, toured VWL and bought while we were there. We actually went to buy. Of course we could have done it over the phone but what fun is there in that?


----------



## keliblue

DISNEY FIX said:


> I am hoping these become my famous last words.


 
*SENDING YOU MUCHO MOOSE DUST*


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks for all the "Welcome Home" good wishes! It took awhile but I figured out the pictures in the signatures
> Snip....



I must say, that Moose looks fabulous on you! 



wildernessDad said:


> Hey, Muushka!
> 
> First of all I'd like to thank you for being an amazing VWL groupie and keeping this thread active and interesting!
> 
> I am curious to know when you all bought DVC and the process you went through to gravitate towards VWL as your selection.
> 
> Have a great Friday!



You know, WD I was just speaking about the people on this thread to another Groupie in the form of a PM.  I had said that I loved the way Groupies have stepped up to the plate to help everyone involved with this thread to feel welcome.  And what a great job you and many other relatively 'new Groupies' have and are doing, in addition to the old timers (not mentioning any names!).


----------



## dsquarednz

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks for all the "Welcome Home" good wishes! It took awhile but I figured out the pictures in the signatures
> 
> Don't mean to get OT on my 2nd post on the groupie thread but dsquarednz are you a softball fan? I coach several players from the New Zealand Black Sox during our summer season. Actually I was just in Disney last month at a tournament in the Wide World of Sports complex with a few of them...sorta back on topic..lol



Hiya!  No, sorry to say I am not a softball fan (neither is the hubby).  Do love the Rugby, though!  

I find it hilarious that all the NZ teams try to have "black" in their name..All Blacks, Black Caps, Black Sox...  =)

Did you have fun coaching them? What did they think of WDW?


----------



## lisaviolet

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Lisa*...here's sending "mooseful" wishes that you won't have to cancel that trip !!!!



Thanks so much Maria.   Nothing but good thoughts here as well.


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> I must say, that Moose looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, WD I was just speaking about the people on this thread to another Groupie in the form of a PM.  I had said that I loved the way Groupies have stepped up to the plate to help everyone involved with this thread to feel welcome.  And what a great job you and many other relatively 'new Groupies' have and are doing, in addition to the old timers (not mentioning any names!).



I have to agree...we are quite a bunch!!  We seem to just have the Disney magic all of the time!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Well nothing but good things happening to the posting groupies today!
Happy for Lisaviolet that she still gets to go on her trip, excited that disquarednz 
has her reservation confirmed, and love that we have a new groupie;welcome DisneyNutzy.
Muushka, you really are our head moose mother, ya know!
Wilderness Dad makes a great moose dad, too. 

Have a good weekend all.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Malibelle said:


> Hi there, just reading up on WLV, we are staying there in March, can't wait.  I think we are going to love it even though we are SSR DVC owners( we haven't even stayed there yet).  I am 34 and my DH is 36.



Malibelle,

Thanks for sharing your wedding with us!  I'd love for my daughter (someday) to have a WDW wedding.  Enjoy your upcoming stay at our favorite resort.

Deb


----------



## DisneyNutzy

dsquarednz said:


> Hiya!  No, sorry to say I am not a softball fan (neither is the hubby).  Do love the Rugby, though!
> 
> I find it hilarious that all the NZ teams try to have "black" in their name..All Blacks, Black Caps, Black Sox...  =)
> 
> Did you have fun coaching them? What did they think of WDW?



Funny you should ask. I did drag one of them on a adult only 3 park roller coaster/thrill ride marathon. Funny how a 20 something world class athlete had trouble keeping up with a chubby 41 year old guy in WDW...lol. He loved it but kept complaining he was tired. I teased him that I had just done this in September in 90 plus heat and served as the family pack mule pushing my son in his stroller and carrying everyones junk in the back pack. What we were doing was a breeze.

Yes I do have fun coaching them. They come over from mid June through mid August every year. They are a life loving, hard partying group besides being the best players in the world. Makes for some fun road trips.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Well nothing but good things happening to the posting groupies today!



I did forget to mention (well....it's not VWL related).....but we got our savannah view upgrade today in the mail !   I had a 1 bedroom reserved "standard" and requested a savannah.  I was on the "wait list" for all of about a week.  Not bad !


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> I did forget to mention (well....it's not VWL related).....but we got our savannah view upgrade today in the mail !   I had a 1 bedroom reserved "standard" and requested a savannah.  I was on the "wait list" for all of about a week.  Not bad !



Wow!  Waitlists seem to be appearing a lot more lately...don't you think?  It seems more often than they used to anyway...


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> I did forget to mention (well....it's not VWL related).....but we got our savannah view upgrade today in the mail !   I had a 1 bedroom reserved "standard" and requested a savannah.  I was on the "wait list" for all of about a week.  Not bad !



Hooray for the savannah view, Maria!
You'll love watching the animals in the morning.


----------



## Degli

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Degli* : have fun on your fast-approaching trip to the Lodge !
> 
> Maria,
> I am getting a little worried about now. My husband is really sick and we are leaving Tuesday afternoon. He's been fighting a bug for 3 weeks and is really ill now. Three antibiotics later he'll be in for the 3rd time to see the doc Saturday morning. I'm afraid it's bronchitis if not pnemonia. I'm praying that he'll be somewhat better for Tuesday.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks 50 Years Too and blossomz.......I will admit I was suprised it came through so quickly.  I had a good amount of hope it would---but was thinking later on....closer to the date.    I'm very happy.   

Degli....
Oh no !  I'll say a prayer and send the Moosedust your husband's way !  Our family has had a horrible Dec/Jan with viruses and infections.  We commented that we can't remember a winter when we were more sick.   I think there are so many "bugs" out there.    
Keeping positive thoughts that your dh will be able to kick this thing !  Hang in there.  Bronchitis and pneumonia can be hard to get over.  Don't let him get out of bed and push fluids !  Keep us posted Degli !


----------



## loribell

Degli - Pixie dust for dh's recovery.    Maybe getting away to Florida will be all he needs. 


Maria - My entire family spent the whole month of January sick. DS is still not up to par. He is on his second round of antibiotics himself. Been a bad year for sickness. Hope everyone gets & stays well at your house.


----------



## Muushka

Degli said:


> MiaSRN62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Degli* : have fun on your fast-approaching trip to the Lodge !
> 
> Maria,
> I am getting a little worried about now. My husband is really sick and we are leaving Tuesday afternoon. He's been fighting a bug for 3 weeks and is really ill now. Three antibiotics later he'll be in for the 3rd time to see the doc Saturday morning. I'm afraid it's bronchitis if not pnemonia. I'm praying that he'll be somewhat better for Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, your poor husband (are you and I the only people left in the world to use that term?? ).  It must be frustrating for you both.  I hope that he is feeling better very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> MiaSRN62 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did forget to mention (well....it's not VWL related).....but we got our savannah view upgrade today in the mail !   I had a 1 bedroom reserved "standard" and requested a savannah.  I was on the "wait list" for all of about a week.  Not bad !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WooHoo!!  YOUR Moose is so excited, I let him out of his folder!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I hope you never delete him from photobucket!  And I love him on the bicycle  .
Click to expand...


----------



## hrsmom

Hi all!  I'm Becky and after our vacation last week discovered that I'm a VWL groupie .

We just fell in love with VWL.  We are seriously considering buying here.  We own at SSR and we do really like it over there too, however, we definitely like the atmosphere of the Lodge much better.  In fact, it really reminded us of our stay in the cabins at Ft. Wilderness.

Nice to *meet* you all.


----------



## blossomz

hrsmom said:


> Hi all!  I'm Becky and after our vacation last week discovered that I'm a VWL groupie .
> 
> We just fell in love with VWL.  We are seriously considering buying here.  We own at SSR and we do really like it over there too, however, we definitely like the atmosphere of the Lodge much better.  In fact, it really reminded us of our stay in the cabins at Ft. Wilderness.
> 
> Nice to *meet* you all.



Welcome to our Dis home!  We love new groupies and we always say...grab a moosie for your sig and join us awhile!  We love it here...when we're not at "home" at VWL!  

Degli:  I have been fighting it for 3 weeks!  This winter has been horrible.  Hope your hubbie feels better in time!!


----------



## Believe!

DH and I are just about set for the 2009 Disney Marathon.  I made my first ressie as a VWL DVC Member and was able to get a studio at VWL for Marathon Weekend! We purchased a small contract at VWL with the hopes of using it for the Marathon and starting a little yearly tradition for just the two of us...(kids aren't to happy their not going )...I guess that was the easiest part of the weekend....now we have to start training. Thanks for letting me share my excitement! 

Have a great day!


----------



## blossomz

Believe! said:


> DH and I are just about set for the 2009 Disney Marathon.  I made my first ressie as a VWL DVC Member and was able to get a studio at VWL for Marathon Weekend! We purchased a small contract at VWL with the hopes of using it for the Marathon and starting a little yearly tradition for just the two of us...(kids aren't to happy their not going )...I guess that was the easiest part of the weekend....now we have to start training. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> Have a great day!



Congratulations and happy training!  Are you located near York?


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I must say, that Moose looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> You know, WD I was just speaking about the people on this thread to another Groupie in the form of a PM.  I had said that I loved the way Groupies have stepped up to the plate to help everyone involved with this thread to feel welcome.  And what a great job you and many other relatively 'new Groupies' have and are doing, in addition to the old timers (not mentioning any names!).



I'd be just as happy to fade into the woodwork if that helped out.  Certainly I am a relatively new VWL groupie and a new DVC member, having joined in 2005 with a 150-point purchase of VWL.  New groupie, old person.    Me thinks you and Granny and the others are amazing.  Of course, anyone who loves our beloved lodge must have something on the ball!


----------



## wildernessDad

hrsmom said:


> Hi all!  I'm Becky and after our vacation last week discovered that I'm a VWL groupie .
> 
> We just fell in love with VWL.  We are seriously considering buying here.  We own at SSR and we do really like it over there too, however, we definitely like the atmosphere of the Lodge much better.  In fact, it really reminded us of our stay in the cabins at Ft. Wilderness.
> 
> Nice to *meet* you all.



Welcome to our beloved thread.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hi all! I'm Becky and after our vacation last week discovered that I'm a VWL groupie



 *Becky ! *  
Nice to have you in our Moose Group !  



> Congratulations and happy training! Are you located near York?


I want to also send my best wishes and CONGRATS to Believe!  
I know there is a Springfield, Pa in my neck of the woods ----near Philly.   But there is also a Springfield Township----so not sure if it would be close to York or not ?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> WooHoo!! YOUR Moose is so excited, I let him out of his folder



Thanks for letting him out Muushka !!!   



> Gabbyrosebud asks : I have another question if you don't mind.  We have a studio booked and I just want to make sure of my room request. I keep hearing about dedicated studios vs. lock off. Is one better to request than the other? Is the room set up different?



Hi Kristen, 
Did u find your answer from the link WD sent ?
First of all...studio 4533 is the studio with NO balcony I believe.  Can anyone confirm or deny ?  So if you get that one at check-in, request another room if possible. 

Other than that....I *THINK* the dedicated rooms have 2 queen beds and the lockoffs have a bed and a foldout sofa ?   Personally, we would prefer the dedicated because of the two actual beds (my kids fight over who has to sleep on the couch foldout.  But many prefer the foldout because you'll have extra floor space when the bed is closed).   We've only gotten lockoffs at VWL.  I believe there are more of those.  I'm pretty sure the room size is about the same.    Hope this helps !!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Right on the dedicated 2-bedrooms; they have 2 queens in the second bedroom.  The 2-bedroom lock-offs are basically a 1-bedroom connected to a studio by a connecting door.  This door can be locked so that DVC can offer them up as a 1-bedroom and studio separately.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the confirmation on that WD


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> *I'd be just as happy to fade into the woodwork if that helped out* .  Certainly I am a relatively new VWL groupie and a new DVC member, having joined in 2005 with a 150-point purchase of VWL.  New groupie, old person.    Me thinks you and Granny and the others are amazing.  Of course, anyone who loves our beloved lodge must have something on the ball!


Perish the thought!!! 

Welcome Becky!  You have entered into the Groupie Zone.
You will be advised of the 12 steps at a later date .
In the meantime, go ahead and grab that Moose.  I'll bet he will look really good on you.


----------



## Muushka

I called for our Jan reservations a few minutes ago.  She told me that all the studios and 1 BR were booked for the time we wanted.  I remained calm, and said 'OK, well, um, can we be put on a waiting list'?  And as she stared doing that she said "uh oh".  I said "what"?  She said, with a giggle, "I was looking at Jan 08" .  So we laughed, I got her badge number (just kidding) and we set our reservations for Jan *09* .. Then at 7 months we will try to get a studio at BCV for the first 2 nights.


----------



## MaryJ

Believe! said:


> DH and I are just about set for the 2009 Disney Marathon.  I made my first ressie as a VWL DVC Member and was able to get a studio at VWL for Marathon Weekend! We purchased a small contract at VWL with the hopes of using it for the Marathon and starting a little yearly tradition for just the two of us...(kids aren't to happy their not going )...I guess that was the easiest part of the weekend....now we have to start training. Thanks for letting me share my excitement!
> 
> Have a great day!



Did you have any trouble getting a room?  A friend from church asked me yesterday if I would consider running the half marathon with her next year.   She knows we have DVC (we let her use our points once) so I offered to look into getting a room.  I have never been in any kind of race before (except Race for the Cure) which I walked, and have never done any running, so at 50+ years this is a big leap for me!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> And as she stared doing that she said "uh oh". I said "what"? She said, with a giggle, "I was looking at Jan 08" . So we laughed, I got her badge number (just kidding) and we set our reservations for Jan 09 .. Then at 7 months we will try to get a studio at BCV for the first 2 nights.


Yeah Muushka !   
What a scary moment that must have been when they told you nothing was left !       I know January can get busy around the marathon......but to fill up this fast would have been nuts.  Glad she realized her mistake.  
So did u book a studio or 1 bedroom ?


----------



## hrsmom

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'd be just as happy to fade into the woodwork if that helped out.


Say whaaat, WildernessDad ???  (I just saw this comment made by you).  You aren't going anywhere.....everyone has valuable information and experiences to share here !  Some more than others....but still we need everyone.  So grab your favorite beverage   and get to typing straight away !


----------



## dsquarednz

So, I know there is a thread to keep track of all the Moose Groupies who will be at the Lodge/WDW in December....but can we do a count for September?  Now that we are official and all, would be great to meet some other groupies!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> I called for our Jan reservations a few minutes ago.  She told me that all the studios and 1 BR were booked for the time we wanted.  I remained calm, and said 'OK, well, um, can we be put on a waiting list'?  And as she stared doing that she said "uh oh".  I said "what"?  She said, with a giggle, "I was looking at Jan 08" .  So we laughed, I got her badge number (just kidding) and we set our reservations for Jan *09* .. Then at 7 months we will try to get a studio at BCV for the first 2 nights.



I'm glad that you got the reservation, Muushka!  I would stay that I am surprised that the computer allowed MS to check January 08, but I'm not.


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> So, I know there is a thread to keep track of all the Moose Groupies who will be at the Lodge/WDW in December....but can we do a count for September?  Now that we are official and all, would be great to meet some other groupies!!



We are booked for VWL in Sept, but believe it or not, we are going to switch at 7 months  .  It is a larger quarters for more people/cousin wanted BCV type of thing.

Buuuuuuuut, if anyone gets a meet up while we are there, we would gladly slide over to VWL for that!
We will be at WDW from Sat 9/20 till Sat 9/27 (when we board the Magic!  )  My husband would love to meet your husband (special effects-meister, right?)

PS So glad that you are now official!



hrsmom said:


> Thank you for the welcome!


That Moose looks great! 



MiaSRN62 said:


> Yeah Muushka !
> What a scary moment that must have been when they told you nothing was left !       I know January can get busy around the marathon......but to fill up this fast would have been nuts.  Glad she realized her mistake.
> *So did u book a studio or 1 bedroom ?*


Yes.  To both.  We will switch to a studio at BCV at 7 months out and then back to VWL in a 1BR.  I pray the Christmas tree will still be up when we get there!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We will be at WDW from Sat 9/20 till Sat 9/27 (when we board the Magic!


Is this an Eastern cruise Muushka ?  This is the same week we were on the Magic this past Sept.   Have a great time.  
As for the tree at the WL ?  Do they keep it up for 1 week after New Years ?  Or is it 2 weeks ?  I can't remember.


----------



## dsquarednz

Muushka said:


> We are booked for VWL in Sept, but believe it or not, we are going to switch at 7 months  .  It is a larger quarters for more people/cousin wanted BCV type of thing.
> 
> Buuuuuuuut, if anyone gets a meet up while we are there, we would gladly slide over to VWL for that!
> We will be at WDW from Sat 9/20 till Sat 9/27 (when we board the Magic!  )  My husband would love to meet your husband (special effects-meister, right?)
> 
> PS So glad that you are now official!
> 
> 
> That Moose looks great!



Bah!  We will be there from 8/30 to 9/12, so we will be long gone by the time you get there.   

And thanks!  Finally booked one leg of our US flights..just have to book the return flight and do ADRs and we will be all set for our trip!  YAY!


----------



## Muushka

Maybe September '09?  Have a great trip.


----------



## wildernessDad

Coincidentally, I called MS this past Friday to see about availability for Sept 1 - Sept 5 at BCV.  This being at the 7-month point as you know.  Well, they had a BCV studio!  So I booked the four nights for DW, DS and myself, but guess what.  DW doesn't want to go since we're going in May for 7 nights (without DS) and in December for 8 nights.  AirTran even had their web specials for the trip.    Looks like I am going to have to cancel that reservation.  DW doesn't want to go more than twice per year.  My son would go 24/7 if I said let's do it.  

Haven't been to BCV yet.  I even asked my eldest DD if she wanted the reservation for her and DGD, but she said no.

It's weird.  Some families don't have enough points because of all who want to go and yet my family seems to have too many points because of all who do not want to go.  That makes it hard to justify adding on as well.  Bummer.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> DW doesn't want to go more than twice per year.  and yet my family seems to have too many points because of all who do not want to go.


Sign me up WD !   I'll go with ya !  I'm in the category of not having enough points to go as often as I'd wish.  My dh would tell ya, I would never say twice a year is enough...We often end up paying cash for disney rooms when we're out of points.  
..........need....more.....points........


----------



## loribell

wildernessDad said:


> Coincidentally, I called MS this past Friday to see about availability for Sept 1 - Sept 5 at BCV.  This being at the 7-month point as you know.  Well, they had a BCV studio!  So I booked the four nights for DW, DS and myself, but guess what.  DW doesn't want to go since we're going in May for 7 nights (without DS) and in December for 8 nights.  AirTran even had their web specials for the trip.    Looks like I am going to have to cancel that reservation.  DW doesn't want to go more than twice per year.  My son would go 24/7 if I said let's do it.
> 
> Haven't been to BCV yet.  I even asked my eldest DD if she wanted the reservation for her and DGD, but she said no.
> 
> It's weird.  Some families don't have enough points because of all who want to go and yet my family seems to have too many points because of all who do not want to go.  That makes it hard to justify adding on as well.  Bummer.



It sounds like a great chance for ds to make up for the trip he doesn't get to go on. Just imagine how much fun the two of you could have if you were there alone!


----------



## blossomz

Sure..you know what Lou Mongello always says....cough..research trip!  Sounds like a good idea..!!


----------



## wildernessDad

loribell said:


> It sounds like a great chance for ds to make up for the trip he doesn't get to go on. Just imagine how much fun the two of you could have if you were there alone!



I was thinking the same thing, especially since DW and I are going when he has his b-day.  :/

But guess what, my wedding anniversary is in September, during this would-be trip.


----------



## Muushka

> But guess what, my wedding anniversary is in September, during this would-be trip.



Cough....yeah, that wouldn't look very good on your marital resume.  Sorry about that


----------



## DISNEY FIX

wildernessDad said:


> I was thinking the same thing, especially since DW and I are going when he has his b-day.  :/
> 
> But guess what, my wedding anniversary is in September, during this would-be trip.





Muushka said:


> Cough....yeah, that wouldn't look very good on your marital resume.  Sorry about that





This is the difference between male and female. Good luck, and I'm rooting for the boys.


----------



## dsquarednz

Our anniversary is during our trip too! Sept. 3rd.


----------



## wildernessDad

Thanks to all for the well wishes (and the advice).  I'll probably cancel it.  Might reschedule it for September of 2009.  I will do something special for my son when I get home in May.

We'll be married 32 years this upcoming September 4, btw.


----------



## Muushka

Wow.  You've been married exactly twice as long as me and the Mr Muushka.  Good luck! 

We will probably be there in May '09!


----------



## dsquarednz

That is incredible!  32 years!!  Congrats.    

It will be our *gasp* _two_ year anniversary.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> We'll be married 32 years this upcoming September 4, btw.


Wow...that is awesome WD !  Got dh and I beat by 10 years !


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Can I be a VWL groupie even if I'm not an owner?

We have our second stay there planned for this August and are really psyched to get back! We LOVE the WL!!!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> It's weird.  Some families don't have enough points because of all who want to go and yet my family seems to have too many points because of all who do not want to go.  That makes it hard to justify adding on as well.  Bummer.


That's not unusual WD, I'm probably more like your ds, where I would go every month if I could.  "The old guy" doesn't want to go this year so it's me & the best buds first week in May.  I'm finding that as the family dynamics change so do my visits.  Ds, Rizzo the rat starts college in '09 (if he lives that long) and sid the squid right after him.  With 2 in college at the same time, we'll probably end up selling blood just to get to the lodge.



dsquarednz said:


> That is incredible!  32 years!!  Congrats.
> 
> It will be our *gasp* _two_ year anniversary.



It goes fast, I have a wedding picture on my desk at work.  I can't believe it was so long ago or that I was ever small enough to fit into that gown.   



MiaSRN62 said:


> Wow...that is awesome WD !  Got dh and I beat by 10 years !



We're going to have to have a "every body's anniversary drink" at the lodge.
"The old guy" & I will celebrate our 22nd in October.

Happy Monday every one!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Wow.  You've been married exactly twice as long as me and the Mr Muushka.  Good luck!
> 
> We will probably be there in May '09!



Cool! We'll be at AKV with friends in May of 2009.


----------



## eliza61

CRSNDSNY said:


> Can I be a VWL groupie even if I'm not an owner?
> 
> We have our second stay there planned for this August and are really psyched to get back! We LOVE the WL!!!



Most definitely,
I own at the BCV's but my heart is firmly planted at the lodge.


----------



## wildernessDad

CRSNDSNY said:


> Can I be a VWL groupie even if I'm not an owner?
> 
> We have our second stay there planned for this August and are really psyched to get back! We LOVE the WL!!!



Sure! Grab a moose sig and stay a while!


----------



## MaryJ

wildernessDad said:


> Thanks to all for the well wishes (and the advice).  I'll probably cancel it.  Might reschedule it for September of 2009.  I will do something special for my son when I get home in May.
> 
> We'll be married 32 years this upcoming September 4, btw.



Congratulations!  It was a great year to get married!  We will be married 32 years in July!


----------



## gabbyrosebud

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Kristen,
> Did u find your answer from the link WD sent ?
> First of all...studio 4533 is the studio with NO balcony I believe.  Can anyone confirm or deny ?  So if you get that one at check-in, request another room if possible.
> 
> Other than that....I *THINK* the dedicated rooms have 2 queen beds and the lockoffs have a bed and a foldout sofa ?   Personally, we would prefer the dedicated because of the two actual beds (my kids fight over who has to sleep on the couch foldout.  But many prefer the foldout because you'll have extra floor space when the bed is closed).   We've only gotten lockoffs at VWL.  I believe there are more of those.  I'm pretty sure the room size is about the same.    Hope this helps !!!



Thanks so much! I wanted to thank Wildernessdad for the link too. I have to admit that I'm pretty confused because I also heard from Disney reservations that they do have rooms with 2 queen beds. This would be perfect for us, so I put in a request. Then I called the WL directly and they checked with VWL and they said just the queen with pull outs were available. I would love to know for sure.  Could anyone verify this? 

Thanks again! You all have been wonderful to me and so helpful.  I've had a great ending to this week because all my kitty's test came back normal from the Vet. Even her eye infection is all better!


----------



## bobbiwoz

gabbyrosebud said:


> Thanks so much! I wanted to thank Wildernessdad for the link too. I have to admit that I'm pretty confused because I also heard from Disney reservations that they do have rooms with 2 queen beds. This would be perfect for us, so I put in a request. Then I called the WL directly and they checked with VWL and they said just the queen with pull outs were available. I would love to know for sure.  Could anyone verify this?
> 
> Thanks again! You all have been wonderful to me and so helpful.  I've had a great ending to this week because all my kitty's test came back normal from the Vet. Even her eye infection is all better!



In the WL you can rent a room with 2 beds.  In the VWL if you want at studio it has 1 Q and a pull out sofa.  In the VWL, only the Dedicated 2 bedrooms have a room, which is the second bedroom, that has 2 Q beds.

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

CRSNDSNY said:


> Can I be a VWL groupie even if I'm not an owner?
> 
> We have our second stay there planned for this August and are really psyched to get back! We LOVE the WL!!!



*WooHoo!!  We got ourselves another Groupie!!  
I'll be looking for that Moosie in your siggie!*



gabbyrosebud said:


> Thanks so much! I wanted to thank Wildernessdad for the link too. I have to admit that I'm pretty confused because I also heard from Disney reservations that they do have rooms with 2 queen beds. This would be perfect for us, so I put in a request. Then I called the WL directly and they checked with VWL and they said just the queen with pull outs were available. I would love to know for sure.  Could anyone verify this?
> 
> Thanks again! You all have been wonderful to me and so helpful.  I've had a great ending to this week because all my kitty's test came back normal from the Vet. Even her eye infection is all better!



We have stayed in the dedicated 2 BR at VWL and there are indeed 2 queen beds.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> That's not unusual WD, I'm probably more like your ds, where I would go every month if I could.  "The old guy" doesn't want to go this year so it's me & the best buds first week in May.  I'm finding that as the family dynamics change so do my visits.  Ds, Rizzo the rat starts college in '09 (if he lives that long) and sid the squid right after him.  With 2 in college at the same time, we'll probably end up selling blood just to get to the lodge.
> 
> We're going to have to have a "every body's anniversary drink" at the lodge.
> "The old guy" & I will celebrate our 22nd in October.
> 
> Happy Monday every one!



That's funny!  "The old guy."  If I called my DW 'The old gal', I'd be slapped around the house!    

Gosh!  I know about the college thing!  We're still paying off a college loan for my eldest daughter and my youngest daughter decided that she had to go to school in Europe, where the dollar is weak, very weak.  Fortunately the loan will be paid soon and my other daughter's support will end soon.  Once I recover, it might be time to add on.  Hmm...  

If it's not your anniversary, it's your un-anniversary so have a toast to that!


----------



## MiaSRN62

So good to hear Winnie is feeling better and her tests are negative !



> In the VWL if you want at studio it has 1 Q and a pull out sofa. In the VWL, only the Dedicated 2 bedrooms have a room, which is the second bedroom, that has 2 Q beds.


So sounds like if you want just a studio, you will not be able to get 2 queen beds.  You're only option with a studio is the sofa bed.  

So OKW is the only studio where you can get two actual beds.   

 *Cindy !!!*


----------



## sanilacjack

Okay....this seemed to be the best place to poise this question.
DH and I are looking into buying DVC.  We have been dragging our feet for 2 years after spending large amounts of $$$ on renting points from others.

Here lays the problem.
Neither of us care for AKV or SSR.  DH choice is VWL, I like OKW.  Our guide (which BTW is fab) said it is possible to book at VWL without owning there but it can be iffy.  I would think impossible considering VWL has the smallest amount of rooms per resort.  Now cost per points are about equal but VWL are like 12 years less than OKW.  So long term it is less years.  Guide said it may be possible that a contract extension will open up like it did at OKW.  We want to become VWL groupies, but feel we need to make a sound decision.  Also, if we need to rent out our points from time to time it seems that VWL would be more desirable.   Any insight.
Thanks
Kim


----------



## wildernessDad

sanilacjack said:


> Okay....this seemed to be the best place to poise this question.
> DH and I are looking into buying DVC.  We have been dragging our feet for 2 years after spending large amounts of $$$ on renting points from others.
> 
> Here lays the problem.
> Neither of us care for AKV or SSR.  DH choice is VWL, I like OKW.  Our guide (which BTW is fab) said it is possible to book at VWL without owning there but it can be iffy.  I would think impossible considering VWL has the smallest amount of rooms per resort.  Now cost per points are about equal but VWL are like 12 years less than OKW.  So long term it is less years.  Guide said it may be possible that a contract extension will open up like it did at OKW.  We want to become VWL groupies, but feel we need to make a sound decision.  Also, if we need to rent out our points from time to time it seems that VWL would be more desirable.   Any insight.
> Thanks
> Kim



You can buy at those resorts directly from Disney if you want, subject to availability.

My ADVICE and it's just that, advice, is to buy where you want to stay.  If the OKW extension works out well for Disney, they might offer it up for VWL.  Who knows.

We took the SSR tour and told our guide that we'll look for VWL via a resale.  That's when he said that he had VWL points.  The minimum points that one could buy in from Disney at the time was 150, so we purchased 150 points at VWL.  We got a stupid SSR lithograph for some reason.    Did get a VWL lithograph when we added on there though!


----------



## hrsmom

sanilacjack said:


> Okay....this seemed to be the best place to poise this question.
> DH and I are looking into buying DVC.  We have been dragging our feet for 2 years after spending large amounts of $$$ on renting points from others.
> 
> Here lays the problem.
> Neither of us care for AKV or SSR.  DH choice is VWL, I like OKW.  Our guide (which BTW is fab) said it is possible to book at VWL without owning there but it can be iffy.  I would think impossible considering VWL has the smallest amount of rooms per resort.  Now cost per points are about equal but VWL are like 12 years less than OKW.  So long term it is less years.  Guide said it may be possible that a contract extension will open up like it did at OKW.  We want to become VWL groupies, but feel we need to make a sound decision.  Also, if we need to rent out our points from time to time it seems that VWL would be more desirable.   Any insight.
> Thanks
> Kim



I would buy where you want to stay.  We own at SSR and we do like it there and have no problems staying there for every trip if we had too.... BUT we just stayed at VWL and are completely in love with it and want to buy there.  

That being said, this past trip (Feb.3-8) I had no problem whatsoever getting a villa, never even went on a waitlist, the day I called, which was about 4 months before our trip a 1 bedroom was available for my dates.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Awesome!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Don't get me wrong.  I think that SSR is a great place.  I love the nearness to DTD.  I definitely want to stay there sometime in the near future.


----------



## wildernessDad

Guess what!  I was on hold with MS due to 'usually high call volume' to cancel the 4 nights in September at the BCV when DW calls my cell phone and says that she wants to go!

Needless to say, I hung up.  Not on DW, no!  I hung up on MS.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Guess what!  I was on hold with MS due to 'usually high call volume' to cancel the 4 nights in September at the BCV when DW calls my cell phone and says that she wants to go!



Fate is kind...she brings to those who love...
The sweet fulfillment of...their secret longing!



Okay, fate isn't always kind.  But we need to celebrate those times when it is!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Our guide (which BTW is fab) said it is possible to book at VWL without owning there but it can be iffy. I would think impossible considering VWL has the smallest amount of rooms


Kim....I am also one who feels buy where you want to stay.   While I would not say staying at VWL is impossible if it's not your home resort, there are certainly times of the year where it could be VERY difficult if not impossible to secure a room there----December is probably the biggie....as are all holidays.  

But we own OKW, and have stayed at VWL three times.   One time, made reservations only 60 days out.  This was for the first week of Oct, 2006.  But generally, I'd say it would be really tough to make last minute plans at VWL.  If you can get on a waitlist for VWL (or buy a resale contract through our sponsor on these boards--The Timeshare Store), I'd do it.  Might be a wait for you if you go directly through disney, but if you're not in too much of a hurry, I think you'd be happy with VWL as a home base if this is where you truly want to stay *most* of the time.  

Best of luck with your decision.......


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Guess what! I was on hold with MS due to 'usually high call volume' to cancel the 4 nights in September at the BCV when DW calls my cell phone and says that she wants to go!


This is awesome WD !  I'm glad it worked out for you


----------



## mickeymorse

Congrats WD on being able to keep your ressie. I don't think it would be possible to go too many times in a year. 

Kim... I'm with WD on the buy where you want to stay idea. I would rather know I can get into VWL when I want rather than taking the chance. Needless to say, that is why we bought a VWL resale. Should be in the system within the next week or two.

And on the anniversary note....12 yrs last Oct.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Another vote for *'buy where you want to stay*'. I would be upset with myself if I spent the money and was not able to get what I wanted. If that was going to be the case I would of preferred not buying the DVC and spending $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on the Poly MK view. We are extremely happy about buying in at VWL and BCV.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

MiaSRN62 said:


> So good to hear Winnie is feeling better and her tests are negative !
> 
> 
> So sounds like if you want just a studio, you will not be able to get 2 queen beds.  You're only option with a studio is the sofa bed.
> 
> So OKW is the only studio where you can get two actual beds.
> 
> *Cindy !!!*



Awww thanks, you're so sweet!  

I think we'll be just fine in a studio. My Mom and sister will share the queen and I'll be on the sofa with DD. I'm thinking of bringing a twin blow up bed for my DD. She loves to sleep on them. We're just so excited to stay at the VWL. The picture of the studio room looks so pretty. 

Thanks again everyone! I'll have to figure out a way to add the moose to my signature too.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

wildernessDad said:


> Guess what!  I was on hold with MS due to 'usually high call volume' to cancel the 4 nights in September at the BCV when DW calls my cell phone and says that she wants to go!
> 
> Needless to say, I hung up.  Not on DW, no!  I hung up on MS.



WD- Congrats on your good fortune. I'm glad your family will get the extra trip. I also have a special needs (autistic) son who LOVES WDW. We take him as often as we can because he just lights up while we are there and this is the main reason we finally decided to take the plunge for DVC. He must sense something is up because he has been playing the Disney planning DVD over and over and yesterday I caught him studying the MK park map.


----------



## 50 years Too!

wildernessDad said:


> Guess what!  I was on hold with MS due to 'usually high call volume' to cancel the 4 nights in September at the BCV when DW calls my cell phone and says that she wants to go!
> 
> Needless to say, I hung up.  Not on DW, no!  I hung up on MS.



Meant to be!!!
Whoever thought holding for MS would be a good thing?


Glad to see new groupies joined this weekend.

Good luck to those of you trying to decide on which DVC to buy.
I own at 4, but would sell two of them for more WLV points!

Deb


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> So good to hear Winnie is feeling better and her tests are negative !
> 
> 
> So sounds like if you want just a studio, you will not be able to get 2 queen beds.  You're only option with a studio is the sofa bed.
> 
> So OKW is the only studio where you can get two actual beds.
> 
> *Cindy !!!*


Oops, thanks, I thought they wanted a 2 br!



sanilacjack said:


> Okay....this seemed to be the best place to poise this question.
> DH and I are looking into buying DVC.  We have been dragging our feet for 2 years after spending large amounts of $$$ on renting points from others.
> 
> Here lays the problem.
> Neither of us care for AKV or SSR.  DH choice is VWL, I like OKW.  Our guide (which BTW is fab) said it is possible to book at VWL without owning there but it can be iffy.  I would think impossible considering VWL has the smallest amount of rooms per resort.  Now cost per points are about equal but VWL are like 12 years less than OKW.  So long term it is less years.  Guide said it may be possible that a contract extension will open up like it did at OKW.  We want to become VWL groupies, but feel we need to make a sound decision.  Also, if we need to rent out our points from time to time it seems that VWL would be more desirable.   Any insight.
> Thanks
> Kim



First of all, you don't have to own at VWL to be a Groupie!
Just grab that siggie and plug 'em in  .

As far as exactly where to buy, if you think you may be wanting a Grand Villa (none at VWL), OKW may be a better option.  If you ever want to be able to stay at VWL during the latter part of Nov and all of Dec, you may want to think about VWL.  Good luck!



CRSNDSNY said:


> Awesome!!!



I KNEW he would look great on you!


----------



## loribell

wildernessDad said:


> Guess what!  I was on hold with MS due to 'usually high call volume' to cancel the 4 nights in September at the BCV when DW calls my cell phone and says that she wants to go!
> 
> Needless to say, I hung up.  Not on DW, no!  I hung up on MS.



Woo Hoo! Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## blossomz

That's great Wilderness Dad!!


----------



## sanilacjack

Well.................................................We are, I believe, the newest VWL owners.  Called my guide yesterday, got points with the use year that I wanted, payed the bill, got my member number, my guide helped me call MS and we have a ressie for Nov 27 - Dec 5 in a one-bedroom.  Of course, this was all done before I read your replies to my OP. 

It feels good to have friends that think alike

Thanks!!!!
Kim


----------



## lisaviolet

Hey everyone,

I put in a request for "no solid balcony", as I want to spend a lot of time out there and like a lot of light,  and MS called and left a message and said that there are no solid balconies at all at VWL, only at WL. So there is no need to make that request.  I usually don't care too much about making requests but this one was important to me. 

Have I gone crazy groupies?  Maybe.  I thought VWL had few units with this type.  I thought I saw some last trip.  My head hurts.  I need some sun!  Where is the sun?  

Lisa


----------



## lisaviolet

Also,

Is dedicated a request or a booking category at VWL?  

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## bobbiwoz

lisaviolet said:


> Also,
> 
> Is dedicated a request or a booking category at VWL?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lisa



Dedicated 2 bedroom is a booking category.  Don't know about the others, although when I didn't request, but had "dedicated studio" on the reservation sheet, that's what I got.  Haven't had a dedicated studio without that designation.

Bobbi


----------



## lisaviolet

bobbiwoz said:


> Dedicated 2 bedroom is a booking category.  Don't know about the others, although when I didn't request, but had "dedicated studio" on the reservation sheet, that's what I got.  Haven't had a dedicated studio without that designation.
> 
> Bobbi



Thanks Bobbi.  Do you know about the solid balcony Q.  MS phoned and left a message that "there are no solid balconies at VWL, only at WL".  I thought I saw some.  No?


----------



## Muushka

sanilacjack said:


> Well.................................................We are, I believe, the newest VWL owners.  Called my guide yesterday, got points with the use year that I wanted, payed the bill, got my member number, my guide helped me call MS and we have a ressie for Nov 27 - Dec 5 in a one-bedroom.  Of course, this was all done before I read your replies to my OP.
> 
> It feels good to have friends that think alike
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> Kim


*
Welcome home sanilacjack!!!*
You have GREAT taste in DVC resorts! 
And please, feel free to grab a Moose for your siggie!



lisaviolet said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I put in a request for "no solid balcony", as I want to spend a lot of time out there and like a lot of light,  and MS called and left a message and said that there are no solid balconies at all at VWL, only at WL. So there is no need to make that request.  I usually don't care too much about making requests but this one was important to me.
> 
> Have I gone crazy groupies?  Maybe.  I thought VWL had few units with this type.  I thought I saw some last trip.  My head hurts.  I need some sun!  Where is the sun?
> 
> Lisa



No Lisa, you are not crazy, MS is.  The villas (not sure if all or not) on the top floor have solid balconies.  
So just request a lower level.  Good luck!


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> [SIZE="4]
> 
> 
> 
> No Lisa, you are not crazy, MS is.  The villas (not sure if all or not) on the top floor have solid balconies.
> So just request a lower level.  Good luck!



Thanks Muushka.   I'll call back in. Thanks.  She said on the message that she phoned there for the code.  There meaning someone at WL lodge told her there are no solid balconies at VWL?    Strange.


----------



## lisaviolet

I just requested high floor but not top floor.  Thanks Muushka.  Now will see if they phone and say "VWL doesn't have a top floor".


----------



## blossomz

sanilacjack said:


> Well.................................................We are, I believe, the newest VWL owners.  Called my guide yesterday, got points with the use year that I wanted, payed the bill, got my member number, my guide helped me call MS and we have a ressie for Nov 27 - Dec 5 in a one-bedroom.  Of course, this was all done before I read your replies to my OP.
> 
> It feels good to have friends that think alike
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> Kim



Wow Welcome Home Neighbor!!!


----------



## blossomz

lisaviolet said:


> Also,
> 
> Is dedicated a request or a booking category at VWL?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lisa



It's both!  You can request a 2 BR and then specify lock off or dedicated.  Dedicated is a bit more roomy in the 2nd bedroom.  The lock off has the additional "wet bar" kitchen thing.  It also has 2 outside doors.


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> I just requested high floor but not top floor.  Thanks Muushka.  Now will see if they phone and say "VWL doesn't have a top floor".


----------



## Granny

lisaviolet said:


> Thanks Bobbi.  Do you know about the solid balcony Q.  MS phoned and left a message that "there are no solid balconies at VWL, only at WL".  I thought I saw some.  No?



You saw it here, among other places 






But most top floor rooms have an open balcony:


----------



## Muushka

Oh Granny.  You always have the best pictures!

It's funny.  We have stayed on the top floor 3 times and got a solid balcony each time.  I didn't realize they were in the minority.


----------



## blossomz

I'm homesick!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Granny said:


> You saw it here, among other places
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But most top floor rooms have an open balcony:



Aaaah.  So beautiful.  Thanks Granny.  I should trust myself more.  But I couldn't talk back to a MS recording.   

 Thanks everyone for all your information.   Appreciate it.  

It's nice to go to sleep tonight and not think I'm crazy.   Tonight anyway.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

blossomz said:


> I'm homesick!!!



  Double for me.


----------



## eliza61

Thanks Granny for the pixs.
Just what I needed today to get throught the mini-monsoon we are having in NJ.  I wonder what the weather at the world is?


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Thanks Granny for the pixs.
> Just what I needed today to get throught the mini-monsoon we are having in NJ.  I wonder what the weather at the world is?



Currently 66 degrees F.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Beautiful photos Granny.......
I've only stayed at the Villas 3x.  Two of those stays, we got ground floor so we had no balcony......just the patio.


----------



## blossomz

It's miserable in southern PA as well...cold, icy, and not showing any signs of slowing down!   Wishing for that Florida sunshine!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the pics Granny. We just got 5 inches of snow yesterday so 66 deg. sounds wonderful. Is it possible to be homesick  if you haven't yet made your first trip? because I certainly feel that way!!!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks for the pics Granny. We just got 5 inches of snow yesterday so 66 deg. sounds wonderful. Is it possible to be homesick  if you haven't yet made your first trip? because I certainly feel that way!!!



That's the worse kind of homesick!  I recommend 1 week at VWL and a trip report when you return!


----------



## Muushka

We got our dues for 2008 with the property tax listed.  We always deduct this on our income tax.  There is a credit because they over-estimated in 2007, so there is like a $17 credit applied to this year.  My question, will it be applied to the 2008 property tax amount and therefore we can go ahead and deduct what is listed in 2007 or do we need to subtract the $17 from 2008 ourselves?  

Does that make sense?  Do I need a vacation???  Yeah, I know, I'm usually all fluff and no substance.......must be this part-time job I picked up.


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> That's the worse kind of homesick!  I recommend 1 week at VWL and a trip report when you return!



Thanks Muushka. That cure sounds perfect. Now to talk my DW into a trip sooner rather than later. Maybe the sickness is contagious


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> We got our dues for 2008 with the property tax listed.  We always deduct this on our income tax.  There is a credit because they over-estimated in 2007, so there is like a $17 credit applied to this year.  My question, will it be applied to the 2008 property tax amount and therefore we can go ahead and deduct what is listed in 2007 or do we need to subtract the $17 from 2008 ourselves?
> 
> Does that make sense?  Do I need a vacation???  Yeah, I know, I'm usually all fluff and no substance.......must be this part-time job I picked up.



Okay I'm jealous. You get to vacation at VWL and write off the property taxes!!


----------



## dsquarednz

Muushka said:


> We got our dues for 2008 with the property tax listed.  We always deduct this on our income tax.  There is a credit because they over-estimated in 2007, so there is like a $17 credit applied to this year.  My question, will it be applied to the 2008 property tax amount and therefore we can go ahead and deduct what is listed in 2007 or do we need to subtract the $17 from 2008 ourselves?
> 
> Does that make sense?  Do I need a vacation???  Yeah, I know, I'm usually all fluff and no substance.......must be this part-time job I picked up.



Hmmm...do they normally send you an official tax Form 1098 at the end of the year?  If so, they might be sending you a corrected one soon.

If not, it's up to you, I guess. Such a small amount.  Just make sure you remember how you handle it!


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> Hmmm...do they normally send you an official tax Form 1098 at the end of the year?  If so, they might be sending you a corrected one soon.
> 
> If not, it's up to you, I guess. Such a small amount.  Just make sure you remember how you handle it!



No, just the statement with the amount on it.  I think we will just do the whole thing and assume the money we overpaid last year got applied to this year.  thanks!

Cheer up mickeymorse.  Your huge-mongous maintenance fees will be coming too soon for you too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Happy Valentine's Day to all my VWL Groupie Friends !


----------



## blossomz

Good Morning Groupies!  I'm not as fancy as Mia...but hope everyone has a very happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## jimmytammy

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!!

We woke up to about 2 inches of snow this morning.  Plesae WDW/VWL trip, come soon!!


----------



## Muushka

blossomz said:


> Good Morning Groupies!  I'm not as fancy as Mia...but hope everyone has a very happy Valentine's Day!


Nobody is as fancy as that gal!!

*   Valentine's hugs to all Groupies  ​*


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Nobody is as fancy as that gal!!
> 
> *   Valentine's hugs to all Groupies  ​*




Back at all my groupies.   Can I link to a contest?  Mods please delete if this is a big no-no  Here's a valentines day gift I would love.  Regis & Kelly are having a "Yeti-trivia" contenst.  The grand prize is a DVC membership.  you can enter once a day on line.

https://register.go.com/regisandkelly/sweeps/yetitriviaasnogo/index


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy valentine's day to all!


----------



## loribell




----------



## mickeymorse

Happy Valentines Day to all the *VWL Groupies*


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Back at all my groupies.   Can I link to a contest?  Mods please delete if this is a big no-no  Here's a valentines day gift I would love.  Regis & Kelly are having a "Yeti-trivia" contenst.  The grand prize is a DVC membership.  you can enter once a day on line.
> 
> https://register.go.com/regisandkelly/sweeps/yetitriviaasnogo/index



Good luck Eliza!!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happy Love Day to all!
And wouldn't it be the best if one of us groupies won the Yeti contest.
Think of all the VWL stays!

Deb


----------



## amscherm

Okay - I don't know if I am allowed to post here or not - cause we are not DVC owners... but we LOVE the WL... and we talk all the time about buying DVC (when we can afford it) and would love for our "home" to me VWL... We are renting points this December to go there for Christmas... We couldn't think of a better resort to be at at Christmas time!!!

Anyway - just wanted to say "hello"....


----------



## wildernessDad

amscherm said:


> Okay - I don't know if I am allowed to post here or not - cause we are not DVC owners... but we LOVE the WL... and we talk all the time about buying DVC (when we can afford it) and would love for our "home" to me VWL... We are renting points this December to go there for Christmas... We couldn't think of a better resort to be at at Christmas time!!!
> 
> Anyway - just wanted to say "hello"....



You are in!  Just grab a moose siggie and sit a spell.


----------



## Muushka

amscherm said:


> Okay - I don't know if I am allowed to post here or not - cause we are not DVC owners... but we LOVE the WL... and we talk all the time about buying DVC (when we can afford it) and would love for our "home" to me VWL... We are renting points this December to go there for Christmas... We couldn't think of a better resort to be at at Christmas time!!!
> 
> Anyway - just wanted to say "hello"....



  *WooHoo!! We got us another Groupie!!!* 

Welcome amscherm!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  We caught yet another!  Welcome!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I don't know if I am allowed to post here or not - cause we are not DVC owners... but we LOVE the WL... and we talk all the time about buying DVC (when we can afford it) and would love for our "home" to me VWL...


*You are most definitely *



*amscherm !*


----------



## mickeymorse

WELCOME AMSCHERM A love of the Lodge is the requirement for entry into this most exclusive club.


----------



## betsywdw

Ok, I didn't know if I could join either.  I'm a DVC member but my home is SSR.  I have never stayed there.  We only have 2 trips under belt as proud DVC owners and both have been to the VWL!  We love it so much that we are thinking of getting some points for there!  I cannot think of a more perfect place in the "world"!!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

betsywdw said:


> Ok, I didn't know if I could join either.  I'm a DVC member but my home is SSR.  I have never stayed there.  We only have 2 trips under belt as proud DVC owners and both have been to the VWL!  We love it so much that we are thinking of getting some points for there!  I cannot think of a more perfect place in the "world"!!!!



You are most DEFINITELY in!  Grab that moose siggie immediately (if not sooner).


----------



## betsywdw

wildernessDad said:


> You are most DEFINITELY in!  Grab that moose siggie immediately (if not sooner).



Thanks!  I have always read this thread and feel so happy to be part of it!  I'm off to do my siggie now


----------



## MaryJ

betsywdw said:


> Thanks!  I have always read this thread and feel so happy to be part of it!  I'm off to do my siggie now



And it looks good on you too!  Welcome!!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Wow our herd just keeps growing and growing!
Welcome all you new VWL lovers! 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

betsywdw said:


> Thanks!  I have always read this thread and feel so happy to be part of it!  I'm off to do my siggie now



*Hot Diggity-Dog folks, ANOTHER Groupie! It's a two-fer Friday!* 

Welcome betsywdw!


----------



## blossomz

Welcome from me as well betsywdw
!


----------



## betsywdw

MaryJ said:


> And it looks good on you too!  Welcome!!





50 years Too! said:


> Wow our herd just keeps growing and growing!
> Welcome all you new VWL lovers!
> 
> Deb





Muushka said:


> *Hot Diggity-Dog folks, ANOTHER Groupie! It's a two-fer Friday!*
> 
> Welcome betsywdw!





blossomz said:


> Welcome from me as well betsywdw
> !



Thank you all for the warm welcome  I'm so happy to be part of the VWL groupies  Can't think of a better group!


----------



## Muushka

betsywdw said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome  I'm so happy to be part of the VWL groupies  Can't think of a better group!



Cool!  We are happy to have you too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Betsywdw !*


----------



## mickeymorse

A big WELCOMEto you betsywdw. Your siggie looks complete now!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Wow!  Two new groupies in one day.  That's awesome! 

Welcome amscherm and betsywdw.  Hope you enjoy this thread as much as I do.  I'm a relatively new groupie too.  The folks here are so nice. 

Jill

PS> We are off to our beloved lodge in 21 days!!!  Can hardly contain the excitement. 

PPS> Have any of the groupies ever hung a moose sign on your villa door (or some other such designation) to let others know there are groupies afoot?


----------



## betsywdw

MiaSRN62 said:


> *Betsywdw !*



Thanks!  I love the moose 



mickeymorse said:


> A big WELCOMEto you betsywdw. Your siggie looks complete now!!



Thanks!  I'm loving my siggie now  



cheer4bison said:


> Wow!  Two new groupies in one day.  That's awesome!
> 
> Welcome amscherm and betsywdw.  Hope you enjoy this thread as much as I do.  I'm a relatively new groupie too.  The folks here are so nice.
> 
> Jill
> 
> PS> We are off to our beloved lodge in 21 days!!!  Can hardly contain the excitement.
> 
> PPS> Have any of the groupies ever hung a moose sign on your villa door (or some other such designation) to let others know there are groupies afoot?



Thank You Jill!  We just returned last Saturday from the VWL and I miss it already!  Have a wonderful trip!!!  

I love the idea of hanging a moose sign in the door!  I would definitely be up for that


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Wow!  Two new groupies in one day.  That's awesome!
> 
> Welcome amscherm and betsywdw.  Hope you enjoy this thread as much as I do.  I'm a relatively new groupie too.  The folks here are so nice.
> 
> Jill
> 
> PS> We are off to our beloved lodge in 21 days!!!  Can hardly contain the excitement.
> 
> *PPS> Have any of the groupies ever hung a moose sign on your villa door (or some other such designation) to let others know there are groupies afoot?*



We did indeed!  I printed off the beloved Moose and attached him to the "Do not disturb" sign and hung it on the door nob.  But nobody stopped by to say hey .

I hope you have a wonderful trip in 21 days!!! I'm *GREEN*


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Have any of the groupies ever hung a moose sign on your villa door (or some other such designation) to let others know there are groupies afoot?



We have not....but probably will on our future trips !
Have fun with your 21 day countdown cheer4bison !  It'll be here before you know it.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon Groupies! As a new Groupie I need some advice. We are currently waiting for our contract but according to what I have been told we should be closed by the end of the month and able to call MS for reservations some time in early March. 

Prior to purchasing DVC we had made our 2008 WDW vacation plans for October. We are having a large family reunion and are renting a vacation home off site. The thought of waiting until 2009 for our first trip 'home" is not very appealing. Last night over dinner I convinced the wife we should consider driving down in April when the kids are on break so we can use this years points. She went for it!

Here is the problem...kids are off from school in late April. I would like to make reservations for a 1BR starting April 20 for 5 nights. I was wondering what the chances are of getting any room after the 60 day mark? I realize VWL will be out of the question at that time and that was another thought. Should we hold off so we can make our first DVC trip at the VWL?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## blossomz

You could make a reservation wherever there is one available and then waitlist at VWL and hope for pixie dust.  I think it depends on how badly you want to visit WDW.  If you don't mind hoping by waitlist for VWL...


----------



## DisneyNutzy

blossomz said:


> You could make a reservation wherever there is one available and then waitlist at VWL and hope for pixie dust.  I think it depends on how badly you want to visit WDW.  If you don't mind hoping by waitlist for VWL...




Thanks Blossomz. Sounds like a good plan. My cousin, who is also a VWL DVC owner, suggested the same thing.


----------



## blossomz

I've been pretty lucky lately with waitlisting.  It seems now that there are more hours at MS they have more changes...increasing the chance of a waitlist coming through!  One more idea..if you are thinking of booking a 2 BR, make sure you waitlist for both a dedicated and a lock off.


----------



## mickeymorse

I didn't like the fact we had fallen off the first page. That was just unacceptable.

I ran into a friend today whom I haven't seen since before Christmas and she was unaware that we had purchased DVC. Let me tell you that 2 hrs later she left my house with our Dreams book and Guides phone #. I might have hooked another one. Her biggest concern was how much it cost to trade out. She has a trip planned this summer for Tahiti and Australia and was wondering about pt cost to one of the Aussie resorts. I know this didn't have anything to do with our HOME but I just felt like sharing. Maybe she will buy into VWL 

Hope everyones weekend was nice!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for bumping us, and I agree, unacceptable. 

I hope your friend joins!  Are you able to receive a referral bonus?  We can't here in NC.  Happy Weekend to all!


----------



## LVSWL

Hi everyone! Most definitely a VWL Lover here, just see my name . Have followed this thread for a while, but can't remember if I ever posted. We are
heading down to the villas for NYE this year. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Hi everyone! Most definitely a VWL Lover here, just see my name . Have followed this thread for a while, but can't remember if I ever posted. We are
> heading down to the villas for NYE this year. Can't wait!!!



Howdy LVSWL 

If we didn't officially invite you to grab a Moosie Siggy then, please feel free now!  And drop by any old time you want to chat with fellow Groupies!  We will be at the Lodge right after you in Jan.  Take care of the place for us!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Her biggest concern was how much it cost to trade out. She has a trip planned this summer for Tahiti and Australia and was wondering about pt cost to one of the Aussie resorts.


Hi Mickeymorse.....I know the points vary according to the season (low or high) and the size of the villa (1 or 2 bedroom).  The range is about 124 to 270 points per 7 night week.  There is also a $95 exchange fee.   I'm no expert, so maybe someone else can give you more details.


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Maria. She told me that they had almost purchased Starwood a couple yrs ago but were glad they backed out.


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> Howdy LVSWL
> 
> If we didn't officially invite you to grab a Moosie Siggy then, please feel free now!  And drop by any old time you want to chat with fellow Groupies!  We will be at the Lodge right after you in Jan.  Take care of the place for us!


Muushka, HI! thanks for the welcome! Where do I pick up my Moosie siggy?


----------



## wildernessDad

LVSWL said:


> Muushka, HI! thanks for the welcome! Where do I pick up my Moosie siggy?



If you are using a Mac, you can option click or right click on the image and select to open it in another tab.  You can then get the address of the image so you can add it into your signature.


----------



## Muushka

Thanks WD :0).

And to keep it less confusing, it is the green one with the VWL Groupies written on it.  We all have quite a few of the critters running around here!  I just KNOW it will look great on you!

PS feel free to steal any of the others though!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks Maria. She told me that they had almost purchased Starwood a couple yrs ago but were glad they backed out.
> __________________


Mickeymorse....this is our other timeshare.  We own at the Vistana.  We bought into it before Sheraton/Starwood took over.  It was better before they took over.  It felt more homey.   Now I just feel like a number and I feel they have let the resort get a little rundown in some areas.  They are back peddling now to rectify this and have assessed us owners loads of money to make million dollar rehabs.    But dh and I are looking to sell it.  This is hopefully going to be the last year we use it.   They are very high pressure sales here even if you are already an owner----they push you to buy more.   We are not happy that every time we vacation there we get phone calls and sales pitches all week.  





LVSWL !


----------



## LVSWL

Thanks! Happy to be here! Can't wait to go "home" again. I've been working on my list for our holiday trip.


----------



## Muushka

*Well lookie here groupies!

We bagged ourselves another one!!*



PS LVSWL, that Moose does look good on you!


----------



## Muushka

I was so excited to see your Moose, I forgot to ask about your list?? 
So, whatcha going to see at that magical time??


----------



## eliza61

Welcome to all the new groupies & happy Monday to the "old heads".
Hey who's next up to bat.  
JimmyTammy, don't you guys have a trip soon.  I'm having withdrawal symptoms, which means my family will be forced to watch "Dances with wolves" yet again.


----------



## blossomz

LVSWL said:


> Hi everyone! Most definitely a VWL Lover here, just see my name . Have followed this thread for a while, but can't remember if I ever posted. We are
> heading down to the villas for NYE this year. Can't wait!!!



Hi!  Welcome!  Glad to have you with us!


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka said:


> I was so excited to see your Moose, I forgot to ask about your list??
> So, whatcha going to see at that magical time??


Well, we are coming in on the 27th and staying until the 4th..so we are too late for the MVMCP. That's ok, because we have been before. We are excited that we can catch the CP and the Lights at MGM still. As far as my list, I was starting to think of things that might make our villa a little more festive. Anybody here ever bring down any lights for your balcony? I thought it might be neat, but was unsure about how long an extension cord I might need. Plus I guess we might want some festive hats and such . Any suggestions for the holidays are welcome.


----------



## jimmytammy

LVSWL said:


> Well, we are coming in on the 27th and staying until the 4th..so we are too late for the MVMCP. That's ok, because we have been before. We are excited that we can catch the CP and the Lights at MGM still. As far as my list, I was starting to think of things that might make our villa a little more festive. Anybody here ever bring down any lights for your balcony? I thought it might be neat, but was unsure about how long an extension cord I might need. Plus I guess we might want some festive hats and such . Any suggestions for the holidays are welcome.



We take lights and a small tree.  The cord for the balcony doesnt have to be much longer than say 10 ft.  The outlet is beside the door behind the chair. Garland and lights really dresses the balcony rails nicely.  

Check out some of the other resorts decorations.  GF has a lifesize gingerbread house.  BW and BC have some neat decorations.


----------



## Muushka

For the past few years we have also brought a small tree.  And the 2 times we brought lights to hang on our balcony, we didn't get a balcony!  Ended up with a first floor patio, which was fine.

When we were there this past Christmas, we noticed that the festive hats (the big Disney ones, plush) were half price by the 25th, so you may want to pick them up when you arrive. 

Eliza, the only person I know that would watch a movie (Dances With Wolves) to feel like they are at 'home'.


----------



## betsywdw

jimmytammy said:


> We take lights and a small tree.  The cord for the balcony doesnt have to be much longer than say 10 ft.  The outlet is beside the door behind the chair. Garland and lights really dresses the balcony rails nicely.
> 
> Check out some of the other resorts decorations.  GF has a lifesize gingerbread house.  BW and BC have some neat decorations.





Muushka said:


> For the past few years we have also brought a small tree.  And the 2 times we brought lights to hang on our balcony, we didn't get a balcony!  Ended up with a first floor patio, which was fine.
> 
> When we were there this past Christmas, we noticed that the festive hats (the big Disney ones, plush) were half price by the 25th, so you may want to pick them up when you arrive.
> 
> Eliza, the only person I know that would watch a movie (Dances With Wolves) to feel like they are at 'home'.



Oh gosh does that sound nice to decorate the balcony and inside with a tree.  I can only hope that we decide so spend our holidays at the VWL some year!

Will anyone be taking pictures?  hint hint


----------



## Granny

We also decorated our balcony with some garland and lights.  

And I highly recommend the tree-sharing program here on the DIS.  We got an awesome tree for the villa, completely decorated and it was great! 

A word to all...officially Disney does not allow lighted balcony decorations, though we saw quite a few when we were there Christmas 2006.  There is no outside plug on the balcony, so you have to run an extension cord into the villa.  That means you need to unplug it and pull the extension cord in to properly shut the door.

I wasn't aware of the official restrictions when we decorated our balcony in 2006.  If we go again at that time of year, I'll probably stick to the garland and non-illuminated decorations.

My daughters also used some of those suction cup hooks on the windows to hold strings of lights.  That worked really well and was better than using tape.

It's a great time to be at WL/VWL.  We'd do it again in a heartbeat if the schedules work.


----------



## Island Mouse

DISNEY FIX said:


> Oh boy this is turning into the Geritol thread. Just kiding Yes, you might have to put on your glasses to see that.
> 
> Do we have any sub 40's out there???????



Just turned 27 last month.


----------



## dsquarednz

Oh no! We are on Page 200 - does that mean a new VWL Groupies thread will be started soon?


----------



## mickeymorse

I know that I will go wherever the thread takes me!!


----------



## LVSWL

Granny said:


> We also decorated our balcony with some garland and lights.
> 
> And I highly recommend the tree-sharing program here on the DIS.  We got an awesome tree for the villa, completely decorated and it was great!
> 
> A word to all...officially Disney does not allow lighted balcony decorations, though we saw quite a few when we were there Christmas 2006.  There is no outside plug on the balcony, so you have to run an extension cord into the villa.  That means you need to unplug it and pull the extension cord in to properly shut the door.
> 
> I wasn't aware of the official restrictions when we decorated our balcony in 2006.  If we go again at that time of year, I'll probably stick to the garland and non-illuminated decorations.
> 
> My daughters also used some of those suction cup hooks on the windows to hold strings of lights.  That worked really well and was better than using tape.
> 
> It's a great time to be at WL/VWL.  We'd do it again in a heartbeat if the schedules work.


It would be cool if there were some battery operated strings of lights. That way we could just wrap a string around our garland and put the batteries in and not have the concern of the door and the extension cord. I am thinking about signing up for the tree. We always enjoy our tree so much here at home all the way through the 1st of the year and the kids are worried about "missing" their tree so much, so I thought that having a tree in the villa might help.


----------



## betsywdw

LVSWL said:


> It would be cool if there were some battery operated strings of lights. That way we could just wrap a string around our garland and put the batteries in and not have the concern of the door and the extension cord. I am thinking about signing up for the tree. We always enjoy our tree so much here at home all the way through the 1st of the year and the kids are worried about "missing" their tree so much, so I thought that having a tree in the villa might help.



I have a few sets of battery operated lights that I put around wreaths during the holidays.  I think I picked them up at Sears a year or two ago.


----------



## LVSWL

Betsywdw-thanks so much! I knew that I had seen something like that. I will have to keep my eyes open once the holiday items go up next fall.


----------



## Island Mouse

Well between finishing up final exams, the holidays, having family come for a visit, my college graduation, and work, I've been away from the boards for a couple months.  Last week when I finally had a bit of free time I thought I would see what the Groupies have been up to and there were 70 new pages added since the last time I checked!!!  
But I finally got through them all and wanted to say hi to everyone and welcome home to the new groupies.  Down to just under 8 months til our big wedding in Epcot and honeymoon at VWL!!  In June we're going for our planning session and staying in a FW Cabin, so I just might need to make a daily stroll over to the Lodge to get a little WL fix.


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back Island Mouse!  Sounds like you've been busy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Down to just under 8 months til our big wedding in Epcot and honeymoon at VWL!! In June we're going for our planning session and staying in a FW Cabin, so I just might need to make a daily stroll over to the Lodge to get a little WL fix.


Glad you're back Island Mouse.....you'll have to fill us in on all your wedding plans.   This must be such an exciting time for you


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome back Island Mouse and thanks for the Welcome Home.  being a VWL Groupie. Everyone is great on this thread.

  We had our disneymoon at Dixie Landings. There isn't a better way to celebrate your wedding. IMHO!! Good Luck with all the planning and have FUN


----------



## mickeymorse

I just noticed that I was POST #3000!!!!


----------



## Degli

Hello all,
Back from our trip and of course, came back with a virus.  Probably from the hubby.  Had a wonderful time though. I would go back in the winter in a heart beat. Beautiful 70's weather and even an 83 degree day. DD cheeks were sunburned. Who would a thunk it! Some of the highlights were getting to spend another 5 days at the Lodge with my 74 yo mom. She's still got it and loves the WL as much as we do. The ride on the ferry never gets old and the Lights Parade on the bay everynight is touching. We did the Hoop de Doo at a 9:30 show this time to get the discount although the late time was tough after a day in the parks. The people and cast members didn't seem to be into it as much. Oh, I forgot, guess who got to be in the show?......ME!  What a trip! Gotta go back soon. VWL never gets old. It does feel like home!


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> Well between finishing up final exams, the holidays, having family come for a visit, my college graduation, and work, I've been away from the boards for a couple months.  Last week when I finally had a bit of free time I thought I would see what the Groupies have been up to and there were 70 new pages added since the last time I checked!!!
> But I finally got through them all and wanted to say hi to everyone and welcome home to the new groupies.  Down to just under 8 months til our big wedding in Epcot and honeymoon at VWL!!  In June we're going for our planning session and staying in a FW Cabin, so I just might need to make a daily stroll over to the Lodge to get a little WL fix.



I love to hear about wedding plans.  Please, when you are up to it, DETAILS!!  
Maybe send the bride-to-be on here for flowers/wedding gown gory details! 

Congratulations on the graduation. 

Oh yes, it is good to see you again! 



mickeymorse said:


> Welcome back Island Mouse and thanks for the Welcome Home.  being a VWL Groupie. Everyone is great on this thread.
> 
> We had our disneymoon at Dixie Landings. There isn't a better way to celebrate your wedding. IMHO!! Good Luck with all the planning and have FUN



MM, you called it Dixie Landings!  A man after our (Mr Muushka and I) own hearts!  
That is our second favorite resort on Disney property.  

A few years ago we spent a weekend there and I actually said (you are not going to believe this) 
"Let's sell our DVC points and always stay here".
But then we checked into VWL and I said "Never mind". 



mickeymorse said:


> I just noticed that I was POST #3000!!!!



We are going to get closed down!!  Where is our founder to start it back up????



Degli said:


> Hello all,
> Back from our trip and of course, came back with a virus.  Probably from the hubby.  Had a wonderful time though. I would go back in the winter in a heart beat. Beautiful 70's weather and even an 83 degree day. DD cheeks were sunburned. Who would a thunk it! Some of the highlights were getting to spend another 5 days at the Lodge with my 74 yo mom. She's still got it and loves the WL as much as we do. The ride on the ferry never gets old and the Lights Parade on the bay everynight is touching. We did the Hoop de Doo at a 9:30 show this time to get the discount although the late time was tough after a day in the parks. The people and cast members didn't seem to be into it as much. Oh, I forgot, guess who got to be in the show?......ME!  What a trip! Gotta go back soon. VWL never gets old. It does feel like home!



Oooh, sorry you came back ill.  I picked up a Coxsackie virus from WDW one year and I was so sick, for weeks.  
I hope you have some very short-lived bug.
Sounds like your favorite things at the Lodge are ours also!


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> I love to hear about wedding plans.  Please, when you are up to it, DETAILS!!
> Maybe send the bride-to-be on here for flowers/wedding gown gory details!
> 
> Congratulations on the graduation.
> 
> Oh yes, it is good to see you again!



Thanks for the congrats.  It definitely feels good to be finished.  DF is still finishing her last semester so she is a bit jealous that I am finished already.  I will keep all of you groupies posted on our wedding details.  Not much yet, except the ceremony is in Epcot in the courtyard of the Germany pavilion and the reception is also in Epcot at the Living Seas.  We go in June to meet with our planner and get the details worked out.  We are having it in October because with the F&W fest and MNSSHP, it is just a great time to be at WDW.  Everyone keeps telling us they are excited about going, but so far nobody has booked any rooms.  Oh well.  We have our rooms already booked at our official "home" (our first trip home actually) for the days leading up to the wedding and then I am surprising my bride-to-be with a 1br at VWL for 6 nights for our honeymoon.  It should be a great time.


----------



## Muushka

It sounds like it will be wonderful.  And great choice of honeymoon villas!


----------



## mickeymorse

IM, I have to agree about October. I love going then. Unfortunately this past year tropical storm Noel gave us more rain than I would have liked but hey its still WDW.


----------



## blossomz

Island Mouse said:


> Thanks for the congrats.  It definitely feels good to be finished.  DF is still finishing her last semester so she is a bit jealous that I am finished already.  I will keep all of you groupies posted on our wedding details.  Not much yet, except the ceremony is in Epcot in the courtyard of the Germany pavilion and the reception is also in Epcot at the Living Seas.  We go in June to meet with our planner and get the details worked out.  We are having it in October because with the F&W fest and MNSSHP, it is just a great time to be at WDW.  Everyone keeps telling us they are excited about going, but so far nobody has booked any rooms.  Oh well.  We have our rooms already booked at our official "home" (our first trip home actually) for the days leading up to the wedding and then I am surprising my bride-to-be with a 1br at VWL for 6 nights for our honeymoon.  It should be a great time.



OMG..that sounds wonderful!!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Degli, 

So sorry you came back ill.  This is absolutely the worst year for flu/viruses.   Everyone I know has it.  Feel better soon. 

Glad u had a great time and the weather sounded perfect for winter !   DH and I are planning to permanently relocate to FL in 3 years.  Just waiting for our youngest to finish high school.    You just can't beat 70's and 80's in Jan and Feb !!!!

Have any pics from your visit to share with us ?
49 more pages on our beloved thread until we get moved..................


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there groupies!

Here we are sitting under a few inches of snow and freezing rain in New Jersey, just counting the days until we leave for our beloved lodge.   (15, as of today!)  I sure hope the bad weather is over by the time we fly out.

Has anyone taken the Wonders of the Lodge tour lately?  How long does it take, and would you consider it worthwhile?  I am pretty sure that I would enjoy it, but find myself wondering if DS (age 8) and his cousin (age 11) will consider it time well spent.  Opinions, anyone?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## blossomz

It's cold and icy here in PA too..  I am sooo ready for a visit to our Lodge!  I did the tour with Stan last summer.  He is so wonderful!  My 11 year old nephew was with us.  He loved Stan and the tour.  Stan showed him some hidden mickeys.  Stan is really a gem..he makes the tour!  I say go for it...


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> Hi there groupies!
> 
> Here we are sitting under a few inches of snow and freezing rain in New Jersey, just counting the days until we leave for our beloved lodge.   (15, as of today!)  I sure hope the bad weather is over by the time we fly out.
> 
> Has anyone taken the Wonders of the Lodge tour lately?  How long does it take, and would you consider it worthwhile?  I am pretty sure that I would enjoy it, but find myself wondering if DS (age 8) and his cousin (age 11) will consider it time well spent.  Opinions, anyone?
> 
> Thanks,
> Jill



Hey Jill.  15 days, you lucky Moose   .  I think the Lodge tour took about 30 minutes if I remember correctly.  I am not sure the kiddos would appreciate it as much as we Groupies.  But then I don't have any, so what do I know! 

We expect extra long trip reports AND pictures from new Groupies, in case you hadn't heard.


----------



## 50 years Too!

I think Jimmytammy said Stan was retiring.  When is that date?
I'd love to have a tour before he leaves.

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

The Lodge tour takes about 45 mins.  Our kids are 13 and 15 and they seemed to enjoy it.  

As far as I know Stan is still working.  I will miss him for sure once he does call it quits.


----------



## blossomz

I've heard Stan say he was retiring soon too, but I don't think it is going to be very soon.  He loves being at the lodge and as long as he is healthy enough to go on I think he will!


----------



## wildernessDad

I saw Ranger Stan the last day of our stay.  We were leaving for the DME.  

I wanted to talk with him, but he was being 'mobbed' by several CMs.  Guess he's not just a legend to the guests.


----------



## Muushka

Good morning Groupies.  Well this week I have to do the unthinkable.  I call and switch our VWL 2 br to OKW 2 br and then a couple of BCV nights at the end for my family.  I know it will kill my poor husband to not stay at VWL, I think he loves it there even more than I do!  But we are going to do some serious cooking and we think that OKW will be more comfy for 4 adults.  

They will be staying in a studio at BCV and we will be at ASMU for Friday night.  I really hope we are able to book BCV for that Friday night.  That will be the night that the DVC Member cruise comes back.  Keep your fingers crossed for me!  Otherwise we may very well be looking at VWL!

So I was thinking, Iron Chefs Orlando!  Each person will have to cook dinner one night.  I think we ought to make a sporting event out of it!!  Secret ingredient, final voting based on taste, creativity and plating!!  Do you think we could get Alton Brown to MC and The Chairman to do the theatrics???   

Then we are doing the free dining for 3 nights, so I will be calling and booking that!  My dance card is full with CRO phone calls! 

Happy Sunday Groupies!


----------



## wildernessDad

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies.  Well this week I have to do the unthinkable.  I call and switch our VWL 2 br to OKW 2 br and then a couple of BCV nights at the end for my family.  I know it will kill my poor husband to not stay at VWL, I think he loves it there even more than I do!  But we are going to do some serious cooking and we think that OKW will be more comfy for 4 adults.


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies.  Well this week I have to do the unthinkable.  I call and switch our VWL 2 br to OKW 2 br and then a couple of BCV nights at the end for my family.  I know it will kill my poor husband to not stay at VWL, I think he loves it there even more than I do!  But we are going to do some serious cooking and we think that OKW will be more comfy for 4 adults.
> 
> Happy Sunday Groupies!



All I can say is that's just  Muushka, but you know us groupies still love you.

And we just got word on Fri that we closed on our contract.  Now to wait until we are in the system to make that first ressie.
 Almost a true groupie now


----------



## blossomz

Officially....Welcome home MickeyMorse!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

blossomz said:


> Officially....Welcome home MickeyMorse!!!



Thanks Blossomz. I can hardly contain my excitement.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks Blossomz. I can hardly contain my excitement.



Me either!!  That is great news!!!


----------



## blossomz

I don't know Muushka...I can understand the OKW thing...but...BCV vs VWL?


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Me either!!  That is great news!!!



Thanks Muushka! Just wanted to say that I posted here first!!!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies.  Well this week I have to do the unthinkable.  I call and switch our VWL 2 br to OKW 2 br and then a couple of BCV nights at the end for my family.  I know it will kill my poor husband to not stay at VWL, I think he loves it there even more than I do!  But we are going to do some serious cooking and we think that OKW will be more comfy for 4 adults.
> 
> Happy Sunday Groupies!




Breathe in, breathe out, in,out.    Tell Mr.Muushka, I'll pat the bears nose for him.  Let me know how the cookoff goes, it sounds like fun.  You ever notice how even cooking seems like fun at the world.


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Breathe in, breathe out, in,out.    Tell Mr.Muushka, I'll pat the bears nose for him.  Let me know how the cookoff goes, it sounds like fun.  You ever notice how even cooking seems like fun at the world.



I have really enjoyed the times that I have cooked out on the grills at SSR. I don't recall seeing any at VWL. Does anyone know it there are any?


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Breathe in, breathe out, in,out.    Tell Mr.Muushka, I'll pat the bears nose for him.  Let me know how the cookoff goes, it sounds like fun.  You ever notice how even cooking seems like fun at the world.



I told Mr M about the nose.  He feels a little better now. 
I even enjoyed cooking with my sister and cousin here at home.  At WDW it will be even more fun! 



blossomz said:


> I don't know Muushka...I can understand the OKW thing...but...BCV vs VWL?


It's all my cousin's fault.  Last time we were all there together I offered a DVC vacation.  I took them over to BCV and my cousin started drooling in SAB.  So to satisfy him, I booked (or want to) them a studio for 2 nights there.
Forgive?? 



loribell said:


> I have really enjoyed the times that I have cooked out on the grills at SSR. I don't recall seeing any at VWL. Does anyone know it there are any?



I think I saw some over by the boat house area, but hopefully someone else will chime in.  
I am thinking that our night of cooking will be steaks on the grill at OKW.  Steaks from Super Target (they are the best I have ever had, Sutton and Dodge brand).  And a big salad.  And crunchy bread.  Yum.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka.....
The Iron Chef night sounds fun !  Good idea. 

As for OKW.....this is our "home" resort and we do love it there.  If you don't mind not being real close to the main Hospitality House/Olivia's/main pool, may I suggest you request "water view".   Buildings 45, 46, or 55 in the Southpoint area.  GREAT views of the Sassagoula river.   Bldg 43 is a favorite of mine in the Turtle Pond area.   

Here's hoping the Friday night at BCV comes through for ya !


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the Fri night Pixie dust wishes and for the request tips.  We love the Sassagoula river!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> And a big salad.   Yum.



Is that like The Big Salad from Monks?


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Is that like The Big Salad from Monks?



Oops, don't know who Monk is?
(Was actually thinking of Elaine on Seinfeld  )

So, who is Monk?  Or what is Monks?


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Oops, don't know who Monk is?
> (Was actually thinking of Elaine on Seinfeld  )
> 
> So, who is Monk?  Or what is Monks?



( HEEELLLLOOOOOOOWWW!!!) You got it. Thats the name of the coffee shop they always eat at. 
Just gotta love Seinfeld


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> ( HEEELLLLOOOOOOOWWW!!!) You got it. Thats the name of the coffee shop they always eat at.
> Just gotta love Seinfeld



Now don't I feel like the silly goose! 

It's funny.  As soon as I hit "post reply" on my question about Monk, I wondered if that was the name of the restaurant!  But then I thought it was maybe that show 'Monk'.  Oh well, just goes to show, you can teach an old dog a new trick  .


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> It's all my cousin's fault.  Last time we were all there together I offered a DVC vacation.  I took them over to BCV and my cousin started drooling in SAB.  So to satisfy him, I booked (or want to) them a studio for 2 nights there.
> Forgive??



OK...I guess so!


----------



## cheer4bison

Congrats MickeyMorse on closing !  Isn't it a great feeling to have a piece of the lodge in your name?

So when will be your first official trip "home?"


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Cheer. I think we are looking to go in January. Either for the marathon if I can talk DW into it or nearer to the end of the month. Might bring my MIL and aunt with us. Will have to get 2 studios if possible. DW doesn't want to cook yet so we don't need the kitchen.


----------



## jimmytammy

Say it aint so...you are staying somewhere besides our beloved Lodge.   What is this world coming to? 

MickeyMorse

CONGRATULATIONS and WELCOME HOME neighbor( in Wilderness Lodge colors, of course )


----------



## wildernessDad

A somewhat belated congratulations to mickeymorse for closing!  Although, I did congratulate him on the other thread.  It must be nice to have the process done with.

When do you get your points?


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies.  Well this week I have to do the unthinkable.  I call and switch our VWL 2 br to OKW 2 br and then a couple of BCV nights at the end for my family.




Okay...I'm gone for a couple of days and what?  Armageddon????  

This from the same lady who tried to get the guys in white coats to take me to the padded cell when I mentioned we'd be at BCV this year instead of VWL???  

Ah, Muushka....we hardly knew ya!


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> And we just got word on Fri that we closed on our contract.




Wow....that's AWESOME!!!  









Wonderful, wonderful news!


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> I have really enjoyed the times that I have cooked out on the grills at SSR. I don't recall seeing any at VWL. Does anyone know it there are any?



Lori...there sure are.  They are tucked along the back of the beach that's on the other side of the path down to the pier.


----------



## Muushka

Ahhhhhh.  Granny and his maps.  I was hoping you would show up!


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> A somewhat belated congratulations to mickeymorse for closing!  Although, I did congratulate him on the other thread.  It must be nice to have the process done with.
> 
> When do you get your points?



Thanks again WD. We get the pts June 1st.

Thanks to Deb,Jimmytammy and Granny for the welcome home too!!

Great job on the BBQ photo Granny.


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Lori...there sure are.  They are tucked along the back of the beach that's on the other side of the path down to the pier.



Thanks Granny! What a wonderful place to sit and cook!


----------



## lisaviolet

Granny said:


> Lori...there sure are.  They are tucked along the back of the beach that's on the other side of the path down to the pier.



Thanks Granny.   I have no idea why I'm sending you flowers.   But Mr. Icon sure looked appropriate for this find.  

Lisa


----------



## Granny

lisaviolet said:


> Thanks Granny.   I have no idea why I'm sending you flowers.   But Mr. Icon sure looked appropriate for this find.
> 
> Lisa



Gee, Lisa...    .... very thoughtful!  

And Muushka...now that I've got my sarcasm off my chest, I hope you have a great trip at OKW and BCV.


----------



## Muushka

Granny?  Sarcastic???  No way! 
Thanks for the great trip wishes.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Okay,  I have a confession.
I'm going to stay at BCV in April.  I'm going with girlfriends who want to stay on the Boardwalk.  I'm already feeling unsettled about this decision.  I'm going to have to get a slipcover for the ugly couch!  (Sorry if I offended anyone).
On a happier note, VWL in October and December!
Let me know what you think Muuska.  Have a wonderful trip.  At least go say hi to our lodge. 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Don't worry, I'll be over at WL a few times for sure.

So, I am not alone in my opinion of the ugly couch at VWL?

We stayed at BCV a few years ago and had a wonderful stay. I hope you and the girls love it too!


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Congrats MickeyMorse on your closing and becoming "official." I hope to join you soon. I was told by our closing agent they received the estoppel from DVC member services so our closing documents should be coming in a day or so.


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Congrats MickeyMorse on your closing and becoming "official." I hope to join you soon. I was told by our closing agent they received the estoppel from DVC member services so our closing documents should be coming in a day or so.



Well that's a  Double Woop!! 

Congrats to DisneyNutzy!


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Congrats MickeyMorse on your closing and becoming "official." I hope to join you soon. I was told by our closing agent they received the estoppel from DVC member services so our closing documents should be coming in a day or so.



Thanks and heres wishing yours moves nice and quickly as well.

It looks like they are getting ready to announce formally our new neighbour across the lake from the other post this morning.


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> So, I am not alone in my opinion of the ugly couch at VWL?



Hey, I LIKE that couch!   

That black & white checked chair on the other hand.


----------



## Muushka

I am so happy with my home that I have no desire to own anywhere else in 'the World'.

Thanks for listening. 

(Just wishing I could get all excited when another DVC opens up, but just can't) 

PS Granny, I like that checkard chair!


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> It looks like they are getting ready to announce formally our new neighbour across the lake from the other post this morning.



There goes the neighborhood!  

That new tower will probably block our nice view of Space Mountain that we used to have from the end of our dock.  

Wonder if CRV will have Flag Families!


----------



## jimmytammy

DisneyNutzy said:


> Congrats MickeyMorse on your closing and becoming "official." I hope to join you soon. I was told by our closing agent they received the estoppel from DVC member services so our closing documents should be coming in a day or so.



Congrats on the buy.  Great choice of home BTW


----------



## wildernessDad

I heard that the penthouse of the KTR is called the Saruman Suite.


----------



## Muushka

OK.  I don't know who Saruman is??

(But then I didn't know the name of the restaurant in Seinfeld)


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> I heard that the penthouse of the KTR is called the Saruman Suite.



WDad....oh, you bad!!!!  




			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> OK. I don't know who Saruman is??



That would be the name of the evil wizard in the Lord of the Rings trilogy.  He just so happened to live in his evil little tower and wreak some major havoc in the world from there.  Sounds like a better name than the Kingdom Tower!


----------



## wildernessDad

Now if they start building a large single-lens 'pair' of glasses, then watch out!


----------



## MickeyBabe

VWL Groupies lurker here....

Saw this and thought of all of you....

http://www.mickeymoose.org/welcome.html


----------



## eliza61

Now this I just love!


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> I heard that the penthouse of the KTR is called the Saruman Suite.



Wouldn't that put us in the middle of the Ent forest? You know what happens when you upset the Ents!!


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> I heard that the penthouse of the KTR is called the Saruman Suite.





Granny said:


> That would be the name of the evil wizard in the Lord of the Rings trilogy.  He just so happened to live in his evil little tower and wreak some major havoc in the world from there.  Sounds like a better name than the Kingdom Tower!




Well now let's not be to hasty, this might not be such a bad thing, I mean think of the possibilites.. Me stuck in a tower, couple of elves, maybe a guy from Gondor or two thrown in.  I mean the little princesses have Cinderalla's castle, this could be for the "bigger" princesses.

I'm now returning you to the family portion of this forum.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> VWL Groupies lurker here....
> 
> Saw this and thought of all of you....
> 
> http://www.mickeymoose.org/welcome.html


and how bout the link on that site "useless moose facts" ?   



> eliza61 : this might not be such a bad thing, I mean think of the possibilites.. Me stuck in a tower, couple of elves, maybe a guy from Gondor or two thrown in. I mean the little princesses have Cinderalla's castle, this could be for the "bigger" princesses.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

jimmytammy said:


> Congrats on the buy.  Great choice of home BTW


Thanks! Can't wait for the first trip home.

Just wired the money and faxed the documents so hopefully we will be official very soon 

I must admit these Lord of the Ring references are going right over my head. The wife is a big fan. I will have to get her to read and explain them to me..lol.


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks! Can't wait for the first trip home.
> 
> Just wired the money and faxed the documents so hopefully we will be official very soon
> 
> I must admit these Lord of the Ring references are going right over my head. The wife is a big fan. I will have to get her to read and explain them to me..lol.




Congrats DisneyNutzy,
We love the lodge.  Don't mind us, usually by mid week the groupies get a little   and the bad puns start dropping. One thing about this merry band of moosekeeters we're a fun bunch.


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> Congrats DisneyNutzy,
> We love the lodge.  Don't mind us, usually by mid week the groupies get a little   and the bad puns start dropping. One thing about this merry band of moosekeeters we're a fun bunch.



Tell me about it!  I am loopy as we speak!  And no, I have NOT had any moose juice!

Loved your LotR reference btw!


----------



## 50 years Too!

wildernessDad said:


> Tell me about it!  I am loopy as we speak!  And no, I have NOT had any moose juice!
> 
> Loved your LotR reference btw!



I bought some of that moose juice the other day.  Somehow, just seeing those cocktail partying moose makes my vino taste better!

Deb


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Thanks! Can't wait for the first trip home.
> 
> Just wired the money and faxed the documents so hopefully we will be official very soon
> 
> I must admit these Lord of the Ring references are going right over my head. The wife is a big fan. I will have to get her to read and explain them to me..lol.



I'm sooo anxious I called MS today and   we aren't in the system yet. She was very nice though. It seems that this is a common occurrence to MS. I don't understand why.


----------



## Granny

MickeyBabe said:


> VWL Groupies lurker here....
> 
> Saw this and thought of all of you....
> 
> http://www.mickeymoose.org/welcome.html



MickeyBabe....how nice to have you drop in with this present for the Groupies!!  





That is some kind of funky site!


----------



## wildernessDad

I'm hungry.  I think I'll trek on over to Roaring Fork and.... Oh gosh, I'm not a VWL.  So sad.


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> I'm sooo anxious I called MS today and   we aren't in the system yet. She was very nice though. It seems that this is a common occurrence to MS. I don't understand why.



To enhance the anticipation MM!  Sorry, no clue, but I am anxious with you!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Thanks MickeyBabe!  I guess we're really making a name for ourselves!  I just hope it's a good one!


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> So, I am not alone in my opinion of the ugly couch at VWL?






			
				Granny said:
			
		

> Hey, I LIKE that couch!
> 
> That black & white checked chair on the other hand.






			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> PS Granny, I like that checkard chair!





Okay fellow Groupies.  Which piece of furniture wins the UGLY award?


The couch?









or the chair?









Come on now...none of this "VWL is perfect and so is all the furniture!".    Gotta pick one to win the award (unless you want to volunteer something else).


----------



## LVSWL

Muushka- I was just checking in on the North Carolina Members thread. I noticed that you mentioned that you live in Cary. I grew up there. My mom's homeplace was on Chatham Street downtown where the library is now.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Actually, I was complaining about BCV's couch.  Now that is one ugly couch!
I'm not especially fond of the couch and chair at VWL, but I'd have to say it is really busy having them with the rug.  But you know, somehow when you see them in person, they aren't that bad.  (Not that I'd want them in my house)!
Doesn't matter, because they are in VWL, they are perfect!  Sorry Granny, couldn't resist! 

Deb


Come on now...none of this "VWL is perfect and so is all the furniture!".    Gotta pick one to win the award (unless you want to volunteer something else).  [/QUOTE]


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> Okay fellow Groupies. Which piece of furniture wins the UGLY award?


 
I vote that the chair is uglier than the couch.


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Muushka- I was just checking in on the North Carolina Members thread. I noticed that you mentioned that you live in Cary. I grew up there. My mom's homeplace was on Chatham Street downtown where the library is now.



And I live just off of W. Chatham St. (and Cary Parkway).  It is indeed, a small world.  I am a transplant to Cary, but it is a really nice area.  I'll bet it was nice growing up here.

*Now, back to the decor wars.......

I vote that we get rid of the carpeting, the couch AND the chair!!!*


----------



## Granny

Muushka said:


> *Now, back to the decor wars.......
> 
> I vote that we get rid of the carpeting, the couch AND the chair!!!*



You know, it's funny but individually they all are probably not what I would pick out for furniture/rug decor.  But when we're there, I don't ever recall thinking "My gosh, that couch/chair/carpet is ugly!".  

Somehow, they do seem to go together and the sum is definitely better than the individual parts.  

I think that's what Deb (50YT) was saying.  

And you know there really aren't any "wars" to be fought at VWL...


....unless you're trying to get a chair by the main pool during the summer!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

THe chair is ok along, but not with the rest of the decor.

The VWL couch _might be _uglier than the BCV couch.


----------



## wildernessDad

It's all beautiful to me due to the fact that if I am looking at it, then I am home.


----------



## eliza61

You know this is really sad, "the old guy" and I were trying to remember what the couch looked like.  He keeps saying "we had a couch in the villa?"  Then I realized each time we've stayed at the villas we've had 3 6ft teenage boys draped over the couch. I don't think I ever saw the upholstery.  

I think it's either time for my trip to hurry up or I'm going to have to start popping some Gingko Biloba.


----------



## loribell

I would have to pick the couch.


----------



## blossomz

Ok..if I must pick...I pick the sofa!  I don't mind the checkered chair!  Besides you can always bring along some checkers to pass the time!


----------



## loribell

blossomz said:


> Ok..if I must pick...I pick the sofa!  I don't mind the checkered chair!  Besides you can always bring along some checkers to pass the time!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> You know, it's funny but individually they all are probably not what I would pick out for furniture/rug decor.  But when we're there, I don't ever recall thinking "My gosh, that couch/chair/carpet is ugly!".
> 
> Somehow, they do seem to go together and the sum is definitely better than the individual parts.
> 
> I think that's what Deb (50YT) was saying.
> 
> And you know there really aren't any "wars" to be fought at VWL...
> 
> 
> ....unless you're trying to get a chair by the main pool during the summer!



It's funny Granny.  I look at that entire (mess) decoration scheme at VWL and think to myself 'if they weren't all together in the same room it wouldn't be so bad'. 

PS I think the couch is winning!!


Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)
Replace the couch at VWL (and the rug while you're at it)

should I stop now??


----------



## jimmytammy

wildernessDad said:


> It's all beautiful to me due to the fact that if I am looking at it, then I am home.


Im with you WD(but the chair could go )


----------



## betsywdw

My DD has a particular fondness for the chair!  She makes a break for it anytime someone gets up


----------



## blossomz

But somehow...that mess of mixed colors and checks...all end up making our lodge so charming!! So I guess we should be careful what we wish for...it could suddenly get worse!


----------



## Granny

betsywdw said:


> My DD has a particular fondness for the chair!  She makes a break for it anytime someone gets up


Betsy....too cute of a picture! 



			
				blossomz said:
			
		

> So I guess we should be careful what we wish for...it could suddenly get worse!



Honestly, I don't think any Groupie is really offended by any aspect of the decor.  We are just passing some time talking about our favorite place on some long winter days.  

Besides, I always figured VWL looks like a bachelor decorated it based on furniture his newly married buddies suddenly had to get rid of.


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> Betsy....too cute of a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't think any Groupie is really offended by any aspect of the decor.  We are just passing some time talking about our favorite place on some long winter days.
> 
> Besides, I always figured VWL looks like a bachelor decorated it based on furniture his newly married buddies suddenly had to get rid of.



We're just havin' some fun..I still say part of the charm is the bad decorating!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I have always wondered about the chair...wondered if I was imagining it.  Usually it's covered with stuff from the DGC and I don't really see it.Thank heavens!

Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Betsy....too cute of a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I don't think any Groupie is really offended by any aspect of the decor.  We are just passing some time talking about our favorite place on some long winter days.
> 
> Besides, I always figured VWL looks like a bachelor decorated it based on furniture his newly married buddies suddenly had to get rid of.



Oh Granny.  You do have such a way with words.  Yes, Betsy, your daughter sure is a cutie and yes, I am passing time wishing I was there with that living room decor!  I think I would be sad if someday I walked in and there was a designer couch sitting there on some beautiful sculpted rug with a chair that matched!  The decor is supposed to be mis-matched, like a summer camp (very fond childhood memories of an aunt's lake house).



blossomz said:


> We're just havin' some fun..I still say part of the charm is the bad decorating!



Right there with ya!


----------



## wildernessDad

It's those railroad people that decorated it.  They have no fashion sense, I think.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> It's those railroad people that decorated it.  They have no fashion sense, I think.



{headslap}  Ah!  That explains everything!! Thanks.


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

Hey easy not all railroad people have bad taste.   

All Aboard!


----------



## the who #3

vwl was totally unknow to us at the first visit there.  we fell in love with the resort immediatly.  the longer we stayed the more we loved it.  as someone else wrote earlier in this thread, vwl reached out to my soul.  we felt at home there and therefore we have made a small purchase of vwl pts. to add to our other collections of homes.


----------



## Granny

the who #3 said:


> vwl was totally unknow to us at the first visit there.  we fell in love with the resort immediatly.  the longer we stayed the more we loved it.  as someone else wrote earlier in this thread, vwl reached out to my soul.  we felt at home there and therefore we have made a small purchase of vwl pts. to add to our other collections of homes.



You are clearly a kindred spirit to the Groupies!  Feel free to drop in any time and share your thoughts, remembrances and such about our favorite place.  Rest assured that you really are among people who understand you!


----------



## Muushka

the who #3 said:


> vwl was totally unknow to us at the first visit there.  we fell in love with the resort immediatly.  the longer we stayed the more we loved it.  as someone else wrote earlier in this thread, vwl reached out to my soul.  we felt at home there and therefore we have made a small purchase of vwl pts. to add to our other collections of homes.



Spoken like a true groupie.  Your siggie looks pretty bare, I think you need to grab e VWL Groupies Moosie!   I'll bet he would look great on you!


----------



## Granny

WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> Hey easy not all railroad people have bad taste.
> 
> All Aboard!



Well let's see....I think Walt considered himself a "railroad person".  I think you make a pretty good case!!!


----------



## DVC@BWV

I was able to book a studio this morning for May 29-June 6. All I requested was upper floor - should I have put in other requests? Does anyone prefer the first floor over the upper floors? TIA!


----------



## MiaSRN62

the who #3 !



> I was able to book a studio this morning for May 29-June 6. All I requested was upper floor - should I have put in other requests? Does anyone prefer the first floor over the upper floors? TIA!


Hi DVCBWV.....I didn't mind the ground floor except for one thing.   Our last stay at VWL (Oct 2006), we had a ground floor right by the lobby----very convenient to bus stop and entry to the main WL lobby.   But....we weren't thrilled with our patio.  It was very overrun with branches and vegetation.  Our view was of this vegetation as well as the covered wooden walkway 
connecting the Villas with the main Lodge.   So, iow, I've had much better views when staying at VWL.   

These photos were taken while standing on the patio (no zoom used).  I'd welcome anyone else's opinion on these rooms/views if they've had them (again....location/convience was good....view was blah) :


----------



## DVC@BWV

Maria,
Wow - did any creatures come out from that foliage?  LOL   

I'm assuming that most of the room views are going to be of the woods so there's not much to be made in the way of requests except for floor preference, or am I wrong?


----------



## MiaSRN62

DVC@BWV said:


> Maria,
> Wow - did any creatures come out from that foliage?  LOL
> 
> I'm assuming that most of the room views are going to be of the woods so there's not much to be made in the way of requests except for floor preference, or am I wrong?



A few spiders....but that's about it !  

And no....*some* ground floors have views of walkway....flowers.....pool......I had requested an upper floor, but when we checked in early (9:45 am), they told me they had a ground floor ready right away so I took it.   I would do this again to get a room so quickly.  We had had a 6 am flight (had left for the airport at 3:30 am), so getting that ground floor right away was terrific.   But I think I would prefer an upper floor.  

I didn't want to infringe on anyone's privacy, so I stood in front of their patios and looked outward to take this photos (there was less privacy with some of these ground floor patios on the pool side) :





















*There was a walkway in front, then this landscaping....*


----------



## mickeymorse

A friendly Welcome to the who #3   As Muushka has already mentioned, your siggie would look so much better with a groupie moosie in it.

And lastly,  *WE'RE IN * I called MS today and received our new membership # Just have to decide exactly when our 1st trip will be. I think marathon week sounds good!!! Now if I could just get the website to work for me.


----------



## mickeymorse

Maria, It almost looks like you could have been camping in the great outdoors with all that lush vegetation.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, It almost looks like you could have been camping in the great outdoors with all that lush vegetation.


and this is what the WL is all about, right ?  

Congrats on formerly being in the database Mickeymorse !


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> Snip....
> 
> And lastly,  *WE'RE IN * I called MS today and received our new membership # Just have to decide exactly when our 1st trip will be. I think marathon week sounds good!!! Now if I could just get the website to work for me.



Woohoo.  Finally!!  Great to have you finally, an official Groupie!


Today is my birthday!  And I always get hard cold cash so I went last night and ordered me my favorite lamp.  At JC Penny they have a Mission style (AKA WL style!) floor lamp that I have been eyeing forever.  It is pricey ($300 ) but they pretty much always have it for $150.  Well with the additional 15% discount and the additional $20 off, $114 with tax!  Sold!  Sorry, I know this isn't the budget board, but I couldn't help it!
Oh, and my husband got me a new Zune to replace the one I drowned at the VWL Jacuzzi  .


----------



## LVSWL

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
Are you going out somewhere special to eat for your birthday?


----------



## blossomz

Happy Birthday Muushka!  Have a Moosey  Disney Day!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Woohoo.  Finally!!  Great to have you finally, an official Groupie!
> 
> 
> Today is my birthday!  And I always get hard cold cash so I went last night and ordered me my favorite lamp.  At JC Penny they have a Mission style (AKA WL style!) floor lamp that I have been eyeing forever.  It is pricey ($300 ) but they pretty much always have it for $150.  Well with the additional 15% discount and the additional $20 off, $114 with tax!  Sold!  Sorry, I know this isn't the budget board, but I couldn't help it!
> Oh, and my husband got me a new Zune to replace the one I drowned at the VWL Jacuzzi  .


  

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MUUSHKA* 

It feels great to be official.  I forgot about your Zune experience.  Glad to see you have a new one. Hope you have a wonderful day.

Rob


----------



## mickeymorse

LVSWL said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!
> Are you going out somewhere special to eat for your birthday?



Yeah, like Artist Point?


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon groupies. Happy Birthday Muushka! Congrats on being in the system Mickeymorse. Hopefully we will know that feeling soon. I had to sign a document Thursday to extend our closing date back to no later than March 7 since Disney was slow returning documents. Everything is signed, money wired so hopefully it will be early next week. Then we will just have to figure out our first trip home. The last minute April trip I was hoping for just isn't going to happen.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Today is my birthday! And I always get hard cold cash so I went last night and ordered me my favorite lamp. At JC Penny they have a Mission style (AKA WL style!) floor lamp that I have been eyeing forever. It is pricey ($300 ) but they pretty much always have it for $150. Well with the additional 15% discount and the additional $20 off, $114 with tax! Sold! Sorry, I know this isn't the budget board, but I couldn't help it!
> Oh, and my husband got me a new Zune to replace the one I drowned at the VWL Jacuzzi  .



A very _Happy Birthday _to you Muushka !!!    The lamp sounds really cool....and at a very cool price too.  Glad u finally got that Zune too.


----------



## eliza61

Ahhhh!!  It's my buds birthday.  Yeehaw.  Happy Birthday Muushka
Thanks for helping to make the groupies forum one of the happiest places to hang out.   Many, many more.

Your pal

Eliza & Co.


----------



## DaveH

Muushka. I was thinking Whispering Canyon.


----------



## mickeymorse

I don't know how you do it Maria, but you find the coolest pics to put on here!


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Good afternoon groupies. Happy Birthday Muushka! Congrats on being in the system Mickeymorse. Hopefully we will know that feeling soon. I had to sign a document Thursday to extend our closing date back to no later than March 7 since Disney was slow returning documents. Everything is signed, money wired so hopefully it will be early next week. Then we will just have to figure out our first trip home. The last minute April trip I was hoping for just isn't going to happen.



Thanks a mooseful. Sorry about April not happening and you will be in the system before you know it.


----------



## wildernessDad

Happy birthday, Muushka!!!  I hope that you throughly enjoy your day!


----------



## Muushka

DaveH said:


> Muushka. I was thinking Whispering Canyon.



I wish!  Nope, Macaroni Grill. Almost as good. 



mickeymorse said:


> I don't know how you do it Maria, but you find the coolest pics to put on here!



I don't know how she does it either. Maria's pics rock!

Thank you all Groupies, for the warm wishes.  
I don't usually share personal stuff on the internet, but you all are so friendly, I just can't help myself  .


----------



## mickeymorse

We just booked our first trip home.  Did a little point saving and booked 2 studios for the weekend then switching to a 2 bdrm for Sun-Thur. Arriving Jan 23rd and Departing Jan 30th. saved 32 pts for our possible 2 wk'er in the summer of 09. Looks like adding on is needed already


----------



## Island Mouse

Hau`oli Lā Hānau Muushka!!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> We just booked our first trip home.  Did a little point saving and booked 2 studios for the weekend then switching to a 2 bdrm for Sun-Thur. Arriving Jan 23rd and Departing Jan 30th. saved 32 pts for our possible 2 wk'er in the summer of 09. Looks like adding on is needed already


How cool is that! 



Island Mouse said:


> Hau`oli Lā Hānau Muushka!!


How cool is that!   First time anyone ever wished me that!


----------



## MaryJ

Happy Birthday Muushka!!


----------



## Granny

Oh man, I almost missed out on the celebration!!









*
Happy Birthday Muushka!!!*


PARTY ON!!!


----------



## LVSWL

Ah, Macaroni Grill, right across from the high school? Brings back memoriesHope you had a wonderful evening!


----------



## Muushka

LVSWL said:


> Ah, Macaroni Grill, right across from the high school? Brings back memoriesHope you had a wonderful evening!



Yes!  That's the one!!!  And we had a great meal and lots of fun.    It was a great birthday.  

Awww Granny.  Thanks for the beautiful cake and Moose Merriment!


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh crap!  I missed such a wonderful occasion?!?!?

Well Muushka.....


I hope you had a fabulous day!!!!  Happy, oh so happy, Birthday to you.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I don't know how you do it Maria, but you find the coolest pics to put on here!





> I don't know how she does it either. Maria's pics rock!



Thanks !  Glad u like them  
I see lots of other good ones too.  Granny posted a cool one too---love the partying moose ....and that cool mickey on the cake. Looks like some cool disneyanna piece there.


----------



## Muushka

lisaviolet said:


> Oh crap!  I missed such a wonderful occasion?!?!?



You posted at 11:59!  You didn't miss it!!  And thank you


----------



## loribell

So sorry I missed your birthday Muushk. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Muushka

Now that is one cool birthday cake, thank you!


----------



## loribell

You are most welcome. Sorry I wasn't here yesterday.


----------



## cheer4bison

Sorry I missed your big day yesterday Muushka!

Hope your day was happy. 

Will you post a picture of your cool new Wilderness Lodge lamp when it arrives?  I'd love to see it.  Ever since we bought our DVC membership last summer, I have been plotting to redecorate one of our bedrooms in the style of our beloved lodge.  Here's what we have so far...







It's a slow start...one lamp, bear and moose candles, etc. but we're getting there.  Now if I could just get up the nerve to put up some log cabin-style wall paper. 

Next week at this time, we'll be at the Lodge.  Started packing my son's clothes already.  I sure could go for some 80 degree temperatures and sunshine.  

Anyone remember if there are coffee filters in the 2BR villas?  If not, I'll grab some at the grocery store and pack them in my bag.  

Can't wait. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the B-Day wishes C4B!

I love the lamp.  And the bear candle next to it.  Very 'Lodgey'!  It is fun trying to make our houses look like our WDW home, isn't it  . 

http://www.jcpenney.com/products/naq/N482017.jsp
that link above has a picture of the table lamp (we got the floor lamp though).  If you scroll past the first 6 or so pictures it will eventually come to the lamp.  I will take a picture when I get it (probably tomorrow).

I don't think there are any coffee filters in the 2 BR.  Just those lame coffee packets that we never use.  I bring my own coffee and filters.  But I usually enjoy strolling over to Roaring Fork for a Cup-A.
I hope you have a wonderful time at the Lodge next week!


----------



## wildernessDad

mickeymorse said:


> We just booked our first trip home.  Did a little point saving and booked 2 studios for the weekend then switching to a 2 bdrm for Sun-Thur. Arriving Jan 23rd and Departing Jan 30th. saved 32 pts for our possible 2 wk'er in the summer of 09. Looks like adding on is needed already



Have a great time at OUR beloved lodge!


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> You posted at 11:59!  You didn't miss it!!  And thank you



That's neat.  11:59 on the grand day!?!? 

 My DIS clock, my post says something different and I didn't look at a clock in my house at the time.  How the heck did I screw up my DIS clock?

Oh well.  I'm glad to hear that!


----------



## Muushka

Oooh, my clock may be wrong!  But according to MY computer, you were right on time!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happy birthday Muushka!
That birthday lamp rocks.  

I was gone this weekend, so I missed the party all the groupies threw for you.
Hope you had a good one with many more. 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Thanks Deb!  I must admit, the party here was fun!


----------



## lisaviolet

Muushka said:


> Oooh, my clock may be wrong!  But according to MY computer, you were right on time!



And that's all that matters Birthday Girl!!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

wildernessDad said:


> Have a great time at OUR beloved lodge!



Thanks WD. I'm sure we will have a fantastic time at  *OUR*  lodge

Any room recommendations? As a first timer, should I get the dumpster view?


----------



## MiaSRN62

Muushka and cheer4bison.....love your lamps.   I had my eye on this one :
http://www.asfurniture.com/webapp/w...10101&catalogId=10154&N=4294967274 4294967157


Not sure if you all have this store in your area, but they have bedroom furniture to match this themeing as well. 

Here is the rest of the collection :
http://www.asfurniture.com/webapp/w...294967293+4294967157+99&categoryId=4294967293


Rob.....sounds like u definitely need some more points in a hurry !


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> Thanks WD. I'm sure we will have a fantastic time at  *OUR*  lodge
> 
> Any room recommendations? As a first timer, should I get the dumpster view?



I really don't think you should be hogging that coveted Dreaded Dumpster View on your first trip!!!  

Maybe try to get by with a lake side view or a quiet pool view.  Even a front side view on the higher floors is a good one.   


Have a great time planning your trip!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks Granny. I promise to share the dumpster view with others. Any takers 

Once my lottery #s come in, that big add-on will be all mine


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Thanks Granny. I promise to share the dumpster view with others.


Yeah....like the Vero Beach Lover's thread has the beach chair swap......we could have the "dumpster view swap" !  Fair is fair !


----------



## 50 years Too!

Happy Monday Groupies.

Just wanted to let you all know I stayed in a real NW lodge this weekend, but no moose in sight!

We had our floors refinished so DH, kitties and I had to vacate.
We stayed at Skamania Lodge, located in the Columbia Gorge, about 45 minutes from my house.  When I figure out how to download phone pictures onto this website, I'll post some.

Though Skamania is truly beautiful, it just made me miss VWL more!

And by the way, the room had all the competing patterns going on, with the rug, sofa, chair and bedspread all competing for, shall we say, ugliest. 
So guess that look is truly representative of what Lodge is supposed to be.

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

Sounds like a nice mini getaway 50 Years !  Looking forward to some pics when you get the time.


----------



## wildernessDad

The weather broke here in Maryland.  It's currently 66 degrees.  I need a VWL fix.  Do you know how one's heart is when spring breaks?  Well, my heart is telling me that I need a VWL encounter.


----------



## Muushka

wildernessDad said:


> The weather broke here in Maryland.  It's currently 66 degrees.  I need a VWL fix.  Do you know how one's heart is when spring breaks?  Well, my heart is telling me that I need a VWL encounter.



I remember very well when I lived in the northeast how I longed for spring.  It could not come fast enough.  10 years in FL and now here in NC I have been cured of that. 

Maria, that furniture is so VWL!  Love it!

Deb, I can't wait to see your pictures.  Ill matched furniture and all!


----------



## cheer4bison

Maria,

Love the lodge furniture you posted about!  I'm going to have to bookmark that site and start saving up some money for future furniture purchases.  It looks very authentic to our beloved lodge.

Thanks! 
Jill

PS.  Five more days!!!  Leaving Sunday...


----------



## mickeymorse

Have a wonderful trip Jill. Want an extra long trip report with pics when you return. 

I love the idea of a room in VWL style. Might just have to start one myself.

WD. The weather here hit 53 today but its about to get ugly. Front coming through with lots of freezing rain. Back up to 40 on Wed. Just have to get through tomorrow.

Sounds like a great time Deb. Hope you can post some of those camera pics.

When you make a ressie, can you request a specific room or just floor/lake view etc..?


----------



## blossomz

Maria--luv that rustic lodge furniture!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Glad several of you liked the furniture.   I love it.  

Temps hit 64 here---loved it.  The sun was out....the birds chirpping.   But alas...it won't last.   After tomorrow, temps will go back down.  We won't get out of the low 40's over the weekend.   Spring can't get here fast enough for me.


----------



## blossomz

We are having similar weather here in York.  It is warm, but rainy.  Tonight may even bring thunderstorms...but there is nothing like a thunderstorm at Magic Kingdom in the heat of the day!!


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Maria,
> 
> Thanks!
> Jill
> 
> PS.  Five more days!!!  Leaving Sunday...



Ok Jill,
You are officially responsible for the mental health of all us eastcoast groupies who are longing for spring (oh what the heck, for the entire herd of us).  Pictures, pictures, pictures



MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad several of you liked the furniture.   I love it.
> 
> Temps hit 64 here---loved it.  The sun was out....the birds chirpping.   But alas...it won't last.   After tomorrow, temps will go back down.  We won't get out of the low 40's over the weekend.   Spring can't get here fast enough for me.





blossomz said:


> We are having similar weather here in York.  It is warm, but rainy.  Tonight may even bring thunderstorms...but there is nothing like a thunderstorm at Magic Kingdom in the heat of the day!!



I got a bit of "fake" spring today, went to the Flower show in Philadelphia   not my lodge fix but very pretty none the less.  If you need a pick-me-up try and catch it.


----------



## 50 years Too!

MiaSRN62 said:


> Glad several of you liked the furniture.   I love it.
> 
> Temps hit 64 here---loved it.  The sun was out....the birds chirpping.   But alas...it won't last.   After tomorrow, temps will go back down.  We won't get out of the low 40's over the weekend.   Spring can't get here fast enough for me.



Doesn't that 60's weather feel like heaven this time of year?!!!
Imagine, we would complain about how cold it is if this were August.
Love the emergence of Spring.  
We had it last Friday, but it is cold and rainy today.

Deb


----------



## MiaSRN62

> went to the Flower show in Philadelphia  not my lodge fix but very pretty none the less. If you need a pick-me-up try and catch it.


Eliza....I'm trying to get there this weekend !  

And yes 50 Years......60 feels like paradise in winter.............


----------



## Island Mouse

I just wanted to send some sunshine wishes to my fellow groupies who are in colder parts of the country than I am.  It's been gorgeous this week in paradise.


----------



## cheer4bison

Ok Eliza,

I happily accept your mission to share springtime with fellow groupies by reporting in from our beloved lodge.  I better go figure out how to use my son's digital camera! 

Four days and counting! 

Jill


----------



## Granny

Island Mouse said:


> I just wanted to send some sunshine wishes to my fellow groupies who are in colder parts of the country than I am.  It's been gorgeous this week in paradise.



Gee thanks...9 inches of snow in St. Louis today!   


Note to self:  Send Island Mouse warm personal greetings next time I'm at VWL (my version of "paradise") and he isn't!


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> Four days and counting!



Jill....have just an awesome time in paradise!  Don't forget to pack the sunscreen lotion!


----------



## Island Mouse

Granny said:


> Gee thanks...9 inches of snow in St. Louis today!
> 
> 
> Note to self:  Send Island Mouse warm personal greetings next time I'm at VWL (my version of "paradise") and he isn't!



Sorry about that Granny...I just couldn't resist.


----------



## gabbyrosebud

Good Morning VWL Groupies! I've been away for awhile and been catching up on my reading. I just wanted to wish Muushka a Happy Belated Birthday! I'm sorry I missed all the fun. I hope you had a special day!  

I'm excited this morning because I see a little sign of spring. All my daffodils, tulips and crocus are popping up in my garden.  Spring is coming my friends!


----------



## eliza61

Island Mouse said:


> I just wanted to send some sunshine wishes to my fellow groupies who are in colder parts of the country than I am.  It's been gorgeous this week in paradise.




Ok, that was just plain evil.   

Hey groupies, I was just wondering do you think it would be possible to get cabin fever if we were stuck spending the winter at WL?


----------



## jimmytammy

cheer4bison said:


> Maria,
> 
> Love the lodge furniture you posted about!  I'm going to have to bookmark that site and start saving up some money for future furniture purchases.  It looks very authentic to our beloved lodge.
> 
> Thanks!
> Jill
> 
> PS.  Five more days!!!  Leaving Sunday...



We will be right there with you!  Leaving for Savannah tommorrow then on to POP for 2 days(gotta save those pts. ).  Then the move over to VWL on Sun. til Sat.  Cant wait!!  Hope to see yall there!


----------



## LVSWL

Hey groupies, I was just wondering do you think it would be possible to get cabin fever if we were stuck spending the winter at WL?  [/quote]
Sure would like to find out!!!
We were "stuck" there once during a hurricane and it wasn't bad at all!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Island Mouse : I just wanted to send some sunshine wishes to my fellow groupies who are in colder parts of the country than I am. It's been gorgeous this week in paradise.


Not nice Island Mouse !


----------



## Muushka

gabbyrosebud said:


> Good Morning VWL Groupies! I've been away for awhile and been catching up on my reading. I just wanted to wish Muushka a Happy Belated Birthday! I'm sorry I missed all the fun. I hope you had a special day!
> 
> I'm excited this morning because I see a little sign of spring. All my daffodils, tulips and crocus are popping up in my garden.  Spring is coming my friends!


Ahhhh crocus popping out of the ground in spring.  Nothing like it!  And thank you for the birthday wishes! 




eliza61 said:


> Ok, that was just plain evil.
> 
> Hey groupies, I was just wondering do you think it would be possible to get cabin fever if we were stuck spending the winter at WL?


NO, it would not be possible. 



jimmytammy said:


> We will be right there with you!  Leaving for Savannah tommorrow then on to POP for 2 days(gotta save those pts. ).  Then the move over to VWL on Sun. til Sat.  Cant wait!!  Hope to see yall there!


Have a great time!  Say hi to Ranger Stan for us all  



MiaSRN62 said:


> Not nice Island Mouse !


Yeah IM!  What she said!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

eliza61 said:


> Ok, that was just plain evil.
> 
> Hey groupies, I was just wondering do you think it would be possible to get cabin fever if we were stuck spending the winter at WL?



Too funny Eliza.

Hey Granny, we got 9 inches of snow overnight as well. Any chance that island mouse can share some of those tropical breezes.

To everyone heading to paradise, have a wonderful time and lots of pictures *please*!!!!!


----------



## cheer4bison

Thanks, Granny, for the reminder about the sunscreen.  I had forgotten to pack that so I really appreciate your note.  Hard to think about sun when it is so wet and windy in New Jersey.  We still have snow on the ground from last week. 

Yeah JimmyTammy!  So glad you will be there at the same time we are.  I'll try to remember to put a VWL groupies sign somewhere on our 2BR villa door.  If you happen to spot it, please stop by and say "hi!"   Would love to meet you!

Three more days and we'll be on our way! 

Jill


----------



## Island Mouse

Forgive my comments from yesterday.  All this work is getting to me I think.  But I would truly give up a month in Hawaii for a night at the beloved lodge.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Island Mouse said:


> Forgive my comments from yesterday.  All this work is getting to me I think.  But I would truly give up a month in Hawaii for a night at the beloved lodge.



I know Island Mouse, when DVC is built in paradise you'll owe us all a drink when we visit!

Have a great time jimmytammy, enjoy your trip cheer4bison.
We're all looking forward to pictures.

Deb


----------



## Island Mouse

50 years Too! said:


> I know Island Mouse, when DVC is built in paradise you'll owe us all a drink when we visit!
> 
> Deb



Sounds like a good deal to me.  Once that sucker gets built I plan to spend many a weekend afternoon there just soaking up that Disney atmosphere.  The first round is on me.


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me.  Once that sucker gets built I plan to spend many a weekend afternoon there just soaking up that Disney atmosphere.  The first round is on me.



Deal!


----------



## mickeymorse

Island Mouse said:


> Sounds like a good deal to me.  Once that sucker gets built I plan to spend many a weekend afternoon there just soaking up that Disney atmosphere.  The first round is on me.



Sounds like a fine plan to me IM


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> I know Island Mouse, when DVC is built in paradise you'll owe us all a drink when we visit!
> 
> Have a great time jimmytammy, enjoy your trip cheer4bison.
> We're all looking forward to pictures.
> 
> Deb



I'm there too!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Granny

Island Mouse said:


> Forgive my comments from yesterday.  All this work is getting to me I think.  But I would truly give up a month in Hawaii for a night at the beloved lodge.



Nothing to forgive.  You're a Groupie for goodness sake!  If we can't have a little fun with each other, then what the heck!  

Besides, it was a balmy 44 degrees today so we lost a couple of inches of snow off the top.  Wish it would work that way with my waistline!  



			
				eliza61 said:
			
		

> Hey groupies, I was just wondering do you think it would be possible to get cabin fever if we were stuck spending the winter at WL?



Uh, in a word.....NO!   But if you all need a test subject for that expirement, please transfer about 100 points each and I'll promise to post regularly next winter!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Okay Groupies, my daughter came home from college this evening so I'm able to post the photos of Skamania Lodge.  Hope you enjoy them!





This is the back of the lodge, taken from the drive going in.





The lobby, to the left is a forest service info center.





Looking through the windows of the lobby area.  A glimpse of the Columbia River and our beautiful gorge.  The picture doesn't do it justice.





Taken outside, same view as previous picture.





Yours truly enjoying the fire.  The fireplace is three stories high.





Something we won't find at our beloved lodge. 





A view of a pond on one of the nature trails that the lodge has.





Another view along the nature trail.

The lodge also has a golf course and a wonderful spa.  We didn't golf this time, but did have massages.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Oh Deb, I'm hyperventilating....gasp....so beautiful.... 

As much as I love VWL, my dream is to go to a lodge in the west, like that.  We see these places on the Travel Channel and I say to him "Don't want to see actual mountains???"
To which he replies "No".

How fortunate you are to be in such a beautiful area.  Thank you so much for posting.  I will show my WDW only husband this post (well yours and then mine) .


----------



## MiaSRN62

Deb ~
Simply BEAUTIFUL !  What a landscape !  Thanks for posting the photos !

Jimmytammy and cheer4bison !  Have great trips ! We'll miss ya while you're gone.  Take lots of pics, because we faithful groupies need to live vicariously through you ! 

Happy Moose trails to ya both !


----------



## eliza61

Need some Wilderness cheer this morning.

Career night at Sid the squids middle school last evening.  His top 3 career choices.

3.  Astronaut
2.  Wide reciever for the NE Patriots.
1.  Transformer Robot with the "nuclear heat seeking missle cannon grip" that transforms into a Hummer.   

Is there a college program for that?  Only 52 days to go.  

Maria,
Thanks for the cartoon, that would definitely be me and my gang. Oh except we wouln't have the paddle.


----------



## jimmytammy

Thanks for all the well wishes folks!  I will do my best to get those pics up for yall to enjoy.

I will say hey to Ranger Stan from everybody.

Jill, I will be roaming the halls looking for that door!


----------



## DISNEY FIX

jimmytammy said:


> We will be right there with you!  Leaving for Savannah tommorrow then on to POP for 2 days(gotta save those pts. ).  Then the move over to VWL on Sun. til Sat.  Cant wait!!  Hope to see yall there!



Are you going to try for Flag Family?



50 years Too! said:


> Okay Groupies, my daughter came home from college this evening so I'm able to post the photos of Skamania Lodge.  Hope you enjoy them!
> Deb



That is beautiful.


----------



## blossomz

Deb..Thanks for those awesome photos!  Wow!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Just wanted you all to know that I am alive and well.  Been busy and am in lurker mode for a bit.


----------



## eliza61

wildernessDad said:


> Just wanted you all to know that I am alive and well.  Been busy and am in lurker mode for a bit.



We missed ya, try to catch a breather.  Real life has a way of sneaking up on us no matter how fast we run.


----------



## Muushka

eliza61 said:


> Need some Wilderness cheer this morning.
> 
> Career night at Sid the squids middle school last evening.  His top 3 career choices.
> 
> 3.  Astronaut
> 2.  Wide reciever for the NE Patriots.
> 1.  Transformer Robot with the "nuclear heat seeking missle cannon grip" that transforms into a Hummer.
> 
> Is there a college program for that?  Only 52 days to go.
> 
> Maria,
> Thanks for the cartoon, that would definitely be me and my gang. Oh except we wouln't have the paddle.



Once again.....  I hope your family appreciates your sense of humor!!

Hi WD.  Good to hear from you.  We missed you.


----------



## cheer4bison

jimmytammy said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes folks!  I will do my best to get those pics up for yall to enjoy.
> 
> I will say hey to Ranger Stan from everybody.
> 
> Jill, I will be roaming the halls looking for that door!



I laminated a little VWL groupie sign for the door.  Now I just have to figure how to attach it (maybe on a hangtag over the doorknob).   I hope we run into each other.  It would be so cool to meet a real live groupie!!

Thanks to everyone in the group for the good travel wishes. 

Jill


----------



## Granny

Hey guys, just dropping by after having to fend off some people who seem to think that the VWL hallway is longer than BWV!  

I gave a little remedial math lesson, so hopefully we put that one to bed.  

Deb....I love those pictures!  Thanks so much for sharing them.

JT & Cheer...enjoy your trips completely! 

Mia...another great graphic to keep us chuckling.   

Muushka...just saying hi....no news really! 

Everyone else...have a great day!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Oh,

Lovely pictures Deb.

Good news first.  We got some informal, as in verbal not written,  good news this week about the job situation.  I prefer formal and written but we're going.

Now, there's a storm brewing for the entire drive.  So I had to take one night off of VWL to have points for two nights studio so my parents to have their own place that they could check in without us. Cause it's all a crapshoot these weather warnings. (They are in Florida and were orginally staying with us for two nights). It would send my father to the moon to be sitting in a lobby hour after hour and we might not even appear.  

More good news.  It is a AKV Dedicated Savannah view studio for them!!!!!  I almost passed out on the phone thinking there wouldn't be one studio on property for two consecutive days.  A Savannah view!  What!  MS must have a hoot with shocked DVCers at times.  Better days than disappointed ones.  

So who knows when we'll leave or arrive.  Upper New York State is going to get hit hard.  

What a drama this is becoming.  But so happy to go.  So grateful and happy.

And I see I have a moose to hunt down.  Moose door hunt here I come.  

Lisa


----------



## eliza61

Most importantly, drive safely Lisa.
While I think Moose can hang out in the snow.  I haven't heard of a car with "moose wheel traction" yet.  The cool thing about the Lodge, whenever you get there- it's always welcoming.

Eliza


----------



## Muushka

cheer4bison said:


> I laminated a little VWL groupie sign for the door.  Now I just have to figure how to attach it (maybe on a hangtag over the doorknob).   I hope we run into each other.  It would be so cool to meet a real live groupie!!
> 
> Thanks to everyone in the group for the good travel wishes.
> 
> Jill



I attached mine to the "Do not disturb" sign and hung it there all week.  The only drawback is that if you are waiting for housekeeping, they will not knock on the door.   Happy Trails!



Granny said:


> Hey guys, just dropping by after having to fend off some people who seem to think that the VWL hallway is longer than BWV!
> 
> I gave a little remedial math lesson, so hopefully we put that one to bed.
> 
> Deb....I love those pictures!  Thanks so much for sharing them.
> 
> JT & Cheer...enjoy your trips completely!
> 
> Mia...another great graphic to keep us chuckling.
> 
> Muushka...just saying hi....no news really!
> 
> Everyone else...have a great day!!


 Hi Granny.  I saw that thread.  At first I was going to comment, but then I said to myself, "Self, Granny will handle this much better than you can" and sure enough, you showed up with GPS info, areal views of the 2 resorts and a great picture of the RF menu.  I said to myself "Go Granny Go"!!!


----------



## Muushka

Yes, Lisa, as Eliza said, safe travels and I hope you have a great vacation.  
Sounds like it is starting out very well!


----------



## blossomz

Lisa-
I'm sure they will LOVE the savannah view!  Sounds like it will be wonderful!
Be careful...that storm sounds like a doozy!

Cheer... I was thinking about bringing one of those hooks that stick on and then come off cleanly.  I use them around the house with great success!


----------



## mickeymorse

Lisa. Just wanted to wish you safe driving. You might need to crack open a bottle of Moose Milk once you get down there 

Granny, like Muushka said, you did a splendid job with the aerial shots etc...


----------



## Granny

mickeymorse said:


> You might need to crack open a bottle of Moose Milk once you get down there



Oh man!   Moose Dust I can handle.  Moose Milk???


----------



## lisaviolet

Thanks for all your wonderful thoughts Groupies.   Off within the next three hours.  Yeah!!! 

Lisa


----------



## 50 years Too!

I'm glad you enjoyed seeing pictures of our lodge in my neck of the woods.
Thanks for all the nice comments.

Lisa, drive very carefully.  How nice of you to be so accommodating for your parents.  Glad it worked out getting rooms.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone.

Deb


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon groupies. Just received the email that we finally closed today! 

Went down to the wire on our extended deadline and had a few horrified hours when the title company told me our wired money never made it into their account. It was their mistake and they apologized profusely. I was so happy to hear the money was found I couldn't even bother giving them a hard time about making us worry for no reason.

Well I guess I'm official and will be in the system in 7-10 days and start planning that first trip!


----------



## Muushka

DisneyNutzy said:


> Good afternoon groupies. Just received the email that we finally closed today!
> 
> Went down to the wire on our extended deadline and had a few horrified hours when the title company told me our wired money never made it into their account. It was their mistake and they apologized profusely. I was so happy to hear the money was found I couldn't even bother giving them a hard time about making us worry for no reason.
> 
> Well I guess I'm official and will be in the system in 7-10 days and start planning that first trip!



*Well hot diggity-dog, looks like we got ourselves another official Groupie!

Welcome to the herd!  And the Moose wanted to come out and *



​   *Welcome Home DisneyNutzy!*  

PS I understand your angst about the money.  That happened once on the sale of a home and the money being sent down to FL and handed to a janitor to give to the manager the next day.  What a frightful night that was!


----------



## blossomz

Congrats and an official Welcome Home DisneyNutzy!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

DisneyNutzy said:


> Good afternoon groupies. Just received the email that we finally closed today!
> Well I guess I'm official and will be in the system in 7-10 days and start planning that first trip!



And a giant  *"WELCOME HOME"* fellow VWL Groupie.

If you are anything like I was you will make it to Tues. before you call and check!!


----------



## Granny

DisneyNutzy said:


> Good afternoon groupies. Just received the email that we finally closed today!





Well, fellow Groupies...that calls for our official *WELCOME HOME *round of applause!! 








Followed of course by a reception at the Lodge.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Just found this thread.  We just became owners this past year and our trip in May will be our first one since we bought.  Absolutley love WL!  It is the most beautiful resort Disney has.  I am so excited!!!  80 days!!!


----------



## blossomz

Uh oh!!!  We've got another new groupie!!!  Welcome!!  Grab a moose for your siggie!!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Just found this thread.  We just became owners this past year and our trip in May will be our first one since we bought.  Absolutley love WL!  It is the most beautiful resort Disney has.  I am so excited!!!  80 days!!!



You have lots and lots of homework to do and there will be a quiz at the end of this thread! 

Just kidding.  Welcome!  And as blossomz said, grab a Moosie and sit with us a spell.   I'll bet he will look really good on you!


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> You have lots and lots of homework to do and there will be a quiz at the end of this thread!
> 
> Just kidding.



You mean I don't have to study anymore? Just when I thought this was going to be the first exam I wouldn't have to be graded on a curve 

Welcome to the VWL groupies Disney loving Iowan. Just sit a spell and enjoy the funnest thread going!!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> You mean I don't have to study anymore? Just when I thought this was going to be the first exam I wouldn't have to be graded on a curve
> 
> Welcome to the VWL groupies Disney loving Iowan. Just sit a spell and enjoy the funnest thread going!!



Are you kidding??  You passed a long, long time ago!  Didn't you receive your grade in the mail??  
*
You got an A!​*


----------



## LVSWL

Wow! Just spent two hours and a pot of coffee over on the Wilderness Lodge photo thread drooling through all of the great pics! Lots of great ones there of the villas, especially at Christmas! Oh please oh please let my waitlist come through so my friends can see what all of the fuss is about!


----------



## mickeymorse

WOOHOO!! Thanks Muushka. Don`t know how I missed it in the mail. Can I use the A to raise my GPA


----------



## Peepster

Okay, all, I'm coming out of the "lurker's corner", walking to the front of the room and announcing for all to hear...Hi, I'm peepster and I'm a VWLaholic.  

We are so grateful that we chose VWL for our home because we're convinced that all the best and brightest people go "home" to VWL!  Hats off to all of you!

C'mon June...I need to go home!  In the meantime, I'll get my fix from listening to all of you.


----------



## MaryJ

Peepster said:


> Okay, all, I'm coming out of the "lurker's corner", walking to the front of the room and announcing for all to hear...Hi, I'm peepster and I'm a VWLaholic.
> 
> We are so grateful that we chose VWL for our home because we're convinced that all the best and brightest people go "home" to VWL! Hats off to all of you!
> 
> C'mon June...I need to go home! In the meantime, I'll get my fix from listening to all of you.


 
Welcome!   Congratulations on getting out of lurking mode!  Grab a moose for your siggie and join us here often!


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> WOOHOO!! Thanks Muushka. Don`t know how I missed it in the mail. Can I use the A to raise my GPA


Of course!  
Just say it is from The Conservatory for the Advancement of Wilderness Lodge Groupie Love and Knowlege! 



Peepster said:


> Okay, all, I'm coming out of the "lurker's corner", walking to the front of the room and announcing for all to hear...Hi, I'm peepster and I'm a VWLaholic.
> 
> We are so grateful that we chose VWL for our home because we're convinced that *all the best and brightest people go "home" to VWL! * Hats off to all of you!
> 
> C'mon June...I need to go home!  In the meantime, I'll get my fix from listening to all of you.



*Spoken like a true Groupie!*

Welcome Peepster!  I have seen your screen name before (we must visit the same threads!) and always loved it.
We're glad you are out of the closet and into the Groupies!
Have you been an owner long?  As MaryJ said, grab a Moosie siggy, I'll bet he will look really good on you!

PS I hope June comes really really fast, just for you.


----------



## mickeymorse

Welcome Peepster. Glad you could come in and join us groupies and VWLaholics as well.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Blossomz said:


> Uh oh!!! We've got another new groupie!!! Welcome!! Grab a moose for your siggie!!





Muushka said:


> You have lots and lots of homework to do and there will be a quiz at the end of this thread!
> 
> Just kidding. Welcome! And as blossomz said, grab a Moosie and sit with us a spell. I'll bet he will look really good on you!



Thanks!  My DD14 just helped me with the Moose!  One of my favorite animals BTW!  I sure like the look of it!


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks!  My DD14 just helped me with the Moose!  One of my favorite animals BTW!  I sure like the look of it!



WooHoo!!  Another Groupie with Moose!!  AND he looks awesome on you.  Good job!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> WooHoo!!  Another Groupie with Moose!!  AND he looks awesome on you.  Good job!




Thanks Muushka!


----------



## blossomz

That moose looks good on the Disney Loving Iowan!  Now you can really join the hoopla of this thread!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hip Hip Hooray!  Lots of new groupies. 

Welcome to all of you!
These moose lovers are the nicest group you'll ever be a part of. 
They are so supportive and fun.

Deb


----------



## WDWJWEB1

We'll be at the VWL in aug 08and again in dec 08 and jan 09 we absolutely love it there, and would like to be added to the groupie list


----------



## blossomz

OMG!!  Pull up a moosie and set awhile!  These here are the friendliest folks online!  Welcome new groupies!!!


----------



## WDWJWEB1

finally got my Moosie on


----------



## MiaSRN62

> eliza62 says : Career night at Sid the squids middle school last evening. His top 3 career choices.
> 
> 3. Astronaut
> 2. Wide reciever for the NE Patriots.
> 1. Transformer Robot with the "nuclear heat seeking missle cannon grip" that transforms into a Hummer.
> 
> Is there a college program for that? Only 52 days to go.


  too funny eliza !  Good luck with finding a college that majors in "transformer"  

Granny.....I did read that thread about the hallways !  And, like Muushka, I was tempted to jump in but u handled it extremely well.  We actually had one of THE farthest rooms at BWV one could get.  And no exaggeration.   We were 4 doors down from the VERY end.  We were kidding about leaving a trail of bread crumbs to find our way back.      Your pictures said it all  

Lisaviolet....glad to hear you got some good news on the job front.  Safe trip down !  Have a great time  

And a great big MOOSE welcome to our new groupies : 
*Disney Nutzy
Disney Lovin Iowan
Peepster*


----------



## Muushka

WDWJWEB1 said:


> finally got my Moosie on


  He looks great on you!! 



WDWJWEB1 said:


> We'll be at the VWL in aug 08and again in dec 08 and jan 09 we absolutely love it there, and would like to be added to the groupie list


Wow, lots of trips planned!  Glad to have you aboard!  Say, when in Jan will you be there?  We will be there around the 3rd till the 8th or so.  And lots will be there in Dec (our first Dec in 15 years that we will not be at WDW, not sure we will be able to survive! )  WildernessDad has a thread going for VWL in Dec.

*I feel all warm and fuzzy with all these new Groupies

Group hug!   *


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Just say it is from The Conservatory for the Advancement of Wilderness Lodge Groupie Love and Knowlege!



Love it Muushka !


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi there fellow groupies!!!

We're finally here!  

Despite threats of cancelled flights due to horrible winds in New Jersey, our flight was able to get out of Newark this morning nearly on time.

We made a quick grocery run and were able to check in to our beloved lodge  at 2 pm.  Our 2 BR villa was clean and all ready to go.  This is our first trip as a DVC member so I had never seen the accommodations first hand (only online) and I must say they are better than I every imagined.  So spacious and homey.  Love it here!!  

We're on the fifth floor facing the pool/lake side.  Here is a view from our balcony on this extraordinarily beautiful day.  60 degrees and sunny-- just perfect weather, in my opinion.






After dinner at Boma over at AKL, we drove back to just soak in the atmosphere of the lodge.  I'm loving some of the cool new WL snowglobes at the mercantile.  I sense that one of those will be heading home with me.   I made a point to rub Humphry's nose so that the magic could officially start.

I put my small VWL groupies sign near the handle on my door so that jimmytammy can locate us if they have time. (I know there is so much to do down here!)

Dear hubby and I also walked down to the boat dock at 9:30 to watch the electric water parade for the first time close up.  It was pure magic. 

Thinking of all you groupies and wishing you could be here enjoying the fun too!

Jill


----------



## Granny

cheer4bison said:


> Thinking of all you groupies and wishing you could be here enjoying the fun too!



Jill...thanks for taking the time to post of your initial impressions and experiences.  We really appreciate it.

And your view looks great.  

Did you ever think you'd be staying in a "suite" in the middle of WDW?  And I'm glad that WL/VWL is meeting and exceeding your expectations.  Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Lucky you Jill, 5th floor and lake view!
Glad you are enjoying the lodge.

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Ahh...that sounds sooo nice..  Thanks for sharing the magic with us!  You are a loyal groupie!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Thanks for the post Jill. Now I really can't wait for our 1st time. The picture looks awesome. Can't wait to hear more. Hope you have a groupie meet with jimmytammy. Enjoy the rest of your trip.


----------



## Muushka

Wow, Jill.  I am so excited for you, first time and all.  Pure magic.  I hope your stay there is the best.  And feel free to post LOTS and LOTS of pictures.  That first of many ( ) is great.  Makes me homesick.  And as the others have said, I hope you and JT get to meet up.  Thanks for sharing your first impressions with us.


----------



## LVSWL

Wow Jill, what a view! 
Note to self..make a sign for my door.....


----------



## eliza61

Hey Jill,

So glad you are having a magically time.  First times are extra special and I'm so glad you and Mr. Cheer are loving it.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jill ~
I'm glad u made it safely to WDW !   The storm in our area was horrible over the weekend.  We had shingles blown off our roof.....downed branches (downed trees in some areas).....electric kept going on and off.  
But YOU MADE IT !   Great view !  Have a wonderful time and thanks for checking in


----------



## betsywdw

Hi Jill!

Thanks for posting a pic...it's so nice to see the wonderful VWL view that I had last month!  We ended up watching the Electric Water Parade each night because DD2 loved it so much.  Have a wonderful trip


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi groupies!

Today was another phenomenal weather day, sunny and comfortable with a light jacket.

I have been noticing so much that I love about our beloved lodge this trip.  Took the direct bus to the Magic Kingdom this evening and it literally took 4 minutes from bus stop to bus stop.  Wow! I love the boat ride, but if you're ever in the need for speed (as far as getting to the kingdom), the bus is the way to go.  Plus I love how close the bus stop is to the villas.

Had a lovely Roaring Fork dinner out by the pool this evening.  We had bunnies and ducks wandering close by to keep us company.  This truly is a magical place.

Haven't spotted Ranger Stan yet, but we will continue to be on the lookout for him!

Here's a quick picture of part of our group this trip.  The gentlemen on the far ends are my dad and his twin brother...still so similar after nearly 70 years!  We're having a blast with them and are feeling that the 2BR villa very comfortably accommodates 6 adults and 1 child.

Have a great day!  I'll try to check in again soon.

Jill

PS.  Oh, and about that snow globe in the mercantile that I worried might follow me home...yep, I've already acquired one.  It appears that "wilderness lodge" and "self-restraint" are two words that I rarely use in the same sentence.


----------



## eliza61

Keep 'em coming Jill and glad to see your lovely family is having a great time! There is no such thing as to much "Wilderness lodge" stuff so don't worry about your self restraint.


----------



## Muushka

I love the 70 something twins!  That is so nice that your uncle could come with you, and for you to have him  .

It sounds like all of your months of training and studying this thread has prepared you well!  Who else, other than us Groupies, would appreciate the wildlife as much??   And a car full of snow globes to boot!

Keep having that magical time!  And thank you for posting  .


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I would love to see a picture of the snowglobe!  Glad you are having a great time!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Jill....what a wonderful group photo of your family !  Looks like you're all having a great time (how could u not ??!!)  

You know....in my many stays at the WL and the Villas, I have never taken the bus TO the MK.   Dose it stop at Ft Wilderness too ?   I know a couple times I have taken the "Boon" bus back home to the WL because it was past the time the boat ran.  

I second the motion for wanting to see the snow globe if you get a chance. 

We love living vicariously through your experiences.........


----------



## blossomz

Thank you Jill!  Just makes me long to be home.  My Dad was a twin as well.  I lost him in December, at 84!  One of my favorite things is eating with the wildlife outside of RF!  I don't think there is another resort that the wildlife is such a unique part of the experience!  The ducks in the pool, the armadillos, the bunnies, the snakes....   

I think Ranger Stan is on from Wed through Saturdays.  So see if he's out and about tomorrow.  Please say hi from all of us!!

I think my next purchase from mercantile is going to be that snowglobe as well!  I restrained myself for no good reason last trip...I guess this summer it will be mine!!

Thanks again....


----------



## LVSWL

Still waiting for a pic of the snowglobe . That might make a lovely New Years surprise for my family when we are there this year.


----------



## Lady SnowElla

This is my first time posting on this thread but I was missing the VWL so I stopped by to visit. My DD15 & DD10 & I had the honor to be the flag family last July 13th with Ranger Stan. This was such an awesome experience to meet Ranger Stan and see the beautiful view from the top of the WL. My DDs were talking about it recently and that it is one of our most special Disney memories.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

WOW! Great pics JIll! I love living vicariously through you right now! I hope you're having a FANTASTIC TIME!


----------



## Muushka

Lady SnowElla said:


> This is my first time posting on this thread but I was missing the VWL so I stopped by to visit. My DD15 & DD10 & I had the honor to be the flag family last July 13th with Ranger Stan. This was such an awesome experience to meet Ranger Stan and see the beautiful view from the top of the WL. My DDs were talking about it recently and that it is one of our most special Disney memories.



Well it sounds like you are a prime candidate to be a VWL Groupie!  Please feel free to grab a Moosie siggy and please, post some pictures of flag family day!!! 

PS and please visit often, we are "The More the Merrier" type of group.


----------



## jimmytammy

Hey All My Fellow Groupies!!

We are here at the Lodge since Sun.  Seen a couple of Braves games, great seats.  Sat behind homeplate both games.  Last night we were 3rd row!!

Sorry it has taken so long to write.  DW says Im too slow typing so everytime I write, then I post but it kicks me off back to Wilderness Lodge internet site.  Having to type in Word and copy over.

I called Jill(cheer4bison) this morning so hopefully we can have a mini meet soon.   Going down to say hey to Ranger Stan in a few minutes.

Tammy is uploading pics, so hopefully will get those up soon on here.

Heading to MK!!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Jimmy,
Any word on the free wireless supposedly starting up?  Give the bears nose a pat for me, would ya!

Have a great time

E


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there groupies!







Just wanted to share some info with you. I'm working on getting a good photo of the snowglobe!  I really quite enamored with it.  The lodge building inside the globe even lights up!  So cool!

I was very excited to get a phone message from JimmyTammy this afternoon!  They found my sign.  Yeah!!!  I called back and left a message.  Hope to have our mini moose meet soon.  They sound like super charming folks! (which would make sense as they are VWL groupies. )

Had a great breakfast at Whispering Canyons this morning.  Had hoped to take the 9 am Wonders of Lodge Tour with Ranger Stan this morning, but sadly he called in sick this morning.  We'll keep trying though.  Want to be sure to get a photo with him before he retires.

Dad and I headed down to Roaring Forks with our old fashioned WL refillable mugs.  They said it is ok to use them even though we didn't buy them on this trip.   Nice!

Saw AMAZING fireworks display while riding the boat from the Contemporary to our beloved lodge last night.  They were going off during the Pirates and Princesses party.   The blue flag boat driver turned the engine off so we could watch the whole show.  

Lots of good times being had by all here.  Hope to share more details with you again soon!

Jill

PS>  You may be wondering why the stuffed bison appears in this message. He belongs to my 8 year old DS.  Our little guy was so excited to be here that he took his bison and posed him all over our villa and took his picture.  I promised I'd post one of his photos here.


----------



## cheer4bison

Here is the snowglobe.  (Sorry it came out sideways.  Thought I had turned it appropriately in photobucket, but apparently I did not.)  I think I'm going to have the mercantile ship it home.  Can't risk it being broken in the luggage on the plane.

As for the free internet service, still not available.  They still say sometime this spring.  Hmmmm.  Feels an awful lot like spring to me. 

The bus to the MK is direct...no stops at Ft. Wilderness.  Is a great option for getting around.  

Have a great day!

Jill


----------



## blossomz

CRSNDSNY said:


> WOW! Great pics JIll! I love living vicariously through you right now! I hope you're having a FANTASTIC TIME!



Hi!  Welcome! Glad to have you!!

Jill...I can't wait to get my own Lodge snowglobe!  It really "feels" like you brought home a little bit of Lodge when that light shines!!  Let us know if you do have the mini moose meet!!!


----------



## eliza61

Ooh, I likey!  wonder if I can find some space on my desk at work....
Jill, you've got me shopping and I haven't even gotten there yet.  
Sounds like you guys are having a wonderful time.


----------



## Muushka

Love love love that glove with the villa in the background.  And perfect lighting!  No flash, love it!  I feel all warm and fuzzy now.   I hope your mini-meet with JT is fun and that you are able to meet with Ranger Stan.  Thank you for reporting in!

JT, hope you are having fun with the fam.  Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## jimmytammy

Here are some pics


----------



## jimmytammy




----------



## jimmytammy

Hall of Famer Phil Neikro


----------



## jimmytammy

Hello all!!

Heading to AK for awhile today.  We manage to not get much done there no matter how much time we spend.  DD is feeling a bit under the weather so we hope staying in and rest will help her recover.  

I am going to call Jill and see if we can get together for that cup o Joe at the ISR later tonight.  As much as I feel I know a lot of you folks here, it will my first time meeting a VWL groupie.

Hope yall enjoy the pics.  DW posted them so we could get them up before things timed out.

I looked for Ranger Stan yesterday, but didnt think to ask if he was in or not.  Sure hope we get to see him before we leave.  And I especially hope Jill gets to see him.  Hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## keliblue

cheer4bison said:


> Here is the snowglobe. (Sorry it came out sideways. Thought I had turned it appropriately in photobucket, but apparently I did not.) I think I'm going to have the mercantile ship it home. Can't risk it being broken in the luggage on the plane.
> 
> As for the free internet service, still not available. They still say sometime this spring. Hmmmm. Feels an awful lot like spring to me.
> 
> The bus to the MK is direct...no stops at Ft. Wilderness. Is a great option for getting around.
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> Jill


 
Jill,  Glad you guys are having a blast and YES !!!  I WANT A SNOW GLOBE  when we get there is May.

Just an FYI,  FAA regulations.. You can not take a snow globe on the plane so ship it sister


----------



## 50 years Too!

I know what the must have groupie item is going to be this year.  That snowglobe is so cute!  I definitely am going to buy one next time I'm there.

Thanks Jimmytammy and Jill for all the pics.  I really appreciate you both taking time during your vacation to feed our addiction.  Both your families look like they are having a ball.  

And a big welcome to LadySnowElla.  Lucky you, being chosen as flag family!

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Thank you so much for the pics!!  Home sweet home...  I think it is great that the groupies are finally starting to meet in the flesh!  Can't wait to read all about it!


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*Jill*
We were just talking about the new Snow globes a few days ago on the FAQ Thread. I know what I'll be bring home next trip.

Thanks for posting the photo, if you don't mind I will share with the other WL Groupies over on the Resort Board. I will give you the credit for your posting and photo.

Have a GREAT STAY
Beckie


----------



## loribell

All the pics are great. Thanks so much Jill & Jimmy. 

Jimmy, if you keep timing out try typing your update in a word doc and then copy and paste it here. That is what I do now. I have had way to much trouble with the dis lately and it drives me nuts. 

I think I too will be buying a snow globe while at our lodge this summer. By the way my waitlist came through and we will now be at our glorious lodge from July 13th - 28th!!!!!!!


----------



## Granny

Great pictures from HOME!   

Yes, the snow globe is a "must buy" item.  I'm going to have to get me one of those!!  

And JT...great photos.  I never tire of WL lobby photos even though I think I've photographed every angle of that lobby myself!  Just really, really nice reminders of our home.


Thanks to all for taking the time to share your trip and photos.  Enjoy the Moose Meet!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for all the pics Jill and Jimmytammy !  Love the snowglobe !

Jimmytammy....hope your dd is feeling better soon.  

Hope you both can catch up with Ranger Stan soon.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Wow love the snowglobe!  I guess I'll need to put some money aside so I can get it in May!    Would it be rude of me to ask how much it cost so I know how much I'll need?
Thanks for the pictures Jill and Jimmytammy!  They are getting me so excited for our trip!     
They are desperate for pictures of the Lodge on the WL pictures thread on the resorts board.  We will have to try to keep it going till you come home and can post yours!


----------



## mickeymorse

Jill and JT. Thank You,Thank You,Thank You, for the pics. I almost feel like I'm there.

I haven't been here for a couple of days and missed so much. I think a round of snowglobes are in order. Loved it. Works well with our other Disney globes. Though I think this one will have to have a more prominent place. 

Hope there is a groupie meet tonite for JT and Jill.

I just received our reservation confirmation letters for next Jan. It sure doesn't take much to get me all giddy.


----------



## wildernessDad

Gotta have one of those globes...  Must have it....

Hmm, wife is with son at a conference in Orlando, staying at OKW on points...  My mind is churning...  If only something would happen.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Hmm, wife is with son at a conference in Orlando, staying at OKW on points... My mind is churning... If only something would happen.


Hope they're having a good time.  You tell them to get right over to the Lodge and get one of those snowglobes right now !


----------



## Muushka

mickeymorse said:


> I just received our reservation confirmation letters for next Jan. It sure doesn't take much to get me all giddy.



   Giddy is good!    

When in Jan will you be there??


----------



## LVSWL

JILL! Wow! Love the Snowglobe! Thanks so much for taking the time to take a picture and post it! Gosh, I sure hope that they have LOTS of these in stock over the holidays!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

OOOH! I love all these pics! And the snowglobe is so pretty! I have a feeling we'll be taking home one of these beauties this August!


----------



## wildernessDad

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hope they're having a good time.  You tell them to get right over to the Lodge and get one of those snowglobes right now !



I told her.  I think that she's going over tonight after the conference is over to grab that globe.  I told her to have it shipped as she only has carry-on luggage with her.


----------



## wildernessDad

She got the snowglobe!  It's going to be shipped to our home!

The price is $40.  DW said that she was surprised that it didn't cost more.

Too bad I didn't go with them, but stuff needs to be done here.  I'll have my time this December.  Less than 272 days to go.


----------



## jimmytammy

We were able to have that meet last night in the Carolwood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room).  Jill is a great person with a wonderful personality.  And I would have expected no less from any of the nice folks here among the groupies. It was my 1st official groupie meet and I look forward to many more to come.  

Ranger Stan had tooth issues rather than being sick.  We saw him yesterday and today.  He told me yesterday he has a target date of June 2009 to retire.  He and his sweetie have things figured that he can get full pension by that time.  That is the plan right now, but as things have gone, we know it can change He is still as spry as ever and remembers us very well.  We are going to take pics with him tomorrow before we head home.

It is raining now, but we are at the Lodge, so all is well   Im gonna miss this place when we pull out.  But we have Dec. to look forward too.


----------



## loribell

wildernessDad - I would have expected it to be more than that too. Great news.

JimmyTammy - Thanks for the update on Ranger Stan. Maybe I will get to meet him this summer. 

How exaclty does the Flag Family work? I am guessing we should be able to do it being there for 17 nights!!!!!!


----------



## blossomz

jimmytammy said:


> We were able to have that meet last night in the Carolwood Pacific Room(formerly the Iron Spike Room).  Jill is a great person with a wonderful personality.  And I would have expected no less from any of the nice folks here among the groupies. It was my 1st official groupie meet and I look forward to many more to come.
> 
> Ranger Stan had tooth issues rather than being sick.  We saw him yesterday and today.  He told me yesterday he has a target date of June 2009 to retire.  He and his sweetie have things figured that he can get full pension by that time.  That is the plan right now, but as things have gone, we know it can change He is still as spry as ever and remembers us very well.  We are going to take pics with him tomorrow before we head home.
> 
> It is raining now, but we are at the Lodge, so all is well   Im gonna miss this place when we pull out.  But we have Dec. to look forward too.


 That is so great that you guys were able to meet up..especially in the Carolwood Pacific room  (I still can't call it that!)  Anyway...glad to hear Stan should be around at least another year.  Tell him the gang in York, PA sends their love as well.  We always make sure we visit him when we are there!  Thanks for the update. 

It is always so peaceful when it rains at the lodge!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

wildernessDad said:


> The price is $40.  DW said that she was surprised that it didn't cost more.
> .



Thanks for the price info WidernessDad!  I love this thread!  Glad I found it.  Everyone is so nice and I feel at home!  I watched the Jon & Kate show from WDW again today so I could see the Lodge and get more excited!  Can't wait!  Will anyone else be there at the very end of May?


----------



## MiaSRN62

WD ~ Yeah....glad your dw was able to get the WL snowglobe.   She's bringing home a little piece of the Lodge for ya   

Jimmytammy....it's terrific you were able to meet up with Jill.   And thanks for the update on Ranger Stan.  I'm sure we all wish him well, but glad he's sticking around for another year.


----------



## jimmytammy

loribell

Once you check in, go to the guest services and tell them you want to be flag family.  Having that many days will definitely help get you in on it.  Have your itenerary handy so to make sure it wont overlap.  And make sure you schedule between Wed-Sat.  Those are Ranger Stans workdays.

I know someone posted earlier about free internet here.  It is still a pay for service, but is supposed to be free sometime this spring.  

Signing off now and hoping to ride the storms out on the way home.  

See yall soon!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Signing off now and hoping to ride the storms out on the way home.


Safe trip home JT.......


----------



## Muushka

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks for the price info WidernessDad!  I love this thread!  Glad I found it.  Everyone is so nice and I feel at home!  I watched the Jon & Kate show from WDW again today so I could see the Lodge and get more excited!  Can't wait!  Will anyone else be there at the very end of May?



We're glad you found us too!  What is the Jon & Kate show??
We won't be there in may, does wishing count??


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Good afternoon veteran groupies and newbies like myself. I was very patient and waited 7 days after closing to call member services and we are in the system! Must have just been put in as the CM I spoke to told me my points were not showing up yet but this morning when I made my first visit to the DVC members site my points were there  

Now the tough part is going to be waiting for our first trip home. I can't even start planning one since we have a family reunion in October and we have already put a deposit on a vacation home for that. I guess this means an extra trip will have to be attempted within the next year.


----------



## mickeymorse

May I be the first groupie to officially say "WELCOME HOME" DisneyNutzy. Hope you get to book that first trip soon.

Hey Muushka. We are going to be there from the 23rd to the 30th. You are going earlier, right? I hope we get to meet Ranger Stan before he calls it a career.

Looking forward to pics from JT and Jill....nudge,nudge,wink,wink.


----------



## Muushka

MM, You are so on the ball with the welcome homes!   I second that welcome home!

Too bad we will have already left.  Maybe next time! 

DisneyNutzy, let us know when your first trip home will be.  We Groupies live for that stuff!!!


----------



## eliza61

DisneyNutzy said:


> Now the tough part is going to be waiting for our first trip home. I can't even start planning one since we have a family reunion in October and we have already put a deposit on a vacation home for that. I guess this means an extra trip will have to be attempted within the next year.









One thing you will find about being a groupie, DisneyNutzy is that we are a resourceful bunch.  We'll find all kinds of reasons to book a trip back to the lodge.
Welcome home !!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> What is the Jon & Kate show??


Hi Muushka !
It's a TV show on Discovery or TLC channel.   It's a realty show about a family from central PA (they live about 2 hours from me), who have one set of twins and then had sixtuplets.  So a total of 8 kids.  The show follows them around as they do their day-to-day activities, and also when they go on trips.  One of their visits was to WDW and they stayed at the WL.  
I love the show :
http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/jon-and-kate/jon-and-kate.html


DisneyNutzy ~



HOME ! 





Eliza...love your "welcome home" pic !


----------



## jimmytammy

We are home.  We hit the weather that traveled across GA and SC last night.  It was hairy for awhile.  We pulled off at a rest stop in what appeared in the nick of time.  A tornado touched down while we were there due east about 3 miles.  We waited about an hour.  Fortunately there was a meteorology student stopped and he was talking via phone with his buddies while they were giving all the info they could by radar.  Turns out 4 very fast moving storms piled up one after another that spawned around 7 tornado warnings in that area.  Once back on I-95 we went about 1/2 mile and there were trees down.  A car had hit one of the trees but the family looked to be OK.  You could smell fresh cut pine in the air very vividly.  On I-26 we got into an area that was much the same.  I sure was glad to see those stars come out!

Man, Im glad to be home!  Cant wait to get back to my second home in Dec.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> It was hairy for awhile. We pulled off at a rest stop in what appeared in the nick of time. A tornado touched down while we were there due east about 3 miles. We waited about an hour. Fortunately there was a meteorology student stopped and he was talking via phone with his buddies while they were giving all the info they could by radar. Turns out 4 very fast moving storms piled up one after another that spawned around 7 tornado warnings in that area.


Really frightening stuff Jimmytammy.  I was watching about the tornado that touched down in Atlanta (so awful).   I am glad you were able to get home safely.   Welcome back


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Glad you got home safely Jimmytammy!


----------



## mickeymorse

JT. Glad to hear you got through that weather okay and made it home. It sure is nice knowing that there is another trip *Home* always just around the corner.


----------



## wildernessDad

Glad that you got home safely, jimmytammy!


----------



## Island Mouse

JT,

Glad you had a great time on your trip and were able to make it home safely.  That sounds like some pretty frightening stuff to be in.  

IM


----------



## Granny

JT....I'll echo everyone's sentiments and express happiness that you and your family made it home safe and sound.   

Mia....my wife watches that show too!  I watched an episode with her when they went snow skiing.  My gosh, travelling (or even living) with 8 kids like that even with help is more than I can imagine.  

And DisneyNutzy....*WELCOME HOME!!!*


----------



## Muushka

Whew JT, welcome home to NC!  Sounds scary, glad you are safe. 

Thanks Maria, I will have to check out that show!  I tend to be a news junkie (I turned into my father!!! ) so it will be good for me to watch something fun.


----------



## MaryJ

JT...glad you made it home safely!  We had a tornado near here about 2 years ago, and we know how scary they can be!

Granny....just noticed your new avitar!  Love it!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Like the rest of the groupies, I'm glad you are safe Jimmytammy!
That must have been so stressful.


----------



## blossomz

Wow...JT..what an adventure!  We groupies sure whether all kinds of storms to go home (and back!).  Glad you made it safely!


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Muushka !
> It's a TV show on Discovery or TLC channel.   It's a realty show about a family from central PA (they live about 2 hours from me), who have one set of twins and then had sixtuplets.  So a total of 8 kids.  The show follows them around as they do their day-to-day activities, and also when they go on trips.  One of their visits was to WDW and they stayed at the WL.
> I love the show :
> http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/jon-and-kate/jon-and-kate.html
> 
> 
> They actually live only about 45 minutes from here..It is a cute show.


----------



## loribell

jimmytammy said:


> loribell
> 
> Once you check in, go to the guest services and tell them you want to be flag family.  Having that many days will definitely help get you in on it.  Have your itenerary handy so to make sure it wont overlap.  And make sure you schedule between Wed-Sat.  Those are Ranger Stans workdays.
> 
> I know someone posted earlier about free internet here.  It is still a pay for service, but is supposed to be free sometime this spring.
> !



Thanks for the info. I will be sure to do that. Almost all of our mornings will be available. We are doing MK & AK each twice in the morning and then anything else we do will be in the late afternoon or evening. We are going to really take it easy this year. 

I should have free internet then when we are there!   



jimmytammy said:


> We are home.  We hit the weather that traveled across GA and SC last night.  It was hairy for awhile.  We pulled off at a rest stop in what appeared in the nick of time.  A tornado touched down while we were there due east about 3 miles.  We waited about an hour.  Fortunately there was a meteorology student stopped and he was talking via phone with his buddies while they were giving all the info they could by radar.  Turns out 4 very fast moving storms piled up one after another that spawned around 7 tornado warnings in that area.  Once back on I-95 we went about 1/2 mile and there were trees down.  A car had hit one of the trees but the family looked to be OK.  You could smell fresh cut pine in the air very vividly.  On I-26 we got into an area that was much the same.  I sure was glad to see those stars come out!
> 
> Man, Im glad to be home!  Cant wait to get back to my second home in Dec.



What a terrible trip home. I am so glad you are home safe & sound!


----------



## lisaviolet

I'm back.

First of all, I'm so sad to have not met JT and Jill.  Unorganized, obviously my fault.  Shoot.  

It looks like you might have been in the same area a couple of floors above us JT.  We were in 1355.  First door in from the back door to the VWL.  So much for worrying about solid balconies.  No balcony solved that issue instantly.   

It was way too short.  I took off one day due to the weather down and got my parents a AKV studio for two days with the points.  They LOVED LOVED LOVED the Savannah view.  My mother was ticking off animals. Oh that sounds bad.   I mean on her sheet.  The first thing she did when we arrived was to show me her animal sheet like a little girl.   My father was "yelling" and chatising the giraffes for visiting one day and ignoring him the next.   Bad giraffes.   

So my VWL stay was very hectic.  We had other family members in Orlando.  And I'm such a hang out, lazy vacationer.  So I didn't get enough lazy time.  But my parents reaction to their AKV suite just made everything not so great for my stay wonderful.  It was more than worth it.  

I guess everyone craves more time at WL.  A given.  

Our drive down was awful.  It usually takes 4-5 hours to reach Pittsburgh.  It took over eight hours and many cars were in the ditch between Buffalo and Erie. 

 I'm so sorry to hear about your drive home JT.  Scary.  We were lucky and left on Friday.  Very lucky.  

Lisa


----------



## LVSWL

jimmytammy said:


> We are home.  We hit the weather that traveled across GA and SC last night.  It was hairy for awhile.  We pulled off at a rest stop in what appeared in the nick of time.  A tornado touched down while we were there due east about 3 miles.  We waited about an hour.  Fortunately there was a meteorology student stopped and he was talking via phone with his buddies while they were giving all the info they could by radar.  Turns out 4 very fast moving storms piled up one after another that spawned around 7 tornado warnings in that area.  Once back on I-95 we went about 1/2 mile and there were trees down.  A car had hit one of the trees but the family looked to be OK.  You could smell fresh cut pine in the air very vividly.  On I-26 we got into an area that was much the same.  I sure was glad to see those stars come out!
> 
> Man, Im glad to be home!  Cant wait to get back to my second home in Dec.


So glad that you made it home ok! My son and I were in Charleston when the storms came through last night. We were there for a college open house and had just come in from dinner when the wind and rain started. We spent the next several hours watching the news and wondering if we should run for the bathroom!! It must have been really frightening out on the road!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there groupies,

We made it back home safely to central New Jersey very early this morning.  JetBlue is a great, affordable family friendly airline.  We will use them again.  Didn't get back home from the airport until about 2:30 am.  Ugh!  Definitely feeling that traditional post-Disney lull today.    But am having a good time pulling souvenirs out of our suitcases as I unpack.

So I have returned from the land of Space Mountain, Splash Mountain, and Big Thunder Mountain, to a "mountain of laundry" to do after our amazing trip.  I'll do my best to upload some more photos of our excursion between spin cycles. 

It was definitely a highlight of my trip to meet the jimmytammy family.  Not only did Jimmy & Tammy show up but their two lovely teenagers came along too.  I work with teenagers every day and I must say I was impressed with these very sweet and polite young people.  Great family, indeed!  Thanks guys, for taking the time to get together.  Like I told them, it felt like sitting down for a cup of coffee with good neighbors.  Sincerely hope to run into them again in December when we are there. 

Ranger Stan signed my son's autograph book on our last day.  I have some photos to share.  I'll work on getting them online.  

Thanks for all your interest in the photos I posted during the trip.  Wish I would have had the energy to post every day, but those early morning character breakfasts have a way of catching up with you.  The sleep deprivation kept me offline the last few days of vacation.  I'll try to make up for it now that I'm back home in NJ.

Jill

PS.  The photo above is a pina colava from the trout pass bar which I enjoyed on the lovely beach behind the resort.  Sweet!!!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Jill & JT.  Glad both of you are back safe and sound after a great vacation.
Thank you both for the great updates on our favorite lodge, they definitely gave me a smile on some dreary work days.

Ok,
Whose up to bat next?  I know a bunch of folks are going in December but that is definitely too long to wait for my fix.


----------



## jimmytammy

lisaviolet

I am so sorry we missed you folks.  I understand when those hectic days get in the way of the lazy ones.  My folks were down for a few days, and it made a bit of a different trip early on.  I wouldnt take anything for them being there, just wish they enjoyed it a bit more.  Plus they didnt feel well, so that goes without saying how it can affect vacation.  

Cheer4Bison

Glad to hear you made it home OK.  And thanks for the kind remarks about our kids.  We look forward to another meet with you as well.  We will definitely be "home" Dec 1-12.

Welcome to all the new groupies!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Mia....my wife watches that show too! I watched an episode with her when they went snow skiing. My gosh, travelling (or even living) with 8 kids like that even with help is more than I can imagine.


I saw the ski trip episode too Granny.  That was the one where poor Kate got sick and most of the kids hated skiing.  I love that Kate said she hated cold weather and cold weather sports and was happy to just hang out in their rental home.   It was so funny how she said she enjoyed doing all the multiple loads of laundry while away because it was nice just being in a different place and having a different view.  Takes a special couple to raise a family that size.  I'm pretty sure it's more than I could handle.   I felt SO awful for Kate when their plane was delayed on the runway---all the kids were screaming and crying on the plane---and she just covered her face and had a cry.  Has to be so stressful.   


Lisa..........welcome back and sorry you had such a hectic trip.  But glad your parents had a great time with the savanah view at AKV.   We're staying there in Aug--also with a savanah view.   

Jill, 
Loved all your pics and hoping to see more when you get through your Laundry Mtn.   Also, have to say, I LOVE the pina colavas.   I sipped my way through a few of those last summer at the WL.


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Hey Jill & JT.  Glad both of you are back safe and sound after a great vacation.
> Thank you both for the great updates on our favorite lodge, they definitely gave me a smile on some dreary work days.
> 
> Ok,
> Whose up to bat next?  I know a bunch of folks are going in December but that is definitely too long to wait for my fix.



Well I am going in July. Surely there is someone going before then. I will take the laptop though so if the internet access is free I will post some pics for everyone.  Especially the ones I will get from the roof when we are flag family!!!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Glad everyone is home safe and sound!


----------



## Muushka

Good morning Groupies.

Does anyone else look forward to reading this thread when they get on the computer as much as I?? 

JT your kids sound wonderful.  I look forward to meeting them (well, and you and T ) one of these days.  
Actually I look forward to meeting you all!

Lisa, your trip sounds hectic, but I loved reading about your parents. I can just see these 2 older folks (heck, they are probably my age! ) sitting there, one yelling at giraffes and the other ticking off the different beasts!

Cheer4, thanks for the frosty treat!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

eliza61 said:


> Hey Jill & JT.  Glad both of you are back safe and sound after a great vacation.
> Thank you both for the great updates on our favorite lodge, they definitely gave me a smile on some dreary work days.
> 
> Ok,
> Whose up to bat next?  I know a bunch of folks are going in December but that is definitely too long to wait for my fix.



May 27th for us.  Anyone before then?


----------



## CRSNDSNY

OH YES! It's a fun one to keep up with -- always plenty of pics!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Barb, I agree.  This thread is always the first one I go on!

Looking forward to more trip info, Jill.  Laundry, uck!

Melody, noticed your pretrip info on your sig line.  I love the way you have done your itinerary days!  Really cool.

Happy Monday to all the groupies.

Deb


----------



## blossomz

Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies.
> 
> Does anyone else look forward to reading this thread when they get on the computer as much as I??
> 
> JT your kids sound wonderful.  I look forward to meeting them (well, and you and T ) one of these days.
> Actually I look forward to meeting you all!
> 
> Lisa, your trip sounds hectic, but I loved reading about your parents. I can just see these 2 older folks (heck, they are probably my age! ) sitting there, one yelling at giraffes and the other ticking off the different beasts!
> 
> Cheer4, thanks for the frosty treat!





This is the first place I check whenI get online! It's like checking in with all of my friends!  There is nothing like being a groupie!!


----------



## eliza61

Disney loving Iowan said:


> May 27th for us.  Anyone before then?



I'm doing a split stay WLV/BCV 5/1-5/7.  This will be the first solo trip with out "the old guy", sid and rizzo.  Should be pretty interesting to say the least.



Muushka said:


> Good morning Groupies.
> 
> Does anyone else look forward to reading this thread when they get on the computer as much as I??



Better than my morning paper.


----------



## Granny

eliza61 said:


> Ok,
> Whose up to bat next?  I know a bunch of folks are going in December but that is definitely too long to wait for my fix.



Our annual trip is the end of July...will only be a visitor at VWL though as we are locked and loaded for a BCV trip this year.   

I definitely plan on visiting our beloved home at least a couple of times during our trip.  I'll try to time it for later in the week so I have a chance to catch Ranger Stan.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Our annual trip is the end of July...will only be a visitor at VWL though as we are locked and loaded for a BCV trip this year.



This is the way it is with us as well......we'll be in WDW by Aug 3, but we're staying at Vistana/AKV/Vero Beach.   Definitely plan a few visits to the WL/VWL though !


----------



## Muushka

We will be visiting VWL (not staying there)for our next DVC trip also.  What is this world coming to?  

I know! Flexible Groupies!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Groupies,

As the unpacking process continues, periodically I come across a little VWL treat purchased while at our beloved lodge.  (It sure makes doing laundry a whole lot more rewarding!  )  This is the one I unearthed this afternoon.






Perhaps some of you have this cute little totem pole.  I think it's adorable!  Looks great in the guest bedroom we are renovating to look like the Wilderness lodge.  A real steal at $20, don't you think?

So sorry I missed lisaviolet while we were there.  We must have walked past your room half a dozen times or more on the way to the boat dock.  I hope we get to run into on another trip some time.

And Muushka, yes, this is the first place I visit everytime I turn on my computer too.  Definitely a warm fuzzy place to visit. 

Jill


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Muushka said:


> We're glad you found us too!  What is the Jon & Kate show??
> We won't be there in may, does wishing count??





MiaSRN62 said:


> Hi Muushka !
> It's a TV show on Discovery or TLC channel.   It's a realty show about a family from central PA (they live about 2 hours from me), who have one set of twins and then had sixtuplets.  So a total of 8 kids.  The show follows them around as they do their day-to-day activities, and also when they go on trips.  One of their visits was to WDW and they stayed at the WL.
> I love the show :
> http://tlc.discovery.com/tv/jon-and-kate/jon-and-kate.html
> 
> 
> DisneyNutzy ~
> 
> 
> 
> HOME !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eliza...love your "welcome home" pic !



I love the line that Kate says near the end of the show when they get in the van to go home.  She says "Sadly and I do mean sadly, we packed up and left our lovely lodge."   Aww!  I know that feeling.


----------



## blossomz

We have a whole week put aside at the Lodge from june 21-June27!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Island Mouse

eliza61 said:


> Ok,
> Whose up to bat next?  I know a bunch of folks are going in December but that is definitely too long to wait for my fix.



Our next trip is June 1st-5th, but we are staying in a FW Cabin.  Our "Big" trip to BWV & VWL is not until October.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

50 years Too! said:


> Melody, noticed your pretrip info on your sig line. I love the way you have done your itinerary days! Really cool.
> 
> Happy Monday to all the groupies.
> 
> Deb


Thanks Deb!
I have fun keeping a 'journal' of sorts for our trip. I like looking back at them and think the kids will enjoy reading them when they are older.

Jill- I saw the totem last time we were at the lodge and meant to purchase it. I will not pass this one up this time, though!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Perhaps some of you have this cute little totem pole. I think it's adorable! Looks great in the guest bedroom we are renovating to look like the Wilderness lodge. A real steal at $20, don't you think?


Yes....I have this totem !  Purchased at the Lodge during a stay in May 1998.  
Love it........


----------



## eliza61

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> As the unpacking process continues, periodically I come across a little VWL treat purchased while at our beloved lodge.  (It sure makes doing laundry a whole lot more rewarding!  )  This is the one I unearthed this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jill



Ok Jill,
At this rate I'm going to be in hock to Disney before I even step off of the plane!   That is absolutely the cutest thing.   Beside the fact that if they don't have them when I get there I'm going to look like a lunatic setting up my laptop on the counter in order to show the sales clerk the pictures in this thread to make sure I get the exact one.


----------



## Muushka

I have one also.  I think we probably have the same totem Maria, bought about the same time.

PS Good morning Groupies


----------



## CRSNDSNY

The totem should be the official groupies trophy! Kinda like a cheerleader's spirit stick! LOL


----------



## Granny

I think I'll try to keep track of the Groupie vacations here.   I'll try to assemble what I can find.


----------



## gppnj

At Walt Disney World, Wilderness Lodge is my favorite property. That's why I bought all my points at VWL even though they were officially only selling SSR at the time. However, I also love Animal Kingdom Lodge. If I needed more points, I would have bought them at AKV. However, I really do have enough points. Therefore, I'll just have to hope for seven-month exchanges to stay at AKV.

It's worked out well so far. I had been able to get an AKV reservation for next month, but I had to cancel that trip. I also have made one for September, and I pray nothing happens to force me to have to cancel that. I'll be moving around for that September trip. I couldn't bear not to stay at VWL at all, so I'll be at AKV for three days, and then I'm moving to VWL for four days.

Although Wilderness Lodge is my favorite Walt Disney World property, the Grand Californian is my favorite Disney property overall. Therefore, even though I don't need any more points, I will be buying some GCV points if I can (I hear they're going to go fast). I've used my DVC points twice to stay at the Grand Californian. I'm assuming that once GCV opens, DVC members will no longer be able to use their points to stay at the hotel part of the Grand Californian. I think GCV will be hard to get into at seven months, so I have no choice but to buy some points there. (I think 40 will be plenty; maybe even 30 will be enough.)

Considering where my tastes lie, is it any surprise that I have no interest whatsoever in the Contemporary DVC?




WolfpackFan said:


> Good Morning Groupies -
> 
> I'm curious - how many groupies also own AKV points? The reason I ask is the two resorts are so very similar in nature. They are both kind of off the beaten path. They both have very unique decor and style. They are both directly attached to a deluxe resort.
> 
> When we first bought our VWL points we did it because we loved it's feeling of being remote from the rest of WDW. You could be sitting in what looks like a Pacific Northwest lodge and it all felt so relaxing. But then jump on a bus or boat and you're right in the midst of WDW. That's why we also bought our AKV points. Plus the fact DW and DD are crazy about animals .
> 
> For a while there my favorite resort was BWV because of it's easy access to Epcot, which is my favorite park. But I've gone back now to VWL being my favorite followed closely by AKV. We've stayed at OKW and SSR and while they were nice, I really prefer the DVC resorts that are attached to a resort. I love getting up early and going and getting my coffee and taking an early morning stroll around the resort and then sitting in the lobby just enjoying the atmosphere.
> 
> PS - Thanks to everyone for their sympathies for our lose of our cat. I especially enjoyed the poem. We're still missing BK, but life goes on. We've decided to hold off on getting anymore pets. It just makes it so much easier when we don't have to worry about our pets while we're down at WDW.


----------



## lisaviolet

eliza61 said:


> Beside the fact that if they don't have them when I get there I'm going to look like a lunatic setting up my laptop on the counter in order to show the sales clerk the pictures in this thread to make sure I get the exact one.



   Love it!


----------



## lisaviolet

*Jill* - Do you have blond hair?  I did see a blond woman passing by a few times.  And by the way she looked fantastic for the birthday she was having.  

I did scan everyone's chest for a birthday button to locate you.  Oh that came out great! Did you get one?  It was your birthday, right?  Oh Lord I hope my memory isn't going.  

*Muushka* - There is no way you are the age of my parents.  If you are you look extra fantastic.  

*JT* - Next time, next time.  Even if I don't get in at 7 months, if I'm there at the same time as any groupie I'm coming over for a meet.  Are your parents feeling better?  

Lisa


----------



## blossomz

Granny said:


> I think I'll try to keep track of the Groupie vacations here.   I'll try to assemble what I can find.



That is a grat idea!


----------



## Granny

Granny said:


> I think I'll try to keep track of the Groupie vacations here.   I'll try to assemble what I can find.



Oops...got interrupted and posted just a couple sentences! 

Here's what I was able to glean about Groupies upcoming vacations:



blossomz    April 23 - ?  AKV
*Eliza   May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - ?   VWL*
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
*Loribell   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Mia  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August ??  VWL*
*Island Mouse    October ??     VWL/*BCV
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
LVSWL   Dec??   Location??
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


All right folks, let's fill in the info that's missing, and what other Groupies are heading to WDW??


----------



## bobbiwoz

bobbiwoz and family/friends heading for AKV, VB and VWL June 19 to the 27th! We're celebrating our 40th Anniversary.

Bobbi


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Cool Granny!
We're 13 - 21.


----------



## Muushka

Muushka  9/20 to 9/27 OKW, BCV and ASMu 
Muushka  1/3 to 1/5 BCV 1/5 to 1/9 VWL 

Thanks Granny!


----------



## Granny

Thans for the feedback!  


*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*



blossomz    April 23 - ?  AKV
*Eliza   May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - ?   VWL*
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbiwoz  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Loribell   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Mia  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
*Island Mouse    October ??     VWL/*BCV
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
LVSWL   Dec??   Location??
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


I'll keep this up to date for us Groupies.  Let's us know who to badger for pictures!!


----------



## LVSWL

Granny, you're the best!

We will be at BCV June 8-13
                  HHI  June 13-19
                  VWL Dec 28-Jan 4
Thanks!


----------



## cheer4bison

Hi Granny,

Would you add the cheer4bison family for December 10-14?  Thanks!

Lisaviolet,

The blonde lady that passed by your room was not me.  My hair is chestnut brown, not even close to blonde. 

I have a question for all of you.  When I got back home, I found that the cute little sweatshirt I bought DS at the Mercantile still has the clunky plastic inventory control guard on it.  Bummer!  I called the Mercantile and they suggested that I take it to my local Disney store to see if they could remove it.  Did that today and their inventory control system is not compatible.  Again, bummer.  Any suggestions?  My guess is that I'm going to have to ship this sweatshirt back to them so they can remove it in person.  (Perhaps they will pay my flight so that I can return it personally.  Hmmmmmm.   Worth a try.  )

Oh, and here is my new picture for the day.  DS enjoying breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe.  Love those Mickey waffles!

Jill


----------



## Muushka

Ooh Ooh Granny!  Can I add my cruise to the list too, just in case any Groupies are going (wishful thinking)?

Magic 9/27 to 10/4 Double Dip!  

PS If you think the list will be too confusing, don't add to it with the cruise!


----------



## Muushka

Yummm, waffles.

Cheer4, I have no suggestion for the removal of your security thingy.  I remember a friend once removed one from my new dress and I so regretted it.  Good luck!


----------



## Granny

*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*



blossomz    April 23 - ?  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Loribell   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*LVSWL   Dec28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


I figured there would be a rush of these, and knowing how we all plan a year in advance this will probably slow down a bit so I don't post long updates every few posts.

I'll try to keep this up to date, and bring it back up on the thread from time to time so we can look forward to our next vicarious trip!


Jill...I assumed you meant that your December trip is to VWL, right?


----------



## Granny

By the way, I've noticed that our VWL Groupies logo is showing the dreaded red X a lot the past couple of days.  If you want to "borrow" mine, it should be a little more stable as I have it housed in Photobucket.

Just sharin' the love, my friends.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> By the way, I've noticed that our VWL Groupies logo is showing the dreaded red X a lot the past couple of days.  If you want to "borrow" mine, it should be a little more stable as I have it housed in Photobucket.
> 
> Just sharin' the love, my friends.



I had yours for a minute, then it was deleted by WebmasterDoc.


----------



## wildernessDad

wildernessDad here.  Here is my list for 2008.

May 11 - 18, DW and Me only; AKV and BWV (split stay)
Sept 1 - 5, DW, DS and Me; BCV
The Big One!  Dec 11 - 19, DW, DS, FIL, Best friend, Me; VWL Baby!


----------



## Island Mouse

My dates for October:

October 5th-18th - Split stay BWV(5th-11th)/VWL(11th-18th)

 

And getting married on the 9th!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Granny thanks for the list!    Our actual dates are May 27 thru June 3 doing a split stay first VWL then BCV.

I have stayed at WL but this will be my first time at the villas.  Any suggestions on any room requests I should make?  What is the best view?  Is there a good map anywhere that would help me?  Guess I should add that we will be staying in a studio.

BTW I got my totem pole back in 95 and it looks a little different.  Maybe it's just how it looks in the picture?


----------



## Christine & family

I'd love to get mine added!

Nov 20 - 30 VWL


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I think we probably have the same totem Maria, bought about the same time.


Muushka....I was looking at the differences between ours (circa '98) and the new ones.  Here's what I see is different :
1) Goofy's eyes are droopier on the new one.  My Goofy has wide open eyes
2) Goofy's hatchet is more visible in the newer one---he's sort of got it tucked behind his neck on the circa '98 one.
3)Humphrey : his mouth is open on circa '98 and his hands/paws are folded in front of his chest
4) Humphrey's feet are flat on the wood on circa '98 one
I think Donald and Mickey are pretty much the same.  SHeesh....only a true WL/VWL groupie would analylize stuff like the totem souvenier !   

Muushka...I may have mentioned this already, but you're doing the same disney cruise we did in 2007.  Only ours wasn't a double dip.  Have a great time !!!

Granny...thanks so much for being the "keeper of the Groupie vacations list" !   I'm just sorry you are leaving the exact day we are arriving.  I believe it was you again, that I missed getting to meet in Dec 2006.  I left Dec 10, 2006 the VWL and you arrived a week or two later.  One of these days.......



> DS enjoying breakfast at Whispering Canyon Cafe. Love those Mickey waffles!


Love the photo Jill !  Thanks for sharing....what a cutie.........


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Here are some faves of mine. My husband and daughter in the lobby after a breakfast at the Canyon.




And Amelia getting ready to rub Humphrey's nose!





Such fond memories!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Melody....love the one of your dd reaching out to touch Humphrey.  Adorable.........
And Melody....looks like we're just missing eachother as well, because Aug 13 is the day we move over to Disney's Vero Beach resort and that is the day you are arriving......


----------



## 50 years Too!

cheer4bison said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> As the unpacking process continues, periodically I come across a little VWL treat purchased while at our beloved lodge.  (It sure makes doing laundry a whole lot more rewarding!  )  This is the one I unearthed this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps some of you have this cute little totem pole.  I think it's adorable!  Looks great in the guest bedroom we are renovating to look like the Wilderness lodge.  A real steal at $20, don't you think?
> 
> So sorry I missed lisaviolet while we were there.  We must have walked past your room half a dozen times or more on the way to the boat dock.  I hope we get to run into on another trip some time.
> 
> And Muushka, yes, this is the first place I visit everytime I turn on my computer too.  Definitely a warm fuzzy place to visit.
> 
> Jill



Jill,

Too cute!
How fun to make your guest room a Wilderness Lodge Retreat.

Once my daughter is really gone, I'd like to do that.  Don't know, though,
my family tends to make grown childrens' rooms shrines.  My 44 year old sister and 40 year old brother's rooms are still referred to as "Doug's Room", or "Diane's Room".  They still look like they did when they were in high school, minus the clothes.   My room was made into an office   The luck of being the oldest, I guess!

Keep digging through that luggage, I want to see more.

Deb


----------



## CRSNDSNY

MiaSRN62 said:


> Melody....love the one of your dd reaching out to touch Humphrey. Adorable.........
> And Melody....looks like we're just missing eachother as well, because Aug 13 is the day we move over to Disney's Vero Beach resort and that is the day you are arriving......


OH NO! That's too bad. It would have been fun to meet you.

We look forward to staying at Vero Beach one of these times, too.

BTW, I'm having fun looking through your webshots album!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Melody and Jill, 

Really cute pics of your darling children enjoying the lodge!

Granny,

We will be at the lodge Oct 15-21 (F&W, just DH and me).
                                Dec 15-18 (DH, DD, DS, their two BF, Me)
                   We'll then be moving to a BWV Grand villa for 4 nights, since the 
                 kids want "more action".  Silly youth.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

bobbiwoz said:


> bobbiwoz and family/friends heading for AKV, VB and VWL June 19 to the 27th! We're celebrating our 40th Anniversary.
> 
> Bobbi



Congrats on such a milestone! 

Deb


----------



## cheer4bison

Granny said:


> *VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*
> 
> 
> Jill...I assumed you meant that your December trip is to VWL, right?



Yes, we'll be at VWL!!!   

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## bobbiwoz

50 years Too! said:


> Congrats on such a milestone!
> 
> Deb



Thank you!


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> My dates for October:
> 
> October 5th-18th - Split stay BWV(5th-11th)/VWL(11th-18th)
> 
> 
> 
> And getting married on the 9th!!!



I wish I could meet the bride and groom!  Just missing you by days!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Love the pictures Groupies!!!  Well it wasn't you Jill.  I got excited when you said you passed by many times.  

Must have passed you at some point.  I'll post a picture when I get organized.  Whenever that may be.  

Granny,

Put me down for December 28 - January 2 BWV.

Thanks,

Lisa


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> I wish I could meet the bride and groom!  Just missing you by days!!!



All the more reason to come to Hawaii in 2011...


----------



## Granny

*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*



blossomz    April 23 - ?  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Loribell   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


----------



## Granny

MiaSRN62 said:


> Granny...thanks so much for being the "keeper of the Groupie vacations list" !   I'm just sorry you are leaving the exact day we are arriving.  I believe it was you again, that I missed getting to meet in Dec 2006.  I left Dec 10, 2006 the VWL and you arrived a week or two later.  One of these days.......



Well, I only have 34 more years left on my DVC contracts so we better work on that planning a bit better!  

As for the "keeper of the list"...I have to admit that I'm probably messing up here and there.

I ask everyone to proof their dates and make sure I haven't misplaced you!  

And sorry about combining the multi resort trips and not calling out the individual dates.  Just lazy I suppose.


----------



## DaveH

We are going to be at SSR Nov 23-30 then VWL Nov 30- Dec 6. The totem pole is neat. My first stay at WL they use to put a Santa hat on the totem pole outside the Mercantile. Now nothing.  Our first time for Thanksgiving. The weeks after Thanksgiving been many times.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

DaveH said:


> We are going to be at SSR Nov 23-30 then VWL Nov 30- Dec 6. The totem pole is neat. My first stay at WL they use to put a Santa hat on the totem pole outside the Mercantile. Now nothing. Our first time for Thanksgiving. The weeks after Thanksgiving been many times.


 
Dave that sounds like a great lineup!   What is your strategy for Thanksgiving?


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> *VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*


 
We'll be there:

5/1 - 5/4 BWV
10/18 - 10/21 BWV
10/21 - 10/28 BCV
*12/6 - 12/16 VWL*


----------



## jimmytammy

Man,  I go away for a few hrs and yall just fill the pages up!! 

lisaviolet

Thanks for asking, my parents are both doing a lot better.  My Dad still has a cough, but at 76 yrs. young, he still doesnt miss a day of work.  Hope Im still that agile at his age.


----------



## Muushka

MiaSRN62 said:


> Muushka....I was looking at the differences between ours (circa '98) and the new ones.  Here's what I see is different :
> 1) Goofy's eyes are droopier on the new one.  My Goofy has wide open eyes  *Check!*
> 2) Goofy's hatchet is more visible in the newer one---he's sort of got it tucked behind his neck on the circa '98 one. *Check!, but on mine, Goofy's feet are tucked in*
> 3)Humphrey : his mouth is open on circa '98 and his hands/paws are folded in front of his chest *Mine has his hands about 1/2" apart resting on his tummy, mouth closed*
> 4) Humphrey's feet are flat on the wood on circa '98 one *Check!*
> I think Donald and Mickey are pretty much the same. *My Donald has his left eye sort of cocked, he has a gun powder pouch and a lot more of his trunk is showing and my Mickey's mouth is closed, no tongue showing!  *SHeesh....only a true WL/VWL groupie would analylize stuff like the totem souvenier !   *Yes indeedy!*
> 
> Muushka...I may have mentioned this already, but you're doing the same disney cruise we did in 2007.  Only ours wasn't a double dip.  Have a great time !!!  *Thanks!  Just keep fingers crossed that weather is good!*
> 
> Granny...thanks so much for being the "keeper of the Groupie vacations list" !   I'm just sorry you are leaving the exact day we are arriving.  I believe it was you again, that I missed getting to meet in Dec 2006.  I left Dec 10, 2006 the VWL and you arrived a week or two later.  One of these days.......
> 
> 
> Love the photo Jill !  Thanks for sharing....what a cutie.........





bobbiwoz said:


> bobbiwoz and family/friends heading for AKV, VB and VWL June 19 to the 27th! We're celebrating our 40th Anniversary.
> 
> Bobbi



Wow 40 years.  That is just wonderful. 



Island Mouse said:


> All the more reason to come to Hawaii in 2011...



We're on it!!



DaveH said:


> We are going to be at SSR Nov 23-30 then VWL Nov 30- Dec 6. The totem pole is neat. *My first stay at WL they use to put a Santa hat on the totem pole outside the Mercantile. Now nothing.*  Our first time for Thanksgiving. The weeks after Thanksgiving been many times.



Now I have to find a tiny Santa cap!!


----------



## eliza61

50 years Too! said:


> Jill,
> 
> Once my daughter is really gone, I'd like to do that.  Don't know, though,
> my family tends to make grown childrens' rooms shrines.  My 44 year old sister and 40 year old brother's rooms are still referred to as "Doug's Room", or "Diane's Room".  They still look like they did when they were in high school, minus the clothes.   My room was made into an office   The luck of being the oldest, I guess!
> 
> Keep digging through that luggage, I want to see more.
> 
> Deb




Ooh Deb,
This is too funny and timely.  My 88 year old Dad just called me last saturday to ask me if I still wanted my set of world book encyclopedias (from 1973  ) He's finally changing the paint from the hideous yellow with orange trim that I thought was the height of fashion.


----------



## cheer4bison

We finally caught up with Ranger Stan on the last day of our vacation!  Yeah!  He was kind enough to sign DS's autograph book and point out some hidden mickeys in the fireplace.  He's a busy guy, but seems to make a point to visit with the lodge guests.  He sort of blushed when we told him what a following he has on the VWL groupies page.  He's such a sweetie!

Jill

PS.  Note the pin on my blouse...that was from the Segway Back Trail adventure which we had just completed.  We rode the segways all the way from fort wildnerness to the lodge and back.  So much fun!  I highly recommend it.  (We even got our 15% DVC discount.)


----------



## Granny

Jill...thanks for the photo of Ranger Stan and the story.  To us Groupies, he will always be Elvis!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> bobbiwoz and family/friends heading for AKV, VB and VWL June 19 to the 27th! We're celebrating our 40th Anniversary.


Bobbi....that is so wonderful....you all will have a fantastic time !


----------



## harmonium

This Feb 08' was our first time staying at VWL. We needed a change from BCV and this was an excellent choice. As we did last year we split up the visit with AKL and the transfer was smooth as always. Loved the pool, the ducks, the view, the location in relation to everything else, and the people there were friendly and helpful. 

We have already decided that we are going back next year. Penciled in boat/bike rentals and a little beach time as well. Best quiet pool ever!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Oh my, the VWL groupies are the most enthusiastic and creative group!  Thank you, MiaSRN62!

I've said this before, but the WDW part of our trip after VB was supposed to be in a BWV Grand Villa and a studio.  Well, in December we stayed in VWL, and I said to Tom, you know, this is where we should celebrate our anniversary.  So, I called then and there, cancelled the GV and moved us all over to VWL, and just let our family and friends about it when we got home.  

Bobbi


----------



## mickeymorse

JT I totally agree. Miss a day and the pages jump by three. Took me a little bit just to catch up to speed.

40 yrs Bobbi. FANTASTIC!! Good choice for a place to stay 

Loved the picture of Ranger Stan, Jill. Note to self....do Segway from FW.

Granny...seeimg my name on your list makes it all the more real that we are VWL owners  Just got the new planner yesterday. Can't wait for our blue card.

Don't know how you do it Maria but keep up the good work on the artwork.

Eliza, my mother is still trying to pawn off our old Encyclopedia Britannicas to me from the 60s. Its funny, she says they would help with the kids schoolwork 

Island mouse. Is it okay if we don't make it til 2012? Want to take DD for grade school graduation.


----------



## Granny

bobbiwoz said:


> I've said this before, but the WDW part of our trip after VB was supposed to be in a BWV Grand Villa and a studio.  Well, in December we stayed in VWL, and I said to Tom, you know, this is where we should celebrate our anniversary.  So, I called then and there, cancelled the GV and moved us all over to VWL, and just let our family and friends about it when we got home.



Okay, True Confessions: Part 2.  Not only are we staying at BCV this year instead of VWL  

...but DW & I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary while we're there!   

Didn't really plan it that way...it's just the way the summer schedules worked out.  

Think I can pawn our elaborate trip to WDW (with the DD's) off as a wonderful anniversary present?


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Okay, True Confessions: Part 2.  Not only are we staying at BCV this year instead of VWL
> 
> ...but DW & I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary while we're there!
> 
> Didn't really plan it that way...it's just the way the summer schedules worked out.
> 
> Think I can pawn our elaborate trip to WDW (with the DD's) off as a wonderful anniversary present?



Only if you include a fantastic dinner at a spectacular place, say Yachtsman Steakhouse for instance.

Oh, and congrats on the 20 years!


----------



## Muushka

harmonium said:


> This Feb 08' was our first time staying at VWL. We needed a change from BCV and this was an excellent choice. As we did last year we split up the visit with AKL and the transfer was smooth as always. Loved the pool, the ducks, the view, the location in relation to everything else, and the people there were friendly and helpful.
> 
> We have already decided that we are going back next year. Penciled in boat/bike rentals and a little beach time as well. Best quiet pool ever!



Future Groupie??  Is the Moose calling??? 
Glad you enjoyed our Beloved Lodge!



Granny said:


> Okay, True Confessions: Part 2.  Not only are we staying at BCV this year instead of VWL
> 
> ...but DW & I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary while we're there!
> 
> Didn't really plan it that way...it's just the way the summer schedules worked out.
> 
> Think I can pawn our elaborate trip to WDW (with the DD's) off as a wonderful anniversary present?



Pre-Happy 20th Anniversary to Mr and Mrs Granny!!!  I hope you marked your own date on the calendar with a   notation!


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> Only if you include a fantastic dinner at a spectacular place, say Yachtsman Steakhouse for instance.
> 
> Oh, and congrats on the 20 years!



Lori...thanks for the congrats.  

And I booked Le Cellier for the occasion (table for *2* please!).

Muushka...thanks for the kind thoughts.  I guess an all-expense paid vacation to WDW doesn't cut it as an anniversary gift?   Seems like a good one to me.


----------



## Island Mouse

mickeymorse said:


> Island mouse. Is it okay if we don't make it til 2012? Want to take DD for grade school graduation.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Lori...thanks for the congrats.
> 
> And I booked Le Cellier for the occasion (table for *2* please!).
> 
> Muushka...thanks for the kind thoughts.  I guess an all-expense paid vacation to WDW doesn't cut it as an anniversary gift?   Seems like a good one to me.



Well I guess that will do. What are the kiddos going to do while mom & dad are having dinner?


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Okay, True Confessions: Part 2.  Not only are we staying at BCV this year instead of VWL
> 
> ...but DW & I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary while we're there!
> 
> Didn't really plan it that way...it's just the way the summer schedules worked out.
> 
> Think I can pawn our elaborate trip to WDW (with the DD's) off as a wonderful anniversary present?





			
				loribell said:
			
		

> Only if you include a fantastic dinner at a spectacular place, say Yachtsman Steakhouse for instance.



I like the Yachtsman, but the best anniversary dinner I ever had was on our 26th anniversary.  We ate at the Rose & Crown, had a table on the patio.  We told our server that we wanted to take our time with our meal, and he was very understanding. We had front row seats for Illuminations.  And because we were staying at BWV that trip (I know, I know...it was only our second year as DVC members, and we wanted to "try out" other resorts) we had a romantic walk back to our room afterwards!  Too bad the kids were waiting for us when we got there!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Granny said:


> Okay, True Confessions: Part 2.  Not only are we staying at BCV this year instead of VWL
> 
> ...but DW & I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary while we're there!
> 
> Didn't really plan it that way...it's just the way the summer schedules worked out.
> 
> Think I can pawn our elaborate trip to WDW (with the DD's) off as a wonderful anniversary present?



Congratulations, (relatively)  youngun!!! 

And No...I don't think so!!!

Bobbi


----------



## jimmytammy

Jill

Love the pic of you and Ranger Stan!  Thanks for sharing.

And Granny, you are right, he will always be our Elvis


----------



## CRSNDSNY

I have yet to meet Ranger Stan! Sounds like I'm seriously missing out!


----------



## blossomz

Granny-
Happy soon-to-be anniversary!   

My dates for our upcoming trip to AKV are April 23-27.  Just a quick trip to get away...the 23rd is my DS   18th Birthday!  We plan to make it a special one!

Thanks for keeping our list up to date!


----------



## Granny

loribell said:


> Well I guess that will do. What are the kiddos going to do while mom & dad are having dinner?



Well, DD's are 18 & 17 so they'll probably be off to MGM or MK that evening.  Or hanging at the pool.  Or checking out the cute valet guys at BWV.  

I do know where they won't be.


----------



## eliza61

Granny said:


> Okay, True Confessions: Part 2.  Not only are we staying at BCV this year instead of VWL
> 
> ...but DW & I will be celebrating our 20th wedding anniversary while we're there!
> 
> Didn't really plan it that way...it's just the way the summer schedules worked out.
> 
> Think I can pawn our elaborate trip to WDW (with the DD's) off as a wonderful anniversary present?




Congratulations Mr & Mrs Granny.

Since your celebrating the big 2-0, we'll overlook the BC slipup.     It's my home resort so it has a little piece of my heart as well and hey we've have our own quasi elvis in Art the greeter.  Art, Stan and a few others are the real pixie dust at Disney that make it so magical year after year.

Afraid I'm gonna have to give you a typical wifey answer to part 2.  The trip to the world is just the appropriate setting for that really great gift your gonna pop out over dinner.

E.


----------



## cheer4bison

Granny,

Enjoy your anniversary dinner at Le Cellier!  We just ate there a week ago today.  There were ten people in our party and every  last one of us declared it was one of the best meals we had all week.  Great steaks!

As for celebrations, the Wilderness Lodge brought up a yummy birthday cake for me while we were staying there.  Only problem was how big it was.  We were snacking off of it all week long. We really put the full-sized refrigerator to good use.






Have a great day folks!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Your little guy is TOO CUTE! And that cake looks yummy!


----------



## DaveH

CRSNDSNY said:


> Dave that sounds like a great lineup!   What is your strategy for Thanksgiving?



I am solo from the 23rd to Thanksgiving. DW comes during the day. We are thinking of doing Yachtman's Steak House for dinner. I figure on just doing things as I feel like. I was thinking of early morning take a break and late night. Doing one long trip lets me quash my super doper commando down.   We may try switching to VWL the first week also. I figure wait list is what will happen. 
DW is doing a trip to AKV and BCV in June with a friend and her son.


----------



## harmonium

Hi Muushka,
After just one stay at VWL we are very much into returning again and again.


----------



## Muushka

harmonium said:


> Hi Muushka,
> After just one stay at VWL we are very much into returning again and again.



All righty then!  Sounds like you are a perfect candidate for a VWL Groupie Moose siggy!  Grab one if you like, pull up a rocking chair and sit with us a spell!


----------



## loribell

Granny said:


> Well, DD's are 18 & 17 so they'll probably be off to MGM or MK that evening.  Or hanging at the pool.  Or checking out the cute valet guys at BWV.
> 
> I do know where they won't be.



   



eliza61 said:


> Congratulations Mr & Mrs Granny.
> 
> Since your celebrating the big 2-0, we'll overlook the BC slipup.     It's my home resort so it has a little piece of my heart as well and hey we've have our own quasi elvis in Art the greeter.  Art, Stan and a few others are the real pixie dust at Disney that make it so magical year after year.



Art is wonderful too, isn't he? Those two men are Disney to me! 



cheer4bison said:


> Granny,
> 
> Enjoy your anniversary dinner at Le Cellier!  We just ate there a week ago today.  There were ten people in our party and every  last one of us declared it was one of the best meals we had all week.  Great steaks!
> 
> As for celebrations, the Wilderness Lodge brought up a yummy birthday cake for me while we were staying there.  Only problem was how big it was.  We were snacking off of it all week long. We really put the full-sized refrigerator to good use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day folks!



Great pic Jill! A cutie & a yummy cake!


----------



## keliblue

Don't forget us Granny !!

*VB/BCV May 2-10*

*VWL     Dec. 14-20*

I had 5 pages to catch up with this morning    for some reason, I'm not getting my notifications again.   Love the totem


----------



## ransom

cheer4bison said:


>



Wow, there's two people who look just like you in the next room!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

DaveH said:


> I am solo from the 23rd to Thanksgiving. DW comes during the day. We are thinking of doing Yachtman's Steak House for dinner. I figure on just doing things as I feel like. I was thinking of early morning take a break and late night. Doing one long trip lets me quash my super doper commando down.  We may try switching to VWL the first week also. I figure wait list is what will happen.
> DW is doing a trip to AKV and BCV in June with a friend and her son.


Well, it sounds like you could really have a nice relaxing time.


----------



## blossomz

Yum...that cake looks delicious!  Did you order it or was it a surprise from VWL?


I've noticed I haven't been getting my notifications of new posts either.


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> Yum...that cake looks delicious!  Did you order it or was it a surprise from VWL?



My parents ordered it before we arrived.  It was a marble cake with buttercream icing.  Yum!


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Friday Morning to all groupies.

I have to agree with blossomz...that cake does look yummy Jill. Can't think of any better place to celebrate your birthday. Since mine is in Dec. I know there has to be some for me in the future. 

Lent is almost over and I am soooooo looking forward to some chocolate. My DD gave it up for Lent so I decided to support her and gave it up as well. Didn't realize how much I was going to miss it. I could just imagine what it would be like if I gave up my coffee


----------



## Granny

Here's the latest, I think.  Please let me know if I missed you or messed up!


*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*

blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10  VB/BCV
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Loribell   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
*mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
*ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
*LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
*Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
*ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
*Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
*Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
*LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


----------



## ransom

Sorry, I've been tuned out of Disney for a while due to Real Life intervening.

We're set for VWL Nov 9-21, though.


----------



## Granny

ransom...you are in the list.   I'm trying not to re-post the list too often as it is a page-chewer!  

That sounds like a nice long relaxing trip to our beloved Lodge.


----------



## wildernessDad

Gosh that green looks great on Granny's list...

We're bringing along my best friend and my FIL on the December VWL trip.  Five of us will be in a VWL 2-br for 8 nights.  Is it December yet?


----------



## mwehttam

Granny said:


> Here's the latest, I think.  Please let me know if I missed you or messed up!



We will be staying at VWL for the first time Aug 17th through 25th.  It is DW, DS, my parents and I.  We can't wait.  It will be my parents first trip to WDW.


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> Here's the latest, I think. Please let me know if I missed you or messed up!
> 
> 
> *DVC Mike Dec 6-12 VWL*


 
We're at VWL Dec 6-16.


----------



## blossomz

Ooh!  I can't believe my trip is up next!!  I can hardly stand it!  I will miss being at the Lodge for our short trip, but felt like I had to visit the sister resort since we are now owners there as well!  I'm sure we'll stop by WL though!   

Thanks for the info about the cake Cheer..I'll have to keep that in mind!

Bobbi..will you be at VWL from the 21st to the 27th by any chance?  Maybe we could have a minnie moose mouse meet!  (say that fast 3 times!)  Is it your 40th wedding anniversary?!  Wow!!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we're going to VWL from June 19 - July 5

and again 

Dec 21 - Dec 28.

That cake looks so yummy!  We'll be celebrating DS's 9th birthday during our summer trip.  Did you order it through VWL or through a bakery?


----------



## blossomz

OK..I'm definitely going to have to post a moose to the door!  Fellow groupies..we'll have to keep an eye out for each other!:


----------



## Granny

Good Ol Gal said:


> we're going to VWL from June 19 - July 5
> 
> and again
> 
> Dec 21 - Dec 28.



Wow, what a wonderful dose of Moose Dust...if I'm counting correctly that's about 23 nights at VWL in 2008!!  Awesome!


----------



## cheer4bison

Good Ol Gal said:


> we're going to VWL from June 19 - July 5
> 
> and again
> 
> Dec 21 - Dec 28.
> 
> That cake looks so yummy!  We'll be celebrating DS's 9th birthday during our summer trip.  Did you order it through VWL or through a bakery?



My parents ordered it through the Lodge (407) 824-2090.  If you want to have the cake delivered to a table service restaurant elsewhere on property, you can call the cake hotline at (407) 827-2253.  Good luck, and don't forget to take photos to share with the groupies!!

Found the perfect luggage tag for groupies while there.  Now I find myself wishing I had brought more than one home with me.  What was I thinking?


----------



## wildernessDad

cheer4bison said:


> My parents ordered it through the Lodge (407) 824-2090.  If you want to have the cake delivered to a table service restaurant elsewhere on property, you can call the cake hotline at (407) 827-2253.  Good luck, and don't forget to take photos to share with the groupies!!
> 
> Found the perfect luggage tag for groupies while there.  Now I find myself wishing I had brought more than one home with me.  What was I thinking?



Yeah, I scarfed up about 8 of those luggage tags the last time we were there.


----------



## 50 years Too!

What are we all up to today Groupies?
Must be getting ready for Easter, no post today!

Deb


----------



## harmonium

Happy Easter!


----------



## wildernessDad

I have a question.  On Friday the 14th, DW purchased the snowglobe from the Mercantile.  She got them to ship it to our home in Maryland.  Well, it's the 22nd and still no snowglobe.  She got it shipped the slowest way.  Anybody know how long the slowest way takes?


----------



## LVSWL

Is it coming by Moose?


----------



## loribell

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question.  On Friday the 14th, DW purchased the snowglobe from the Mercantile.  She got them to ship it to our home in Maryland.  Well, it's the 22nd and still no snowglobe.  She got it shipped the slowest way.  Anybody know how long the slowest way takes?



I don't remember for sure how long it took but we had a Christmas bulb shipped home a few years ago and it seemed to take forever to get here. I hope it is going to get there soon. 


Have a Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Don't know how you do it Maria but keep up the good work on the artwork.


Thanks Mickeymorse....sometimes I hunt the pics down....sometimes they just come to me  

Jill....loved your photos of Ranger Stan and the one of you and your son with the b-day cake (such a cute shot).  

Granny....happy up-coming 20th anniversary this summer !   

harmonium...Happy Easter to you as well and all the VWL Groupies !!!


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> I have a question.  On Friday the 14th, DW purchased the snowglobe from the Mercantile.  She got them to ship it to our home in Maryland.  Well, it's the 22nd and still no snowglobe.  She got it shipped the slowest way.  Anybody know how long the slowest way takes?



I too have had things shipped..it seems to take between 10-14 days..Hopefully it will get to you soon...


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey Wilderness Dad,

I had my snowglobe shipped from the Mercantile a day or two before your wife bought yours, and we haven't received ours yet either.  Packages and mail move very slowly out of Disney.  I guess it just helps build the anticipation for when the goodies arrive.

Jill


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey groupies,

Happy Easter!  

All my suitcases are unpacked and I realize I am running out of VWL goodies to share with you.  I'll have to make sure to buy more souvenirs next time. 

I like this cute bear frame from the Mercantile.  Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I like this cute bear frame from the Mercantile. Thought you might enjoy seeing it too.



Jill ~
The frame is cute for sure.....but the photo of your son is terrific.  He looks like he's having fun and Bay Lake in the background looks cool.    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lodgeloafer

HAPPY EASTER GROUPIES

We are heading to the vwl on May 6-10 and 
Nov 12- 19


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Hoppy Easter everyone  

Does anyone here know if you can still get soft serve at Roaring Forks on the "new" Dining Plan?  (for dessert or a snack) 

I've looked through the DDP board and snack list but don't see it listed.


----------



## wildernessDad

LVSWL said:


> Is it coming by Moose?



I think so!  Pack Moose!  Those are the slowest mooses!  Err, meese?



loribell said:


> I don't remember for sure how long it took but we had a Christmas bulb shipped home a few years ago and it seemed to take forever to get here. I hope it is going to get there soon.



Okay, I can see that.  Question to Disney, "Could you quote me a time of delivery?"  Answer, "Forever and a day."  



blossomz said:


> I too have had things shipped..it seems to take between 10-14 days..Hopefully it will get to you soon...



Okay, so it's not overdue at this point.  Good news.



cheer4bison said:


> Hey Wilderness Dad,
> 
> I had my snowglobe shipped from the Mercantile a day or two before your wife bought yours, and we haven't received ours yet either.  Packages and mail move very slowly out of Disney.  I guess it just helps build the anticipation for when the goodies arrive.



I hate to say that misery enjoys company, but....   

Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## jimmytammy

Happy Easter everyone!!


----------



## loribell

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE! 



​


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



So worth quoting, and our sentiments exactly!  We sure do miss BC around here.  Thanks for the pick-me-up!

*Happy Easter Groupies!*


----------



## mickeymorse

*A Very Happy Easter to all Groupies Everywhere*


----------



## lisaviolet

YEP!!!

Happy Easter Groupies

What a wonderful group of people!


----------



## harmonium

MiaSRN62 said:


> Thanks Mickeymorse....sometimes I hunt the pics down....sometimes they just come to me
> 
> Jill....loved your photos of Ranger Stan and the one of you and your son with the b-day cake (such a cute shot).
> 
> Granny....happy up-coming 20th anniversary this summer !
> 
> harmonium...Happy Easter to you as well and all the VWL Groupies !!!



Thanks!


----------



## eliza61

As many of my fellow groupies know, my 2 sons, Sid the Squid (13) and Rizzo the Rat (17) have launched a campaign this year to make me appreciate each and every disney vacation I have planned.  The Democratic national committee have inquired about their services.

Dh is building a storage shed in the back yard and in preparing the site, ran across some type of burrow (we thought either squirrels or rabbits).  I in my misguided attempt to actually pass along some "miracle of nature" lesson to said offspring, showed Sid & Rizzo the burrow with all the appropriate "do not disturb" warnings.  Sid in his eternal "can I make a buck out of this" thinking, promptly held a "name the easter bunny" contest for all his fellow deliquents.  For a mere dollar, one got to gaze at the burrow and name one of the naked little creatures.   
He collected $17.00 bucks after church today.    Only 39 more days until I'm home again, only 1,925 more days until this kid is in college.

Blessed Easter to all.


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, your boys are resourceful! 
I missed the story about your boys campagne.  Do tell?  (the one to help you look forward to WDW trips).


----------



## wildernessDad

Good Ol Gal said:


> Hoppy Easter everyone
> 
> Does anyone here know if you can still get soft serve at Roaring Forks on the "new" Dining Plan?  (for dessert or a snack)
> 
> I've looked through the DDP board and snack list but don't see it listed.



I called the Wilderness Lodge for you and was transfered to Roaring Fork. They serve Edy's soft-serve ice cream. It is NOT considered a snack on the dining plan. I got that info from Disney Dining. I hope that helps!


----------



## MiaSRN62

loribell said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Loribell !  So true !

And thanks Mickeymorse.....is the cute moose statue from the Mercantile store or somewhere else ?   Love him.


----------



## blossomz

wildernessDad said:


> I called the Wilderness Lodge for you and was transfered to Roaring Fork. They serve Edy's soft-serve ice cream. It is NOT considered a snack on the dining plan. I got that info from Disney Dining. I hope that helps!



Where else but here do people with nothing better to do than call Disney to help out their fellow mooselovers!! 

Well..I guess that is just one more reason to add to why I chose disney dining experience over the dining plan for our next 2 trips.  I really think in the long run..we'll do better!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

wildernessDad said:


> I called the Wilderness Lodge for you and was transfered to Roaring Fork. They serve Edy's soft-serve ice cream. It is NOT considered a snack on the dining plan. I got that info from Disney Dining. I hope that helps!



well that really stinks!  

That is one thing that our kids live on while at WDW.  It's been counted as a snack and a dessert for the past three trips we've been there. 

Thanks for calling :


----------



## Good Ol Gal

blossomz said:


> Well..I guess that is just one more reason to add to why I chose disney dining experience over the dining plan for our next 2 trips.  I really think in the long run..we'll do better!



I'm thinking of the same thing now!  With 6 in our family at least the DDE will cover our tips, AND we can get appetizers instead of desserts.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Happy Easter everyone!

Just one holiday closer to VWL!!!


----------



## Granny

I'll chime in to wish all Groupies (aw shucks, non-Groupies too) a wonderful Easter!  Great graphics from many of our Groupies today!


----------



## blossomz

Good Ol Gal said:


> I'm thinking of the same thing now!  With 6 in our family at least the DDE will cover our tips, AND we can get appetizers instead of desserts.



I agree..  ...we like to share an appetizer and share a dessert.  Before..it was a no brainer to go with the dining plan, but now with all of the changes, I really think DDE is better..

And happy Easter to all...


----------



## Chickkypoo

I can now officially join this group. I found out last week that the offer I put on for a 210 point contract at VWL passed ROFR. I can't wait to get my paperwork so that I can book my first trip home this November. I haven't stayed at the WL yet, but it's always been my dream!


----------



## MLK-RI

Happy Easter Groupies and 
WELCOME HOME to Chickkypoo Congrats!
Many happy vacations to you!


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> As many of my fellow groupies know, my 2 sons, Sid the Squid (13) and Rizzo the Rat (17) have launched a campaign this year to make me appreciate each and every disney vacation I have planned.  The Democratic national committee have inquired about their services.
> 
> Dh is building a storage shed in the back yard and in preparing the site, ran across some type of burrow (we thought either squirrels or rabbits).  I in my misguided attempt to actually pass along some "miracle of nature" lesson to said offspring, showed Sid & Rizzo the burrow with all the appropriate "do not disturb" warnings.  Sid in his eternal "can I make a buck out of this" thinking, promptly held a "name the easter bunny" contest for all his fellow deliquents.  For a mere dollar, one got to gaze at the burrow and name one of the naked little creatures.
> He collected $17.00 bucks after church today.    Only 39 more days until I'm home again, only 1,925 more days until this kid is in college.
> 
> Blessed Easter to all.



He's going to make a billion dollars someday.  Then you will appreciate him.
Too funny!  Keep us informed of his newest quick buck ventures.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Really enjoying all the cool lodge souvies and moose pictures everyone. 

Congrats and welcom Chickkypoo! 

Hope all my fellow groupies had a blessed Easter.

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Chickkypoo said:


> I can now officially join this group. I found out last week that the offer I put on for a 210 point contract at VWL passed ROFR. I can't wait to get my paperwork so that I can book my first trip home this November. I haven't stayed at the WL yet, but it's always been my dream!



Your siggy is very nice, but it could sure use a Moose!  
Please feel free to grab him and as was already mentioned:

  *Welcome Home Chickkypoo!!!*


----------



## eliza61

Chickkypoo said:


> I can now officially join this group. I found out last week that the offer I put on for a 210 point contract at VWL passed ROFR. I can't wait to get my paperwork so that I can book my first trip home this November. I haven't stayed at the WL yet, but it's always been my dream!









Congratulations Chickkypoo,
The lodge won't disappoint you.


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Chickkypoo said:


> I can now officially join this group. I found out last week that the offer I put on for a 210 point contract at VWL passed ROFR. I can't wait to get my paperwork so that I can book my first trip home this November. I haven't stayed at the WL yet, but it's always been my dream!



Welcome Home Chickkypoo!


Wow. Had a lot of catching up to do. Belated Happy Easter to all who celebrate.

Just made ressies for our first trip home...long way out but we are booked in a 1 BR at VWL Feb. 15 - 20, 2009.
We have an off site Windsor Hills family reunion planned for October 24- Nov. 4 2008. 
Granny - My wife and I will also be celebrating our 20th Anniversary on the October trip. We spent our honeymoon at the Grand Floridian. I guess that is what started our Disney obsession.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Eliza....love the "name the easter bunny" story.   Hey, $17 is not bad at all !  So what name did they come up with ?   Looking forward to their next  entrepreneurial launching. Very resourceful !

Chickkypoo !  
*CONGRATS AND *



*HOME !*


----------



## wildernessDad

Eliza, perhaps your son can run the contest on Ebay!


----------



## Muushka

Chickkypoo!  That Moose looks fabulous on you!!! 



DisneyNutzy said:


> Welcome Home Chickkypoo!
> 
> 
> Wow. Had a lot of catching up to do. Belated Happy Easter to all who celebrate.
> 
> Just made ressies for our first trip home...long way out but we are booked in a 1 BR at VWL Feb. 15 - 20, 2009.
> We have an off site Windsor Hills family reunion planned for October 24- Nov. 4 2008.
> Granny - My wife and I will also be celebrating our 20th Anniversary on the October trip. We spent our honeymoon at the Grand Floridian. I guess that is what started our Disney obsession.



Happy Anniversary DisneyNutzy!  
And your first VWL stay is less than 1 year away!!!  WooHoo!!  
Have a great family reunion.


----------



## CRSNDSNY

MLK-RI said:


> Happy Easter Groupies and
> WELCOME HOME to Chickkypoo Congrats!
> Many happy vacations to you!


 CONGRATS!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Chickkypoo said:


> I can now officially join this group. I found out last week that the offer I put on for a 210 point contract at VWL passed ROFR. I can't wait to get my paperwork so that I can book my first trip home this November. I haven't stayed at the WL yet, but it's always been my dream!



Congratulations and welcome to the VWL groupies!  You made an excellent choice in resorts if I do say so myself - and I do say so myself!


----------



## jimmytammy

WELCOME HOME, Chickkypoo!!  And Welcome to the groupies!


----------



## blossomz

Hi Chickypoo!!  Welcome to our group..it's a great place to check in with all the other moosiepoos!


----------



## jimmytammy

Just had to share.  We added on more pts today, VWL of course (Is there anywhere else )

After the last trip, Tammy and I had discussed how nice it would be to stay in a 1 bed every trip.  We had been throwing the idea around for some time, and finally bit the bullet.

Yall were the first ones we wanted to share our joy with!


----------



## blossomz

Wow!  Congrats!!  I know that feeling well..we bumped up to staying in 2 BR so we can have more room!


----------



## cheer4bison

Yeah JimmyTammy!!!

More points at our beloved lodge.  Good for you! 

I know what you mean about the 1BRs.  It would be nice to stay in those rooms every time.  

Also, here is my souvenir photo of the day.  Found this at the Christmas shop at Downtown Disney, but it looks like it has lodge theming, don't you think?  We always pick up ornaments from our travels, so of course we needed one for our first trip to VWL as DVC members.


----------



## Muushka

Congrats on the new addition JT!  You did the same thing that we did.  Made the mistake of staying in a 1 BR!

Yes Cheer4, those ornaments do look lodegy  .
very nice.


----------



## loribell

Congrats on the add on JT! 

Jill those ornaments are great. You sure are messing with my pocket book!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Congrats JT! That's really awesome news!  


c4b -- LOVE those ornaments! Looks like I'm going to have to look out for those, too!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Just had to share. We added on more pts today, VWL of course


Very happy for you JT !


----------



## eliza61

jimmytammy said:


> Just had to share.  We added on more pts today, VWL of course (Is there anywhere else )
> 
> After the last trip, Tammy and I had discussed how nice it would be to stay in a 1 bed every trip.  We had been throwing the idea around for some time, and finally bit the bullet.
> 
> Yall were the first ones we wanted to share our joy with!



Congrats J & T.
Nope, Can't think of anywhere else I would rather be.


----------



## mickeymorse

Congrats on the add-on JT.

Cheer. love the ornaments. We buy a new one everytime down. Now I know which ones to get.

Maria. I just found that pic on the net. I stole it for our thread. Hope the owner didn't mind.

*Welcome Home* Chickkypoo

Eliza. Seems like Sid is quite the entrepreneur. Move over Bill Gates.


----------



## MaryJ

Jill,

We have those ornaments on our tree too!  Bought them for the same reason you did, to remind us of our VWL home!


----------



## wildernessDad

jimmytammy said:


> Just had to share.  We added on more pts today, VWL of course (Is there anywhere else )
> 
> After the last trip, Tammy and I had discussed how nice it would be to stay in a 1 bed every trip.  We had been throwing the idea around for some time, and finally bit the bullet.
> 
> Yall were the first ones we wanted to share our joy with!



Congratulations on your add on!  How can one go wrong adding on at VWL?


----------



## cheer4bison

loribell said:


> Jill those ornaments are great. You sure are messing with my pocket book!



Oh, as far as shopping is concerned, I have been known to lead others astray.  

Not many pictures left to share, but here is a frame ornament that matches the other two.  I need to find a cute picture to insert.


----------



## LUVDISNEE1974

Hey guys, we are planning on going down the week before Christmas. Dec. 14-19 to be exact. What are my realistic chances of being able to VWL book at the 7 month window?


----------



## wildernessDad

LUVDISNEE1974 said:


> Hey guys, we are planning on going down the week before Christmas. Dec. 14-19 to be exact. What are my realistic chances of being able to VWL book at the 7 month window?



Slim to none, but not impossible. Call MS as soon as your window opens up. Go on the waitlist if necessary.


----------



## eliza61

Does anyone else think those bluetooth ear pieces make you look like the borg?
I know, I know totally OT but I've been held hostage in the worlds boringiest (is that a word) seminar.  I know there is some one who spent a lot of time studying how windstorms on Mars effects our health but for the last 4 hours I've been listening to a guy who sounds like Walter Cronkite.  My brain is atrophied. I'm supposed to be taking notes for a report.  So far I've google:
1)How moose hanky panky
2) how we got the term hanky panky
3) the complete lyrics to Fleetwood Mac
4) the disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa

FYI.  You can not slit your wrist with the cap to a ball point pen.  all that happens is you get ink every where.

I'm sorry, I'll now return you to the thread already in progress.  *sighs**


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, you're scaring me!!! 

Stay away from those seminars!!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Too funny Eliza. I think I have been in the same meeting. Fortunately they weren't 4 hrs.

Oh yeah, Jimmy Hoffa is just across the river from me.


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Does anyone else think those bluetooth ear pieces make you look like the borg?
> I know, I know totally OT but I've been held hostage in the worlds boringiest (is that a word) seminar.  I know there is some one who spent a lot of time studying how windstorms on Mars effects our health but for the last 4 hours I've been listening to a guy who sounds like Walter Cronkite.  My brain is atrophied. I'm supposed to be taking notes for a report.  So far I've google:
> 1)How moose hanky panky
> 2) how we got the term hanky panky
> 3) the complete lyrics to Fleetwood Mac
> 4) the disappearance of Jimmy Hoffa
> 
> FYI.  You can not slit your wrist with the cap to a ball point pen.  all that happens is you get ink every where.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'll now return you to the thread already in progress.  *sighs**


----------



## 50 years Too!

Congrats JT!  Can never have too many VWL points.  I've been toying with adding 50 more.  Available in my UY from TTS, but not avail until DEc 2009.  Will probably just go with DVC.

Jill, you are our uber shopper!  Love those ornaments.  Frame is cute, too!

So Eliza, how do they do it?  Or will we get shut down? 

Happy Tuesday,

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

They found Jimmy Hoffa! He was under the makeup of Tammy Faye Baker.


----------



## jimmytammy

VWL is the smallest DVC resort, so it makes it a bit tougher to book at the 7 mos window.  If you can be a bit flexible with your dates, it may work out.  If not, I would definitely book my home resort, waitlist for VWL and it may work itself out anyway.


----------



## sanilacjack

Can someone remind me.  Is there a parking lot close to the villas??  The memory has been sucked out of me since kids!! We stayed at OKW last visit (I know....i know) and had the car right there, ect. ect.

Thanks
Kim


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

eliza61 said:


> *Does anyone else think those bluetooth ear pieces make you look like the borg?*



I would wear a bluetooth 24/7 if it made me look like Seven of Nine. (Jeri Ryan)


----------



## jimmytammy

The parking lot is not real close.  But we have found you can park next to the trees and get close enough.  You probably wouldnt want to haul your luggage unless its all on wheels.  We used to valet a lot since we own and get it free, but after "discovering" the parking area nearest the Villas end, we dont valet as much.


----------



## cheer4bison

Hey there Groupies!

Happy to report that two weeks after having my snowglobe shipped from the Wilderness Lodge, it has arrived safely on my porch.  It looks great in its new home.  It is such a nice reminder of our other home.

WildernessDad, 

Hopefully this means that your snowglobe will be reaching you any day now.

I've got a question for anyone who wants to tackle it.  Our trip two weeks ago was our very first stay as DVC members and we were lucky enough to stay in a 2BR villa.  I was worried that I would miss the daily maid service that we normally enjoy in the main lodge, but I was delightfully surprised that we didn't miss it at all.  We freshened up our towels when necessary by tossing them in the washer.  We had all the supplies we needed and it was easy to keep the place straigthened up for the week we were there.  What I find myself wondering, though, is do you miss having a place to wash your towels if you are staying in a studio?  I know there are washing machines on the first floor, but how many are there?  Wouldn't there be a lot of people competing for those machines?  We are staying in a studio in December and I was just thinking ahead about the details of that much-anticipated trip.  Would love to hear your perspectives.

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Muushka

Hi Jill.  Glad you globe is safe and home and all tucked in!

We have only stayed in a studio once at VWL and once at BCV.  It is just the 2 of us.  If I remember correctly they had 2 washers and 2 dryers at VWL.  I didn't have any trouble getting to use it, but I didn't do that much laundry, maybe 2 loads.  Hopefully someone else will chime in with their experience!


----------



## blossomz

We have always stayed in 2BR, but our cousins stayed in a studio.  We were definitely on an upper floor (not ground floor) and there was a laundry room on that floor.  And as I recall, it did not cost anything to use the machines. There was absolutely no difficulty getting to use them.  Hope this helps.


I am having a hard time with all of this discussion about Lodge snowglobes!  I'm trying hard not to call merchandising to order one...I may have to give in!!


----------



## DaveH

When we wanted to use a washer and dryer in a studio was fine. That said, after having them in your room so you could start a load in the washer when you get back at night and use the dryer in the morning. In that respect yes we do miss the in room washer and dryer.


----------



## jimmytammy

We did this twice our last trip and it didnt turn out being a big issue for us.  It was our 1st time using the machines while staying in a studio.  No one else used them either time.  Only downside is it takes away some time from doing other things.  It is nice not having Mousekeeping knocking at your door everyday 

Glad to see you got your snowglobe.


----------



## wildernessDad

cheer4bison said:


> Hey there Groupies!
> 
> Happy to report that two weeks after having my snowglobe shipped from the Wilderness Lodge, it has arrived safely on my porch.  It looks great in its new home.  It is such a nice reminder of our other home.
> 
> WildernessDad,
> 
> Hopefully this means that your snowglobe will be reaching you any day now.
> Jill



Woo hoo!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## eliza61

Hey Jill,
I've never done the studios but I'm going to hazard a guess and say I would probably miss them.  We are now so use to throwing in a load on our way out the door, it's become as rountine as checking for our park passes.    Usually we go late summer time, because of the heat and swimming we can take 2 or some times 3 showers a day each.  The washer/dryer comes in handy for always having clean towels.
We're a bit weird also, we actually like not having mousekeeping every day.  I'm one of those crazy people that will pick things up and straighten up the bed *before *the maid comes.  Go figure


----------



## MiaSRN62

> I'm one of those crazy people that will pick things up and straighten up the bed before the maid comes. Go figure



I do this as well eliza !  My husband always tries and stops me.....


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> I am having a hard time with all of this discussion about Lodge snowglobes!  I'm trying hard not to call merchandising to order one...I may have to give in!!




Resistance is futile!   I say, given 'em a call.  It is a super nice snowglobe for $40.


----------



## cheer4bison

eliza61 said:


> Hey Jill,
> I've never done the studios but I'm going to hazard a guess and say I would probably miss them.  We are now so use to throwing in a load on our way out the door, it's become as rountine as checking for our park passes.    Usually we go late summer time, because of the heat and swimming we can take 2 or some times 3 showers a day each.  The washer/dryer comes in handy for always having clean towels.
> We're a bit weird also, we actually like not having mousekeeping every day.  I'm one of those crazy people that will pick things up and straighten up the bed *before *the maid comes.  Go figure



Eliza,

Sounds like you and I are birds of a feather.   I didn't leave the villa in the morning until all the beds were made and everything else looked tidy.  Wasn't too hard to accomplish.  Wanted everything to look nice when we returned all tuckered out later in the day.  

Thanks for your response.

Jill


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Resistance is futile!  I say, given 'em a call.



 SO true Jill !


----------



## blossomz

cheer4bison said:


> Resistance is futile!   I say, given 'em a call.  It is a super nice snowglobe for $40.



Oh great!! Thanks for the support!!  Well...I did it!!!  It's on its way and will be here in 10-15 business days!!  Woo hoo!  I have the official globe of the moose groupies!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

We got the snowglobe today!  Too bad that I have to work late tonight.  Oh well, I get to rub Humphrey's nose tonight!  (On the globe, of course.)


----------



## cheer4bison

wildernessDad said:


> We got the snowglobe today!  Too bad that I have to work late tonight.  Oh well, I get to rub Humphrey's nose tonight!  (On the globe, of course.)



Yeah, WildernessDad.  Glad to hear your snowglobe found its new home.    Funny you should mention that you look forward to rubbing Humphrey's nose.  That's the very first thing my 8-year-old son did after it was pulled out of the box.  I thought it was cool that he remembered rubbing Humphrey's nose at the Lodge!


----------



## cheer4bison

blossomz said:


> Oh great!! Thanks for the support!!  Well...I did it!!!  It's on its way and will be here in 10-15 business days!!  Woo hoo!  I have the official globe of the moose groupies!!!



You won't regret it!    It is one super cool snowglobe.  (And they say that only teenagers cave to peer pressure. )  Just kidding!  You're going to love that official groupies snowglobe!  We sure are tickled with ours.

Did you call the Mercantile directly, or the general Disney merchandise number?


----------



## blossomz

I'm all giddy with excitement!  (It takes so little when it comes to WL!)  I called the merchandise number, told her what I wanted..she called the mercantile and now its on its way to me!  I figured even if I decided to get it while I was down in April I'd end up having it sent home!  So this way it should get here just before we leave!


----------



## draw

blossomz said:


> I'm all giddy with excitement!  (It takes so little when it comes to WL!)  I called the merchandise number, told her what I wanted..she called the mercantile and now its on its way to me!  I figured even if I decided to get it while I was down in April I'd end up having it sent home!  So this way it should get here just before we leave!



I'm looking forward to my 4th trip to WLV in 5/09 and don't think I can wait to get the snow globe til then.  I saw it on my first trip and didn't buy it but boy can I remember it.  Curse my frugalness.  Tax money coming I must have it.  Do you have the number to call handy?  TIA


----------



## blossomz

Your wish is my command!   
Better hurry...we're all cleaning out their inventory!!!   


Disney Mail Order Merchandise
1-407-363-6200
M-F 9 AM to 8 PM


----------



## wildernessDad

There is a light in the snowglobe which lights up Wilderness Lodge.  It uses two AA batteries and they are easy to install.  It's pretty darn cool, I think.


----------



## cheer4bison

Here's the back of the snowglobe, in case anyone what wondering what it looked like.  Sorry the photo is blurry, I was trying to avoid using the flash.


----------



## draw

blossomz said:


> Your wish is my command!
> Better hurry...we're all cleaning out their inventory!!!
> 
> 
> Disney Mail Order Merchandise
> 1-407-363-6200
> M-F 9 AM to 8 PM



Yeah they had one for me.  See you in 20 business days my beloved WL.
Thanks for the phone number.


----------



## blossomz

They are going to wonder why there is a sudden run on them!


----------



## 50 years Too!

blossomz said:


> Your wish is my command!
> Better hurry...we're all cleaning out their inventory!!!
> 
> 
> Disney Mail Order Merchandise
> 1-407-363-6200
> M-F 9 AM to 8 PM



Thanks, I'm going to join the rest of you and get mine!

Deb


----------



## cheer4bison

Happy weekend Groupies!

I see that our thread has dropped to page two on the mousecellaneous page, and that simply will not do, so here are some lovely wildflowers from the lodge a few weeks ago.  I have to say the gardens all over Disney this March were stunning.  Really made it hard to come back to cold, barren NJ this time of year. 

Although the bulbs are starting to come up in the yard so we are beginning to see some subtle signs of spring.


----------



## Frankiesmom

Hi guys! Just put an offer in today on 150 points thru the TSS. We'll get 126 2007 points and another 150 on 6/1/08. Now, hoping we make it thru ROFR! Our favorite restaurant is Artist Point! Have never stayed at the WL; but always wanted to; and the fact that it's super close to the MK was enough!!


----------



## loribell

Frankiesmom said:


> Hi guys! Just put an offer in today on 150 points thru the TSS. We'll get 126 2007 points and another 150 on 6/1/08. Now, hoping we make it thru ROFR! Our favorite restaurant is Artist Point! Have never stayed at the WL; but always wanted to; and the fact that it's super close to the MK was enough!!



Congrats &


----------



## blossomz

Hi Frankiemom...glad to have you!  Pull up a moose and set awhile...Wishing you pixie dust on your ROFR!


----------



## Muushka

Thanks for the purdy flowers Jill, we needed that!



Frankiesmom said:


> Hi guys! Just put an offer in today on 150 points thru the TSS. We'll get 126 2007 points and another 150 on 6/1/08. Now, hoping we make it thru ROFR! Our favorite restaurant is Artist Point! Have never stayed at the WL; but always wanted to; and the fact that it's super close to the MK was enough!!



Hello F...Mom!  You are from the city I was born in (and left many many moons ago).  Best wishes on the VWL points and a Groupie Moosie would look fabulous on you!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Congratulations Frankiesmom!


----------



## Frankiesmom

Thanks all! And I would love a Moose! How to get 1?  Hopefully it won't be too long of a wait.; the ROFR thingy!


----------



## 50 years Too!

cheer4bison said:


> Happy weekend Groupies!
> 
> I see that our thread has dropped to page two on the mousecellaneous page, and that simply will not do, so here are some lovely wildflowers from the lodge a few weeks ago.  I have to say the gardens all over Disney this March were stunning.  Really made it hard to come back to cold, barren NJ this time of year.
> 
> Although the bulbs are starting to come up in the yard so we are beginning to see some subtle signs of spring.



Just gorgeous, Jill.  Thanks.  You must have a really good camera.
It has snowed here in Portland 3 days in a row! (300 ft above sea level).
Hasn't snowed this late for 56 years.  It's been a lovely spring break week.
Yuck!  I'm tired of being cold.

Welcome Frankiesmom!  You're going to love our lodge and all the nice people on this board.

Deb


----------



## jimmytammy

WELCOME FrankiesMom!  Youll be enjoying the peace and tranquility of VWL in no time


----------



## bobbiwoz

Hi 

We visited our DS, the one who isn't enamoured with WDW and he asked about his accomodations for our June trip.  I told him that first he would be having a savannah view studio at AKV and after VB, they would be staying at Villas of Wilderness Lodge.  He paused and asked if that's where he stayed during his last visit and when I told him yes, he said "Hey, that's very nice." Believe me, that's a HUGE jump for him, and I'm glad I switched over to VWL!

Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

I have 2 over 16 boys and I often get similar comments...but they always ask when are we going again..of course in a very noncool way!  It just wouldn't be right for anyone to think they really wanted to go!


----------



## wildernessDad

Frankiesmom said:


> Thanks all! And I would love a Moose! How to get 1?



Look at someone's sig and copy the moose picture's address.  You can then add the address to your signature.  There are some detailed instructions floating around the DIS boards somewhere...

Use


----------



## mickeymorse

Morning Groupies. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Welcome Frankiesmom to the groupies. A little moosedust to help pass ROFR  

Thanks for the pic Jill. I was able to pump off some of the water on the pool cover finally and am hoping spring is finally around the corner.

Bobbi. You never can go wrong with VWL.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Thanks for the flower pic Lisa !  Really beautiful.  
While my pic isn't anywhere near as good, wanted to share in the spirit of spring-like weather coming soon hopefully (this was taken last Aug at WL).  






To Frankiesmom.....



 HOME !!!!


----------



## blossomz

Those photos are beautiful!  I can't wait to take some springy photos too!!


----------



## wildernessDad

I was reading the unofficial guide and noticed that VWL got an overall rating of A.  If you look down the column, it's the only one with an A.

This is the 2008 guide and 2007 reader's poll.


----------



## the who #3

has anyone else seen the big beautiful black and white cat that seems to live in the bushes at eh back side of the villa building, to the side closest to the lodge.  he sleeps on top of the air conditioner box (i think that is what it is).  he is just terrific.  i worried about him at first but after watching decided he is well fed and very content there.  does anyone know if the lodge employees feed him or if he is just a very good hunter?

i do hope to see him again when i return next visit home.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, that was a most beautiful butterfly.  Breathtaking!



wildernessDad said:


> I was reading the unofficial guide and noticed that VWL got an overall rating of A.  If you look down the column, it's the only one with an A.
> 
> This is the 2008 guide and 2007 reader's poll.


Surprise surprise!! 



the who #3 said:


> has anyone else seen the big beautiful black and white cat that seems to live in the bushes at eh back side of the villa building, to the side closest to the lodge.  he sleeps on top of the air conditioner box (i think that is what it is).  he is just terrific.  i worried about him at first but after watching decided he is well fed and very content there.  does anyone know if the lodge employees feed him or if he is just a very good hunter?
> 
> i do hope to see him again when i return next visit home.



No!  I have not seen him yet, but I will look for the big guy!  
Take a look at my Tag (the 2nd one) that the TF gave me  .


----------



## mickeymorse

Congrats on your new tag Muushka. I wonder if the tag fairy will ever get me.

Love the Monarch photo Maria. We live in the direct path of their migration and it is neat to watch them every year on their way to Mexico. Amazing how they do it.

Oh great WD, now everyone will know what we already knew. Good thing for the 11 month window.


----------



## blossomz

Ooh...I will definitely look for the cat this summer...


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Hey Groupies,

Welcome Frankiesmom.

I am currently in the Sunshine State but unfortunately not even close to the vwl. I am sitting in the Westin Diplomat Resort & Spa in Hollywood getting ready to see my NY Mets and their newest addition, Johan Santana, take on the Marlins tomorrow afternoon. You think we have it bad with the cost of the internet connection at DVC this place wants $50 for 48 hours. Luckily I found an unsecured wireless signal someone out here was kind enough to supply 

Back on topic. I have a question I was hoping the groupies could help with. How long after closing on a resale did it take for DVC to send your ID card? The thought of sitting home with the kids being off school at the end of the month has made the wifey reconsider her veto and we will be driving to WDW and renting a vacation villa off site. This means we have 3 trips planned between April 08 and February 09. I want to take advantage of the discounted annual passes offered with our new DVC purchase but I assume I will need the ID card when purchasing. Also is there any advantage to purchasing before we arrive? The annual pass will give us free parking since we are offsite but is there any other DVC perks we are entitled to when not staying in a DVC?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## mickeymorse

This is my attempt to bring a little spring






DisneyNutzy, we just received our cards this past week and we closed the end of Feb. Actually got the planner and ressie confirmations 2 wks faster.


----------



## mickeymorse

Whoa.  Looks like I oversized it


----------



## blossomz

DisneyNutzy said:


> Hey Groupies,
> 
> Welcome Frankiesmom.
> 
> I am currently in the Sunshine State but unfortunately not even close to the vwl. I am sitting in the Westin Diplomat Resort & Spa in Hollywood getting ready to see my NY Mets and their newest addition, Johan Santana, take on the Marlins tomorrow afternoon. You think we have it bad with the cost of the internet connection at DVC this place wants $50 for 48 hours. Luckily I found an unsecured wireless signal someone out here was kind enough to supply
> 
> Back on topic. I have a question I was hoping the groupies could help with. How long after closing on a resale did it take for DVC to send your ID card? The thought of sitting home with the kids being off school at the end of the month has made the wifey reconsider her veto and we will be driving to WDW and renting a vacation villa off site. This means we have 3 trips planned between April 08 and February 09. I want to take advantage of the discounted annual passes offered with our new DVC purchase but I assume I will need the ID card when purchasing. Also is there any advantage to purchasing before we arrive? The annual pass will give us free parking since we are offsite but is there any other DVC perks we are entitled to when not staying in a DVC?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.



My understanding is that if you have your DVC member number that should be sufficient to purchase the annual pass.  The other option is to call member services to purchase it and they will send you a voucher you can turn in at any park guest services.  There are some discounts like dining and tours etc that you can use by being a DVC member, but you would have to show your ID..  I may not be 100% correct, but that is my armchair advice!


----------



## Granny

Good morning fellow Groupies!

I had a couple of updates to our Groupies 2008 vacation plans that I haven't had a chance to post.  So here's the current info.

Looks like blossomz is next up on the "heading to WDW" list!  

*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*

blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10  VB/BCV
*lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Lori (Loribell)   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
*mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
*ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
*lodgeloafer  Nov 12-19  VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
*LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
*Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
*ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
*Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
*Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
*LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


----------



## keliblue

Granny said:


> Good morning fellow Groupies!
> 
> I had a couple of updates to our Groupies 2008 vacation plans that I haven't had a chance to post. So here's the current info.
> 
> Looks like blossomz is next up on the "heading to WDW" list!
> 
> *VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*
> 
> blossomz April 23 - 27 AKV
> *Eliza May 1-7 VWL*/BCV
> DVC Mike May 1-4 BWV
> Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10 VB/BCV
> *lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
> WildernessDad May 11-18 AKV/BWV
> *DisLovinIowan May 27 - June 3 VWL*/BCV
> Island Mouse June 1-5 FW
> LVSWL June 8-13 BCV
> LVSWL June 13-19 HH
> *Good Ol Gal June 19 - July 5 VWL*
> *blossomz June 21-27 VWL*
> *Bobbi (bobbiwoz) June 19 - 27 VWL*/AKV/VB 40Th Anniversary!!
> *Lori (Loribell) July 13-28 VWL*
> Granny July 26 - Aug 3 BCV
> Maria (MiaSRN62) August 3 - 19 Vistana/AKV/VB
> *Melody (CRSNDSNY) August 13-21 VWL*
> *mwehttam Aug 17-25 VWL*
> WildernessDad Sept 1-5 BCV
> Muushka Sept 20-27 OKW/BCV/ASMu
> Muushka Sept 27-Oct 4 DCL
> *Island Mouse October 5-18 *BWV/ *VWL*
> *Deb (50 Years Too!) Oct 15-21 VWL*
> DVC Mike Oct 18-28 BWV/BCV
> *ransom Nov 9- 21 VWL*
> *lodgeloafer Nov 12-19 VWL*
> *Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
> *DaveH Nov 23-Dec 6* SSR/*VWL*
> *JimmyTammy December 1 - 12 VWL*
> *DVC Mike Dec 6-16 VWL*
> *LisaS Dec 7-13 VWL*
> *Jill (Cheer4bison) December 10-14 VWL*
> *WildernessDad Dec 11-19 VWL*
> *TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
> *Kelli (kelliblue) Dec 14-20 VWL*
> *Deb (50 Years Too!) Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
> *ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
> *Jim (magicalmcwho) Dec 20-28 VWL*
> *Good Ol Gal Dec 21-28 VWL*
> Lisa (lisaviolet) Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
> *WolfpackFan Dec 21-26 VWL*
> *LVSWL Dec 28 - Jan 4 VWL*
> *Muushka* Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9 VWL*
> *MickeyMorse Jan 23-30 VWL*


 

Thanks Granny

I'M NUMBER 4 !!!... YAHOOOOOOOOOOO  I am so excited..  GO GIRL, GO GIRL..IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY, IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY  .. go on with your bad self..HA CHA CHA  

okay.. i feel better now


----------



## loribell

keliblue said:


> Thanks Granny
> 
> I'M NUMBER 4 !!!... YAHOOOOOOOOOOO  I am so excited..  GO GIRL, GO GIRL..IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY, IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY  .. go on with your bad self..HA CHA CHA
> 
> okay.. i feel better now



   You go girl!


----------



## blossomz

I cannot stand the wait!!!  21 more days!!!


----------



## MaryJ

Granny said:


> Good morning fellow Groupies!
> 
> I had a couple of updates to our Groupies 2008 vacation plans that I haven't had a chance to post.  So here's the current info.
> 
> Looks like blossomz is next up on the "heading to WDW" list!
> 
> *VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*
> 
> blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
> *Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
> DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
> Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10  VB/BCV
> *lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
> WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
> *DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
> Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
> LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV
> LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
> *Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
> *blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
> *Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!
> *Lori (Loribell)   July 13-28  VWL*
> Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
> Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
> *Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
> *mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
> WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
> Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
> Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
> *Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
> *Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
> DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
> *ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
> *lodgeloafer  Nov 12-19  VWL*
> *Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
> *DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
> *JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
> *DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
> *LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
> *Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
> *WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
> *TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
> *Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
> *Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
> *ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
> *Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
> *Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
> Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
> *WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
> *LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
> *Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
> *MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*



You can add my name to the list too.  Sept 1-5 at AKV (my DD's request)


----------



## blossomz

For all of the groupies checking out our sister resort...AKV...or those of you who have a liking for the Animal Kingdom Safari...you must listen to Lou Mongello's podcast this week at wdwradio.com.  He recorded a special safari and it is like you are there on the savannah!  I almost drove off the rode because i was so absorbed!!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> For all of the groupies checking out our sister resort...AKV...or those of you who have a liking for the Animal Kingdom Safari...you must listen to Lou Mongello's podcast this week at wdwradio.com.


Thanks Blossomz.....we are giving AKV a try this summer.   I will check out the podcast..........


----------



## Good Ol Gal

we stayed at AKV this past Nov for two nights.  It was very cool standing on your balcony and seeing all the animals. 

We had split our party (two of the kids with G&G at the campground and two with us) and it was so quiet!  

We had our first zebra domes; not a family favorite, but hey, at least we all tried it!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks everyone for the reports and picture of the flora and fauna at our lodge.
I'll be looking for the cat.  Shall we name him?

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

BYW Granny,  I'll be at BCV next week April 8-11 for a quick girl trip.
They wanted to be near Epcot for the Flower and Garden Festival, so no VWL
this time.  I'm hoping that we can make a little side trip. 
Looks like Lodgeloafer is the next lucky groupie staying at the Lodge.

And thanks for keeping a list for us all Granny. 

Deb


----------



## disneymiss

I will be down May 4-9th 2008 and Nov. 31 - Dec. th  

also any one know when Art? is that the Ranger (name) who is the greeter, I believe his Birthday is some time in early May and was wondering the day for I do not remember   wanted to get him a B-card, for  his was really nice to me on my last trip.....

thanks


----------



## Granny

Modified to add those last changes.  And now it looks like Deb (50 Years Too!) will be next in "The World".  Quick trips count too!  


I don't have the heart to tell Kelli she dropped down to #5!



*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*

Deb (50 Years Too!) April 8-11 BCV
blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10  VB/BCV
*lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Lori (Loribell)   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
*mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
MaryJ  Sept 1-5 AKV
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*WDWRR Engineer  Oct 1-10 VWL*
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
*ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
*lodgeloafer  Nov 12-19  VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
*LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
*Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
*ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
*Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
*Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
*LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


----------



## Granny

disneymiss said:


> I will be down May 4-9th 2008 and Nov. 31 - Dec. th
> 
> also any one know when Art? is that the Ranger (name) who is the greeter, I believe his Birthday is some time in early May and was wondering the day for I do not remember   wanted to get him a B-card, for  his was really nice to me on my last trip.....
> 
> thanks



Cheri...are both those trips to VWL?  What's the end date of your holiday trip?

And The Ranger's name at WL is Stan.  He is more than a greeter as he gives Lodge tours and handles family flag raising ceremonies on occasions.  

Art is the name of the greeter at BCV.


----------



## Granny

50 years Too! said:


> Looks like Lodgeloafer is the next lucky groupie staying at the Lodge.




I'm pretty sure Eliza is the next of the VWL Faithful heading HOME!!


----------



## eliza61

29 days and counting.


----------



## blossomz

I'm at 20!!


----------



## the who #3

i wish it was me, but it is not.  i have a long time to go.

i think art is the greeter at the bcv.  maybe there are two arts!


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> 29 days and counting.



Oops, sorry Eliza, I guess I just saw the BCV in my quick scan.
Lucky you.  I'm looking forward to your funny commentaries about your trip!
Probably not as much material without the boys!

Deb


----------



## keliblue

*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS Modified to add those last changes. And now it looks like Deb (50 Years Too!) will be next in "The World". Quick trips count too!  


*I don't have the heart to tell Kelli she dropped down to #5!

*


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

You can add us for Oct 1-10 2008 it is our first trip home as VWL DVC Owners and also our 17th Anniversary!! 



Granny said:


> Good morning fellow Groupies!
> 
> I had a couple of updates to our Groupies 2008 vacation plans that I haven't had a chance to post.  So here's the current info.
> 
> Looks like blossomz is next up on the "heading to WDW" list!
> 
> *VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*
> 
> blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
> *Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
> DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
> Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10  VB/BCV
> *lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
> WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
> *DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
> Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
> LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV
> LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
> *Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
> *blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
> *Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!
> *Lori (Loribell)   July 13-28  VWL*
> Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
> Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
> *Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
> *mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
> WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
> Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
> Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
> *Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
> *Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
> DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
> *ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
> *lodgeloafer  Nov 12-19  VWL*
> *Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
> *DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
> *JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
> *DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
> *LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
> *Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
> *WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
> *TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
> *Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
> *Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
> *ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
> *Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
> *Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
> Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
> *WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
> *LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
> *Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
> *MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


----------



## Granny

keliblue said:


> *******************************************ZSzeb001_ZSYYYYYYYYUS
> 
> *I don't have the heart to tell Kelli she dropped down to #5!
> 
> *



    Sorry about that Kelli!  Don't shoot the messenger! 



WDWRR ENGINEER....list has been modified to add your trip HOME!


----------



## DVC Mike

Granny said:


> Looks like blossomz is next up on the "heading to WDW" list!
> 
> *VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*
> 
> blossomz April 23 - 27 AKV
> *Eliza May 1-7 VWL*/BCV
> DVC Mike May 1-4 BWV
> Kelli (kelliblue) May 2-10 VB/BCV


 
So I'm sharing the #2 spot with Eliza. 

We're leaving in 25 days for our 4-night cruise on the Disney Wonder, followed by BWV!


----------



## wildernessDad

eliza61 said:


> 29 days and counting.



Trivia Question:  Who was the voice of Boris and for which attraction at Disneyland/Walt Disney World is he the "host?"


----------



## Muushka

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks everyone for the reports and picture of the flora and fauna at our lodge.
> I'll be looking for the cat.  Shall we name him?
> 
> Deb



Man oh man I wish I had thought of that!  I LOVE cats!  What can we name the feline love-muffin??



WDWRR_ENGINEER said:


> You can add us for Oct 1-10 2008 it is our first trip home as VWL DVC Owners and also our 17th Anniversary!!



Happy Anniversary!



DVC Mike said:


> So I'm sharing the #2 spot with Eliza.
> 
> We're leaving in 25 days for our 4-night cruise on the Disney Wonder, followed by BWV!



I hope you have a great cruise.  First DCL?  Trip report on the Groupie thread, please!!


wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Question:  Who was the voice of Boris and for which attraction at Disneyland/Walt Disney World is he the "host?"



Wow, great trivia.  I had to IMDB for the name, but am stumped at the host duties.  But my brain is fried after a day at work.


----------



## Granny

wildernessDad said:


> Trivia Question:  Who was the voice of Boris and for which attraction at Disneyland/Walt Disney World is he the "host?"



The legendary Paul Frees....and the Haunted Mansion of course!!  I'm pretty sure his voice is elsewhere at WDW too?  One of the oldies like Country Bear Jamboree or Pirates of the Caribbean?


----------



## jimmytammy

I got the greatest job in the world(at least today it seemed that way)

We were tearing out a huge porch on a group home yesterday and today and began putting it back together today.  Anyway, the boards we are cutting for the flooring smell just like our wonderful "home".  You know that smell as you approach the lobby area of the villas.  Ahhhhhhhhh.

All day I just breathed in that great smell, and while I was physically at work, my mind was at "home"


----------



## wildernessDad

Granny said:


> The legendary Paul Frees....and the Haunted Mansion of course!!  I'm pretty sure his voice is elsewhere at WDW too?  One of the oldies like Country Bear Jamboree or Pirates of the Caribbean?



You are correct, sir!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Maria, that was a most beautiful butterfly. Breathtaking!


Thanks Muushka !  

Who#3....no, haven't seen the black and white cat ?  I know there are a couple stray cats at the Poly---I've seen those twice now.   I'll keep an eye out for "love-muffin" !




> You can add us for Oct 1-10 2008 it is our first trip home as VWL DVC Owners and also our 17th Anniversary!!


Congrats and happy anniversary WDWRR_ENGINEER !



> We're leaving in 25 days for our 4-night cruise on the Disney Wonder, followed by BWV!


I'm jealous Mike !!!  Have a great time !!!


WildernessDad.......thanks for the trivia !  I love stuff like that.   And I had no idea.... so learn something every day. 




> All day I just breathed in that great smell, and while I was physically at work, my mind was at "home"


Ok Jimmytammy.....you need to get back to the Lodge STAT !!!!


----------



## wildernessDad

Trivia Question:  What connection exists between the cast of The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show and the Disney movie Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning Groupies,

Have any of you taken the two-hour fishing expedition that takes off from the back of the Wilderness Lodge?  Our son had never been fishing before, but the guide took him and my husband to the best places on Bay Lake to find big-mouth bass.  They caught ten fish in less than two hours.  (It's catch and release fishing.)  Had a great time.  We'd recommend the experience.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Jill,

That fish is almost as big as your son.  He looks so proud!
Perfect activity for kids his age.  If I had a little one, I'd 
do it in a heartbeat.  
One of the reasons I bought DVC was with the hopes of 
grandchildren in ten years or so.  Hope they are still 
doing the fishing expedition in 15 years! 

Deb


----------



## Muushka

Awwww Jill, your little guy is so cute.  That is one great Kodak moment!  Nope, we never fished there.


----------



## blossomz

My son who is now 17 has done it twice!  He loves it and would do it again! d The guides are great and nothing beats that feeling of success!  I too recommend it highly!


----------



## the who #3

i am just dying to get res at vwl for cristmas... 
at this time i don't have enough pts at vwl to res before 7 mo. and my larger contract for more pts will not be closed until aprox may 10.  but they tell me that there are not 2brs available anyway.  we are res for akv (which i love)but prefer the vwl for christmas with the grandchildren.  they love that fast boat ride to mk. 

just hoping the 7 mo will be a good open window.    this will be our 1st time to spend christmas at wdw.  can't wait.  we did new years last year and it was just great.


----------



## bobbiwoz

the who #3 said:


> i am just dying to get res at vwl for cristmas...
> at this time i don't have enough pts at vwl to res before 7 mo. and my larger contract for more pts will not be closed until aprox may 10.  but they tell me that there are not 2brs available anyway.  we are res for akv (which i love)but prefer the vwl for christmas with the grandchildren.  they love that fast boat ride to mk.
> 
> just hoping the 7 mo will be a good open window.    this will be our 1st time to spend christmas at wdw.  can't wait.  we did new years last year and it was just great.



I hope you can get VWL for Christmas with your family!  Congratulations on your VWL add on!!!
Bobbi


----------



## the who #3

i love the name love muffin.  i guess the cat can be a vwl groupie kitty.  he is beautiful prrrrrr.


----------



## wildernessDad

There is talk on a thread on the operations board about whether VWL will lose its value once KT comes up for sale.

I personally don't think so because VWL is a great place and it's a small place relatively speaking.

I didn't mention that I don't like hospital stays too much.  Contemporary reminds me of a hospital.  That probably wouldn't have gone over too well.


----------



## Duckfan-in-Chicago

wildernessDad said:


> There is talk on a thread on the operations board about whether VWL will lose its value once KT comes up for sale.
> 
> I personally don't think so because VWL is a great place and it's a small place relatively speaking.
> 
> I didn't mention that I don't like hospital stays too much.  Contemporary reminds me of a hospital.  That probably wouldn't have gone over too well.


I don't always stay at the VWL.  I also own at the AKV and BWV.  But I don't think there's a trip I've taken in the past 10 years where I haven't at some point ended up at the WL for some reason even if I'm not staying there or having dinner.  Every time I walk into the lobby I look up and I'm blown away.  

I can see the convenience of the Contemp.  I like the monorail.   But the closeness to the MK isn't the selling point of the VWL to me anyway.


----------



## Muushka

the who #3 said:


> i love the name love muffin.  i guess the cat can be a vwl groupie kitty.  he is beautiful prrrrrr.



Thanks, not sure if men would like it though!

We were talking about the kitty the other night, about what name would be good.  
I said "How about Stanley, after Ranger Stan"?  
Then I said "But what if it's a girl"?  
(This one is for you Eliza):  
My husband said "Then we will name her Shelby!"

I don't know how many will appreciate this, it's a Steel Magnolias kind of thing  .  The only chick flick my husband will watch.

Let's have suggestions!  And how about a picture!!  I have to see the cat to name the cat!!!


----------



## blossomz

I had an orange and white cat named Muffin..She was a good ole girl.  Now we have 2 Siamese and a Tabby.. Si, Am, and Tinkerbell.  So I was thinking..who in the Disney movies is black and white...What about Figaro?


----------



## fourkidsphoto

Hello Wilderness fans,

My husband and I just found out today that our 240 point contract passed ROFR.  We are very excited.  I never knew there were people who loved the wildnerness lodge as much as we do but here you are.   We are hoping to get in the  system by early May and book a January or February trip.  We will see.  Thanks for all the great  information!


----------



## 50 years Too!

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello Wilderness fans,
> 
> My husband and I just found out today that our 240 point contract passed ROFR.  We are very excited.  I never knew there were people who loved the wildnerness lodge as much as we do but here you are.   We are hoping to get in the  system by early May and book a January or February trip.  We will see.  Thanks for all the great  information!



Congrats!  You've found a good place to hang out and talk about the lodge.
Welcome.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

Muushka said:


> Thanks, not sure if men would like it though!
> 
> We were talking about the kitty the other night, about what name would be good.
> I said "How about Stanley, after Ranger Stan"?
> Then I said "But what if it's a girl"?
> (This one is for you Eliza):
> My husband said "Then we will name her Shelby!"
> 
> I don't know how many will appreciate this, it's a Steel Magnolias kind of thing  .  The only chick flick my husband will watch.
> 
> Let's have suggestions!  And how about a picture!!  I have to see the cat to name the cat!!!



Stanley is great for a tom. 
I thought we could steal "Lodgeloafer", if the human Lodgeloafer wouldn't mind.  Sounds like a perfect life, snoozing and loafing around the lodge.
But I think "Love Muffin" is probably going to stick!
What do you think?

Deb


----------



## Muushka

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello Wilderness fans,
> 
> My husband and I just found out today that our 240 point contract passed ROFR.  We are very excited.  I never knew there were people who loved the wildnerness lodge as much as we do but here you are.   We are hoping to get in the  system by early May and book a January or February trip.  We will see.  Thanks for all the great  information!



*Why lookie here Groupies!  We found us another one!  
fourkidsphoto, your siggie would look much much prettier with our VWL Groupie Moosie.  
Please feel free to grab him.  I'll bet he would look great on you!!!* 



50 years Too! said:


> Stanley is great for a tom.
> I thought we could steal "Lodgeloafer", if the human Lodgeloafer wouldn't mind.  Sounds like a perfect life, snoozing and loafing around the lodge.
> But I think "Love Muffin" is probably going to stick!
> What do you think?
> 
> Deb



Lodgeloafer is very appropriate, and a good representation of what we all wish we could do.  I like it!


----------



## blossomz

WELCOME TO OUR NEWEST MEMBER!!!   

I do like Love Muffin and Lodge Loafer!  2 Great names...


----------



## cheer4bison

Good morning groupies,

In honor of spring I figured I would share a photo of the flowers my parents sent to our villa while we were there last month.  Walt Disney Florist did an amazing job.  The flowers lasted all week and were just gorgeous.  Wish we could have brought them home with us.  That would have made getting through security at the airport a bit of a challenge. 






Congrats fourkidsphoto for passing ROFR!!!  You couldn't have picked a more beautiful home or better neightbors.  The groupies are great!  

A question for jimmytammy, or anyone else who wishes to answer it...

You know that lovely lodge smell jimmytammy mentioned the other day -- the one you detect while at the lodge?  Well, do you think that is naturally occurring, or piped into the lodge like they pipe in orange and evergreen scents in Soarin?  What do you think?


----------



## jimmytammy

That smell I believe is natural.  The reason I say that is wood over time tends to lose its new smell, sorta like a car   And over the years, either my smell ability isnt as strong, or the scent has faded a bit.  And I am pretty sure the smell is coming from the wood poles that you see supporting the structure in the villas lobby area, which includes the rafters.

I asked Tammy if she noticed the smell, and she said it didnt seem as strong as before.

Yankee Candle used to have Autumn Lodge which was close to that smell, but discontinued it some time ago.  Sparkling Pine and Cedar and Balsam are the closest things now.  We have several of each sitting around the house when we need a fix


----------



## jimmytammy

In the words of Dr. Nigel Channing, WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME!  To the groupies and to the DVC family


----------



## wildernessDad

fourkidsphoto said:


> Hello Wilderness fans,
> 
> My husband and I just found out today that our 240 point contract passed ROFR.  We are very excited.  I never knew there were people who loved the wildnerness lodge as much as we do but here you are.   We are hoping to get in the  system by early May and book a January or February trip.  We will see.  Thanks for all the great  information!



Congratulations!  You are obviously a groupie!  Feel free to grab a moose pic and place it into your signature!


----------



## lodgeloafer

Hi Everyone Lodgeloafer here    

I would feel honored if you named the lodge cat after me, I could actually tell people I am at the lodge everyday.  Sorry I did reply sooner It's been a crazy tax season.
Can't wait till May 6 need some R&R.  

Lodgeloafer aka JoAnn


----------



## 50 years Too!

Gorgeous flowers Jill!
What nice parents you have.

Jimmytammy, I can smell that smell everytime you mention it.  I've heard that smell is the sense that evokes the most memories.  Gotta get some of those candles you mentioned!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

lodgeloafer said:


> Hi Everyone Lodgeloafer here
> 
> I would feel honored if you named the lodge cat after me, I could actually tell people I am at the lodge everyday.  Sorry I did reply sooner It's been a crazy tax season.
> Can't wait till May 6 need some R&R.
> 
> Lodgeloafer aka JoAnn



Aren't you generous JoAnn!  Maybe we should have a vote.   What do you think everybody?  Should our kitty be name  Lodgeloafer, Love Muffin, Stanley/ or Shelby (depending on he or she) or????

  Good luck getting through the next few weeks.
A trip to WDW should keep you going!

Deb


----------



## lodgeloafer

Thanks Deb 

I think voting will be a good idea.  I sure hope the cat is around when we go in May.  We have one that rules the house here. 

Jo


----------



## Muushka

I think Lodgeloafer is a great name.  That's my vote!

PS Thanks for donating your name, Lodgeloafer! 

I really want to see a picture of the kitty.  
Who is going next???????  You have an assignment!!!


----------



## blossomz

Lodge Loafer gets my vote too... I will be down April 23, but I'm at AKV...if I get over to the Lodge and see the kitty...I shall take a photo...However-I have a glorious week planned for the end of June and hopefully I'll see the Loafer then!!


----------



## LVSWL

Another vote for Lodgeloafer here. What a cool name for a cat!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Trivia Question: What connection exists between the cast of The Rocky and Bullwinkle Show and the Disney movie Who Framed Roger Rabbit?



I totally give up on this WD !  I even cheated and "googled" and "wikipedia'd" it.      The only thing I know is the cast were live actors with animated background on both but I'm guessing that is not the answer to the triva  


Also....I totally don't believe that VWL will lose value with the sale of KT.  WL is too unique (and I know AKV will be also), but I agree.....WL/VWL has Bay Lake (can watch fireworks and EWP !) and closeness/convenience to the MK/Contemp/FT Wilderness.  Can't be beat imho  






*HOME Fourkidsphoto !*


----------



## jimmytammy

LodgeLoafer sounds like a good cat name to me


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

Happy Monday.
Well, it is 12:13 pm on the day of my departure to WDW.  (10:25 redeye).
Silly me, I took the day off from work so I could prepare. (Leaving DH at home, and feel I need to make numerous lists, etc).  Problem is, I don't want to clean, have already packed...The day is crawling.  I wish I would have gone to work!
Anyway, wanted to say goodby, wish all a good week, and will be anxious to catch up on the thread when I return next Monday.

P.S.  If I can talk the girls into a sidetrip, I'll go see if I can tell the kitty its new name is Lodgeloafer!


----------



## wildernessDad

Answer to trivia question:  June Foray

She is the voice of Rocket J. Squirrel in Rocky and Bullwinkle and also does the voice for Wheezy Weasel and the Toon Hag in Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## blossomz

Bye 50 year too!!  Have a great trip..we'll all be waiting for photos and reports!  No pressure...!


----------



## loribell

50 years Too! said:


> Hi Groupies,
> 
> Happy Monday.
> Well, it is 12:13 pm on the day of my departure to WDW.  (10:25 redeye).
> Silly me, I took the day off from work so I could prepare. (Leaving DH at home, and feel I need to make numerous lists, etc).  Problem is, I don't want to clean, have already packed...The day is crawling.  I wish I would have gone to work!
> Anyway, wanted to say goodby, wish all a good week, and will be anxious to catch up on the thread when I return next Monday.
> 
> P.S.  If I can talk the girls into a sidetrip, I'll go see if I can tell the kitty its new name is Lodgeloafer!



Have a tiggerific trip! Can't wait to hear & see all about it!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> She is the voice of Rocket J. Squirrel in Rocky and Bullwinkle and also does the voice for Wheezy Weasel and the Toon Hag in Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


Thanks WD !  I think I was getting close because I was starting to compare actors in both films.  

50 Years....have a wonderful time at the Lodge !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Happy Trails 50!!  Don't forget to write!!  
And send pictures too!  
And maybe bring home a snow globe for someone named Muushka!! 
Give LL a pat on the head for me too!!!

Don't you hate pushy Groupies


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Is it Christmas already?


----------



## LVSWL

There's no place like home, there's no place like home, there's no place like home........


----------



## cheer4bison

50 years, we'll be thinking about you!  Have a fabulous time and take notes so you can come back and share a lengthy account of your adventure with the groupies!! 

Have a lava colada at Trout Pass for us!

Jill


----------



## dsquarednz

Haven't been on much lately, so just checking in.  We are almost 100% set for September! YAY!  Have all our ADRs, and a Keys to the Kingdom tour.  Just waiting to get a return airfare (once Southwest opens more dates) and tickets for MNSSHP!  =)

P.S.  Anyone know if the free internet is in force yet?


----------



## Muushka

dsquarednz said:


> Haven't been on much lately, so just checking in.  We are almost 100% set for September! YAY!  Have all our ADRs, and a Keys to the Kingdom tour.  Just waiting to get a return airfare (once Southwest opens more dates) and tickets for MNSSHP!  =)
> 
> P.S.  Anyone know if the free internet is in force yet?



Welcome back!  We missed you.  We will be at WDW in Sept, but sadly, not at VWL 

I hope you have a great visit


----------



## mickeymorse

Hi All. Haven't been on in a few. I vote for Lodgeloafer on our name the cat contest as well.

Probably missed you Deb but hope you have a fantastic trip.

It was 60 glorious degrees and sunny today! WooHoo!!!


----------



## Muushka

Hi Rob.   Good to see you.  Glad your weather is improving (finally!)


----------



## blossomz

I wish it would get a bit more springlike here...we've been having raw, rainy, cloudy days..They are saying maybe some improvement by the end of the week.  Anyone been down in April?  Is it still not so hot?


----------



## MiaSRN62

> mickeymorse says : It was 60 glorious degrees and sunny today! WooHoo!!!



Ok....I am happy for you (truly !)....but not fair !  You're telling me it was warmer in Canada than in Philadelphia !  I don't think we broke 48-49 degrees today.


----------



## eliza61

MiaSRN62 said:


> Ok....I am happy for you (truly !)....but not fair !  You're telling me it was warmer in Canada than in Philadelphia !  I don't think we broke 48-49 degrees today.



What is going on with the weather men, they haven't gotten it right yet.


And for your laugh of the day... another tale from the universe of Sid the squid.

Sid, like every other american boy has an Ipod (and thus endth all other similarities to normal).  Silly me, last night told sid I wanted to borrow his Ipod for the plane ride down to Orlando.  Since I'm really not Itunes literate he graciously offered to download the songs I wanted.  I should have known from the evil "Pinky & the brain" lets take over the world smile he gave me, I would regret this.
Sid downloaded 10 songs for me and charged me $17.00 bucks for it.  When I mentioned that Itunes charges $1.00 a song so the bill should be $10.00 the little cretin told me the $7.00 bucks was for labor, pain & suffering (he will be without music for a week).  Which works out to be a $70% markup.    I now going to show this kid pain & suffering.

Promise me guys some one will make sure I have internet access at the NJ state Pen.


----------



## loribell

eliza61 said:


> Sid, like every other american boy has an Ipod (and thus ends all other similarities to normal).  Silly me, last night told sid I wanted to borrow his Ipod for the plane ride down to Orlando.  Since I'm really not Itunes literate he graciously offered to download the songs I wanted.  I should have known from the evil "Pinky & the brain" lets take over the world smile he gave me, I would regret this.
> Sid downloaded 10 songs for me and charged me $17.00 bucks for it.  When I mentioned that Itunes charges $1.00 a song so the bill should be $10.00 the little cretin told me the $7.00 bucks was for labor, pain & suffering (he will be without music for a week).  Which works out to be a $70% markup.    I now going to show this kid pain & suffering.
> 
> Promise me guys some one will make sure I have internet access at the NJ state Pen.



     Oh that boy!


----------



## Muushka

Eliza, when I read your posts, I am always grateful for the decision I made many moons ago  .


----------



## blossomz

It's here!!  It's here!!!  Aah...my mini lodge has arrived!!


----------



## eliza61

Muushka said:


> Eliza, when I read your posts, I am always grateful for the decision I made many moons ago  .



I blame "the old guy",  Muushka, I only have X chromosomes to donate, it's because of him and his "Y"  chromosome that I'm in this fix.  


blossomz said:


> It's here!!  It's here!!!  Aah...my mini lodge has arrived!!




Oooh, it's pretty, I'm thinking I since I can't get to the lodge for the holidays, I'm gonna have to treat myself to one, to bring the lodge to me.


----------



## blossomz

Hi Eliza..I understand completely!  It's just me and my 2 guys..now 18 and 20!!  So much testosterone!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Just stopping in to say "hi" to my groupies.  I have to come on more.  It's like a breath of fresh air.  And I just realized why.  There's no pouncing on this thread.  Hallelujah!!!  Hallelujah!!!  Hallelujah!!!!

Hi!!! 

Lisa


----------



## Dodie

I hate to interrupt your little party, but may I join? We just bought VWL directly from Disney, only 10+ years after we started "mulling it over."


----------



## Muushka

Welcome Dodie!  Glad to have you with us, um, VWL Groupies!  Should I extend _another _invitation to grab a Moosie Siggy?? 

So, what made you fall in love with our beloved Wilderness Lodge???  We love to hear this stuff.... 

Hi Lisa.  You are safe here....deep cleansing breaths....think trees....think rocks....think totem poles......


----------



## blossomz

Hooray!  Welcome Dodie to the friendliest thread in town!  We LOVE hearing all about why people love the lodge..WELCOME HOME!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Promise me guys some one will make sure I have internet access at the NJ state Pen.


You crack me up eliza !  
That little "evil"  entrepeneur !  




> It's here!! It's here!!! Aah...my mini lodge has arrived!!


Blossomz.......what a terrific pic of you and the Lodge globe !  Enjoy it !  



> I hate to interrupt your little party, but may I join? We just bought VWL directly from Disney, only 10+ years after we started "mulling it over."


Dodie !  After 10 very thoughtful, pondering years..........



HOME !!!!


----------



## Muushka

Ah Maria.  Our resident Moose graphic grabber extrordinaire (sp?? ).  
That is one handsome guy!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> Ah Maria. Our resident Moose graphic grabber extrordinaire (sp?? ).
> That is one handsome guy



Thanks Muushka......glad u like him.  I think collecting moose graphics is a new hobby of mine !


----------



## jimmytammy

I always get a chuckle when you share your kids adventures 

Dodie
A big WELCOME to the family


----------



## mickeymorse

Muushka said:


> Hi Rob.   Good to see you.  Glad your weather is improving (finally!)



It sure has been a long time coming.



MiaSRN62 said:


> Ok....I am happy for you (truly !)....but not fair !  You're telling me it was warmer in Canada than in Philadelphia !  I don't think we broke 48-49 degrees today.



If it makes you feel any better Maria, they are calling for possible snow showers on Sunday with a high of 38



eliza61 said:


> What is going on with the weather men, they haven't gotten it right yet.
> 
> 
> And for your laugh of the day... another tale from the universe of Sid the squid.
> 
> Sid, like every other american boy has an Ipod (and thus endth all other similarities to normal).  Silly me, last night told sid I wanted to borrow his Ipod for the plane ride down to Orlando.  Since I'm really not Itunes literate he graciously offered to download the songs I wanted.  I should have known from the evil "Pinky & the brain" lets take over the world smile he gave me, I would regret this.
> Sid downloaded 10 songs for me and charged me $17.00 bucks for it.  When I mentioned that Itunes charges $1.00 a song so the bill should be $10.00 the little cretin told me the $7.00 bucks was for labor, pain & suffering (he will be without music for a week).  Which works out to be a $70% markup.    I now going to show this kid pain & suffering.
> 
> Promise me guys some one will make sure I have internet access at the NJ state Pen.



 That first million can't be too far away for Sid



blossomz said:


> It's here!!  It's here!!!  Aah...my mini lodge has arrived!!



Lookin good. Now I know I need to order one.



Dodie said:


> I hate to interrupt your little party, but may I join? We just bought VWL directly from Disney, only 10+ years after we started "mulling it over."



And a great big *WELCOME* Dodie to the VWL groupies.


----------



## MiaSRN62

> If it makes you feel any better Maria, they are calling for possible snow showers on Sunday with a high of 38


In a mean-spirited kind of way, while I don't wish snow in April on anyone, I am glad it is forecasted there instead of here.  I, personally, *very much *dislike the cold & white stuff......hope the forecast is wrong mickeymorse !


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Love the globe, blossom!!!


----------



## MaryJ

Welcome Dodie!from a fellow Hoosier!

I just saw your post over on the Indiana thread!  VWL is our home resort and we've never regretted it!


----------



## Dodie

Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome and for the new logo for my signature!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> It's here!!  It's here!!!  Aah...my mini lodge has arrived!!



Yep!  That's the one!  I see that you have the light on as well!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Thanks to everyone for your warm welcome and for the new logo for my signature!



*I KNEW it would look awesome!!!  Welcome!!*


----------



## lisaviolet

Dodie said:


> I hate to interrupt your little party, but may I join? We just bought VWL directly from Disney, only 10+ years after we started "mulling it over."



Hey Dodie!!!  Congratulations.  It's lovely here.  Everyone is so welcoming.  

Even to the groupies that don't have a VWL contract.  But I sneak into the lodge anyway.

Anyway, enjoy your contract.  And I too mulled over for 10+ years.  And later I had somebody who refused to buy "the cave".  Silly girl.  She's nicer these days.  

Well, I'm rambling as usual.   So pleased you came on over.   

Lisa


----------



## DisneyNutzy

Dodie said:


> I hate to interrupt your little party, but may I join? We just bought VWL directly from Disney, only 10+ years after we started "mulling it over."



Welcome to the groupies Dodie!

I still have not received my membership card. Called again this morning and they aren't sure what happened. They were very nice and promised to get it out to me but warned it would probably not arrive before we depart for our off site trip on April 18. I always seem to fall into that category of whatever can go wrong will..oh well. The person I spoke with at Member Services said I can go to the Sales office at Sarotoga Springs and get a temporary membership card. Has anyone ever heard of this before?

Even though I am not staying at our lodge I will be sure to get over there for lunch and get some pics to post for you groupies stuck at your monitors.


----------



## Dodie

Well - even though we haven't received, signed, returned our documents yet - we have our first reservation at our new "home" for mid-September.  It's for a 1 BR. We've only stayed in Studios (on rented points) before, so I'm looking forward to that luxury. 

Of course, "free dining" was announced for that timeframe, so I got on the phone ASAP this morning to make some ADRs so we'd be able to fight our way through the free diners to eat at some of our favorites!  (I didn't have any trouble getting what I wanted - and was a little surprised at that.)

Even though DH and I have a HUGE trip planned for late July (to Alaska), we're both perhaps even more excited about our September trip home.


----------



## the who #3

dodie, do you mind my asking what you paid pr pt direct from disney?

i thought vwl was sold out!!  we love that place.


----------



## Dodie

the who #3 said:


> dodie, do you mind my asking what you paid pr pt direct from disney?  i thought vwl was sold out!!  we love that place.



I recently learned that Disney has an inventory of points for the sold-out resorts from time to time because they have been sold back to Disney.

The price per point was the same as for the current resorts they are selling and there were not the benefits of the current promotions which are associated with the resorts they are currently selling.  However, to us, it was worth it to get the resort we wanted, to not have to wait around for a resale (after waiting so long to join) and, we didn't have to pay any closing costs with Disney, etc.

Edited to add that we also got the 2007 points as a "bonus."


----------



## bobbiwoz

Dodie said:


> I recently learned that Disney has an inventory of points for the sold-out resorts from time to time because they have been sold back to Disney.
> 
> The price per point was the same as for the current resorts they are selling and there were not the benefits of the current promotions which are associated with the resorts they are currently selling.  However, to us, it was worth it to get the resort we wanted, to not have to wait around for a resale (after waiting so long to join) and, we didn't have to pay any closing costs with Disney, etc.



I understand totally how you feel.  We tried to buy into VWL through resale, and when the contract was ROFR'd we bought what was currently offered, BWV but immediately added on 50 points at our beloved VWL! 

Congratulations on your purchase!!
Bobbi


----------



## blossomz

I also bought my VWL points from Disney.  I wanted the same use year and I also got the entire year's worth of points because I purchased just before the beginning of my next use year!  So I think I made out OK!  I too waited and waited to get in to VWL.  I also owned at BCV, but we have stayed there only once!  Maybe in the future we may stay there for flower and garden.  We'll see...


----------



## Muushka

Not too much to say.  I just noticed we were on page 2, and had gone 24 hours without a post  .

Just rambling here......I finished my bathroom.  Took down wallpaper that I have hated for 11 years  .  Fixed the walls (why do contractors allow them to put wallpaper on bare (un-primed) walls)  ??????????? and painted them a most beautiful (to me anyway) sage green.  

Then I started collecting all the Wilderness Lodge prints and framed pictures that I had in the dining room and hung them in the bathroom.  11 in all.  And then I got my Christmas tree, (you know the scraggly, small little guys that come in groups of 3) and placed it in the corner of the bathroom where the big bathtub is.  I think it looks great!  I get to feed our WL fetish and not have to let the whole world know how sick we are!!!  And of course my Moose toothbrush holder fits in great now.

Thanks for letting me share my little secret with all of you!


----------



## blossomz

I was wondering where everyone was!  Must be the spring weather.  Your bathroom sounds very peaceful!  And..it's a good thing to let everyone know just how crazy we lodge lovers are!  I'm heading out..hoping everyone else joins in with some news later...


----------



## wildernessDad

My original purchase was 150 points at VWL thru Disney.  They tried to sell us SSR, but I called my guide and told him that we'll look for a VWL resale instead.  That's when he informed us that they had VWL points for sale.  Go figure.  We became happy VWL members.

I am wearing my Wilderness Lodge shirt today.  It's the nice green one with long sleeves and the WL badge in front.


----------



## Island Mouse

Has anyone stayed in one of the Honeymoon rooms at the WL?  I'm not sure how many there are but they are CL.  I was just wondering if any groupies (or lurkers) have stayed in one before and would care to share your experience.  Any pics you have are appreciated too.

By having our wedding at WDW and spending loads of money and meeting our room block minimums, we get a free night in a Disney hotel and we picked the WL so that is the room we get.  Of course I scheduled our free night at the lodge to be on a Saturday (so as not to waste dvc points on a weekend night  ) then on Sunday we move over to VWL in a 1BR for the rest of our trip.  Any thoughts or experience on how a honeymoon room compares to a 1-BR villa?


----------



## mom2alix

Island Mouse said:


> Has anyone stayed in one of the Honeymoon rooms at the WL?  I'm not sure how many there are but they are CL.  I was just wondering if any groupies (or lurkers) have stayed in one before and would care to share your experience.  Any pics you have are appreciated too.
> 
> By having our wedding at WDW and spending loads of money and meeting our room block minimums, we get a free night in a Disney hotel and we picked the WL so that is the room we get.  Of course I scheduled our free night at the lodge to be on a Saturday (so as not to waste dvc points on a weekend night  ) then on Sunday we move over to VWL in a 1BR for the rest of our trip.  Any thoughts or experience on how a honeymoon room compares to a 1-BR villa?



We did a honeymoon suite when we got married and got the same suite again for our 5th anniversary (this was when they were first doing CL, so we got to experience that).  The honeymoon suite was really nice.  The bathroom is HUGE with a really large jacuzzi tub (bigger than in the villas).  The balconies are very private, as are the rooms.  They're off by themselves so very quiet.  The CL service was really nice.  I know we had dessert and wine several nights while overlooking the lobby.  I don't have any pictures I can post as we didn't have a digital camera back then (we're celebrating our 12th anniversary this year, so it's been awhile! )

A 1 bedroom villa is much larger, and of course has the kitchen and laundry.  The honeymoon suite isn't really like a villa, just a nice room with a huge bed and fabulous bath suite - no living room, etc.  I think you'll enjoy the honeymoon suite with CL and then be really happy in your 1 bedroom, too.

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Budahman

Had our first official DVC stay (at VWL) last week, and just got home yesterday, and WOW.!! We loved this place.
We will have our first official DVC stay at our home resort (AKV) in early September, but  - we already are in love with the VWL, and WILL be back there sometime soon. This is a GREAT RESORT!
Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## blossomz

Well then..you must consider joining the VWL groupies!  We love new members!  Grab a moose and join in!!  Welcome Home!!


----------



## Island Mouse

mom2alix said:


> We did a honeymoon suite when we got married and got the same suite again for our 5th anniversary (this was when they were first doing CL, so we got to experience that).  The honeymoon suite was really nice.  The bathroom is HUGE with a really large jacuzzi tub (bigger than in the villas).  The balconies are very private, as are the rooms.  They're off by themselves so very quiet.  The CL service was really nice.  I know we had dessert and wine several nights while overlooking the lobby.  I don't have any pictures I can post as we didn't have a digital camera back then (we're celebrating our 12th anniversary this year, so it's been awhile! )
> 
> A 1 bedroom villa is much larger, and of course has the kitchen and laundry.  The honeymoon suite isn't really like a villa, just a nice room with a huge bed and fabulous bath suite - no living room, etc.  I think you'll enjoy the honeymoon suite with CL and then be really happy in your 1 bedroom, too.
> 
> Congratulations!!!!




Thanks.  I figured the 1BR would be bigger than the Honeymoon suite.  And both will be definite upgrades from the BWV studio we will have for the first part of our trip.  I can't wait to try out the jacuzzi tub and the CL service!!


----------



## mickeymorse

Budahman said:


> Had our first official DVC stay (at VWL) last week, and just got home yesterday, and WOW.!! We loved this place.
> We will have our first official DVC stay at our home resort (AKV) in early September, but  - we already are in love with the VWL, and WILL be back there sometime soon. This is a GREAT RESORT!
> Wow, wow, wow!



Welcome Budahman. Just because you own at AKV doesn't mean you can't be a groupie. As a very wise person once told me, a love of the Lodge is what its all about.

Our first DVC trip as owners will not be until Jan at our home resort (*VWL*) if you didn't know by my siggie. When I hear people in awe, it makes the wait almost unbearable. But soooooo worth it.


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

Our last trip I saw a snake and a mouse, actually is wasn't a mouse it was a rat but I think I know why we may have a new resident cat over at the Villas. Hopefully Lodgeloafer will take care of Mickey's freeloading relatives. 

Last August while on the Jungle Cruise I thought I saw a domestic cat playing by some boulders, our guide didn't say anything so I waited until we were unloading and ask him, "Did you see that cat?" he said "Yes Disney has brought in a few to help keep the pest/rodents under control." They just don't explain why they are there to the public.

Over at Animial Kingdom on the safari's when the guides tell you the names of every animal and bird on the serengeti they never say a word about the hundreds of Big Buzzards that have taken up residence at the park.


----------



## Muushka

LodgeLoafer is a working cat!  My 'working cats' used to think they earned brownie points with me by bringing in their live catch and meowing quite loudly announcing "dinner". Oy.  The feral one, Lucy, taught my house cat that trick.  I think they finally understand, no, I won't eat your catch!

IslandMouse, will you be spending your wedding night at WL?
You are going to have such a beautiful wedding.  I hope you don't mind posting your wedding photos on the internet!  And what about the bride-to-be, does she love Disney as much as you do? 

And I see we have a new Groupie!  Welcome Budahman!
Your siggy looks very very lonely.  It could use a MOOSE!!!


----------



## Island Mouse

Muushka said:


> IslandMouse, will you be spending your wedding night at WL?
> You are going to have such a beautiful wedding.  I hope you don't mind posting your wedding photos on the internet!  And what about the bride-to-be, does she love Disney as much as you do?




Muushka,

We are staying in our BWV studio the night of our wedding.  We get married on a thursday and we make the big move over to the WL on Saturday, then to VWL on sunday.  I will post a few wedding pics when the time comes.  We just hit the 6 month mark til our wedding this past week.  Its amazing to think it was a year ago that we decided on a Disney wedding.  My fiance loves Disney just as much as I do.  She did the WDW college program in '06 and worked as a front desk CM at WL.  Its definitely a special place to the both of us.  Love for Disney runs in both of our families so a wedding at WDW was an obvious choice for us.


----------



## blossomz

IslandMouse that sounds so wonderful!  I'm sure you will have a long and happy magical life together!  Relish the planning along the way!  Will await the big day and some photos to share with us groupies!


----------



## Muushka

Island Mouse said:


> Muushka,
> 
> We are staying in our BWV studio the night of our wedding.  We get married on a thursday and we make the big move over to the WL on Saturday, then to VWL on sunday.  I will post a few wedding pics when the time comes.  We just hit the 6 month mark til our wedding this past week.  Its amazing to think it was a year ago that we decided on a Disney wedding.  My fiance loves Disney just as much as I do.  She did the WDW college program in '06 and worked as a front desk CM at WL.  Its definitely a special place to the both of us.  Love for Disney runs in both of our families so a wedding at WDW was an obvious choice for us.



What a dork I am.  I remember you told us about you and your bride-to-be's love for WDW!  Sorry, I forgot. 

Sounds wonderful.  When my husband and I got married we did not realize we loved Disney.  It was something that grew over time.  And we lived in S FL at the time!!!  We would have done it much much differently!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Good Morning Groupies!  Just sitting here, catching up, taking in my Cup o Joe and fixing to head off to start another day (mainly trying to bump usback up to the 1st page )


----------



## MiaSRN62

I've been working all weekend but just checking in.........

Muushka !  Your bathroom sounds terrific.   And I know what you mean about how wallpaper can destroy walls!!!  

*Budahman ~*



HOME !


----------



## LVSWL

Hi everyone! We added a small BCV (gasp!) contract through Disney long after it was sold out. We were just trying to even up our points so that years from now they would be even to split between the boys . 
Muushka-I used a sage green a few weeks ago on my kitchen, actually it was called sage sweater. No more wall paper for me!! Congrats on finishing your job.
We are still waiting on our waitlist for a 2bdrm so we can take friends at Christmas, but if not we are going and will take them in the summer. They were here this weekend and we bombarded them with all of our saved travel channel shows about the Lodge and WDW. They were so excited. My friend's DH's father provided the rock that is around Magic Kingdom years ago when they first built. He has always wanted to go to see it. Can't wait to show them the lodge.
Island Mouse-Congrats! We got engaged in Hawaii, actually Kauai.


----------



## mickeymorse

Good Monday Groupies.

LVSWL, we are a forgiving bunch here. Especially one with a name like yours.

IM, I wish we would have had our wedding at Disney instead of just a Disneymoon. My Italian FIL wouldn't have gone for that though.


----------



## keliblue

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been checking in but it has been a tough couple of weeks.   my father had a mild stroke and is now living with us for the time being.. he is doing wonderfully with just some speech issues but not well enough to live on him own. We did have to cancel our May trip though   but I could NEVER travel without the constant worry..

Now for the good that came out of all this...  Are you ready ???

I called MS to cancel the trip knowing that a boat load of points would be going into holding   soooo very sad..

The CM on the other end said...  "Today is a magic day so lets make some dreams come true for you..... shall we "  I was at a lose for words... Huh  

Long story short... she restored ALL of my 2007 points  and then  banked them into 2008..  

I cried....  like a baby


----------



## Budahman

Oh yea, although not a dVC owner at WLV - I really like it there, so defintely consider me a gropuie.  LOL
I need to go find me a Moose now for my signature.


----------



## blossomz

Keliblue.   Sorry about your trip, but I know the feeling only too well!  That is so great the the DVC team spread a little pixie dust your way!  I know what a relief that must be that not only did you have to cancel...but to lose your points too...No wonder we love our DVC!


----------



## eliza61

Kelliblue,
Prayers, hugs & lots of pixie dust heading out your way.  Kudos to that wonderful cm


----------



## wildernessDad

keliblue, sorry to hear about your Dad.  I am glad that you were able to get your points back and banked.  That was nice of MS to do for you.


----------



## mickeymorse

keliblue, sorry to hear about your dad. Hope all goes well. Glad to hear that MS came through for you and you get to take that trip later.


----------



## MiaSRN62

Keliblue....
So sorry to hear about your father.  Prayers and hugs going out to the family for his quick and full recovery.   

So nice of MS to restore your points.   We had a situation in May 2004---had to cancel a trip to DIsney's HH.  My mil took a sudden downward turn from the cancer she had been fighting for 2 years and had to go on hospice (came to stay with us).  MS did not restore the points.  They went into holding despite my explaining the situation.  So you were really blessed to get a caring CM.   I hope your dad recovers soon and you all get to go on your trip in the near future.   My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Muushka

Maria, I am sorry about your MIL.  I hope Hospice is everything you wish for.  It must be very difficult for you now.

Keliblue, I hope your father recovers quickly  

LVSWL, I love BCV!  Great buy!  I hope you get to make those   plans for someone who was personally involved with MK!!

Budahman, snag my Moosie!!  He will look great on you!

Thanks for the bump, JT!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Hi Groupies,

I just got back a few hours ago, and first thing I did after wading through all the emails was come to my favorite thread.

So much has gone on in the last week.  Welcome to the new groupies, glad when we expand.

Keliblue, so sorry to hear about your father, I hope he makes a speedy recovery.  Bless that wonderful CM.

Eliza, that kid of yours, he's going to be the next Donald Trump!

That globe looks so great Blossomz!

Islandmouse, that wedding is going to be here before you know it.

Muushka, can we see pictures of your bathroom?  Would love to see it.

I really enjoyed getting together with my old friends from college.  A girl's trip is the best!  We didn't get a chance to see the lodge this trip. 
I so wish we would have stayed there.  Being close to Epcot was great, but BCV (no flames) just isn't home.

The Flower and Garden show was really cute.  I especially liked the seed/pod animals in China that depicted the "Year of".  I took very few pictures, but will try to post some of these later.  Saw Peter Noonen and the Herman's Hermits.
He looked so good and vibrant.  And not that fake look like some band revivals.  I forgot they had a lot more hits than just Henry the 8th.  Was really an enjoyable time.  

Weather was warm with no rain.  (April 8-11).

I was able to stay with one of the women I vacationed with at her home in Ft. Lauderdale over the weekend.  What a life!  She lives on a canal and has a boat parked in her backyard.  I was treated to a very fun cruise.  

I hope the weather gets warmer for Eliza's trip.  It was very cold when I flew back out of Orlando this morning.  But, hey, cold in WDW is better than warm anywhere else.

Gotta hit the laundry and clean up after my housekeeping challenged husband. 

Deb


----------



## Island Mouse

LVSWL said:


> Island Mouse-Congrats! We got engaged in Hawaii, actually Kauai.



Thanks!!  I haven't made it to Kauai yet, but hope to one of these days.  I proposed to my fiance on the balcony of our savannah view room at the AKL.  



mickeymorse said:


> IM, I wish we would have had our wedding at Disney instead of just a Disneymoon. My Italian FIL wouldn't have gone for that though.



Fortunately for us, both of our families love Disney so everyone is excited to come to the wedding.


----------



## Budahman

Thank you all for the welcome & I am PROUD to be a VWL groupie. Look forward to many stays there and maybe even running into some of you there. I'm always up for a new friend meet.  
Oh, btw, I added the Moose tag in my signature too.  Whoohoo!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Kelliblue,

 I'm sorry to hear about everything your family has been going through.  All the best to you,

Lisa


----------



## Muushka

Welcome home Deb!  Glad you had a good time.

Can you believe I saw Herman and his Hermits 40 years ago!!
YIKES I AM OLDER THAN DIRT!!!  
What does that make poor Herman????

I think I left my battery charger at VWL last dec, the one for the camera.  But I will happily takes pictures of my beautiful bathroom! (if I can get a battery that will work).  I sat my Minnie/Mickey plant holders over by the tree in the corner of the outside of the tub.  Only my Groupies would understand this arrangement.  f I ever sell, I will have to move a lot of stuff to storage!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Budahman said:


> Thank you all for the welcome & I am PROUD to be a VWL groupie.



Yes, it's great to be a groupie.


----------



## Muushka

Budahman said:


> Thank you all for the welcome & I am PROUD to be a VWL groupie. Look forward to many stays there and maybe even running into some of you there. I'm always up for a new friend meet.
> Oh, btw, I added the Moose tag in my signature too.  Whoohoo!!



He looks great on you!  Official Groupie Welcome!  We love new Groupies around here. 
Granny has started a running list of when people are visiting, let us know if you have trouble finding it.  I'm sure Granny will snag it for us.  Great to have with us!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

My trip cannot come fast enough.

Just wanted to say that. LOL


----------



## blossomz

Welcome back 50yearstoo!

Budha the sig looks great!

Muushka..would love to see the bathroom!

We leave a week from tomorrow!  Can hardly stand it!  I can't think of anything else!!


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Oh, LUCKY YOU!!!


----------



## Granny

Hello fellow MooseHeads!  

Been a while since I've visited...that darn work thing.  


Wanted to re-post the Groupie vacation schedule...is it up to date?




*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*


blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
*lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Lori (Loribell)   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
*mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
Lou (Budahman) Aug 31st-Sept 6th  AKV
MaryJ  Sept 1-5 AKV
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*WDWRR Engineer  Oct 1-10 VWL*
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
*ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
*lodgeloafer  Nov 12-19  VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
*LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
*Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
*ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
*Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
*Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
*LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*


----------



## Granny

Lots of catching up to do on the thread, but wanted to make sure to send   out to Kelli and her family.  Best wishes for a good recovery, and glad to hear the CM spread a little moose dust your way.


----------



## mickeymorse

Budahman. Your siggie looks complete now.

Granny, I see that I'm still the last to go. Oh well. I guess that means I can read lots of other trip reports and pics before we go.


----------



## loribell

Kelli - So sorry to hear about your dad. Hope he is improving and all is well. What a great cm you had. 

Welcome to all the new groupies.


----------



## LVSWL

Granny-Thanks! for updating the list!
Muushka- Thanks for the good wishes, we are wishing and keeping our fingers crossed! We love BCV also, but VWL will always be our HOME!!
50 Years Too- LUCKY! Peter Noone is one of my favorites! He is usually there in June when we go, but is early this year. Glad you got to see him. He will be in Morganton, not too far from me, and we are thinking about making a road trip(I feel like a groupie).
Budahman-WELCOME!!!
Keliblue- So glad that MS was good to you. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Blossomz, that's right, you are the next to go!
Make sure to visit the Flower and Garden show.  I've never gone before this year, but I think it was really lovely.  
Have a wonderful time.  I'll pray that it gets a little warmer for you by then.

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

LVSWL,

I think you should go see the Hermits.  It was really, really good.
For a 61 year old, he looks like a kid!  (Looked him up on google).
His voice is still really strong, too.
Have fun.

Deb


----------



## Budahman

*Thanks again everyone. Ya, I likey my new signature too.   *

Wonder if I can be added to the next Groupie list? 

Definite 2008 future trips are: 
Disneyland: May 1st-5th (off site)
WDW: Aug 31st-Sept 6th - AKV: 
WDW: Dec 7th-14th - AKV (on waitlist) or VWL (possibly)


----------



## blossomz

50 years Too! said:


> Blossomz, that's right, you are the next to go!
> Make sure to visit the Flower and Garden show.  I've never gone before this year, but I think it was really lovely.
> Have a wonderful time.  I'll pray that it gets a little warmer for you by then.
> 
> Deb



I too have never been during the garden show!  I can't sleep I am soo excited!! I'm hoping for some great weather-according to accuweather, it looks like it will be great!


----------



## Granny

Budahman said:


> *Thanks again everyone. Ya, I likey my new signature too.   *
> 
> Wonder if I can be added to the next Groupie list?
> 
> Definite 2008 future trips are:
> Disneyland: May 1st-5th (off site)
> WDW: Aug 31st-Sept 6th - AKV:
> WDW: Dec 7th-14th - AKV (on waitlist) or VWL (possibly)



Lou...I've put your August AKV trip on the list.  It's WDW trips only so it doesn't include your quickly upcoming DL trip.  And when you get a firm reservation for December let us know so we can add you to the enviable list of Groupies heading to WDW in December!!

Welcome to the Groupies!  

blossomz....getting oh so close now!!!


----------



## jimmytammy

Kelli, so sorry to hear all the things yall are going through.  We will include your Dad and your family in our prayers.


----------



## lodgeloafer

Now that tax season is finally over.  Now the count down begins to our short get away at the VWL.

*kelliblue*- Sorry to here about your dad. Hope all is going well.

*50 years to*: I am glad you had a great time at disney.  The flower show is great, each year they change the theme so it is qutie different each time.

*blossomz*: Lucky you, only a week left, I'll be right behind you.

*50 years to*: Did you get to stop by and see lodgeloafer??? 
If not I'll be down soon.  I'll be sure to get one.

JoAnn


----------



## eliza61

blossomz said:


> I too have never been during the garden show!  I can't sleep I am soo excited!! I'm hoping for some great weather-according to accuweather, it looks like it will be great!



Happy Wednesday Groupies & Welcome to all the new recruits, glad to have ya.

Hey Blossomz,
Are you flying out of Philly?  Looking at the evening news yesterday and apparently some Nitwit tried to smuggle drugs through security in a lipstick tube, so naturally now security is thinking of banning makeup or at least make you put it in your magical ziploc bag.

 If they thought having to look at bare feet was bad, not sure if they can handle seeing me for a 6:30 am flight with a bare face.


----------



## blossomz

Morning Groupies!!

Oh no!!   Lipstick!!

My one son and I will be flying out of Baltimore Washington.  But my other son IS flying out of Philly!  He goes to school in Ft. Washington!!  I'd better tell him ixnay on the makeup!!   

Well groupies!!  I'm a week away!  Next week at this time I should be awaiting my flight at BWI!!


----------



## MiaSRN62

> But my other son IS flying out of Philly! He goes to school in Ft. Washington!! I'd better tell him ixnay on the makeup!!


OMG blossomz....I drive through Ft  Washington every day on my way to and from work !  Is this college ?   The only college I can think of in that area is the Temple University (Ambler) campus ?    Unless I'm drawing a blank.........Small World !

*Thanks for keeping the list up-to-date Granny !!!!*


----------



## blossomz

It's DeVry University..It's a technical University!  It's right off the exit!


----------



## MiaSRN62

Oh yeah !  I did forget about that one !   Good luck to your son  
Have fun on your upcoming trip blossomz !   Have u flown out of BWI before ?  I'm just curious how that airport is because we may use it to get dd to and from college.  Just found out USA 3000 will be flying out of Melbourne, FL airport nonstop to BWI.  They don't stop in Philly.  So we were thinking of using this airline and just driving further down to Baltimore to pick her up.


----------



## Dodie

Hey. I didn't realize we tracked trips on the first page.  (Duh.  I was so excited to finally find a group to which I could belong that I didn't research it I guess.)

We'll be making our first trip "home" to VWL 9/10/08-9/14/08!!!!!


----------



## Muushka

Dodie said:


> Hey. I didn't realize we tracked trips on the first page.  (Duh.  I was so excited to finally find a group to which I could belong that I didn't research it I guess.)
> 
> We'll be making our first trip "home" to VWL 9/10/08-9/14/08!!!!!



Hi Dodie .  We are so glad to have you join us.  It is nice belonging to a group isn't it! 

That first page of our beloved thread is last year's list.  Granny has very kindly been keeping up with our travels throughout the thread, go back one page and you will see the list.  But he is so kind, I have a feeling he will post yours with the rest on this page!  Hi Ganny 

When we have to start a new thread, we will be able to keep that list on the first page (our beloved founder is MIA??  Anyone know where she is?? )

So let me get this straight.  blossomz, Eliza, DVC Mike, lodgeloafer (namesake of our new kitty!) and WildernessDad  are all heading home (or close to it ) within the next month???  
  *Have a great trip!!  We expect lots of pictures AND words!!*


----------



## Granny

Dodie...glad to get your information!  Here's the latest then.



*VWL Groupie WDW VACATIONS*​

blossomz    April 23 - 27  AKV
*Eliza    May 1-7   VWL*/BCV
DVC Mike   May 1-4  BWV
*lodgeloafer May 6-10 VWL*
WildernessDad  May 11-18  AKV/BWV
*DisLovinIowan   May 27 - June 3   VWL*/BCV
Island Mouse    June 1-5  FW
LVSWL   June 8-13  BCV  
LVSWL   June 13-19 HH
*Good Ol Gal  June 19 - July 5  VWL*
*blossomz  June 21-27  VWL*
*Bobbi (bobbiwoz)  June 19 - 27  VWL*/AKV/VB  40Th Anniversary!!  
*Lori (Loribell)   July 13-28  VWL*
Granny  July 26 - Aug 3   BCV
Maria (MiaSRN62)  August 3 - 19  Vistana/AKV/VB
*Melody (CRSNDSNY)  August 13-21  VWL*
*mwehttam  Aug 17-25 VWL*
Lou (Budahman) Aug 31st-Sept 6th  AKV
MaryJ  Sept 1-5 AKV
WildernessDad  Sept 1-5  BCV
*Dodie  Sept 10 - 14   VWL*
Muushka  Sept 20-27   OKW/BCV/ASMu
Muushka  Sept 27-Oct 4   DCL
*WDWRR Engineer  Oct 1-10 VWL*
*Island Mouse    October 5-18 * BWV/  *VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Oct 15-21 VWL*
DVC Mike   Oct 18-28  BWV/BCV
*ransom  Nov 9- 21  VWL*
*lodgeloafer  Nov 12-19  VWL*
*Christine & Family Nov 20-30 VWL*
*DaveH  Nov 23-Dec 6*  SSR/*VWL*
*JimmyTammy   December 1 - 12  VWL*
*DVC Mike   Dec 6-16   VWL*
*LisaS  Dec 7-13 VWL*
*Jill (Cheer4bison)  December 10-14 VWL*
*WildernessDad  Dec 11-19  VWL*
*TarheelTink Dec 12-19 VWL*
*Kelli (kelliblue)  Dec 14-20 VWL*
*Deb (50 Years Too!)  Dec 15-22 VWL/ *BWV
*ammo Dec 17-24 VWL*
*Jim (magicalmcwho)  Dec 20-28 VWL*
*Good Ol Gal  Dec 21-28  VWL*
Lisa (lisaviolet)  Dec 28 - Jan 2 BWV
*WolfpackFan  Dec 21-26 VWL*
*LVSWL   Dec 28 - Jan 4  VWL*
*Muushka*  Jan 3-5 BCV *Jan 5-9  VWL*
*MickeyMorse  Jan 23-30  VWL*



			
				Muushka said:
			
		

> When we have to start a new thread, we will be able to keep that list on the first page



I was thinking the same thing about putting a post on the first page of the new thread.  It may be about time to create VWL Groupies: Part Deux.


----------



## keliblue

Morning Groupie's

Thanks for all the well wishes, Dad is plugging along at therapy and they seem to think he will regain most of what he lost in time..   DH and I are really bummed about loosing our May trip    But what better way to make it up.. BOOK A SEPTEMBER 5-13 TRIP    4 days at Vero followed by 5 at POR with free Dining  

Everyone going for Flower & Garden, please take lots of pictures for me..

Blossmomz, Eliza, DVC Mike & lodgeloafer... Have a great trip   can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## bobbiwoz

keliblue, I hope your dad continues to improve. 
Bobbi


----------



## Muushka

Awesome keliblue, turning those lemons into lemonade!
I hope you have a wonderful Sept trip.  Dixie Landings is our 'other' favorite resort.  
I am glad your Dad continues to improve.

See Dodie.  I told you Granny would take real good care of you!

Granny, it looks like the thread can be up to 5K posts, so we have a little bit to go.  
Unless we should start one now??

Groupies, what do you think?  Start one now?  What do we want to call it??


----------



## Muushka

I did my homework, finally!





























It's amazing how distorted colors are when you use a flash!


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> Oh yeah !  I did forget about that one !   Good luck to your son
> Have fun on your upcoming trip blossomz !   Have u flown out of BWI before ?  I'm just curious how that airport is because we may use it to get dd to and from college.  Just found out USA 3000 will be flying out of Melbourne, FL airport nonstop to BWI.  They don't stop in Philly.  So we were thinking of using this airline and just driving further down to Baltimore to pick her up.



I don't have any issues with BWI.  We've been really satisfied with everything!  We almost always fly Southwest or Airtran out of BWI.  I'd say it's worth a try!

Muushka!  The bathroom looks fantastic!!  

Guess what I did this morning!  Since we are heading to AKL this time and we wanted to get a better feel for the resort, I thought we'd take advantage of something special they offer there.  They have several safari activities, but 2 out of the 3 require concierge..which we will not be.  So I asked about the 3rd one..Wanyame Safari.  It is a 3 hour experience that takes you out in small vehicles (no more than 12 people) on all 3 of the savannahs at the Lodge.  You can get very up front and personal with the animals.  Then you get a special multicourse dinner at Jiko in a reserved section of the restaurant.  Since the 23rd is my son's 18th birthday I decided to go for it for just the 2 of us!  There was just enough space left!  So we're in!  The CM also said she would contact the restaurant to see if they could do a surprise cake for him for dessert!  It's not VWL..but I think it will really be a fun experience!!  We leave a week from today!!  WOO HOO!!


----------



## loribell

Kelli that is great news about your dad. 

Mushka loved the pics. It looks great. Also I believe they are locking the big threads at 250 pages. I am a part of one that moves very fast on the Universal boards. We are already on part 4. They lock it every time it gets to 250. 

Blossomz that sounds great. I can't wait to hear what you thought of it.


----------



## Budahman

Thanks for adding me to the list Granny.!  

Love the bathroom Muushka....nice work!  Very Cool!


----------



## 50 years Too!

eliza61 said:


> Happy Wednesday Groupies & Welcome to all the new recruits, glad to have ya.
> 
> Hey Blossomz,
> Are you flying out of Philly?  Looking at the evening news yesterday and apparently some Nitwit tried to smuggle drugs through security in a lipstick tube, so naturally now security is thinking of banning makeup or at least make you put it in your magical ziploc bag.
> 
> If they thought having to look at bare feet was bad, not sure if they can handle seeing me for a 6:30 am flight with a bare face.



I can barely fit all the "magic potions" of creams that make me look half human in that zip lock.  I'll never fit my war paint in!


----------



## 50 years Too!

Barb-- I love, love, love your bathroom.  I may have to "copy" it.  We're having our bedroom bathroom redone next month.  The tiles will be a sage green and I think your choices would look really good.  Do you mind?  Thanks for sharing.

Keli--so glad your dad is on the mend and you have a trip to look forward to this fall.

Blossomz--Sounds like so much fun.  Your son will have a great birthday.

Lodgeloafer--no, unfortunately I wasn't "home" so didn't get to tell kitty he has a new name.  Hope you or Eliza get to see him.

Deb


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> Guess what I did this morning!  Since we are heading to AKL this time and we wanted to get a better feel for the resort, I thought we'd take advantage of something special they offer there.  They have several safari activities, but 2 out of the 3 require concierge..which we will not be.  So I asked about the 3rd one..Wanyame Safari.  It is a 3 hour experience that takes you out in small vehicles (no more than 12 people) on all 3 of the savannahs at the Lodge.  You can get very up front and personal with the animals.  Then you get a special multicourse dinner at Jiko in a reserved section of the restaurant.  Since the 23rd is my son's 18th birthday I decided to go for it for just the 2 of us!  There was just enough space left!  So we're in!  The CM also said she would contact the restaurant to see if they could do a surprise cake for him for dessert!  It's not VWL..but I think it will really be a fun experience!!  We leave a week from today!!  WOO HOO!!



DW and I are doing the Wanyama Safari next month when we go to AKV!  Let us know here how you like it!


----------



## Good Ol Gal

Hi everyone  

Our trip is still over 2 months away, but my 7yo is so excited he's been bringing in souvenirs in to school all week.  

He's brought in our photo album from Star Wars weekend, his annual pass, his room key, and his dream fast pass  

He wants to bring in his lanyard with all his pins next!


----------



## Muushka

loribell said:


> Kelli that is great news about your dad.
> 
> Mushka loved the pics. It looks great. Also I believe they are locking the big threads at 250 pages. I am a part of one that moves very fast on the Universal boards. We are already on part 4. They lock it every time it gets to 250.
> 
> Blossomz that sounds great. I can't wait to hear what you thought of it.



250!!!!   We better start a new one soon, like tomorrow!!



50 years Too! said:


> Barb-- I love, love, love your bathroom.  I may have to "copy" it.  We're having our bedroom bathroom redone next month.  The tiles will be a sage green and I think your choices would look really good.  Do you mind?  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Deb



You go girl! 



Good Ol Gal said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Our trip is still over 2 months away, but my 7yo is so excited he's been bringing in souvenirs in to school all week.
> 
> He's brought in our photo album from Star Wars weekend, his annual pass, his room key, and his dream fast pass
> 
> He wants to bring in his lanyard with all his pins next!


How cute is that 

wildernessDad and Blossomz, we want to hear all about i!


----------



## blossomz

Wilderness Dad...I will tell you all about it!  I can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## DVC Mike

We're down to single digits!  

9 days until we drive down to Port Canaveral for a night at the Radisson. Then the following morning we board the Disney Wonder for 4 nights, and finally 3 nights at BWV. This will be our very first cruise (not just our first Disney cruise). We're excited!


----------



## Muushka

We're excited about your cruise too!  We stayed at the Raddison for our first cruise also.  Very convenient. 

May the waves be tiny, your waiters be attentive, your food be delicious and your ports be wonderful.


----------



## wildernessDad

Good luck with the cruise, DVC Mike!  I made 7 cruises (patrols) on a submarine.  I hope that those 'cruises' are nothing like a DCL cruise.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Can't say it as well as Muushka, but have a wonderful cruise Mike.

Still basking in that WDW glow.  One of the women I was with sent me a Greatest Hits of Herman & the Hermits!  They both got such a kick out of my excitment watching them at F&G.  I'm listening to it right now.  I just may become a groupie for them too!

Deb


----------



## 50 years Too!

wildernessDad said:


> Good luck with the cruise, DVC Mike!  I made 7 cruises (patrols) on a submarine.  I hope that those 'cruises' are nothing like a DCL cruise.



Which seas were you in?  I'd be so claustrophobic!


----------



## MiaSRN62

*Keliblue...I still have your dad/family in my thoughts and prayers.  Glad to hear he's going to be ok.  

Dodie....thanks for joining our list !

Granny....a BIG thanks for keeping the list up-to-date  

blossomz.....we're staying at AKV this summer too.  How did you hear about the safari and who did u call to book ?  Price ? 

Muushka.....LOVE how you decorated !  What a pretty home with a Lodge touch !   

DVCMike.....have a fantastic first-time-ever cruise !   You are gonna love it ! We also stayed at the Radisson for our first cruise (Disney Wonder) in a 1 bedroom suite.  You will be REALLY close to the port.   Depending on what time you check-in, drive down to the port and watch the Magic go out to sea on Saturday (5-5:30 pm I believe).   It is so awesome knowing you'll be going the next day.  Just hearing the horn gives me goosebumps ! *


----------



## LVSWL

50 years Too! said:


> Can't say it as well as Muushka, but have a wonderful cruise Mike.
> 
> Still basking in that WDW glow.  One of the women I was with sent me a Greatest Hits of Herman & the Hermits!  They both got such a kick out of my excitment watching them at F&G.  I'm listening to it right now.  I just may become a groupie for them too!
> 
> Deb


I'll join


----------



## CRSNDSNY

Have fun everyone who is leaving soon!


----------



## WDWRR_ENGINEER

U are so lucky DVCMike!

Looking foward to your trip reports upon your return.


----------



## loribell

Muushka said:


> 250!!!!   We better start a new one soon, like tomorrow!!



Once they lock the thread we will still be able to get in to it but all the post & quote buttons will be gone. If we want stuff copied over to the other thread we need to start one right away and get it done. Or we can link to the old thread or just copy and paste once it is locked. Yep I have already been through it a few times.

To everyone that is leaving soon, have a fantastic trip.


----------



## eliza61

DVC Mike said:


> We're down to single digits!
> 
> 9 days until we drive down to Port Canaveral for a night at the Radisson. Then the following morning we board the Disney Wonder for 4 nights, and finally 3 nights at BWV. This will be our very first cruise (not just our first Disney cruise). We're excited!



Have a great cruise.  We've never done the disney one, it's on our "to-do" list so every one is living vicarously through you.  Have a boat load of fun

E.


----------



## DVC Mike

MiaSRN62 said:


> _*Depending on what time you check-in, drive down to the port and watch the Magic go out to sea on Saturday (5-5:30 pm I believe). It is so awesome knowing you'll be going the next day. Just hearing the horn gives me goosebumps ! *_


 
What a _great_ idea! Thanks!!


----------



## blossomz

MiaSRN62 said:


> *
> 
> 
> blossomz.....we're staying at AKV this summer too.  How did you hear about the safari and who did u call to book ?  Price ?
> 
> *



You have to call the planning desk.  I was checking out recreation options online at DVC under AKV and saw there were safaris available for nonconcierge..but you still book through concierge.  The number is listed there..407-938-4755.  They do suggest you call in advance of your stay.  Yesterday I spoke with a CM and she told me the Wanyama is just like the sunrise only you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn and your dinner is included! She also said that the giraffes have been known to lick the shiny heads of bald people!!  I am sooo excited!!


----------



## Island Mouse

blossomz said:


> You have to call the planning desk.  I was checking out recreation options online at DVC under AKV and saw there were safaris available for nonconcierge..but you still book through concierge.  The number is listed there..407-938-4755.  They do suggest you call in advance of your stay.  Yesterday I spoke with a CM and she told me the Wanyama is just like the sunrise only you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn and your dinner is included! She also said that the giraffes have been known to lick the shiny heads of bald people!!  I am sooo excited!!



Do you have to be staying at the AKV to do that safari?  That sounds like something that would great to do during our honeymoon.


----------



## blossomz

There are a couple of safaris that are done over at the park that are open to all of the resort guests..but you must be concierge.  The Wanyama is only for DAK guests since the safari is on DAK savannahs.  
Sunrise Safari at Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park
Take a 30-minute safari to get an insider look at the animals, the grounds and the operation of Disney's Animal Kingdom Park. After the safari, savor a lavish breakfast buffet at the Tusker House Restaurant. Subject to availability, Park admission is required but not included. This tour is exclusive to Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Kilimanjaro Club Level Concierge Guests only. For full details and to check pricing, times, and availability Club Level Guests should contact The Resort Concierge Itinerary Planning Office in advance of their stay at 407-938-4755. 

Wanyama Safari
Available to all Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Guests, this three-hour safari-dinner adventure is a recreation of a true African afternoon game drive. Spend time with members from the Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Animal Programs team to learn about the natural history and management of the animal collection. Enjoy incredible photo opportunities of the animals and the architecture of the Resort. Conclude the experience with a multi-course meal at Jiko  The Cooking Place. Subject to availability. Guests must be 8 years of age or older. For full details and to check pricing, times, and availability Guests should contact The Resort Concierge Itinerary Planning Office in advance of their stay at 407-938-4755. 

Wildlife Discovery Excursion
Venture off the trail of the Harambe Wildlife Reserve during this one-hour adventure led by a seasoned Safari Guide and animal expert. Stop at special observation areas for unique photo opportunities. Park admission is required, but not included. This tour is only available to Club Level Guests at all Walt Disney World® Resort hotels. For full details and to check pricing, times, and availability Club Level Guests should contact The Resort Concierge Itinerary Planning Office in advance of their stay at 407-938-4755.


----------



## Island Mouse

blossomz- Thanks for the safari info.  I guess we'll just have to do that one next time we stay at the AKL/AKV.


----------



## blossomz

Sorry..   I'll be sure to tell everyone about it!


----------



## Granny

Hello fellow Groupies!   

Our Groupie leader Muushka has been kind enough to start a new thread to keep the VWL fun going!  

Click on this link to the new VWL Groupies & Trivia:  Part 2 thread. 

May the Moose be with you!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hello fellow Groupies!
> 
> Our Groupie leader Muushka has been kind enough to start a new thread to keep the VWL fun going!
> 
> Click on this link to the new VWL Groupies & Trivia:  Part 2 thread.
> 
> May the Moose be with you!



Thank you Granny.  I probably should have done this!  It DOES take a village!


----------



## blossomz

Thank you!


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> There are a couple of safaris that are done over at the park that are open to all of the resort guests..but you must be concierge.  The Wanyama is only for DAK guests since the safari is on DAK savannahs.
> Sunrise Safari at Disney's Animal Kingdom® Park
> Take a 30-minute safari to get an insider look at the animals, the grounds and the operation of Disney's Animal Kingdom Park. After the safari, savor a lavish breakfast buffet at the Tusker House Restaurant. Subject to availability, Park admission is required but not included. This tour is exclusive to Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Kilimanjaro Club Level Concierge Guests only. For full details and to check pricing, times, and availability Club Level Guests should contact The Resort Concierge Itinerary Planning Office in advance of their stay at 407-938-4755.
> 
> Wanyama Safari
> Available to all Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Guests, this three-hour safari-dinner adventure is a recreation of a true African afternoon game drive. Spend time with members from the Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge Animal Programs team to learn about the natural history and management of the animal collection. Enjoy incredible photo opportunities of the animals and the architecture of the Resort. Conclude the experience with a multi-course meal at Jiko  The Cooking Place. Subject to availability. Guests must be 8 years of age or older. For full details and to check pricing, times, and availability Guests should contact The Resort Concierge Itinerary Planning Office in advance of their stay at 407-938-4755.
> 
> Wildlife Discovery Excursion
> Venture off the trail of the Harambe Wildlife Reserve during this one-hour adventure led by a seasoned Safari Guide and animal expert. Stop at special observation areas for unique photo opportunities. Park admission is required, but not included. This tour is only available to Club Level Guests at all Walt Disney World® Resort hotels. For full details and to check pricing, times, and availability Club Level Guests should contact The Resort Concierge Itinerary Planning Office in advance of their stay at 407-938-4755.



DW and I are set up to do all three of these events next month!


----------



## blossomz

OMG!  The animals should know you by name by the end of your trip! 
Sounds like a LOT of fun though!


----------



## Muushka

Granny said:


> Hello fellow Groupies!
> 
> Our Groupie leader Muushka has been kind enough to start a new thread to keep the VWL fun going!
> 
> Click on this link to the new VWL Groupies & Trivia:  Part 2 thread.
> 
> May the Moose be with you!



Just in case anyone missed this important announcement.......


----------



## wildernessDad

blossomz said:


> You have to call the planning desk.  I was checking out recreation options online at DVC under AKV and saw there were safaris available for nonconcierge..but you still book through concierge.  The number is listed there..407-938-4755.  They do suggest you call in advance of your stay.  Yesterday I spoke with a CM and she told me the Wanyama is just like the sunrise only you don't have to get up at the crack of dawn and your dinner is included! She also said that the giraffes have been known to lick the shiny heads of bald people!!  I am sooo excited!!



From an animal closeness standpoint, the Wanyama safari is better than the sunrise safari.  From a cost standpoint, the sunrise safari is better.


----------



## Muushka

Oops....I hope I didn't confuse the situation.  This is the old thread!


----------

